# [Roleplay] The Rebuilding - Continuation of The Aftermath



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

_After the band of friends defeated the demon and rescued their friend Sage, they woke up in a hospital, like nothing ever happened. They still remember each other, and remain friends. However, as they try to return to their everyday lives and hide their abilities, someone finds out about them._

Chatzy: http://us21.chatzy.com/56865208780974 - Come chat with us as we Roleplay!
If you are rude, we WILL kick you.

Flaw List: http://www.darkworldrpg.com/lore/flaws.php - List of flaws. If your character is too bland, find one of these.

-*Form*-

Name :
Gender :
Abilities (Since you were exposed to certain things, mutations resulting in certain abilities ARE allowed. Nothing too far fetched though. If you were not in The Aftermath, you may not have abilities since you were not in it. If you were, you may keep your abilities if you so wish.):
Appearance :
Personality :
Talents:
Age :
Other: 

- My Forms -

*DECEASED*
Name : Jade
Gender : Female
Abilities: Half wolf; heightened senses.
Appearance : She is a tall girl with bright green eyes ( leading to her name ), pale skin, and tawny brown hair that cascades to her shoulders.
Personality : She's quite stubborn and determind, and hates getting help from others. Not social or good with people.
Talents: Archery and hunting.
Age : 20
Other: Carmen's sister

Name: Carmen
Gender: Male
Abilities: Half wolf, excellent at tracking
Appearance: Tall, with yellow eyes and long black hair that is wild and unruly.
Personality: Goofy, Optimistic, Hotheaded, and Quirky.
Talents: Tracking
Age: 23
Other: Jade's brother 

Name : Dusk
Gender : Female
Appearance : Very dark skin and curly black hair.
Personality : Very passive-agressive, can be kind. Looks down on most.
Talents: Accomplished hacker.
Age : 20
Other: Works at the HQ. Jean's half sister.

- *Forms* -



Spoiler: Beary



*DECEASED*
Name : Jade
Gender : Female
Abilities: Half wolf; heightened senses.
Appearance : She is a tall girl with bright green eyes ( leading to her name ), pale skin, and tawny brown hair that cascades to her shoulders.
Personality : She's quite stubborn and determind, and hates getting help from others. Not social or good with people.
Talents: Archery and hunting.
Age : 20
Other: Carmen's sister

Name: Carmen
Gender: Male
Abilities: Half wolf, excellent at tracking
Appearance: Tall, with yellow eyes and long black hair that is wild and unruly.
Personality: Goofy, Optimistic, Hotheaded, and Quirky.
Talents: Tracking
Age: 23
Other: Jade's brother

Name : Dusk
Gender : Female
Appearance : Very dark skin and curly black hair.
Personality : Very passive-agressive, can be kind. Looks down on most.
Talents: Accomplished hacker.
Age : 20
Other: Works at the HQ.





Spoiler: Fuzzling



Name : Orion
Gender : Male
Abilities : Clairvoyance
Appearance : Dark blond hair, eyepatch, light gray eyes
Personality : Always in a good mood, helps when someone's in need
Talents: Climbing
Age : 21





Spoiler: CommanderLeahShephard



Name: Jean
Gender: Male
Abilities: Can set himself on fire, use fire related attack and is immune to fire. (Basically Natsu Dragneel)
Appearance: Small for a male (5'3''), Asian, brown eyes, black hair. (Looks sort of like Levi from AoT)
Personality: tries to be friendly, but can act stuck up and snobbish due to him being a rich kid. He really likes cute things, like kittens.
Talents: Fighting
Age: 26 
Other: CLEAN FREAK. Fear of dirt and germs.





Spoiler: Myst



Name: Sage
Gender: Female
Abilities: Is able to read minds at command but after a while, it drains a lot of her energy leading her to faint/pass out. Occasional blanks in her memory. (Effects of the machine.)
Appearance : Long dark brown hair, brown eyes, short, wears a dark t-shirt and worn-out jeans.
Personality: Shy, keeps to herself, stubborn
Talents: People-watcher, observant, likes to work on her own, hates being helped
Age : 17

Name : Blaze
Gender : Male
Abilities : Can momentarily pause time with his watch. (Think 5 minutes max.)
Appearance : Tall, muscular, has a lot of tattoos, dark red hair, hazel eyes
Personality : Blunt, out there, doesn't give a f*** what others think, shady
Talents: able to speak his mind whenever he wants
Age : 25
Other: He was the demon but turned back into a human.





Spoiler: tokayseye



Name : Helix
Gender : Male
Abilities (Since you were exposed to certain things, mutations resulting in certain abilities ARE allowed. Nothing too far fetched though. ): Spitting pasty phlegm that can stick to stuff (possible uses: blocking mouth/nose to suffocate others, glue-ing people to the floor/ground, blinding by spitting in eyes)
Appearance : Long-ish brown hair (down to shoulders), brown eyes, tan skin, rather tall, wears a plain light green shirt and a thin grey hoodie over it (the kind that zips up the front), wears long, grey cargo pants. 
Personality: Stays out of the way, mostly, but can act if need be. Upbeat and loud, easily worked up.
Talents: Good at pickpocketing.
Age: 17
Weaknesses: Kleptomania (Irrational desire to steal), doesn't like to work with others
Name :Shadrach (Shad, for short)
Gender :Male
Abilities :A super guy None
Appearance :Tall, tan skin, dark brown/black hair down to his shoulders, green eyes. Wears a grey army jacket with a red shirt underneath, and blue jeans. 
Personality :Introverted, but hides his constant boredom with a "nice guy" attitude 
Talentsretty physically fit, went hunting with his father a lot as a kid
Age :19
Other: Helix's older brother. Crushin' on Sage HARD





Spoiler: Lafiel



Name: Sai
Gender: Female
Abilities: Acts like a sponge for negative Energy. Able to heal by absorbing negative energy, and can fight by releasing negative energy.
Appearance: 
5'1"
She has straight black hair (to her bust) and brown eyes.
She wears and owns many dresses. (Usually picked out by her father. aka Her Father's Barbie doll.)
Personality: Usually calm, but quite useless if she panics. Quick to retaliate if someone does not agree with her.
Talents: Has medical experience and is good with children. 
Age: 24
Other: Just started working as a doctor. Her student loans have been bumped down to $10,000.

Name: Gio
Gender: Male
Abilities: None
Appearance: Lean with fluffy brown hair and glasses.
5'8"
His eyes are brown.
He usually wears cargo pants and a white t-shirt.
Personality: Easygoing and intelligent.
Talents: Hacking/Coding/Most things with Computers
Age: 19
Other: Sai's brother.





Spoiler: Jawile



Name : Ans Ra
Gender : Male
Abilities (Since you were exposed to certain things, mutations resulting in certain abilities ARE allowed. Nothing too far fetched though. ): Can set things on fire with psychic abilities, coming from a red Eye of Horus painted over his left eye.
Appearance : Tall, with tan skin. He has brown eyes, with messy dark brown hair.
Personality : Hot-headed, outgoing, and unpredictable.
Talents: Very nimble
Age : 20

Name : Mehi
Gender : Female
Abilities: Can use many different forms of ice magic.
Appearance : fair skin tone. Long brown hair, brown eyes. 6'2"
Personality : Usually quiet, but very loud and outgoing when in the right mood
Talents: Slow but strong
Age : 23
Other: Ans Ra's long lost sister (won't be mentioning him though.)





Spoiler: TheCreeperHugz



Name : Samantha
Gender : Female
Abilities : N/A
Appearance : Quite tall and lanky (bigger than Jean  Oh, wait, everyone is...), Long auburn hair, green eyes, freckles.
Personality : Usually quite happy and bubbly, but turns to a much more miserable person if something upsets her.
Talents : Reading
Age : 19




- *Rules* -

1. Incorrect grammar will not be tolerated. I understand if English is not your native language, but it makes it hard to understand what you are saying.
2. No God-modding. God-modding is when you or your character manipulates the story or controls other characters. 
3. You have three warnings. If you get three, you get kicked out.
4. *There will be shipping/romances. Be warned.*
5. No Mary-Sues. This is what a Mary-Sue is.
6.Please have fun!


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

Name : Orion
Gender : Male
Abilities : Clairvoyance
Appearance : Dark blond hair, eyepatch, light gray eyes
Personality : Always in a good mood, helps when someone's in need
Talents: Climbing
Age : 21


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

( Wait, so if everyone moves here in this RP, what happens to the other one? Would it be no longer needed or something? )


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Name : Orion
> Gender : Male
> Abilities : Clairvoyance
> Appearance : Dark blond hair, eyepatch, light gray eyes
> ...



Accepted.



Xenuet said:


> ( Wait, so if everyone moves here in this RP, what happens to the other one? Would it be no longer needed or something? )



Old one ended.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Uh... do we submit again?


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Uh... do we submit again?



Mhm. That's so you can make any changes to your character or add new ones.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Name: Jean
Gender: Male
Abilities: Can set himself on fire, use fire related attack and is immune to fire. (Basically Natsu Dragneel)
Appearance: Small for a male (5'3''), Asian, brown eyes, black hair. (Looks sort of like Levi from AoT)
Personality: tries to be friendly, but can act stuck up and snobbish due to him being a rich kid. He really likes cute things, like kittens.
Talents: Fighting
Age: 26 
Other: CLEAN FREAK. Fear of dirt and germs.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> Accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Old one ended.





Ah, I see. Thank you.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Name: Sage
Gender: Female
Abilities: Is able to read minds at command but after a while, it drains a lot of her energy leading her to faint/pass out. Occasional blanks in her memory. (Effects of the machine.)
Appearance : Long dark brown hair, brown eyes, short, wears a dark t-shirt and worn-out jeans.
Personality: Shy, keeps to herself, stubborn
Talents: People-watcher, observant, likes to work on her own, hates being helped
Age : 17


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Name : Helix
Gender : Male
Abilities (Since you were exposed to certain things, mutations resulting in certain abilities ARE allowed. Nothing too far fetched though. ): Spitting pasty phlegm that can stick to stuff (possible uses: blocking mouth/nose to suffocate others, glue-ing people to the floor/ground, blinding by spitting in eyes)
Appearance : Long-ish brown hair (down to shoulders), brown eyes, tan skin, rather tall, wears a plain light green shirt and a thin grey hoodie over it (the kind that zips up the front), wears long, grey cargo pants. 
Personality: Stays out of the way, mostly, but can act if need be. Upbeat and loud, easily worked up.
Talents: Good at pickpocketing.
Age: 17
Weaknesses: Kleptomania (Irrational desire to steal), doesn't like to work with others
Other: Crushin' on Sage

(I changed his personality because I ended up completely defying what I wrote the first time around. XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(I don't know if I should make one for the demon human... or if it should be male/female... anyone can take over if they want. Or maybe they just wake up dead in the hospital.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Name: Sai
Gender: Female
Abilities: Acts like a sponge for negative Energy. Able to heal by absorbing negative energy, and can fight by releasing negative energy.
Appearance: 
5'1"
She has straight black hair (to her bust) and brown eyes.
She wears and owns many dresses. (Usually picked out by her father. aka Her Father's Barbie doll.)
Personality: Usually calm, but quite useless if she panics. Quick to retaliate if someone does not agree with her.
Talents: Has medical experience and is good with children. 
Age: 24
Other: Just started working as a doctor. Her student loans have been bumped down to $10,000.

Name: Gio
Gender: Male
Abilities: None
Appearance: Lean with fluffy brown hair and glasses.
5'8"
His eyes are brown.
He usually wears cargo pants and a white t-shirt.
Personality: Easygoing and intelligent.
Talents: Hacking/Coding/Most things with Computers
Age: 19
Other: Sai's brother.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

(Am I allowed to make a second character? I kinda want Shadrach to get in on the action. Maybe he was with Helix in the hospital trying to wake him up, which is why Helix's clone became Shadrach.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (Am I allowed to make a second character? I kinda want Shadrach to get in on the action. Maybe he was with Helix in the hospital trying to wake him up, which is why Helix's clone became Shadrach.)



Sure. Everyone's applications have been accepted.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

(Save a place for Jean's boooiiiiii)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( The entire mourning period for Oriai has now been rendered useless))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

WILL DO MA'AM


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Name : Blaze
Gender : Male
Abilities : Can momentarily pause time with his watch. (Think 5 minutes max.)
Appearance : Tall, muscular, has a lot of tattoos, dark red hair, hazel eyes
Personality : Blunt, out there, doesn't give a f*** what others think, shady
Talents: able to speak his mind whenever he wants
Age : 20
Other: He was the demon but turned back into a human.

(Is this good? I don't know... I could always have the demon human be dead in the hospital...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( asdfghjkl; 

I just realized
What if Anku is alive
What do we do then ; o ; ))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

question: I thought we were the last couple of people on Earth

Name : Ans Ra
Gender : Male
Abilities (Since you were exposed to certain things, mutations resulting in certain abilities ARE allowed. Nothing too far fetched though. ): Can set things on fire with psychic abilities, coming from a red Eye of Horus painted over his left eye.
Appearance : Tall, with tan skin. He has brown eyes, with messy dark brown hair.
Personality : Hot-headed, outgoing, and unpredictable.
Talents: Very nimble
Age : 20


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( Myst- he could be comatose or something idk ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Name :Shadrach (Shad, for short)
Gender :Male
Abilities :A super guy None
Appearance :Tall, tan skin, dark brown/black hair down to his shoulders, green eyes. Wears a grey army jacket with a red shirt underneath, and blue jeans. 
Personality :Introverted, but hides his constant boredom with a "nice guy" attitude 
Talentsretty physically fit, went hunting with his father a lot as a kid
Age :19
Other: Helix's older brother. Crushin' on Sage HARD


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( Jason - A lot happened ~v~; 
I'm not summarizing tho))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

((I so want to do this, but suck at rp XD I still think this will be interesting though... Can't wait for it to start))


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Myst- he could be comatose or something idk ))



(oooh. and Sai can tend over him until he wakes up!)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Name : Kurai
Gender : Female
Abilities : None.
Appearance : Long, curly black hair, pale skin, brown eyes, short (in height), pink t-shirt with a black heart in the middle, along with blue jeans, and matching pink and black shoes.
Personality : Gets angry easily, klutz, cares for her close friends, not very smart, often gets herself and others in trouble.
Talents: Can run quickly, and is great with a bow and arrow.
Age : 17
Other: When I said she's a klutz, I mean it. She drops almost anything she holds.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> (oooh. and Sai can tend over him until he wakes up!)



(( it'd be awkward if Sai works in the same hospital everyone's in RN and Jean owns the hospital.
Sai's a doctor/surgeon tho, not a nurse.))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> ((I so want to do this, but suck at rp XD I still think this will be interesting though... Can't wait for it to start))



(( The Aftermath was actually my first RP ^^ You'll do fine ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( it'd be awkward if Sai works in the same hospital everyone's in RN and Jean owns the hospital.
> Sai's a doctor/surgeon tho, not a nurse.))



(Oh... maybe you handle his case in some way? It should be same hospital. lmfao)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((I so want to do this, but suck at rp XD I still think this will be interesting though... Can't wait for it to start))



( join. I'm sure you will do fine.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Oh... maybe you handle his case in some way? It should be same hospital. lmfao)



(( I can make it so that she visits him often and buys flowers for him or something idk ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Jason:
- killed demon
- everything went back
- pollination never happened and it was a dream or something of the sort but everyone remembers eachother
- wake up in a hospital
- BOOM.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> ((I so want to do this, but suck at rp XD I still think this will be interesting though... Can't wait for it to start))



JOOOOIIIIINNN.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I can make it so that she visits him often and buys flowers for him or something idk ))



(But... does she know that he was the demon monster?)


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

Name : Kaidence ( Kai for short )
Gender : Female
Abilities : None
Appearance : This.
Personality : YANDERE
Talents: Sneaking ( .3. )
Age : 20
Other: I wanted to make her Orion's sister, but I can't, he stated he only had a brother .3.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

GUYS WE HAVE A PROBLEM

*Myst* (160) *CommanderLeahShepard* (155) *Beary* (147) *Lafiel* (107) *tokayseye* (76) *BerryPop* (66) ilovelush (65) *TheCreeperHugz* (60) J o s h (58) Toffee531 (57)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Name : Kaidence ( Kai for short )
> Gender : Female
> Abilities : None
> Appearance : This.
> ...



We already have too many second characters, sorry ;__;


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( it'd be awkward if Sai works in the same hospital everyone's in RN and Jean owns the hospital.
> Sai's a doctor/surgeon tho, not a nurse.))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(I was thinking Jean was in a coma like the others, but Jean's super rich parents own the hospital. But yeah, Jean would own the hospital I guess. (As long as he doesn't have to touch the germy unclean patients.)


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> GUYS WE HAVE A PROBLEM
> 
> *Myst* (160) *CommanderLeahShepard* (155) *Beary* (147) *Lafiel* (107) *tokayseye* (76) *BerryPop* (66) ilovelush (65) *TheCreeperHugz* (60) J o s h (58) Toffee531 (57)
> 
> ...




Okay, what about Grayson?  Is he in the hospital?


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(Wow...  I'm first...  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> (But... does she know that he was the demon monster?)



(( She'll probably figure it out, but remember that she stabbed Helix before. Sai will take good care of him. probably))


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( The Aftermath was actually my first RP ^^ You'll do fine ))



(Same here! I agree too!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Okay, what about Grayson?  Is he in the hospital?



(( I would assume so. He could work in the flower shop that Sai visits daily.))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Okay, what about Grayson?  Is he in the hospital?



Mhmmm.
Actually, you don't particularly have a choice, so you can control Grayson and Orion.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( She'll probably figure it out, but remember that she stabbed Helix before. Sai will take good care of him. probably))



(She'll take good care of Helix, or the demon? lol)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (She'll take good care of Helix, or the demon? lol)



(( The humanized demon. I was using Helix as an example.))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

*Who's ready to start?*


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

(This should be fun, since my character doesn't know about powers.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> *Who's ready to start?*



(I'm ready whenever you are.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( I am  ))


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

( LEZZ BEGIN, GRAYSON IS IN THE FLOWER SHOP,  NOT HOSPITAL )


I sit up as I hear shuffling. "Wha.. Where..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

(Ready. But as per usual, might end up drifting off to sleep IRL XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

*OKAY LES GO.*

I wake up again in the hospital.
_Oh yeah..that happened._
I sit up, and see Carmen do the same beside me.

"Sick dream, right? I feel like we were actually there."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I climb out of the hospital bed, ignoring the protests of the doctors. "Get off me. I don't need help."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

I cough loudly. I struggle to open my eyes. "Ya'll's here?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I wake up, head hurting. "What the hell..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I start getting out of bed. "We're FINE!"
"It's not like we have any wounds or anything.."

I hear a familiar voice. "Ans, is that you?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(Are we all in the same room?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk over to the window and peer out over the city. It's just like I remember it...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I open my eyes to a pure white room. _What the hell?!_ I begin panicking as I notice the monitor, _What happened?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Okay, everyone up." I start clapping loudly, and a doctor starts shouting.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

(So, since I'm new, where is my character at?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

I sit up with a start. "SAGE!"

My brother wakes up screaming and headbutting me, but I don't care. "You're awake!" I say, hugging my little bro.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I look around. "Urghhh. I'm _here._" I look at the others, shocked to see them. "Why are you guys here? Was that all real?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Umm...I guess so?" I say to Jean.

( Somewhere in town, Hikari. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Was what real? What are these people talking about, Hel?" I'm a bit worried by the fact that everybody started waking up at once...


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

"I think'm real."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Someone taps my shoulder. It's a doctor. "Excuse me, miss. You have to go back to your back."

"No." I reach over and push the doctor away then I start running away from the hospital room.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"JAILBREAK PEOPLE!" I yell, grabbing Carmen and running out the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I fall back into the bed. "Out of _all_ the hospitals it could have been." My eyes widen when I realise. I shook up. "WHERE IS ETHAN?!" (Where is he? XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I begin to panic as Jade and Sage run away. "Oh? oh dear."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

( He can pop in later, okay? )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I watch Jade run out. _Really?_


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

I jump out of the bed and follow Jade and Carmen.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I poke my head in. "What are you people waiting for? There's nothing wrong with us, and we need to meet up and talk!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't stop running until I'm outside the hospital in a little garden area.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uh, what?" I say. "Sorry, Shad. I guess we're going. Come if you want, I don't know."

"I-..." I start after Hel.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I shrug. "Might as well join them." I jump up and run with the others.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I catch up to Sage. "Sage! We need to talk to the group!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I run after everyone, "Guys? Where's Grayson?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I pause and look up at the strange girl. I stutter out, "W-who are you?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

(Alright, thanks!)

I begin to walk around town, looking for something fun to do, since I'm bored.

I notice a flower shop and decide to go in there, since I like flowers.

I then noticed someone on the floor as I entered.

"Woah, are you okay?"

(If the flower shop you're in Fuzzling isn't in town, please tell me.)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Name : Elizabeth (Prefers to be called Lizzy)
Gender : Female
Appearance : Long blonde hair, often tied back, blue eyes. Wears ripped jeans and a plain black tank top.
Personality : Curious, daring.
Talents:Hacking, Covering up tracks
Age: 15
Other: Has a companion (if allowed) called Jack (it's a cat (not a second character, but details are below))


Name: Jack
Gender: Male
Appearance: Tabby, with an 'eye patch'
Personality: Energetic
Age: 3
Other: Hates water, any contact will send him running away


((If accepted, I'll join later... Need to think about the introduction))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uhhh...Jade? Sage? Hello?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> Name : Elizabeth (Prefers to be called Lizzy)
> Gender : Female
> Appearance : Long blonde hair, often tied back, blue eyes. Wears ripped jeans and a plain black tank top.
> Personality : Curious, daring.
> ...



Accepted.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I catch up to the others. "Did we really have to run?" I huff, a little out of breath.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

I catch up to Jade, Sage and the others.

I see Hel meeting up with two girls outside. I run toward them. _Man, when did HE get so popular with girls like that?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uhh... how do you know my name?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"Um, guys, Did we all have the same dream?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Guys, Sage's memory disappeared. Helix will NOT be pleased."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Um, guys, Did we all have the same dream?"



"Was it about the apocalypse and kittens like mine was?" I ask, "This is strange..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"I won't be pleased with what?" I say. "What about Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Guys, Sage's memory disappeared. Helix will NOT be pleased."



(He'll be happy because she doesn't remember how much she hates him. Don't worry. Her memory is on/off. It'll be blank for a while then she'll remember.)


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

( Sorry, watching Game Theory. .3. )

I hear the bell ring as I'm in the back of the shop. "S-Sorry, I'll be with you in a moment!" I try to quickly finish heaving these fertilizer bags.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I run my hand through my hair, "I guess... There was this guy I think, his name was Orion. You're Jean, right?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Does Grayson know anything?))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I nod. "And you're Sai. Right?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Sorry, watching Game Theory. .3. )
> 
> I hear the bell ring as I'm in the back of the shop. "S-Sorry, I'll be with you in a moment!" I try to quickly finish heaving these fertilizer bags.



"Oh, it's okay, no need to rush!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"I remember..all of you." I say, gesturing to everyone. 
"Let's just say that our dream was real. Do we have powers? That'll prove it."


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

( Grayson remembers :3 )


As I finish, I almost pass out. _Why are those so heavy?!_ I walk out of the storage room and go to the counter. "Y-Yes, may I help you?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

I light my finger on fire.

"Well, yes."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Grayson remembers :3 )
> 
> 
> As I finish, I almost pass out. _Why are those so heavy?!_ I walk out of the storage room and go to the counter. "Y-Yes, may I help you?"



(Is black text Grayson or Orion? )


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I concentrate, and turn into a wolf puppy, then turn back. "Holy ****."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

"I don't know... What was my power again?" I think to myself, then with out thinking, I set my body on fire.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Grayson remembers :3 )
> 
> 
> As I finish, I almost pass out. _Why are those so heavy?!_ I walk out of the storage room and go to the counter. "Y-Yes, may I help you?"



"Oh, I was looking for some pink daisies. Do you have any?"


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (Is black text Grayson or Orion? )




( AW CRAP BLUE IS GRAYSON GYHBINJH )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I hold my hand to my head and my headache disappears, "I think I can still heal, I'm not sure about my blasts."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uh... I'm leaving... Have fun." I start to walk away from the crazy group.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

I spit on the ground and step on it to make sure it's sticky. "Yup." 

"Hel?! What are you... how did you...?" I can't believe what I'm seeing.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

'Um..Sage is going away?"


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "Oh, I was looking for some pink daisies. Do you have any?"



"Let me check, I'll be right back." I go to where I was before and find a pot of the daisies. I come back out and hand them to her.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Wait!" I run after Sage. "Don't you remember the dream you had? Any of it? I think you can read minds."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

"I think I remember everything that happened..." I think to myself. (I imagine Jean remembers everything, but saw everyone as kittens and puppies)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I turn into a puppy and stop in front of Sage, trying to look cute.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Wait!" I run after Sage. "Don't you remember the dream you had? Any of it? I think you can read minds."



I blush and reply sadly, "I'm sorry. I don't remember."


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

I just ponder what happened, not listening to anyone else. _Was that a dream? Or was it real?! Are we on another continent? Did they see us and rescue us?!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> I turn into a puppy and stop in front of Sage, trying to look cute.



_omfg, that is the cutest, I have to hug so bad._


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I start rolling around in an attempt to distract her.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"You people are scaring me right now." I see the puppy and bend down to pet it. "Aww... so cute!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"Guys, seriously though, where's Grayson? I haven't seen Ethan either."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I turn back to a person, and knock her on the head. "Remember me now?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> "Let me check, I'll be right back." I go to where I was before and find a pot of the daisies. I come back out and hand them to her.



"Oh, thank you!" I reply grabbing the pot from him. I then accidently dropped it, causing soil to fall on the counter.

"Oh my god, not again!" I scream, angry that I broke _another_ thing today.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Guys, seriously though, where's Grayson?"



"I don't know, he wasn't with us."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> I turn back to a person, and knock her on the head. "Remember me now?"



I look down at my feet and reply, "No. Sorry."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> I blush and reply sadly, "I'm sorry. I don't remember."



"Does this help you remember?" I embrace Sage and interlock the two of us in a passionate kiss I spit on her shoes and glue her to the ground. 

"Go, Hel! Make her yours!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"She's hopeless, abandon ship."
I mock faint, and Carmen comes over and drags me to the group.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I start to panic as I can't move my feet anymore. "What did you do? Can't you leave me alone?"


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

I see her drop the pot. I exit the counter and start to clean up the mess. "I'll get you a new one, miss, on the house."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

(Abandon ship, indeed. )

I say "I'm sorry, I guess you don't remember..." I wipe the spit off of her shoes. "Have fun and enjoy your life..." 

"Uh..." I regain my voice. "Something wrong, Hel? Your first strike-out?" I joke.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I look down, "So...where do we go from here?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Help Sage regain her memory? I don't even know.."

( Hint hint Ans should try to find Anku or something idk )


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I see her drop the pot. I exit the counter and start to clean up the mess. "I'll get you a new one, miss, on the house."



"Uh, it's okay, I can pay for a new one. This happens a lot..." I blush in embarrassment.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

((Pssssst sorry to intrude but this still free?))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"I— I guess, but don't we have lives? I think I have work today."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't know."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

I walk over to a girl who looks to be in her twenties. "My brother's being really silent... could YOU tell me what's going on here?" I ask her.

(Girl is Sai btw)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"I'm leaving. Bye!" I attempt to walk off again.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Lives? I can't lead a normal life like this..and.."
I stop.
"Oh my god, is my boyfriend still alive?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I look at the man, "Do I know you? I think I've seen you before, but......"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I look at the man, "Do I know you? I *honk* I've seen you before, but......"



( IM DYING )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

"Anku!" I yell, "She's alive, yes, yes, yes, yes, she has to be!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( IM DYING )



(( shhhhhhhh ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( IM DYING )



(XD ME TOO)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> "Anku!" I yell, "She's alive, yes, yes, yes, yes, she has to be!"



(Then Jade goes Yandere and kills Anku )


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

My mood suddenly drops. "If he is..I..I can't date him any more. I'm freaking half WOLF!"
I point to my ears. 
"Anybody have a hat?"
"Make that two."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't help but stare longingly at the group before I walk away. They seemed so close... That must be nice... They were a bit too crazy though...

Without thinking, I find myself walking towards an apartment building.


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "Uh, it's okay, I can pay for a new one. This happens a lot..." I blush in embarrassment.




No, no, it's fine!" I finish cleaning up the mess and bring it to the back. I throw it in the trash and get her a new pot full of the flowers. I come out and give it to her. "Have a nice day!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I shrug, "On the flip side, I'm going to be a pretty great doctor."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I zone out, looking off into space. _Normal life? I will go back to being a rich kid? I should be happy but... Why do I feel like something is wrong. Like I preferred the apocalypse world? _

(Plot twist: We are all in the matrix. We are all still in the apocalypse world and this is a hallucination by the demon once he squired Sage's mind powers. Mweheheheh jokes)


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"..I can't do this. It's hard to say this, b-but..I prefered it before.."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"And I'm stuck with magic spit and no shot at a girlfriend..." 

(Unless Helix x Sai is still on the table? XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"I did too, I can't face my family now."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Is this a normal world, or a shadow? Are the people we knew here? Oh my god, my brain is imploding."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> No, no, it's fine!" I finish cleaning up the mess and bring it to the back. I throw it in the trash and get her a new pot full of the flowers. I come out and give it to her. "Have a nice day!"



"U-uh, okay, thanks." I focus as much as I can on the pot so I don't drop it, again.

I was successful, until I accidently bumped into a large group of people, which I didn't notice. I fell down, and dropped the pot, which shattered on the floor in front of a girl with... wolf ears?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "And I'm stuck with magic spit and no shot at a girlfriend..."
> (Unless Helix x Sai is still on the table? XD)



(( It's a 7 year age gap now tho
Helix better magically grow older or get a hell of a lot smarter ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(You just let Sage walk off then? Okay. Sounds good.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"SOMEONE GIVE ME A HAT OH MY GOD."
I grab Carmen's beanie from his pocket. 
"I NEEDED THAT!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (You just let Sage walk off then? Okay. Sounds good.)



( WE TRIED Dx )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> (You just let Sage walk off then? Okay. Sounds good.)



(( I mean, everyone's trying to figure out their lives. They're screwed if Sage calls the cops. ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> "SOMEONE GIVE ME A HAT OH MY GOD."
> I grab Carmen's beanie from his pocket.
> "I NEEDED THAT!"
> 
> ...



"Uh, what's up with wolf ears? Are you cosplaying, or something?" I ask as I stand up, and collect the fallen daisies.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"I'd say I can't face my family, either, bu-" "Okay, can somebody please tell me what's going on?" I ask, a bit annoyed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I reach in my bag and find a key to one of the apartments. Once I enter, everything comes back to me... I have to go back. Locking my apartment, I run back to find the group still there.

Out of breath, I gasp out, "I... remember now..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Yeah. Suuure." I reply, trying to look inconspicuous.
"Sage, you called?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

I stretch when I hear my phone ringing. I look at it. _Dad._ "Nope." I refuse to answer.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I look at the girl, "Sorry about the flowers, if you'd like, Jean here can pay you back."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

I open my eyes, tired and weary after yesterday's hacking session. Finally, finally I was able to hack into the governments files, I mean, sure, I had to skive off school for like... 6 months... But what's the point in school?
I bring what energy I have and call the school, like I do every day, using the same message:
'Hello, this is Elizabeth Greenwood of class 10T's mother speaking. Unfortunately, the doctors said that her condition is still not fit enough to return to school'. I sigh, hang up the phone and headed to my computer.
After a few lines of coding, I get into all the files.
_That's odd, I don't remember these folders being here before._ I open the first folder to find newspaper articles, all sharing the same story... Coma patients. _What does the government want with coma patients?_ 
Curious, I open the first, and most recent article in the list.
A message pops up that sends a chill down my spine:
Warning! You do not have access to these files!
How could I have been so STUPID? I had to get out of here now... The one time I didn't cover up my tracks... THE ONE TIME.
I grab a jacket and run, nudging Jack to follow close behind. Whatever the government wanted with these patients... It couldn't be good...
I take one last glance at home... I could never return here, not after my stupid mistake...
Then it hit me... _Will I be on the run forever?_


((Wow... That took longer than I thought))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I look at the girl, "Sorry about the flowers, if you'd like, Jean here can pay you back."



"I will?" I say with raised eyebrows. "Why?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I look down at my feet ashamed. "Sorry... I don't know what happened just now. It's like my brain just... shut off."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"YOU REMEMBER?" I yell, hugging Sage.

I pretend to cough, "Thirsty."

(*Helix stares daggers*)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"Because we're a team, and I'm not spending any money until I get to a bank and check my balance."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I look at the girl, "Sorry about the flowers, if you'd like, Jean here can pay you back."



"I didn't pay for them, so it's okay, I guess." I reply, trying to avoid people giving me money. What am I, a charity?

"So, where'd you and that guy get those wolf ears from?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "I didn't pay for them, so it's okay, I guess." I reply, trying to avoid people giving me money. What am I, a charity?
> 
> "So, where'd you and that guy get those wolf ears from?


I sigh. "It's fine. Just take my money. I've only got what's in my pockets right now. So it's not a lot." I pass her ?1000.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

After a moment's hesitation, I hug Helix back. He feels warm...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> After a moment's hesitation, I hug Helix back. He feels warm...



(He shoots... GOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLLLL!!!)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I sigh. "It's fine. Just take my money. I've inly got what's in my pockets right now. So it's not a lot." I pass her ?1000.



"What the- 1000 pounds!? I-i can't take this..." I give it back to the person who gave it to me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

(Pounds, not euros XD)

I take the money back.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

I hug her for a while, and remember how much I did for her and why it's all worth i- "So are you guys, like... a thing?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I quickly back away from Helix when I hear his brother speak up. I look down at the ground, blushing, and say, "No..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Think of this as an apology scene for screwing up the ending of the last RP. I hope you shippers are happy.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

(What can we do?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(Truth or dare, anyone? lmfao. We can go back to Sage's apartment. She somehow has her own place.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

I say, "Heh, no, I just... really like her having a memory..." I give Shad a look that says: _WHAT THE ACTUAL F***, MAN?!?_

Hel looks at me as if to say, _This one's all yours, bro._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"So, how about we all talk over lunch?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Good idea."
"IN."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"I have an apartment if you guys want to come over." I avert my gaze to hide my growing blush.


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Oh, sure." I reply.

"I'll buy Sage's lunch!" I speak up. I wink at Hel. _I owe you one._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "So, how about we all talk over lunch?"



"Yea-" my phone goes off again. "Dammit. Guys, I'm going to have to go before my dad _literally_ send the police to come get me. I will see you guys later, right?"

(I'm going to go, I'm tired  )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

"D'ya's mind if I go home first?" I ask with a faint smile.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

I walk away from the group with my flowers in my hands, and go back home.

(Going offline for a bit.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I shrug, "Not really. I need to hit up the bank, so how about we all meet for dinner in a few hours? I know I said lunch, but let's just say that I need to make a few calls."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I smile and reply, "Oh, thanks, but I can pay for my own lunch..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, dinner where?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"I have no idea where to go, to be honest."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uh, there's a good Sushi place on 4th, meet everyone there at 7?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

(Night guys  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Jade, why don't you come with me to my apartment?" That way, I won't be so alone...


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Sure. I'll leave Carmen on the street."
"HEY!"


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

( Orion joins convo like : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


I nod. "Okay, so 7. I'll be there!" I walk off in another direction, towards my house. Then I notice my vision is better. _My.. my eyepatch is gone?_


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

(The hospital is within the same city/state as our homes right)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (The hospital is within the same city/state as our homes right)



(( Yup. Sai works there and the demon guy is currently being housed there.))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

( mhmm )


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Carmen, you can come too. And anyone else who wants to. I don't mind." I add with a wink, "We can play Truth or Dare if you guys want."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"I'm good. I'll meet you all in a few hours." I walk off in the direction of my apartment.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

I scramble out of the hospital, and dash home. I turn the corner, nearing my house, and find nothing but and empty plot there, and some rubble.
"What,"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( I'm going to take a shower and then head off to my violin lesson, see ya guys later~ ))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

I start to run, further and further away from my old town, my old city, my old life. 
_How long have I been running_ I thought _it feels like hours_. Feeling my senses numb, I fall to the ground, collapsing of exhaustion, the last image I see being Jack running off into the distance
_Find help... Please Jack... Just find help_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"I'll come!" I say, realizing I've been staring at Sage this whole time and looking away.

"I'll come too!" I say, "Let's see what kind of dirt we can dig up, ey, Hel?"

"Please don't call me Hel in front of people..." I say, slightly embarrassed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Okay, now that that's settled. Are you guys ready to go?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Yep."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Follow me then." I flash them a smile then lead the way back to my apartment.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Yup!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 18, 2014)

"I... The... Anku, Apis... They, where..." My words are jumbled.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Once we reach my apartment, I grab my key and open the door.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I follow.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I move aside to let them enter. Inside my apartment, I don't have too much. Just the bare furnishings needed to live.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Hey, Hel." I say. "I want to be fair, so I'll ask: Is your bed-wetting on or off the table for truth or dare? Oh, oops!" I say, teasing him.

"It's on the table as long as your stuffed animal collection is." I smirk.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I close the door once everyone walks inside. I walk over to a table in the living room and pick up a picture. It's of me and my parents when I was younger. I wipe away a tear as I put the picture back in its place.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"It's very nice.."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I sigh as I unlock the door to my apartment, _I'm really freakin' tired._

"Sai! You're alright!" 

I freeze as I see someone approach me from inside the dark space. "Oh, Gio, it's just you. What the hell are you doing in my apartment?"

"What the hell were you doing in the hospital?"

---
(( I'll give Gio a color later, but I'm on an iPad right now ~v~; ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Sage, are you okay?" I say, seeing her look at a picture of what appears to be her family.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Sage, are you okay?" I say, seeing her look at a picture of what appears to be her family.



"Yeah... I'm fine." I walk back over to the family room and sit down on the couch. "How is everyone?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile and say, "Thanks, Jade. If you need anything, let me know."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"I'm good."
My phone rings, and I look at it. "Forgot I had that. Oh, it's Keith.."
I select the 'decline' option.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"I'm doing fantastic," I say, sitting down on the couch next to Sage. "How about you?" I internally facepalm when I see my brother sit down on her other side.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Remembering my own phone, I reach into my pocket and check it. No missed calls... I put it away, lean forward, and say, "Who wants to go first? Truth or Dare?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I feel a bit groggy but I'll get over it." I notice I'm sandwiched by the two and laugh a bit awkwardly.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uh, I'll g-"

"I'll go first!" I raise my hand high.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Sure. You can, if you want."
I sit down on a chair.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I ask, "Umm... what's your name again? Oh, and truth or dare?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(@fuzzling: If you want, Orion could've tagged along too.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"My name's Shadrach," I say. Then, looking deep into her eyes: "But you can call me Shad."

_Who's thirsty now?_ I think.

"I'll choose... dare."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

_Oh dear._


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

( Nah Myst, I'm just watching. I'm playing Tomodachi Life. ^3^ )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

I regain consciousness to see Jack wasn't there. Unsteadily, but quickly, I raise to me feet 'I guess he hasn't came back yet... Maybe he's still looking for someone to help' I mutter 'Well, I better go find him'. I start to walk, only to feel sharp pain in my ankle. It looks severely bruised... 'I'm not going to make it far with this' I sighed, 'but where can I go ? I can't stay here...'
I scan my surroundings, and to my surprise, find that I'm not that far from civilisation.
Limping in pain, I haul myself to the closest building. 'Apartments' I gasp 'Maybe someone could let me stay for a bit... Only until my ankle is healed'
I knock on the door, hoping someone is home


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

(hey guys, what's up)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I tap my chin, deep in thought, "I dare you to... put on a dress and prance around for the rest of the day like that."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"I was dying."

 "I know. Your co-workers were scared as hell. To think that they would have to take care of their own."

"Why're you here?"

 "Well, besides the fact that your wifi is great, I have some news. I can't exactly call it good or bad, but it's news."

"What's up?"

 "Dad's...... dead."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I start laughing.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I hear someone knocking on my door. I go over and open it. "Can I help you?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uh..." I turn red. "I'll do it, I guess... Do you have a dress I could... uh... borrow?"

I bury my face in a pillow as I laugh.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

._.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

( wtf Fireninja )


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(lmfao)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'Sorry to disturb you' _Really? Sorry to disturb you... That was the best thing you could have said... Oh, well done... Very persuasive _ 'Well... Uh...' _Just get out with it_ 'I don't exactly know how I should say this...'
_How can I tell him the real story?... Everyone is going to believe that I had to run away from home because I just hacked into secret files..._ 'uh... I think someone is stalking me' _verry original_ 'Mind if I stay a few nights?'


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"That's it?"

 "Not exactly. His assets are going to us. You can pay off your student loans, and I can finally attend art college."

"I thought you wanted to Major in computer science."

 "People change.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(*is standing at the door waiting for Wholockian's character to reply* Someone tell him sure.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> 'Sorry to disturb you' _Really? Sorry to disturb you... That was the best thing you could have said... Oh, well done... Very persuasive _ 'Well... Uh...' _Just get out with it_ 'I don't exactly know how I should say this...'
> _How can I tell him the real story?... Everyone is going to believe that I had to run away from home because I just hacked into secret files..._ 'uh... I think someone is stalking me' _verry original_ 'Mind if I stay a few nights?'



"Sure. Mind telling me your name first?"

(Sage is a she btw.)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'I'm Elizabeth, but I guess you can call me Lizzy.. and you?'


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"My name is Sage. Come on in. We're playing truth or dare. You can join if you'd like." I step aside, allowing them to enter.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( wtf Fireninja )





Myst said:


> (lmfao)


(I missed a lot, didn't i?)

(Someone *please* brief me in and I'll do everything I need to. I'm going to scrap the F**k you-shirt wearing char probably)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'Sure!' I say, quickly moving towards the group, trying to disguise the pain


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"I'll be right back."

Walking into my room, I go to my closet. I pull out a short, skimpy red dress that barely covers my bottom. This'll do. I go back to my living room and hand it to Shadrach with a smirk on my face. "Here, you go." I point before adding, "The bathroom is over there."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

(Nobody? Gimme 5-10 minutes.)
(Okay I think I got this...I'll keep Ethan.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Oh my goddd."

( brb, dinner. )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'This will be interesting' I think aloud, trying to hide the smirk creeping onto my face


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

I continue on, unsure of my surroundings. I find the others that were in my dream at an apartment after making a few calls. "Did...are you..." I say as I enter the apartment.

(Don't laugh)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(We all went to Sage's apartment to hang out a bit before meeting with Sai for dinner at 7.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"I don't know..." I say. "I wouldn't want to stretch this dress out when it would look so perfect on YOU..."

I think I'm going to throw up.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> (We all went to Sage's apartment to hang out a bit before meeting with Sai for dinner at 7.)



(Edited, thanks!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Um..." I shoot Helix a glance. "I can't really think of anything else to dare you to do..."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

I went to my apartment building, and tried to unlock my door, but I forgot my keys.

I knocked on the door, hoping my dad was home. (Kurai went to the wrong door, she's knocking on Sage's door.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Ignore.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

"Hey, who's that?" I ask. I open the door, and there's some person who I don't know. "Uh...come on in. I guess." Inside, I'm groaning.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'What's _he_ so confused about' I ask sage. 'Do you know him?'


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I face Elizabeth and say, "Yeah. He's just tired. It'll wear off soon." I assure her with a smile.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Hey, who's that?" I ask. I open the door, and there's some person who I don't know. "Uh...come on in. I guess." Inside, I'm groaning.



"Oh, opps, wrong room!" I realized as I saw the boy and unfamilar room. 

"Sorry for bothering you..." I began to walk away, but I then came up with an idea to fix my keys problem.

"Wait, can any of you pick an lock?"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'Oh, ok' I return the smile, but still believe I'm not being told the whole truth


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"If there are no other dares, I'll go with truth." I say confidently.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "Oh, opps, wrong room!" I realized I went the room. "Sorry for bothering you..." I began to walk away, but I then came up with an idea to fix my keys problem.
> 
> "Wait, can any of you pick an lock?"


(That post was edited. Pssst.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "If there are no other dares, I'll go with truth." I say confidently.



I ask, with growing excitement, "What is your opinion of the group so far?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (That post was edited. Pssst.)



(I edited it, now I'm talking to you.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

"Um, I don't think any of us can pick a lock, so see ya, I guess. Wanna stay here until then?" _Oop! Shouldn't have said that._


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I mentally facepalm as I watch Ethan invite the new person to stay with us... one stranger is enough...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"My opinion," I begin, "is not complete yet, because I've only had my eyes on one of you so far."

"Well, shucks, Shad, I'm flattered... but I think we should end this before it gets illegal."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Um, I don't think any of us can pick a lock, so see ya, I guess. Wanna stay here until then?" _Oop! Shouldn't have said that._



"Sure, thank you!" I smile at him, thankful that I don't have to sit outside of my apartment like a fool.

"My name is Kurai, by the way. What's yours?" I ask as I walk in.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

"Um, just take a seat over there, I guess." _WAY TO GO ETHAN!_


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I walk over and close the door behind the new guest. "My name is Sage."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh a little at the two bickering brothers.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

( LMAO. )

I eye the newcomer, and wave to Ethan. "Hey. Found Jean, yet?"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'Jean? Who's that?' 
_Way to go Miss Nosy_


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> I walk over and close the door behind the new guest. "My name is Sage."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I laugh a little at the two bickering brothers.



"Oh, nice to meet you Sage!" I reply, as I sit down where that guy told me to sit.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

"Nope. Not yet, anyway."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I clear my throat and say, "Alright. Shadrach, pick someone to go next for Truth or Dare." These strangers are a bit too nosey...


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"You should callll himm." I say, grinning. "I'm sure he's dying to chat."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"HELIX! Truth or dare?"

"Hm... truth." 

"How serious are you and Sage?"

"I-... I told you, we're just..." I think for a second. _I wonder what Sage thinks of me..._ "Friends?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I smirk and say, "I prefer the term frenemies." I glance over at Helix and wink.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Glancing over at Sage, I realised I had spoken out of turn, and just went silent


----------



## nard (Aug 18, 2014)

( Okay, I'm going to sleep. =-= I want Orion to get to Myst ( If she wants, of course ) and if not, both Grayson and Orion are free-reign. Orion is walking home and Grayson is at his lil' flower shop c: Night, people. )


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Hey!" I say, clapping my hands. "I know a great drinking game if we get bored. It's called.." _Dramatic pause.._ "KINGS."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Oh, uh... yeah. Frenemies." _S**t, am I blushing? Oh god, I think I'm blushing..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Jade, sounds great except I don't have any alcohol here. Plus, most of us are underage anyways."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Awe..well, maybe without drinking?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I notice Helix is blushing and feel a blush coming on myself. I avert my gaze and look towards the window.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'Kings?' I realised I had no idea what she was on about... _Then again... I've never had any friends... Why would I know?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

"Let's just play Truth or Dare for a while more. Helix, pick someone."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

(Plus, Helix is wild when he's drunk. You see a drunk Helix, you RUN. lmfao)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uh, so can I join in?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

_Kings? Wonder what that is. Oh well, better not ask. They are being kind enough to let me stay here for awhile._


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (Plus, Helix is wild when he's drunk. You see a drunk Helix, you RUN. lmfao)



(Yeah... wild is not good... lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Ethan, ask Helix. It's his turn to ask someone."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"I have no problem. He probably only wants to join because we can't dare him to kiss Jean.."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uhm... SHAD!" I say. "Truth or dare?"

"Uh... dare, I guess." I hope he's not too devious.

"I dare you..." I think. "...to prank call Dad!" My face lights up. "And then tell him it was you at the end! He'll be sooooo mad!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Oooo, this is getting good."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

I let out a smirk. That bond they have there... _so precious_


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 18, 2014)

"Aw come on! Actually, I don't wanna play. I'm gonna take a walk." (Going off)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Uhm... SHAD!" I say. "Truth or dare?"
> 
> "Uh... dare, I guess." I hope he's not too devious.
> 
> "I dare you..." I think. "...to prank call Dad!" My face lights up. "And then tell him it was you at the end! He'll be sooooo mad!"



"Hehe, you two remind me of my brothers..." I accidently blurt aloud.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

I stare at the boy leaving the apartment
'Could you look out for a cat?' I call 'I kinda lost one...'


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I stand up from my place on the couch. "Are you guys going to be okay? I'll be in the other room. I need to check on something."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Hm? Yup."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uh... I can't." I look down.

"Why?" I say smugly. "Afraid of Dad's wrath? Haha!"

"No... it's just..."

"It's just... what?" I say, noticing that he's being serious now. 

"Helix... Dad died about a week ago... his funeral was just a few days ago."

"I'm... sorry... I didn't know..." I sit back and look up at the ceiling. "You can skip your turn, just pick someone else, please."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Curious, as always, I decide to follow Sage.
'Uh... Just going to the bathroom'
_Now... what's going on?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I silently make an X with my arms.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I look back to see someone following me. "No, I'm going to my room. Why don't you go back to the others?"

(They're standing in the hallway.)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'@!?&, she saw me...' I think for a second, then discreetly place a recorder on the floor

'Sorry... Just looking for the bathroom..'


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Picking up on her thoughts, I say, growing angry, "I wasn't born yesterday. Take your recorder and go before I kick you out of my house."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

_Okay, I should really stop listening to these peoples conversations... They sound personal.

Perhaps I should take a nap. Yeah, I'll do that._ 

I close my eyes, and try my best to take a nap, and ignore the talking near me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I mentally facepalm as I realize that I might've jeopardized my secret... S***.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uh, so... Jade, truth or dare?" _I hope Hel doesn't hate me for that..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Oh, you ass." I laugh. 
"Truth, why not?"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'How did you...' Ugh... What's the use...

At least I knew something now... Something was wrong with these people... And I was going to find out...


I turn away and walk back to the circle in the other room, taking my recorder with me


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I shake my head as I hear more of their thoughts rushing in. I walk inside my bedroom and lock the door behind me.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"What's your biggest fear?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Boom. Snakes. Easy." I smirk. _You gotta do better then that._


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

My room isn't all that great. I look around and all I see is a bed, a desk with a chair, and my closet. I walk over and sit down at the desk. There's paper everywhere. Why didn't I clean this up already?


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

_So that's jade..._ I think to myself
_I wonder if she knows what's up with Sage..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm still wearing my brother's beanie over my ears.
"Whatsyourface, truth or dare?" I point at Helix's brother.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

One of the sheets of paper stands out among the rest. As I read over it, I gasp loudly. I glance towards the door hoping no one heard me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"Social Experiment. Teens and young adults sent out to see if they can survive an apocalypse. Results Unknown."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Shadrach." I say. "Truth, please."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Do you, or do you not have a crush on Sage?"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Huh? Crush on Sage? Maybe he knows why she's so secretive


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I fold the piece of paper and place it in my pocket as I continue rummaging around my room.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( I'm just going to assume thta Sai finished up her conversation with her brother b/c talking to myself feels weird. Hit me up when you all are ready to go to the restaurant.))

(( EDIT: I'll be gone for an extra ~15 minutes for dinner. ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

I lift my head up from my pillow, then blush and bury it again when I realize the question wasn't for me.

"Well..." I say, looking to see if Sage is around. "Maybe a little..." I smile.

I groan. Hopefully nobody heard that through the pillow.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Hm. What do you say we end it off here and meet Sai for dinner?" I grin.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'm just going to assume thta Sai finished up her conversation with her brother b/c talking to myself feels weird. Hit me up when you all are ready to go to the restaurant.))
> 
> (( EDIT: I'll be gone for an extra ~15 minutes for dinner. ))



(( reposting b/c I'm really hungry rn ))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

So many new people 0-0
Just don't ask this time... Just don't ask....
'Sai?'
_I hate myself_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Okay, but first, I'll check on Sage. She's been in there for a while..." I knock on Sage's bedroom door.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"You really like poking your nose in other people's business, don't you?" I say, calmly.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

_and I can check for what she was looking at_ I think, checking for her. I swear she can read my thoughts _if that was possible_



I turn to Jade, or at least that's what that guy called her
'Uh... Sorry... Can't keep my guard down. I need to know everything because of what happened before I left ho-
never mind... I'm sorry'


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I stop what I'm doing and go over to open my door. "I'm alright. Just doing a little digging into my past..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

The other pieces of paper were just things from school. I took the only important paper. I should be safe from snoopers.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> _and I can check for what she was looking at_ I think, checking for her. I swear she can read my thoughts _if that was possible_



( Can you please improve your grammar? 
Thanks. )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Can you please improve your grammar?
> Thanks. )


(Sorry, my iPad is going on a correction rave. I'll try  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Ha, ha. Now, we can probably play a couple more rounds of T or D before we're supposed to meet Sai."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'Uh, ok' I reply, hesitating. 'Who's turn was it to pick?'


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Whatshisface's."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Jade's turn." I say, returning to my head-in-pillow, couch-corner position.

"Oh, sorry." I say. "Shad's turn."

"Or not." p idek)


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Huh? I thought I did..weird." 
I shrug. 
"Helix, truth or dare?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Uhm... dare..." I say hesitantly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( I'm back and ready to roll. Let me just RP the restaurant bit first.))

I enter the restaurant, "I'm here under the reservation name: 'Sai'."
---
I sit down at the table and begin muttering to myself, _It's been a long day._


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"I dare you.."
I smirk.
"To slap Shad on the butt. In front of Sage."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I sit back down on the couch, holding my bag in my hands, ready to leave.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Ah! Sage is back! What excuse should I use? I need to check that room.

'Is it ok if I just have a look around? All this sitting is killing me'


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

She'll find nothing in that room. I smile pleasantly, "Of couse you can snoop. Just wait until we leave."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Shall we leave soon?" I smirk at the snoop.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

I smile wide, my mood vastly improved. "Okay, so... in (American) football, this is a pretty normal thing, so  don't see a problem with it...get up, Shad." 

I get up and brace myself, knowing that he's going to-

I backhand Shad's butt as hard as I can.

"AAUGH!" I can't help screaming."Heh... you've been practicing. On Sage, I'd assume?"

"What the f***?" I punch Shad on the arm and sit back down on the couch, burying my face again in what is shaping up to be my favorite pillow.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

'Oook then'
Really? That easy? 
I have a feeling something isn't quite right here...


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Ah... sibling rivalry... I chuckle lightly to myself.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I burst into giggles. "Mission accomplished."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I head into the kitchen and grab myself a bottle of water. All this mind-reading is really draining my energy. I down the whole bottle in one gulp then toss the bottle away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Standing in the kitchen doorway, I ask, "Shall we go out to dinner then?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"Now, we should probably go..we're late."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( dat butt slap tho ))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

I nod, trying to get the friends out quickly. The sooner I start to look around this place, the better


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

"Yeah, let's go. C'mon, Shad. If you can walk right, that is." I smirk.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I frown at Elizabeth.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I stand up, and with a sarcastic flourish, I open the door and bow. 
"Butt slappeds first."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> I head into the kitchen and grab myself a bottle of water. All this mind-reading is really draining my energy. I down the whole bottle in one gulp then toss the bottle away."



(Sage used a 
Bottle of DXwater!
Sage recovered
550 PP!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I grab my key and place it in my purse. I hold the door open as the others walk out. I discreetly put the paper from my pocket into my purse. There. Much better. Once everyone is out, I lock the door but not before saying, "Hope you find what you're looking for."


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> I grab my key and place it in my purse. I hold the door open as the others walk out. I discreetly put the paper from my pocket into my purse. There. Much better. Once everyone is out, I lock the door but not before saying, "Hope you find what you're looking for."



( already opened the door, m8 )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Huh... I never said I was looking FOR something... Just looking around...
How did she?

The door slams, and I'm left pondering on my thoughts


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( already opened the door, m8 )



(I'm on mobile so...  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( Harry potter is creepy af ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'm on mobile so...  )



( So am I.
GET ON MAH LEVEL )

I start walking. "I think I know where the resteraunt is."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( So am I.
> *GET ON MAH LEVEL )*
> 
> I start *waking* . "I think I know where the resteraunt is."



((  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(I'm eating a cookie too.  )

I let Jade lead since it seems like she knows where she's going.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((  ))



( YOU SAW NOTHING. )

We reach the resteraunt. I tell the waiter that we are with someone.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

I wake up from my nap, and realize eveyone is gone, except that one girl who seems to be snoping.

"Uh... Do you know where everyone left to?"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Once I was sure they were gone, I started walking towards sage's room, eventually breaking into a run.

The first thing that caught my eye was a stack of paper
_Something HAS to be there_, I thought. Scavenging through the pile, I let out a sigh 'Nothing'


I continued to look around the room


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I trot over to a table I see Sai at. "Hello!"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

I see the girl in the doorway, trying to hide the fact that I'm investigating Sage.
'Umm, a restaurant, I think...'


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

I wave at Jade, "Yo."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 18, 2014)

(I'm gonna go, guys. Pretend my characters are just smiling and nodding this whole time. XD Good night!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( YOU SAW NOTHING. )
> 
> We reach the *resteraunt*. I tell the waiter that we are with someone.



((  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I join Sai and Jade at the table.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"So, how are you?" I sit down.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> One of the sheets of paper stands out among the rest. As I read over it, I gasp loudly. I glance towards the door hoping no one heard me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> _"Social Experiment. Teens and young adults sent out to see if they can survive an apocalypse. Results Unknown."_



(Do you guys approve of this paper's message?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit down as well, wondering if I should tell them about the paper.


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Do you guys approve of this paper's message?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I did down as well, wondering if I should tell them about the paper.



( Mhm. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I blurt out, "There's a possible stalker looking for us. We left them back at my apartment. I had nothing useful in there except for this." I pull out a piece of paper and hand it to Sai. It's a bit crumpled but the message is obvious.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

"Good. As it turns out, I'm richer than I thought. How about you guys?"

I squint at the paper, "So..... we were a project? Why Jean? His family could sue......"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

I silently muttered to myself 'I guess she's all in the clear'
Was I wrong to doubt her? Maybe she just likes being alone...

I turn to leave, until something catches my eye. _Photos?_
Shutting the door on the girls face, I rummage through the pile, and what I found shocked me.

I picked up a random photo
'Sage- 17th Birthday, partying with friends.'

Where was Jade? Where was the brothers? They seem like lifelong friends... So why are they not here?
There was something I didn't like about this group...
After 1 last look around, I fled through an open window

(Going to sleep now- night)


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"That girl? The snoop?" I snort.
"Well, my boyfriend  is calling me every 30 minutes. Exactly. Oh yes, one should come about—" 
My phone rings.
"Now. Excuse me, I have breaking up to do." I stand up and go outside the restaurant.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( Now I have to run to Target ^^; brb ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I accept the call.
*"Hello? Jade? My god, I've been trying to call you for weeks!"*
"So?"
*"I love you, you idiot."* I can hear him laughing.
"You know what? I'm sorry, but I love someone else. Find a girl who's not a mutant."
"Goodbye."

I hang up.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

After that weird girl slapped the door in my face, I went back to my apartment, and luckily, my dad had arrived, and opened the door for me.

I then went to my room and continued my nap.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

(( ~ owo ~ getting hardcore now
idk when I'm going to Target my dad is taking forever to get ready .-. ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

I go back inside the restaurant and sit down.
"If we were a project, then..oh god..THEY gave us our powers?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> I go back inside the restaurant and sit down.
> "If we were a project, then..oh god..THEY gave us our powers?"



"Maybe..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> I go back inside the restaurant and sit down.
> "If we were a project, then..oh god..THEY gave us our powers?"



"But it still doesn't explain why they took Jean. The heir of millions. His family would kill to protect him."

((brb going to Target.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

I ask, with a gasp, "What if... Jean is on _their_ side? Or what if his family is involved?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

"I have no idea.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

(I guess we're waiting for Lafiel.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 18, 2014)

( Goodnight, guys. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(@Lafiel: I'm still around if you ever pop up again.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Why would Jean's family do this? Why would any of our families do this? What made _us_ targets?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( school shopping kills me x^x))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Sighing, I reply, "I don't know..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Randomly, I ask, "Can I try something?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I nod, "What?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I reach over and place my hand on the top of her head. I focus on all the thoughts I had overheard from the snoop, Elizabeth. I whisper, "Do you hear them?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I didn't read that part, help D: ))

I close my eyes, "Yeah."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Uhh... go read? ^_^ )

I remove my hand and put it back by my side. I breathe out a sigh of relief. "At least that worked... I don't trust her."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feeling my energy start to drain out, I drink the glass of water sitting in front of me. I don't stop until I finish the whole glass.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Uhh... go read? ^_^ )
> I remove my hand and put it back by my side. I breathe out a sigh of relief. "At least that worked... I don't trust her."
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Feeling my energy start to drain out, I drink the glass of water sitting in front of me. I don't stop until I finish the whole glass.



(( How dare you say the r word D:< ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( How dare you say the r word D:< ))



(I'm addicted to reading and writing so...  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( So Lizzy is trying to find out info about us/Record our lives? .-.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( So Lizzy is trying to find out info about us/Record our lives? .-.))



(Yup, pretty much.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( One does not simply record the lives of people from a government social experiment where they hallucinated the apocalypse.  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( One does not simply record the lives of people from a government social experiment where they hallucinated the apocalypse.  ))



(lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What do you think we should do? She's staying in my apartment for a few days. She's probably snooping around as we speak."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sai should visit the new patient (Blaze) at the hospital.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"We can't let her know about our powers. Throwing her out would be good idea, but she might start following us around."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I might've given a few clues by accident on my ability..." I look down at the ground shamefully.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"That's fine. She's normal, so her first thought wouldn't be 'OMFG MAGIC'. If she asks, you're good at reading people by their faces and how they act."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"That's a relief."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Anything else that's new?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"This may be a bit random but I'm sorry for what happened back there..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"and I'm sorry I never thanked you for all the help." I smile at her. "It means a lot."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I tilt my head, "What d'you mean?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Y'know... when... I... umm... was possessed and killed Orion."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(fuzzling said I could take over Orion. Want me to bring him in?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( idk what to do now b/c now Orion is actually an option now and tbh he's the better option ))

I wave my hands and smile. "No hard feelings, you shouldn't apologize for something that didn't happen."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"But... it did happen... I was there..." I stare at her with a confused expression on my face.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Orion is still very much alive," I say softly. "It's not like he was mine in the first place, it was a pretty weird dream." I give Sage a weak smile, "I doubt that he still likes me."


----------



## Capella (Aug 19, 2014)

cap stabbed all of u again

(jk ily all hve fun)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Orion is still very much alive," I say softly. "It's not like he was mine in the first place, it was a pretty weird dream." I give Sage a weak smile, "I doubt that he still likes me."



I laugh and say, "From what I've heard, Orion still likes you." I wink at her. "I'd even say he loves you."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(We have a problem.

*Myst (272) Beary (225) CommanderLeahShepard (179) Lafiel (172) Xenuet (145) tokayseye (124) FireNinja1 (82)* Sparkanine (82) Skep (78) Gregriii (75) )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I might be a bit slow responding. I'm going to finally start my next update for "Silent Killer"...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I laugh and say, "From what I've heard, Orion still likes you." I wink at her. "I'd even say he loves you."
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (We have a problem.
> *Myst (272) Beary (225) CommanderLeahShepard (179) Lafiel (172) Xenuet (145) tokayseye (124) FireNinja1 (82)* Sparkanine (82) Skep (78) Gregriii (75) )
> ...



I raise an eyebrow, "Proof?"

(( WE ARE THE ALPHA ROLEPLAY ALL OTHERS BOW DOWN TO US  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamora said:


> cap stabbed all of u again
> 
> (jk ily all hve fun)



(love u cap )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, I don't exactly have any evidence... as I wasn't there to see it myself..." I add boldly with a wink, "Isn't he coming now? I can get inside his head if you want."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"He is? I thought that only you two bothered to show up."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "He is? I thought that only you two bothered to show up."



"Yeah, don't you remember? He said something about going home then he'd meet up with us later."

(Should I bring him in: yes/no?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Yes if you're going to help me make Oriai a thing  ))

"Sorry... I'm a bit forgetful lately."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I'll try my best if you help me. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I can try but I'm bad at RPing Orion .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Remembering my promise, I walk into the restaurant a bit late. I hope they don't mind...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I spot Orion right away and wave him over to our table.

(That's alright. I'm not good with other people's characters too but I'll try. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I give Orion a small smile as he sits down. "Sage found this in her apartment." I hand Orion the paper.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Really?" I gaze down at the paper. So, it was all an experiment? Just to toy with us? I wonder if the friendships were real... if our feelings were real. I look at Sai and notice she was expecting a reaction. "Wow. This is a lot to take in."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Correct me if I get anything wrong. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I grimace as Orion speaks, "It's certainly..... thought provoking, isn't it?"

(( Orion's being a butt >:V
tbh I think you've got Orion 100% correct xD ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah... it makes you wonder which parts of it were real and which were just a lie..."

(Thanks.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Not to mention, we have our own person _stalker_." I add sarcastically.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"It..... certainly does."

(( I want Sai's brother to come in but he's like level 10 dweeb ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I ask in a low whisper, "Sai... do you still feel the same way...? Or was that all a lie?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "It..... certainly does."
> 
> (( I want Sai's brother to come in but he's like level 10 dweeb ))



(Make him! XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ignorant of what was going on, I ask the group, "What do you think happened to the demon? I thought I saw him turn back into a human but I'm not sure if it was actually real..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( OHMIGOD ORION SHE LOVES YOU OKAY STAHP ; O ; ))

"I— I still like you, but it's totally okay if you don't feel the same way."

I wave my hands and blush furiously. Dad would've yelled at me for showing too much emotion, but Orion was... _different_. 
_ I watched this man die, no way in hell am I lying to him. _


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(What happened to not loving him in the same way before? lmfao)

"Now, that we're back... we can actually have a chance at doing this the right way... That is, if you want to, of course."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I feel like this would be a perfect moment for Orion to ask Sai to be his girlfriend. Or is that too far?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Shhhhhh that was back when you told me that he was going to die ok
Fixing that rn ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( **** locked thread ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I glance over and notice Sage asking a question. "Can we please not talk about the demon right now? We will sort this issue out later." I look back at Sai, waiting on her response.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Shhhhhh that was back when you told me that he was going to die ok
> Fixing that rn ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(lmfao. Just roll with it?  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Fiine but I expect a full-on discussion later. I don't want another pollination on our hands." I look over and see the two are not even paying attention. Oh, great... What am I? Chopped liver? I set my head on the table and rest a little bit.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I feel like this would be a perfect moment for Orion to ask Sai to be his girlfriend. Or is that too far?)



(( better do it b4 Fuzzling stabs Oriai to death 

Also Orion didn't actually ask sai anything  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( better do it b4 Fuzzling stabs Oriai to death
> 
> Also Orion didn't actually ask sai anything  ))



(Should I make him ask though?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I— I think that would be great."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Should I make him ask though?)



(( S? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I— I think that would be great."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Change "answer" to "response")


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( lets try to get as much in before a certain someone makes Oriai die again  
luv u bb))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I get down on one knee and look up into Sai's eyes. "Will you be my real girlfriend?"

(It's happening.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Just realized Orion is 21 and Sai is 24 so... wait, how old was Grayson again?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Grayson was 23. wow.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I flick him on the forehead, "We're in a public place." I hiss. I hate that I'm somehow blushing more than before. "Yes, just.... stand up."

(( Sai isn't good with people ok ))

 "Isn't this cute?"

(( the dweeb came  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I quickly stand up, brushing off my jeans, and sit back down. I notice the new person and ask, "Sai, is this your brother?"

I hear a new voice so I lift my head up and wave a hello.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm going to assume that Orion knows about Sai's brother.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sai should get a call about the patient in critical condition at the hospital.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Sai was originally 22 tho))

"Ah, yeah." My phone rings and I pick it up.

 "My name's Gio. Crush my sister's heart and I will throw your pretty head on the ground and ****ing stomp it into oblivion. It's nice to meet you though."

I grab my bag and stand up. "I just got a call from the hospital about a patient." I wave at Orion, "Gio will give you two my number."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I wouldn't dream about hurting her." 

I notice Sai getting up to leave. "Sometimes you have to do what you have to do, right?" I smile and add, "I hope we'll see each more often now that things are starting to seem normal."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm thinking Blaze is just beaten and bruised all over, barely waking up from his short coma.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, we can talk tomorrow about the human demon, right?" I realize people are starting to stare so I quickly add, "The one in that one movie. He was such a good character."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I can work with that. Are you going to control Blaze too? .-.))

I rush into the hospital, "A comatose patient has woken up?"

"Sai, where the hell were you?! Do you know how panicked we were to see you run out of your room like that?!"

"I'm fine, where the hell is the patient?"

-----

 I sit down and take a good look at the man. "So, when did you two meet?" I glance at the other girl, "Names would be nice."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I guess so. lmfao

But controlling Orion is only an occasional thing. Do you mind if I exit him out of the scene claiming he has something to do at home?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I guess so. lmfao
> But controlling Orion is only an occasional thing. Do you mind if I exit him out of the scene claiming he has something to do at home?)



(( That's fine with me, just assume that Gio hands him a scrap of paper with Sai's number. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"It's a long story. You could almost say that we met... in another world."

"I'm tired of introducing myself to a new person every single time. It gets boring." I mutter sarcastically, "Anyways, I'm Sage as if that matters."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( That's fine with me, just assume that Gio hands him a scrap of paper with Sai's number. ))



(mmkay)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh my god. You're one of those ****ing smooth talkers."

I glance at the girl, "Hi Sage. How do you know my sister?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Wow, would you look at the time? I have to head back home to take care of a few things. I'll see you guys around." I wave goodbye to the group as I leave the restaurant and go home.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( 10/10 smooth  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hmm... I'm not too sure. I kept trying to leave but your stubborn sister wouldn't let me." I shrug. "I don't get her sometimes..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( 10/10 smooth  ))



(Nice timing. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I frown, "Leave where?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I don't know, to be honest. It's complicated."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I shrug, "I've got time."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I'm ready for Blaze's part if you are.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look side to side. "Um... I can't tell you. Not now. Not here. It's kind of a big secret..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(brb. grabbing water then I can continue from mobile. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I smirk at Sage, "Wanna spend the night at my place? If you're worried about anything, just know that I'm not into your type." 

(( my body is ready 4 blaze ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Back.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I already have my own place." I roll my eyes at him. "Look, it doesn't matter how we met. We just did."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Update on Sai? Where is she?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uhh, it kind of does. Sai shares everything with me, and there's no way that she would hide you guys from me for this long." 

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Sai is currently in the hospital and running into the patient's room.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Whatever. I'm going back to my apartment. Don't think about following me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh... the pain... why must everything hurt? Why am I human again? Why did we end the game so fast! I was so close to winning... so close... but those pesky kids got in the way...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I roll my eyes, "_Women_." I drop a hundred down and exit the restaurant. _Where should I go next?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Ugh... What a snoop. I enter my apartment, thankful for the peacefulness.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh as I run into the room, "What's his status?"

"Good, but um....he scares me."

(( one time nurses are the best ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I'm making Blaze 25 now. Hope that's okay. I want him to be older than most of the others.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( That's fine but prepare for Sai to mother the hell out of him ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I laugh to myself at the sight of yet another doctor. Great... How many more will I have to see before I can leave?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( That's fine but prepare for Sai to mother the hell out of him ))



(Lol kk. Even though Blaze is now older than Sai by a year.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I frown when I see a quite beaten up man. "How're you doing?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'm doing quite fine. I'd love to leave any second though. So, do your thing and let me out of here..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I flash her a convincing smile to hide any traces of pain I was feeling. The sooner I could leave... The sooner I can get paid... and I could really use the money now...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ah, I— I can't exactly do that." I sit down in the bedside chair, "You're pretty beaten up."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I smile a toothy grin. "Can't blame a man for trying."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I cast him a soft smile, "Guess I can't. So, what's your name?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( the hospital has him listed as 'unknown' btw since he didn't have any ID))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"People call me Blaze. What about you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Back what did I miss?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Maybe you can note how his presence feels familiar or how your gut tells you to hate him? Idk)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'm Sai." I tilt my head, "Have I met you somewhere before? Blaze is a really nice name, by the way."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Back what did I miss?)



(Yay! Welcome back! We went to Sage's apartment. We met Elizabeth, the stalker. We met Sai at the restaurant. Oriai happened. Blaze woke up from a coma.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( My sister drew a sexier Ethan btw I'll post him in a few hours. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Cool. I won't be able to post a lot today I have to go out :/)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

If only she knew... "We haven't met. I would certainly remember meeting a beautiful creature such as yourself."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Blaze is attempting to use flattery to leave sooner.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I ruffle his hair and laugh, "You're certainly a smooth talker."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Cool. I won't be able to post a lot today I have to go out :/)



(No problem. We'll keep you posted. ^_^ )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Thanks. I get that a lot."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Don't tell your boyfriend though." I chuckle lightly to myself.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Orion isn't the jealous type. I think you'd like him." I sigh, So, wanna tell me a little about yourself? All your tests came back negative, but I'm afraid you'll still have to stay for awhile."

(( Sai thinks he has amnesia btw 
I'm not sure if he does idc ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(He doesn't. He's acting like he's never met you.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (He doesn't. He's acting like he's never met you.)



((edited))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hm... let's see... what is there to remember? I've led a pretty boring life." I add with a wink, "I'm sure yours is *much* more interesting."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Are you _really_ going to listen to a doctor complain? That isn't a road you want to go down. You have to have experienced an interesting moment somewhere, right?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Called it. Girls like her never stay single for long... I wonder how she can handle being with him after watching him die...

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I don't mind listening to your "boring" problems. I enjoy listening. And sorry, no excitement here. The most excitement I have is getting my tattoos."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( you just gotta write everything off as a dream blaze idk

tbh she was single until she met Orion ok 

She was the poster model for #foreveralone))

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes light up, "Can I see them?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I know. Making Blaze charm her until he can be released. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Sai's not gonna cave tho ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sure, I guess. I'd have to take off my shirt." I add with a wink, "Is that okay with you?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I shrug, "That's fine with me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Sai has seen her fair share of naked men for being forever alone ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I quickly yank off my short, revealing my sculpted abs underneath. My tattoo on my chest being clearly visible now.

(Hmm... Tattoo of snakes, fire, or a watch with the slogan "Time is ticking."? Idk. >~< )

I smirk and add, "Stare all you want but if you want to see more, you'll have to wait."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Lmfao. I'm laughing so hard.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I roll my eyes, "Such a shame that I didn't meet you first."
I stare at his chest, "It's really... beautiful. My brother would love this, the way everything's brought together is breathtaking."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'm laughing too bc tbh this is how some people actually act irl ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(So... what should the tattoo be? XD )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(I will lurk until I go out. Did anything happen relating to my character?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Nope. Ethan was looking for you though.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( how about snakes coiled around a watch with the words? the clock could be slightly cracked with shards falling ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nope. Ethan was looking for you though.)



(OMFG, obv I went to sleep when Jeathan could if happened >.<)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Thanks. I'll keep my shirt off just for you." That's when I notice the watch on my wrist... I run my fingers along the gold watch, as if it'll disappear any second... I wonder if it still works...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( how about snakes coiled around a watch with the words? the clock could be slightly cracked with shards falling ))



(Perfect! ^_^ )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Should it be anyone near him remains unfrozen or only those in contact with him?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Such a charmer." I stare at the watch, "Something special?"

((Sai is actually inwardly pouting rn bc he is so much taller and tbh she is like a munchkin compared to him.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(When he does his time freeze thing.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yes. A family heirloom, in fact."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( idk, you decide ))

"I wish I had one of those. My dad was never much of the 'hey let's do family stuff' guy."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Anyone nearby then.)

"Oh, I see..." I ignore her and start fiddling with my watch. After a second, it's as if time itself has frozen. "Holy s***..." I mutter without realizing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Are people conscious of being frozen? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Maybe I can make a run for it... I start to slowly climb out of the bed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Are people conscious of being frozen? ))



(Nope. Btw, Sai is unfrozen because of how close she is to Blaze atm.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Those far away who are frozen just resume and feel very confused after.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I watch as Blaze slowly exits the bed. I frown, and quickly notice that the nurses are frozen. _So, he's magical._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I'll give you a chance to stop him from escaping if you want. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Where exactly do you think you're going with those injuries, Mr. Tough Guy? If you wanted to leave so badly, you could've told me."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I turn around, shock on my face to see her still moving. "Well, I did try telling you. You kept telling me no. So... I had to resort to other means."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, "C'mon." I grab his hand and hand him his shirt. "We're going shopping, and then you're going to explain this frozen stuff to me."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I pull on my shirt. "As long as I can get out of here." I mutter to myself, "Stupid pollination..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I tilt my head, "You know about the Pollination?" 

I grab his hand, "C'mon. If anyone asks, you're my boyfriend and I'm escorting you home."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sounds like a plan." I follow her as she leads me out of the room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Time is still frozen.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I run down the hall, "We better get out before time goes back to normal. Damn though, this height difference is really ****ing awkward to deal with."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(I read back a little, somthing about Jean's family being involved in our super powers and coma state? I will write one post before I go, but I want to know, how exactly did we all end up in the coma? Crash, accident, ect.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I think a train/Bart/metro crash ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hah, sorry about that." Hm... She doesn't seem to question this time freeze thing too much. Maybe she knows... No. How could she? I could get used to playing dumb...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Wait until time resumes. XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'll have it resume once we're out of hospital.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I let out a sigh of relief as we enter the parking lot, "Thank god. Now to get to the car."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Once we get into the parking lot, my watch starts to shake a bit. Then time resumes. "Thank god that happened after we left..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I unlock the car, "I'm driving."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Fine by me." I walk to the passenger side, open the door, and sit down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(And door is closed too.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I think a train/Bart/metro crash ))



(Thanks) (also with the time thing, imagine this was before or after the stop XD)

I open the door to my mansion and sigh. "I'm-"
*slap* (this is the dad) I slap my son hard across the face, grab him by the shoulders and lift the short boy up to me. "What the hell is wrong with you!"
"..."
"Do you know how much money it cost me to get you all into that hospital! How much effort it took to get you _all_ together! Then you just run out! Pfft. Idiot!"
(I was thinking the dad could of been behind the crash, the reason we all got powers for some super evil scheme >: D is that okay?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Yes, so does that mean Blaze works for your dad? ;D )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Yes, so does that mean Blaze works for your dad? ;D )



(Who was Blaze? Only skimmed through. XD But yeah, sure.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Who was Blaze? Only skimmed through. XD But yeah, sure.)



(Blaze is the demon turned human who was working against the group. He's getting paid for his role.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I start driving, "There's a great formal wear place a few blocks from here. Then we can talk over food."

((bc I just realized that we prolly only ordered like 2 rolls from the sushi place ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Oh, okay, that makes sense. Cool, yeah okay.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I ask bluntly, "Why are you being so nice to a total stranger? I could be a serial killer for all you know."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(G2g, cya later)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I start driving, "There's a great formal wear place a few blocks from here. Then we can talk over food."
> 
> ((bc I just realized that we prolly only ordered like 2 rolls from the sushi place ))



(It's probably around midnight/late night in the RP.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (G2g, cya later)



(Cya!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I shrug, "I like you. Besides, it's not like you lose anything in this. If you kill me, it just means that I'm a pretty ****ty judge of character."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Alright, but they're still eating food together bc I'm hungry rn ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Can't argue with that. Don't worry. I'm unarmed and have yet to kill a soul." I lie through my teeth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Is Sai good at telling when people lie?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( yes. very.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"It's not good to lie to people. Just be honest, what d'you have to lose by being truthful?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, the only one I've killed directly was Orion but he doesn't count... And all those deaths in the pollination don't count either... but why did I feel remorse when I lied about it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh, "If only you knew... I mean, I guess it's just a bad habit."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I frown, "I've met my fair share of liars, trust me, I'll love you through all of it. We're here."

(( @ the clothes shop ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'm good. Why are we at the clothes shop anyways?" I ask, stepping out of the car.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Because I'm taking you somewhere with a dress code. And your clothes are bloody." I take a good look at him, "You have a nice build, so we should finish fairly quickly. Does it hurt anywhere?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

She's too kind for her own good... luckily for her, I'm out of a job... that is, if the boss doesn't want another pollination... Oh, god... I don't think I could handle that... I can't wait until I get paid for the last one so I can move on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Deciding not to attempt lying again, I say truthfully, "Everywhere. Hurts." After all, I did "die" technically...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I nod and sigh, "Let's get into a dressing room, and I'll see what I can do."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Is that allowed?" I ask in a lower tone, "Need a time freeze?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"You'd be surprised at how often people screw in the dressing rooms there. I don't think they'll care too much if we act like a couple." I grab his hand and lace my fingers with his, "C' mon."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I say smugly, "Well, if you were thinking of getting some, I'd hate to disappoint but I don't like being the 'other man'." I follow her into the dressing room.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I roll my eyes. As we enter the dressing room, I lock the door and sigh, "I just stole a patient from the hospital."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Blaze is too much fun to write. *is dying with laughter*)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Not just any patient. You got me." I smile widely.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yes. I got a magical patient. Like that'll help me when my boss calls. I, uh, might need you to pretend to be my boyfriend. The group is gonna freak." I stare at Blaze, "What're you waiting for? Strip."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hey! I never called myself magical. My watch is. Anyways, how much do you need me to strip?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I yank my shirt off first before waiting for her answer.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"You're still magical to me. I'll need you to strip down to your underwear."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Thanks. You're not so bad yourself." I yank down my pants and soon, I'm standing in nothing but my underwear. "This better?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yup." I wince as I notice his cuts and bruises, "You're more battered than I thought."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(He has weird black markings on his legs/body as an after-effect of the experiment.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (He has weird black markings on his legs/body as an after-effect of the experiment.)



(( Tattoos or burnt flesh? .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I ask, "What are you going to do? Wave your hand over me and I magically heal?" At this notion, I burst into uncontrollable laughter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Tattoos or burnt flesh? .-. ))



(Probably burnt flesh. Since he went from being a 20+ foot monster to human so a lot of pain involved.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Basically. Now stop moving or I'll ask the assistant for lemon juice."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Fiine." I stand still for her. Weird how she wasn't creeped out by my comment... Hm... she really is gullible...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I hold my hands over his body, and I feel the negative energy rush into me. Not just physical, I note, but also a hint of emotional.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Making small talk, I ask, "So... what's this group you mentioned? Part of a sports team or something?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"You could call them my inner circle. They're people I would trust with my life."

I watch as his cuts begin to close, _Damn, he has a lot of negative energy._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh, is that so? How did you meet if you don't mind telling me?"

I watch as my cuts slowly begin to fade away... Nice girl... Except with the sheer amount of my pain, she may pass out...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"In the hospital. Kind of like how I met you."

I grab onto Blaze to steady myself after I finish healing. _My head ****ing hurts _


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

My face creases in concern. "Are you alright?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Poor girl... my pain must be too much for her little body to handle...

(Sai should have this bottle she can upload/download negative energy into.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ah, yeah. Just let me sit down for a bit..." I sit down on the floor and hold my head. _Is it possible to absorb too much negative energy from one person? He has too much emotional turmoil._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"No worries. Take your time."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I pat the ground next to me, "Sit down for a bit. Then we'll go shopping."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I sit down next to her then ask the question I've been wondering, "Where did you learn how to heal like that? You're _amazing_."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I look at him and smile weakly, "Where did you learn how to stop time?" I lean on him, "You're a good guy."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, I didn't learn it. I just fiddled with my watch and it happened. I was just as surprised as you were, maybe even more."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile back at her. "Thanks."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He's still in his underwear iirc)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Good to know." I stand up and hand Blaze his clothes, "At any rate, we should start shopping." 

I exit the dressing room to find a potted plant. I touch a leaf and release some negative energy into it. _Sorry. No hard feelings?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I put my clothes back on quickly then follow Sai out into the store.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Let's pretend they finish clothes shopping bc I literally know nothing about suits or dresses ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I just have to get through this shopping trip, dinner, then I'm free...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Let's pretend they finish clothes shopping bc I literally know nothing about suits or dresses ))



(I agree.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

((I wasn't thinking straight ok))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

It doesn't take long to pick a good suit. Standing at the register, I say, "I'll pay. You've done so much for me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I smirk at him, "Nope. I'm paying." I hand my card to the cashier.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Ninja. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Before Sai can protest, I hand the cashier my card. We both walk out the store, feeling triumphant.



(( lil' late with that  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Damnit... I'm too late... "You have to let me pay for dinner then."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Wouldn't have it any other way." I hold out my hand, "Shall we go?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"After you."

(Want to timeskip to arriving at restaurant?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( tbh I want a time skip to after the restaurant))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Don't they talk at the restaurant though? #confused )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

((alright))

"We're here." I park in front of an Italian restaurant.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Great." I quickly get out of the car and open the door for Sai.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unsurprisingly, the suit fits me quite well. I hope her boyfriend doesn't get the wrong ideas... I chuckle to myself.

(imagine Orion calling during the dinner)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Such a gentleman." I link arms with him, "Dinner at midnight while overlooking the city, how adorable."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( why would he call tho? .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"It truly is." I walk with her inside and we are immediately seated.

(To check up on her? Idk. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( idk you can make him call if you want ))

(( pretend we ordered already bc I don't ever eat italian ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"So, you're not fazed by me forcing you to strip and then almost collapsing?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

After we ordered our food, I sit back and wait for the questions to begin.

(Nah. He won't call. I was teasing.

Sure. I don't eat much Italian either.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, it was strange, but I'm used to strange."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow, "That sounds like a bad pickup line."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Shrugging, I ask, "Did you want me to try? I thought we came as 'friends'."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Unless you count seeing me naked as a benefit." I chuckle lightly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I wouldn't call it a bad sight, but I'm taken."

I curse as my phone rings, "Hello?"

 "Why're you up this late? It's midnight."

"Why're you calling me this late? You have a seminar tomorrow."

 "I was bored. My stream just finished up anyway, we got past 1000 viewers this time."

"That's great, but you need to go to sleep."

 "Fine. Night." 

"Night."

I hang up the phone. "You were saying...?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hm? Oh? It's okay. It wasn't that important." I smile sheepishly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I frown, "It's not good to write yourself off as unimportant. What did you want to say?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"It's fine." I look down when suddenly, our food comes. Phew... saved by the food. We both sit in silence, eating our food for a while.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I've never gone on a date before so idk what to do ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Fortunately, she has yet to ask any tough questions... Maybe if I'm lucky, I won't have to return to the hospital... I think I might have my apartment key on me as well.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> *Fortunately, she has yet to ask any tough questions... *Maybe if I'm lucky, I won't have to return to the hospital... I think I might have my apartment key on me as well.



(( is that a cue?  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I've never gone on a date before so idk what to do ))



(Idk either. 

Watch us somehow be the same age irl...

I'm just using my book/TV/movie experience.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( is that a cue?  ))



(Yes. ;D Maybe bring up his mention of pollination? XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"So....you mentioned the Pollination awhile back?"

(( I'm probably younger than you tho ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Try me.)

I ask, faking confusion, "Pollination? Like bees?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"It's not good to avoid answering. Just be direct, it's not like I'm going to hurt you. Like I said before, I like you."

(( 16 ↑↓? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I'm 16 exact. lmfao)

"Well... I may have been in it..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, "What....what did you do?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'm ~psychic~ ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I was in one of the bunkers but I just stayed while a few buddies of mine ran off. Then a bomb hit us and I find myself in the hospital." I lie as flawlessly as I can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Or you played the age game in basement.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Don't lie to me. I told you, I won't hate you no matter what."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ugh... fine." I blurt out, growing madder with each word, "I was the demon who killed your boyfriend."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sai should run out of the restaurant. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I smile, "Well, it's good that Orion's alive now, isn't he?" I stand up and walk over to Blaze. "Give me a hug."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "Ugh... fine." I blurt out, growing madder with each word, "I was the demon who killed your boyfriend."
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (Sai should run out of the restaurant. lmfao)



(( Sai's just happy that Orion's alive tbh))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Seriously?! That's your reaction? This is ridiculous..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I told you sai is mother hen she has a hard time hating when she goes into that mode ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(So... If Orion was dead, how would Sai react?  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I pout, "Give me a hug. I like you. Seriously, I do. Nothing's going to change that."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I mutter, "I should've killed you all sooner... except _he_ was paying me to let you win... _he_ wanted you to succeed... I better get my money's worth."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (So... If Orion was dead, how would Sai react?  )



(( She would ****ing plunge his face into the ground and shoot blasts at it repeatedly

She would probably be feeling a bit hesitant around him after that, but she wouldn't loathe him if he feels remorse. besides, orion came back from the dead. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Reluctantly, I give her a hug.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"You're really muscular. And since when were you so ****ing tall?!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hello? I was a 20+ foot monster... I was taller than this."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"So... mind letting me leave? I have things to do."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Curious about the "he" he mentioned?  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Blaze will be Sage's neighbor by pure coincidence.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah, but you weren't human then. I'm a munchkin compared to you, _and_ I have no muscle whatsoever." I reach up and poke his cheek, "I like human you more."

I sigh, "Fine. But I'm driving you home."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, I was human before the mess. It only makes sense I changed back after."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( when did he mention a he I feel like I'm missing something ))

(( wait I found it ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Fiine." I give her verbal directions to my place.

(Aka Sage's neighbor)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( wait are we in the car now?))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I follow her back into the car, hoping the silence lasts. Unfortunately for me, I wasn't lucky.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It's late... I should sleep... but I'm not tired... Btw, now that you know my age. Are you younger or older?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( wait are we in the car now?))



(Nah. I gave you directions before going in the car. lol)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

((↓
We're in the same Timezone so #same))

((we're win the car now ok 
Assume we paid or something idk))
"So....who's _he_?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hm? Oh? Um... Just the person who hired me for the experiment."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"A name would be helpful. Description. Is he related to anyone else in the project?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sorry. That's classified." I see my apartment growing in the distance. Once she stops the car, I'm out... "We can meet up for coffee tomorrow if you want. Alone please."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I park in front of the apartment, "That would be making it a little too easy for you to run away, wouldn't it?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"What do you mean?" I ask while opening the car door, ready to run out.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I grin, "I'm spending the night at your place."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh and lock the car, "I expected as much. Which one's yours?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I point out my apartment to her. I pull out my key, open the door, and allow her to step inside.

(Door to the right of Sage's appt. so they have similiar layouts.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I point out my guest bedroom before going into my room and collapsing onto the bed, dead asleep to the world.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Your place looks very... not lived in."

I sigh as he collapses onto the bed, "At least sleep under the blankets."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(You can snoop around his place for a bit.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He also has an office area in his room with loads of paper/info on experiment.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( thank u bb ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Files on everyone. Weaknesses. His own role. The "script" he should follow. Creepy info.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I close the door behind me as I finish tucking him in, "Goodnight." I begin to explore his apartment, _An Office?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( thank u bb ))



(np)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I begin reading the papers, being careful to not disturb anything. My eyes widen in shock.

_Jean's father was in on this._

I take out my phone and begin snapping pictures of the text as I read.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Maybe a few papers of the deal saying how much money Blaze will get? Think: massive amounts.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Anyways. I'm out. Nighty night. Won't be on until noon at least.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

_So everything was just a ****ing project. We were guinea pigs. That's why we were so different. Jean's the only one that *mattered*. The rest of us were decoys to make it harder for opposing forces to figure things out. They know we exist. They know where we live. They know everything about us._

I find a printed e-mail. _That's...... a lot of money._ I quickly finish pouring over and snapping pictures of everything. Making sure that everything is in their proper place, I return to the guest room and fall asleep.

(( Sai strips down to undergarments bc sleeping in dresses is hard.))

(night)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> _So everything was just a ****ing project. We were guinea pigs. That's why we were so different. Jean's the only one that *mattered*. The rest of us were decoys to make it harder for opposing forces to figure things out. They know we exist. They know where we live. They know everything about us._
> 
> I find a printed e-mail. _That's...... a lot of money._ I quickly finish pouring over and snapping pictures of everything. Making sure that everything is in their proper place, I return to the guest room and fall asleep.
> 
> ...



(Drama intensifies )
(I'm back, sorry, I had to spend the day with my mother volanteering to look after old people and people with special needs. They kept hugging me and kissing my head. I'm so tired >.<) 
(I briefly read through. I think I know what's going on.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

(Where is everyone)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( I have no idea. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( OKAY I READ EVERYTHING
holy **** Myst you are good at plots
Maybe should they have not been supposed to have their powers, and they woke up early enough that they weren't removed? I don't know )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

(beary
where is everyone)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( At school maybe )
Why did you call me Beary omg Jason


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I have no idea. )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Haha, thanks.  )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

(What happened when I was gone?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Read. A ton happened. Btw, when everyone wants to resume, we can time skip to morning.)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

(OK, I think I've got the idea)
I ran for about a mile away from _that_ apartment and set up camp. _If only I had my laptop, I could find out about these guys._.
Their stories seemed believable, but I couldn't help feeling they were hiding something... Something they didn't want anyone to find out about... Something they were willing to kill to keep secret.
After pondering for what felt like forever, I finally let myself fall into a deep sleep.
(Basically, just got to have dinner)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(How can I get Jean into this? XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

After dinner, I find Carmen looking lost on a pier.
"Hey." I sit next to him. "Catch anything?"
"Ha, ha. C'mon, we need to go home."
"Home.." I sigh.

Our home is basically a hut in the hills, nothing important. Maybe with our newfound powers, we can actually make a living.
I was amazed before when I was accepted into college. Not like I can go now...


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (How can I get Jean into this? XD)



(Resume from the scene where Jean's dad hit him or timeskip?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Timeskip is fine with me. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I wake up in my huge comfy bed. _Yawn._ I am in my family mansion and sit up in my bed. I rub my face, still sore from when my father had slapped me the previous day. _Why doesn't he just tell me what the hell is going on?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Resume from the scene where Jean's dad hit him or timeskip?)



(I'll just time skip to the next day)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Did anyone go back with Sage to her apartment after the restaurant?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Idk)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( TIME TO ship TIMESKIP! )

I wake up groggily and sit up slowly. _Just a couple more minutes... Wait, where am I?_ Then I realize that I'm not in the apocalypse anymore. I flop back down and go back to sleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I slide out my bed, quickly get changed and walk down one of the several upstairs halls. I bump into my father as he storms towards his study (full of information and super secret stuff sssshhhhh). 
"Move, brat." He pushes passed me.
As my dad pushes me out the way I sigh and walk out the home and onto the street.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I wake up in our hut, and kick Carmen. 
"Wake up, lump. Time to catch some breakfast."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

I opened my eyes as sunbeams were greeting the day. 
'Morning already?' I groaned. I slowly stood up to unfamiliar surroundings. I realised yesterday wasn't a dream.
'Perfect' I sighed 'Just... Perfect'
Groggy, hungry and thirsty, I turned around and headed back to the city, making sure to avoid the apartment.
_First things first_ I thought, heading towards the city centre _Make an unexpected withdrawal from the bank._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I walk along the street, not sure what to do. _I had stuff to do when we had the apocalypse. Why does it feel strange to go about an ordinary life?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I wake up to find myself tucked in. Ugh... what a sickly sweet nice girl... I walk over to the guest room. She's still asleep. I hope she won't mind if I head out. I leave my apartment and close the door behind me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(@CLS, do you mind if Blaze calls/visits Jean's dad about his payment?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Is the one in red the new person?)
I walk towards an apartment, deep in thought.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Sort of. He was the demon that was hired to help with the experiment. He's barely leaving apartment.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Sort of. He was the demon that was hired to help with the experiment. He's barely leaving apartment.)



(I was just making sure. Thanks. ^.^)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(No problem.)

(@CLS, do you mind if Blaze calls/visits Jean's dad about his payment?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Brb)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (No problem.)
> 
> (@CLS, do you mind if Blaze calls/visits Jean's dad about his payment?)



(Yes, but brb, dinner)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(kk)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Poster #666 goes to...

MYST.)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

I quickly check around, from what I can see, there is no signs of life. With a little bit of coding a message pops up.
Current balance ?10,000
I once again scanned around, before withdrawing ?2,000.
I squished the money in my back pocket before proceeding towards the nearest restaurant.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(@Fuzzling: Tokay just had this wonderful idea and shared it with me.

_Orion decides to stop by Sage's place the next morning, but accidentally walks into the wrong apartment. He finds Sai in her underwear on Blaze's couch. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!_ )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@Fuzzling: Tokay just had this wonderful idea and shared it with me.
> 
> _Orion decides to stop by Sage's place the next morning, but accidentally walks into the wrong apartment. He finds Sai in her underwear on Blaze's couch. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!_ )


(;0; FRIKIN PERFECT)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( nononononon. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(@Wholockian: Unlike Sage's apartment, Blaze's apartment has a wealth of information.)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@Fuzzling: Tokay just had this wonderful idea and shared it with me.
> 
> _Orion decides to stop by Sage's place the next morning, but accidentally walks into the wrong apartment. He finds Sai in her underwear on Blaze's couch. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!_ )




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@Wholockian: Unlike Sage's apartment, Blaze's apartment has a wealth of information.)


(Not going to creep in or anything... Don't mind me :3


I just need to think of a reason to have looked there though, haven't met blaze yet)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Back. Mmmmmm pizza.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Also, yes, let the games begin...)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Welcome back!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> (Not going to creep in or anything... Don't mind me :3
> 
> 
> I just need to think of a reason to have looked there though, haven't met blaze yet)



(Not anytime soon. Maybe later.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I continue walking. (Such an intense post)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I continue walking. (Such an intense post)



(I thought you were going to bump into Blaze leaving his apt.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I thought you were going to bump into Blaze leaving his apt.)



(I was waiting for you to bump into me, but okay XD)

I bump into a taller man and fall onto my butt. "Ouch..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, great... just who I wanted to see... I ask, faking concern, "Are you okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Huh, uh, yeah." I get up. "But my butt is sore- I mean I'm fine yeah!" I tell him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, I have to be somewhere. Have a nice day." When is your father planning to pay me? Maybe I should pay him a visit myself...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uh... Yeah, I guess." I tell him. _Who the hell was that?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I walk off to the all-too familiar mansion that Jean's family owned. I knock on the door then wait a while.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Jean's dad) I sit in my office when a butler opens the door. He tells me Blaze is here. "Okay, bring our guest in."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

The next morning, I wake up in Sage's apartment. Shad approaches me. 

"You know, Hel, I was thinking last night... I see how much you like this Sage chick, so in the name of true love, I'm gonna back off." I start walking toward the bathroom, and Helix follows.

I walk after Shad. "No, it's not like that! I'm not interested in her in THAT way..." 

"Admit it, bro. You toooooootally wanna get some of that!"

"What?!" I say, blushing furiously. 

"Until you admit it, I'm going to block you inside this bathroom. Have fun, Hel!" Before he can react, I open a door and toss Helix inside, propping the door shut with a chair from the living room.

"LET ME OUT!" It takes me a second to recover, then I run to the door and try to open it. He propped it shut. "LET ME OUT! I DON'T WANT TO F*** SAGE!" I turn around and realize that I'm not in a bathroom... _Oh god..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(In celebration of page 69.... XD)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

As always, I ordered sushi. _Jack's favourite_ I thought.
'Jack, do you want some?' I smiled, turning to where he'd usually be trying to climb up the table, but to my surprise, he wasn't there.
_Is he STILL looking for help?_ I started to panic _Or is he LOST?_
I quickly fled the restaurant, on my attempt to find my precious moggy.
_This city is so big... He could be anywhere_
(I didn't forget about the cat... Totally didn't)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> As always, I ordered sushi. _Jack's favourite_ I thought.
> 'Jack, do you want some?' I smiled, turning to where he'd usually be trying to climb up the table, but to my surprise, he wasn't there.
> _Is he STILL looking for help?_ I started to panic _Or is he LOST?_
> I quickly fled the restaurant, on my attempt to find my precious moggy.
> ...


(Bump into Jean. We can look for the kitty together :3)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I follow the butler into his office. I stand by the door waiting for him to look at me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up with a start and scream when I see the unannounced guest in my room.

(Perfect moment for a memory blank-out.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hello, Blaze." I tell him, swirling in my office chair. (I imagine the dad looks like a tall and bigger version of Jean. and called trousers (jokes))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I ask bluntly, "The job is done. Where's my money?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Look, Sage, I'm REALLY sorry, Shad locked me in here and he thinks I'm trying to... uh, date you. Just go back to sleep and I'll get out on my own... or Shad could just OPEN THE DOOR!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uh... who the f*** are you and why are you in my apartment?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Straight to the point." I swivel in my chair and chuck him and envelope. "It's all in there."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Finally." I grab the envelope and check the contents. Once satisfied, I place it in my pocket. "I guess we're done here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Before you go, I want to know the details of your mission. I need to report it fully." I say leaning back.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Bump into Jean. We can look for the kitty together :3)


(Mhm)

I start walking, eventually breaking into a run
'Here, kitty kitty'
_God, I sound like an idiot_
'Jack... Where are you?'


Head down, about to admit defeat, I started to slow down. _What is the use? He's probably on the other side of the city by now._
Suddenly, I felt something hit my head. Looking up, I noticed a figure standing just in front
'HEY! WATCH WHERE YOU'RE GOING'
(I guess my character is really grouchy when she looses her cat?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> (Mhm)
> 
> I start walking, eventually breaking into a run
> 'Here, kitty kitty'
> ...


"Y-y-you..." I stutter as I place a hand on my head where she bumped into me. "L-lost a KITTEN?!" I shout. I grab her arm and drag her along. "We have to fine it. We have to find it. We have to find it."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Shocked by the persons sudden reaction, I stumbled a bit.
_I don't even know this persons name_, I thought silently _But I guess if they're willing to help..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, they won, just as you wanted. I killed Orion and brought him back. And... um, they're back in town now." Please don't insist on yet _another_ experiment... or a project where I have to stalk them here... I don't want to see them again...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Where was the kitty last!" I shout. "We need to find it. I won't let any kitten stay lost, god dammit."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"S**t, not this again... listen, you don't remember me right now. You have random memory loss due to some weird amnesiac condition... but in a while you'll remember everything again. I'll just leave you alone until then." 

I realize something's wrong and I sigh. "Fine, bro, leave her alone." I unblock the door, open it, and pull Helix out.

"Just so you know, you invited US to stay here, Sage. We'll be out in the living room. Just go back to sleep, please."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well, they won, just as you wanted. I killed Orion and brought him back. And... um, they're back in town now." Please don't insist on yet _another_ experiment... or a project where I have to stalk them here... I don't want to see them again...


(What would the motive behind this be?)
"Maybe. I'm not sure right now. But stay in touch."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Where was the kitty last!" I shout. "We need to find it. I won't let any kitten stay lost, god dammit."


'Uh... On the west side of the city border' I replied hesitantly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (What would the motive behind this be?)
> "Maybe. I'm not sure right now. But stay in touch."



(Keep tabs on his son? idk)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I keep dragging her(?), not even asking for a name. (Jean goes all psychotic if it involves kitties btw XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Keep tabs on his son? idk)


(Do you mean the stalking? Or the mission itself? Because you have to be a strange dad that puts his son and random standers by into a coma state just to keep an eye on him XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"You have my number."  I mutter a bit aggravated. "Well then, I'll be leaving. Should I walk out or is someone going to escort me again?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I keep dragging her(?), not even asking for a name. (Jean goes all psychotic if it involves kitties btw XD)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Maybe the dad is planning something bigger.  )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I keep dragging her(?), not even asking for a name. (Jean goes all psychotic if it involves kitties btw XD)


(I can see that XD)
'So... Uh... Kitty person, what's your name?' I say, trying my best not to sound rude


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(I want the dad to be the super villain and have some bigger plan of pure evil MWAHAHAH. #dadoftheyear)
"Whatever, I'm not bothered." I say, but then call him at the last second. "Oh, actually, I will give you a bonus ?3,000 if you can keep an eye on them all. Specifically my son."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I shake my head and fall back asleep onto my bed... Maybe when I wake up, this'll all have been just a strange dream...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> (I can see that XD)
> 'So... Uh... Kitty person, what's your name?' I say, trying my best not to sound rude



"Jean." I tell her. "And who are you, cat forgetter?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I want the dad to be the super villain and have some bigger plan of pure evil MWAHAHAH. #dadoftheyear)
> "Whatever, I'm not bothered." I say, but then call him at the last second. "Oh, actually, I will give you a bonus ?3,000 if you can keep an eye on them all. Specifically my son."



Knowing how much I need the money, I agree quickly then walk out of his office and leave the mansion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(How much did he get paid for the experiment then?  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I go back to work in my office. _The plan looks like it is coming together nicely..._


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Jean." I tell her. "And who are you, cat forgetter?"


"Jean?" I pause. _It couldn't be that jean... The ones with the weirdo friends, could it?_
'Uh... Sorry" I said, realising I just questioned his name. _Thats not weird_

"I'm Elizabeth"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( huehuehu )

I trot back to the hut in wolf form, and drop a dead rabbit on the floor.
Turning back, I shout to Carmen. "Your turn to cook."
"Seriously?" I pull on a shirt and come in. "Get the fire going, at least."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well Elizabeth, we have to look for the kitty right away. For all we know, the poor thing could be hungry. Now, what was the kitty's name? Oh, and also are you sure the kitty was clean of all dirt, germs, diseases and anything that could possibly lead to me dying from dust or muck?" I say in a fast serious voice.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"NOT cool, man." I say. "What if she remembers that when she wakes up again?" I shudder. 

"Whatever, Hel. It's pretty obvious that you're into her."

"Yeah, but not like THAT..." _Why the hell am I blushing so much lately...?_

"Anyway, I'm gonna head off to work. I'll leave you two _alone..._" I wink as I exit the apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Mulling the new deal over in my head, I walk back to my apartment. In my haste, I didn't realize I was standing in front of someone else's apartment. I try my key in the door and it doesn't work. F***...

(Helix/Shad can hear and they immediately open?)

(Sage's door.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Carmeeeeen. I got thorns in my FUR doing this! But fine.." 
I start up a fire in the pit quickly, and put the rabbit on a spit.
"There. Now watch it while I change out of my PJ's."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

(brb dinner)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

I let out a laugh, before sorrow takes over.
'I don't know' I replied 'We never did live in the best living conditions. His...uh... Name is Jack'


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"I will take this life threatening risk to find Jack. Just this once. Because it's a kitty." I say, acting like some sort of super hero.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

My mood once again changes. 'Ok _Mr Superhero_. What part do I play? The damsel in distress?'
I flash a smile at Jean, before allowing myself to be dragged along _again._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> My mood once again changes. 'Ok _Mr Superhero_. What part do I play? The damsel in distress?'
> I flash a smile at Jean, before allowing myself to be dragged along _again._



"No. You can be my sidekick. Cat girl." I drag her towards where she had said she saw it last. I look at the trees. "Cats are normally in trees when they are lost right? Dammit, I'm so small I can't even see up there.."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

'I don't know' _I don't spend my time watching cat videos on the internet unlike SOME people..._


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 19, 2014)

Name : Skylar
Gender : Female
Abilities : Shape-Shifts into predators (frequently wolf)
Appearance : Lanky,  long black hair with neon blue highlights, purple eyes, Wears a cropped top and shorts in human form. In wolf form, black fur blue eyes 
Personality : Shy at first, determined, hot tempered, and slightly flirty ;P
Talents: Fighting and archery
Age : 17
Weaknesses: Shape Shifts during intense emotion, non- controllable


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I hear a cat meow. "My kitty senses are tingling." I say, scanning the area. I look up at a tree. "It came from up there!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

DaisyGirl said:


> Name : Skylar
> Gender : Female
> Abilities : Shape-Shifts into predators (frequently wolf)
> Appearance : Lanky,  long black hair with neon blue highlights, purple eyes, Wears a cropped top and shorts in human form. In wolf form, black fur blue eyes
> ...



( Sorry, we're not accepting any new Rpers. We're far enough in that I won't. ;c )


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 19, 2014)

whoops didnt see ur comment

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok bye-bye


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

DaisyGirl said:


> *Runs in Breathlessly, Very Confused, Doesn't remember anything*



( Uhh, #1: I didn't accept you.
#2: That's not how you RP. 

Edit: Thanks.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Guys, we need a reason the #daddyoftheyear is doing this and what his master plan is. I have some ideas, if that's okay )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(brb. 

@CLS: I'll leave it up to you.  )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I hear a cat meow. "My kitty senses are tingling." I say, scanning the area. I look up at a tree. "It came from up there!"


'OK!' I reply quickly, before taking up the tree without a second thought. If there was even the slightest chance it was Jack...
'Jaaackk'
I hear a faint mew in reply
'Jack!!'
I shifted across to pick him up, but lost my balance and fell out of the tree. _Falling, Falling, Falling_

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Guys, we need a reason the #daddyoftheyear is doing this and what his master plan is. I have some ideas, if that's okay )


(Murder everyone who is close to you ^w-, trying to make you ruthless... Idk 
I'd just go with your ideas)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Guys, we need a reason the #daddyoftheyear is doing this and what his master plan is. I have some ideas, if that's okay )




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(I wasn't going to say... I was just letting people know...)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( I'm just joking, I thought it was ironic cuz the guy is kinda like Jean's dad .3. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I notice her fall, and try to catch her. I manage to break her fall before she hit the ground, but I fall onto my butt. "Ouch!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( I'm just joking, I thought it was ironic cuz the guy is kinda like Jean's dad .3. )



(Haha, I know XD I was just being dramatic :3)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

'Ugh, thanks' I slowly stand up and give my hand out to Jean. 'Need any help there?'

- - - Post Merge - - -

(http://www.belltreeforums.com/tags.php?tag=%23daddyoftheyear
Love how quick that popped up XD
Kinda weird though... There's a song about dad's on the TV (YBF))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I take her hand and get to my feet. "Thanks, Cat girl."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

'No problem Mr Superhero' I giggle. 'So... I guess we now go our separate ways... Huh?'


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I ignore her, going up to the cat and stroking it. "OMFG IT IS SO KAWAIIIIIII!!!!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

(Guys, Jeathan had better happen before Jelizabeth does... or Elizabean. )


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Holy crap no Jeathan is happening 


Also, I'm finishing up some Jade n' Carmen chibi fanart ^3^ )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Sighing, I followed behind him, gently stroking Jack on the chin. 
'I'm happy to have you back.... You're all I have' I whisper


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Back.)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

I wake up after my extremly long nap, and go for a walk around town.

I notice a that stalker person fall out of a tree, but someone helps them up, and they appeared to be playing with a cat.

"Oh, you're that girl from yesterday, aren't you?" I ask the stalker girl petting the cat.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Remember peoples, school may be starting today for most people. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (Guys, Jeathan had better happen before Jelizabeth does... or Elizabean. )



(Oh nononononononon. I did not wait 500 pages for no Jeathan. Ethan better get his butt online so Jean can smooch him)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Back.)



(Welcome back)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Remember peoples, school may be starting today for most people. )



(Oh, I still have one week... >~<)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I sit for a while, but then answer the door cautiously when somebody knocks. "Yeah?" I say to the twenty-something guy in front of me.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I wake up after my extremly long nap, and go for a walk around town.
> 
> I notice a that stalker person fall out of a tree, but someone helps them up, and they appeared to be playing with a cat.
> 
> "Oh, you're that girl from yesterday, aren't you?" I ask the stalker girl petting the cat.


I stare at the person talking to me
'Uhhh... Yeah.' I turn away from the person and continue to stroke the cat


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I wake up after my extremly long nap, and go for a walk around town.
> 
> I notice a that stalker person fall out of a tree, but someone helps them up, and they appeared to be playing with a cat.
> 
> "Oh, you're that girl from yesterday, aren't you?" I ask the stalker girl petting the cat.


"Who are you? You're not going to steal the cat are you? Me and cat girl will not let you touch Jack!" I panic. "Oh, wait, never mind that, I'm in cat mode. I say dumb things."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh, I'm so sorry. I must have picked the wrong apartment. I live next door."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Who are you? Your not going to steal the cat are you? Me and cat girl will not let you touch Jack!" I panic. "Oh, wait, never mind that, I'm in cat mode. I say dumb things."



"Don't worry, I'm not going to hurt the cat..." _Cat Mode? Geez, people around here are getting weirder and weirder everyday..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I wake up out of bed, this time with my memories intact. That was such a weird dream... I walk over to my door and stand behind Helix greeting a possible guest.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Who are you then?" I ask.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh, no problem." I say. "Seems a lot of people confuse this apartment for their own." I add with a smile.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Who are you then?" I ask.



"Oh, I'm Kurai. I was going to ask your friend why she kicked me out of Sage's apartment yesterday."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

'I'm Elizabeth, that's Jean' I point over to the boy who seems to be totally obsessed over the cat... _still_
'Also... I didn't kick you out... I merely slammed the door in your face'


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Damnit brb again... btw, Sage is in her pajamas.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Wait... You know Sage?" I ask them.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> 'I'm Elizabeth, that's Jean' I point over to the boy who seems to be totally obsessed over the cat... _still_
> 'Also... I didn't kick you out... I merely slammed the door in your face'



"But, why? You were acting really secretive yesterday. Almost like you were hiding something." I explain, trying to figure out what's up with Elizabeth.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Is blaze standing outside? .-.))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Wait... You know Sage?" I ask them.



"Yeah, I'm met her yesterday. She seems nice."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

I nod
'So it _is_ you' I blurt out
'So... Um... What's the deal with Sage?' I ask, remembering the incident yesterday.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Dangit, I NEED MY CHARACTER TO TALK TO SOMEONE )

After we finish up our meal, I tug Carmen out the door and into the city to hang around.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> I nod
> 'So it _is_ you' I blurt out
> 'So... Um... What's the deal with Sage?' I ask, remembering the incident yesterday.



"What do you mean? Did something happen to her? Also, what do you mean 'it is me'? Where they talking about me? WERE THEY CALLING ME SMALL?!?!?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> I nod
> 'So it _is_ you' I blurt out
> 'So... Um... What's the deal with Sage?' I ask, remembering the incident yesterday.



_It is you? Was she talking about me or is she talking about her friend?_


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Dangit, I NEED MY CHARACTER TO TALK TO SOMEONE )
> 
> After we finish up our meal, I tug Carmen out the door and into the city to hang around.




( Talk to Orion, he's in his house and leaves a "Don't Disturb the Sleeping Orion" sign on his door. .3. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I feel a hand on my shoulder and start suddenly. "Ohmy- jeez, Sage don't scare me like that..." 

Then I blush as I remember what I said earlier to wake her up. _GODDAMMIT HELIX, STOP WITH THE BLUSHING!_

"Uhhm..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I hear Jean yelling something at the top of his lungs about small, and see him, Nosey, and another girl.

I remember a song I made, and sing it again as I walk towards them.

"_ How to tell when you are short
At the movies you need support
you can't ride any coasters at all
Your friends all tell you you are small
You can't reach anything on your shelf
Still need a stool to get a plate yourself
And when you suck at certain sports,
You can guarantee, that you, are short._ "


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Is blaze standing outside? .-.))



(idk, I'm not sure if he left after confusing his apartment or if he's sticking around to see Sage... XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I wake up as sunlight streams through the windows. _5 more minutes...._
As I get out of bed, I quickly notice that I'm in my undergarments. _Well, sleeping in a dress is difficult_ I exit the guest room and enter Blaze's room. _Let's see...._ 
I begin rummaging through his closet, and quickly find something to wear. _ It's a little plain, but it'll do._

(( Sai's basically just wearing a really freaking large t-shirt now))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "What do you mean? Did something happen to her? Also, what do you mean 'it is me'? Where they talking about me? WERE THEY CALLING ME SMALL?!?!?"


'Nothing... Uh... Just nothing!' I say with a reassuring smile.
'Just a little tired and confused... Today has been a long day'

I give one last smile, then run off (with Jack) into the nearby woods
_You're an idiot... Keep your thoughts to yourself_


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> 'Nothing... Uh... Just nothing!' I say with a reassuring smile.
> 'Just a little tired and confused... Today has been a long day'
> 
> I give one last smile, then run off (with Jack) into the nearby woods
> _You're an idiot... Keep your thoughts to yourself_



"Dd she just... run away into the woods?" I ask, finding it weird how Elizabeth just ran away.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"What was Nosey up to with you guys?" I ask as I approach them.

"Nosey? I dunno, she looked kinda cute.."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "What was Nosey up to with you guys?" I ask as I approach them.
> 
> "Nosey? I dunno, she looked kinda cute.."



"Well, I think this guy was helping her find her cat, then she began to act weird, and then she just ran away." I explained.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I hear Jean yelling something at the top of his lungs about small, and see him, Nosey, and another girl.
> 
> I remember a song I made, and sing it again as I walk towards them.
> 
> ...



"YOU!" I shout as she sings. "STOP SINGING THAT! I'M NOT _THAT_ SMALL! Not really..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch as the girl runs away with her cat. "What was that all about?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I decide to open the door to the apartment for some fresh air. As I peer my head outside, I notice someone, "Helix?"

(( Remember that Sai is just wearing a large t-shirt rn ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I start giggling at Jean, then whap him on the back. "Called Ethan yet?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "What was Nosey up to with you guys?" I ask as I approach them.
> 
> "Nosey? I dunno, she looked kinda cute.."



(#Carzabeth confirmed)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I start giggling at Jean, then whap him on the back. "Called Ethan yet?"



"No... I haven't seen him since... You know, that dream thing." I say. "UGH, WHERE IS HE?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> (#Carzabeth confirmed)


(Oh god XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I wrinkle my nose. "What's her name?"

"Nosey?"

"Mhm."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (#Carzabeth confirmed)



(( someone's gotta add to the tags now ))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

After running for a bit, I looked back.
'We are out of viewing distance now at least' I said thankfully. 'Maybe we should sleep for now'
I arranged some leaves and slept there, with Jack curled up near me
(be back in 30 mins)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I wrinkle my nose. "What's her name?"
> 
> "Nosey?"
> 
> "Mhm."



"Her name was... Elizabeth... I think." I reply.

"Oh yeah, I forgot to ask you guys, where's you get those wolf ears from?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"I haven't really spoken to you since the coma thing. What's been happening with you two?" I ask Jade and Carmen.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I notice Sai, and try to hide my embarrassment at Sage's sudden appearance. "Oh hey, Sai-" I stop. 

"...Why is nobody dressed except me...?" I laugh nervously at this awkward situation.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Back. Blaze was standing in front of the door awkwardly.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Cosplay." Carmen and I say at the same time.
"Elizabeth..mm..pretty name." I murmur.
"Carmen, there are plenty of women to go after, and you choose a snoop? Typical."

I face Jean. "We hunt in our hut in the hills, try not to die, the normal."
"Haven't seen Ans in a while.."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"You live here? ~I screwed up but Sai's asking Helix if he's seen Blaze~

(( idk where Blaze is so))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Cosplay." Carmen and I say at the same time.
> "Elizabeth..mm..pretty name." I murmur.
> "Carmen, there are plenty of women to go after, and you choose a snoop? Typical."



"Ooooooohhhhh, so I see your brother has fallen head over heels for a girl he just met. Cute." I say.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I stand awkwardly a bit away. I decide to clear my throat and say, "Morning, princess."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Cosplay." Carmen and I say at the same time.
> "Elizabeth..mm..pretty name." I murmur.
> "Carmen, there are plenty of women to go after, and you choose a snoop? Typical."
> 
> I face Jean. "We hunt in our hut in the hills, try not to die, the normal."



"But, there's no cosplay stores in town. Did you make them yourself? They seem so realistic!" I exclaim while poking at the guy's wold ears.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hunting in the forest is actually pretty cool. Like a video game.." I grin.
"Hey, no touchy. These are actual wolf ears from a real wolf."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I rest my head on Helix's shoulder and watch the new person with interest.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I turn to the voice, "Hi Blaze. Hope you don't mind, but I helped myself to a shirt in your closet. Whatcha doin' outside?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

IGNORE


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

_At least my power doesn't stand out. When it's not in use anyway._ I think, when I realise the new person is asking questions.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I rest my head on Helix's shoulder and watch the new person with interest.




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( gg. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I had some things to take care of in the city. And yeah, that's alright. I'm sure the dress wasn't all too comfortable even though you looked absolutely stunning in it last night."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

My phone goes off and I look at it. "F*** off dad." I mutter to myself, face still a little red from where he slapped me.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I had some things to take care of in the city. And yeah, that's alright. I'm sure the dress wasn't all too comfortable even though you looked absolutely stunning in it last night."



( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 NOOO ORIAI )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I roll my eyes, "You flatter me." I turn back to Helix, "So, you've met Blaze? Oh, Hi Sage. Sorry, I didn't see you there."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Hunting in the forest is actually pretty cool. Like a video game.." I grin.
> "Hey, no touchy. These are actual wolf ears from a real wolf."



"W-what!? Ew, that's so gross!" I exclaim in disgust. "What kind of person wears _actual_ wolf ears!?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "W-what!? Ew, that's so gross!" I exclaim in disgust. "What kind of person wears _actual_ wolf ears!?"



I clap and look at the siblings. _GG._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hehe, uhm..." I try to concentrate on something and invite them into the apartment or something, but with Sage on my shoulder I seem to have lost the ability to form complete sentences... _Helix, if you blush right now I will- OH MY GOD YOU DID IT AGAIN_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"It's alright, Sai. I'm still a bit sleepy."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Us. We hunt in the hills." I snort. "We don't _over_ hunt. We like our food, thanks."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I clap my hands together, "Is Saelix real now? To be fully honest, I thought Sagrach would have a better chance in the running."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I start to play with my fingers.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Us. We hunt in the hills." I snort. "We don't _over_ hunt. We like our food, thanks."



"B-but why would you wear their ears!? I can understand if you wear their fur, but wearing their ears is just wrong."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I laugh and say, "Funny you say that. We just met. I was heading back to my apartment when I went to the wrong door. Coincidence that you three know each other." Perfect. With Sai here, I can easily join their circle of friends... looks like I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I clap my hands together, "Is Saelix real now? To be fully honest, I thought Sagrach would have a better chance in the running."



(Guys

How the hell do you pronounce "Saelix" XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ear is fur." I say stubbornly. "It's the same as putting heads on walls. And anyways, THESE wolf ears were from a particularly nasty group who attacked us yesterday."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (Guys
> 
> How the hell do you pronounce "Saelix" XD)



(( Say — Licks

I think the real question is how you pronounce Sagrach))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I throw myself off Helix's shoulder so fast that I fall to the ground. I sit for a while speechless.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (Guys
> 
> How the hell do you pronounce "Saelix" XD)


(I say it like: "Say"+"Licks")


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (Guys
> 
> How the hell do you pronounce "Saelix" XD)




( I pronounce it like "Saylicks" )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"It really is..." I say softly. "Are any of you keen on brewing coffee?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Am I interrupting something private? I can leave if you guys want."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( #5postsatthesametime )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uhhhhhhh." I find my words... "I think Sage still kinda hates me, Sai. She's sleepy." I offer my hand to help Sage up.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Ear is fur." I say stubbornly. "It's the same as putting heads on walls. And anyways, THESE wolf ears were from a particularly nasty group who attacked us yesterday."



"That's still weird... whatever. At least you didn't get killed by those wolves.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I can make a mean cup of joe if you'd like to come back to my place. It's just next door. I'd love to meet the friends of the wonderful woman who nursed me back to health."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( #5postsatthesametime )



(#insync)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

(Okay, it seems like Say-licks is the canon pronunciation. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I take Helix's hand and stand up but this time, I stand a bit farther away from him. I reply to the stranger, "F*** off."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I open the door to Blaze's apartment and gesture everyone to come inside. "Blaze, your flattery just went from smooth to cheesy."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Mhmm." I say, not paying very much attention. Seeing Carmen staring blankly into the woods where Snoop dissapeared, I whack his forhead. "Snap out of it, Wolf boy."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Sage is pretty frustrated at all these new people and she hates introducing herself every time.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hey, what's your-" I go to ask the new person a question, when suddenly I unconsciously spit a little fire in her face. _Oooooops._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I glare at Sage. Don't ruin this for me. I lead the others back into my apartment.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, "Sage, just come inside. Blaze is a nice guy. Rough on the outside, but cuddly on the inside."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I shoot Sage a look. _Should we go with this guy? He seems kinda sketchy..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Practicing your fire breathing a bit too much, Jean?" I laugh.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I send a thought to Helix: "I don't trust him."

I say aloud, "Fiine, but I'm standing by the door just in case."

I follow Blaze into his apartment. The layout is very similar to mine.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Hey, what's your-" I go to ask the new person a question, when suddenly I unconsciously spit a little fire in her face. _Oooooops._



I turned around when the boy began to talk to me, and then my face began to burn. Alot.

"Ack, my face!" I touch the spot on my face that burns, but when I touch it, it caused my hand to burn too. I then realized what was on my face.

"F-fire!?" I exclaim in pain and fear as my cheek continues to burn.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Practicing your fire breathing a bit too much, Jean?" I laugh.


I go to reply, when it happens again. I cover my mouth unable to speak, fire dripping between my fingers. _Oh god. I can't control it._ I look at Jade. _Help._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Don't worry. I wouldn't harm a fly." I silently close the door behind my guests and point towards the couch. "Sit there. I'll make the coffee."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uh, Jean needs to go to the bathroom."
I push him towards a portapotty and mouth, _Go._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I follow Sage into the apartment reluctantly. It seems like Sage's apartment, except a little less... clean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I run off, but when I do, a trail of fire is left behind me as I run. _What the hell?! Why is this happening?_ I lock myself inside the toilet and sigh. I look around. "OMG, EW, A PEASANTS BATHROOM, IT'S ALL FILTHY-" *spews fire*


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I walk into the kitchen and start up a new pot of coffee. Hm... how can I convince _her_ to trust me?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I walk up to Sage and Helix, "You two okay?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I go over to the couch the guy motioned to and I sit down on the corner, ready to jump up and leave at a moment's notice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I-i-i'm fine... just getting bad vibes from this guy..."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

_How did my face catch on fire!? Nevermind, I need to put this out, before it begins to hurt even more!_

I drop to the floor and begin to roll on the ground, trying my best to put the fire on my face out. 

It somewhat worked. 

The fire on my face burned out, but it somehow trailed into the forest (guess I must've rolled nest to stump) starting a forest fire.

(Kurai isn't very smart, so she wasn't paying attention where she was rolling.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(A forest fire?  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Holy crap Jean.." I say.
I then see the forest on fire.

"OH MY GOD WHY DID YOU DO THAT." I start yelling.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, "I know. I'm not exactly too trusting of him either, but he really isn't as bad as you think he is."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (A forest fire?  )



(WHY DOES JEAN'S SMALL LITTLE FIRES ALWAYS TURN INTO A RAMPAGING INFERNO?!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (WHY DOES JEAN'S SMALL LITTLE FIRES ALWAYS TURN INTO A RAMPAGING INFERNO?!)



(( I KNOW JEAN HAS BURNED DOWN AT LEAST 2 OTHER BUILDINGS OMFG ))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

I woke up with a start after hearing crunching leaves in the distance. I turn around just in time to see Jack running off in the distance, back through the way we came.
'Jack' I hissed 'Don't you dare....'
I started to run after him, but then froze... The group was still a there, a faint, blurry image, but there.
'Perfect... I'll have to go around to get him' I groaned


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I hope..."

I walk out of the kitchen holding four cups of the coffee. I set them down on the coffee table before grabbing one and sitting down on the couch.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Holy crap Jean.." I say.
> I then see the forest on fire.
> 
> "OH MY GOD WHY DID YOU DO THAT." I start yelling.


"Jade-" *spews fire* "I can't stop it." *more fire*


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

"Opps. I mean, ah run!" I scream as I run away from the forest.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (WHY DOES JEAN'S SMALL LITTLE FIRES ALWAYS TURN INTO A RAMPAGING INFERNO?!)




(



)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I KNOW JEAN HAS BURNED DOWN AT LEAST 2 OTHER BUILDINGS OMFG ))


(I put. _Spits a little fire._ Then someone always turns it into a burning blaze of death.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"What do you mean, 'us two'?" I say indignantly. "I think it's PRETTY obvious that there's nothing going on between us!" I try not to let on that I'm lying (or at least I think I am), but I feel myself turn very red. _WHAT THE F*** HELIX, EVERY TIME!_

"But as for myself, I can't complain..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Jean, please calm down."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I put. _Spits a little fire._ Then someone always turns it into a burning blaze of death.)



(Lol, sorry.)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

I slowly turn, and head west.
_It's a bit hot_ I thought... _Why is it so hot_
I looked up and saw something that made my blood boil (literally)
'FIRE!' I screamed 'HELP!!'
I went to turn back, but the flames had already circled around me
My cries for help soon became silent as I choked on the smoke. Dizzy, I dropped to the floor unconscious


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I grab a cup of coffee and sit down next to Blaze. "Helix, it's okay, you both are a thing now. That's okay, everyone saw it coming."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> )



()


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"..."

I chuckle. "Are you guys always like this?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I hear screaming coming from the forest, and immedietly turn into my wolf form and go speeding into the flames.

"CARMEN!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> (Lol, sorry.)


(Nah, its fine. It's drama XD)

I try and get out the toilets, that are now on fire. "Jade... Too much... Fire... I can't..." I pass out, releasing another fire blast as I do.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Basically. Wait until Ethan comes, then you'll know denial."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Wh-... no!" I stammer. "Nothing's going on here!" I motion between myself and Sage. "We're never like this!" I say to Blaze.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(PLEASE TELL ME NO ONE SAW THAT MISTAKE)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I like how no one asks sai why she's in Blaze's apartment wearing his shirt. Like: "Nope. She's an adult she got this handled." ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I hear screaming coming from the forest, and immedietly turn into my wolf form and go speeding into the flames.
> 
> "CARMEN!"



I turn around as I heard someone scream, and then, all of a sudden, that boy with the wold ears... Transformed into a wolf!?

"D-did he just-?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (PLEASE TELL ME NO ONE SAW THAT MISTAKE)



(( WELL NOW WE DO >:V ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

As I black out, I spew more lava like fire onto the floor.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( And Orion's house is magically teleported to exactly to the side of the forest! ;D )


I wake up again to the smell of smoke. _Jesus, teenagers always starting bonfires..._ I get up to open the window and then realize the forest is burning. "What the hell?!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I take a swig of my coffee. "I'd love to meet the others. Seems like this gentleman here is also in denial."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ah, I guess I could call Orion."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I scoop up Elizabeth onto my back, just as it starts or rain, which starts putting out the fire.

"Fantastic."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

*Jean is still spewing fire and is passed out like a champ*
*But the fire disappears in the rain*


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I smirk at the sight of Sai still in my shirt. I wonder what her boyfriend will think. Let the fun begin.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I like how no one asks sai why she's in Blaze's apartment wearing his shirt. Like: "Nope. She's an adult she got this handled." ))



("We understand, Sai. You're a grown-@$$ woman and you have needs." )


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( And breathe in the flaming ovaries... )


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I scoop up Elizabeth onto my back, just as it starts or rain, which starts putting out the fire.
> 
> "Fantastic."



"Uh, yeah, you guys probably are normal... perhaps this heat's just getting to me... I need to..." I cough due to breathing in some smoke. "Get... away from... here." 

I then try my best to run, but I have to walk slowly due to my lungs being full of smoke.

My eyes suddenly become heavy, and I pass out on the ground. (Due to the smoke, and the fact that her face nearly got burned off five minutes prior.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

(brb >_<)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I pick up my phone and dial Orion's number.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I face the girl.
"Okay, first, we're totally normal. Second, we won't hurt you. Third, DO NOT CONTACT THE POLICE." By the end, I'm glaring.
Then she runs and faceplants. 

I return with my fur soaked, and lay Elizabeth and her cat on the ground.
Trotting up to Jade, I turn back. "****, that was stupid. Oops." I scratch my ear.

"Okay, transportation time. You get Snoop, I get the girl? The hut?"
"Gotcha."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

My phone rings and I quickly shut the window. I pick it up and talk casually like nothing is happening. "Orion speaking."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Even when I am blacked out, I dream about kitties. But my face is full of pain due to the fire power.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Orion? Are you free right now? We're kind of holding a group meeting."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I face the girl.
> "Okay, first, we're totally normal. Second, we won't hurt you. Third, DO NOT CONTACT THE POLICE." By the end, I'm glaring.
> Then she runs and faceplants.
> 
> ...



(Oh thanks. Just leave Jean dying on the floor. That's fine with me m8.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

She makes this too easy sometimes... I lean back into my couch with a wide grin on my face.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Actually, change of plans. Sai is probably with Sage or something..let's go there. STEALTHILY. With Jean."

We make our way through the quiet streets, and get to Sage's apartment, but I accidently knock on Blaze's door.
We both turn human again.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh thanks. Just leave Jean dying on the floor. Thats fine with me m8.)



(( that's why sai is holding a group meeting and making everyone come back  ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh thanks. Just leave Jean dying on the floor. That's fine with me m8.)



( FIXED HEHEH )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I walk over and open my door. I ask in a friendly tone, "Hey, are you friends of Sai?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( FIXED HEHEH )



(Hahaha, thanks XDDD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Just assume that Sai finished the call bc calls take time to RP ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Mhm. 3 almost dead people on the floor here—" I guesture. "We need Sai's help."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

ignore :l


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I wasn't paying attention, who's hurt? OWO ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Come on in." I move aside to allow them to enter. "If you need anything, let me know."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Elizabeth, Whatsherface, and Jean. All have burns. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hey Sai? We need help." I say as I walk inside.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( got it ))

I look down at the injured people, "And how, exactly, did this happen?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Elizabeth, Whatsherface, and Jean. All have burns. )



(Jean doesn't have burns being immune to fire. But he is puking his guts up with fire and lava. XDDDD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Sai is wearing an overly large t-shirt. Props to whoever comments on that. ;D )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I watch as Jean pukes a bit of fire. 
"Um, 2 have burns, one is puking lava..?"
"Jean lost control."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean doesn't have burns being immune to fire. But he is puking his guts up with fire and lava. XDDDD)



(( u r going to burn the apartment down ok ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( u r going to burn the apartment down ok ))



( oh god please no )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( u r going to burn the apartment down ok ))



(*Does not get if joking or serious* XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(But no, I won't burn the house down)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

My eyes widen at the site of the lava-puking boy and the two siblings with wolf ears. Wow, they don't seem to care much who sees their abilities...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Does anyone know how to stop Jean from puking up flame?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( u r going to burn the apartment down ok ))



((But then snoopy can't snoop in Blaze's apartment and find vital info! ))


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Sai hangs up and I change into some more suitable clothes.

I go out the door and start walking to where she told me.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Does anyone know how to stop Jean from puking up flame?"



"Not without suffocating him." I shrug.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Um, I was hoping you could fix that.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I start glaring at the guy (Blaze) then I decide to ask him, "What's your name again?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Does anyone know how to stop Jean from puking up flame?"



After a few minutes, I run out of magic power, stopping me puking flames, but I am still passed out due to lack of energy.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Can you be a _little_ nicer? I promise I'm not _that_ bad. The name's Blaze."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((But then snoopy can't snoop in Blaze's apartment and find vital info! ))


(Or it could burn down, but some papers survive that I find ^o^- y'know... After I regain consciousness )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> (Or it could burn down, but some papers survive that I find ^o^- y'know... After I regain consciousness )



(NO BURNING. Sage lives next door. She is not going to be homeless!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, "Jean's fine, just really tired. Why'd you bring humans into this mess?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"What do you mean by 'humans'?" I ask, my interest obviously piqued.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"I think he stopped.."
I scratch an ear. "Snoop here is being crushed on by Car, and other girl knows about our abilities. So we need to have a talk with her.."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Going swimming, Orion gets lost for a while and then finds the place. .3. Peace. )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Shut it, tattoo face." I say, grinning at the man.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Checking outside for any other guests, I lock the door and sit back down in my spot on the couch.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, "Blaze help me move everyone. Jean can go into the bedrooms, while the other two will stay out here. I'll deal with Carmen later."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, you seem a bit too trusting of me."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"_Deal_ with me?" I say, exasperated.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'll explain why later, just help me move Jean." I glare at Carmen, "Yes, I'm dealing with you later. Now shut up and sit down."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Might have slow replies. Watching Fairy Tail.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Alright." I pick up Jean and take him into one of the rooms. I set him down on the bed.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

(Might have to go offline for a few hours. If so, just leave Kurai fainted.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I pout and sit down on a couch.
Smirking at Carmen, I sit next to him.

( Changed Carmen's colors."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I begin healing, "So, anyone want to tell me exactly what the hell happened?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't know what to do, so I sit back down on the couch. I'm just glad Sage and I aren't the center of attention anymore...


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Okay. Snoop lost her cat, Jean rescued it, other girl came, tugged on my eats a bit and said they were from a cosplay or something, Jean started losing control and started a forest fire and then it rained, but other girl saw Carmen turn into a wolf and Jean using fire. THERE."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I pout and sit down on a couch.
> Smirking at Carmen, I sit next to him.
> 
> ( Changed Carmen's colors."



(Isn't Grayson blue, though? Maybe you can make Carmen orange or green?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

IGNORE


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"So, what I'm hearing is that one of them needs to be kept under watch while the other is just an awkward human." I finish healing them. "So, have you all met Blaze yet?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I walk back over to the other room and sit back down. "If this is too personal, I can leave." I should probably clean my office and maybe cash the check sitting in my pocket...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Is Jean in a separate bedroom?)



(( Yup, but the door is open, so he's free to listen in or get up whenever.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Is Jean in a separate bedroom?)



(Yes. You're in Blaze's guest room.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Mhm. I think both are human, but Snoop is..well..a snoop."
"I still don't know what I did.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I start to wake up, feeling better, but still sort of low on energy. _Why the hell did that happen? It's never happened before._ I close my eyes, listening in to the group.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Blaze, you're staying. And Carmen, you do realize that you have a crush on someone who could possibly ruin all of us, right?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Testing the waters, I ask, "Well, if you're not human, what are you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love how Sai knows my true identity and has yet to tell the others... I don't know what I'll do if that happens...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I_ don't know_, Blaze. We just....aren't human. Shouldn't you know better than us?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I remember something that I couldn't note before due to... circumstances... "Sai, why are you wearing nothing except Blaze's shirt and your underwear?"

(This would be a perfect time for Orion to arrive )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I get out the bed weakly and walk over to the others. "Hey... Guys..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I grab Blaze's arm. "Sit down."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Wait..." I eye Blaze.
"Is this guy..does he know about the Pollination?"
"Psssshh, ruin us all? That sounds silly. She's just a cute girl.."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I remember something that I couldn't note before due to... circumstances... "Sai, why are you wearing nothing except Blaze's shirt and your underwear?"
> (This would be a perfect time for Orion to arrive )



(( JUST SO WE'RE CLEAR, THE SHIRT IS LIKE A DRESS ON HER ))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Slowly I start to regain consciousness
_What happened? Where am I?_ 
My vision was still blurred, but I could easily tell I wasn't in the forest anymore.
(Am I even supposed to be awake now? Got a bit confused 0-0)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I wave my hand, "Circumstances, Helix. Circumstances."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I_ don't know_, Blaze. We just....aren't human. Shouldn't you know better than us?"



"How should I know? I'm just an ordinary person."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( JUST SO WE'RE CLEAR, THE SHIRT IS LIKE A DRESS ON HER ))



((Fine then, scratch the "and your underwear" because I guess we can't see it. XD))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

My phone goes off, thankful for the distraction. I excuse myself to go to the bathroom to take the call.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ha, ha. Very likely." I narrow my eyes. 
"I don't trust him.." I say, after he leaves.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(*Jean kicks over a chair because no one noticed him wake up* Jokes)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hey, Lavaguts." I say as Jean hobbles in.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Once Blaze is out of view, I say two words. "He knows." before collapsing on the couch asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I look at the group, "I.... don't trust him either. But he's a lead. He also isn't that bad of a person, as long as he isn't hired to....kill you."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sai, what are you hiding from us? Who is he?" I say.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Hey, Lavaguts." I say as Jean hobbles in.



"I'M NOT LAVAGUTS, WOLF BOY!" I snap, but it hurts to shout.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (*Jean kicks over a chair because no one noticed him wake up* Jokes)



((*Drunk Jean staggers out* "Well, well, well... -hic- look who finally remembered to res -hic- rescue ol' Jean..." *smashes bottle on floor*))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I snort. "Sure looked like it. _Fire face._"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I pull out my phone. There is no call. I smile, remembering to myself how I set a fake call to come in. Perfect. Now, I just need a lie to get out of here and deposit the check. I can't have them find it on me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"He, uh, might've been the monster. I think Jean's dad hired him."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh my Jesus. WHY ARE YOU BEING NICE TO HIM?" I blow up, my wolf ears laid back aggressively.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Once Blaze is out of view, I say two words. "He knows." before collapsing on the couch asleep.



((Helix was sitting on the couch. XD Please tell me you collapsed next to him and not across him))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I walk out into the main room, clearing my throat, "I just got a call about something important. I have to head out. Will you guys be okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> I snort. "Sure looked like it. _Fire face._"



"_Doggy Face!_"

(#Bestinsultever)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Helix was sitting on the couch. XD Please tell me you collapsed next to him and not across him))



(Let's say she fell and her head is on your lap. lmfao )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I grab Blaze's arm, "Um... hope you don't mind if I use you as protection from the glares I'm getting."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"..." I glare at Blaze with pure venom in my gaze. ( omg rhymes )

"_Coal-Cranium."_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "He, uh, might've been the monster. I think Jean's dad hired him."



I am to busy aguing with wolf boy, I don't hear them.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I notice Sai grabbing my arm. "It's fine. I just really have to go do something."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Can I come with you?" 

(( sai has a plan don't worry ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "..." I glare at Blaze with pure venom in my gaze. ( omg rhymes )
> 
> "_Coal-Cranium."_



"Shut up. Be nice and I might chuck you a stick and give you a treat."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(How much did Jean's dad pay him for the experiment again?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( idk a lot ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Um... I guess so. I just need to do a few errands." I say, inching towards the door, trying my best to avoid all the glares I'm getting.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Be nice, and maybe I'll let you live in my chimney." I retort back.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (How much did Jean's dad pay him for the experiment again?)


(All I remember was someone saying it was a lot... Can't remember the exact price (if there was one))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (How much did Jean's dad pay him for the experiment again?)



(I don't know. However much you want.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I don't know. However much you want.)



(What's the currency though? I'll leave price up to you.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sitting down, ignorant of everything but my own thoughts, until Sage's head falls into my lap randomly. She's asleep. "It's your fault people are talking about us so much." I whisper, shaking my head and patting hers.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Be nice, and maybe I'll let you live in my chimney." I retort back.


"If you don't shut it, I'm going to have to report you to Animal Control!" I snap.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'm coming with you. Nope. Nope. Nope. I don't even care if people catch me dressed this way, there's too much tension here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (What's the currency though? I'll leave price up to you.)



(I don't know how much it translates to, but I'd say in pounds around: ?600,000)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"If you don't shut it, I'll make you clean my HUT!"

( I find it funny how people why use pounds can't convert to dollars and the other way round. Heh. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

(brb)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Alright. Let's go." I open the door and move aside so Sai can walk out. Once she does, I lock the door behind us and finally, all the noise is blocked out.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

(Anyway... I'm already half awake... I should probably continue now)
My hearing slowly starts to return as I hear faint mumbles nearby.
_I'm not alone_, I thought. _Have I been kidnapped_
I try to move to find out what's going on, but it's no use, it's as if I'm glued to the floor.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I don't know how much it translates to, but I'd say in pounds around: ?600,000)



(Sounds good.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I let out a sigh, "Thanks."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( GUYS, CHECK THE STUDY ROOM
SAI LEFT WITH BLAZE TO MAKE SURE HE DOESN'T RUN AWAY ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"No problem." I lead her to my car and get in the driver's side.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( GUYS, CHECK THE STUDY ROOM
> SAI LEFT WITH BLAZE TO MAKE SURE HE DOESN'T RUN AWAY ))



(lmfao)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Okay, cmon guys. Let's search the house!" 
I make a horn sound, then start off toward the ominous important looking door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "If you don't shut it, I'll make you clean my HUT!"
> 
> ( I find it funny how people why use pounds can't convert to dollars and the other way round. Heh. )



"DIRT JOKES ARE UNCALLED FOR!" I snap. "When you were younger, did your sister tie a steak to your collar so the other dogs would play with you?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I get into the car, "They're good people, but they can be a bit.... _overbearing_."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Were you _actually_ born with a silver spoon in your mouth, or is it just me?
I ignore them, and start looking at papers.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I chuckle. "I can tell." 

After a bit of driving, we finally reach a bank. I ask, "Are you coming inside or... want to wait in the car?"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

An odd noise (fully) woke me with a start, as I saw some people searching around the apartment.
I no longer cared why I was here... I was curious... _What are they doing?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I pick up a paper, skim it, then come running back. "Guys?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'll come inside. I think I'm used to embarrassment by now."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Were you _actually_ born with a silver spoon in your mouth, or is it just me?
> I ignore them, and start looking at papers.



"Do you have dog insurance? Because you're gunna need it when I'm done with you." I cross my arms.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

_That voice... I recognise that voice_
I slowly turned my head to see the people.... The weirdos.
Acting asleep, I lay still hoping to hear some information on these.... People


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"All right." I open the door for her and we both walk inside the bank. There is no line so I immediately go up to the teller. I slide my card and say I want to deposit a check.

She says, "I'll have to call my manager. We've never had someone deposit a check for _this_ much before." I stand, waiting, hoping Sai doesn't get the wrong idea...


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"How many buildings have you burned down this week? Oh, wait, you didn't burn down buildings, you burned people too."
"CUT IT OUT! This is important."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "How many buildings have you burned down this week? Oh, wait, you didn't burn down buildings, you burned people too."
> "CUT IT OUT! This is important."



"I'M DONE WITH YOU, DOGGY BREATH!" I shout, reaching up I grab his collar and slam him into the office room, knocking files everywhere.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Psst. He also has the same paper as Sage that says: "_Social Experiment. Teens and young adults sent out to see if they can survive an apocalypse. Results Unknown._" )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Burning buildings? Dogs? What the hell were these guys on about?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

_He's depositing the check for the Pollination, isn't he? Oh god.... _

I notice the stares and grab Blaze's hand. _Guess I'm not used to the embarrassment yet._


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"STOP FIGHTING!" I yell, and pry the two apart. "Now..sit down. IMPORTANT PAPER, HERE." I shake the paper in their faces.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

The manager finally comes and lets me deposit the check. I say awkwardly to Sai, "Guess I'm done with my errands..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ah, yeah." I don't let go of his hand, hoping that he'll notice the stares.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I could do a lot with ?600,000... The only thing that'd make this more awkward is if she saw the amount...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh. "This isn't over." I snap at him then look around the apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, we should be off then." Ignoring any stares, I pull Sai towards the parking lot and into my car.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I sit there with Sage's head in my lap. I'm not sure whether to wake her. This seems important, but she just looks so happy while she's asleep.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Okay. Can someone get Sage to wake up while I call Ans?" I say angrily.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Fuzzling! Make Orion bump into them!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Th— Thanks." I say as I sit down in the car, "Guess I'm still awkward in public."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Let's just say she has his number. ;3; )

I dial Ans' number, and hope he picks up.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"No problem. It must be tough adjusting..." I say as I start driving.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uh, oh, okay." I say awkwardly. "Hey, Sage." I gently slap her cheek. ((THE ONE ON HER FACE BTW )) "Wake up."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Huh?! What?!" I see Helix looking over me. "Hi there."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I guess so, Gio's always been better with people."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I find a file and read it. _Social Experiment. Teens and young adults sent out to see if they can survive an apocalypse. Results Unknown._ I look at the bottom. _My dad signed this..._ "..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh... well, here we are." I say as we pull into my apartment's parking area.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I hand the paper to Sage wordlessly, pointing out both sides. "Read both of them." I mouth.

( One side has a message saying that their abilities weren't supposed to stay or something of the sort )


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Yaaay FUZZLINGS BACK STOP YELLING AT ME I HAVE A LIFE )


I find the apartment number and go up to the door. I knock and call, "It's Orion!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Did Sai see the amount he was paid for the experiment? ;D )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I hand the paper to Sage wordlessly, pointing out both sides. "Read both of them." I mouth.
> 
> ( One side has a message saying that their abilities weren't supposed to stay or something of the sort )



I grab the paper and my jaw drops as I take in every word. "..."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Did Sai see the amount he was paid for the experiment? ;D )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




(Holy crap yush )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Dammit.." I mutter. "Pick up.."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I exit the car.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I make it up to my door just in time to see someone knocking. "I have the key. Give me a second." I unlock the door and move aside allowing him and Sai to walk in.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I look a the papers. _Why is my dad's name written on these thing?_ I take another. _When I go home, I'm going to have to find out what the hell is going on._


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

My eyes widen as I see Blaze come in.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

My phone goes off randomly. I set the paper on the counter and reach in to grab it. I pick it up and say, "Hello?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Did Sai see the amount he was paid for the experiment? ;D )
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> I grab the paper and my jaw drops as I take in every word. "..."



(( yup ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( THE PHONE CALL DOESN'T EXACTLY WORK NOW THAT WE'RE IN THE SAME ROOM, NOW DOES IT >:V ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I notice Blaze, drop everything I was holding and dive onto the sofa like nothing happened. "Welcome back."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I clear my throat as I see my apartment being searched. "I thought you were all nice folks. I guess you were wrong." I add in a threatening voice, "I want all of you out of my apartment. RIGHT. NOW."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

_Ugh... What's going on over there?_ I thought _What's so secret about that paper_
I still stay down, hoping to not blow my cover


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

I see a buff man come up to the door and he unlocks it. _Okay then._ I go in and see everyone searching. "What's going on...?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I put my phone away stupidly, noticing Sai entered.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Happily, _you dirty-minded lying cheating demon scum._"
I shove the door open and walk out.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I see a buff man come up to the door and he unlocks it. _Okay then._ I go in and see everyone. "Eh, how's it going everyone?" I plop myself down on the nearest couch, next to Helix.



(No notice of Sai's appearance?  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I clear my throat as I see my apartment being searched. "I thought you were all nice folks. I guess you were wrong." I add in a threatening voice, "I want all of you out of my apartment. RIGHT. NOW."


"..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Guys, what's going on?" I hide behind Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'm out of here." I stand up and go towards the door. "I live next door. You guys should come." I walk out and go inside my own apartment.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (No notice of Sai's appearance?  )



( ISNT SHE IN TEH CAR?! AND EDITED )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I stand outside, positively fuming.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Happily, _you dirty-minded lying cheating demon scum._"
> I shove the door open and walk out.



"I don't appreciate your tone. You don't want to see what I'm capable of when I'm not following a script."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I look up to see Blaze, noticing he's angry. I have no idea what just happened. I quickly follow everyone out of the apartment.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"WHAT IS GOING ON?" I yell.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(*Jean moon walks out* "Cya, *****!" *spins and slams the door*)
I get up and move past Blaze. "We will find out what the hell is going on."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sai, you should go too... It's not for the best if we hang out..."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

I go along with the people I know. "Nice meeting you!" I wave to the buff man. I go into Sage's apartment and sit on one of the couches.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Sai's really good at lying/playing dumb btw))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"I—just—ARRGGH!"
I snap my phone shut.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh at Blaze's comment, "At least give me your number."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, that was awkward..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I can't do that."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

_Demon? Script?_ The questions are overwhelming...
I take everything all in, then find myself blurting out 'OK WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE?'

_Well done... Cover blown_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"What is it?" I ask Jade as I leave the apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> _Demon? Script?_ The questions are overwhelming...
> I take everything all in, then find myself blurting out 'OK WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE?'
> 
> _Well done... Cover blown_



(Where are you?)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

(Gtg, I'll be back in four hours)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"We went out to dinner together and I'm wearing your shirt. I'm pretty sure it's okay for me to get your number."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Where are you?)


(I thought I was in the house with all you guys... The whole time I've (kinda) been acting like I was still knocked out from the forest fire)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ans isn't picking up, a DEMON is Sage's neighbor..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

The ?30,000 bonus is so not worth following them around...

(Changed the bonus since if it was 3k, that wouldn't be enough to make him do it.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Ans isn't picking up, a DEMON is Sage's neighbor..."



"That Demon also had something to do with my family. I don't know what the hell is happening, but we need to find out."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "We went out to dinner together and I'm wearing your shirt. I'm pretty sure it's okay for me to get your number."



I chuckle lightly. "I suppose so. If you need me, you can always just come over to my place. I only use my phone for work anyways."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Elizabeth, I hate you stalking us, but I guess you're too far in to just walk away now..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Why are you really here?" I ask, looking at her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"So you want me to sit outside like an abandoned kitten until you come home?" I pout, "Give me at least one easier way of contacting you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> The ?30,000 bonus is so not worth following them around...
> 
> (Changed the bonus since if it was 3k, that wouldn't be enough to make him do it.)



(Oh, really?)
_Everything is happening faster than I expected..._ I grab my phone and phone Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "So you want me to sit outside like an abandoned kitten until you come home?" I pout, "Give me at least one easier way of contacting you."



Hm... "Well... that's about it... I try to keep my traces clean. I don't want any unwanted snoops like today." I glare at her.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "So you want me to sit outside like an abandoned kitten until you come home?" I pout, "Give me at least one easier way of contacting you."


(Jean slams the door open. "DID SOMEONE SAY KITTEN?!")


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

My phone goes off interrupting us. I pick up without looking. "Hello?" I answer a bit too rudely.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "So you want me to sit outside like an abandoned kitten until you come home?" I pout, "Give me at least one easier way of contacting you."



((Steal one of those little hospital beepers and give it to him ))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah... I prefer the term 'being curious'" I correct
"Anyway... If I can't walk away... Then what are you going to do with me?"
I suddenly realise that maybe the whole curiosity thing wasn't the best idea ever... _what if they want to KILL me?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Relax. We won't kill you. Got any special skills? We might need your help while you're here."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh as Blaze answers his phone, "I'm not letting you just walk out of my life." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Orion needs to get back to Blaze's and get his gf out of there!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Plans are going faster than expected. Phase one has already been accomplished, my boy was the perfect test subject for _that_ little experiment (the whole fire puking thing). Now phase two will be starting soon. How about I sweeten our deal we had. Consider it, a reward."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I'm making sai stubborn af rn omg ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"What did you have in mind?" I ask, ignoring the fact that Sai is still present.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

"Wait... How did yo-... Never mind" I must have blurted it out by mistake
_Special skills... Ugh... I can hack, but that went great last time... should I just say I don't have any skills? Yeah... I'll go with that _
"Um... I don't exactly have any skills"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I bury my head in my hands and groan. "I wish this could all disappear.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"You must have some if you found us." I smirk and ask, "Are you any good at hacking?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "What did you have in mind?" I ask, ignoring the fact that Sai is still present.



"One million in whatever you want." I tell him, with a smirk.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I walk into Sage's apartment and sit down on the couch.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "One million in whatever you want." I tell him, with a smirk.



My eyes widen at the offer. "What do you need me to do?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( OWO ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Dangit Jason D: RAAAADE. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> My eyes widen at the offer. "What do you need me to do?"



"Continue spying on them. I will inform you of any other tasks I need you to complete while the _company_ set up phase 2." I say. "Is that a deal?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I ponder this for a moment then say, "Yes, of course."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "You must have some if you found us." I smirk and ask, "Are you any good at hacking?"


"Okay... I SERIOUSLY think something is wrong here. How did you know about the hacking? In fact... How did you know about anything? The tape recorder, the fact I thought I'd be getting murdered'
I started to panic... "WHAT ELSE DO YOU KNOW ABOUT ME" I spat.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh as I watch Blaze take the call. _ I bet it's Jean's dad._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I send her a thought: "I'm a mind reader." I smirk at her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I say aloud this time, "Nothing gets past me easily."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I ponder this for a moment then say, "Yes, of course."



"Thank you for your co-operation. Mr Blaze." I hang up.
(Cliche villain is cliche. I'm terrible at this XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(You're doing awesome!)

I pocket my phone then look back at Sai, wondering why she hasn't left yet.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I stand with the others, not sure what to say.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Thank you for your co-operation. Mr Blaze." I hang up.
> (Cliche villain is cliche. I'm terrible at this XD)



(("Mr. Blaze"... Holy ****, do any of our characters have last names? (Other than Ans Ra?) ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (("Mr. Blaze"... Holy ****, do any of our characters have last names? (Other than Ans Ra?) ))



(Blaze is his first name. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'm not letting you just leave me." I mutter, grabbing his arm. "I need a number, maybe a house key."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ok..." I pause for a sec. Pretty sure her lips didn't move then...
 "So... Are the others mind readers?" I quickly add, eyes wide with curiosity 
"How did you get your powers? When did you find out you had them? Does your family have this ability too?"
I take in a deep breath, then continue to fire questions at her.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Going off until Jason decides to come on. I WANT RAAADE. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Blaze is his first name. lmfao)



(I didn't know the second name TT_TT)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Blaze is his first name. lmfao)



((So... none of our characters have last names except Ans. XD))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (("Mr. Blaze"... Holy ****, do any of our characters have last names? (Other than Ans Ra?) ))


(I think mine was Greenwood (when I called into school saying I wouldn't be there))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I didn't know the second name TT_TT)



(No worries. I think people say Mr. and first name sometimes. idk)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "I'm not letting you just leave me." I mutter, grabbing his arm. "I need a number, maybe a house key."



"Sorry, sweetie. I'll find you not the other way around."

(Guys! Notice Sai is not there!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Brb)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I'm not letting you just leave me." I mutter, grabbing his arm. "I need a number, maybe a house key."



((So now we have:
#Oriai
#Saison
#Blai
#Salix(???) lmfao))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"No, only I am. Stop with the questions. They're annoying. We'll tell you things on a need-to-know basis. Right now, you don't need to know."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, and motion for him to bring his head down.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((So now we have:
> #Oriai
> #Saison
> #Blai
> #Salix(???) lmfao))



(Let's just trap Sai in a bunch of ships, shall we? XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I sigh, and motion for him to bring his head down.



"Hm?" I ask, a bit confused.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I sit, staring at the action dumbfounded. I don't know how or when to jump into this conversation... I don't think I really have anything to contribute...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Bring your head down."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Why?" I ask, irritation obvious in my voice.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

I gulp back another question. "I'm sorry... But it's not every day you meet people with powers'


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Nobody wants to go check on Sai?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Just do it, dummy."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Nobody wants to go check on Sai?)



(( tbh like 2 people noticed how sai was dressed  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I shrug. "Whatever." Then I fall back into my couch and scoot closer to Helix, smirking while I do so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Fiine." I bring my head down to her level. "Happy?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Let's just trap Sai in a bunch of ships, shall we? XD)



((Sai gets around, ey? ;D))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Orion! Help her out!  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((Sai gets around, ey? ;D))



(omfg. I'm dying with laughter.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I notice Sage on the couch next to me, and I pretty much give up trying to do anything useful. _Why am I so nervous around her all of a sudden? _


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Stay safe." I whisper into his ear and shove a piece of scap paper into his hand, "Here's my number, call me if you find yourself in a tough situation." I turn around and walk out of the apartment, "Good luck, Blaze."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Just ignore this, I cant take it )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Thanks..." I watch her walk out dumbfounded... I lock the door behind her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Fuzzling, idk if you saw but Orion is Sai's boyfriend now. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( OH JESUS WHAT DO I DO )
> I notice Sai isn't here. I peek out the door and see her with the other guy. She hands him something and walks away.
> (
> 
> ...



(( Sai was inside tho ))


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Thanks..." I watch her walk out dumbfounded... I lock the door behind her.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Fuzzling, idk if you saw but Orion is Sai's boyfriend now. XD)




 ( I read.  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I lift up Helix's arm and wrap it around me. _Revenge is sweet, isn't it?_


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Sai was inside tho ))



( I thought... Nvm, going back to edit. :l )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

After a long awkward silence, I turn to Sage.
"You don't happen to have anywhere I can sleep, do you?"
(Basically, im going to sleep, night!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"The guest bedroom. You know where it is. I already agreed to letting you stay before you ran off and got in trouble."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"What do we do now?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I wave to Orion, "Mind letting me into Sage's apartment?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Jean, I think we need you to go talk to your father... or maybe you should stay with me for a while in case he tries anything?"


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

I let Sai in and sit down once again.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"....Hi everyone." I survey the crowd. "So, have you figured out what to do with the muggles yet?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Notice her appearance? Ask why she was with another guy? Wow, Orion is chill about this...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Jean, I think we need you to go talk to your father... or maybe you should stay with me for a while in case he tries anything?"



"I guess I will try to speak with him." I say. "But I don't think it will end well."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I speak up, "Sai, don't you think you're getting a bit too close to Blaze? He can't be trusted."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( #ChillOrion )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Is Rade here yet )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Notice her appearance? Ask why she was with another guy? Wow, Orion is chill about this...)



(( tbh I realize why Orion was killed off now ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Jean... he probably knows you know... just don't go home for a while. Don't risk your safety."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uhhm, Sage...?" I say. "I think this is why people keep talking about us..." I don't move my arm, though...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Is Rade here yet )



(( I don't think so.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( tbh I realize why Orion was killed off now ))



(He's too laid-back. Someone needs to backhand him. Or did the death make him more relaxed? XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> "Uhhm, Sage...?" I say. "I think this is why people keep talking about us..." I don't move my arm, though...



I tilt my head acting confused. "What do you mean?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I hold up my phone, "Well, I managed to get pictures of all the documents by getting too close to him. And he's not that bad of a guy, trust me."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Sign the petition backhand Orion! )


"So, who is "him"?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Jean... he probably knows you know... just don't go home for a while. Don't risk your safety."



I shake my head. "I know, but he is family!" I snap, the red mark from where he slapped me stung a little when I shout. "Look... I have to speak with him..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sai, don't you have a boyfriend already?" I glance at Orion. "I mean, look at you. You're wearing _Blaze's_ shirt. How can you act like this?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, don't go alone, Jean. One of us should go with you."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"I, uh... my arm... and... um... people probably think... like... this is kinda what couples... do..." 

(Helix is clearly smooth af with the ladies, as we can clearly see. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I shrug, "It's not like I ****ed him. Besides, Orion's cool with it."

(( tbh at this point I feel like Oriai is going to die bc they're so platonic ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I snuggle closer into Helix's arm for warmth. My apartment is a bit too cold right now...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare at him confused. "Do you want me to stop?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Orion, SHOW SOME JEALOUSY!)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( I want Rade dammit )

I knock on Sage's apartment door after I calm down.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Can someone get that? I'm too comfy sitting here." I say with a smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I go to reply to Sage about it, but end up stopping and listen into the argument.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I'm actually shipping Blai now omfg
#imtrash ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'm actually shipping Blai now omfg
> #imtrash ))



(omfg. XD)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uh... no... you don't have to..." I say. "Unless you, uh... want to..." I look the other way, trying to hide my intense blushing.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I knock again, more impatiently.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I reach over and pinch his cheeks. "Don't worry. You're stuck with me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'm actually shipping Blai now omfg
> #imtrash ))


(I don't blame you, I sorta do too...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I knock again, more impatiently.


I open the door for her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (omfg. XD)



(( BUT SRSLY
Sai and Blaze remind me of Sherry and Jake from Resident Evil
omfg ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I don't blame you, I sorta do too...)



(You guys are forgetting Blaze uses his suaveness to get what he wants. He charmed Sai to get into the group and will continue to do so to stick around more.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"...Thanks." I say quietly, and step in.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( BUT SRSLY
> Sai and Blaze remind me of *Sherry and Jake* from Resident Evil
> omfg ))



(I feel you, I ship them :333)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (You guys are forgetting Blaze uses his suaveness to get what he wants. He charmed Sai to get into the group and will continue to do so to stick around more.)



(( but ; O ; ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> "...Thanks." I say quietly, and step in.



"Where is doggy breath?" I ask Jade.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( but ; O ; ))



(He's basically using her. So... Sai will end up heartbroken if she actually falls for him.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I feel you, I ship them :333)



(( Blaze reminds me too much of Jake tbh 
Blai will b real guys ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Outside. He didn't want to come in." I say tartly. I sit down on a chair and sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (He's basically using her. So... Sai will end up heartbroken if she actually falls for him.)



(( :T ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( :T ))



(But sure, if you want heartbroken Sai and a mad Orion, let's do this.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Meanwhile I wait for Jeathan... GODDAMIT ETHAN!)

I sit looking at everyone.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

After cleaning up the mess my guests made, I walk over to my bedroom and collapse onto the bed for a well-deserved nap.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Meanwhile I wait for Jeathan... GODDAMIT ETHAN!)
> 
> I sit looking at everyone.



( I feel your pain. )

I bury my face my hands, then lace my fingers together in my lap.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (But sure, if you want heartbroken Sai and a mad Orion, let's do this.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I stand up and clap my hands. "Well, I'm going home, I'm tired."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I reply "O-okay..." I awkwardly put my other hand arm around Sage, and I sit back, trying my hardest not to show how tense I am. But Sage can probably tell anyway, she's a mind reader...


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I suddenly hiccup as though I had been crying, and cover my mouth, looking around nervously.

I sit outside.
My sister is lucky that I love her enough to hug her while she cries. I personally think she's overreacting..it's just that Ans isn't picking up.
And that she called him about five times..


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Anyone want to make fun of Saelix? XD )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Just kiss already.." I mutter, flashing a look their way.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( BLAI COULD BE CUTE THO 

LIKE






i used this already but i dont care anymore ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I grin, saying, "The guy is supposed to make the first move." I should probably stop this joke before it goes too far...


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Without realizing it, I reach for my phone, but halfway, I clench my hand into a fist and draw it back again.

( I really want Rade tho. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( remember when saelix was like






gotta let blai have their time ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(She's teasing him because of that wake-up call dream. Don't worry, the hate is still there.  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I stare at Sage, utterly terrified... _Well, she kissed you without your permission once..._ I go in for a kiss.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> Without realizing it, I reach for my phone, but halfway, I clench my hand into a fist and draw it back again.
> 
> ( I really want Rade tho. )


(You want Rade. I want Jeathan. I know how you feel  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (You want Rade. I want Jeathan. I know how you feel  )



(( And I want Blai welcome to the rejected ship club ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I suddenly stand up. "I'm going to go..home." I say, avoiding their gazes.
I go out the door, barely noticing Carmen standing up.
"Why're you so flustered.
"Can we go home? Please?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( And I want Blai welcome to the rejected ship club ))



(*cries with you*)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

After the kiss ends, I'm left speechless.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( #SAELIX IS SAILING! )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Then I immediately come to my senses and I slap Helix across the cheek.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(damnit. brb)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I look at Sage. She slaps me across the face. I quickly take my arms off of her and scoot over to the other end of the couch, then bury my face in my pillow-of-choice.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Feeling awkward I back towards the door. "I'm going home now, bye." I start to leave.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( HAVE SOME JEATHAN ; O ;
The rejected ship club is now open
current members
Blai
Jeathan
Rade
















/eternal sobbing ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Lafiel, you can try but you'll only get a heartbroken Sai and a mad Orion...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(ugh. brb again)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(*screams internally*)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

*screams externally*


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( HAVE SOME JEATHAN ; O ;
> The rejected ship club is now open
> current members
> Blai
> ...



((Saelix: *knocks on door* "Are you guys still accepting?" *sob*))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Lafiel, you can try but you'll only get a heartbroken Sai and a mad Orion...)
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (ugh. brb again)








- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((Saelix: *knocks on door* "Are you guys still accepting?" *sob*))



(( all ships are dying rn omfg

JUST LET THEM BE REAL ASDFGHJKL; ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


>


(OMFG, I died)

(Anyway, seeing how Sai is getting all the men, my new OTP is Sai x Jean's Dad. #SAD. (Please kill me, I joke))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Worst thing is I know that Jason isn't busy
He's watching youtube on his 3DS lmfao )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(FN1 promised Jeathan at 500 pages. I haven't been online at the same time as him so I am waiting for him to go online. #THERE IS STILL HOPE)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (OMFG, I died)
> (Anyway, seeing how Sai is getting all the men, my new OTP is Sai x Jean's Dad. #SAD. (Please kill me, I joke))



(( I ONLY NEED BLAI ; O ;

some #Rade coming up and then maybe #Saelix or #Blai ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(back)

My face turns red with embarrassment as Helix moves away from me. I stay in place looking down at the ground.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( I ONLY NEED BLAI ; O ;
> 
> some #Rade coming up and then maybe #Saelix or #Blai ))



(You need to fix things with Orion first!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (back)
> My face turns red with embarrassment as Helix moves away from me. I stay in place looking down at the ground.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (You need to fix things with Orion first!)



(( only if you promise me #blai ; O ; ))


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Ooo, I has idea! Let's kill Orion again so Blai can happen! ;D )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( only if you promise me #blai ; O ; ))



(We'll see.  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I look up from my pillow. "Sorry..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Ooo, I has idea! Let's kill Orion again so Blai can happen! ;D )



(omfg... I have a better idea. Let's have Blaze kill Orion.)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( YEP YEP YEP YEP )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(But not anytime soon, we have to build up a relationship of distrust and hatred between them.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Worst thing is I know that Jason isn't busy
> He's watching youtube on his 3DS lmfao )



(Well that's scaaaaaaary)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( AND THEN EVERYONE IS SAD AND LONELY
YAAAAY )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(damnit... um... brb again. >~<)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (Well that's scaaaaaaary)



( I have you friended, doofus. I CAN READ YOUR MIND see what game you are playing.
NOW RADE. *clonks on head* )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (Well that's scaaaaaaary)



((lmfao))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( THERE'S #RADE



















_"No matter what, no matter what you need, know that I have always been here and *will *always be here."_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(I don't know what to do, so I am sending Jean off to get drunk.)
I go buy about 10 beers, take them onto a bench, clean the bench then start drinking.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Wait, erm, Myst? If Blaze kills Orion, would Sai still trust him? owo )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

*rades*

I find everyone else. "I..." I don't know what to say.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( THE GIF GOOOD 
Let's say you find Jade an Carmen in front of Sage's apartment. Okie?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (omfg... I have a better idea. Let's have Blaze kill Orion.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I don't know what to do, so I am sending Jean off to get drunk.)
> I go buy about 10 beers, take them onto a bench, clean the bench then start drinking.



((Drunk, wild Jean: *stoops down and writes 'SUK IT' in the dirt *with his bare finger** "WOOOOOOOOOOO!" ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Drunk, wild Jean: *stoops down and writes 'SUK IT' in the dirt *with his bare finger** "WOOOOOOOOOOO!" ))


(OMFG, that is so great, I'm making him do that XD #Jean Parties Hard)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oho, so _here _ is the guy you were crying abo—"
I shove him so he falls on his butt. "Ans. What's up?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

_Stupid dad, being super evil... Why? Grrrrr!_ I get hammered after about 10 beers, and start wriggling on the bench.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"M-my house's gone. I don't know where Anku is," I stammer, "And Apis."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

*stoops down and writes 'SUK IT' in the dirt *with my bare finger* "WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh god..t-that's terrible." 
I hesitate. 
"Is there anything I can do..?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( looking for Saelix or Blai gifs is actually pretty hard 
even Ans Anku is difficult))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> *stoops down and writes 'SUK IT' in the dirt *with my bare finger* "WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!"



( I'm starting to think you're drunk IRL Leah )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> *stoops down and writes 'SUK IT' in the dirt *with my bare finger* "WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!"



((OMG YES YOU DID THE THING))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I'm starting to think you're drunk IRL Leah )



(No. Just really, really, really tired.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"You, I... Nothing."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(Drunk Jean ideas?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I might make drunk Jean barge into Blaze's house...)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Have him bury himself with sand. )

I bite my lip.
"Do you want to come over to my house? We can talk there without disturbing Sage's *DEMON NEIGHBOR.*"
I kick the wall angrily.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Drunk Jean ideas?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (I might make drunk Jean barge into Blaze's house...)



((MAKE HIM FIND ANS, JADE AND CARMEN, THEN HAVE HIM TRY TO START A BRAWL WITH CARMEN))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(back, may go in/out... I keep getting called... >~<)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"I-okay..." I fight back tears.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I found this while looking for gifs







Kitty!Jean))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Wait, erm, Myst? If Blaze kills Orion, would Sai still trust him? owo )



(Nope but it'll be good plot development. 

No, we are not killing Orion again unless he actually steps up and makes himself valuable enough to kill. If he died now, no one would care.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Ooooh. Random idea. How would you all feel if Blaze kills Sage?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Come on." I playfully poke him in the forhead, and start walking. 
_Don't you DARE ruin this for me!_ I direct at Carmen.
_Wouldn't dream of it._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I storm over to Blaze's apartment. I pass Carmen on the way. "SUCK IT, DOGGY BREATH!" I stick my finger up at him as I pass.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nope but it'll be good plot development.
> 
> No, we are not killing Orion again unless he actually steps up and makes himself valuable enough to kill. If he died now, no one would care.)
> 
> ...



( I WOULD KICK YOU OUT OF THIS RP. )

"Wow, smooth, dust ass."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( xD Okay, you know what? I don't have the heart to kill Orion again owo After I killed him before, I was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I WOULD KICK YOU OUT OF THIS RP. )
> 
> "Wow, smooth, dust ass."



(Well then, guess I won't...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I found this while looking for gifs
> Kitty!Jean))


(Yes)
<yes>


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> *( I WOULD KICK YOU OUT OF THIS RP. )*
> 
> "Wow, smooth, dust ass."



(( I SECOND THIS SO ****ING DONE RN ))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

I follow Jade, pretending to spin a chain gun barrel.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I WOULD KICK YOU OUT OF THIS RP. )
> 
> "Wow, smooth, dust ass."


"HEY, MY ASS IS CLEAN THANK YOU!" I slur drunkly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Lmao Myst ily <3
BUT DONT KILL SAGE. )

I start walking up a trail leading to the hut.
"We live in the hills, always have." I remark.
"Jean's drunk, by the way."
"Fantastic. He's developed another way to kill himself."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I SECOND THIS SO ****ING DONE RN ))



(Don't worry. That was only a joke. I might end up doing a story where I make the main character so important than have another side character kill them. Wait, I have a story I can do that with! *evil laugh* (not this one, I promise))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I throw a stick for Carmen. "FETCH!" I turn around and leave, my rage full, I decide to pay Blaze a _visit._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Ooooh. Random idea. How would you all feel if Blaze kills Sage?)



((I know this has been said already, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPE ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( There's a lot of cats today .-.
















asdfghjkl; ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( There's a lot of cats today .-.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(OMFGYIFVYTVYFVYVFU JNHBB YES)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I throw a stick for Carmen. "FETCH!" I turn around and leave, my rage full, I decide to pay Blaze a _visit._



(He's napping.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (He's napping.)



(I know  ) 
I knock on the door to the apartment. I knock louder. I set my arm on fire and get ready to punch the door down if he doesn't answer.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I look up from my pillow. "Sorry..."



I stare at him in the eyes. "I-i-it's fine..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hearing a loud noise, I jump out of bed and go to open the door. "What do you want?" I ask bitterly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He's a light sleeper. Sage will be the deep sleeper.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I reach up, grab Blaze by the throat and tackle him into his apartment. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU UP TOO?!?!!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( No one posts pictures of dogs for some reason .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I easily push the short boy off of me. "Take this up with your dad. I don't know much."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

((Wait, are Sage and Helix alone in the apartment now? If so, should I have Shad come in and ruin the mood? XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

We reach the hut, and with a flourish, I open the door.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Wait, are Sage and Helix alone in the apartment now? If so, should I have Shad come in and ruin the mood? XD))



(Yes. Please.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Where is Sai?!)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( No one posts pictures of dogs for some reason .-. ))




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Shut your dirty lying mouth!" I shout at him. "You know more than you're saying, screw you!" I slur drunkly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"You're drunk. Why don't you take a seat? I can call your friends if you want."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

I go in the hut.
"So..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"I don't need you to do Jack **** for me!" I shout.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

This is bad... this is _very_ bad... I don't want his dad mad at me now... F***... what do I do?! Maybe I should call _her_...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(( ^ Carmen's wolf form))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I shout bitterly, "Then get the f*** out of my apartment before I beat the s*** out of you, you little brat!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sit down." I gesture to a couch covered with animal skins. "I'll get you some tea. You could use it."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( yess call sai pls ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I set my arms in fire. "Tell me!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I shout bitterly, "Then get the f*** out of my apartment before I beat the s*** out of you, you little brat!"


"SHUT UP, DONT CALL ME LITTLE, DIRTY SCUM!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I also think she's next door ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I sneakily reach into my pocket and shoot Sai a text: 

_"Jean is here drunk. Get here before I beat the c*** out of him.

-Blaze"_

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I set my arms in fire. "Tell me!"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Why should I tell you?! It's too ****ing late! It's over. Now, go run home to 'daddy'."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"You know what's going on, why don't you tell us!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm snapped from my thoughts as I receive a text, _Oh god, Blaze._ I run out of Sage's apartment and into the hallway.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Go ask your dad then come back. I'm sick of talking to you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sneakily reach into my pocket and shoot Sai a text:
> 
> _"Jean is here drunk. Get here before I beat the c*** out of him.
> 
> ...


"I'M SO DONE WITH YOU!" I shout, getting angry when he mentions my father. I set my arms on fire and smash his table.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I burst into the apartment, "Okay, is *anything *burning?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I pull my hand into a fist and start beating in his face until it grows bloody. Pure rage boils in my blood as all rational thought leaves my mind.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pull my hand into a fist and start beating in his face until it grows bloody. Pure rage boils in my blood as all rational thought leaves my mind.
> 
> (1 sec. Fixing color after posting)



((lmfao I thought this was Sage XD))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know what to say, but I'm kinda nervous looking at Sage. _What if she hates me for good now? Damn, I really messed up... I don't know how I'll make it up to her, she must be so embarrassed... Wait, s**t! She can read your thoughts! Think of something else! Uh..._ I try to think of something else, but she just keeps staring...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I gasp in as I see Jean being battered, "STOP!" I shoot a small blast at Blaze, "What the hell is happening?!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I start making some mint tea on our camping stove. When I finish, I bring a cup over to Ans.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((lmfao I thought this was Sage XD))



(I'm on mobile and I didn't want to get ninja'd. ;-; )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pull my hand into a fist and start beating in his face until it grows bloody. Pure rage boils in my blood as all rational thought leaves my mind.
> 
> (1 sec. Fixing color after posting)


Even when I get beat up, I scowl and fight back. I start punching him with my fire fists. I then grab his head and smash it off the broken table.

(Fight fight fight)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I get blasted off of Jean when I notice Sai is here. "Your friend came into my apartment and started threatening me!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I glare at Jean, "I TOLD YOU TO ****ING STOP!" I shoot a blast at Jean. "Calm down and tell me what happened."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'm on mobile and I didn't want to get ninja'd. ;-; )



((ik, but at first I didn't read parentheses and I was like "WHAT THE F***?!" lmfao))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I glare at Jean, "I TOLD YOU TO ****ING STOP!" I shoot a blast at Jean.



I fall back and hit the floor


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I run back to Jean and push him down on the ground. I continue my assault until his face grows unrecognizable.

(Uh... I'll just leave this. *shrug*)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"Thanks," I mouth, drinking the tea silently.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I run to Blaze and grab his arm, letting my negative energy seep into him. "Both of you! Calm down!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I run back to Jean and push him down on the ground. I continue my assault until his face grows unrecognizable.



Getting madder and my face hurts badly, I roll him over and give him the same treatment he gave me.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

((I like how in one area it's just two people staring at each other, in another place people are quietly drinking tea, and the other place is a DRUNKEN BRAWL WITH FIRE AND EXPLOSIONS AND PUNCHING ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Feeling a ton of pain, I fall to the ground. "Dammit Sai..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((I like how in one area it's just two people staring at each other, in another place people are quietly drinking tea, and the other place is a DRUNKEN BRAWL WITH FIRE AND EXPLOSIONS AND PUNCHING ))



( CAN'T BREATHE )

I shoo Carmen out of the room, then sit next to him with my tea.
"Go ahead and talk if you want."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I grab Jean and release negative energy into him, "DON'T YOU ****ING IGNORE ME. WHAT HAPPENED?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Jean is in critical condition while Blaze only has cuts and bruises.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Even when I get beat up, I scowl and fight back. *I start punching him with my fire fists. I then grab his head and smash it off the broken table.*
> (Fight fight fight)



(( there is no way that either of them are okay rn ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

I finally speak. "Sage... do you actually ha-"

I come into Sage's apartment and crash on the couch between Sage and Hel. "WHEW! I. AM. BEAT!" I turn on the TV and watch some baseball.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Jean is in critical condition while Blaze only has cuts and bruises.)



(Jean isn't _that_ weak.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"I don't know what to say, that's all." I speak quietly. "Anku could be anywhere."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Blaze used to get in fights all the time.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(I'd call the fight equal)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean isn't _that_ weak.)



( *shrug* idk. I'm not good with fight scenes.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Blaze used to get in fights all the time.)



(Jean is the human torch/Natsu XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Blaze used to get in fights all the time.)



(( You do not get punched in the face with fire and say that you're okay. tbh Blaze is probably burned badly rn
Neither of them are okay, no matter how much experience in fighting they have.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Okay. Who goes next? I'm kinda stuck. >~< )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( You do not get punched in the face with fire and say that you're okay. Neither of them are okay, no matter how much experience in fighting they have.))



(I would say they are both very injured equally. Saiiiiiii, heal Jean's (smexy) face pls.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sai, get your friend and get the **** out of here." I mutter out, beginning to feel the toll the battle had on me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I glare at Blaze. "So. I'm going to heal the both of you, and we're going to have a nice talk. Nod if you understand me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I growl, then nod.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I pat him on the shoulder. "Hey. I'm sure they're fine."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Sai should feel sad that Blaze is being so rude.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I refuse to nod while glaring at the both of them.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh.
"They could be anywhere."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

They invade _my_ house... insult _my_ name... and _I'm_ supposed to act like _I_ feel bad. **** no. Not happening.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Sai should feel sad that Blaze is being so rude.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I refuse to nod while glaring at the both of them.


"Nod you unclean scum!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

(brb)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Blaze, don't play that ****ing game with me. Nod." I touch Jean's face and begin to heal him, "So, what happened?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Ans. Don't doubt your wife." I poke his nose. "Keep your chin up."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I refuse to nod." I say, while clutching my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"All I wanted was to find out what the hell he is doing with my dad!" I say, the healing magic sobering me up slightly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I finally speak. "Sage... do you actually ha-"
> 
> I come into Sage's apartment and crash on the couch between Sage and Hel. "WHEW! I. AM. BEAT!" I turn on the TV and watch some baseball.



"Hey. How was work?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

I put my chin up, and laugh faintly.
"Thanks, Jade."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(This is random but @beary: Can you edit the OP and change Blaze's age from 20 to 25? Thanks so much. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, "Jean, how exactly did you _ask _Blaze?"

I finish healing Jean and begin tending to Blaze's wounds, "You two will be the end of me." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (This is random but @beary: Can you edit the OP and change Blaze's age from 20 to 25? Thanks so much. ^_^ )



( On it, sister. )

I smile crookedly at him. 
"Is there anything in your house hinting of where she would have gone?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Don't. Touch. Me." I say in vain, trying to prevent Sai from healing me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I look away. "Okay! I hit him, but it was totally called for! This dirty peasant is working with my dad and from the looks of things doing creepy experiments on us! The coma is probably his fault!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

I try to think. "All that was there was charred rubble."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I straddle him, "You're like Helix. I _would _stab you, but you're already hurt. Now stay still."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I roll my eyes but allow her to finish healing... great... now, I just screwed up everything...


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I cover my mouth. "Oh my god. I can see why you are so shaken up.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'm sure my dad will love to hear about this!" I shout at him.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Jean, Blaze was in a coma too. _Yes_, he was paid by your father to work in the Pollination Project. Yes, your father is probably _still _paying him to observe us. However, you do not call people names when you try to ask them questions. Elementary school should've taught you better."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I say, with a threat obvious in my tone, "Go tell him. I have his number on speed dial."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I set my leg on fire, kick over a chair and storm towards the door. "I'm ****ing done! I'm going home!'


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I think I just pieced together Blaze's background. He lived out on the streets, on his own, getting in the occasional fight then Jean's dad saw him and knew he was perfect for the experiment. Which is why Blaze really needs the money.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Uh... trying to burn down his place?  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Work was same old, same old." I say. "Unlike you. I feel refreshed whenever I lay eyes on you."

"Shad, it's really not a good time..." I stop myself from saying anything more. 

"Huh? Why not? You two just hook up or something? Eh? Haha!"

I give Sage a stare. _Please help me._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I think I just pieced together Blaze's background. He lived out on the streets, on his own, getting in the occasional fight then Jean's dad saw him and knew he was perfect for the experiment. Which is why Blaze really needs the money.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Uh... trying to burn down his place?  )


(Nice back story. And no, I'm not, just kicking a chair. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Jean!" I yell, "You get your ass over here!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Work was same old, same old." I say. "Unlike you. I feel refreshed whenever I lay eyes on you."
> 
> "Shad, it's really not a good time..." I stop myself from saying anything more.
> 
> ...



"It's okay. He's just mad that he got slapped by a girl." I say triumphantly.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I straddle him, "You're like Helix. I _would _stab you, but you're already hurt. Now stay still."



((*tips hat*))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Why the hell should I?" I snap. "He hates me, and I hate him!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Nice back story. And no, I'm not, just kicking a chair. XD)



(So if Blaze ever tries to back out, the dad can threaten him about sending him back to the streets or something.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (So if Blaze ever tries to back out, the dad can threaten him about sending him back to the streets or something.)



(#dadoftheyear)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Listen to me Jean. Come back. NOW." I glare down at Blaze, "You're not free yet either."

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((*tips hat*))



(( omfg ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh and come back. "..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"****." I mutter under my breath along with other obscenities.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"Jade, have you ever... Lost someone?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I stand up off of Blaze as I finish healing him. "So... explain to me what happened. Step my step. No one needs to get hurt. Who wants to start?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh! Is that so, Hel? What for?" I laugh.

I lighten up a bit. "Yeah, it was pretty bad, too. I tried to steal something from her, but she realized what I did after a few seconds. Heh..." 

"That's my bro. Same klepto as always."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Not me."

(How is Sai conscious after taking in all that negative energy?  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What about you? Do you steal?" I direct towards Shadrach, not even looking at Helix anymore.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( She released all her prior energy into them. Physical energy doesn't take up as much space as emotional energy, so Sai was careful when absorbing their energy this time. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Oh, okay.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"You're pathetic..." I mutter.  "I was angry because of reasons I've already explained. I also had 10 beers. I got angry at his stupid face, hit him, he hit me, ect."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Lost..?"
I stay silent for a minute.
"Yes, I have. I lost my parents."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(How awkward would it be if Daddy of the year phoned now XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Alright. Now, Blaze. Explain what happened from when you and Jean somehow met until now."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, _I_ was defending my home and myself from this idiot."

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (How awkward would it be if Daddy of the year phoned now XD)



(DO IT)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"That's great. Start from the beginning, what made you and Jean come in contact with each other?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'm sorry." I say quietly, finishing my tea.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"He came to my house and found me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

I pick up my work phone as I spin in my office chair. _Stupid Jean is late again, that brat never comes home on time. And he is meant to be the companies heir? Pfft._ I have to ring Blaze, to tell him something. I ring him.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Me? No, I don't steal. Well, not compulsively anyway. I've been known to steal hearts in spite of myself..." I look away dramatically, hopefully making me seem sensitive and relatable.

I would tell him to stop, but at this point I'm afraid of what Sage might come back with if I try to speak up... _Goddammit, you're fluster when she's with you and you're flustered when she's against you! Get a grip, or you'll stop functioning as long as she exists, you dumbf**k._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Okay, 
So drunk Jean came to your house, threw a punch, and then all this happened?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "He came to my house and found me."



"You deserved it though!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Why do you ask?" I say quietly, sipping my tea.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh? That's interesting." I comment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of all the times my phone rings, it had to be now. I ignore my guests and pick it up. "Hello?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Jean, why do you think he deserved it? Explain to me your side of the story."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"Just curious."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Ah, Sai, the calm and mature one... such motherliness. XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I second the Sai x Dad ship now. lmfao)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Jean, why do you think he deserved it? Explain to me your side of the story."



"Because he-" I notice him get a call. "Who is that?"
"Starting tomorrow, phase two is going to go underway. I need to meet with you tomorrow."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( #Blai  ))


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Ooo, Kaiaa is viewing. I feel special *v* )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Ah, Sai, the calm and mature one... such motherliness. XD)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (I second the Sai x Dad ship now. lmfao)



(Plot twist, Sai is Jean's mother :O JOKES)
(Jean is older anyway XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"What time?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Plot twist, Sai is Jean's mother :O JOKES)
> (Jean is older anyway XD)



(Or maybe she's the hot new step mom.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Plot twist, Sai is Jean's mother :O JOKES)
> (Jean is older anyway XD)



(( What if Sai's mom was Jean's Dad's Mistress?  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "What time?"



I run up and try to grab his phone. "Is that who I think it is?!"
"The time will be- is someone with you, Mr Blaze?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I grab Jean, "Stop."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( What if Sai's mom was Jean's Dad's Mistress?  ))



(Inception *explosion*)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sai grabs me and I huff, backing off. "This isn't fair!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Your son. I almost beat him to a pulp." I stand up, not letting Jean grab my phone.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Jean, be quiet. We don't want your dad to watch us more than he is."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I open my mouth to say something, when there is a pounding at the door.
"Hey, it's snowing out here. Some help?"
I sigh, stand up, and open the door for him. He faceplants onto the wood floor, covered in snow.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Your son. I almost beat him to a pulp." I stand up, not letting Jean grab my phone.



"Ugh, that little brat is always getting in the way! I would tell you to finish him off, but we do need him, as well as the others and everyone in that coma if things are going to work our way. So don't go overboard. You got it?" I say bitterly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stay quiet like Sai says.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'll try my best, sir. Would you like to talk to him?" I glance over at Jean.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( #BestDadOf2014 ))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"Grandpa Aions liked snow. He was cool." I state. "His blind eye was painted like this, too." I point to the red Eye of Horus painted on my left eye.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Good job." I murmur. "Can you warm up that rabbit we had this morning?"
"Fiiine." I shake myself in a dog-like manner, and go over to the camping stove.
I look out the window at the darkening sky.
"You're blind in one eye?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( #Blai  ))



(How will Sai handle Blaze whenever he gets in a fight? lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I just realized that this story is filled with people that have no parents or bad parents omfg ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I'll try my best, sir. Would you like to talk to him?" I glance over at Jean.



I notice him glance at me. "TAKE YOUR DIRTY EYES OFF ME!" 
"No need. I will have a _word_ with the brat myself later." I say. "I need to see you tomorrow at 3:00 in the afternoon."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(It kinda works in a weird way... a healer and a guy who gets injured/in fights a lot...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (How will Sai handle Blaze whenever he gets in a fight? lmfao)



(( obvs how Sherry handles Jake ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (It kinda works in a weird way... a healer and a guy who gets injured/in fights a lot...)



(( Get on board yet?  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I just realized that this story is filled with people that have no parents or bad parents omfg ))



(No, Jean's dad is the #bestdadof2014)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sounds perfect. I'll see you then."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

(Back, internet crashed again. wtf is happening with Shad and Helix? I have no idea where I left off <_<)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( obvs how Sherry handles Jake ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Sort-of... we still need a wrap-up with Orion though... It feels unfinished...)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah, but I don't talk about it much. Aions was, too."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Sort-of... we still need a wrap-up with Orion though... It feels unfinished...)



(( we just gotta make them realize that they're more best friends than anything ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( we just gotta make them realize that they're more best friends than anything ))



(Is Oriai getting friend zoned? )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(I want Orion to at least have a fighting chance.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Is Oriai getting friend zoned? )



(( I guess so
We have too many people in this RP and not enough ships omfg
Quick someone ship Gio ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(So... should Blaze hang up or does the dad hang up?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Sounds perfect. I'll see you then."



I hang up.
"What. The. ****." I try and stay calm, but can't.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( ORIONS GETTING FRIENDZONED BY A LYING,  SECRETIVE HULK?! WTF IS WRONG WITH THE WORLD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I want Orion to at least have a fighting chance.  )



(( bc Orion cared sooooo much that Sai was wearing Blaze's clothes  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Gio x Kurai maybe? idk)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I guess so
> We have too many people in this RP and not enough ships omfg
> Quick someone ship Gio ))


(My OTP is SAD so you know. #SAD Sai x Dad. .         ........    ....... Jokes.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( almost anything works for Gio, since he _is_ pan. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( bc Orion cared sooooo much that Sai was wearing Blaze's clothes  ))



(Blame that on fuzzling. idk anymore...)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Hmm." I sit down next to to him again.
"It makes you special."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( bc Orion cared sooooo much that Sai was wearing Blaze's clothes  ))




( Does it matter? D: )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"So, this has been nice and all, but can you two please leave?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( Does it matter? D: )



(YES! FIGHT FOR YOUR GIRL!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(You barely ask her to be your girlfriend then she goes out and does that... *sigh* Orion really is brain dead...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Gladly!" I snap at Blaze and storm out.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

I laugh silently. "I'm glad I helped you out of that pit."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( tbh I think Sai only dates Orion b/c he has a good personality))

"Nope. We're figuring this out. Jean, why do you think Blaze deserved it?" I sigh as Jean storms out. "_Children_."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Well... any sparks? idk... they did confess their love and all...  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Freshly cooked rabbit stew, coming up!" I chime, coming in with bowls. "Lucky you, I was feeling cookingly."

"That's not a word, stupid." I grin, and take two bowls, handing one to Ans, and a spoon. "Ans, if you don't have anywhere to stay, you can sleep here. And yes, I am glad you did that."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( tbh I think Sai only dates Orion b/c he has a good personality))
> 
> "Nope. We're figuring this out. Jean, why do you think Blaze deserved it?"


"Because he is part of something bigger, and it's going to get us killed. It could get _you_ killed."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( remember that he died tho 
sai had more than enough time to move on 
maybe she's clinging to Orion bc she's scared that he'll die again rather than actual love ))


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( remember that he died tho
> sai had more than enough time to move on
> maybe she's clinging to Orion bc she's scared that he'll die again rather than actual love ))




( Agreed. c: Oriai died, let's sail #Saison now.  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( remember that he died tho
> sai had more than enough time to move on
> maybe she's clinging to Orion bc she's scared that he'll die again rather than actual love ))



(wtf?! First, you claim Sai doesn't love him anymore, then this happens: 





Lafiel said:


> (( OHMIGOD ORION SHE LOVES YOU OKAY STAHP ; O ; ))
> 
> "I— I still like you, but it's totally okay if you don't feel the same way."
> 
> ...



and now, you're saying that... I don't get it...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Agreed. c: Oriai died, let's sail #Saison now.  )



(( #Blai  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Oh, and this: 





Lafiel said:


> (( Shhhhhh that was back when you told me that he was going to die ok
> Fixing that rn ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sai is the female equivalent of a player... >~< )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (wtf?! First, you claim Sai doesn't love him anymore, then this happens:
> and now, you're saying that... I don't get it...)



(( It's the different way you and Fuzzling role play Orion. Your Orion could possibly work with Sai, but Fuzzling's Orion cannot the way he is now.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Agreed. c: Oriai died, let's sail #Saison now.  )





Lafiel said:


> (( #Blai  ))


(#SAD )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( It's the different way you and Fuzzling role play Orion. Your Orion could possibly work with Sai, but Fuzzling's Orion cannot the way he is now.))



(Well... I don't know... >~<

I guess fuzzling needs to step up?)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Fuzzling's Orion died a while ago, and then... THE MYST ORION WAS BORN )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Well... I don't know... >~<
> I guess fuzzling needs to step up?)



(( sometimes you just gotta let things die
like how Fuzzling originally forced orion's death on all of us  ))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"If you have an extra space to sleep, Then I guess I'll stay until I have a new house..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Fuzzling's Orion died a while ago, and then... THE MYST ORION WAS BORN )



(Me and my plot twists... What do we do with him now?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Me and my plot twists... What do we do with him now?)



(( We sail #Blai and keep Orion/Grayson for Gio idk ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I look down disappointed. "Go ahead, Sai. Yell at me. These are my true colors."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( How about this:


I will step it up with Oriai, and everytime I post about the relationship, Myst and Laf will rate the post 1 to 10. If I get 5 rates 4 or below, we kill Orion  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"I hope you don't mind the couch, because that's what we have." I laugh. "Car and I share a bed, because we're siblings..and so  I can beat him up even in my sleep." I make an evil grin at Carmen.
"She kicks like the devil. NEVER sleep with her."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( How about this:
> 
> 
> I will step it up with Oriai, and everytime I post about the relationship, Myst and Laf will rate the post 1 to 10. If I get 5 rates 4 or below, we kill Orion  )



( Sounds good. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( We sail #Blai and keep Orion/Grayson for Gio idk ))



(Or sail Grayson x Kurai then Orion x Gio? Idk)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( How about this:
> 
> 
> I will step it up with Oriai, and everytime I post about the relationship, Myst and Laf will rate the post 1 to 10. If I get 5 rates 4 or below, we kill Orion  )



(Okay, good.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( How about this:
> 
> 
> I will step it up with Oriai, and everytime I post about the relationship, Myst and Laf will rate the post 1 to 10. If I get 5 rates 4 or below, we kill Orion  )



(Perfect.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"I don't mind." I say, standing up.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( How about this:
> I will step it up with Oriai, and everytime I post about the relationship, Myst and Laf will rate the post 1 to 10. If I get 5 rates 4 or below, we kill Orion  )



(( idc really I just wanna sail #Blai ))

I sigh, "You, Blaze, are certainly...... interesting. So, Jean's dad, you're really actually working for him?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

(I need to sleep soon. How do I subtly leave?)


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Welp, I'm just going to lurk and post in parentheses until tomorrow )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Good. Now sit down with me and eat your dinner." I say, taking his hand and pulling him back down. "Can't sleep on an empty stomach."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I need to sleep soon. How do I subtly leave?)



(( I think Jean stormed out already idk 

Nevermind I'll figure something out i got this ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah... I normally wouldn't do things like this but I really need the money..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

_Grrr, I feel so mad!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "Yeah... I normally wouldn't do things like this but I really need the money..."



"So you _are_ involved!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"If money's a problem, you can stay at my place. As you know, I _am_ a doctor."

I turn to Jean, "Don't worry. I'm not going to die anytime soon, you should talk with daddy dearest."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Nah, it's fine... I'm already too deep in this mess..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "If money's a problem, you can stay at my place. As you know, I _am_ a doctor."
> 
> I turn to Jean, "Don't worry. I'm not going to die anytime soon, you should talk with daddy dearest."



"Hardly someone I hold _dear_." I mutter. "I'm going home."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"It's _never_ too late to back out of something."

I wave to Jean, "Night."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"In this case, it is..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sit down on the couch and pat the seat beside me, "Mind explaining?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

I eat the meal she made. "Again, thank ya's."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, I still have a job to do so I guess I'll see you around?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I can't..." I don't want her to see my _weak_ side... I snap up in anger, "What do you want?! Get out... leave me alone with my thoughts..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I roll my eyes, "You can't complain that you have problems and then never explain them." I pat the seat, "Sit down."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Night." I smile at Sai then leave. I go home, feeling nervous and strange.
I wait at the door and stare Jean down when he arrives. I grab his hair and yank him off his feet so he looked me eye to eye. "What did I tell you about getting in my way." I spit out. I drag him inside.   
(Going now, night  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

(Back and caught up)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( poor bb jean ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( poor bb jean ))



(I imagined that scene as him as a kitty. OMG, why. Anyway, night guys XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( this is jean tho







<3 ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(What ticks off Sai the most? I want Blaze to make her mad.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, I don't need _your_ help."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Her father and his habits/People insulting her mom/People insulting her brother))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh softly, "Isn't that what everyone says when they're upset?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, I'm sure your family needs you more than I do. You should go."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yeah... that didn't help me much. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow, "I live alone. My family doesn't exactly need me right now, but I can call my brother if you're so worried."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( sai is stubborn af tbh ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"It's nothing." I stand up, and say, "If you're done, I'll wash your bowl outside. Feel free to grab the blanket at the foot of the bed in the other room, and the pillow as well." I take a washbasin and haul it outside, plus some dirty clothes. "We live traditionally in this house." I laugh.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Pure undiluted rage fills my blood once again. I mutter quietly, "Stubborn *****..."

(Can Sai cure people of rage? lmfao)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, if I'm gonna live here for a while, I might as well not be a lazy bum and help ya's out," I say, picking up my bowl.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( nope ))

I tilt my head, "There were better ways to handle that. You could just talk to me, y'know. You act like I'm going to ruin your entire life."


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

( Gtg, characters free-reign -Wink wink nudge nudge-  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Isn't that emotional pain? What constitutes emotional pain?)

"Can you stop telling me what I should've done and just leave already?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Y'sure? It's pretty cold.." I remark, stepping outside and putting some snow in the basin. "Could you melt the ice for me?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Gtg, characters free-reign -Wink wink nudge nudge-  )



(Nuh-uh. Orion is your problem now. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Heads up. If Sai doesn't leave already, Blaze will attack her.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( she can soften the blow, but it'll still be there.
The way he is now, she'll collapse if she healed him.))

"Is that what you really want?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yes." I reply firmly.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah." I melt some ice into a bucket. "This good?"

(Going for tonight)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I sigh, "It was nice talking to you, you should text me sometime." I leave the apartment, "Stay safe."


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

"Mhm. Now, you've helped. Get your butt inside and go to bed." 
I playfully shove him inside, then start washing the bowls and clothes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Once she's out, I lock the door. Finally... if she stayed any longer, I would've hit her...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( where should sai go next? tbh I have no idea where anyone is.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I grab my car keys and head out the door. I need to go for a drive to clear my head.

(Guys, what sounds better: car accident or going to a bar and getting in a fight? Neither will result in death. I promise.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Umm...bar fight. )

I go inside after finishing, to see Ans asleep on the sofa. Tiptoeing over, I plant a kiss on his forhead, and go to my room to sleep.

( IGNORE THE GODMODDING
I just don't want Ans suspended in mid-shove forever okie )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( either is good if he ends up in Sai's hospital  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Mmkay. Heh)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh? That's interesting." I comment.



"Yeah." I say. "Maybe I could show you around my place out in the country..." 

"'My place'? Right after Dad dies you're just going to take ownership of the house?"

"I don't need to. He had a will. He thought you were going to die, so I got the house."

"What?!" I'm outraged by this. "Or did he say I just wouldn't have been 'strong enough' to run the house anyway?" 

This kid's been using his little 'I'm not strong enough' sob story for too long. Time to teach him a lesson... "You want strong, you little tool?" I tackle him to the ground and start punching.

Now he's hitting me in the face... Ol' Shad, using violence... the easy way out... No, no, don't talk it over, that's fine... Just start hitting me without warning... Everything fades into blackness.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Sai's gonna get a call like:

"So your boyfriend that you broke out of the hospital the other day, he's here again."

"****" ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( osnap )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( that's the excuse she used tho ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Brb)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Just assume that Sai went home b/c I'm too tired to RP it out ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Just watch Helix die on the ground why don't you Sage )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Just watch Helix die on the ground why don't you Sage )



((ikr? She chose THIS MOMENT to go "brb" just to screw with me XD))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't realize I started crying until the tears start to run down my face. I run over and try to pull Shadrach off of Helix. I stutter out, "S-s-stop it."

(sorry. I have somewhat of a life.  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( gg )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( me watching this RP like :
 (|    ___|)
=OWO=


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

After driving for a bit, I stopped at an all-too familiar bar. Ah, good times... I parked and went inside.

The bartender shoots me a glance as if to say, _"You're not welcome here."_

I sit down on one of the stools and order a beer.

"Look who has the nerve to come back."

Without glancing at the voice, I knew who it was. _Him_. My rival. We've gotten in one too many fights long ago... Not having the patience, I reply bitterly, "Lance, what the **** do you want from me?"

"Oh? Do I hear a challenge now?"

Without realizing what I'm doing, I say, "Bring it on, hot shot."

With only rage to guide me, I push Lance off his stool and climb on top of him, continuously delivering punch after punch. All those fights... he always won... not today.

He throws me off onto my back and I crash into the bar behind me. Glass shatters everywhere. Blood starts to run down my face, my arms, everywhere...

I run back, and continue my pummeling. Soon, we both find ourselves outside. Alone. I use the watch. Now that Lance is frozen, I can attack easily. My eyes burning with blood-lust. I keep punching until every inch of his body is coated in blood.

His face turns pale. That's when I stop. His blood-battered body collapses before me... I can't keep my eyes open any longer... I begin to lose consciousness and pass out... Time once again resumes...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I imagine Lance as an extremely flamboyant muscular French man I have a problem ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Me:







 )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"Get off!" I yell. I brandish one of my arms and knock Sage away while I keep on punching. "You. Need. To. Learn. Your. Lesson!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Get off!" I yell. I brandish one of my arms and knock Sage away while I keep on punching. "You. Need. To. Learn. Your. Lesson!"



( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I start to panic. I've never been a violent person. I reach over and grab a lamp and smash it over his head, hoping that does the trick.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

((OMFG DID BLAZE JUST ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



((lmfao))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Done editing. Sai, after his black-out, the ambulance comes along with the police.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I start to panic. I've never been a violent person. I reach over and grab a lamp and smash it over his head, hoping that does the trick.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((OMFG DID BLAZE JUST ))



(Yes, his temper will be the end of him...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2014)

"You'll... never... learn..." I collapse as I receive a blow to the back of my head.

(Good night, all!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Feeling creeped out, I pull out my phone and call Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I get a call as I'm watching _Pok?mon_.

"Hello?"
"Ummm.... Sai...there was a really big bar fight, lots of blood, the police are all over it."
"Are the patients stable?"
"Sort of....one of them is in critical conditon, the other is your boyfriend."
"****. I'm heading there now."

I hang up, only to receive another call.

"Hello?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Everyone is freaking passing out
night, y'all. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Lance died btw. Or he's broken enough that he dies in hospital.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( ~edited~ ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Sai... um... Helix's brother just attacked him... I-i-i didn't know what to do so I... um... smashed a lamp over his head to knock him out." That's when the waterworks happen again.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Oh, ****. I'm heading to the hospital now, do you think you can meet me there?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'll try." I hang up, grab my keys, and head out the door.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

((sorry, I had something to do.))

I park outside the hospital and run in, "Blaze? Where is he?"

"R— Room 801."

"Thanks."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(No worries. ^_^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

At the hospital, I wait awkwardly in the lobby for Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I run past Sage and then quickly stop, "Umm.... it would be good if you could give me a brief summary. Are they with you?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"No. I don't think I could carry them. Um... Shadrach just attacked Helix out of the blue..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Btw, Blaze was able to have one beer before the fight so his breath may smell/he may be slightly drunk.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I nod, "Okay. Where were you when this happened? I'll send a team to help move them here."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( got it ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"My apartment. They're both knocked out right now."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I nod and point to the front desk, "Talk to the nurse and tell her that I sent you." I continue running, _I knew I shouldn't have left him alone._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I talk to the nurse. She says she'll have a team bring them in shortly. Then I go over and sit in one of the waiting room chairs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Tokayseye! Stop lurking... ) (or I'll have Scarlett kill Roselyn in the CYOA!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes open. White surrounds me everywhere... oh, god... the hospital... again... the one place I hated more than anything...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( Everyone is freaking passing out
> night, y'all. )



(Night. ^_^)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( sorry about being late, my parents and I had 'a talk'))

I burst into the room and see him hooked up to a monitor. _Oh god_ 

"B- Blaze?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(No worries. ^_^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hey there." I reply weakly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I rush over to him and touch his forehead, "How're you feeling? ****. This is my fault." I comb through my hair with my free hand.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

(Does anyone know where Kurai is at? I can't remember where Jade took her to.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I laugh easily. "You're not the one who went to a bar and got in a fight."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> (Does anyone know where Kurai is at? I can't remember where Jade took her to.)



(You're in Sage's apt. IIRC)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Do you know how I _felt _when I got that call? I'm just so glad that you're alright..... What're we going to do about your buddy...." The thoughts race through my head.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I laugh easily. "You're not the one who went to a bar and got in a fight."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Oh, okay thanks.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"He's anything *but* my buddy..." My thoughts start to wander off. Did I really kill him? With my own hands? ****... this ruins everything...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> (Oh, okay thanks.)



(( There should be an ambulance arriving there any second, I think.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(You can mention the smell of beer if you want.)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( There should be an ambulance arriving there any second, I think.))



(I'll have her wake up when it arrives.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I wrinkle my nose, "Were you drinking?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> (I'll have her wake up when it arrives.)



(Sage is in the waiting room in hospital and there are two passed out guys in the apt. with you.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"A little. Why?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I can smell it." I sit down in the bedside chair, "Are you okay?"

(( Sai doesn't drink btw ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah... I think so... so... uh... did I... um... is the other guy dead?" I look over at her with a worried expression on my face.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I grimace, "He may as well be. Do you think that Jean's dad will cover for you?" I massage my temples, "We can't let them take you."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"We'll see... I'll have to lay low for a while though..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"You can stay at my house, I guess." I bite my lip, "I'm just glad that you're okay."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I ask suddenly, shocking myself, "If I ran away... would you come too?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Are you okay with that? I'd hate to impose..."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Sage is in the waiting room in hospital and there are two passed out guys in the apt. with you.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "A little. Why?"



(Oh, this should be fun to RP.)

I slowly awaken from fainting.

_Where am I? Was that a... dream?_ I touch my cheek, and it still hurt. _Nope, defiantly real. ...Okay, perhaps I should figure out where those two wolf people and that fire spitter are at, and ask them what's going on..._

I examine the room I am in, hoping to find the three. I notice two guys, one covered in blood(?) and the other asleep, with a shattered lamp nearby.

_What the- who are these guys?_ I ask myself. I then quickly realize where I'm at.

_This is... Sage's apartment..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"I guess I'd _have _to follow you in you choose to run... we all clearly see what happens when I leave you alone." I nod, "It'll be fine, maybe we can go shopping together and brighten up the place. Hopefully Jean's dad will cover everything up, after all, you're his agent."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah..." I laugh. "I'm currently in a contract with him... if I run... he'll kill _her_... or maybe she's already dead... it's been so long..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Time to start up a bit of jealousy. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I tilt my head, "Her?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Yeah... that's the reason I need the money... I'm trying to go back to her... but she's so far away..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Time to start up a bit of jealousy. XD)



(( THIS COULD BE HOW SAI REALIZES SHE ONLY PLATONICALLY LIKES ORION ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Her family was forced to move. He went broke. He went on the streets. For 3 years, they maintained a long-distance relationship. He doesn't tell many people though.

Makes sense?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( THIS COULD BE HOW SAI REALIZES SHE ONLY PLATONICALLY LIKES ORION ))



(I thought we're giving Orion a chance. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(At first, I was envisioning that he needed the money for drugs or booze... but this seems sweeter. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"What d'you mean by far away?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Her family was forced to move. He went broke. He went on the streets. For 3 years, they maintained a long-distance relationship. He doesn't tell many people though.
> Makes sense?)
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> *(I thought we're giving Orion a chance. lmfao)*
> ...



(( lol no Blaze and Sai remind me of Jake and Sherry so much that I can't handle it ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Her family was forced to move three years ago... At that time, we had been together for four years... We decided to try long-distance until I could gather enough money to fly to her but then I got caught up with the project... Now, I have the money but I can't leave..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "What d'you mean by far away?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(You do realize I have no ****ing clue who Jake and Sherry are?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( I got you



Spoiler: Jake and Sherry

















 ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh, "What does Jean's dad want from us? The faster we finish this project, the faster you can go to her, right?" I ignore the stinging feeling.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I say dreamily, "Yeah... that'll be nice... but I don't know what he wants... Phase Two starts tomorrow..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, I see. Interesting.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I smile at him, "I'll get you to her. I promise." I brush my hair from my eyes, "Phase two...." I look at Blaze, "What exactly happened in Phase one? A hallucination? Was it all actually _real_?"

I ignore the stinging. _I'm probably hungry or something._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"This is going to sound weird but... when you're around... I don't miss _her_ as much..."

"Well, I'm not entirely too sure. I'll find out tomorrow."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sorry. Just had to tease you there.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

((We can all be buds at the hospital and Sai can confess to Sage about how she's conflicted and finally meet Kurai OWO))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod, "If you don't mind me asking, do you know where she lives? Even if you don't, a description would be nice. A name, maybe?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((We can all be buds at the hospital and Sai can confess to Sage about how she's conflicted and finally meet Kurai OWO))



(How's Kurai going to get to the hospital? Or, are you guys coming back to Sage's apartment?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Uh... what continent/country are we in?  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> (How's Kurai going to get to the hospital? Or, are you guys coming back to Sage's apartment?)



(Climb in the ambulance and say they're your friends? idk)

(They meaning Helix/Shadrach.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> *"This is going to sound weird but... when you're around... I don't miss her as much..."*
> "Well, I'm not entirely too sure. I'll find out tomorrow."
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (Sorry. Just had to tease you there.  )



(( I'd complain but that's cheesy af
#Blai is a ship that needs to develop rather than just happen ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> (How's Kurai going to get to the hospital? Or, are you guys coming back to Sage's apartment?)



(( Hitch a ride in the ambulance ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'd complain but that's cheesy af
> #Blai is a ship that needs to develop rather than just happen ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(I already said that. Wow... tokay is right. I _am_ a real life mind reader too. XD)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'd complain but that's cheesy af
> #Blai is a ship that needs to develop rather than just happen ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(What ambulance? Is there one coming for Shad and Helix?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> (What ambulance? Is there one coming for Shad and Helix?)



(Yes...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare off dreamily in the distance, "Her name is Holly... she's short like you but with long blonde hair and bright blue eyes... Whenever I'm around her, I feel like I don't have to act tough for her... she just gets me... y'know?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Rare look into Blaze's soft spot. Savor it. lmfao)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Yes...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Oh, lol. Guess I forgot about that.)

As soon as I began to think about calling for an ambulance, one arrived.

"Oh, guess someone must've called one, already." I thought aloud.

The nurses came into Sage's apartament and carried Shad and Helix into the ambulance. They let come along, since they wanted to make sure the burn on my face wasn't anything serious.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I start to twiddle my thumbs... where are they? I really hope Helix is okay... I let out a sigh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Wow, him describing his gf... sounds so clich?... man, I need to watch more movies... >~<)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Random: omg... just noticed that AoT comes off hiatus from crunchyroll tomorrow. I know you can watch it elsewhere but I'm too lazy to...)


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I start to twiddle my thumbs... where are they? I really hope Helix is okay... I let out a sigh...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



( I never left mueheheheheheheeeee
Anyways 
I have blonde hair and blue eyes 
am I cliche? )


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

As we drive towards the hospital, the nurse standing next to me told me my burn wasn't serious, and gave me some ointment for the burn. 

A few minutes later, The ambulance arrived at the hospital, and the nurses began to take the two guys somewhere inside the hospital, and I followed.

As I entered the hopsital, I noticed Sage. I left the boys and went towards her. 

"Uh... Sage? How did I get into your apartment, and why were there two guys knocked out inside of it?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Not her appearance. The way he talks about her. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Um... it's a long story... You have time?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Im chinese so idk 
assume sai is too I guess 
catching up bc I was eating peaches))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(No problem. Wait, why was Kurai passed out anyways?)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Not her appearance. The way he talks about her. lmfao)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "Um... it's a long story... You have time?"



"I have a lot of time. So, what's going on?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Faceplanted while running away from Wolf Carmen and lave barfing Jean. )


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (No problem. Wait, why was Kurai passed out anyways?)



(She passed out from inhaling too much smoke from the forest fire.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, the two brothers got in a fight. One knocked the other unconscious and was still attacking so I had to knock him unconscious by smashing a lamp over his head... as for why you were there, I think you were brought after the fire."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I nod, "We all have that person. So, how did you two first meet?" I feel the pain again. _I'm really hungry, oh my god._

(( sai confusing love pains for hunger ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(lmfao)

"Well, I was at a bar and I almost got in a fight with someone... she was the bartender... and she came to my rescue. I wasn't so strong then. I asked for her number and it just grew from there..." I smile, happy at the memory...


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well, the two brothers got in a fight. One knocked the other unconscious and was still attacking so I had to knock him unconscious by smashing a lamp over his head... as for why you were there, I think you were brought after the fire."



"Uh... speaking of the fire... Are the two with the wolf ears... werewolves? And how did that asian guy spit fire at me?" I try to ask as calmly and normal as possible.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I cover my hand over her mouth. "Sshh... don't ask that here. People will stare. I'll tell you later. I promise."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I cover my hand over her mouth. "Sshh... don't ask that here. People will stare. I'll tell you later. I promise."



I nod. _So... that wasn't a dream? This day just gets weirder and weirder..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I send her a thought. _"No, it wasn't a dream..."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I remove my hand from her mouth and smile at her.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I send her a thought. _"No, it wasn't a dream..."_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I remove my hand from her mouth and smile at her.



_Y-you j-just - how did you do that!?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I laugh and send another thought. _"I'll explain it all later."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "Uh... speaking of the fire... Are the two with the wolf ears... werewolves? And how did that *asian guy *spit fire at me?" I try to ask as calmly and normal as possible.



((click bc I laughed my ass off))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I let out a sigh... why does it seem like we're way in over our heads? And we're even dragging in innocent bystanders... this is so not looking good anymore...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I nod, "First date?" _Who am I kidding, these are not ****ing hunger pains._


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

_"U-uh, alright. But, can you stop reading my mind, please? Kinda invading my privacy."_ I reply, trying to make mind reading sound normal.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((click bc I laughed my ass off))



(lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> _"U-uh, alright. But, can you stop reading my mind, please? Kinda invading my privacy."_ I reply, trying to make mind reading sound normal.



I blush slightly and say aloud, "I'll try my best."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I nod, "First date?" _Who am I kidding, these are not ****ing hunger pains._



"Well, I wanted to impress her so I went to her house, picked her up, got her some flowers, and we went to a fancy restaurant. I didn't want her to think I was just another drunk..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(How long do you think the experiment lasted? A month? Two months? Time did move slower in the experiment versus real life...)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

I simply nod, and turn away from Sage slighlty. 

_Does everyone but me have some special power, I just didn't know about it? No, that's crazy... then again, people turning into werewolves, throwing up fire and reading minds is also crazy... This is so confusing..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I can't help myself. I tell the girl, _"It only gets better."_

(italics mean thought sent btw)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I laugh, "Cute. If I'm still alive then, how about you let me help plan your wedding?" I smile at him, _It shouldn't hurt this much. 

*What are you doing? Just seduce him, use what dad taught you?*

I'm not one of his kind. Just stop.

*Fine. But you'll be the one that's hurt. Just like you always are. *_


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I can't help myself. I tell the girl, _"It only gets better."_
> 
> (italics mean thought sent btw)



_"Hey! I thought you said you'll try your best to not read my thoughts! And what do you mean 'it only gets better'? Do... other people have these 'powers'?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I smile up at her, "Of course... except I'm a bit worried... we haven't talked since before the experiment... I've tried her phone, email, anything... no response... I hope she still lives at the address she gave me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"Fine, I'll stop. For now."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

"Gio can help track her down if you want. He's pretty skilled when it comes to hacking into databases."


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"That'd be wonderful." Why am I making her sound so wonderful? We didn't end on the best terms... but it's so easy to just forget that sometimes...


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> I smile up at her, "Of course... except I'm a bit worried... we haven't talked since before the experiment... I've tried her phone, email, anything... no response... I hope she still lives at the address she gave me."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> _"Fine, I'll stop. For now."_



_"Thank you."_ I then, realizing that we might be here awhile, decide to take a nap.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

It isn't exactly lying but I'm not telling the whole truth... I decide to change the topic and ask, "How are things with you and Orion? That is your boyfriend's name, right?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Seemed a bit too good to be true. Plus I wanted to give Sai a glimmer of hope.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, god...

*Myst (376) Lafiel (296) CommanderLeahShepard (190) Beary (146)* Sparkanine (120) Cariad (98) Gregriii (95) Xenuet (82) *tokayseye (75) Fuzzling (67)* )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I shrug, "I guess we're doing okay, we don't exactly _talk _to each other all that often. It's my fault, I'm pretty bad at relationships. It's just..... _hard _for me when it comes to love. What exactly does love *feel *like?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> It isn't exactly lying but I'm not telling the whole truth... I decide to change the topic and ask, "How are things with you and Orion? That is your boyfriend's name, right?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



( <3

I SEE YOU JASON )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( omfg))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Warning: Possibly clich? things...)

I take a deep breath before saying, "Love feels like... just the sight of them makes you happy... like all you want to do is be with them or hear their voice... and when they get hurt, you'd go through hell for them..." Except... I didn't feel that with _her_... She doesn't know that though... Why am I leading her on still?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( omfg))



( XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I frown, "But I'd do that for a lot of people. What does *romantic *love feel like?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

I wake up in the night, and go to get a cup of milk.

( I know you're there, Jason. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I look down at the ground ashamed. I whisper out, "I... I guess I don't know..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

(( Like I said, Sai is a type of person who always feels unwanted. Becoming a doctor meant people would need her, which then made her happy.

In the Apocalypse, Orion was that person who was kind of like. "I need you for support and in return I'll support you." Sai loved the way Orion made her feel ((wanted)) , not him as a person.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Like I said, Sai is a type of person who always feels unwanted. Becoming a doctor meant people would need her, which then made her happy.
> 
> In the Apocalypse, Orion was that person who was kind of like. "I need you for support and in return I'll support you." Sai loved the way Orion made her feel ((wanted)) , not him as a person.))



(...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

I poke his cheek and laugh, "Guess we're two peas in a pod then. Can you stand up?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

(Is he still coated in blood?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (...)



((psychology  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Is he still coated in blood?)



(( nope. the nurses gave him a washing and a white gown ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

"I'll try. I sit up, slowly, almost ready to stand up when a paralyzing pain takes over my body and I fall back onto the bed again. "I guess not."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> ((psychology  ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I know but... you killed Oriai without ever letting it bloom... ;-; )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I know but... you killed Oriai without ever letting it bloom... ;-; )




(( shhh it doesn't need to bloom ok it bloomed in the last rp and then died ))

"Want me to heal you?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

( Going to bed for real.
Night guys. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( shhh it doesn't need to bloom ok it bloomed in the last rp and then died ))
> 
> "Want me to heal you?"



(Yeah... but it didn't get that extra push...)

"If you must..." I reply, growing a bit bored.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( Going to bed for real.
> Night guys. )



(Night!)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Going to bed for real.
> Night guys. )



(Good night!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

((Sorry if I'm late with replies, I'm practicing my violin rn)) 

I heal him quickly, "The two dorks should be here any second." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

I sit there for a while, next to the sleeping girl... it starts to get late... I decide to send a thought. It'll be a fast and more efficient way instead of just tapping her shoulder. _"Wake up. I think the hospital's visiting hours finished long time ago."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No problem. You go do your thing. I'll be okay." I shoot her a reassuring glance.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> ((Sorry if I'm late with replies, I'm practicing my violin rn))
> 
> I heal him quickly, "The two dorks should be here any second." I mutter.



(No problem. Btw, this is off-topic but I will be cutting down on 95% of my internet usage starting August 25th so... you won't see me much here.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( but who'll RP Blaze? ; O ; ))

I give him quick smile, "Thanks." I dash out of the room and into the lobby, "Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yeah?" I glance up to see Sai approaching.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I will try to if I ever have free time between my AP and honor classes.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I point to the girl, "Who's that?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( AU where school kills us all 
o wait
that's life))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sit there for a while, next to the sleeping girl... it starts to get late... I decide to send a thought. It'll be a fast and more efficient way instead of just tapping her shoulder. _"Wake up. I think the hospital's visiting hours finished long time ago."_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Huh?" I yawn as I awake, due to Sage talking to me. "What did you say?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"This is Kurai." I point at the girl. "And this is Sai. There. One introduction I actually don't mind." I laugh at my own inside joke. "Oh, and we should probably head out. It's late and that's why I woke you up."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I point to the girl, "Who's that?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Nope. School doesn't kill me. I kill school.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod, "I got a report on their condition on the way down here. They're fine, but the staff are a bit puzzled."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "This is Kurai." I point at the girl. "And this is Sai. There. One introduction I actually don't mind." I laugh at my own inside joke. "Oh, and we should probably head out. It's late and that's why I woke you up."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Uh, nice to meet you, Sai."

_"Does she have 'powers' too?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I glance at Kurai and say aloud, "Yes."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Nice to meet you too."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, as long as they're okay... I swear I almost had a heart attack watching Shadrach attack his brother like that..."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

"Should I just talk to you aloud now, or do you want to keep doing the 'mind talking' thingy?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I point at Kurai, "Ahhh, you're that muggle girl. Where's the other one?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I smirk at her comment and say, "How about we all go back to my place? That way, we don't have to worry about people overhearing."

_I tell Kurai, "Whichever you prefer."_


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I smirk at her comment and say, "How about we all go back to my place? That way, we don't have to worry about people overhearing."
> 
> _I tell Kurai, "Whichever you prefer."_



_I prefer talking normally, this is still creeping me out._


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> _I prefer talking normally, this is still creeping me out._



_"No problem."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'll meet you all back there, first I gotta break someone out of here."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I'll meet you all back there, first I gotta break someone out of here."



I tilt my head to the side. "Oh? Who?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I'll meet you all back there, first I gotta break someone out of here."



"Break someone out of here? What is this place, a prison?" I accidently blurt.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I yawn, growing a bit sleepy. Did they give me some sort of sedative?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mentally facepalm. I tell Kurai, _"Sshh... don't talk."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I give them a mischievous smile, "If anyone asks, he's my boyfriend." I leave the lobby and return to Blaze's room.

"Ready to get out of here?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I yawn, growing a bit sleepy. Did they give me some sort of sedative?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mentally facepalm. I tell Kurai, _"Sshh... don't talk."_



_"Oh, right, sorry."_

(Kurai isn't very smart, so she doesn't realize that talking about a escape is bad, lol.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I give them a mischievous smile, "If anyone asks, he's my boyfriend." I leave the lobby and return to Blaze's room.
> 
> "Ready to get out of here?"



"Huh? Oh? Come to take me away from this place?" I smirk at her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grab Kurai's hand and lead her out of the lobby. _"Just follow me..."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"That depends. Do you still have your watch?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yes, yes, I do. Would you like to do the honors?" I hold my hand, wearing the watch, out to her.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Huh? Oh? Come to take me away from this place?" I smirk at her.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I grab Kurai's hand and lead her out of the lobby. _"Just follow me..."_



_"O-okay."_ I follow Sage.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> _"O-okay."_ I follow Sage.



I lead her into the car and we drive back to my apartment. I pull into the parking lot and ask aloud, "Ready to get out?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(omfg. Holly x Blaze's ship name would be... "Haze", isn't that awesome? XD)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I lead her into the car and we drive back to my apartment. I pull into the parking lot and ask aloud, "Ready to get out?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (omfg. Holly x Blaze's ship name would be... "Haze", isn't that awesome? XD)



"If it means you'll explain why you and your friends have powers, then yes." I reply.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Nope. I'm not touching that." I take out my phone.

"Gio?"

"What's up princess?"

"I need you to knock out the cameras in the hospital."

"....when?"

"Now, preferably."

"Done."

"Thanks Gio. Night."

"Night."

I hang up the phone. "You might wanna use it now."

(( I love how Gio doesn't question Sai at all.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk up to my apartment door, unlocking it, and entering.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feeling a bit let-down that she didn't want to try, I tap my watch and soon, time is frozen. "There." I spit out a bit too bitterly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (omfg. Holly x Blaze's ship name would be... "Haze", isn't that awesome? XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(@Hikari: Time is frozen. No one can post until time is unfrozen except Sai/Blaze...)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Ignore. (Time freeze.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Time freezing will be a pain when tons of people are online. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I grab his hand, "Don't take it personally, I just really don't want to pull a Doctor Who. I'm not exactly.... _comfortable _tampering with time."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Time freezing will be a pain when tons of people are online. XD)



((# tru))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

My voice turns cold. "Just lead me away..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh, "Cheer up a bit, will ya? What'll it take to make you happy?" I lace my fingers with his and start walking down the hallway.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Time freezing will be a pain when tons of people are online. XD)



(Luckily I'm the only person online whose entirely effected by it, haha.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I roll my eyes at her. "I'll be happy when you're dead."
(almost did this one but... yeah... it's too mean... ;-; )

I roll my eyes at her. "I'll be happy when I'm free..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> (Luckily I'm the only person online whose entirely effected by it, haha.)



(Heh, sorry about that.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> *I roll my eyes at her. "I'll be happy when you're dead."*
> (almost did this one but... yeah... it's too mean... ;-; )
> I roll my eyes at her. "I'll be happy when I'm free..."
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (Heh, sorry about that.  )








(( >:V ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Sorry.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I smile up at him, "Don't worry, I reunite you two if it's the last thing I do."

_ I hate it. My heart hurts. Is this... jealousy?

*No **** Sherlock. You like a taken man and you're taken. Just gotta slow clap it out.*

asdfghjkl; I'm in a bad situation, aren't I?

*Really bad. *_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I'm growing increasingly curious about how Sai would react to meeting Scarlett from my other story...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( assume it'd end badly and move on ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I laugh awkwardly. "That is... if she's still alive..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( assume it'd end badly and move on ))



(Fiine. I'll try to ignore my curiosity. XD)

(I'm only curious because Scarlett is a murderer who has killed quite a few people so far, is wanted, and on the run...)

(Warning: I get random at night.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I squeeze his hand, "Like I said, don't worry."

I pull him as I run. "Wanna race?" I laugh. I try to ignore my heartache.

(( as long as she isn't crazy or a ***** I think it would end well ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I shrug. "Why not?"

(wow... I guess Sai can get along with anyone, even cold-blooded axe-murderers. Scarlett is my avatar btw.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I let go of his hand, "I get a head start." Laughing, I sprint towards the parking lot.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I race after her, and manage to beat her to the car.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hm... I should probably unfreeze time now... I press the button and time resumes once again.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( as long as she isn't crazy or a ***** I think it would end well ))





Myst said:


> (wow... I guess Sai can get along with anyone, even cold-blooded axe-murderers. Scarlett is my avatar btw.)



((  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((  ))



(But she doesn't have the stache... that's a joke. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I pout, "Not fair~ You're bigger than me." I unlock the car and slip into the drivers seat.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, that's the natural order of things." I follow her into the car.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

((my foot is asleep ****))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I follow Sage into her apartment.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I exit out of the parking lot, "So... mind telling me more about that girlfriend of yours?"

*You're an idiot. I'm done.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( btw, italics are thoughts. bolded thoughts basically equal her more sarcastic side. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Uh... already time skipped to arriving? )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Not yet, they're exiting/driving the parking lot rn ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I laugh and say, "Why do you want to hear more about Holly?" Am I detecting a bit of... jealousy? No. She's taken. I'm taken. That can't happen... or could it? I look at her puzzled, expecting her answer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Not yet, they're exiting/driving the parking lot rn ))



(Ooooh, okay.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm not sure if you notice it yourself, but you're truly happy when you talk about her. I was surprised myself when I first saw you smile that way. At least I can tell when you're faking now."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I close the door behind Kurai. "So... tell me a bit about yourself first?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, I see..." Hm... how long can I keep up this half-lie going... it'd sound really pathetic if I told her that Lance killed Holly 3 years ago... and she didn't really move away...

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it sounds pathetic how I still love her even though she is dead...


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I close the door behind Kurai. "So... tell me a bit about yourself first?"



"...What's there to tell? I'm just an average teenage girl. Now, can you tell me why you can read minds?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh, I see..." Hm... how long can I keep up this half-lie going... it'd sound really pathetic if I told her that Lance killed Holly 3 years ago... and she didn't really move away...


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


>



( XD )


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


>



(I told you. I get random at night. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> "...What's there to tell? I'm just an average teenage girl. Now, can you tell me why you can read minds?"



"Actually, I'm not really sure..." I tell her about the experiment, the demon, and waking up in the hospital.

(Did you read the first one? If not, I'll have to edit... >~< )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"So.... what's Holly like?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Please change the subject...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( i wonder what blaze needs the money for OWO ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, she worked part-time as a bartender. She loved flowers. It's always been her dream to travel the world. She's amazing..." _and dead..._ I thought with a sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Please change the subject...



(( lol nevermind))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( subject changed  ))



(damnit. change it back. already answered

and I have zero Pokemon experience... >~<)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I told you. I get random at night. lmfao)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I read some of it, but I understand most of it from this one.)

"...Wow. You got these powers from some kind of experiment? That's crazy. And after you defeated that demon thingy,  you found yourself in a hopsital, like it was a dream? That's even weirder. ...I wouldn't even believe you, if you hadn't already shown that it's true."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yeah... I don't know what I'll do now..." I admit a bit weakly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( shhh it's okay Sai wouldn't expect him to play Pokemon anyway ))

I nod, "She sounds like a great person." _And I'm nothing like her.....

*Just trust me for once. You'll get this man.*

He has a life without me already. It wouldn't be good to take him away from it.

*Suit yourself. You always back down like this. I'm tired of you.*

I am you._

I decide to change the subject, "Do you play Pokemon?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Yeah... I don't know what I'll do now..." I admit a bit weakly.



"Well, I don't see why you can't live a normal life. Your power isn't that noticable... Anyways, you're secret's safe with me." 

_Besides, if I told anyone, I'll just end up getting attacked by one of her werewolf friends, or burned to death by the fire spitter." I ramble to myself._


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "No... um... what is that?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> "Well, I don't see why you can't live a normal life. Your power isn't that noticable... Anyways, you're secret's safe with me."
> 
> _Besides, if I told anyone, I'll just end up getting attacked by one of her werewolf friends, or burned to death by the fire spitter." I ramble to myself._



"I know I can except..." I pause to look at her then say the rest as a thought. _"there are people after us..."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"It's a game where you kidnap wild animals and pit them against their own kind. Except cuter. Ans Ra is into their religion. I can buy the games, if you're interested."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I scratch the back of my head. "No... um... what is that?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



_"People are after you guys? I assume it's that guy that ran the experiment, or that demon thing, right?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh... um... I'll pass but thanks for the offer." I flash a smile at her but it comes off a bit forced.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> _"People are after you guys? I assume it's that guy that ran the experiment, or that demon thing, right?"_



_"Both. Actually, you're going to meet the demon right now. Sai and he will be here soon..."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I laugh, "Your awkward face is the best. What kind of stuff are you into?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I park the car, "We're here."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, when I'm not working, I'm drinking. When I'm not drinking, I'm sleeping. So... I'm not _that_ interesting." And then drinking leads to fights...


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh... um... I'll pass but thanks for the offer." I flash a smile at her but it comes off a bit forced.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



_"Wait, Sai is bringing the demon with her!? Wasn't that thing trying to kill you and the others!?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

_"Yeah... but I fear that Sai has grown feelings for him..."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I frown, "Drinking is bad for your liver. Don't worry about being uninteresting, you'll fix that easily enough when you live with me." I exit out the car.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I silently follow her out of the car.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> _"Yeah... but I fear that Sai has grown feelings for him..."_



(( I like how Sage says fear but it's like 100% already happened sorry no takebacks.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I knock on Sage's door, "Sage?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> _"Yeah... but I fear that Sai has grown feelings for him..."_



_"How can someone have feeling for something that tried to kill them? Isn't bringing him a bad idea, as well? He could try to kill you guys again, even if he isn't in beast mode." _


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

_I don't know..._

I walk over, open the door, and let them in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Blai won't happen smoothly. I'm planning a few fights, punches, and an almost death before anything concrete forms. Oh, and a lot of lying.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I wave to Sage and Kurai, and motion to Blaze. "Guess it's time for you to meet who I just broke out of the hospital."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I immediately become tense when Sage lets in Sai and... the beast.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Don't forget a ton of betrayal and working for the enemy.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Blai won't happen smoothly. I'm planning a few fights, punches, and an almost death before anything concrete forms. Oh, and a lot of lying.)









- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Don't forget a ton of betrayal and working for the enemy.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(It'll be so intense that Sai wants to walk away but keeps going.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (It'll be so intense that Sai wants to walk away but keeps going.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I spit out rudely, "Welcome to my house, Blaze."

I walk up to Sage and pull her into a hug. "Stop being so rude." I pull back and stand in front of her. "You have five minutes. Hurt me as much as you want."

I stand still, pondering his offer. I ask Sai, "Can I?" I use my puppy dog eyes to show I'm serious.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


>



(To be fair, this started with Blaze just using Sai. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"A—Ah I wouldn't recommend that you do that, Sage. I really don't want anyone hurt."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> (To be fair, this started with Blaze just using Sai. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"It's fine. What's the worst she can do? Besides, it might clear the tension between us. I possessed her. I made her feel guilty. I made her kill Orion. Of course she'd want revenge."

I slowly start to grow angrier and angrier each second.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I look down, "Just..... don't hurt Kurai."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Sai can just repair me after. I smirk at the thought.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I JUST WANT THEM TO BE CUTE LIKE THIS






; O ; ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I look down, "Just..... don't hurt Kurai."



"W-why would he hurt me f-for?" I stutter a bit, worried for my own health.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I say cheerfully, "I accept. Just give me a second."

I watch as she runs out into her room to grab the sword. Yup, _that_ one. How she still had it was beneath me. She throws herself on top of me, slashing at my face, arms, and legs with the sword. Once I'm coated with a full coat of blood, I push her off. "That's enough." I really didn't expect this much force...

She looks away and blushes. "Sorry. You deserved that and more..." A creepy smile grows on her small face.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I look down, "Just..... don't hurt Kurai."



(Sage is hurting Blaze. Why would she hurt Kurai?  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I smile awkwardly at Kurai, "Not just Blaze, but.... any of us really, could kill you without much effort. That doesn't mean we'll do it though." I reassure her hurriedly.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

My eyes widen as I see Sage slash the demon multiple times, causing blood to cover him.

_"I've never seen so much... blood before..."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Let's just say that mental stability in the original group just kind of went and died and then was dried and pounded and worn as a mask. ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I smile awkwardly at Kurai, "Not just Blaze, but.... any of us really, could kill you without much effort. That doesn't mean we'll do it though." I reassure her hurriedly.



"And now I regret coming here." I reply while slowly backing away from the bloodly body of the demon Blaze.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Just look away, it makes it easier. Sorry about this, I'll explain in detail another time." I turn to Sage, "Done yet?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I obey Sai, and look away from the gory mess.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I whine out, "No, I'm not done but he said that's enough."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"You both need to calm down, you act as if everything on this world hinges on others' pain." I walk over to Blaze, "I told you that this wasn't a good idea, dummy. Now there's blood all over the carpet." I hold my hands above his body and close my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Why did it have to be _that_ sword? My one true weakness... that whole spit thing was total bull****... I only faked the appearance of growing paler and dying... but that sword? I'm screwed... how does she still have it?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Whatever. The tension is gone, right?"

I smile creepily at Blaze, "Yes, thank you." Although I would've preferred more blood... and less him... maybe a death...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, god... Sage just upgraded to creepy...)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

"Okay, this is _way_ too much for me to handle at the moment. I'm going to my apartment." I reply, and escape before I end up like Blaze.

(Going to sleep, bye!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I gasp in pain as the negative energy rushes into my body. _There's a lot of it, but most of it's emotional. He's upset about something. Probably because I forced him to talk about his relationship._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> (Going to sleep, bye!)



(( Goodnight ^^ ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand up when I finish healing, "You should be fine now, but a shower and a change of clothes is in order. Preferably _before _we go back to my house."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> (Going to sleep, bye!)



(Night.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Um... this might be weird but can I have that sword?"

I reply firmly, "No. It's my sword."

"Sai, can I have some help here?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sure. I'll take it here. That okay, Sage?" I wink at her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"But... you live practically next door..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I shrug, "Can't really help you there, wish I could. And Sage, just so we're clear, this was a one time deal. Don't bloody everything next time you see him."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(He charms every girl. Sai feel jealous yet? XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"But... but... fine..."

I smirk. "So about that shower?"

"Nope. Go to your own place."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Sai feels slightly upset, but she has a strict sense of "He isn't mine." If he did that when they're a thing, she'd cause a huge fuss.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm going to the kitchen." _He really is a ****ing flirt. I should leave him alone.

*You'll find that you can't. Leaving someone you love isn't easy, but being with them isn't easy either. Love is very complicated, but Dad was great at it.*

But he manipulated people.

*Honey, love is a game that we all play to win. You can't win without manipulation.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'll be in the bathroom. Knock if you need me or just walk in." I wink at both girls before walking into Sage's master bathroom.

"Ugh... he's so stubborn..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I gulp down a glass of water to calm my nerves.

_What should I do?

*Play the game, but don't get too invested, especially not in this one. I don't trust him to stay for long even if you do manage to grab him.*_

(( inner monologue Sai is great ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I send Sai a thought as I join her in the kitchen. _"You okay?"_ I open the fridge and grab myself a water.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I start to sip at the bottle while I wait for an answer.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I look up from my water, shaken. "Ah, y? yeah."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Don't worry. Sai is one of the people that Sage does not read the mind of unless she's having a silent convo.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Good, because Sage would not be prepared for how much Sai internally beats herself ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I say aloud this time. "I'm worried about you." I pat her shoulder as I hear the shower turn on.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear, "Why?" I ask, trying not to come off as nervous.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Good, because Sage would not be prepared for how much Sai internally beats herself ))



(Others she doesn't trust: she's in their mind as much as she can.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, I haven't seen you with Orion much... how is that going?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh quietly to myself as I start to hear singing coming from the shower. Oh, god...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He's singing some random song about Holly. Idk)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I grab Sage's hands and look into her eyes, "C— can I tell you something?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Or actually, he's singing that song you shared when Orion died. Perfect.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Slightly taken back, I quickly recover and flash her a friendly smile. "You can tell me anything."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( This one?






owo ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Nope. The sad one about the boat.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I squeeze her hands, "Promise not to tell anyone else. Please."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I promise." I pretend to zip my lips and toss away the key then smile reassuringly at her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Yup, that one. Imagine Blaze singing that in the shower.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I— I think I like Blaze." Tears start pouring from my eyes, "I can't handle a relationship like that, Sage. He's _taken_. I'm _taken_. I— I _shouldn't _be feeling like this."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I quickly realize... he has no back-up clothes here... Uh... Should we go get him some from his place? Damn his stubbornness...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pull her into a giant hug. "There, there." I reply comforting. "Everything will work out... you just need a bit of time."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(The mention of time flashes her mind back to Orion and his claims of needing more time, right?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( idk I don't remember orion saying i need more time ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'm bad at paying attention tho ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(When he came back to life and Sage was gone. "If only we had more time" and blah blah blah)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I don't remember exact words and I'm on mobile so too lazy to pull up rn.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( idk I'm bad at making connections like these.
Should Sai be comforted or no? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(The "more time" thing makes her think of Orion which makes her feel even worse?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I hang my head, "Oh god, Orion. I— I never actually loved him Sage. I just loved how he made me feel needed." I begin sobbing again, "I'm a terrible person."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I turn off the shower, dry myself, then wrap a towel around my waist, leaving my hair messy. I almost facepalm when I realize I forgot clean clothes. Guess I'll have to walk next door to get them. I walk out into the main room and am surprised to see both girls missing. I call out, "Sage? Sai? Where are you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No, you're not. You're wonderful and-" I get interrupted by Blaze's shouts. I glance at Sai asking mentally: _"Should I tell him we're in here?"_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I JUST WANT A HUG WHERE HIS FEELINGS ARE GENUINE ANIME COUPLES ARE MAKING ME FEEL WORSE RN







 ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Well, a ship, in my eyes, will not live unless there are a few bumps. The more bumps, the longer the ship lives.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"_Ah, I don't know. If you want._" I rub the tears from my eyes.

(( I get that relationships will have bumps, especially this one, but don't go overboard. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I only go overboard because I find enjoyment in teasing shippers. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I agree, but there is a thick line between 'Good Plot' and now 'this is bull****'. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I shout, "We're in the kitchen!"

I walk into the kitchen, wearing nothing but a towel, and ask the two girls, "Are you okay?"

I notice the tattoos on his bare chest... How intricate...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I look away, "Yeah."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I agree, but there is a thick line between 'Good Plot' and now 'this is bull****'. ))



(I'll try not to cross it.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Before I notice, I'm staring at his tattoos.

"Hey angel. Look away." I add with a smirk, "I'm taken."

I take my eyes off his weird tattoo and start drinking my water again.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( also I'd like to note that it's a solid line not a blurred line
and that blurred lines was a ****ty song that promoted even ****tier themes ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( also I'd like to note that it's a solid line not a blurred line
> and that blurred lines was a ****ty song that promoted even ****tier themes ))



(Mmkay. Just let me know before I go too far.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm so used to writing horror that I have this one story where I killed off all the main characters one by one.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Sorry, I'm grouchier than usual since it's school shopping week. ))

I brush past Blaze and settle on the couch in the main room. My phone pings.

 Mind telling your confused brother why he had to hack into hospital cameras?


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Damnit... now you got "Blurred Lines" stuck in my head...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I had to break someone out of the hospital.

Oh cool. Any chance that I'll be able to meet him?

Probably not.

It was worth a shot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Damnit... now you got "Blurred Lines" stuck in my head...)



(( eternal crying bc its a terrible song ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I watch Sai walk off. Wow, what's up with her?

"None of your business."

"Stop reading my mind or it'll be your blood spilling next. Actually, I'll go put on real clothes. I'll be in my apartment." I walk off quickly before anyone can respond and enter my apartment.

"Bye?" I say after he's gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Birthday by Katy Perry trumps it in terribleness tbh.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I wince as Blaze loudly exits the apartment, "The cops are looking for him. I was thinking about letting him stay with me for awhile."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Uh... what did he do?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It's probably late in the RP...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once I'm in the safety of my bedroom, I remove the towel and get dressed in comfy pajamas. It's late. Why bother changing when I'm going to sleep?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"He, uh, may've been in a barfight."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( What time? .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"How is that bad enough for cops to be looking for him?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Last time I checked, it was a pretty bad fight. The other guy, Lance, was _not_ okay. To be honest, I don't even know if he's still alive."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hang my head, "I'm in love with someone that has a fiery temper, trying to kill us, _and_ is taken."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Well, this is probably my last night in my room... Might as well enjoy it. I walk over to the fridge and pull out one of many 12-paks. I walk over to my couch, set the case by me, and start downing one of them while watching tv.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "Last time I checked, it was a pretty bad fight. The other guy, Lance, was _not_ okay. To be honest, I don't even know if he's still alive."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I hang my head, "I'm in love with someone that has a fiery temper, trying to kill us, _and_ is taken."



"Wow..." Um... What do I say? I was never really good at comforting people...

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, if we stop his boss, he'll be free, right?" I ask, trying to form a glimmer of hope.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I run my fingers through my hair, "What do I do, Sage? I might've just ruined my life and he doesn't even _like_ me." I feel the panic begin to set in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"He has a _girlfriend_ Sage. I'm so stupid......."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I start freaking out a bit. "Um... The only thing I can think of is wait until he's not working for the enemy then go after him?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

After 3 cans, I start to feel the effects of the alcohol in my system.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, right. Um... where is she?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Mama Sai should check on him before he does anything crazy. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"He's going to go to his _girlfriend_ after this, Sage. I'll be reduced to that person he has brunch with on Sundays. What the hell am I supposed to do? I'm going to start *living* with him."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

After my 5th can, my mind can no longer think straight. I walk towards my room and find my hidden gun. I start to fiddle with it and jump back when I accidentally shoot myself in the foot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm sorry... I don't know what to say." I look at my feet, upset I couldn't help.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I don't know, it's a LDR." I wave my hands. 
I'm jolted out of my thoughts as I hear a sound, "Blaze?" I run out of Sage's apartment and into his.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I swear autocorrect changes gun to fun... >~< )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm lying on my bedroom floor hypnotized by the sight of blood. I drop the gun and spread the blood all over myself.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(('fun' ))

My eyes widen as I notice his gun, "Blaze?" I ask, my voice hesitant.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I watch Sai run out confused.

(Drunken Blaze is a mess.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Huuuuhhh?" My voice slurs out.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( # **** that happens at midnight ))

I run over to him, "What the hell?!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I shakily grab the gun and point it at her. "Don't...  come... closer." I slur.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I told you. My brain goes full random mode when it's late. XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Holly, is that you? I missed you." I go towards the mystery woman who I thought was Holly and pull her in for a passionate kiss.

(Is that too much? He's very drunk btw.)

(I can edit if you want... ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( It's great, I can deal with this bump. ))

I push Blaze away, breaking the kiss. "Blaze, you're drunk." My voice is shaky. 
_*Be careful, drunk men are dangerous. * _


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Still seeing Holly, I say, "Baby, why'd you pull away? You know you want me." My voice still slurring.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

_ I know, Lia, I know._

(( Sai calls this sarcastic version of herself Lia btw))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm not drunk. I'm sober... just for you..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, ok. Any reason why?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Blaze, I'm Sai. I am not Holly."

(( The name is kind of random, but Lia isn't a completely different person. Lia basically represents Sai's conflicting thoughts, and she won't leave until Sai is happy with her life.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"No, you're not... you're Holly... Come back to me... I avenged your death like I promised... Now, we can live happily ever after." I whine out, my voice still slurring.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Bam. Secret's out.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

_Wait, Holly's..... dead?_ 
I sigh, "Sleep, Blaze. I'll be here in the morning. Just, sleep. You've had a long day, haven't you?" I make my voice soft and comforting.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Holly, don't leave me... just one last kiss then I'll sleep... I promise."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Let's out Sai to the test, shall we? Her feelings or doing the right thing?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I kiss Blaze on the forehead, "In the morning, Blaze. In the morning." I heal his foot quickly, _His drinking habit really needs to stop._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Sai went neutral with a forehead kiss  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I love you..." I whisper before I stagger over to the bed and collapse fast asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Btw, in his living by couch is one open 8-pak. 3 inside and 5 empty cans sitting. Then in the fridge, he has two other 8-paks. Go hide the booze while you can. ;D )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He wasn't always a heavy drinker. That only started when Holly died. He used to go to the bar Holly worked at just to be around her and he'd order a drink or two out of courtesy.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh as I exit into the main hall, _Booze, lots and lots of booze._ I heft as many packs up as I can, _These are going into Sage's fridge. Where no one will drink them. Ever._

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Time skip to when Sai is done hauling all the booze ;D ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(lol kk)

(Btw, Sage fell asleep on the couch.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Hooray for Sai's complicated feelings! That probably made things worse too. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I close the door as I leave Blaze's apartment. _I'm staying at Sage's tonight._


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(The tension is running thick now. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I enter Sage's apartment and rush into her guest room. _Goodnight Lia.

* Goodnight Sai. Stay Safe. *_

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Next day? ;O ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(You didn't notice Sage on the couch? lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( screw Sage 
Sai just kissed a boi
Too much happening ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I guess so. Unless you want to do more of Sai's inner dialogue.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( screw Sage
> Sai just kissed a boi *on the forehead*
> Too much happening ))



(Fixed.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Nope. Just wanted to point out that 'Stay Safe' was a term coined by Lia, and Sai only uses it on people that she really cares about. e.g. Just like Lia uses 'Stay Safe' bc she cares about Sai, Sai uses 'Stay Safe' when she cares about someone.))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (I guess so. Unless you want to do more of Sai's inner dialogue.)
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (Fixed.  )



(( they kissed on the lips too tho
remember that ~passionate~ one? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Mmkay. We timeskip to early morning because we need CLS for Blaze's apt. at 3/4pm RP time)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Alright. I'll probably have to go early today.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking for my fridge for something to eat, I notice something odd. Where did all my booze go?! I punch the wall and curse obscenities before settling down and making coffee.

(He punches the wall that connects his/Sage's place.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Alright. I'll probably have to go early today.))



(No problem. Me too...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up to loud thumping, "Sage? Do you hear that?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I jump up. "Huh? What do you mean?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( how does he not have a hangover omfg))

"There's a sound coming from Blaze's apartment. Do you think we should.... check on him?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(He doesn't notice it yet. He's distracted. XD

And I forgot about a hangover... oops)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Uh... I'd rather not but maybe you should go? Unless you want me to come too..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I take a deep breath and nod, "Yeah, I'll go." I leave Sage's apartment and knock on Blaze's door. "Blaze?" My voice is hesitant again.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

While waiting for my coffee, another crippling headache begins... Dammit... this is the third headache this morning... If I didn't know any better, I'd say I was hung-over. Ugh... how much did I drink and what happened...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk over and open the door, while clutching my head. "Hey, now's not a good time. What's up?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( trying out some exercises brb))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Okay.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I watch as Blaze clutches his head, "Are you okay?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm fine. Just a headache." The worst one I've ever had in a while...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Do you want me to fix it?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm flattered but I'll survive." If she does fix it, she'll see I'm lying about how much it hurts...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I frown, "Are you sure?"

((I'm really bad at small talk help me ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yes, I'm sure. Why did you come here anyways?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"You weren't exactly at your best last night."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I say firmly, "I don't want to talk about it."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will kill whoever stole my booze... My eyes cloud up with rage...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( does Blaze remember him being drunk?
or is he talking about the hospital thing?))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( does Blaze remember him being drunk?
> or is he talking about the hospital thing?))



(He knows he was drunk because of the hang over but doesn't remember what happened.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( alright))

"Seriously though, are you okay? You look pretty upset."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I blurt out, "All my booze is gone... I swear I will kill the mother****er who stole it..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(His binge drinking only happens twice a week. He has work so he limits himself.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I raise my hand sheepishly, "That would be me, and no, I didn't **** your mother."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I reach over and loosely wrap my hands around her throat. "I'll give you 5 minutes to leave before I squeeze my hands around your tiny little throat."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I shrug, "If this is how it's going to work everytime you go on a rampage, it's better this way."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Four minutes." I mutter coldly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"So this is how you treat someone who breaks you out of the hospital."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Three minutes." I spit out as if the words were venom.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I reach up and grab his hands, "If you would be so kind as to let go, I'll explain why I took your alcohol."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"It better be worth it." I drop my hands. "Two minutes."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Blaze was growing a bit too "soft". Maybe Jean's dad should call him out on that. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I roll my eyes, "First off, you are a _really_ bad drunk. In the span of ten minutes, you shot yourself and started waving your gun at me." I turn to him, "It gets worse, do you really want me to continue?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( She breaks you out of a hospital and comforts you only for you to almost kill her good job Blaze. He better be a not as ****ty boyfriend.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Sure, how bad could it be?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I clear my throat. "One minute."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Really, _really_ bad."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm listening. Continue." I walk over into the kitchen, grab my cup of coffee, then stand back in front of her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I roll my eyes when he chooses not to stop me. "After your gun rampage, you went into your, um, Backstreet Boys phase. Apparently, you thought _I_ was Holly. There was that really awkward kiss you forced on me and an even more awkward declaration of love."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Blaze: wild, adventurous. Orion: safe, sheltering. Grayson: weak, confused. Helix: stubborn, daring. Pick a guy. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well... what can I say? I was thinking about her like I usually do... Sorry you had to see that."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I pick Blaze 
no contest tbh
Their ship name could be Lize instead of Blai.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I don't get what you mean by "backstreet boys phase" >~< )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( I pick Blaze
> no contest tbh
> Their ship name could be Lize instead of Blai.))



(Why do you pick Blaze? I'm curious. Is it because of how fully fleshed out he is as a character?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"It's... no problem, but I can't exactly have you that way if you're going to live in my house. If you want, you can try rooming with someone else."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't mind. You were the one inviting me to stay with you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoiler: can we just



Yeah

[Brian:]
You are my fire
The one desire
Believe when I say
I want it that way

[Nick:]
But we are two worlds apart
Can't reach to your heart
When you say
That I want it that way

[Chorus:]
Tell me why
Ain't nothin' but a heartache
Tell me why
Ain't nothin' but a mistake
Tell me why
I never wanna hear you say
I want it that way

[AJ:]
Am I your fire
Your one desire
Yes I know it's too late
But I want it that way

[Chorus:]
Tell me why
Ain't nothin' but a heartache
Tell me why
Ain't nothin' but a mistake
Tell me why
I never wanna hear you say
I want it that way

[Kevin:]
Now I can see that we're falling apart
From the way that it used to be, yeah
No matter the distance
I want you to know
That deep down inside of me...

[Howie:]
You are my fire
The one desire
You are
You are, you are, you are

Don't wanna hear you say
Ain't nothin' but a heartache
Ain't nothin' but a mistake (don't wanna hear you say)
I never wanna hear you say (oh, yeah)
I want it that way

Tell me why
Ain't nothin' but a heartache
Tell me why
Ain't nothin but a mistake
Tell me why
I never wanna hear you say (don't wanna hear you say)
I want it that way

Tell me why
Ain't nothin' but a heartache
Ain't nothin' but a mistake
Tell me why
I never wanna hear you say (never wanna hear you say)
I want it that way

'Cause I want it that way



(( I chose Blaze b/c he is a force that Sai needs. Sai craves someone who needs her, and her idea of feeling unwanted is psychological and will eventually take it's toll on her. I feel that, in that moment, Blaze will be the best if he is there to comfort her. Blaze will push off her help and she'll realize that sometimes she's useful even if she isn't doing anything. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(But, how will you know Blaze will comfort her?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Because Sai will only reveal her emotional state to him when she trusts him enough. At that time, he will have her full trust as well as her whole heart.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Well, let's continue this scene. I just got a great idea.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Sai doesn't trust people as easily as you'd think.))

I nod, "Where're we going to room you.....?" I look down, immersed in my thoughts.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I smile up at her from my seat on the couch. "Don't worry, princess. I'll figure something out."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I smile* up *at her. "Don't worry, princess. I'll figure something out."



(( DOWN ; O ;
Sai is a heckieload shorter than him.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I'll give you #Blai _if and only if_, you are the 666th poster on my giveaway. And in the meantime, you must promise to at least keep Orion an option until then. Sounds good?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( DOWN ; O ;
> Sai is a heckieload shorter than him.))



(I'm sitting down on the couch. lol)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( YOU KNOW WHAT?!
I'M ****ING DONE 
ASDFGHJKL; ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( nope nope nope nope nope
**** everything
I'm actually _really_ upset right now omfg
It's 2 am
**** ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(So... I'm going to assume no deal then?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I smile up at her from my seat on the couch. "Don't worry, princess. I'll figure something out."



(Edited.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( nope. 
I'm not a puppet that you can ****ing play with
If you don't want them together, just ****ing tell me
God ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( nope.
> I'm not a puppet that you can ****ing play with
> If you don't want them together, just ****ing tell me
> God ))



(Idgaf together or not. Well, I'm leaving. Enjoy the rest of your night.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Dear _lord_.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Sorry to anyone in the morning who has to see this, I'm just _really_ pissed off right now. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I am too. I'm so done with this rn...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(I am reading back through, but can I have a summary if possible?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I am reading back through, but can I have a summary if possible?)



(( Just keep reading. Ignoring the last page would be good too.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(Half way into reading, they are at the hospital and Blai is cute :333 omfg) 
(Also, yes, they are so Jake x Sherry.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

((..... yeah, you might really want to skip the page before this.))

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Half way into reading, they are at the hospital and Blai is cute :333 omfg)
> (Also, yes, they are so Jake x Sherry.)



(( Actually you might want to take this as an awkward apology



Spoiler












Of course, only if you read the last page. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(Oh god, the rampage. Are you okay? *cries with you* "I want Blai too!!!!!")


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Yeah, sorry about that. I actually thought about agreeing, and then I checked the post count/age ratio of the thread. It would take a little over one month to actually make #Blai happen, and that was if I was lucky enough to nab #666. I just kind of assumed that the RP wouldn't even last that long, since the Aftermath lasted 12 days.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Yeah, sorry about that. I actually thought about agreeing, an then I checked the post count/age ratio of the thread. It would take a little over one month to actually make #Blai happen, and that was if I was lucky enough to nab #666. I just kind of assumed that the RP wouldn't even last that long, since the Aftermath lasted 12 days.))



(I don't get why they have to end really. As long if the story is still somewhat open, we should be able to continue, even if the 'boss' or 'bad guy' is defeated. We could just make a new one or a plot twist. That's what I found strange about the ending to the first Aftermath, because I thought with an apocalyptic world, we could of had a lot more to do. Not complaining, I just find it a little strange that it just ended so abruptly.

Also, yeah, now you know how I felt about Jeathan waiting of 500 pages (AND IT STILL HASNT HAPPENED OMFG), but to be fair, you have to wait a lot longer than I did. Sorry about that. Why do we have to limit things, why can't the shippings just happen?!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> ((..... yeah, you might really want to skip the page before this.))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


(
Sherry x Jake 4 life)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( *awkward shrug* I can see how it would test your patience. Has Ethan actually made an appearance in this RP yet? ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( *awkward shrug* I can see how it would test your patience. Has Ethan actually made an appearance in this RP yet? ))



(Only when I have been asleep or offline *sigh*)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Jake and Sherry are really cute tbh. I feel like this is a sign that it'll never be canon omfg. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Ah, I see. That was a _really_ awkward Truth or Dare game tbh. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Jake and Sherry are really cute tbh. I feel like this is a sign that it'll never be canon omfg. ))



(*all aboard the rejected ship express*)
(*hugs you* "WHY CANT WE ALL JUST BE CANON?!")


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Added to the tags.

Shipping requires time zones that work with each other and a willingness to ship on both sides. I'm sad that Blai probably won't happen, but I've been looking forward to Jeathan for awhile.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Added to the tags.
> 
> Shipping requires time zones that work with each other and a willingness to ship on both sides. I'm sad that Blai probably won't happen, but I've been looking forward to Jeathan for awhile.))



(I _really_ want Jeathan and Blai to happen so we can double date  )
(Let's hope fn1 is online today (or for you tomorrow I think))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I feel like their double date would end up with something burning, some injuries, and a lot of intense glaring xD
It's actually 3:41 AM for me right now, so yeah, today.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I feel like their double dates would en up with something burning, some injuries, and a lot of intense glaring xD
> It's actually 3:41 AM for me right now, so yeah, today.))



(This must be made into an AU right now.

The date would start, the four would meet at the restaurant and sit down. Jean would refuse to sit because the seat is 'too dirty' so sits on Ethan's knee like a baby. Sai and Blai would get spaghetti and eat it at the same time and suck the same strand up and end up awkwardly kissing. After getting drunk on the most expensive wine, Jean would get mad when a bit of spaghetti sauce was splashed onto his shirt. Blaze and Jean end up fighting on the table as they try and murder each other. Sai and Ethan would sit awkwardly watching, trying to eat their meals. Jean would go over the top, set the table on fire, burn the building down and then the police arrest all four of them.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I laughed really hard because it sounds really crazy, but knowing them, it seems like something they'd do xD 
Blai Resident Evil AU where they meet Jake and Sherry OWO ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( oooooor a Fairy Tail AU xD
Imagine Jean duking it out with Natsu ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I laughed really hard because it sounds really crazy, but knowing them, it seems like something they'd do xD
> Blai Resident Evil AU where they meet Jake and Sherry OWO ))


(OMFG, yes. :3 )
(The other day,I got bored and started writing a Aftermath fanfic when they where in highschool (a one shot). But now it is totally irrelevant because Oriai appears to be dead. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( shhh fanon has nothing to do with canon
Just headcanon it and it will be real uwu
I'm not letting Oriai sail btw b/c Blai is destined to die and I can't handle that.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I laughed really hard because it sounds really crazy, but knowing them, it seems like something they'd do xD
> Blai Resident Evil AU where they meet Jake and Sherry OWO ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


(OMFG (GRATSU IS MY OTP FEEL FREE TO HIT ME). Yes, drunk Jean making out with Natsu is my life. Also, Jean would be fascinated by Happy he might cry tears of kawaiiness "THAT CAT IS SO CUTE!" HAPPY: "I'm an exceed, I sir!" Natsu: "STFU HAPPY, JEAN IS MY BOI NOW!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( shhh fanon has nothing to do with canon
> Just headcanon it and it will be real uwu
> I'm not letting Oriai sail btw b/c Blai is destined to die and I can't handle that.))



(Welcome to all my OTP's TT.TT)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I'm actually imagining it as a crackfic omfg xD
Can you imagine the ~Coffeshop AU~?
Where it's a series of one shots about couples and the same Coffeshop.
What ships should we use?))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( #destiel is practically canon in spn tbh))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(All of them 

But mostly, Blai, Jeathan, Saelix and Rade. 

Also all I could think about was this picture -> 



Spoiler







)
(Blai = Sherry x Jake.      Jeathan = Levi x Eren)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Jean: "I AM THE NEW OWNER OF THE FACILITY and hot dAMn tHAts a NiCE ass."
Ethan: "........what" ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Saelix and Rade need counterparts too~ >^< I also think that Carzabeth is a thing now.
idk when it happened tho))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( oh hi Tokay ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(OMFG XDDDD. 
Ethan: "Sir what are you doing- *Jean gets in 'close' to Ethan*
Jean: *starts cleaning the counter where Ethan spilled some coffee* "You spilled the order, don't worry, I will clean it up." *gets closer and starts looking him up and down* _Omg, I need you now._
Ethan: _The **** is wrong with the new boss?_

(Rade can be Beauty and the Beast. Guess which is which XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Hi fuzzling
oh **** it's 4 am ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Saelix would be a ship where they're always trying to kill each other .-.

Leon and Ada Wong? ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Hi fuzzling
> oh **** it's 4 am ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


(Oh god, pretty much XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( You don't want to know how long it took for me to realize that there are two Ada Wongs

I was confused for months omfg ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( You don't want to know how long it took for me to realize that there are two Ada Wongs
> 
> I was confused for months omfg ))



(Haha, GG. Also, brb, getting food.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I feel like they should be from modern tv tho

b/c we have
Video Game
Old Disney
Anime

right now ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Just warning everyone, it's past 4 am, so I might randomly fall asleep soon.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( It's actually harder than I thought to find a show with a strong independent female character. ))


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Like I said, Sai is a type of person who always feels unwanted. Becoming a doctor meant people would need her, which then made her happy.
> 
> In the Apocalypse, Orion was that person who was kind of like. "I need you for support and in return I'll support you." Sai loved the way Orion made her feel ((wanted)) , *not him as a person*.))




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I'm going to go take a nap now
also skip page 188 pls))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(( actually u need to read page 188 
lots happened ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( #no take backs on what Sai said tho ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(I go for food and come back to this )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I go for food and come back to this )



(( ~love is in the air~
So are tears, burning, and death apparently ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( ~love is in the air~
> So are tears, burning, and death apparently ))


( and meanwhile, in Jeans house ->
http://www.furrytalk.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/4.gif)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( That's really cute omg))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

( Why Jean's Dad hates him)

http://i.imgur.com/JvyQd.gif


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I'm not sure if you notice it yourself, but you're truly happy when you talk about her. I was surprised myself when I first saw you smile that way. At least I can tell when you're faking now."




( THERES AN ACTUAL WAY TO TELL IF PEOPLE ARE FAKE SMILING

WHEN YOU SMILE, MUSCLES IN YOUR EYES WORK TOO, THATS WHY THEY SQUINT AND CLOSE. IF HIS EYES ARENT SQUINTED, HE'S LYING )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( but if we're going to talk about parents))

Blaze - Orphan (?)
Kurai - Single Parent (?)
Elizabeth - Orphan (?)
Sai/Gio - Single Parent/ Abusive Father
Jean - Abusive Father
Sage - Orphan
Carmen/Jade - idk
Orion - idk
Grayson - prolly dead
Helix+Brother - Orphan 
Ans Ra - Orphan (?)

The parents in this story tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( THERES AN ACTUAL WAY TO TELL IF PEOPLE ARE FAKE SMILING
> WHEN YOU SMILE, MUSCLES IN YOUR EYES WORK TOO, THATS WHY THEY SQUINT AND CLOSE. IF HIS EYES ARENT SQUINTED, HE'S LYING )



(( I'M SORRY OK I ASSUMED HE WOULD'VE LEARNED A WAY AROUND THAT ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(#TruStory.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Fixed it a bit ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

( http://i.imgur.com/MJHAZVy.gif
http://www.cutecatgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/long-live-the-king.gif

Story of Jean's life)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Argh, brb again)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( now we have to make everyone animals

Jade/Carmen — Wolf
Blaze — Dog (?)
Sai 
Kurai
Grayson
Orion
Helix
Helix's brother who I don't know the name of
Elizabeth
Gio
Ans Ra
Ethan
Jean — Cat

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'm probably gonna crash anytime now xC ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( now we have to make everyone animals
> 
> Jade/Carmen — Wolf
> Blaze — Dog (?)
> ...


(Fixed it)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( #truth ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(Ans Ra would have to be something Egyptian like. (Idk a camel? XD)
Ethan would be a black bunny rabbit IMO
Sai would be the mother duckling (oh god))


( brb, got to go take a shower )


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

( Well, how about we just crash #Blai into #Oriai and continue the journey?  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( Mornin guys
I'm heading off to schoolz soon so
don't blow up the world )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Mornin guys
> I'm heading off to schoolz soon so
> don't blow up the world )



(We won't... yet...)
(I joke)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

((Reading to catch up ;A; so far behind...))



Myst said:


> Why did it have to be _that_ sword? My one true weakness... that whole spit thing was total bull****...



((...

...

_Well,_ then. XD))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Birthday by Katy Perry trumps it in terribleness tbh.)



((True dat))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( *reads thread*
omf guys if you didn't want tA ended you could've told me ;-; )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Saelix would be a ship where they're always trying to kill each other .-.
> 
> Leon and Ada Wong? ))



((Or Mr./Mrs. Smith ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( oh hi Tokay ))



((Hi, I just caught up (I had to leave in the middle I'm not THAT slow XD) but srsly guys just remember: Sailix is still an option unless you guys want Saelix to succeed. XD)) 

((Also Blai is cool and all but I feel like at most it would just be Blaze being an ignorant idiot and spurning Sai's advances (like Saelix atm. XD)))

((Except Sage actually knows what Helix wants ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 20, 2014)

(If it's not clear already, I currently have very little interest in RPing. I might come back I may not, I dunno.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (If it's not clear already, I currently have very little interest in RPing. I might come back I may not, I dunno.)



((Ethan: *Realizes the government is after everyone* *Goes into hiding to protect Jean from crossfire, but finds Jean first and gives him a passionate farewell kiss, saying "I'm sorry... I've always loved you... I'm so foolish for denying my feelings for all this time... farewell, my love..."*

))


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (If it's not clear already, I currently have very little interest in RPing. I might come back I may not, I dunno.)




( Don't let CLS see this, you promised her Jeathan. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( *reads thread*
> omf guys if you didn't want tA ended you could've told me ;-; )



((It's fine, we'll just make another thread

and another

_and another_

_*and another*_

_*AND ANOTHER*_

...we'll just think of it as separate chapters of a big-@$$ story )

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Also guys, idc if Berrypop hasn't rejoined, I'm just saying, since Saison is all but off the table...

I still ship Don ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (If it's not clear already, I currently have very little interest in RPing. I might come back I may not, I dunno.)



( Well, if that is the case and you decide against RPing, because you promised me Jeathan after 500 pages, can I control him?
http://i1275.photobucket.com/albums/y449/jimkanicki/gifs/angrypanda_zps1efde4b5.gif
http://mashable.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Dr.-Who.gif )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( *reads thread*
> omf guys if you didn't want tA ended you could've told me ;-; )



(*feels bad for saying anything now* No it's fine, I just thought it was strange, like it came out of no where XD But I agree with above that said to think of these like Chapters. ^.^)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( but if we're going to talk about parents))
> 
> Blaze - Orphan (?)
> Kurai - Single Parent (?)
> ...




(You're correct, Kurai only has a father. I'll explain what happened to her mother later. 

I'm also sad that Blai won't be happening...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up in a hospital bed. What happened? I just remember kissing Sage, and then... did she knock me out or something? Did she... try to kill me? 

I suddenly realize the huge pain I'm in. The staff notices, even though I try to hide it. "No." I protest. "I don't need it-"

_Ooooh... that does feel good..._

((I like writing confused, slurry, loopy Helix ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Also, I think Blai should at least have a *chance* of happening, but it should take a looooong time for it to develop. If we can wait for Jeathan, we can wait for this ))

((And at least end things with your other two boyfriends first, you two-timing jerkface ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Ahhhh nooo I gtg for a few hours >_<))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

((This is going to take forever to catch up with 0-0 I'm only on page 150 XD))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((This is going to take forever to catch up with 0-0 I'm only on page 150 XD))



(Sorry. Not sorry.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Also Blai is cool and all but I feel like at most it would just be Blaze being an ignorant idiot and spurning Sai's advances (like Saelix atm. XD)))



(( sad b/c #true))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> (You're correct, Kurai only has a father. I'll explain what happened to her mother later.
> I'm also sad that Blai won't be happening...)



(( sshhhhhhh cry with me <3 ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((Also, I think Blai should at least have a *chance* of happening, but it should take a looooong time for it to develop. If we can wait for Jeathan, we can wait for this ))



(( all the truth ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( sorry about crashing at ~5 am earlier.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

( http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/h/www.catgifpage.com/gifs/255.gif.pagespeed.ce.1sdv_2smpP.gif

Why can't the ships just be canon! TT.TT)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I feel like everyone's at school right now or something owo ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I'm going to be watching AoT for a while since crunchyroll finally took episodes off hiatus.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Y'know what? I'm just gonna continue and we'll see what happens. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I can't handle dubs omg ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I smile up at her from my seat on the couch. "Don't worry, princess. I'll figure something out."



I ruffle his hair and sigh, "I..... guess you could stay at my place. I'll probably be too busy this week to go back there."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I feel like everyone's at school right now or something owo ))



(I'm at a mates house and I have been explaining to her about the ships in the RP XD

Also, we are looking at cat GIFS, so yeah -> http://www.catgifpage.com/gifs/189.gif )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(How can I get Jean back to talk with someone?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I can't even insult the kitten b/c that is literally me when I see a bug. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

( Carmen and Jean when in a room together -> http://www.gifsplosion.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/cat-punching-dog.gif )

(How can I get involved :/)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( Carmen and Jean when in a room together -> http://www.gifsplosion.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/cat-punching-dog.gif )
> (How can I get involved :/)



(( omfg xD
Fuzzling's here, so you can RP with Orion/Grayson if you want. ))


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

( Fuzzling is not sure if he should sail Blai, Saison, Oriai, or Sailix. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Y'know what? I'm just gonna continue and we'll see what happens. ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I'm watching the sub.  )

"What about your brother? Will he be okay with that?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( #Blai ok
b/c it'll be the most interesting tbh ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Fuzzling is not sure if he should sail Blai, Saison, Oriai, or Sailix. )



(I'm laughing so much right now...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( Carmen and Jean when in a room together -> http://www.gifsplosion.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/cat-punching-dog.gif )
> 
> (How can I get involved :/)



(Uh... it's morning/day that Jean's dad is expecting Blaze. Btw, the cops are looking for Blaze so maybe Jean's dad calls and gets mad?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk out my home the next day, I had developed a bruise on the top left hand side of my face. _Ugh, where is everyone?_ I walk into the city, wearing a dark green hoodie and blue bottoms.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I just go onto AnimeSeason/GoGoAnime with Adblock whenever I need sub .-. ))

"Gio's in university, so he'll be at the dorms for awhile."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'm laughing so much right now...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


(Wait, why is he getting searched by the cops again?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( He may have killed a man ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Wait, why is he getting searched by the cops again?)



(Bar fight with someone and he basically killed the guy.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( I just go onto AnimeSeason/GoGoAnime with Adblock whenever I need sub .-. ))
> 
> "Gio's in university, so he'll be at the dorms for awhile."



"Well... if you insist..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod, "Just don't do the choking thing again."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Bar fight with someone and he basically killed the guy.)



(Oh yeah, I remember now. What time would you recon it is in the RP? I will have the cliche bad guy dad call.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh yeah, I remember now. What time would you recon it is in the RP? I will have the cliche bad guy dad call.)



(( u mean the #best dad ever
I think it's early morning right now ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh yeah, I remember now. What time would you recon it is in the RP? I will have the cliche bad guy dad call.)



(idk... sometime in the morning...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I nod, "Just don't do the choking thing again."



"I'll try not to."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I guess that's good enough for now. When do you want to leave?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, I have an appointment today so how about I just meet you at your place tonight?"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( now we have to make everyone animals
> 
> Jade/Carmen ? Wolf
> Blaze ? Dog (?)
> ...



((I'd be a meerkat))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod. "I live on ~insert address here bc tired~. I'll try to make a copy of my key today."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(@Fuzzling: Make Orion call and plan a date if you're stuck...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"All right." I stand up and open the door. "See you later?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I leave the apartment, "Yeah, stay safe."

(( Does Sai have Jean's number? ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I send Blaze a text to remind him as I spin around in my office chair, again, again, and again until I get dizzy.
(Might be inactive, watching VGHS)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I send Blaze a text to remind him as I spin around in my office chair, again, again, and again until I get dizzy.
> (Might be inactive, watching VGHS)



(Or maybe you find out about the bar fight and get really mad?)

(np)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I leave the apartment, "Yeah, stay safe."
> 
> (( Does Sai have Jean's number? ))



(Just say she gave him it when he they left the hospital)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I unlock the car and sit down, _ I should call Jean._

I dial his number. "C'mon......."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Hm... how will I be able to explain the bar fight to the boss without making myself look bad? Or maybe he already knows?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Hm... how will I be able to explain the bar fight to the boss *without making myself look bad?* Or maybe he already knows?



(( I _only_ killed a man  ))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up slowly, the warmth under the blankets persuading me to fall back into a deep sleep.
'Morning already?' I sigh, heaving myself from underneath the duvets. 'Ah well, it's probably best' I yawned 'I've been dreaming some pretty weird stuff...'
My eyes adjust as I see I am not in the forest anymore.
I pause, collecting my thoughts, then it hits me. 
'It wasn't a dream' I gasped, 'So Sage is really a mind reader?' _And they let me stay without killing me?_
After one last glance at the _warm and comfy_ bed, I headed to the (guest) bathroom and took a shower.

(HOW COME MY DINNER ALWAYS COMES WHEN I START RP'ING?!?!?!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I _only_ killed a man  ))



( I just picture Jean's dad being like, "YOU KILLED A MAN? Whatever, that's OK with me! I love death and destruction mwehehehehhehe *super evil laugh*")

I pick up my phone and notice it's Sai. "Hey."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Imagine all of that being said by a guy with a bushy mustache and a monocle.))

"You alright? You seemed pretty shaken up yesterday."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( I just picture Jean's dad being like, "YOU KILLED A MAN? Whatever, that's OK with me! I love death and destruction mwehehehehhehe *super evil laugh*")
> 
> I pick up my phone and notice it's Sai. "Hey."



(lmfao. or he could be like that's not your assignment and you're making me look bad)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Huh? N-n-no, I'm fine!" I stutter, feeling my bruise above my eye.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (lmfao. or he could be like that's not your assignment and you're making me look bad)



(Yeah, probably XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I frown, "No, you're not. Where are you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( will Jean's dad cover for Blaze? owo ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I frown, "No, you're not. Where are you?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (( will Jean's dad cover for Blaze? owo ))



(Probably but not before punishing him or something. idfk)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I frown, "No, you're not. Where are you?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (( will Jean's dad cover for Blaze? owo ))


(I guess he will get angry at him, but pay the police off and cover for him.)

"Just outside the city park. Why?" I say.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm coming to pick you up, stay there."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I guess he will get angry at him, but pay the police off and cover for him.)
> 
> "Just outside the city park. Why?" I say.



(I can imagine him warning Blaze not to get too close to the group and to stay tough. XD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I can imagine him warning Blaze not to get too close to the group and to stay tough. XD)



( okay, I will do that )
"No, don't, I'm fine!" I tell her.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I sit on the couch, with nothing to do. I hope Sai is okay... I haven't heard from her since she left...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( I _only_ killed a man  ))



(Well, the guy is still kinda alive. You should get a call from the hospital about his death. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh, "You sure?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Maybe if I'm lucky, he'll recover... wait, no... I don't want him to recover...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( We can make him comatose or brain dead idk ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I think I'm hooked... I'm on episode 4 of AoT... responses might come slow.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sigh, "You sure?"



"..." I sigh. "Well... Not really..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( waiting for you to get to the Marco episode tbh ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Then I'm coming. Stay there." I back my car out of the parking lot and head to the park.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( waiting for you to get to the Marco episode tbh ))



(Episode 5... Episode 5 is the biggest wtf moment.)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up in my bed, which I went to after I left Sage, Sai and Blaze.

_"Hm... I think I should see what Sage is up to. She was acting really violent yesterday..."_ I think to myself as I get out of bed, and change into my regular clothes.

I then exit my apartment, and knock on Sage's door, which just so happens to be a few doors down from mine.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I park as I see a hooded figure that resembles Jean, "Jean?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I park as I see a hooded figure that resembles Jean, "Jean?"



(I assume it's me then?)

I turn to see Sai. "Uh, hey, are you okay?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk over and open my door. "Hey." I greet cheerfully.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"The question is, are _you_ okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(Awkward Jean is being awkward)

"Don't worry about me." I say, putting my hand up to hide the bruise. "Anyway..."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I walk over and open my door. "Hey." I greet cheerfully.



"Uh... hi. Are you okay? You were acting a bit... uh, violent yesterday.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"You're hurt."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"N-n-no, I said I'm fine!" I say and cross my arms, pouting.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "Uh... hi. Are you okay? You were acting a bit... uh, violent yesterday.



I look down, a bit embarrassed, "Yeah... sorry about that... I went through a lot... Just be glad I stopped when I did." I meet her eyes and flash a wide, almost creepy, smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh, "Alright. Get in the car, we can talk on the way back to Sage's apartment."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh. "Okay." I am not sure what to say to her. (Brb, walking home)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I look down, a bit embarrassed, "Yeah... sorry about that... I went through a lot... Just be glad I stopped when I did." I meet her eyes and flash a wide, almost creepy, smile.



I was startled by Sage's creepy grin and her remark about stopping when she did, but I tried to ignore it. 

"O-oh, it's okay. I understand, considering how much you went through. Speaking of Blaze, where is he? I want to make sure I avoid him."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I think he's back in his apartment..." I move aside from the door. "Why don't you come inside and I'll make some tea?" I ask with a reassuring smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I turn on the engine and start driving, "So...... what's up?"

(( Assume Jean got in the car pls))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(This is going to sound weird but Eren from AoT reminds me of Hitler... sorry. not sorry. >~< )


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I think he's back in his apartment..." I move aside from the door. "Why don't you come inside and I'll make some tea?" I ask with a reassuring smile.



"Sure, tea sounds great right now!"

_"And perhaps it'll help me relax after what happened last night..."_ I walk into Sage's apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I start to pace in my apartment to try to come up with a solution.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (This is going to sound weird but Eren from AoT reminds me of Hitler... sorry. not sorry. >~< )



(( omfg
I kind of agree tho ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk into the kitchen and start making a fresh batch. When I open my fridge to grab a water bottle, I gasp at the sight of all the beer. This certainly wasn't here before... I'll have to ask Sai later. I grab my water, close the fridge, and wait in the kitchen for the tea.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( sage was just like







))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I sit down at a table, and wait for the tea to be done.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( omfg
> I kind of agree tho ))



(Sai totally reminds me of Mikasa (did I spell that right? idk) )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I turn on the engine and start driving, "So...... what's up?"
> 
> (( Assume Jean got in the car pls))



I sit in the car and stretch my legs. "It's just. I don't think I can go back home anymore." I say, pulling my hood down.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Once it's ready, I prepare two cups and walk into the living room, setting one cup in front of Kurai and holding one in my hand as I lay back into the couch.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Sai totally reminds me of Mikasa (did I spell that right? idk) )



(And Jean is basically Levi XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Sai totally reminds me of Mikasa (did I spell that right? idk) )



(( Yup, you spelled it right.
Except Sai is actually really emotional tbh))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (And Jean is basically Levi XD)



(Idk who Levi is yet... >~< 

nvm... he literally just appeared)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(I'm back home now so I can get #dadoftheyear to meet up with you.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Idk who Levi is yet... >~< )



(The sexiest man on the planet.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( You were gone for like five minutes what ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Once it's ready, I prepare two cups and walk into the living room, setting one cup in front of Kurai and holding one in my hand as I lay back into the couch.



"Thank you." I thank Sage as she hands me some tea. I take a sip, and it tastes... great. That's strange, usually, tea always has a bad after-taste, in my opinion.

"Wow, this tastes great! What's in it?" I ask as I continue to sip the tea.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( You were gone for like five minutes what ))



(I was walking home, I live down the street from her XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"It's all natural." I blush. "My mom taught me how to make it before... she... passed away..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I was walking home, I live down the street from her XD)



(( HOoOoOoOoOowwww))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Exiting the shower, I swiftly headed to 'my' room once again (wrapped in my towel, before anyone mentions it). I stared at the grubby clothes laying there
'They'll have to do for now' I sighed 'I'll just make a deposit _from the banks funds_ later, and get more clothes'


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( HOoOoOoOoOowwww))



(?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (?)



(( like 
How
Just
How 
Won't someone rob you or something??? ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "It's all natural." I blush. "My mom taught me how to make it before... she... passed away..."



"Oh... I'm sorry for asking..." I reply, suddenly feeling horrible. 

_... At least she remembers her mom, unlike me, I never got to meet... her... Sometimes... I wish I wasn't born... so my mom didn't die giving birth to me!"_ I begin to frown as I think about this.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( like
> How
> Just
> How
> Won't someone rob you or something??? ))



(Rob me how? For walking home XD eh?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Rob me how? For walking home XD eh?)



(( u just gotta go on the street
and then a group approaches you
and bam robbed

tbh that's how it goes where i live 

btw the Parents in this story are really bad at parenting))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

After getting changed, I head towards the living room. I see Sage and that girl that tends to be popping up everywhere.
'Kurai, right?' I recall, turning towards the _very_ colour co-ordinated girl.
 I suddenly pause, noticing a sorrowful look on both of their faces. 'Wait... What happened?'


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I glance over at Elizabeth. "Nothing. We're just drinking tea." I take a sip.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( u just gotta go on the street
> and then a group approaches you
> and bam robbed
> 
> ...


((or dead... Does anyone actually have an alive parent that's half decent?))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( u just gotta go on the street
> and then a group approaches you
> and bam robbed
> 
> ...


(Haha, I live in like a small village in the middle of England where there are only a few kids, families and the rest are old people. I doubt an old person is going to rob me XD but that's just where I live.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((or dead... Does anyone actually have an alive parent that's half decent?))



(( Sai has a mom that she doesn't talk to anymore .-. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((or dead... Does anyone actually have an alive parent that's half decent?))



(I don't know where the f*** Jean's mam is in all this. She is probably like the Cinderella wicked step mother and I mentioned in the other RP he had two sisters... They can be the ugly sisters. Confirmed. Jean is Cinderella.)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> After getting changed, I head towards the living room. I see Sage and that girl that tends to be popping up everywhere.
> 'Kurai, right?' I recall, turning towards the _very_ colour co-ordinated girl.
> I suddenly pause, noticing a sorrowful look on both of their faces. 'Wait... What happened?'



"...Yeah." 

_"When did she get here? I must've been too busy complaining to myself, that I didn't notice her.... I should stop doing that."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "...Yeah."
> 
> _"When did she get here? I must've been too busy complaining to myself, that I didn't notice her.... I should stop doing that."_



_"She's been asleep in the guest room."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I ask Elizabeth, "Are you thirsty? Hungry? I can make you something if you want."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(Is Sai ever going to reply to Jean?)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I glance over at Elizabeth. "Nothing. We're just drinking tea." I take a sip.


'Oh, ok' I smile at Sage. 'As long as you're ok'
(BRB, bleeding due to my annoying brother pushing me over)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> _"She's been asleep in the guest room."_



_"Ah! ...How long have you been listening to my thoughts?"_ I ask Sage, worring that she may have heard my ramble about... her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I frown at Jean, "Why not? You can stay at my place, if you want."

(( Sai trying to get Jean and Blaze to cohabitate))

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Is Sai ever going to reply to Jean?)



(( done  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> _"Ah! ...How long have you been listening to my thoughts?"_ I ask Sage, worring that she may have heard my ramble about... her.



_"Relax. I mostly tune out the things that I don't want to hear. Nowadays, I'm finding my mind-reading to be on all the time..."_ I take another long sip from my cup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> 'Oh, ok' I smile at Sage. 'As long as you're ok'
> (BRB, bleeding due to my annoying brother pushing me over)



(holy s***. are you okay?  )


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> _"Relax. I mostly tune out the things that I don't want to hear. Nowadays, I'm finding my mind-reading to be on all the time..."_ I take another long sip from my cup.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



_"...Good. That means she probably tuned out my earlier thought..."_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(We should make them roomies ^.^)
"It's nothing serious.' I tell her. "Just problems with family." I sigh. "Problems that ****ing hurt." I mutter with a angry face then turn back. "But I'm sure it will be alright, we're family after all." I smile. (I imagine Jean just wants his Dad to love him) "But, I wouldn't mind staying with you... If just for a bit, if that's okay."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> _"Relax. I mostly tune out the things that I don't want to hear. Nowadays, I'm finding my mind-reading to be on all the time..."_ I take another long sip from my cup.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


((it's not much  He just pushed me over on the sofa, but my elbow hit my iPad on the way down... The bleeding has near enough stopped now))
"I'm fine on food, you've done plenty enough already" I quickly replied "I usually don't eat much anyway"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(That'll be interesting...  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(guess who just started ep. 5! haha)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod, "Just don't get drunk in my house, one drunkard is enough. I'll go make copies of my key this afternoon."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (That'll be interesting...  )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (guess who just started ep. 5! haha)


(Oh god. No comment until you reach the end of that ep -.-)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh, okay." I reply before taking another sip and finishing my tea. I set the cup down on the table.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Cool, thanks." I say. I then widen my eyes. "WAIT! Is your apartment CLEAN?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "Oh, okay." I reply before taking another sip and finishing my tea. I set the cup down on the table.



(Want to meet daddy of the year then?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"It should be. I spend most of my time at work, so I don't have the time to make it dirty. Can't say the same about your roommate."

I park the car, "We're here."

((@ Sage/Blaze's apartment complex ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Thanks." I tell her. "I will have to go get my spare clothes and all that later." I go inside.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I follow Jean inside Sage's apartment, "Yo."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Hey." I greet them while picking up both empty cups and taking them into the kitchen.

(I'm going to assume they both finished.)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

I look towards the door and see someone that I haven't yet met... Not properly anyway...
I hesitated before replying 'um.. Hi"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

"F-fire spitter!" I yell as soon as that guy who caught me on fire walked in.

(Kurai finished too, so you're right.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I see that the muggles are here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "F-fire spitter!" I yell as soon as that guy who caught me on fire walked in.



"Huh? Oh, yeah, that, you saw nothing!"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

I turned my head back towards the sofa
'Fire spitter?' I questioned


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh, "Jean, shut up. You're making it worse. Just to be clear, we aren't killing anyone, right?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Cool, thanks." I say. I then widen my eyes. "WAIT! Is your apartment CLEAN?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Sure. I guess it's time?)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> I turned my head back towards the sofa
> 'Fire spitter?' I questioned



"Oops. Forget I said anything." I then glare at the guy, while pointing at the burn mark on my cheek.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I see that the *muggles* are here."


((Perfect ;0;. I'm trying to tell my iPad it's a real word... it doesn't believe me. _must be a Weasly_))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I inspect the room. _It's sorta clean... BUT NOT CLEAN ENOUGH!_ I point at some books lying on the table neatly. "That's not very tidy."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I quickly wash both cups and walk back out into the living room to join the others. "Relax, guys. They've already seen too much. It's not like we can just wipe their memories. Now, can we? Besides, we might be able to use their help."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"To do what?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Sorry I don't meet your standards for clean. I was bored earlier so I thought I'd read."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mentally facepalm. "To stop whatever the f*** Jean's dad is doing."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

I narrow my eyes slightly... 'So THATS what you were doing in your study all that time ago?'


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"So we have a clumsy muggle, and then another that wants to expose us. Or at least snoop around our lives. _So helpful._"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Sorry I don't meet your standards for clean. I was bored earlier so I thought I'd read."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mentally facepalm. "To stop whatever the f*** Jean's dad is doing."



"Who's Jean? And, what is Jean's father doing?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Sorry I don't meet your standards for clean. I was bored earlier so I thought I'd read."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mentally facepalm. "To stop whatever the f*** Jean's dad is doing."


"Don't worry, I got this." I go into a closet and take out a broom and cloth. _I will have to clean he place myself, unless I want to die._


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "So we have a clumsy muggle, and then another that wants to expose us. Or at least snoop around our lives. _So helpful._"



"Hey, I could expose you too, if you keep making fun of me!" I furiously yell at Sai. _"I hate it when people make fun of my clusminess!"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"My house is not _that_ dirty... you should see Blaze's place." I frown.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Jean is the neat freak." I point at him. "And we don't know what his father is doing... but whatever it is, it can't be good. It's not like his father is helping with some charity." I mutter sarcastically.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "So we have a clumsy muggle, and then another that wants to expose us. Or at least snoop around our lives. _So helpful._"


"I have my reasons for being so... Curious" I snapped, before falling completely silent


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I glare at the girl. "Expose us, and I'll get Blaze to kill you. Of course, assuming that _I_ don't do it first."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "My house is not _that_ dirty... you should see Blaze's place." I frown.



"He lives next door, right?" I say as I dust down a table. "What if rats get through into the apartment and chew all the furniture or get germs on me. What if they trail dust in? Then the dirt might spread to me? Then kill me! Nope," I throw the cloth down. "I can't live here."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Ignore then.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I glare at the girl. "Expose us, and I'll get Blaze to kill you. Of course, assuming that _I_ don't do it first."



"How are you going to make a guy that tryed to kill you, kill me?" I ask.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"His apartment is separate from mine." I say, emphasizing each word.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I look at Sai surprised. "Why would you kill Blaze?" I'm the one who wants to kill him... but I won't... I can't... I look down at the ground.



(( I think you read that wrong bud ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I think you read that wrong bud ))



(Fixed it!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I think you read that wrong bud ))



(Uh... wrong quote? idk)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "His apartment is separate from mine." I say, emphasizing each word.



"Yes, but what if there are holes? Rats can come through the piping! And they might chew on my ear as I sleep! I might die, I can't risk it. I would rather just stay at home in my clean mansion thank you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "How are you going to make a guy that tried to kill you, kill me?" I ask.



"I could try convincing him, and if that doesn't work out, I'm more than capable of handling this by myself."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I could try convincing him, and if that doesn't work out, I'm more than capable of handling this by myself."



"Or I could just spit more fire." I say.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"If it makes you feel any better, we can go clean his place too..." I frown.

(btw, I thought you're staying with Sai?)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Uh... wrong quote? idk)



(I assume that was for me, lol.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Uh... wrong quote? idk)


(( Nope you read my post wrong .-. 
Sai said that she'd get Blaze to kill Kurai if Kurai exposed them. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I glance up at the clock. 2:30pm. Guess it's time to head out...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "If it makes you feel any better, we can go clean his place too..." I frown.
> 
> (btw, I thought you're staying with Sai?)


(Idk, I thought everyone just lived together and Blaze lived next door XD)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

((nvm))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Or I could just spit more fire." I say.



"U-uh, okay nevermind, I won't say anything." I reply, scared of the fire breather.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> "I'M NOT SOME PET THAT YOU CAN JUST PUT DOWN" I screamed, before storming out of the apartment



(( That's not for you btw
That was for Kurai.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "If it makes you feel any better, we can go clean his place too..." I frown.
> 
> (btw, I thought you're staying with Sai?)



"I guess that's a good idea."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Idk, I thought everyone just lived together and Blaze lived next door XD)



(Nope. But it seems like Sage's apt. is the meeting place every time. lmfao)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( That's not for you btw
> That was for Kurai.))


((Edited :3 ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Let's go now. I think he's home."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I go into my room and grab my gun just in case anything goes wrong. I stuff it deep inside my pocket, out of view.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Alright, but he's moving out today, in case you forgot."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nope. But it seems like Sage's apt. is the meeting place every time. lmfao)



(Doesn't Sai live somewhere is this building IDK, tbh XD) 

(Where are they meeting btw, the dad and Blaze.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"He is?" I ask surprised.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Doesn't Sai live somewhere is this building IDK, tbh XD)
> 
> (Where are they meeting btw, the dad and Blaze.)



(His office? idk... the dad should call and tell him to meet somewhere else.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I get up. "Okay."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Doesn't Sai live somewhere is this building IDK, tbh XD)
> (Where are they meeting btw, the dad and Blaze.)



(( Sai has her own house .-. ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I look at a clock and realize it's 2:30 P.M. _"It's already 2:30!? I promised dad that'll help him clean the house at 2!"_

"Oh, I need to go help my dad, so I need to go. It was nice to see most of you!" I say as I leave Sage's apartment.

(I'm not feeling good, so I'm going offline. Bye, for now.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "He is?" I ask surprised.



I nod, "Yeah, didn't I tell you? It's too dangerous for him to stay here after the bar fight."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I call Blaze, I had just heard news about him possibly killing a man from my clients. _Does he not understand how much trouble this causes me?_
(I have drama sort of planned for when they meet :3)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm just about to open my door and walk out when my phone goes off. Damnit... I pick up. "Hello?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Sai has her own house .-. ))



(Idk anything anymore. ._. Oh well, I will go with the flow)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I nod, "Yeah, didn't I tell you? It's too dangerous for him to stay here after the bar fight."



"Oh. Hurry, Jean! Let's go clean before he leaves!"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I look at a clock and realize it's 2:30 P.M. _"It's already 2:30!? I promised dad that'll help him clean the house at 2!"_
> 
> "Oh, I need to go help my dad, so I need to go. It was nice to see most of you!" I say as I leave Sage's apartment.
> 
> (I'm not feeling good, so I'm going offline. Bye, for now.)


((Get well soon!))
"Have fun" I shouted after her. "and if you need help..." I quickly glanced at Jean, "I know someone who would love to"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I'm just about to open my door and walk out when my phone goes off. Damnit... I pick up. "Hello?"



"Hello, Mr Blaze, I would like to move our meeting to the city park, if that is okay with you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( bc no one here has last names for reasons unknown ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh. Hurry, Jean! Let's go clean before he leaves!"



"Don't worry, I can clean ANYTHING!" I say like a super hero and run towards the apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh, sure. I don't mind. I was just leaving my place."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I follow Jean as he dashes out of the apartment and towards Blaze's.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( bc no one here has last names for reasons unknown ))



(What if Jean's last name was Bottoms or Trouser? Jokes.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I open my door, while holding the phone to my ear. Immediately, I see Sage, Jean, and Sai running towards my door.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I point at him. "Ooooh, he's on the phone. I wonder who he's talking to."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Good. I will meet you there." I hang up. I call a servant. "Would you be so kind to call for my limo?" I set off to the park.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I bet Jean's dad."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Hey, I NEED A WORD WITH YOU ABOUT THE APARTMENT!" I shout at Blaze, my clean side taking over my common sense.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I hang up and ask the group, "What's up? I was just about to leave." I feel the presence of my gun more strongly when I notice Jean is with them.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(I like how Jean cares more about the apartment being clean than the fact he was talking to his dad about evil plans.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Jean wants to clean your apartment because he's scared that you have bugs."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, you guys can clean... I guess..." I say, walking out of my apartment, leaving the door open. "Just don't break anything."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I wave to Blaze, "Stay safe."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

((Nvm))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I hang up and ask the group, "What's up? I was just about to leave." I feel the presence of my gun more strongly when I notice Jean is with them.



"You aren't going anywhere!" I run up to him, like I am going to hit him, but at the last second pass him a cloth. "We are going to clean this filthy place."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Jean... I'd love to... but I have to go..." I say before dashing away towards the parking lot.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I try to case him. "GET YOUR DIRTY A** BACK HERE RIGHT NOW!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Jean, calm down. You're going to be seeing him tonight."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

I quickly peep outside the apartment to see someone running off
"What's up with that guy?" I ask


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I get in my car and drive off towards the park.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mutter sarcastically, "I bet he's helping Jean's dad plan our deaths."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Jean, calm down. You're going to be seeing him tonight."



I sigh. "Fine. But you guys better help me clean." I pick up my brush and hug it, then grab a cloth with some cleaning spray. "I'm in heaven."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(His office is the real mess with papers everywhere. Then imagine the two bedrooms with sheets on the ground. The master bedroom having clothes laying everywhere and maybe empty beer cans. Have fun. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Where should I start?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(How is Jean's dad dressed? How will I know it's him?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I feel like only the guest room would be clean b/c Sai's basically the only one who's used it long-term tbh ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"You do the bedroom." I command Sage.

(IDK, like an older, taller and stronger version of Jean in a suit? Haha make something up XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I feel like only the guest room would be clean b/c Sai's basically the only one who's used it long-term tbh ))



(Oh, right. I forgot. XD)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "You do the bedroom." I command Sage.
> 
> (IDK, like an older, taller and stronger version of Jean in a suit? Haha make something up XD)



((and a white fluffy Persian to stroke menacingly))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( give him a monocle+Bushy Beard+top hat pls ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Ugh..." I trudge off towards the bedroom. Why did I even give him this idea in the first place?

(@CLS: Is it a coincidence or did you take the name "Jean" from AoT?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Just assume that Sai is cleaning, I'm watching Cry right now.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I park my car and immediately spot Jean's dad sitting at one of the tables. He looks out of place. He was a tall man, unlike his son, wearing a suit, a top hat, and he had a short scuffy beard.

I walk over to him and sit down. "I'm here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Ugh..." I trudge off towards the bedroom. Why did I even give him this idea in the first place?
> 
> (@CLS: Is it a coincidence or did you take the name "Jean" from AoT?)



(Yes, I did XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Just assume that Sai is cleaning, I'm watching Cry right now.))



(Like Cry with the sexy voice and never shows his face?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I park my car and immediately spot Jean's dad sitting at one of the tables. He looks out of place. He was a tall man, unlike his son, wearing a *suit, a top hat, and he had a short scuffy beard.*
> I walk over to him and sit down. "I'm here."



(YESSSSSS)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Yes, I did XD)
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (Like Cry with the sexy voice and never shows his face?)



(( S? 
Jake and Sherry are too cute omfg))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Now alone in the apartment, I started to ponder on my thoughts.
"What was up with the guy next door? What's wrong with Jean's dad? How are the two connected?"
All my unanswered questions were driving me crazy, and the more I tried to discover about the questions, the more questions I had.
I lay down on the sofa, eventually allowing myself to fall into a deep sleep... _Perhaps you will find out more tomorrow_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Are Mikasa and Eren related or just really close friends? I'm getting confused.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Hmmm, exactly on time. Impressive." I stand up and take something out my brief case.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Are Mikasa and Eren related or just really close friends? I'm getting confused.)



(Sort of like adopted sister)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Are Mikasa and Eren related or just really close friends? I'm getting confused.)



(( They're siblings 
I think Mikasa was adopted))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I watch his movements very carefully.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quickly fill up two bags of clothes and one bag of trash before the bedroom is finally spotless. I call out to Jean, "I'm done."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Jean's dad like

(̿▀̿ ̿Ĺ̯̿̿▀̿ ̿)̄	))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I pass him a small box, inside hold two fully loaded syringes. "This is the final test we will conduct before our operation. I need you to get the liquid of these inside any two of the 'magical' subjects. It's effects will be similar to what happened with my son the other day when he started literally throwing up his power. I had injected a smaller dosage into him when he slept that night. This dosage is a lot higher, and might lead to some... Strange side effects... Report back what you discover. We will need it for our master plan." I finish. "I would also like a talk about that stunt you pulled at the bar the other day."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(uh... I was gonna stop at ep. 5 but that ending... >~<)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Jean's dad (totally not someone edited from pokemon)

))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (uh... I was gonna stop at ep. 5 but that ending... >~<)



(I know, DAT CLIFF HANGER)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I grab the small box and hold it in my hands. "What is there to talk about?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> (( Jean's dad (totally not someone edited from pokemon)
> View attachment 63631))



(( OMFG ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(I imagine him like this TBH XD http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1pxr6e0Fh1qdo7opo4_250.gif )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( OWO ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I grab the small box and hold it in my hands. "What is there to talk about?"



I sigh. "You *killed a man*. If you wanted to do that, you should have warned me before hand so I could of actually been prepared to cover for your a**."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, it was a bit unexpected..." I shrug. "I was a bit pissed off at how Sai was acting like some kind of mediator between me and your son after I beat him up."


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

((PLOT TWIST-
Jean's father IS president snow, and the place they were sent was the hunger games. When the tributes wouldn't kill eachother, and they just stayed in the bunkers, they were given powers, in hope that they'd come out and destroy eachother... But it went horribly wrong ;-;


I seriously need some sleep...))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( ヾ(。◕ฺ∀◕ฺ)ノ	))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I can imagine a response like "You're not there to make friends. Just do your ****ing job and do it the right way.")


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Ugh, you should harden up, don't let emotions get to you. I've never let them get to me. And now I'm the richest man in the country!" I chuckle. "But to be fair, I would lose my temper if I had to stay in a room alone with the brat. You know, when he was twelve I caught him making out with a push broom. Hit any of them as much as you want, but don't kill them. Yet." I start to walk away. "You're not there to make friends, just do your ****ing job, and do it right."

~meanwhile~

I finish cleaning the apartment. I wipe my forehead. "Phew. Job well done guys!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(I am the worst at playing a villain OMFG XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( going out for food, be back soon ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Thanks for the pep talk. I guess that means we're done here, right?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I am the worst at playing a villain OMFG XD)



(You're doing well.  )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Ugh, you should harden up, don't let emotions get to you. I've never let them get to me. And now I'm the richest man in the country!" I chuckle. "But to be fair, I would lose my temper if I had to stay in a room alone with the brat. You know, when he was twelve I caught him making out with a push broom. Hit any of them as much as you want, but don't kill them. Yet." I start to walk away. "You're not there to make friends, just do your ****ing job, and do it right."
> 
> ~meanwhile~
> 
> I finish cleaning the apartment. I wipe my forehead. "Phew. Job well done guys!"


((There was one cobweb you missed, and it fell on you (a really dusty one too) ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( going out for food, be back soon ))



(( give me ~1 hour, I think. 

ヽ( ★ω★)ノ	))


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I am the worst at playing a villain OMFG XD)


((If i was the villain, I'd just steal lines of movies I've watched XD You're doing great))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod. "Keep in touch." I leave.
I start dancing using my broom, cleaning up even though the room is completely clean. I start humming.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I nod. "Keep in touch." I leave.
> I start dancing using my broom, cleaning up even though the room is completely clean. I start humming.


((Were you humming this?




))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((Were you humming this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(OMFG, YES!!!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I watch him leave but stay in the park a while longer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Jean, it's clean." I say as I plop down in the couch.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I slump onto the sofa. "I loooooooove cleaning." I sigh happily.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

((For a second I thought Sage sat on me... then I remembered you were in the other room...))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I can tell. Anyways, I hate to tell you this but I only have one guest room and Elizabeth the 'muggle' is staying with me. Got anywhere else in mind? If not, I can figure something out."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I can tell. Anyways, I hate to tell you this but I only have one guest room and Elizabeth the 'muggle' is staying with me. Got anywhere else in mind? If not, I can figure something out."



"So I cleaned this all for nothing?" (*burns apartment down* jokes) I sigh. "It's okay, I can just stay at my house I guess."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Or you can stay in Blaze's apartment. I'm sure he won't mind. He does have an extra room."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"I don't think me and Blaze are on the best terms right now." I say.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm sure you'll be fine. I thought he was staying with Sai for a while anyways. You'll have the place to yourself."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I consider it. "If he agrees, I will consider it." I get up. "Where the hell did he go anyway?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I keep replaying the boss's speech over and over in my head. He's right... I need to do my job. I'm not here to make friends... Actually, it's probably better if I stay in my apartment and not go to Sai's place. It'll be hard to do my job if she or any of her friends are around me more than is necessary...

I walk out of the park and get in my car.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I shrug. "Beats me. Think he'll be back soon?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Who should he use the needles on? Sai and Jean?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Getting hungry, I decide to take some food from a high up cupboard. Being small, I jump to reach, standing on my tip toes and swaying. _Nearly, got it..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I keep replaying the boss's speech over and over in my head. He's right... I need to do my job. I'm not here to make friends... Actually, it's probably better if I stay in my apartment and not go to Sai's place. It'll be hard to do my job if she or any of her friends are around me more than is necessary...
> 
> I walk out of the park and get in my car.
> 
> ...


(Yeah, however :3)
"Probably."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I park outside my apartment complex. Sitting in my car, I think about my next move. I put the small box gentily in my pocket. It'll be safe there and easy to get at a moment's notice. I walk out of the car and head up to my apartment. I open the door and call out, "Hello? Anyone in here?"

"I am." I shout as I see Blaze walk in. I glance at Jean. _"Now's your chance..."_ I tell him telepathically.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Yeah, however :3)



(However? I choose Sai and Jean because he's trying to push Sai away and he still kinda hates Jean.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

The shock of him arriving makes me lose my balance, and I end up smashing the cupboard, crashing it all across the kitchen and breaking plates and cups. _Oops. DAMMIT I'M SMALL!_


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh as I go help him clean the mess. "I told you not to break anything. Do you even listen?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I park outside my apartment complex. Sitting in my car, I think about my next move. I put the small box gentily in my pocket. It'll be safe there and easy to get at a moment's notice. I walk out of the car and head up to my apartment. I open the door and call out, "Hello? Anyone in here?"
> 
> "I am." I shout as I see Blaze walk in. I glance at Jean. _"Now's your chance..."_ I tell him telepathically.
> 
> ...


(I'm dumb. I meant 'whoever' XD But yeah, sounds good.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I'm dumb. I meant 'whoever' XD But yeah, sounds good.)



(ooooh, no problem. ^_^ )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh as I go help him clean the mess. "I told you not to break anything. Do you even listen?"



"I listen! It wasn't my fault it was so high up! Who puts food up that high anyway?" I say, tidying up with him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Whatever. Don't do that again."

I laugh at the scene in front of me. These two will just never get along, will they?

"Hey, princess. Want to get off your high horse and help us clean this glass instead of laughing?"

"I'll pass."

"I wasn't giving you a choice." I walk over and drag her to the kitchen.

"Jean, a little help please." I plead while hitting Blaze's shoulder.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I grab a broom. "I can't say no too cleaning." I sweep up the glass.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I place Sage down in the kitchen near the mess and hand her a mop. "Start cleaning."

"I don't think so..."

I glare at her to show her I'm serious.

"Fiine." I start mopping the floor where the mess was.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Look. They might actually get along now. lmfao)

(They meaning Jean/Blaze.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Once it is clean I exhale. "Sorry about that."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"No problem."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"How do I say this..." I mutter, looking at Sage for support. "Could I ... Stay with you, just for a while?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I give him a reassuring glance.

"Sure. I don't mind." I smile at him. I think I just found target number one.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( OHAI GUYS
I was at school
How can I get involved in the story?
Injecting Jean wouldn't be good tho because he's already gotten that and Jeans dad wants to know what happens but he already knows what happens with Jean owo )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( OHAI GUYS
> I was at school
> How can I get involved in the story?
> Injecting Jean wouldn't be good tho because he's already gotten that and Jeans dad wants to know what happens but he already knows what happens with Jean owo )



(But it's a higher dosage, so the effects might be different. But I left the choice open for Myst/Blaze to make so whoever. :3)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I give him a reassuring glance.
> 
> "Sure. I don't mind." I smile at him. I think I just found target number one.


"Really?" I ask a little shocked. "Thanks."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I chuckle. "I owe you that much after all you've been through."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( D: Fiiine 
x'D don't mind me~ )

I wake up in a rumpled mass of covers. Peering over the side of the bed, I see Carmen on the floor with his head in a puddle of drool.
I stifle my laugh with my hand. 
The floor is cold on my feet as I go to the other room to make some eggs for breakfast.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Don't be dramatic." I laugh. "I'm fine!" _Maybe he isn't so bad after all..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( D: Fiiine
> x'D don't mind me~ )
> 
> I wake up in a rumpled mass of covers. Peering over the side of the bed, I see Carmen on the floor with his head in a puddle of drool.
> ...


(*feels bad now* )


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, make yourself at home. I'll be in my study."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( DONT FEEL BAD
I just have a bad habit of complaining shhhhh )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod, collapse onto the sofa, tired from cleaning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( DONT FEEL BAD
> I just have a bad habit of complaining shhhhh )


(Haha shhhhhh it's fine XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( I do want to get involved in the story tho )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I do want to get involved in the story tho )



(Come to the apartment maybe?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Hm... maybe call everyone and invite them over? Idk)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(@CLS: uh... can I inject Jean now? lmfao)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(If you want too XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

After making the eggs and laying them on the table next to the couch for Ans, I leave him a note and change to go find the others.
When I get there, I knock on the door.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

((THE SUSPENSE))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Door." I tell Blaze, starting to drift off.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Just assume that Sai went home to make copies of her keys ok ; O ; ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( bc no one here has last names for reasons unknown ))



((ikr? Back and reading, btw ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Hellooooo?" I call, knocking again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Just assume that Sai went home to make copies of her keys ok ; O ; ))



(I'm confused on who Jean is staying with... Blaze just said he could stay with him.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( btw lunch was great
I love fresh sushi *3*
I also took a stop at PetCo, which is why it took me longer than expected ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk over and open the door. "Hello?" Damnit... I was just about to inject Jean...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Hellooooo?" I call, knocking again.



"Get the door-! ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz...." I fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I'm confused on who Jean is staying with... Blaze just said he could stay with him.)



(( I think that's bc Blaze wants to inject him tho ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Hey, Blaze. Just popping in to see how things are with everyone."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Blaze changed his mind. He's not staying with Sai anymore. Since the boss's speech...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( btw lunch was great
> I love fresh sushi *3*
> I also took a stop at PetCo, which is why it took me longer than expected ))



(I'm so jelly. I want food, but I'm stuck hiding under my covers pretending to be asleep. :/)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh, ok."

I stare at Blaze puzzled, unsure what he's hiding.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I'm so jelly. I want food, but I'm stuck hiding under my covers pretending to be asleep. :/)



(( I do this every night and it sucks x^x ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I think that's bc Blaze wants to inject him tho ))



(Yeah, I knew that XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I exit my car to see Jade at Blaze's door. _What the hell is going on?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I do this every night and it sucks x^x ))



(Me too, I know dat feel x.x)

- - - Post Merge - - -

In my sleep, I start wriggling and making cat noises.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Me too, I know dat feel x.x)



(I can openly sit in my room, light on, and be awake at night. My parents think I sleep at midnight. lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I scratch the back of my head. "So... um... want to come in?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk up to Jade, "Jade? What's up?" 

 "Did Jean's dad straighten things out?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((For a second I thought Sage sat on me... then I remembered you were in the other room...))



((If Sage is sitting on ANYONE, it's gonna be Helix ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((If Sage is sitting on ANYONE, it's gonna be Helix ))



(Helix is at the hospital.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sai, I've been thinking... I'll just stay in my own place for now. Thanks for the offer." I move aside from the door in case Jade or Sai enter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Hi Sai." I say, looking at Jean.
"Jean's making cat noises, I may as well watch him so he doesn't eat himself."
I step in.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh, "Got it, but I guess I'll join in on this sleepover." I follow Jade into Blaze's apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Sleepover? Isn't it evening RP time?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, I'll be in my study." I walk back into my office and sit at my desk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Everyone's going to Blaze's house tbh, and Jean's staying over. Sai decided to stay because she doesn't quite trust them to keep things peaceful.))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Helix is at the hospital.  )



((Oh god, how would loopy Helix react to that? XD

...speaking of, who wants to visit morphine-filled Helix and be his first victim? ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((*Jean is injected while being a cat in his sleep* "~NyaaaAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGHHHH" *spits fireballs* *settles down in a burnt-up, ashen apartment* "...hairball...zzzzz...." ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( victim?
You're scaring me )

( LMAO )

I plop down next to Jean, and pat him on the head.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Wait where is Jean sleeping? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I pipe up, "I think I'll go visit Helix at the hospital... I'm kinda worried..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

As Jade pats me on the head, I snuggle up into her side.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Wait where is Jean sleeping? ))



(He fell asleep on couch.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 20, 2014)

(CLS asked for this, you got it. Gonna make my death happen like _The Outsiders_)

Suddenly I just became angry at myself. I just couldn't...bring myself to want to live anymore. I was mad at myself, my family, everyone...after the entire dream that I had, I just felt completely useless. Then, I decided on it. I wrote a note, left it on the couch, and headed out for the convenience store to rob.

_To whom it may concern,
I have chosen to live my life a different way. I just couldn't make myself happy enough to move on in this world. By the time you read this, I am mostly like on the streets, my limp body bleeding. Goodbye all of you, especially Jean. And Jean, I just want to let know...I loved you.

-Ethan_
---
Running, running, and running, and then the police have me cornered. I pull out my pistol that was unloaded and aim at one of the officers. Then they open fire, and I am dead.

(This post is not meant to reflect any feelings from anyone, and is not intended to reenact any past or future event in the real world. K good.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( couch, I think. )

I sit stock still, terrified out of my mind that he is going to start nomming on my ear.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod, "They should be awake. I'd go, but I think you're what they need right now."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I pull my gun out from my pocket and open one of the drawers to place it in there.

(Anyone secretly watching?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (CLS asked for this, you got it. Gonna make my death happen like _The Outsiders_)
> 
> Suddenly I just became angry at myself. I just couldn't...bring myself to want to live anymore. I was mad at myself, my family, everyone...after the entire dream that I had, I just felt completely useless. Then, I decided on it. I wrote a note, left it on the couch, and headed out for the convenience store to rob.
> 
> ...



( u suck )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( victim?
> You're scaring me )



((Fiiine, not "victim"... visitor. Who wants to be Helix's first visitor? ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Fiiine, not "victim"... visitor. Who wants to be Helix's first visitor? ))



(( Sage  ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( u suck )



(I could take out the Jeathan part if you want...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( u suck )



(( My thirst for #Blai, #Jeathan, and #Rade grows stronger ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (I could take out the Jeathan part if you want...)



( u still suck )


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I nod, "They should be awake. I'd go, but I think you're what they need right now."



I blush. "I guess I'll go." I wave goodbye to everyone as I exit through the door.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I wave back, "Bye."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (CLS asked for this, you got it. Gonna make my death happen like _The Outsiders_)
> 
> Suddenly I just became angry at myself. I just couldn't...bring myself to want to live anymore. I was mad at myself, my family, everyone...after the entire dream that I had, I just felt completely useless. Then, I decided on it. I wrote a note, left it on the couch, and headed out for the convenience store to rob.
> 
> ...


(Are you serious?-.- how is Jean meant to read that note? I was expecting a dramatic kiss or something.)
(Are there any other boys Jean could be shipped with? Doesn't Sai have a brother?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I start to panic the whole way to the hospital. I hope they're okay...

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Are you serious?-.- how is Jean meant to read that note? I was expecting a dramatic kiss or something.)
> (Are there any other boys Jean could be shipped with? Doesn't Sai have a brother?)



(Jean x Shadrach? ;D )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

((also: GUYS HOLY WOW I SAW A SHOOTING STAR OMFG YEAH ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I slowly scoot a little farther away from Jean.

I open my eyes lazily, and see my puddle and the floor. I stand up quickly, and my nose leads me to the other room, in which I see two plates of eggs.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 20, 2014)

(Well, my work is done. See y'all later!)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Jean x Shadrach? ;D )



((He hits on Sage as overcompensation feeding his denial of his true sexuality. lmfao))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Well, my work is done. See y'all later!)



( YOU STILL SUCK
jk ily )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

As she scoots away, I curl up into a ball and hug myself.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Sai's brother is Gio, but I'm not sure Gio and Jean would work out.))

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((He hits on Sage as overcompensation feeding his denial of his true sexuality. lmfao))



(( OR
He's Bisexual
Because they actually exist ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk into Helix's room and sit down in the bedside chair. I stutter out, "A-are you o-okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((He hits on Sage as overcompensation feeding his denial of his true sexuality. lmfao))



(OMFG. I would be up for that I guess XD I just want Jean to be happy )


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I put a pillow as a barrier between him and me, then pat his head again.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Sai's brother is Gio, but I'm not sure Gio and Jean would work out.))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



((Or that  

Also: #Jeio ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I polish off the gun then place it neatly in my desk drawer.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk towards Blaze's office. "Blaze?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Thinking it over, I decide to keep the small box inside my pocket. I walk back into the main room and join everyone. "Is anybody hungry?" I offer.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I walk into Helix's room and sit down in the bedside chair. I stutter out, "A-are you o-okay?"



"Huhn?" I look over and see Sage sitting next to me. "Yeeeeeeeaaah... It's all gooood... Gimme a hug." I roll over to hug Sage and I almost fall out of the bed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(He's going to drug the food btw.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(All I can think of is #Jeio, #Shean or #Bean (jokes) )


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Eh, no thanks. Had eggs a while ago."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Be careful. You scared me." I smile sheepishly at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up, rubbing my eyes and yawning like a cat. "Nya~ Did I miss something?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I jump back as Blaze brushes past me, "Yeah, food would be nice."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look down at Jean, "We're getting food, or making it. I'm not really sure."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Jean, I'm making lunch. You hungry?"

(Please say yes.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Huh? Oh, I'm hungry I guess." I say with an exhale, still a little tired.

(I just want Jean to have a cute BF :,( )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I said yes 4 u ok 
eternal sobbing over blai))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk into the kitchen and start making spaghetti.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I call out to them, "I know how to make a thing or two. I hope you guys like it."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I sit up and stretch. _I feel strange. Sad even. That's strange. Why?_
(Lonely Jean is Lonley)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Be careful. You scared me." I smile sheepishly at him.



"What... did I doooo...? Did I kiss you and you tried to kill me...?" I start crying. "I saw a dead bird on the sidewalk once..." 

((wtf idek what I'm writing, Helix is growing a mind of his own ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"I hope Jean does. Don't want him barfing again, we saw how that ended.."

I walk over to Ans and prod his face. "Yo. Food."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up. "What?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( Wait, how is Blaze going to do this if he only wants to inject Jean and Sai? There's like 3 other people in the room. ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I hope Jean does. Don't want him barfing again, we saw how that ended.."



((#foreshadowing))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well... I mean your brother scared me... He... um... started attacking you." I wipe away a tear before it falls.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Wait, how is Blaze going to do this if he only wants to inject Jean and Sai? There's like 3 other people in the room. ))



(You'll see.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Time skips to food being ready.)

I prepare three plates of food. I empty the content of the syringes in two of the plates. I leave my own plate in the kitchen while I take the other two into the dining room and set them on the table. "Food's ready! Enjoy!" I walk back in the kitchen to grab my own plate before joining them at the table.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((#foreshadowing))



(#trustory)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I need a ship for Jean before he dies of loneliness arghhhhh! TT.TT)


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Foood. Jade made us eggs before she left to say hi to Jean and the others."
I stretch, and stumble back to my room, snoring even before I hit the sheets.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I grab a plate, "Thanks."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh... Cool." I get up, and eat the eggs that Jade made.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I take a plate. "Thanks."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, why'd he do a thing like that...?" I yawn. "How was your day...? Did you kiss any demons...?"

((Even loopy Helix knows Blaze is a charmer... in his own special way. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I take a few bites before asking, "How is it?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( wait, won't everyone else gang up on Blaze?))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I stand up. "I'm going to go home and check on something. Think you can not die while I'm gone?"
I laugh, and go out the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(#Jarmen or #Cean oh god kill me)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Of course not. I only have eyes for you." I add with a smirk.

"Ew. No. I hate Blaze, you know that right?"


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( wait, won't everyone else gang up on Blaze?))


((I think it has unnoticeable effects to begin with))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( I think #Gean would be okay
Like Sai calls Gio for help and Gio meets Jean or something idk ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( wait, won't everyone else gang up on Blaze?))



(The effects won't happen right away.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((I think it has unnoticeable effects to begin with))



(( ahhhh, okay.))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (#Jarmen or #Cean oh god kill me)



((Well, idk if #Blai is off the table, but...

#Blean ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I take a bite, "It's...... good."

(( Any estimated time on when the effects start? ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I eat some. "It's nice I guess. Nothing compared to the chefs I have in the mansion but you know."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (#Jarmen or #Cean oh god kill me)



( I CAN MAKE THAT HAPPEN. )

I go up to the hut to see Ans eating eggs. 
"How're you feeling?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Well, idk if #Blai is off the table, but...
> #Blean ))



(( #BLAI WILL BE REAL ; O ; ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I take a bite, "It's...... good."
> 
> (( Any estimated time on when the effects start? ))



(How about around the time you sleep?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (How about around the time you sleep?)



((I'm good with that ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Thanks. Glad you like it." I glare at Jean. "Thanks, Mr. Rich."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(I'm up for Jean x Carmen or Jean x Gio. Because Blaze is Sai's XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I'm up for Jean x Carmen or Jean x Gio. Because Blaze is Sai's XD)



(Nuh-uh! Jean x Shadrach!)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Mm, better," I say. "Thanks for the eggs."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( IT'LL BE A RELATIONSHIP WHERE THEY START HATING EACHOTHER BUT LOVE EACHOTHER AT THE END
YASSS 
no Jarmen will prevail )

"Great." I say.
"How did you sleep?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Thanks. Glad you like it." I glare at Jean. "Thanks, Mr. Rich."



"Welcome, Mr Violent."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I'm up for Jean x Carmen or Jean x Gio. Because* Blaze is Sai's *XD)



(( THANK U
I can arrange Jean x Gio, but I think Beary's totally up for Jean x Carmen
Jean can take his pick or something ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Of course not. I only have eyes for you." I add with a smirk.
> 
> "Ew. No. I hate Blaze, you know that right?"



I jump from the bed, healed by her words, and make out with her right then and there.

"Yooooouuu... hate fires?" I am confused. "Why are we in a big refrigerator...?"

((#Helixneverlearnspeoplesnamesthefirsttime))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(Jean has suddenly become a pimp. So many shipping options, I don't know who to choose  )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Fine." I stand up. "Where were you?" I ask curiously.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I jump from the bed, healed by her words, and make out with her right then and there.
> 
> "Yooooouuu... hate fires?" I am confused. "Why are we in a big refrigerator...?"
> 
> ((#Helixneverlearnspeoplesnamesthefirsttime))



(lmfao. I'm dying with laughter.)

I facepalm. "Blaze is the demon... You really are something else..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean has suddenly become a pimp. So many shipping options, I don't know who to choose  )



(( omfg xD
#Blai is 4 real tho don't touch it))

I sigh at their banter, "Just don't burn the complex down."

(( ~foreshadowing~ ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Making sure Jean doesn't kill himself in more ways then he's already discovered. In all seriousness, I was saying hi to Sai."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean has suddenly become a pimp. So many shipping options, I don't know who to choose  )



((Jean is the new Sai ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( omfg xD
> #Blai is 4 real tho don't touch it))
> 
> I sigh at their banter, "Just don't burn the complex down."
> ...



(Nope. That would make Sage, Blaze, and Kurai all homeless... >~<)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( omfg xD
> #Blai is 4 real tho don't touch it))
> 
> I sigh at their banter, "Just don't burn the complex down."
> ...


(I won't. Blaze is all yours :3)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Jean is the new Sai ))



(( 
#blai is going to b real ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( I'm all up for Jarmen tho
and they already know eachother so it makes it better )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I won't. Blaze is all yours :3)



(( ilu <3

Jarmen sounds really cute tho ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm not violent. Not all the time anyways." I finish up my food and get up to take away my plate.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( I'm all up for Jarmen tho
> and they already know eachother so it makes it better )



(Uhh... incest?  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I'm all up for Jarmen tho
> and they already know eachother so it makes it better )



(I think I will go with Jarmen. Because it is like Cat and Dog )


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( NOOO JEAN AND CARMEN
lets make it Careen then )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I'm not violent. Not all the time anyways." I finish up my food and get up to take away my plate.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (Uhh... incest?  )



(( Jean x Carmen 

Not Jade x Carmen ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I finish my food and sit back.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(He threw away the empty syringes in the trash. Don't look in there. The empty box is sitting in his office with a note from the boss.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (lmfao. I'm dying with laughter.)
> 
> I facepalm. "Blaze is the demon... You really are something else..."



"Ooooohhh... okayy... why is your face all rainbow-y...?" I grab Sage's face and pull it closer. ((  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( NOOO JEAN AND CARMEN
> lets make it Careen then )



(#Careen)


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Jean x Carmen
> 
> Not Jade x Carmen ))



(lmfao)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Huh," I say. "Haven't seen her in a while."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Ooooohhh... okayy... why is your face all rainbow-y...?" I grab Sage's face and pull it closer. ((  ))



"Uh... it's not." I take notice of how close our faces are but I don't pull away, out of curiosity.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( do we need to go find the box? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(nope. You can find it after your drug trip. Keep it in mind though.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk over to the others, letting out a big yawn. "I am beat. I'll be in my room, okay?" I don't want to be around when the liquid kicks in...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( got it. I have an idea of how it's going to affect Sai already.))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yeah it is, yeeeaaaaahhh..... it's all sparkly too..." I put my forehead against hers. "Are you reeeeeeading my miiiiind.........?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod, "Night."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk in my room, lock the door, and sit against the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I sit on the couch, brining my knees to my chest. "I still haven't heard from Ethan since the coma..." I mutter to myself.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Yeah it is, yeeeaaaaahhh..... it's all sparkly too..." I put my forehead against hers. "Are you reeeeeeading my miiiiind.........?"



"Should I come back later? You're kinda creeping me out."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sit down next to Jean, "He's probably fine, don't worry about it."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Effects should be kicking in any minute now.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I tilt my head and nod. "Yeah, okay." I exhale.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yeah, I think she's crushing on Blaze..poor Orion.." I mutter.

My voice echoes from the other room.
"Jean..snort-face..dustyyyyzzzzz.."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Should I come back later? You're kinda creeping me out."



I pat her on the head. "Okaayyy... nighty-night. Say hi to the super-doctor and the girly-wolf... and the rest..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"I just kinda want someone to- *sudden pain* "Urk."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> "Yeah, I think she's crushing on Blaze..poor Orion.." I mutter.
> *
> My voice echoes from the other room.
> "Jean..snort-face..dustyyyyzzzzz.."*




(I can feel the love XDDDD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sharply inhale as a headache starts, _What the hell?_

I groan as the sharp pain spreads throughout my body, "J— Jean."

_ Oh ****, it's getting worse. Oh ****. Oh ****. _


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I pat her on the head. "Okaayyy... nighty-night. Say hi to the super-doctor and the girly-wolf... and the rest..."



"Oh. Night..." I reply, feeling a bit dejected.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I just kinda want someone to- *sudden pain* "Urk."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



( lololol hehe~ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( For Sai, it's like all of the negative energy was released into her body.

Sai heals someone and then stores the energy into a 'bottle'.
That bottle just broke and is releasing everything into her right now. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I notice Sai in pain too. "Sai! Are you okay-" I try and grab her arm to comfort her, but my fire comes rushing out onto her arm. "Crap, what the hell! Argh, my head!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh. Night..." I reply, feeling a bit dejected.



((Did Sage strike out? lmfao))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I collapse onto the couch, "E— everything....****...ing...hurts."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Did Sage strike out? lmfao))



(Did Helix fall asleep? He can always notice the change in her tone. Lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I move from my spot by the door, feeling triumphant, and go lie down on my bed, pretending to be asleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Sai, how can I help you?!" I panic. "Could I- *Karyū no- *" I cover my mouth. _The words are just coming out, what the hell-_ "*Hōkō*!!!" (Fire Dragons Roar). I realise a huge amount of fire from my mouth, but aim it away from Sai.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Wait... this won't do... they'll find and blame me... I open my window, and start to climb out, sneakily walking off to the parking lot.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Did Helix fall asleep? He can always notice the change in her tone. Lmfao)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I move from my spot by the door, feeling triumphant, and go lie down on my bed, pretending to be asleep.



((oh, kk ))

"Uhh...? Wanna stayy...?" ((idfk))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I start pacing back and forth, agitated.

"Jeeeaaan, get outta my closettt...stop eatin gmeeeeezzzz"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I take out my phone and speed dial Gio.

"G-Gio. He—help."

 "Hold on, I'm tracing your number now, what's going on?"

"Ju-just come."

I let out a yelp as the pain becomes unbearable.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Once I'm in my car and driving away, I release a sigh of relief.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Sai, how can I help you?!" I panic. "Could I- *Karyū no- *" I cover my mouth. _The words are just coming out, what the hell-_ "*Hōkō*!!!" (Fire Dragons Roar). I realise a huge amount of fire from my mouth, but aim it away from Sai.



(( #sweg 
Burn Blaze's apartment xD ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((oh, kk ))
> 
> "Uhh...? Wanna stayy...?" ((idfk))



"It's fine... I'll leave." I walk out of Helix's room and go into Shadrach's. 

I go and sit in the chair by his bed. "Are you okay, loser?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Wait... this won't do... they'll find and blame me... I open my window, and start to climb out, sneakily walking off to the parking lot.



I hear the window open. *"BLAZE!!!!!!!!!"* I scream, burst through his door with flames.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( #sweg
> Burn Blaze's apartment xD ))



((Meanwhile, Elizabeth is asleep in the guest room? XD))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I groan weakly from the couch.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Ignore.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( idefk anymore )

My voice can be heard through the door. "Jeeean...JeeeeeEEEEAAAAAAN..!"
I wake up. "What the hell? WHY WAS JEAN CLEANING THE HOUSE IN MY DREAM?!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Meanwhile, Elizabeth is asleep in the guest room? XD))



((  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Meanwhile, Elizabeth is asleep in the guest room? XD))



(Sage's guest room.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( idefk anymore )



(Join us. Bring Carmen ))))) )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "It's fine... I'll leave." I walk out of Helix's room and go into Shadrach's.
> 
> I go and sit in the chair by his bed. "Are you okay, loser?"



"Yeah, I'm... I'm sorry." I remember my fit of rage. "You won't be needing me around your apartment any more, I hope... I'm getting sent to prison."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I park in an alleyway a few miles away from my apartment. I get my phone out and call Jean's dad. Pick up...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( idefk anymore )
> 
> My voice can be heard through the door. "Jeeean...JeeeeeEEEEAAAAAAN..!"
> I wake up. "What the hell? WHY WAS JEAN CLEANING THE HOUSE IN MY DREAM?!"



(OMFG, this made my day XDDD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I park the car as I get to the complex. "****. Uhhhhh, Sai has to be in one of these? Right?" I check my tracker app.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Yeah, I'm... I'm sorry." I remember my fit of rage. "You won't be needing me around your apartment any more, I hope... I'm getting sent to prison."



I gasp aloud. "What?! Really? You... you can't go though... you're too young to go to jail..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Hello." I answer the phone.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"Okaaaaay, byyyeee..." I feel a bit hurt... I thought morphine got rid of pain, though... wheeeeeeeee...


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I did it." I say as I explain the results of the little test.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't control the fire and end up limping to the door, trying to hold it in. "Sai, are you okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I give a sigh of relief as I pinpoint the correct apartment. "Sai?" I knock on the door.

"G— Gio......" I let out another yelp as a wave of pain consumes me.

 "Sai?! Hold on! I'm coming!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I did it." I say as I explain the results of the little test.



"hmmm. Thank you for that. This will work nicely for the master plan."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well, I have a bit of a problem. I can't go back to my apartment now..." Maybe I'll just sleep in my car...


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( http://us21.chatzy.com/67257519297650 
GOGOGOGOGOGO )

I sit down on the couch, exasperated. "I have this horrid feeling..I?I just can't place it."
I stumble into the room. "I'm going to punch Jean's face, bye." I push open the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I try and open the door for the boy, but realise I am about to set it on fire. I move my attack towards a tree plant.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Uh, what is that for?  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I break down the door to see Sai writhing in pain. "Sai?!"

"Je— Jean....w—we need...to... get to... my... car."

 "What the hell is going on?!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I gasp aloud. "What?! Really? You... you can't go though... you're too young to go to jail..."



"I'll be fine." I say. "I'm 19, and frankly... I deserve worse than this. I almost killed my brother over some petty argument. I need professional help, and I'm accepting that..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I sit down next to her. "Yeah? Is it like a headache... or a cramp?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "I'll be fine." I say. "I'm 19, and frankly... I deserve worse than this. I almost killed my brother over some petty argument. I need professional help, and I'm accepting that..."



I reach over and slap him. "Are you ****ing stupid? It was just one fight. No need to submit yourself to an asylum over that." I add in a low voice, "And I'll miss watching you tease Helix..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( ITS AN ONLINE CHAT YEAAAAHH $$$$ )

"No..I just feel like something isn't right.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(I gathered as much. The thread's good for me though. Thanks. ^_^ )


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( ;_______________; )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I pick Sai up and carry her out of the apartment. I glare at Jean, "You, are going to have to ****ing explain."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Huh." I stare at her.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I end up shooting another attack. "Karyū no Saiga!" (Fire Dragons Crushing Fang).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I pick Sai up and carry her out of the apartment. I glare at Jean, "You, are going to have to ****ing explain."



"I don't know! I didn't do Karyū no-" I stop myself, lava spewing through my fingers.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I run away from the kid spewing fire. "****, Sai. What the hell is going on?!"

"I— It's a...... long.....story."

(( when does it wear off?))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( Chat broke for me. Tears. )

I lean against him, sighing.

I suddenly see Jean going nuts, shooting fire everywhere. "The hell?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(It wears off by the next morning?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"WHY THE HELL ARE YOU HERE? DOGGY BREATH- *Karyū no Hoko!!!*"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( omfg Jean's going to have burned everything by then xD ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"TELLING YOU TO GET OUT OF MY DREAMS, SILVER SPOON!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I reach over and slap him. "Are you ****ing stupid? It was just one fight. No need to submit yourself to an asylum over that." I add in a low voice, "And I'll miss watching you tease Helix..."



"Yeah, that's true... but I have to... It wasn't just the one fight. I've had anger issues for a while, and before the coma I'd take it out on Helix a lot... now, I feel terrible... it's not his fault he was experimented on... it's not his fault Dad died..." I feel tears welling up in my eyes. "I'm... sorry, can you just go, please?" I turn away and point to the door.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Fine, be that way." I storm out of his room and leave the hospital.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( omfg Jean's going to have burned everything by then xD ))



(OMG, we need Carmen to pick up little Jean and carry him out on his shoulder so he doesn't set the building in fire... #trulove)

"WOLF BOY, STAY OUT OF MY WAY BEFORE I ACCIDENTALLY TURN YOU TO DUST!" *spews lava and falls to floor* "Urk, it hurts!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "Who's the one in the dust now, huh?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I hug Sai closer to me as I watch the fire kid and stranger duke it out. "Friends of yours?"

I gasp in pain again, "You...c– could say.... that."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well, I have a bit of a problem. I can't go back to my apartment now..." Maybe I'll just sleep in my car...



(Uh... still waiting on a reply. XD )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> I raise an eyebrow. "Who's the one in the dust now, huh?"



"SHUT UP AND HELP ME OR GET THE HELL OUT!" I snap, rolling on my back, fire around me.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Fiiiiine." I groan. He's small enough that I can grab him, and carry him over to an abandoned lot with no grass.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"I know that feeling," I say, trying to comfort her a little.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

(Is anyone actually using the chat? And what is it for?  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

(( CLS and I are both using it .-. 
Beary is using it too))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( I'm on. And it's for chatting hehe It's easier then using parentheses. )

"Y'know, it just occurred to me..I don't know your favorite color." I smile slyly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Fiiiiine." I groan. He's small enough that I can grab him, and carry him over to an abandoned lot with no grass.



I look around. "The floor is filthy! You could of found some where better! And don't carry me like that! It makes me feel small..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh, uh, I like Gold. It's a regal color." I say. "Your's?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"It's better then burning down a building, dirt boy." I smirk, and some hair falls over my face.
I put him down.

"Green." I say. 
I start feeling a bit lightheaded, but decide not to mention it.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I wait a while for an answer then just hang up the phone.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"So, mind telling me why my sister is dying?" I yell towards them.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "It's better then burning down a building, dirt boy." I smirk, and some hair falls over my face.
> I put him down.



I scowl at him, wriggling on the floor in pain, shooting fire out from everywhere.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Oh, uh, I like Gold. It's a regal color." I say. "Your's?"



((WRONG. Your favorite color is now JADE. ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"If I could help, I would." I back away.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "So, mind telling me why my sister is dying?" I yell towards them.



(( guis
; a ; ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

My eyes end up going fiery red. "OH, SHUT IT DOG FACE! Urk!" I shoot out every bit of fire power I could generate and pass out, hitting my head off the floor.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Wow, good thing I backed away.." I mutter. 
I decide to take him back to the hut. Maybe he could clean when he woke up.
I pick him up and go inside with him slung over my shoulder.
"This—" I point to passed out Jean—"Was not my doing."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh as the two ignore me. "Figures." I mutter. I place Sai in the passengers side and start up the car, "Let's go home."

I feel black start to enter my vision, "Thanks......."

( assume that they both got home and slept pls )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I decide to put my arm around Jade. I sigh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Wow, good thing I backed away.." I mutter.
> I decide to take him back to the hut. Maybe he could clean when he woke up.
> I pick him up and go inside with him slung over my shoulder.
> "This—" I point to passed out Jean—"Was not my doing."



Being cat like again, I snuggle the side of my head into his back.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Welp, I'll dump this guy on the bed. Later, lovebirds."
I dump him on the bed, and since he was snuggling me, I throw a stuffed wolf at him.

I don't particularly notice either event, as I'm dozing and not paying attention.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I snuggle into the stuffed wolf and try rest up in the bed.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I get drowsy, and drift off to sleep.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I ignore Jean, and start reading a book.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Timeskip ? It's like evening now, is it? )


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

After leaving the hospital, I start driving my way home when I bump into a strange car parked in an alleyway. I park beside it and knock on the window.

I open the door and ask, "What do you want?"

"Can we talk?"

"About?"

"Your stupid plan."

"No. Get out."

"I'll call the others..."

"Do that and I smash your head to pieces."

"Ugh... I'm leaving." I climb back into my car and drive back to my apartment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk inside my empty apartment and lock the door behind me. What a long day...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(TIME SKIIIIIP)


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( TIL MORNING )

I wake up on my chair with a book on my lap.
_The heck?_ Then, I see Jean.
_Oh._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I awaken as sunlight hits my face. "Who the hell opened the windows?" I grab my head, "That was a killer nightmare."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I had ended up lying in a starfish on the bed. I wake up with a "Nya~" I look around. "Where the hell am I-" I notice Carmen. "ARGH, DOG FACE!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"What a friendly thing to say to your knight in shining armor." I smirk.

I wake up on the couch, with myself leaning against Ans, and his arm around me.
_Oh._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"That wasn't a nightmare, lil' bro."

"What?"

"What happened yesterday was 100% real."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "What a friendly thing to say to your knight in shining armor." I smirk.
> 
> I wake up on the couch, with myself leaning against Ans, and his arm around me.
> _Oh._



I blush, grabbing the sheets and wrapping them around me. "You didn't _touch_ me in my sleep with your dirty wolf hands did you?!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( Going to eat dinner quick, Jason can control Jade if necessary. )

"HELL NO! Just because I'm bi doesn't mean I—" I stop. "You didn't hear that."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

".....So that's basically the gist of it."

"Holy ****."

"Yeah, yeah, we'll talk later. You're late for class."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Going to eat dinner quick, Jason can control Jade if necessary. )
> 
> "HELL NO! Just because I'm bi doesn't mean I—" I stop. "You didn't hear that."


I start blushing even more. "I don't believe you, w-w-wolf boy." I pout and look away. "You probably took advantage of me, creep!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up to the sound of my car's horn. Wow... is it morning already? I must've dozed off in my car...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk into my family room, sit down on the couch, and snuggle up with my blanket. It's only a matter of time before it's all over...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess I will have to phone Blaze... Again...


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"..." I don't say anything. 
"You seemed to like that wolf plushy anyways."

Noticing my current seating situation, I stay still, trying not to disturb Ans.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I notice I am hugging a plushy and I chuck it at his face. "I prefer kitties..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Didn't seem that way when you were nomming on it's ear." I grin evily.

Suddenly, I feel lightheaded again. I let out a small gasp, then cover my mouth.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I blush. "I-I-I was imagining it was you, and I was trying to rip it off!" I stutter.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up, and notice my arm around Jade. "Oh, uh, sorry-" I stammer, pulling my arm away.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"I-It's fine." I mutter, putting my hand up to my head.
"I still don't feel well.."

"Ha. Because that plushy WAS modeled off of my magnificent wolf self."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Ew, I'm going to have to bathe in hand sanitiser for a week. Ewwww." I pull a face.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I chuck another stuffed wolf at him that looks like Jade.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Um... Are you sick?" I ask.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Ew, dirty wolf, get them away from me!" I snap, chucking the pillow off him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"THAT'S JADE'S, IDIOT!"

"I don't know.." 
Another sudden burst of lightheadedness makes me slump against him awkwardly.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Uhh-" I'm not sure what to do. "What's wrong?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"I DON'T CARE, DOG FOOD FOR BRAINS!" I snap crossing my arms.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

A sudden pain grips my stomach, and I give a yelp. 
"Stomach hurts."

"Oh, go to sleep already." I snap.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I grab another pillow, leap from the bed and push if into his face, "Pay back for touching me in my sleep!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up again. Is it the next morning? I don't know, just that this all feels so strange... and niiiiice...

(("Double-dose of morphine today!" said the bad doctor. ))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'll go run to the store and get some medicine, 'kay?" I move her so I can get up.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"You don't have tooo..." I murmur.

"YOU DUST FACE!" I tackle him and we land on the bed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I end up blushing harshly as he lands on top of me. I struggle to move. "..." I am unable to say anything.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"If this makes you uncomfortable, I'll gladly keep doing it." I growl.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Nah, if it'll help you feel better..." I say, taking some of my money that I left on the table. "I'll be back in a few minutes, 'kay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Y-y-you're to close-" I stutter, blushing.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Didn't know you were such a wimp."

"..."
I lay down on the couch, with my eyes half closed.
( Chocolate poisoning. Since she's half wolf, it makes her sick. Heh. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"I-I-I said get off, pervert!" I kick my knee up hard between his legs.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"HUEEEEEEEOHMYJESUSUSISBHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE—"
I roll off him and onto the floor.
"You kick like hell, you know that?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk to the drug store in a hurry, hoping they have the medicine that Jade needs. Once I arrive, I find where the medicine is. "Hmm... I guess just stomach medicine?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I peer at him from over the bed. "You made me!" I snap. "And you are lucky I didn't set my leg on fire when I did that, doggy!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I wheeze for a bit, then gaze glassily at the door.

I snort, and push him over.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I grab the medicine that I think will work, and pay for it. As I walk back, I think about Anku.

And Jade.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Stop pushing me, freak!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"You're the freak." I mutter. "Making me feel like this.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"What the hell is that supposed to mean!" I snap, pushing him over so I roll onto him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"It means that you make me mad!" I retort.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"Well you make me mad!" I snap. Folding my arms, I look away. "You make me feel strange too."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"I have the effect on people." I smirk.

I try to stay away until Ans gets back.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I somehow find myself awake behind a bush. 

_"What the- where am I?"_ I ask myself.

_"...Wait, now I remember, dad and I were cleaning the apartment, when our fire alarms went off. We ran out of the apartment, so we would be safe... and I guess I must've gotten scared and ran to the forest, and lost him..."_ I then look around, and notice a hut nearby.

_"Perhaps I should ask whoever's in there where I'm at."_ I walk up to the hut, and knock on the door. (Do huts have doors?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

"S-shut up! Pervert." I mutter, then end up blushing again. Suddenly I can't hold back the sudden urge to kiss him. _No, don't Jean, you hate his guts!_


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Stop blushing, or I may have to call you Mars Face instead, squirt."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Not able to hold back anymore, I quickly move down and passionately kiss him on the lips. _OMFG WHAT AM I DOING?!?!?!_


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I open the door. "Here's your medicine, Jade." I say, pouring the liquid into a small cup.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

_....WTF?!_
I shove him off of me.

"Stomach." I moan.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I hear the word 'pervert' from outside of the hut and immeditally start to think the worst. 

"P-perhaps it was a bad idea going up to a weird hut..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yeah, I know." I hand the cup to her, and sit down next to her again.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Was it something I ate..?" I say.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

After realising what I did, I widen my eyes and scramble backwards. "C-crap! I didn't mean it- I mean, you did this to me! You put a spell on me or something, dirty perverted wolf!!!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

Not saying anything, I dive underneath the covers and scrunch myself into a ball.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

I slowly back away from the hut, and try to find my way out of the forest. 

I get lost, and decide to stop walking a take a break next to a tree.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"You're part wolf. D'ya eat chocolate, or fudge, or something?" I ask.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

I get up and move towards the door. "I-I'm... Sorry!" I fling open the door, run past Jade and run off into the woods.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Maybeeee..."
I see Jean run by and out the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

(Night guys)
 I run off, confused and feeling a little upset. _Why did I do that? Why? Why? WHY? JEAN YOU IDIOT!_


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

As I'm taking a break from walking, I notice that fire breathing guy walk by. His face was red, for some reason.

"Hey, Fire Guy! Do you know the way out of here?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Maybeeee..."
> I see Jade run by and out the door.



(Jean)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I laugh faintly. "Drink up."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 20, 2014)

Hikari said:


> As I'm taking a break from walking, I notice that fire breathing guy walk by. He'n face was red, for some reason.
> 
> "Hey, Fire Guy! Do you know the way out of here?"


"I don't know, just don't kiss your way out of it! THAT NEVER WORKS!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean)



( I FIXED IT OKAY I GET THEM CONFUSED. )

I sit up shakily and drink it. 
"I guess this is karma for me taking care of you when you were sick." I cough.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I don't know, just don't kiss your way out of it! THAT NEVER WORKS!"



"What? How could I 'kiss' my way out of a forest?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I park in front of the hospital and sigh, "It's like my entire life hinges on people I know coming here."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I smile at her. "Well, you'll get better soon, now."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Mmm." I smile a bit, then drop the cup. "O-oh.."

_I'm so confused.._
After Jean leaves, I get out of my ball and go to the hospital randomly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I knock on Helix's door, "So, I heard you got beat up?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

(/r/smashbros is literally tearing itself apart debunking the Sm4sh leak)

"Oh," I pick up the cup for her.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( o.o )
I lean against Ans ( is he on the couch I don't know ). "I'm glad I fell in that hole.."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I knock on Helix's door, "So, I heard you got beat up?"



"Saaaaaiiii... come on down... isn't it so cool how they put my hospital room on a pirate ship? Look how it rocks back and forrrrth..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I laugh. "I'm glad I got ya's out of it."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

( oh Jesus Helix )

I recognize a guy that Sage is with, and decide to pay him a visit.

At the point, I doze off against him, feeling much better from the medicine.
( CLICHE MOMENT HUHU )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yeah, it's great."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I wake up to the sound of my car's horn. Wow... is it morning already? I must've dozed off in my car...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I walk into my family room, sit down on the couch, and snuggle up with my blanket. It's only a matter of time before it's all over...



(My last words. lol)


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Wassup, spit dude?" I say as I come in.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"How arrrrrre you? And when did Sage get heeeere, welcome backk..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Huh?" I look at him. "Is he high?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm good. How are you feeling?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"I hurt at first, then they gave me this stuff, and then Sage left and I hurt again, but now I feel sooooooooooooooo gooooooooooooood... and Sage is back, too..." I smile at 'Sage'.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yep, he's high."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Ah..... that's.... great."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"Soooooo... what's up, Sai...? Did YOU kiss that guy you slept with...? Blazzze...?"

((Loopy Helix= bad wording ))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I want to get a drink, but I don't want to wake up Jade either. I also don't mind her resting on me... I decide to just close my eyes and relax.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I facepalm. "My _god_, Helix."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"How're you and Sage?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I eye Sai. "The heck is going on here, healer girl?

I cough slightly, and lean against Ans like a  pillow.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I take out my phone and input Sage's number. "Actually, I'll get Sage."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"Ask Saaage... she's right... waaaaaaiit, you're not Sage..." I start laughing hysterically.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"We need to get him off the Morphine..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I glare at Carmen, "You try dealing with a drunkard at midnight. It's not fun. Actually, today in itself wasn't all that fun."

"I'll get a nurse on that."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I eventually fall asleep, and dream about the pollination.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"Noooo..." I protest. "No morphine huuurts..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

My phone rings. I pick it up. "Sage here."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Sage, you might wanna come to the hospital. I have some news, and I think Helix wants to talk to you too."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I suddenly wake up with a shriek and clutch Ans' arm. Realizing what I'm doing, I let go.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I wake up to Jade shrieking. "Wh-what happened?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"On my way." I hang up, and go to the hospital.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I sink back into the couch.
"Nothing. Just a dream..ignore me.."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh," I say. "What was it about?


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"...Me."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I give her a confused look. "What were you doing?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh as I wait for Sage to arrive to the hospital. _There's so much to say and definitely not enough time to say it._


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I walk inside Helix's room. "Hey guys!" I greet cheerfully.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"Heyy, Saaage... look, they made my room shaky... wwwwaaatch your steppp..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Alright." I say as I walk over and sit by Helix's bed.


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"I lost control. As a wolf." I bury my head in my hands. "I _killed_ everyone.."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

"Sooooooooo... prettyyyy..." I play around with the ends of Sage's hair.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod at Sage, "Hi. So, I have some things to tell you about Blaze and the Pollination."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I try to comfort her. "You wouldn't do that. I know ya's wouldn't." I look at the ceiling. "I had a dream, where the pollination struck, but Anku was with us."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 20, 2014)

I get bored playing around with Sage's hair and I lie back, dozing off...


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"That would've been..strange.." I say nervously.
"On a happier note, I feel much better."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh?" I ask Sai while watching Helix fall asleep after playing with my hair. Such a silly boy...


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Great," I smile. "Uh, do you want to do something with me today?" I ask.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"We _really_ need to talk."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm here."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Sure..what do you have in mind?"

( Lafiel (218) Myst (198) CommanderLeahShepard (173) ilovelush (158) Sparkanine (106) Beary (95) Toffee531 (71) MC4pros (66) TheCreeperHugz (65) Uxie (65)
problems )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I nod, "So, there isn't exactly an easy way to say this. Yesterday, Jean and I ate at Blaze's, and it wasn't exactly the _best_ decision."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"The....uh..food was drugged. And not in the way that you'd expect."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I laugh. "You really are gullible, aren't you? So, what did he do? Poison the food?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Umm... I was thinking we could hang out together somewhere. I'm still thinking about where, though..." I flick my thumb against my index finger.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Kind of. I guess it's something that makes our powers uncontrollable? It took awhile to kick in, but boy, it was _bad_. All of the negative energy in my body was released, and Jean started using fire moves, lots of them. I could barely move."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Hmm..nothing too stressful."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Wow... what are we going to do now?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I? I don't know, but we definitely have to be more careful around Blaze. Have you seen him around? He ran away after drugging us."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I— I don't know, but we definitely have to be more careful around Blaze. Have you seen him around? He ran away after drugging us."



I explain last night's encounter to Sai.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Of course not..." I look back at her. "Do you want to eat at a restaurant somewhere?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

"Sure. As long as there's no chocolate." I give a crooked smile, and poke his nose.
"Remember when I said your nose wrinkles when you laugh?" 
I giggle. "I stick to what I said before. It's cute."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I roll my eyes, "He's really _such_ a charmer."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yeah..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

I laugh, and stretch my arms.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

I sigh, "You were right, it's dumb of me to like him."


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

I shrug. "I hate to say this but he was using you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"I'm at least smart enough to have figured that out when I first met him, Sage. I just kind of went along with it and hoped that he'd be a better person. I guess our talk about Holly this morning really pissed him off, and hiding his beer only made it worse."


----------



## Beary (Aug 20, 2014)

I laugh as well.
"Do you miss your chaingun?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

"Oh... I see. Well, you have Orion, right? Has he even called you lately?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Not really, he barely ever calls." I run my fingers through my hair, "It just doesn't feel right to keep lying to Orion like this. I like a psychopathic ******* for reasons unknown."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 20, 2014)

"Yeah, I do-- Now I'm stuck with this dinky revolver that my dad, Amon Ra, gave to me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

"Why can't I be normal person and like Orion?" I sigh, "Emotions are complicated."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, why don't you give him a chance? It'll take your mind off of Blaze." I smile at her.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Pfft, you miss spinning it."

( Got to go. Night. <3 )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I nod, "I'll give it a try, but doesn't it seem like I'm just using Orion as a replacement? Then again, he _is_ the better option...."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Isn't he your boyfriend?" I ask. "He is dependable..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(left the chat.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Lafiel: I still ship Blai but Blaze is not healthy rn
Lafiel: I mean their relationship would not be healthy
Lafiel: but Blaze is killing his liver tbh

There u go ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod, "Yeah... I'll give Orion a chance. Thanks Sage."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(kk)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile brightly. "Glad I could help. Was there anything else you wanted to tell me?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I shake my head, "Just be careful."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( What should happen next? *3* ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Uhh... you mentioned something about Helix. Care to explain?" I look down at my feet, a blush forming.



Lafiel said:


> "Sage, you might wanna come to the hospital. I have some news, and I think Helix wants to talk to you too."



(If you forgot.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'm pretty sure the dork is in love with you. Seriously."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Oh."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"You knew, right?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Sort of..." I trail off, looking into the distance.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I give Sage a nervous smile. "What're you gonna do? I know that I'm not the best at relationships, but you should give him a chance."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I don't know..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"It just hurt so much to see him get hurt..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I pat her on the head, "Don't worry about it, at least you aren't like me. Do you like anyone else?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( didn't see that post merge, but I'm keeping this ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I don't think so." I laugh nervously.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Are you 100% sure of that? I just don't want you to end up in my situation....."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( how do people handle being in a relationship with someone? .-. 
Like what do you do? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yes, I'm sure..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(sorry for late response. had to brb)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( no problem))

I smile, "Great."

(( what do we do next))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(idfk... *has a non-existent social life irl*)

(Want to bump into Blaze?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I admit a bit weakly, "I feel a bit bad I'm leading him on... I don't know if I actually like Helix..."

I start driving to the park and get out of the car. I sit down at one of the tables. Where am I supposed to go now? I sigh frustrated...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

((  I wanted sai to be like omg same about Orion but then I made a promise so ))

"Just choose what you feel is right, however, it's never good to lead someone on. To be honest, only stay with him if you think you can fall in love with him."

(( bumping into Blaze would be so awkward omg ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Wanna do it anyways?  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'll try." I smile weakly at her. "Um... can we go get something to eat? Preferably something not drugged."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(They pick up the food, then eat at the park. BAM! Awkwardness resumes!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( yessssss  
I thought Sai choosing Orion would be the worst thing ever, but I actually think it's better that she won't let Blaze push her around now.
Still shipping #Blai tho.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod, "Yeah, let's go."

(( Wanna time skip?))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Sure. Sai parks her car, food in tow, and they're at park?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Yup ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Hopefully, this job is almost finished... I don't know how much more of it I can take... I sit up from the table to lie down in the cool grass. I look up at the sky, watching clouds pass by. Time to get my mind off things for a while...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I point to a set of tables as we enter the park, "Wanna eat there?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(@Laf: Random question but this has been bugging me a lot. Is your sig from an anime. If so, which one? It looks so freaking cool...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sure." I follow Sai towards the table and sit down.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( If I remember correctly, it's from _Love, Chunibyo & Other Delusions_. 
Practicing my violin so replies will be slow.

Who do you want to notice Blaze?))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Sai. ^_^ )

(He's lying in the grass.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(oooh, thanks! It's on CR. Just added it to my queue.  )

(Oh, and no problem. I'll be multitasking too.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( alright ))

I sigh as I chew my food. _I really shouldn't of let myself get caught up with him, I forgot he was the enemy. God, I'm stupid.

*Hey, no need to be so hard on yourself. You're just naturally like this.* 

You wouldn't make these mistakes.

*I think you're forgetting something, I am you. We are the same person. I'm just here until you learn to think logically.*

But...

*I am the brain and you are the heart. Now, stay safe.* _

I turn away from the food and notice a person on the ground. "Blaze?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I open my eyes and look up at Sai. Starting to panic, I coolly say, "Hey."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take a bite of my sandwich as I notice Blaze nearby. Wow... what are the odds?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"What brings you here?"

_ Lia, help.

* Shhhh, you'll be fine. Don't panic.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh. "Just needed to clear my mind."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch the exchange quietly. She can handle this... If I were her, I'd be mad and that wouldn't help anyone...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I smile at Blaze, "Is that so? Are you hungry?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I love the exchanges in Sai's mind for some reason. They're really fun to write. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(They're fun to read too. ^_^ )

"I'm good. Thanks for the offer."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"So..... where'd you sleep last night?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I look away from her gaze. "I... um... slept in my car. If you even call that sleeping..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I shrug, "Did you manage to get a good rest?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Eh, sort of." This is so awkward... I wonder if she figured it out...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm messing with my avatar/sig.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( figured what out? owo
that he couldn't sleep well? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(That he drugged their food. Since she hasn't approached him about it yet...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( how does he expect her not to know? xD))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Well, he thinks she trusts him. aka gullible. anyways, keep going.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Blaze..... about last night..."

(( xD
sai's not stupid
she's easily overtaken by emotions 
but she's _not_ stupid 

she also lost some of her trust when he tried to choke her.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I start playing with my hair. "Ah... uh..... I know what you did.... was um.... part of your job..."

((poor nervous sai ; o ; ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I can't stop staring at my sig. omfg... it's so cute!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smirk at her nervousness. "And?"

I decide to speak up. "Blaze, go **** yourself and stop stalking us."

I glare at Sage. "I wasn't talking to you. Now, was I?"

I decide to go back to staying quiet. Well, that went well. I finish off my sandwich and get up to find a trash can for the wrapper.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

My eyes widen as Sage leaves me with Blaze. _I'm not prepared for this._


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, what's your point?" I smirk, knowing I had the advantage in this conversation.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( poor sai
even I'm having a hard time figuring out what to type back o(╥﹏╥)o ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Poor, poor Sai... maybe run off with tears? Or snap and say, "I thought I could trust you.")


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( I think I got this ))

"Ah... I know it might not matter all that much to you, but I would.... prefer it if you didn't contact me anymore." My voice is shaky. "It's been good knowing you Blaze." I feel the tears. _No. Stop. Please._
I stand up and wipe my tears away, "Just..... stay safe." I run to Sage.

_*You're still using 'Stay safe'. You still love him.*

Lia, I'm scared. 

*There's no need to be, walk with your head held high. You have Orion. You don't need him.*

Lia....

*Stay safe, Sai.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( is this okay? owo ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I stand confused watching her leave. Well, that's one less problem I have to deal with.

I watch as Sai runs towards me in tears. I pull her into a hug and whisper in her ear. "He's not worth it... trust me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Is it supposed to hurt this much?" I whisper.

*Now you see why Dad didn't truly ever love, Sai. He was afraid. Just as I am. Emotions will ruin you, but having none will also ruin you.*


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I... I don't know... Do you want me to stay with you tonight?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Now's a good time to find the box.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I— I'm fine. I'll get Gio to stay tonight." My voice is shaky. I wipe the tears away, "Where should we go next?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( the box at Blaze's house? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"As far away from him as possible. Anywhere is good." I smile reassuringly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yup. Maybe Sai left her clothes there? Then they sneak back and search the place?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Can we go back to your place?"

(( I'm assuming it's in Blaze's house bc I think you're talking about the syringe box

also cute gif I found











; o ; ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(And you find the syringes at the top of the trash can.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yup)

"Sure. Do you want me to drive?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I let out a shaky breath, "That would be great."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I kind of want it to be like

gurl when you get rejected you need to break into his apartment and trash the place
ummm.... okay
omfg look this is all his fault BOXES sYRINGes afnalfha;f;als

dun fo'get so slash dem tires 

idk))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I lead Sai back to the car and start the drive to my apartment.

Once we're there, I park the car.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It makes more sense that either Sai or Sage forgot something there then they stumble upon other items.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Well, I give up on starving myself. I'm going to brb once my food's ready.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh as I feel the car stop. "My dress. I left it in Blaze's apartment awhile ago."

(( YA I TOOK THE CLOTHES ROUTE ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Want to go get it? I don't think his apartment is locked right now. If not, we can always break in." I add with a mischievious smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I nod, "Yeah. He's still at the park, so we won't have any problems with being discovered."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I race up to his door and try it. I exclaim excited, "It's unlocked!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

After a while of staring at the sky, I fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I hesitantly enter the apartment, "I'll go get the dress, you can check his study to see if there are any new papers. Be sure not to disturb anything."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Alright." I walk into his study and see a new box that wasn't there before. I open it and find two empty syringes with a note on what they're for. I call out to Sai, "Sai, come quick!"

(Blaze is not stupid enough to throw empty syringes into the trash. They're in the box now.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I grab the dress and run into Blaze's study. "What's wrong?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I try to speak up but I can't find my voice. I pick up the box and hand it to her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I smile weakly, "I knew he was in on it in the first place. I just thought...." I feel the tears welling up again. "What do they want with us?"

_*Shhhh. Sai, it's okay. Everything's okay.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I break into tears. "I- I don't know... W-why us?! W-why now?!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(What if Sai's brother runs into Blaze at the park?  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( It's cheering me up but it's also making me progressively more upset ; o ; ))

I pull out my phone. "I'm taking pictures so we can show everything to the group." I snap pictures of the contents and outside of the box. "Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(But Blaze is asleep so he just goes him to something? Idk)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow her quietly. The tears falling freely now.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( That could work OWO 
I'll make Gio complain to Blaze about Sai
Then Blaze can be like 'What's your sister's name' in the end and Gio will be like 'Sai'.
omfg))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Ooooh. Fun.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh as I settle down on the benches, "Everything's going to **** lately."

(( the ones near blaze btw ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I wake up to the sound of someone. I stand up from my spot and go over to sit next to them. "Tell me about it. It's like the world hates both of us."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, first off, my boyfriend is being a total d*ck. Art college _is_ real college. At least my sister was supportive of me, even though we barely see each other....

Speaking about my sister, she's crying a lot lately, and it ****ing hurts to see her that way. Yesterday, she got beat up, but refused to go to the hospital. I just want to ****ing squash the person that's hurting her. Even her _boyfriend _chooses to ignore her. It's just....... no one really knows how hard it's on her, emotionally, when someone betrays her. When we were kids, our parents divorced, and I ended up with mom. My sister was unlucky.

She ended up with our good-for-nothing dad. She's just..... _never _been shown real love. And here's the thing that makes it worse. People play with her trust too much because she wants to believe that everyone is good. Every single time that happens, I can't even do anything to help her! She just needs to know that she's... _perfect_. 

She always acts like everything is okay, so no one questions her too much. But she's _dying _on the inside." 

I turn to the man, "Is it alright if I continue?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I love Gio tbh ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Go ahead."

(Back. Had to eat.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"She's had _so many_ bad things happen to her, but she's almost always there when people need her. No one ever thinks about _her _feelings. Hell, she couldn't even come home during High School because she was afraid of Dad. She's had too many people use her as a stepping stone, and I just _can't handle_ it.

She's that type of helpful person who'll help you do your homework, she'll tell you everything's okay when you're at your worst, hell, she'll even COOK for you. All she wants in return is love. Is that so ****ing difficult?!

She doesn't deserve to be treated like trash. There has to be someone out there for her, right?! Someone who can protect her and teach her. Someone who can hug her when she cries. Someone who will show her that it's _okay _to love. Someone who'll show her that she doesn't have to fear that everyone will leave her alone one day. Someone who will tell her that she will _never _be replaced." I hang my head.

"The only time I ever feel powerless is when she cries."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Gio is my favorite ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Wow. That's too much pain for one person..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (But Blaze is asleep so he just goes him to something? Idk)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I follow her quietly. The tears falling freely now.



(Where does Sai take her?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I know. She somehow managed to move past our terrible childhood, and now she gets beaten down by the people around her. I just feel like one day I'll wake up, and she'll be..... _gone_."

I take a look at the stranger, "What about you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I guess they go back to Sage's apartment. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Maybe you should try to support her as best as you can. Tell her to take a break every now and then to take care of herself."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I silently sit on my couch, staring straight ahead. I whisper, "I'm sorry for losing it..." I wipe away the last few tears from my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh, "I _try_, but it seems that *every time *I look away, someone's hurting her." I turn to the man, "You seem like a nice person, I wish my sister had met you before that other guy. So, do you have any problems?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"It's okay. You're fine, Sage."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I exhale. "I'm stuck in a job where I'm forced to be the bad guy... and now everyone hates me and I have nowhere to go..."

"Are you sure?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I shrug, "My sister would probably let you room with her, she has a _huge _house. That is, only if you promise me that you won't hurt her."

"Yeah, Sage, you're fine."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"If you don't mind me asking, who is your sister?"

"Are you okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I wave my hand, "She's the best, trust me, you'll love her. Her name's Sai."

"I— I don't know, Sage."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I facepalm. "It's alright."

I try to give her a reassuring smile. Damnit... how do people comfort others? I ask, "Why don't you tell Gio to join us?"

(I'm assuming Sage and Gio met...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'll call him."

 I frown, "Are you sure? She really won't mind."
I sigh as I feel a buzz, "Let me take this call."

"Hello?"

"Gio? Can you head to the place you came last night?"

"S— Sai? What's wrong?"

"Nothing."

"No, something's wrong. Tell me."

"When you get here."

"Fine. I'm at the park, so give me a good 10 minutes."

"Bye."

"Bye."

I finish the call and look up at the man expectantly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah, I'll be fine." I give him a reassuring smile. "I'll survive." One way or another... guess it's back to my own apartment...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Sai always says that surviving isn't the same as actually _living_. What're you worried about?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'm worried about going back to my apartment after what happened..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I frown, confused. "Then don't. Sai is really nice, _and_ she won't expect you to pay rent."
I glance at my phone, "****, I'm going to be late."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Go. She needs you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I wave a hand to him as I run into the parking lot. "Thanks for letting me talk to you, good luck!"
I jump into the car and start the engine.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch as he walks away. So that's her brother...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I take a deep breath before pounding on the door, "Sai?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I walk over and open the door. "Hi." I reply as cheerfully as I can which is a bit hard considering I was crying a little under an hour ago.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I look up as I hear a familiar voice. "Gio."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frown as I notice their sullen faces. "What's wrong?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I move aside to let him enter. "I... I don't know how to say it..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I grab Gio when he comes near me, "Just let me cry." I whisper.

"Hey, it's alright." I pull her into a hug, "Shhhhh, just cry it out."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look up at Sage, "What happened?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch them both with sad eyes then say, "She... fell for _him_... and _he_ drugged her..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I look down at Sai and I tighten my grip. "Where can I find this ass? I'm going to beat the **** out of him."

"Gio, _don't_." I whisper.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(Going back and reading )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( prepare your kokoro ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Going back and read :3)



(Morning and sorry if it's a lot. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I turn to Sage, "Do you know where he lives? I'm going to slash that a$$hole's tires."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( prepare your kokoro ))



(What? *reads*)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"He's my next door neighbor. Lives in the apartment on the right but he's not home so you can't slash any tires."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I bite my lip, "I'm staying until this guy comes back."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, that's enough moping around. I can't avoid my apartment forever. I get in my car and drive.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, my name is Sage by the way. I don't remember if we were properly introduced." I say, holding out my hand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

After driving for a while, I reach my apartment. I climb up the few stairs and walk to my door to unlock it.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I shake her hand, "Gio. I think I'm pretty good on the whole magical thing, but I have a question, why was Sai writhing in pain last night?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Side effects of being drugged." I explain with a shrug.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(How will Gio know when Blaze is there?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I pause as I hear steps from outside. I burst out the apartment, "YOU PIECE OF **** oh my god you're that guy."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( he just knows  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yup..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(I read through, I think I get what's going on. Also. Omg. The emotion.)
(How do I get the recently c*ck blocked Jean to join in? I expect her wants to set fire to Blazes' face right now.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I point at the man, "He's _that_ a$$hole? You sure this is the right guy?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I pipe up. "He certainly is one heck of a charmer. And yeah, that's the guy."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pull my phone out and call Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(Are you at Blazes' apartment?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I leave Sage's apartment as I hear yelling. "Gio, stop."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(@CLS: like the kitty in my sig?  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Are you at Blazes' apartment?)



(Hallway outside. Pick up. Sage is calling you.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@CLS: like the kitty in my sig?  )



(OMFG yes! It's the cutest ^_^)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (OMFG yes! It's the cutest ^_^)



(I have more! I'll try to give you the source link when I'm on a comp. next. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@CLS: like the kitty in my sig?  )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


(Is she? And I just want Jean to causally walk in the apartment "I LIVE WITH YOU TOO! REMEMBER!" *burns sofa down*)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"No, no, I won't." My voice is shaky, "This man is a full fledged ass. He listened to me talk about you, Sai. He gave me advice on how to make you feel better, and the next thing I know he's making you cry!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I check my phone that was ringing, right now I am sitting on a park bench, sort of embarrassed about earlier.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Is she? And I just want Jean to causally walk in the apartment "I LIVE WITH YOU TOO! REMEMBER!" *burns sofa down*)



(( omfg ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"In my defense, I had no idea you two were related."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I glare at him, "You think her feelings are a ****ing joke?!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Ugh... Just leave us alone!" I walk over and attempt to punch Blaze in the face.

I watch Sage approach and I'm immediately able to grab her fist before she can punch me. I push her away. "I have a right to live here. Or did you forget that?"

"**** you!" I spit out.

"Keep talking like that and you'll be sorry."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( if they're gonna fight Jean needs to get here fast))

"Gio, _please_. Everyone needs to calm down."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I never called her feelings a joke. After all, I was only doing my job. Following a script, if you must know."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Feeling a lot of rage because not only last night was I drugged and turned into the human flame again, I also got rejected! Angry, I rush over to Blazes' apartment, get to the wall outside his door and shout. "I'M HOME!" I punch the wall with my fire fist.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(They're in the hallway, standing in front of Blaze's door.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (They're in the hallway, standing in front of Blaze's door.)



(Yeah, that's where I am)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Yeah, that's where I am)



(You don't see them?  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (You don't see them?  )



(Just imagine I did see them and I got angry, punching the wall next to them.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"So you're like dad...." I try to contain my rage.

"Gio, stop. _I_ should've known better, okay?"

I laugh hysterically. "You ALWAYS say that. YOU WERE JUST ****ING CRYING! NOT EVERYTHING IS YOUR FAULT!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Sai, can I please attack this b*stard?"

"Hey! Language! If you attack me, I'll have to attack back." I add smugly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I run up to them. "*Blaze you ****er!*" I prepare my fire arms.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh, "Do whatever the hell you want. I'm tired, I'll end up fixing you anyway."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Jean! Get in on this action!  )

(Ninja'd)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(Everyone is ignoring Jean TT.TT)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I pull the sword out of my pocket where I kept it.

"Why don't I get any say in this?"

I run towards him and start cutting at his flesh.

I throw her off me but she keeps running back.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( you just gotta get in there and punch Blaze))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Several cuts later, I'm a bloody mess. I get tired of this battle and push Sage off me. I wrap my hands delicately around her throat. "You think this is easy, do you? You can't attack without taking a few hits of your own." I say as I slowly tighten my grip.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh as I watch Sage attack Blaze.

_ This is why it's bad for me to love.

*But do you regret it? Do you regret that you loved him? Do you feel regret over still loving him?*

No. Strangely enough, I don't regret falling in love with him._


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I'll leave an opening if anyone wants to save her... wow... Blaze is evolving...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> Several cuts later, I'm a bloody mess. I get tired of this battle and push Sage off me. I wrap my hands delicately around her throat. "You think this is easy, do you? You can't attack without taking a few hits of your own." I say as I slowly tighten my grip.



( NOTICE JEAN SENPAI!!!!!! )"*Karyū no Tekken*!!!!!!!  (fire Dragons iron fist) I punch Blaze square in the face with my fire hands.

( I watch to much Fairy Tail -.- )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I fall back a few feet and my grip on Sage is loosened. "Back for round two?" I ask Jean.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My airways open up as air rushes in. "This isn't over yet..." I say right before I collapse to the ground.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

((Did Sage faint? .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(We need more Gio!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Shut the **** up! First you poison us, now you are hurting people for no reason!" I set my leg on fire and kick his face. "*Karyū no Kagizume!!!*" (Fire Dragons Claw)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((Did Sage faint? .-. ))



(Yup)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Sai's got Gio on a leash rn tbh ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I recover quickly from his attack before throwing him on the ground. I pound his face as if it was a punching bag as blood starts to flow freely from both of us.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I run to Sage, "And _this_ is why I'm tired of all the violence. Gio, carry her back inside."

"Got it."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I have the theme song for AoT stuck in my head during this battle scene. XD )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel pain in my face, and try to push him off. "Get- your- dirty hands- OFF ME!" I set my whole body on fire as a defence mechanism.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (I have the theme song for AoT stuck in my head during this battle scene. XD )



(Welcome to what's in my head, all say, every day. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel burns start to spread all over me but I don't let up my punching. His face slowly turns unrecognizable.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( o **** things are going to start burning down ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I have no idea where this battle should end...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I have the theme song for AoT stuck in my head during this battle scene. XD )



( actually, I have the fairy tail battle music in my head for this fight scene XD http://youtu.be/Xxgfv4MJXy0 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

As he pushes me, I manage to grab his fist, and push all my fire magic into my mouth "*Karyū no Hōkō!!!!*" (fire dragons roar). I set his face on fire, so it is as badly unrecognisable as mine.

(Can we have the fight end in a draw?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh as Jean sets himself on fire and proceeds to attack Blaze. "I'm going to have to stop you two before you kill each other." I get in the middle of the brawling men.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Draw sounds good.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't notice Sai in front of us and I jump across for Jean but end up pushing Sai into the ground.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I realize and quickly get off her and continue my onslaught on Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I back away, trying to recover. "Sai, are you okay?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(How epic would it be if Jean's dad ends up killing Blaze?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (How epic would it be if Jean's dad ends up killing Blaze?)



( omfg that would be epic as ****. But sad for #Blai )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Draw sounds good.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I notice him come back towards me and set up a tower of flames between me and him before he reaches me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'm fine, Jean." I stand up. "Are you two done yet?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I'm fine, Jean." I stand up. "Are you two done yet?"



"I was, but it looks like he still wants to play!" I shout. "Back the hell off would you!" I snap at Blaze.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( omfg that would be epic as ****. But sad for #Blai )
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> I notice him come back towards me and set up a tower of flames between me and him before he reaches me.



(( #truth
It'd be epic, but sort of clich? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I stand and watch him through the dancing embers before walking through, enduring the pain, and getting ready to throw more punches. ****... this heat is scalding... I don't know how much more I can take...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I move back a little  arms in a 'x' shape. I pull my arms away from each other and let out another big fire attack. I put my hands to my mouth and amplify another dragon roar.  
(Never mind cat, Jean is going to turn into a ****ing dragon!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( I feel like Jean is actually going to accidentally burn the entire place down.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I get blasted with another wave of heat. That does it. I start falling to the ground. I try to catch myself but it's too late. I lie on my back, moaning in pain. I mutter out, "I'm done... for now."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I feel like Jean is actually going to accidentally burn the entire place down.))



( doesn't he always *facepalm* #GodDammitJean!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Never mind cat, Jean is going to turn into a ****ing dragon!)



(Lmfao)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I get blasted with another wave of heat. That does it. I start falling to the ground. I try to catch myself but it's too late. I lie on my back, moaning in pain. I mutter out, "I'm done... for now."



I exhale deeply as I fall to my knees and breath heavily. "Me... Too..." I had used far to much fire magic.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(How about Sai heals them both and then releases all the negative energy into Blaze as a punishment? ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I approach Blaze hesitantly. "Thank god." I hold my hands above his body.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

( http://youtu.be/O-yXIx-OLaE I imagined this was basically the fight but in the apartment instead XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch as Jean collapses, "Just wait a bit..." I mutter, "I'm almost done with Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Gio needs to step out and tell Sai to stop healing Blaze!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I stand up as I finish healing Blaze. I turn to Jean, "Still alive over there?" I walk towards him and begin to heal.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (How about Sai heals them both and then releases all the negative energy into Blaze as a punishment? ;D )



(Please do this!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I stand up as I finish healing Blaze. I turn to Jean, "Still alive over there?" I walk towards him and begin to heal.



"Y-yeah, just tired and out of breath. I didn't have the best sleep last night." I mutter. "Also my face is in agony!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Please do this!)



(( Fine *v*
#Blai tho.......))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I sit up and watch the two with mild interest.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I stand up, "You should be fine now." I walk back over to Blaze and motion for Jean to follow.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"What now?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I follow Sai, all wounds sort of healed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Blaze can be the negative energy disposal. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I grab his hand, "First off, I'd like to tell you that I'm very sorry for whatever pain I'm about to cause you. Secondly, you need to understand that no matter how nice I am, I don't particularly enjoy being abandoned."

I take a deep breath, "Now we're ready to start."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Start what?" I ask confused.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I look between them with a look that says '_So are you guys a couple or something?_'


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I tighten my grip around his hand.

"This is for lying to me about Holly." I send a weak jolt of energy.
"This is for all the times you almost killed me." I send a medium jolt of energy.
"This is for when you ran away last night while I was dying." I send a huge jolt to him.
"And this is for not telling me that I'm a nuisance to you." I send another huge jolt.

I turn to Jean, "Am I forgetting anything?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I know it's repetitive but it's almost 3 am so don't expect my best ; o ; 
Mobile sucks btw ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(He never called her a nuisance. That was in his thoughts.)

As the pain fills my body, I can't feel anything else. All I feel is pain. There is no reality. Only pain.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Remember, Sai's not an idiot. She knows how he felt. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Nope. But he deserves every bit of it." I say crossing my arms.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Nah. The repetitiveness emphasizes the pain. It's a good thing.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(What about the things in the pollination he did? And killing Lance?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch Blaze grimace in pain, "I'm not done yet. Tell me when you're ready." My voice is soft. _I don't want to hurt him.

*Nah, you're fine. Some pain'll do 'im good * _


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I slowly grab a grip of reality. I mutter out, "Ready..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(Curious, what time is it for you guys?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(3am... I'm being a rebel tonight while I still can.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Where's Gio in all of this?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'll get off at 3:30... promise... >~< )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (3am... I'm being a rebel tonight while I still can.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Where's Gio in all of this?)


(Haha, I feel asleep around then last night. It's 11:03 Am for me XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Jean stands awkwardly off to the side. "oh, so you two like it kinky do you?" (#blai))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Gio is taking care of Sage
& he was not prepared for fire ok ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Sai is hurling pain at Blaze. XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I say again louder in case she didn't hear me. "Ready."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I nod, "Okay." I take a shaky breath.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I fold my arms and sigh. "Why are you such an a**, Blaze?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Why are you such a neat freak?" I retort.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Why are you such a neat freak?" I retort.



"I AM NOT A FREAK!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Relax, it's an expression. It just means you're over-obsessed with cleaning."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh at their banter.
"This is for killing Lance." I send out a small jolt.
"This is for working for the opposite side." I send out a medium jolt.
"This is for being such a ****ing flirt." I send out another medium jolt.
"This is for making me fall hopelessly in love with you, even though you'll only ever love Holly." I choose not to send out anything.

I let go of Blaze's hand. "I...... needed that."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sigh at their banter.
> "This is for killing Lance." I send out a small jolt.
> "This is for working for the opposite side." I send out a medium jolt.
> "This is for being such a ****ing flirt." I send out another medium jolt.
> ...


I kick him in the face hard. "AND THIS IS FOR CALLING ME A CLEAN FREAK!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Jean, stop. It's over."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I then raise my eyebrows. "Wait, love? What?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Stop." I raise my voice. "We're leaving."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I shrug. "Okay, I guess... you love him? That's news to me, what about your boyfriend?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I crumble to the ground with all the added pain. Once again, reality abandons me and I am left in pain's cold embrace... All I feel is pain... my eyes, unable to take anymore, slowly close and I'm gone...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"JEAN." I walk into Sage's apartment, leaving the two of them outside.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pause as I hear a thump, "Did Blaze just faint?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

_Was it something I said?_ I stupidly wonder. I look at the passed out Blaze and roll my eyes. "I guess if she loves you, I might as well _try_ and make you less of a jerk." I drag him to his room, throw him onto the sofa and run out to chase after Sai.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(At first, I read "faint" as "fart" lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (At first, I read "faint" as "fart" lmfao)



(( I was not prepared to laugh loudly at 3 am ; O ; ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn around to see Jean. "Did Blaze actually just faint?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah, well I'm not surprised to be honest though."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh, "Is he in his apartment?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah, I put him on the sofa... After I had cleaned it first though." (Making food, brb)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Well, I might as well sleep while both my characters are knocked out. Night!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( okay))

I nod, "I don't exactly want to stick around for his replies to my statements. Especially not the last one. Well, as long as I'm anywhere but here, I doubt Blaze will find me."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Well, I might as well sleep while both my characters are knocked out. Night!)



(( night ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Do you... Love him?" I question, I sort of look away. "Don't you have a boyfriend though?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

My hand tightens around my car keys, "Jean, you and I both know that Orion is very precious to me. That'll never change. However, I've realized something recently. The way I love Orion is how I would love a brother, a friend. I love _Blaze_ romantically." I shrug, "Trust me Jean, I _know_ that Orion is the better option, believe me. It's not like Blaze would like me back anyway, he still only thinks about Holly."

I flash a weak smile at Jean, "Of everyone to fall for, I fall for the one who's crazy."

I hang my head, "At least tell me that you aren't going to kill me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> My hand tightens around my car keys, "Jean, you and I both know that Orion is very precious to me. That'll never change. However, I've realized something recently. The way I love Orion is how I would love a brother, a friend. I love _Blaze_ romantically." I shrug, "Trust me Jean, I _know_ that Orion is the better option, believe me. It's not like Blaze would like me back anyway, he still only thinks about Holly."
> 
> I flash a weak smile at Jean, "Of everyone to fall for, I fall for the one who's crazy."
> 
> I hang my head, "At least tell me that you aren't going to kill me."



I listen to the story and nod, understanding. "I won't set you on fire, Sai." I smile back and give a wink. "I'm sure everything will work out alright! You could be a great couple! When you get together, you will have to invite me on a double date! But I refuse to go to anywhere that isn't clean! You got that, I don't want food poisoning again." I start to ramble on.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I run up to Jean and hug him, "Thank you." I close my eyes, "How am I going to tell Orion? ****."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"If he still loves you, then you should probably tell him face to face. Tell him what you told me and I'm sure he will understand!" I say, hugging her back in a friendly way, but making sure I don't hug to tight incase she is dirty. "I hope this all works out for you. You deserve someone that you love."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I smile, "Thank you, Jean. I'll set up a date with Orion as soon as I can get ahold of him. You're right, words only only have meaning if you have the strength to say them."

(( idk where to go with this fuzzling isn't online ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I smile, "Thank you, Jean. I'll set up a date with Orion as soon as I can get ahold of him. You're right, words only only have meaning if you have the strength to say them."
> 
> (( idk where to go with this fuzzling isn't online ))



(Ha, I might have Jean slide out of this and let you wait for Fuzzling to come online. I want to watch what happens :3)

"Yeah, it's-" I hear my phone ring and I pick it up. "Urgh, it's my dad, I have to go." I start backing away.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I wave to Jean, "Bye, good luck with your dad."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I nod and wave at her. "Okay, bye, good look with your boyfriend!" I walk off.

(Jean out)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( look at that fuzzling's here and oh **** it's 4 am))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Gio, we're leaving."

"Where are we going?"

"Home."

"Got it, I'll meet you there."

((~Sai and Gio go home~ ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( look at that fuzzling's here and oh **** it's 4 am))



(It's 12:04 PM and I'm completely tired out. I am supposed to go to the library today, I am going to pass out as I walk there o.o)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (It's 12:04 PM and I'm completely tired out. I am supposed to go to the library today, I am going to pass out as I walk there o.o)



(( gl
I just can't sleep for some reason.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(*waits for fuzzling*)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( I used to think that RPing was weird and then I started RPing.
Now I'm like:

AAAAAND AAAATTTT LAAAAASSST I SEEEE THEEEE LIIIIGHT

asdfghjkl; ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I used to think that RPing was weird and then I started RPing.
> Now I'm like:
> 
> AAAAAND AAAATTTT LAAAAASSST I SEEEE THEEEE LIIIIGHT
> ...



(I've seen the light for like a full year now >.< RPing is love, RPing is literally my life.)
(As we wait, I start thinking of AU's. All I can imagine is all the characters gender bended XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Male!Sai 
omfg xD))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( WE NEED A CAT AU))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Male!Sai
> omfg xD))



(Female!Jean XD like the most stuck up rich girl ever)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Female!Jean XD like the most stuck up rich girl ever)



(( #truth ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

> (( WE NEED A CAT AU))


(Jean would be a kitty and Carmen like a big dog omfg, I am dying from cuteness overload)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( YESSS
Can you imagine German Shepard!Blaze and Munchkin!Sai? OWO ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

( http://barkpost-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/cat_provokes_dog.gif <- This)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( YESSS
> Can you imagine German Shepard!Blaze and Munchkin!Sai? OWO ))



(OMFG yes ooooo XD all the ships)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( xD

Ans Ra could be a Pharaoh Hound, and Jade would be a wolf. Orion would be a Golden Retriever, and Grayson would be a Labrador. Kurai the Yorkie and Elizabeth the bloodhound ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Have you all seen the ssb4 3ds XL yet? .-. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( xD
> 
> Ans Ra could be a Pharaoh Hound, and Jade would be a wolf. Orion would be a Golden Retriever, and Grayson would be a Labrador. Kurai the Yorkie and Elizabeth the bloodhound ))



(OMFG, this needs to be real (I have to write this all now omfg) and we need this to happen in it -> 

http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view6/2711879/cat-boxing-dog-o.gif (Careen)
http://i.imgur.com/KWZhgGV.gif (Rade)
http://cutestuff.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/dog-cleaning-bunny.gif (Blai))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( They're all so cute ; O ; ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( They're all so cute ; O ; ))



(I know :0 )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I didn't think that people still made stuff like this .-.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I didn't think that people still made stuff like this .-.



(Oh god what did I just see ._.)
(But we need so many more AU's TBH, they are my life fuel XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I love this so much 
I also laughed too hard for 4:30 am


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I love this so much
> I also laughed too hard for 4:30 am



(Oh my god let's hope that doesn't become canon in the RP)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Sai: BLAZE, YOU NEED TO CALM DOWN
*hands him 3ds xl*
Blaze: wtf is this ****?

~ Beyonc? Crossing ~  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Sai: BLAZE, YOU NEED TO CALM DOWN
> *hands him 3ds xl*
> Blaze: wtf is this ****?
> 
> ~ Beyonc? Crossing ~  ))



(Oh my god. XDDDD)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (CLS asked for this, you got it. Gonna make my death happen like _The Outsiders_)
> 
> Suddenly I just became angry at myself. I just couldn't...bring myself to want to live anymore. I was mad at myself, my family, everyone...after the entire dream that I had, I just felt completely useless. Then, I decided on it. I wrote a note, left it on the couch, and headed out for the convenience store to rob.
> 
> ...





( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Fire, why. I was gonna make Orion suicide, I can't deal with him. D:< )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( http://gaspull.geeksaresexytech.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/nope.gif
> Fire, why. *I was gonna make Orion suicide*, I can't deal with him. D:< )



(( can we just
......
..............
you could make it so that he couldn't handle the stress of normal life again or something?? 
idk))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( tbh that note is worse the second time ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( can we just
> ......
> ..............
> you could make it so that he couldn't handle the stress of normal life again or something?? ))
> ...



(Or he could get upset Sai broke up with him so he kills himself :O )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( You know you dun screwed up when you wish Tokay to have a good sleep and stay awake until he wakes up ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Or he could get upset Sai broke up with him so he kills himself :O )



(( but it doesn't seem like something Orion would do tbh
He'd probably die in an accident rather than suicide ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( can we just
> ......
> ..............
> you could make it so that he couldn't handle the stress of normal life again or something??
> ...




( I have BIIIG NEWWS guys! I'm letting Blai set sail!  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( -Goes to rejected ships club and breaks down door- BLAI WE NEED YOU -Drags Blai out and into the ship tags- )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I will never love you more than I love you today ))

- - - Post Merge - - -






(( totally worth staying up till 5 ;D ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(.  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-vGQH8mfxd...d-Tennant-Overy-Excited-Gif-On-Doctor-Who.gif <- Worth it #Blai is ready to sail!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -






- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I feel like I need to sleep now .-. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((*poke*

_*nibble*_

X3 heheh *purrs*

_0.0_


just found this on dA
I thought it was funny, but I have a weird sense of humor ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( watch me make a long post of post merges ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(I think I made Jean go home, so he is probably dancing around the mansion with a broom stick right now, wishing he could be taller. Is anyone going to post anything XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( I don't know

I found this tho





I originally used it for Jeathan, but Careen works too ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( -SAI- I'm still on page 248. ;~; )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( -SAI- I'm still on page 248. ;~; )



(( omfg good luck friend 





I'm just about to crash for the night ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dat double post tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( wait is jean ever going to find out that Ethan is dead? ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( omfg good luck friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( omfg good luck friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(We should make it so the people who killed him was Jean's dad  But idk how Jean was to suppose to find out.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( seriously tho
Ethan is dead
Jean doesn't even see the note tbh ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (We should make it so the people who killed him was Jean's dad  But idk, I don't know how Jean was to find out.)



(( I thought the cops killed him? ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Not able to hold back anymore, I quickly move down and passionately kiss him on the lips. _OMFG WHAT AM I DOING?!?!?!_




( That escalated quickly. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( seriously tho
> Ethan is dead
> Jean doesn't even see the note tbh ))
> 
> ...



(It was all a bunch of crap for an ending to the ship. I just want Jean to be happy :,( )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( That escalated quickly. )



(( #tru ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( That escalated quickly. )



(Jean can't resist the wolf XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (It was all a bunch of crap for an ending to the ship. I just want Jean to be happy :,( )



(( we all do ; o ;
Jean can see Ethan on the news or something? ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( we all do ; o ;
> Jean can see Ethan on the news or something? ))



(Yeah, I might do that. Jean is going to be devastated tho. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Yeah, I might do that. Jean is going to be devastated tho. )



(( we can also make it so that he just never runs into Ethan ever again ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( we can also make it so that he just never runs into Ethan ever again ))



(Poor Jean didn't even see him since he woke up from the coma. #notfair. Oh well, I'm not too bothered, Careen is my new ship now  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( how is Blai going to work out?
Are we going to kill Orion/put him in an accident? 
Or is everyone just gonna move on after the breakup?


So many questions щ(ﾟДﾟщ) ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( how is Blai going to work out?
> Are we going to kill Orion/put him in an accident?
> Or is everyone just gonna move on?
> 
> ...


(It's up to Fuzzling I guess. I just want everyone to fall in love and go on a big date together :3333)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( how is Blai going to work out?
> Are we going to kill Orion/put him in an accident?
> Or is everyone just gonna move on after the breakup?
> 
> ...




( I thought this up last night. ^~^ He gets tired of being used by Jean's dad and goes insane and suicides. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I thought this up last night. ^~^ He gets tired of being used by Jean's dad and goes insane and suicides. ;D )



(( it'll actually be interesting for a mature character like Orion to go insane tbh ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I thought this up last night. ^~^ He gets tired of being used by Jean's dad and goes insane and suicides. ;D )



(#DadOfTheYearStrikesAgain)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (#DadOfTheYearStrikesAgain)



( #tru )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> (( Jean's dad (totally not someone edited from pokemon)
> View attachment 63631))



(( JEANS DAD THO ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( JEANS DAD THO ))



(The apple fell far from the tree tbh XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (The apple fell far from the tree tbh XD)


((#tru

on that note, since we now have plot/relationships semi-figured out, I'm taking a nap ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((#tru
> 
> on that note, since we now have plot/relationships semi-figured out, I'm taking a nap ))



(Good Night ~)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sigh, "I _try_, but it seems that *every time *I look away, someone's hurting her." I turn to the man, "You seem like a nice person, I wish my sister had met you before that other guy. So, do you have any problems?"




( I thought Gio liked Orion D:< And Orion's not talking to anyone because he's at home going crazy. c: )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(I'm going to the library, I will be on the computers there later  Bye for now)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Just for when everyone's back, I took 2 hours to catch up. ;~; )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(*Waits for people to come online* ._.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (*Waits for people to come online* ._.)



( lol )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Might as well enjoy the rest of my summer while I can... Btw, I'm going on an internet hiatus starting Aug. 25th)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> ( lol )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Might as well enjoy the rest of my summer while I can... Btw, I'm going on an internet hiatus starting Aug. 25th)



(Shame, sort of the same here, when I go back to school that is. Might be inactive, playing the AoT game online:3)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(AoT game?! 

Don't worry. I'll still lurk if I finish my hw early/have free time.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (AoT game?!
> 
> Don't worry. I'll still lurk if I finish my hw early/have free time.)


(Haha, yeah it's online and free ^.^)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I'm not sure where to go next... Both Sage and Blaze knocked out...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Haha, yeah it's online and free ^.^)



(Cool.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (*I'm not sure where to go next... Both Sage and Blaze knocked out...)*
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> ...



(Wake them up maybe? XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I guess. You should write what happens when Jean goes home.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(@Fuzzling: on wattpad, you don't need a new story everytime you make a new chapter. You can just add a new part. ^_^ )


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I guess. You should write what happens when Jean goes home.)




( He watches the news?  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( He watches the news?  )



(oh god.) 
(What time of day is it? In the RP that is. Morning, afternoon, night?)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Erm, morning? ._. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Orion needs to get his act together. What if he visits Blaze and has a talk with him?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(Okay.)

I wake up from my nap at home. Feeling bored, I go to the living room and sit on the sofa as my two sisters (I think I mentioned he had sisters in the previous RP) watch the news. I start dusting my arm with my hand, making sure it is clean. _Nothing ever happens on the news._ (#Foreshadowing)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I thought this up last night. ^~^ He gets tired of being used by Jean's dad and goes insane and suicides. ;D )




( Just read this, Myst. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Just read this, Myst. )



( I already did. 

It's a bad idea... 

And... Wtf even happened to Grayson?! XD)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> ( I already did.
> 
> It's a bad idea... Wtf even happened to Grayson?! XD)




( Whoops.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Whoops.



(If you're going to be like that, I'll start shipping Grayson x Orion to account for both of their disappearances. lol )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Like they secretly hook up and avoid the others.)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Let's do it #Oryson

Let's just say Grayson's been working at his lil' garden shop >.> )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(And Orion's his frequent customer.   )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(#OrysonIsBorn)
I over hear something strange on the news. 
_"It has been confirmed by the police that the man was shot down and killed. The man has been named as Ethan (IDK last name derp)."_
_W-w-w-w-what????_


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I wake up in my apartment. Huh? What happened? Last thing I remember, I was almost choked by Blaze... And now, I'm all alone... again...


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( I love how in the beginning it's all like, "ERMAHGERDGRAYSONSGONE" and know it's like "Who's Crayson?" Not a typo SOMEONE LOOK FOR HIM ORIONS BEING SAVED FOR SAI. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I love how in the beginning it's all like, "ERMAHGERDGRAYSONSGONE" and know it's like "Who's Crayson?" Not a typo *SOMEONE LOOK FOR HIM ORIONS BEING SAVED FOR SAI.* )



(Want Jean to bump into him or something?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I'll send Sage to the garden shop randomly? Or maybe to the coffee shop where she bumps into Orion or Grayson?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Want Jean to bump into him or something?)



(Ninja. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Or let's all get coffee!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'll send Sage to the garden shop randomly? Or maybe to the coffee shop where she bumps into Orion or Grayson?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Yeah, as Jean cries his eyes out. Nah, you just go along with meeting Sage, I'm watching Kill la Kill anyway.  )


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Ooo, coffee shop sounds good ^~^ )

Since I finally get to go on break, I decide to go get some coffee. I go out the door and walk to the cafe. I order a mocha and sit down at a table. _How did I get back into this world? Didn't it get destroyed?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Feeling bored, I drive to the local coffee shop and place my order. I sit down at one of the empty tables.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My drink is announced and I go to grab it. On my way back to my table, I notice Grayson. I run up to him and take the seat across from him. "Woah... where have you been?!"


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Someone comes running up to my table and sits at a seat across from me. _Sage?!_ "The question is, where have YOU been?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Check my post merge. lol)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( I know :3 )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Answer the question? XD)

"I've been here and there."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(brb)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Edited. >.> )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Edited. >.> )



(Edited too. lmfao)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Answer the question? XD)
> 
> "I've been here and there."




"Where's everyone else? What even happened?" I put my face in my hands. "This is too much to take in..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, everyone is at their respective houses... And we have someone out for us..."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I take my hands and put them on the table. "Now someone after us! This is turning out to be worse than the apocalypse."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah..." I chuckle lightly.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'll send Sage to the garden shop randomly? Or maybe to the coffee shop where she bumps into Orion or Grayson?)



((Or she goes to the garden shop and bumps into Orion AND Grayson ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

"So, is Orion still alive or...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((Or she goes to the garden shop and bumps into Orion AND Grayson ))




( Bit late, mate. >~< )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I don't know... We haven't heard from him..."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Does that mean you haven't seen him at all? He could be anywhere!" I put my head on the table. "I wish I could just go back to the barren plain..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Or she goes to the garden shop and bumps into Orion AND Grayson ))



(Ew... if the #Orayson was true then things would be getting a bit too "dirty" in the garden shop.)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Ew... if the #Orayson was true then things would be getting a bit too "dirty" in the garden shop.)



( HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH puns. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well... I think you should call Sai. She's going through a lot right now. She could use a friend."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Ew... if the #Orayson was true then things would be getting a bit too "dirty" in the garden shop.)



(*facedesk* XD dat pun.)
(Also, back)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

"So much to take in..." I mutter. I get out of my seat to get my coffee, then go back to the table.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Ew... if the #Orayson was true then things would be getting a bit too "dirty" in the garden shop.)



((Grayson's been sowing a lot more seeds than usual in the garden shop...))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Grayson's been sowing a lot more seeds than usual in the garden shop...))



( HOLY CRAP STOP NOPE )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Grayson's been sowing a lot more seeds than usual in the garden shop...))



(lmfao. You should make your title "The Pun Master" ;D )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Grayson's been sowing a lot more seeds than usual in the garden shop...))



( does that mean what I think it means?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( does that mean what I think it means?)



(Yes, yes, it does.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( does that mean what I think it means?)



((Grayson was promised a raise and he's had a big morale boost in the last few weeks, leading to an accelerated work pace, and therefore more seeds sown per day. Get your mind outta the gutter. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> "So much to take in..." I mutter. I get out of my seat to get my coffee, then go back to the table.



"That's not all." I add with a sad smile. "There's more... but I can't tell you here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Grayson was promised a raise and he's had a big morale boost in the last few weeks, leading to an accelerated work pace, and therefore more seeds sown per day. Get your mind outta the gutter. ))



(I live in the gutter goddammit. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I step outside into the fresh air after being released from the hospital. I decide to call a realtor. If I'm going to be staying in the city, I need an apartment. I can't just keep staying with Sage... _Or can you...?_ No. No I can't.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(*Jean sits rocking back and forth like he is possessed*)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> "That's not all." I add with a sad smile. "There's more... but I can't tell you here."



I sip my mocha. "Well, how about we go somewhere where you can?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I sip my mocha. "Well, how about we go somewhere where you can?"



"How about my place? We can call a group meeting where we're at it." I sip my iced tea.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I sit down at a restaurant and text my specifications to the realtor. I sip my soda.


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( #Sage'sPlace 

Also, these are in to-go cups. .3. )


"Sure." I stand up. "Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Just follow my car." I say as I walk into the parking lot and climb in my car.

(Brb food)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Pssh, I love how Sage just leaves Grayson to walk. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Later on, I arrive at the address the realtor gave me for my 'dream apartment'. I look up at the complex and sigh. "...Are you sure this is the right place?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( I woke up OWO ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Pssh, I love how Sage just leaves Grayson to walk. )



(I thought Grayson had a car...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( wait what's going to happen with Orion ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I thought Grayson had a car...)



( lolno


Timeskip to the apartment? )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( wait what's going to happen with Orion ))




( He goes insane while Sai someone is there  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I start to walk through the city with a face that looks like I had seen a ghost. _Ethan is... Dead_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Grayson doesn't have a car because it's ~bad for the environment~  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I woke up OWO ))



(Morning princess. lmfao)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((omg, what if you guys arrive at the apartment when Helix is standing outside, house-hunting? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

After realizing Grayson had no car, I let him come with me.

*timeskip*

We pull into my apartment's parking area. "Sorry. I assumed you had a car."

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((omg, what if you guys arrive at the apartment when Helix is standing outside, house-hunting? ))



(We do...  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I start to walk through the city with a face that looks like I had seen a ghost. _Ethan is... Dead_



(( poor bb jean
he has Carmen tho ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

The realtor tells me the apartment number, and goes inside to show me in. 

"I'll catch up with you," I say as I see a car pull up. Sage and Grayson are inside.


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

_She must not know cars are bad for the environment._"No, it's fine." I step out of the car.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( poor bb jean
> he has Carmen tho ))



(Carmen > Ethan tbh.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I lead him to my door when I see Helix in the hallway. I run up and hug him. "You're out of the hospital!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( I like how Sai and Gio are just at home while everyone else goes through awkward/wtf is this moments. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I'll call Sai once Sage is done hugging. lol)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

_HOLYF**KSHE'SHUGGINGMEWHATDOIDO_

"Hehe, thanks..." I look at the apartment number the realtor gave me((apartments have numbers for addresses, right?)). "Wait, uh, Sage...? What's your apartment's number?" 

((Guys should Helix's new apartment be next to, across from, or above Sage's? lol))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I pull back from the hug and say with a bright smile, "217."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(I kind of want Jean to go a little insane as he grieves for his dead boi.)

I start walking down the city, when someone accidentally drops some Tea on my clean shirt. Being so depressed, I don't even care my shirt got dirty. I walk to the apartment, just because I feel lonely. My face is white and I feel ill. "Hey........ Guys......."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( jean like ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Whose apartment?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Whose apartment?)



(Idk, whoever.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((I'll just go with "next door" ))

"Oh, wow... this apartment I'm looking at is... 215..." I look to the side. "I guess if I take it, we'll be neighbors, heh..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I tilt my head to the side with amusement. "Oh, really?"


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I turn and see Jean, a stain on his shirt, but he doesn't seem fazed. "H-Hey Jean, what's wrong?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(@CLS: Ready for the kitty gif link?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"Uhhm, yup." I say, not sure if she's pleased or annoyed with  the news. "I'll be right next door..." 

"Uh, anyway, nice finally seeing you, Grayson. I'm gonna go and look around the apartment..." I run into the building, hoping my awkwardness didn't show as much as I felt it did...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Oh... Nothing... I'm completely fine..." I say, with a depressed face. (Jean be dramatic)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (@CLS: Ready for the kitty gif link?)



(Oh god)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch Helix run off before turning my attention to Jean.

I look over at Jean and offer a sympathetic smile. "Hey. Things are going to be okay. I promise."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

"You too, Helix!" _He's obviously embarrassed._


"C'mon, what happened?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh god)



(Treasure this forever!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I nod. "I'm sure it will be... It's just... Ethan is dead."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I pull him into a hug. "There. There. You're not alone."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( and then everyone's like

o
**** ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

When I wake up, the pain is gone... She sure surprised me... I never thought she had it in her to do something like that. I walk into my kitchen and start making coffee.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I hang awkwardly and limply as she hugs me. "... Sure."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I pull away from the hug and say reassuringly, "If you need anything, anything at all, we're here for you."

(And... with that said... brb)

(Someone call Sai for me.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I walk in and tour the apartment. It's essentially the same as Sage's and Blaze's apartments. Not that I expected any different. It has some nice furnishings, so I'm good there... and it's within my price range. I decide to take it. 

((I'm just assuming everything went well with buying the house and w/e bc this isn't one of those house-hunting TV drama reality shows ))

((also brb))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Speaking of Sai, right now would be a good time to find Orion  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( I'm just going to make coffee and forget about what happened a few hours ago bc love confessions don't matter
ヽ༼ ಠ益ಠ ༽ﾉ	))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( Speaking of Sai, right now would be a good time to find Orion  )



(( find Orion what? .-. ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( find Orion what? .-. ))




(  Going insane?  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> (  Going insane?  )



((where? Or should Sai call him?))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Thanks." I say, feeling a little better. Snapping out of my depressed mode, I don't realise I have an unclean shirt on. I sigh. _I wonder if Sai has sorted things out with Orion by now?_


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Call and then go to his house to find him? Idk. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh as I wake up from my nap. _I shouldn't have done that. It was stupid.

*I thought it was cute.*

Lia......

*Kind of like a TV show, y'know?*_

I pick up my phone and dial Orion's number."Pick up....."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I pick up my phone to see who is calling. _Sai._ I answer. "Hello?"


( He doesn't sound like Orion would usually. .3. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Orion? Are you okay?"

(( idk how to handle this i'm #forever alone irl ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Oh god this is going to be so cliche )


"Yes, I'm fine. I'm just hanging out with Mr. Knife over at my place. Wanna join?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Ah.... yeah, I'll be there in a bit. Bye." 

_Who the hell is Mr. Knife?_


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Ah.... yeah, I'll be there in a bit. Bye."
> 
> _*Who the hell is Mr. Knife?*_




( Oh, you'll find out >;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh as I park the car near Orion's house. "How exactly is one supposed to go about this?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Orion?" I knock on his door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Oh, you'll find out >;D )



( I see where this is going XD )


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( I love how everyone stopped posting xD 

Inside his house is a mess, smashed stuff, overturned furniture and he's just sitting in his room .3. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No answer." I open the door and step inside. "Orion?"


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


>




( #ViseVersa #tru )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I shiver as I notice the condition of the house. "O— Orion?"


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Don't call Jean, he wouldn't care 'bout Orion, just cleaning )

I hear Sai's voice. "Oh, you're here! Me and my friend are in my room!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I nod and head towards his voice. I peek into the room, "So, who's your friend?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((Back




wtf XD))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Oh jesus why can't I be original, I'm just the cliche person that goes insane )


I keep my head down as I twiddle a knife between my fingers. "Meet Mr. Knife. We've known each other... for a while now."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Back)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Orion?" I walk over to him carefully and sit on the edge of the bed. "Are you okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(Oh god if Sai breaks up with him before he kills himself, then he takes the knife, cuts his heart out and gives it to her. Dejavu)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Myst, hurry and catch up before the scene happens. C:< )


I laugh a bit. "Can't you see? We're just being used. We aren't special, just test subjects."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Let's go inside." I open my door for them. I pull my phone out and call Sai.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( Myst, hurry and catch up before the scene happens. C:< )
> 
> 
> I laugh a bit. "Can't you see? We're just being used. We aren't special, just test subjects."



(Already caught up.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"No. Orion. We aren't being used. We're still people, we still have lives."

I pause as I feel a buzz. "Hello?"


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I go through the door Sage is holding open for me and Jean. I look around and then end up sitting on one of the couches.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Group meeting. I need you to come now. Grayson is here too."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Ah— I think it's actually going to be better if you all come to Orion's house. _Now._ Maybe bring Blaze?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Hikari said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...




( I laughed harder than I should've. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'm not talking to Blaze... Just bring Orion here. Please."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I go in the apartment and sit down.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"_Please_ Sage. This is important. Really, _really_ important."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Ugh... fine." I hang up.

I tell the others, "Guys, go to Orion's house. I'll meet you there in a bit." I toss Jean my keys. "I'll come with Blaze." I mutter unhappy.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((btw this is basically what I picture as the floorplan of the apartments (each room is mirrored from the ones next to it)

))

((I wasn't actually picturing a closet, but the empty space felt weird ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I end the call and smile weakly at Orion. _Everything's ok. Help is coming. You'll be fine, Sai. Just breathe._


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Well, I have to leave the house! Good luck everyone!)

(Oh, and Tokay, you got Blaze/Helix switched. Blaze is on the right. Helix is on the left.  )


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I keep playing with the knife. "Sai, you know, i've always thought about what it felt like to feel stabbed."

- - - Post Merge - - -

( OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> *(Well, I have to leave the house! Good luck everyone!)*
> (Oh, and Tokay, you got Blaze/Helix switched. Blaze is on the right. Helix is on the left.  )



(( what I got from this is that help is not coming and that it's okay to panic now ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Well, I have to leave the house! Good luck everyone!)
> 
> (Oh, and Tokay, you got Blaze/Helix switched. Blaze is on the right. Helix is on the left.  )



((Oh, lol. I thought you meant Blaze was on the right facing out towards the hall, not facing the doors from the hall. lol. In that case, flip the entire layout of that pic. XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(G2g for a while)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Orion..."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( HURRY THE MOMENT IS COMING )


"Yes, Sai? I've just... always wondered."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( what I got from this is that help is not coming and that it's okay to panic now ))



((omfg I feel bad for laughing at this))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( what I got from this is that help is not coming and that it's okay to panic now ))



(( .....))

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((omfg I feel bad for laughing at this))



(( It's true tho ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"If you want to know, just ask the others, they'll be here soon." My voice is soft.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( *cough* *cough* aka never ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((omfg I'm just realizing this whole dramatic scene's going to be going down where Orion probably dies...

...and meanwhile Helix is just going to be standing in the middle of his new apartment basking in the glory. XD))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( IM GONNA HAVE TO GO IN A MINUTE OH GAWD WHY MOM. )


"Have they been killed before? I don't think so." I stop and put the knife down. "So, how's your life going?"


( COUGH COUGH BLAI )

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((omfg I'm just realizing this whole dramatic scene's going to be going down where Orion probably dies...
> 
> ...and meanwhile Helix is just going to be standing in the middle of his new apartment basking in the glory. XD))




( Didn't you catch up? We agreed we ARE going to kill Orion. .3. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"It's....." I hesitate, "Been going well."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( EVERYONE'S LEAVING ; O ; ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((Fine then, Helix is DEFINITELY going to be off doing normal-people stuff and being all proud of himself, meanwhile everyone is going to be standing speechless over Orion's dead body ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( I will come back, but just not for a while, maybe 2-3 hours? >~< )


"Sai..." I start to reach for the knife again. "Tell. Me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( ; o ; ))

"O— Orion...... not now. I'll tell you when you're feeling better."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I grip the handle of the blade. "Who says I'm not feeling good? The people controlling me?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Orion, stop. No one's controlling you, just calm down, everything is okay."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I hold the handle tighter. "They control all of us. They put us in the apocalypse and made us do things we never would've done. I experienced death because of it. I haven't seen so much blood until then. You don't call that control? And one of the people I trusted was in on it, too!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"It's over now, Orion. You're safe."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

"It's not over, Sai. Just you wait. The government will break into our houses. Steal the things that we hold dearly to our hearts." I pick the knife up and pick to towards my chest where my heart is.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Blaze/Sage wanna coincidentally enter the house now? .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Didn't you catch up? We agreed we ARE going to kill Orion. .3. )



(We never agreed. #Oryson has to happen!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(****. brb)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (We never agreed. #Oryson has to happen!)




( Considering what happens, he MAY or MAY NOT die. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( tbh that help call went nowhere y'all gotta come to Orion's house ; o ; ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (We never agreed. #Oryson has to happen!)



((XD))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (We never agreed. #Oryson has to happen!)



(( I SHIP THIS ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I throw the knife at the wall and it stays. I turn to Sai. "Now, can you tell me what's been happening in your life?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Back but on mobile and multitasking)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Grayson/Sage/Blaze really need to come in now tbh 
And then #oryson can happen))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I pull up in front of the address Sai gave me with Blaze in the car.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Jean has Sage's car and was supposed to bring Grayson)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((Meanwhile, Helix is in his empty apartment.

"How come nobody came to my housewarming party...?" ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I..... think the people outside can explain it better than I can."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Just say they got lost :T )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I exit the car and burst inside the house. "What do you people want now?!"

I follow quietly behind Blaze.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Meanwhile, Helix is in his empty apartment.
> "How come nobody came to my housewarming party...?" ))



(( omfg ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( Just say they got lost :T )



(( they're here now it's ok ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( FINALLY, ORION USES HIS POWER HE HASNT USED IT ONCE THROUGH BOTH RPS. )

Using my power, I see Blaze and Sage pull up. I go back and look Sai in the eyes. "Why can't YOU tell me? What are you so nervous about?!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I wince as Blaze bursts in, "Speaking of people...."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I walk into Orion's room and point a finger at him. "Is this it? Dead boy gone crazy? Why was I supposed to come?" I thought something big happened... Sage lied... That filthy *****...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "That's..... Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I mutter sarcastically, "Just because I can read minds doesn't give you permission to curse me out in your own mind, Blaze."

"Stay out of my mind then. Duh."


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

_Sai would tell me anything except..._ "Oh, so this is it? This is what you don't want to tell?" I gesture to Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Tell me why I'm here before I kill dead boy again. This time, no coming back." I add with a smirk.


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Gtg, bye >~< )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear, "Orion. You see Blaze, right?" My voice is shaky.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( Gtg, bye >~< )



(( O I SEE ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Oh, god, perfect time to leave...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I walk into Orion's room and point a finger at him. "Is this it? Dead boy gone crazy? Why was I supposed to come?" I thought something big happened... *Sage lied... That filthy *****...*



((*Helix teleports to Orion's house and murders Blaze* ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((*Helix teleports to Orion's house and murders Blaze* ))



(( xD ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pull up in front of the address Sai gave me with Blaze in the car.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Jean has Sage's car and was supposed to bring Grayson)



(Was I? I don't remember this ? Anway, I might be lurking a little, but won't be posting much till later. :/ )


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Was I? I don't remember this ? Anway, I might be lurking a little, but won't be posting much till later. :/ )



(She tossed you her car keys.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( I'm gonna watch some cry while we wait ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (She tossed you her car keys.)



(Oh, I was offline at the time xD anyway, see you guys a little later hopefully.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I look at Sai. "Well, princess, it's been nice but I'm leaving. Looks like your _boyfriend_ is zoning out again. Sage, give me my car keys."

I say firmly, "Nope." I look at Sai for help.

"Well, I guess I'll have to use a bit of force then." I say smirking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( I'm gonna watch some cry while we wait ))



(Keep going. I fixed it. Orion zoned out.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I look at Orion, "I know what you're thinking about Blaze. You think that he's an a$$hole that only lives to **** up everyone else's lives. You think he's an idiot who only knows how to use force."

I grab Blaze's arm, "This guy is a ****ing flirt who doesn't know boundaries when they're right in front of his face."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Or fuzzling's back?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( nope Sai's talking to zoned out Orion rn ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Well, Sage need Sai's help...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( nothing's actually happened yet .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(_"When all is said and done, grief is the price we pay for love."_

Interesting quote I saw in a book.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He's trying to get his keys and threatened to use force.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( that quote is literally going to be me if Blai doesn't happen after all of our extensive planning ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Let go of my arm. I'm leaving." I glare at Sage. "And you, give me my keys."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( ahh ok let me figure out what to do ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

While Blaze is momentarily distracted, I call Helix.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Tokay, here's your opening.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((Thank you. XD))

My phone rings. It's Sage. _Ohmygodohmygodohmygod_

I answer. "'Sup?" I try to sound as masculine and non-nervous as possible.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"C-can you come here?" I say, trying to keep my voice from shaking.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( omfg Helix ))

I sigh and let go of Blaze's arm. "What I'm trying to say is that I'm in love with this ass." I hold my head. "I'm ****ing tired."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Thanks, princess. Now, I just need my keys." I inch closer to Sage, anger clear in my eyes.

I quickly shout, "I'm at Orion's. Come fast." I hang up and try to keep calm.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I pull the knife out from the wall. "Sorry Orion, but I'll be taking this."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(I'll give room to stop before Blaze gets violent again...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm slowly backed into a wall with Blaze looming over me.

"Are we going to do this the easy way or the hard way?" I ask with a growing smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Sage. Let him go. We shouldn't hang around Blaze anymore."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Blaze, get off Sage."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I turn my head around momentarily. "Why should I?"

"Sai, you told me to bring him here!" I whine.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I notice the urgency in her voice, and when she hangs up so suddenly I rush down the stairs. "****... no car..." I shudder, and decide to use my own disgusting mode of transportation. I use ropes of spit to sling myself around like a grosser version of Spider-man, and soon I arrive at Orion's house.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(@tokay: Lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I just wanted to get my message out to Orion. It's not like Blaze actually _likes_ me, Sage. It's better if we all just move on with our lives."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( omfg))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I lean in closer, freezing her in place. "The keys, Sage."

My breathing starts to get hard. He's so close... I mutter out with as much energy as I can. "No..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Helix, burst in!)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I run into the house and see Blaze backing Sage against a wall. I quickly and instinctively spit a phlegmy string onto him and yank him aside, into a wall.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"And here's the idiot... Just give me my stupid keys. She has them." I point at Sage.

Air rushes in and I quickly breathe in as much as I can.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Nice to see you again, Mr. Lord Helix. Good to see that you checked out of the hospital. Morphine you was very..... _interesting._"

(( the name is a pun on something in the aftermath ok ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I look at Blaze. "Why do you need your keys? It seems like Orion's in some trouble right now," I notice Orion staring into space, and the generally destitute feel of the house. "And we should all stay here to help. You should, especially. You owe him that much after killing him."

I hear Sai. "Wait, huh? What happened when I was on morphine...?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"What do I get? _You_ killed me. I don't care if the script said so. I want a rematch. This time, I'm not letting you win."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"No one is killing anybody. This is _real life_. When someone dies they don't come back."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wave my hand, "Don't worry about it, Helix. We all know that Morphine you wasn't exactly _you._"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Who said I'm _killing_ him? I just want him to feel pain. Maybe I'll hurt his little girl." I eye Sage with a certain bloodlust in my eye.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, we're not gonna KILL each other, Sai... just beat each other within an inch of death..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hear his remark about Sage. "Or maybe I will kill him."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I look down at my feet, a bit unsettled.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Stop. You said it yourself, it was a *job.* Everything nice that you've ever done to us was part of your _job._ That's what you want, right? Get paid and move on. Then you can go wherever the hell you feel like going."

_ *Sai......*

I fell in love with a real d*ck, didn't I? _

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm tired of having to heal all of you. I'm tired of none of you taking pain seriously. I'm *not* an obedient little healer girl."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Maybe I want revenge too." I start walking towards Sage once again.

Seeing him come closer, I throw his keys on the ground. "There. Now go."

I laugh. "I don't want my keys anymore. I want you to feel pain. _My_ pain." Soon, I have her backed against a wall again. I slowly raise my hands about to grab her in a chokehold.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( remember that Sai knows that Holly is dead, so Blaze can't possibly be using the money to fly to her. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Yup, I remember.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, god... what am I doing?!

*sigh* Blaze has now grown a mind of his own... >~< )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"Sorry, Sai." I jump onto Blaze's back and bite down on his neck, grabbing his hand and pulling his arms away from Sage.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( hi Fuzzling  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I whip around and punch Helix quick and fast.

(It's official. I've lost control of Blaze.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( here's the real question
Is #Blai still going to happen? 

bc we did a bunch of planning and debating ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(That's up to Blaze... Idk anymore...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I spit out a thread of saliva and slam Blaze into the foot of Orion's bed, then whip him back against the wall.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Actually, if Oryson happens, I'll try to make Blai happen.)

(If either Orion or Grayson dies, nope.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Actually, if Oryson happens, *I'll make Blai happen.)*
> (If either Orion or Grayson dies, nope.)



(( fixed it for you 

 DO YOU SEE THIS FUZZLING EVERYTHING IS IN YOUR HANDS NOW OK  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Wo... just had a "Sage" moment. Stood up, vision was all colors, head dizzy, and lasted a few seconds. Hm... I should add this kind of detail to Sage's knock outs.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> I spit out a thread of saliva and slam Blaze into the foot of Orion's bed, then whip him back against the wall.



I pick myself off the bed and run into Helix, punching away at his face until it's bloody and bruised.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Wo... just had a "Sage" moment. Stood up, vision was all colors, head dizzy, and lasted a few seconds. Hm... I should add this kind of detail to Sage's knock outs.)



((That happens to me pretty often bc I'm tall. Sometimes I seriously almost faint... <.<"))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Actually, if Oryson happens, *I'll make Blai happen.)*
> (If either Orion or Grayson dies, nope.)





Lafiel said:


> (( fixed it for you
> 
> DO YOU SEE THIS FUZZLING EVERYTHING IS IN YOUR HANDS NOW OK  ))




(( REPOST BC WE SPENT TOO MUCH TIME WAITING ON BLAI
AND IT SHOULD NOT END LIKE JEATHAN ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((That happens to me pretty often bc I'm tall. Sometimes I seriously almost faint... <.<"))



(I know... You're like a foot taller than me. >~<

It only happens to me because it's so ****ing hot where I live. 91 degrees I think.)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( ._. Glad I didn't have to read 50+ pages. )


As I stare off into space, everyone starts fighting. I go up to Sai and steal the knife from her. "Bye, everyone!" I stab myself in the heart and collapse. As I black out, someone bursts in.


 I get to Orion's house and break the door into his room down. I already see him collapsed. "NO!" I go up to him, get on my knees, and give him a nice, long kiss on the lips.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( 78 over here on the coast ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Realizing he'll beat me with just brute force, I try a new tactic. I spit slowly and create a coating of saliva on my face, so that his fist is stuck when he tries to punch. I then break away and spit all over the room, coating everyone and everything in immobilizing spit. I then run to Blaze, topple him over and start punching him in the neck while kicking him in the stomach. 

((*innocent smile* ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( ._. Glad I didn't have to read 50+ pages. )
> As I stare off into space, everyone starts fighting. I go up to Sai and steal the knife from her. "Bye, everyone!" I stab myself in the heart and collapse. As I black out, someone bursts in.
> I get to Orion's house and break the door into his room down. I already see him collapsed. "NO!" I go up to him, get on my knees, and give him a nice, long kiss on the lips.



(( know ur tru mission
make Blai real ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

One of my fists gets stuck to the idiots face so I immediately kick him in the nuts.

(Yes, I went there.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

((brb))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Anyone in the chat? I'm curious...)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((brb))



( OH GAWD XD )


I stop zoning out as I fall off the bed when the saliva hits me. I start getting up and yell, "WHERE THE HELL IS MR. KNIFE?!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Anyone in the chat? I'm curious...)




( I'll go to the chat :3 )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

My hand tightens around the knife. "Orion, calm down."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Anyone in the chat? I'm curious...)



((I am ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I wipe the slime off me then walk over to Orion. "A- are you o- okay?" I ask, my voice still a bit shaky.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I double over from the pain, but recover soon enough to headbutt him in the nuts and use the driving force to slam him into a wall.

((#noshame))

((tbh it hurt to write that... lmfao))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I fall back from the hit but quickly get up and swing my legs to knock him over.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

As I fall back, I stick a thread to the ceiling and flip myself upwards, kicking him in the face by accident in an expert acrobatic maneuver.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I use his momentum against him and throw him across the room causing him to land on Sage. A satisfying crack is heard as she screams a bloodcurdling scream.


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I wipe the slime off me then walk over to Orion. "A- are you o- okay?" I ask, my voice still a bit shaky.



I throw my arms up in rage. "Of COURSE I'm not! Sai took my friend!"


( Oh god what is this )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Orion, your _friend_ is an object. A sharp object."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Everything hurts... it's like every single bone in my body is broken... My vision is wavering... Reality is fleeting... I whimper out, "S-sai... h-help..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I get up, hearing Sage's scream. I look around the room, and spit, grabbing "Mr. Knife" from Sai's hand and flinging it at Blaze. The knife sticks in his shoulder, but before he can recover I kick him over and kneel on top of his chest, punching his face, neck, and any part of his head I can reach. 

((Don't mess with Helix's gurl ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( not until you promise me Blai 
jk
........
...............))

I run over to Sage. "It's always like this." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

The pain starting to intensify. I continue fighting with all I've got.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I begin to heal her. "No one ever thinks about what it's like for the healer....." I mutter.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"It's okay, Sai, you don't have to heal me," I say, continuing to punch him until he's hardly fighting back. "Or him." I say, grabbing the knife and preparing to finish him off.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Helix, don't kill anyone."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"Why not? He's only caused pain for all of us. He's better off dead." My hand is hovering over him with the knife, ready to strike.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch Helix with an amused expression on my face. "He's not going to. He doesn't have it in him to kill me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Jean's father will find someone else. Blaze is a pawn, Helix. We have to stop the problem by destroying it at its source."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn to Blaze, "And _you_ need to shut up. Your smarta$$ mouth is going to get you into trouble."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"I don't care if he's a pawn. He was given the option to leave us alone, and didn't. And you have to go through a few pawns to get to the king." I raise the knife again, preparing to stab.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I laugh. "Relax, princess. I'm fine. This wimp wouldn't dare kill me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"You don't know him like I do. Helix, stop. Killing Blaze means that we lose our information source."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Whatever. Go ahead, Helix. Finish the job. Kill me _again_, why don't you?" I mutter with as much sarcasm as I can.


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

Ignore, prone to edit.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'm going to keep you alive because Sai said so..." I hand the knife to Sai and turn to her. "You'd better know what you're doing with this *sshat."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I smugly say, "I knew it. Couldn't bear to kill me, could you?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I stomp my heel into Blaze's nose, secretly hoping that's enough to kill him. Knocking him out isn't good enough. I turn around and start kicking him in the head over and over.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Blaze. You have to understand something. Helix _would've_ killed you, but he thought about his actions. He understands that we're a group, and that in a group, you have to listen to each other.

And now Helix has to listen to me. Helix. You better ****ing stop."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I stop kicking Blaze. I pick up Sage and put her on the bed, then I start towards the door to leave.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

My whole body is mutilated and covered with blood but I still continue to laugh. "What a precious little group you are. You let your _boyfriend_ go crazy, Sai, almost leading to his _second_ death. If he wanted to die _that_ bad, he could've just called me." I add with a smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Thank you, Helix.
I _am_ a doctor, Blaze, but I'm not a neuroscientist. I cannot control what happens in Orion's brain. However, I *chose* to heal you. That was _my_ choice, and you made me regret it every single time. 

Tell me, Blaze. Do you want to live?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"That depends. Do I have any choice?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yes."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I hear Blaze begin to speak again, and I stop. I walk back into the room. "Sai, please. Let me kill him. He's playing you, and has no reason for being here other than getting in our way."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Helix, I'm not stupid. I can handle this."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, princess, I'll leave that up to you. After all, you did make a _very_ interesting point about your _love_ to a certain someone." I wink at her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Answer the damn question, Blaze. It's your choice, not mine."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"No, it's never been _my_ choice in the first place. I'm merely just a pawn in a _much_ larger plan. Killing me will do nothing."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I punch a wall. "Well, if there's no use for me here, I'm taking Sage home." I pick her up and start heading back to the apartment complex.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'm not talking about that, Blaze. Do you _want_ to die here? You act as if I've had it out for you this entire time."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wave to Helix, "Sage should be fine. Give her some rest. See you."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, maybe you have. Maybe you haven't. I've been seeing things a lot more clearly since our last talk. I'm not here to make friends. I'm here to do my ****ing job and do it right until the _very_ end."

(Is Orion still watching?)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Orion's just like I want my knife and I want it now )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Is that so?" I sit down next to him, "Y'know, Blaze, Gio told me what he talked to you about. He also told me that even if you are a complete a$$, you give pretty good advice. So, I have to thank you for that.

What are you going to do after your job is over, Blaze?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, the job is never really over... I'll find a new one."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Not working. Where do you want to go? What do you want to do?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Just stop. Either kill me or let me go."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I get back to Sage's apartment and find the key on her. I enter and dump her on the couch. I don't think I should leave her here alone, though, after what Blaze was about to do to her... and he lives right next door... I settle down on the couch next to her and turn on the TV.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh, "You're always like this. The only time you treat me like I'm _worth_ something is when you're injured. Even then, no matter what I do, you won't hesitate to kill me the second you get an urge. I guess I signed up for this the day I chose you. Make a choice, Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Kill me." I reply, looking deep into her eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh, "That's your final answer, isn't it?" I reach my hands over to his neck. "I'm sorry," I whisper.

I close my eyes and begin to heal Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Guess I can't kill you, even though you're a prick. Like they say, the one who falls first is always the one hurt." I finish healing Blaze. 

"But I can't just let you leave."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, what _are_ you going to do then?" I ask with a smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I pick up the knife from the floor, "I'm upset, I'm really upset. I guess Gio told you how I like to keep things inside, right?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I remember, princess. It's okay. Let it out. My body is yours." I say with a wide grin.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"You really are an idiot." I laugh softly. 

My hand tightens around the knife, "Forgive me, Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"You have done nothing wrong in my book." I wink.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Just wanted to post this before anything happens







; o ; ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(*prepares self*)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Now's not exactly the time to say that." I feel panic creeping up on me as I stroke his face.

_No, Sai. You can do this._

The first thing I felt was fear. I wasn't a killer, I was made to _help_, not hurt. However, I quickly fell into a rhythmic pace. All at once my emotions came pouring out of me. My loneliness, my anxiety, my anger. 

How much I hated my father. How much I hated being used. How much I hurt.

The next thing I knew, I was crying. I was crying while I repeatedly stabbed the man I loved. Cross that out, still love. You could say that it helped me heal, even if only a bit. 

I drop on knife on the floor. My tears fall onto Blaze, mixing with the crimson. I hold my hands over his body. "Heal."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

( IM CAUGHT UP NOW WHEEEEE )

I don't say much for a while.

After going home from the hospital, I go to a cafe.
_I've got to talk to Jean.._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

As I open my eyes, I notice that both Blaze and I are stained with red. "I— I—"


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

( gg Blaze )

I feel my stomach grumble.
"You ready for that resteraunt, maybe?" I smile faintly.


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I lay on the ground and shiver. _Why is it so cold..._ I watch Sai stab and heal Blaze. _This scene oddly feels good seeing._


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

(Does Orion know who Blaze is?)


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Yeah, remember? He's heard his name before  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( yeah I think Sai introduced him
And Blaze hinted at being the demon ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch Sai with a crooked smile fixed on my face as the pain enters my body steadily. "Having fun?" I ask.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( Sai stopped already. ))


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch Sai as she finishes. _Yes, yes! My craving for blood was huge, and now Sai is quenched it!_


----------



## Jawile (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah, okay." I say.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Inflicting pain is certainly very...... remedial, but I can't see myself actually leaving someone to die." I look down at Blaze, "We need showers."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Sai stopped already. ))



(*shrug*)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Only if you take one with me." I wink.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I smirk, "What are you going to do if I decide to take you up on the offer?"

(( idk 
I just didn't want her to do a stupid blush ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, then, I guess it's settled. Are you sure your _boyfriend_ is okay with this?" I ask with a smirk.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I stand up slightly shakily, then steady myself.
"Where do you have in mind?"


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

I stand up and go over to Blaze. "I believe you've done enough. Also, I don't believe we met properly." I grab his arm and pull him towards my door. I open it and say, "I'm Orion, and you? You're out of my house!" I push him out and slam the door. I go back to my room and look at Sai. "I-I just need some alone time. Wait, scratch that. More alone time."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I stare at the closed door. Well, I guess that's that. Keys in hand, I walk towards my car.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 21, 2014)

I think. "Um, do you like sushi?"


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

"I also need the knife. I won't do anything stupid, trust me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'm going to go home and clear my head, but I'm keeping the knife. I just..... don't want to see you like that again."

I leave Orion's house and head to my car.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I enter my car but don't start it right away. What the **** was that?!


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Never tried it. But why not?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Blood, is very.... sticky." I sigh as I unlock my car, "How the hell am I going to explain this to Gio?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn to see Blaze in his car. "Yo."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, I guess there's only one place to go now... Back to my apartment to get cleaned up.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh again as Blaze ignores me. "I'm going home." I start my car.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I lean over to Sage, and talk to her, even though she probably can't hear me. "You scared the s**t out of me, back there. I know I overreacted... and I'm probably the reason you got hurt as badly as you did... but I'm just... really glad you're okay now..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I start stirring. "Hi..." I reply sleepily.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I get a fur coat from a leg on the wall, and put it on.
"I trust you know where we're going?"


----------



## nard (Aug 21, 2014)

( Lel Saelix )


I sit on my bed and ponder what happened. _How did that happen to me?_ I rub my temples. _Just need to calm down._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I stop leaning in so close to Sage, realizing she's waking up. I get embarrassed and scoot away from her. 

"Uhh, hi..." I say, trying to act like I wasn't two inches from her face a second ago.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I watch as Sai starts up her car. I start up mine and follow her home. This better be worth it.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Ignore pls


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Aww... why'd you go so far away?" I reply, feeling a bit dizzy still.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I park the car and exit onto the street. As I approach the door, I reach into my bag to find my keys. "A shower would be nice right now."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"Oh, sorry..." I say, tentatively moving closer to her. "...Did you want me next to you like that?" I chuckle weakly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I park my car behind her and get out. "Did I hear shower? Can I join? Or is the offer not valid anymore?" I ask, smirking at her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look down at my feet. "You feel warm." I admit, blushing a little.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I turn to see Blaze. "You followed me home?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Well, I thought we were taking a shower before we were rudely interrupted." I wink.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh, "Just get inside before you scare my neighbors. They aren't exactly used to seeing people covered in blood." I open the door.

(( Sai's covered in blood too tho so idk ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I follow her inside.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I close the door behind us. "I think Gio has some clothes that might fit you. I need to put the bloody ones in the wash."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I move over to Sage and put my arm around her. "Uhhh... sorry for getting you hurt... I lost my cool ((BLAZE HAS THAT EFFECT ON PEOPLE )) and I shouldn't have fought Blaze like that..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"It's okay. Thanks for saving me though. That was nice of you." I say, a faint blush covering my cheeks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Alright."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I head for the stairs, "I keep his clothes in the guest bedroom. Feel free to choose whatever you want."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I freeze up. I don't know what to say... should I even say anything? "Uhhh..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I turn on the light as I enter the room, "Thank god that he cleaned up this time."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"How about you pick for me? I can wait in the bathroom for you."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're so cute when you're speechless." I grin.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I turn, "I'm not showering with you, Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I turn, "I'm not showering with you, Blaze."



"Then why did you agree?" I ask, staring into her eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh, but I can't help but smile a little... "Th-thanks."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I shrug, "Consider it a moment of weakness. I'm not the type that takes someone else's man."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Whatever. I'm leaving." I say, walking down the stairs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Laf, make Gio come home as he's leaving!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No problem." I smile back.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I grab his arm, "No. You're not. You are bloody and I do not want my neighbors to see a man drenched in blood casually walking back to his car. Get in the goddamn shower."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"It's fine." I wrench myself from her grasp and continue on my way.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh as I unlock the door. "Sai is going to be pissed. I was supposed to stay at the dorms tonight."

- - - Post Merge - - -

 I freeze as I notice a bloody figure coming towards me, "You're that guy. Oh my god. What the hell did you do to Sai?!"

"Gio, I'm fine."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm just about to open the door when the door opens. "I'm leaving." I say as I start to pass him.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I grab Blaze's arm, "Blaze was just about to take a shower."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"No, I was not." I roll my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I glare at Blaze, "Get in the goddamn shower."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Only if you join me."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I look into Sage's eyes as she smiles. _You should kiss her. Wait, no you shouldn't. Does she want to kiss you? Why is she smiling like that? Do you want to kiss her? Of course you do. Don't look so desperate._ 

"Uhhhm..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Fine."

(( watch what Sai has in mind xD))

"What the actual ****."

(( their bathroom is Japanese-style btw
Also brb ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I close the distance between us and plant a kiss on his lips. _I think to him, "How's that?"_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Guess I won't be leaving then." I announce smugly.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

_Yes._ I think back. I'm glad I can communicate with Sage through thoughts, because right now my mouth can't do anything but keep a stupid-looking grin on my face.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I smirk at Helix as I reach over and grab his hand intertwining our fingers.

(idfk what else to do. Someone interrupt this moment.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I point to the bathroom. "Mind waiting there while I get towels?"

(( Japanese bathrooms are different than other bathrooms because the entire room is used rather than one part. They usually include stools to sit on, etc. 
It's hard to explain and easier to just look up))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

(Oh god. I fell asleep. Imagine Jean went home because he depressed and waddled off like a majestic penguin.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I walk inside the bathroom and wait.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I take a hat with pockets for my ears so it looks decorational, and put it on.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh god. I fell asleep. Imagine Jean went home because he depressed and waddled off like a majestic penguin.)



(( xD ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quickly grab towels and a change of clothes for Blaze. "I really can't afford to be kicked out of this neighborhood." I mutter.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 21, 2014)

"That hat's cute," I state, smiling. "Y'ready?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( imagine that Sai changed into a t-shirt and shorts))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( imagine that Sai changed into a t-shirt and shorts))



(okay. idfk what to do so help... >~<)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I enter the bathroom and close the door behind me. "Ready?"

_This is going to be like washing a violent dog._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (okay. idfk what to do so help... >~<)



(( don't worry
I'll try to make this funny ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"As ready as I'll ever be."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Staggering along the city streets, I had kind of lost grasp of reality again. _Why...Dead...Ethan..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"As long as it hides my ears, I don't care. But thanks. Yep."

I wander around, and come across what I think is Jean..but he's..dirty?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'll need you to strip and sit on the stool." I point out a chair.

I busy myself with hanging up the towels and setting a change of clothes down in a dry place.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Staggering along the city streets, I had kind of lost grasp of reality again. _Why...Dead...Ethan..._



(Remember you have Sage's keys in your pocket then come to her apt.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow her instructions and begin to strip down.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> "As long as it hides my ears, I don't care. But thanks. Yep."
> 
> I wander around, and come across what I think is Jean..but he's..dirty?


When I walk and passed him, I knock against his arm as I keep walking. "I don't have time for you... Go eat some dog food wolf boy."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel Sage grab my hand. I think my heart might stop, it's beating so fast. I just smile and lean my head on the couch.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Jeez, I just wanted to apologize. Sorry your boyfriend died." I snap, feeling my temper rising.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I lean into Helix's shoulder and we just lay there on the couch.

(someone needs to come over...)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 21, 2014)

(Going for tonight, Beary has control of Ans Ra)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"He wasn't my boyfriend!" I turn around and snap at him. "I ****ing liked him and he didn't even acknowledge I existed half the time! He didn't even come see me after the coma, so don't try and apologise to me, I was probably the one that driven him insane!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"You think I don't know about liking people?! I know plenty, _Lintman._"

"Let's go, then."
I push open the door. "I'm pretty sure I know where it is.."

"You better." I playfully smack his side.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I finish arranging everything. "You done?" I turn around.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah, I'm ready."

(How stripped down is he supposed to be?  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Filled with rage, I reach up and grab his collar, pushing him against a wall. "Shut up, Dog Face."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

(( idk
Sai's about to wash him tho
He doesn't have anything/Not have anything that she hasn't already seen
remember that she's a doctor))

I point to the stool. "Sit down."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Gladly." I snap. "You were the one who kissed ME yesterday morning. I had nothing to do with it."
I shove him because of his puny size, and stalk off.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I sit down on the chair. "Liking what you see?" I say smugly.

(ok. jw because I'm going to make him "charm")


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Remembering that, I blush red and shake my arms at him as he walks off. "I DIDN'T MEAN IT, YOU MADE ME! IT WAS THE HEAT OF THE MOMENT, YOU MAKE ME SICK REALLY, DOGGY FOOD!!!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I roll my eyes, "You don't have anything/Not have anything that I haven't seen before. I'm a _doctor_, remember?"

(( Imagine this but bigger ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Pssshhh." I snort, looking back.
"Have fun mourning."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I turn on the water and hold my hand under the spray while I wait for it to warm up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Are you mocking me?! Your mocking me aren't you! I hate you Carmen!!!!" I shout at him and storm in the other direction. I look at my shirt. "AND WHEN DID MY SHIRT GET DIRTY!" I notice families and children staring at me as I rage, trying to rip my dirty shirt off.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I decide to go to Sage's apartment. Maybe for advice..



Jade and I walk to a nearby sushi place. The waitress places us at a table, and we order.
"Think you can wait for the food to come?"


"Ha, it's going to be you who's impatient."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Thanks for making me feel bad then." I pout.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

_Sage said I could talk to her if something was up. I might go see her._ I set off to the apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel so comfortable with Helix. I look over at him and smile. Nothing could ruin this moment...

(#foreshadowing)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> I feel so comfortable with Helix. I look over at him and smile. Nothing could ruin this moment...
> 
> (#foreshadowing)



((lmfao))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Hope you don't mind smelling like vanilla."
I spray Blaze with water to wash off the blood. I begin lathering shampoo into his hair. "Also, sorry about stabbing you repeatedly."

(( Sai's not stripping btw ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I knock on Sage's door.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I whisper into Helix's ear, "I li-" 

A knock is at the door. Ugh... I walk over and open the door. "Hey." I greet, a bit annoyed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Sorry, did I interrupt something?"
"Anyways, I need advice.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"No, it's fine." I say as I open the door for a second time to see Jean there.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I look over as Sage answers the door. _What was she going to say...?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I plop myself down on the couch.
"Oh, spit-boy is here. Hello."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I arrive at the apartment and once the door is shut I knock. _At least I'm away from wolf boy, that was embarrassing. _

The door opens. "Oh, hey." I tell her.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Come on in." I move aside to let him enter before closing the door again.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I stiffen.
_JEAN?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

Beary said:


> I stiffen.
> _JEAN?_



I look over at Carmen. "Nope." I say and turn around, walking out the apartment. "Not happening."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"I roll my eyes, and sink into the couch. "Typical."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I run after Jean. "Hey! What's up?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Nothing. Just the site of wolf boy makes me want to jump off a cliff."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I see Carmen sit down next to me on the couch. _But... Sage was sitting there... aw..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

After a long pause, I say, "It's fine. I deserved it."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm here. Just... try for us?" I plead.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I exhale. "Fiiiiiiine." I go over to the others.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

I walk out of my apartment, which took forever to get to, when I see fire spitter outside of Sage's apartment, along with Sage. The fire spitter looked... sad and embarrassed?

_"Why does fire spiiter look so... sad for?"_ I ask Sage, with my mind, as I walk by.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"I was GOING to ask Sage for advice, but Silverspoon here makes that impossible."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

_"I don't know. Just come inside."_ I say to Kurai while I walk inside my apartment with Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"And I was going to go home to get a bone for me to throw for you, but it looks like I'm here."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"My original reason to come here has been crushed. So I don't know what to do. And I will NOT succumb to your insults." I glare at Jean.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> _"I don't know. Just come inside."_ I say to Kurai while I walk inside my apartment with Jean.



"Alright." I say aloud, as I follow Sage and the fire guy into her apartment.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Apology accepted, now close your eyes. I don't want anything to get into your eye."

_I want to hug him. 

*Sai, stop. Know boundaries.*

I know, Lia. I know._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Then leave, I don't want to smell your dog breath anyway."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I snort.
"Any ideas for an icebreaker?" I say to Sage.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Stop. Calm down. You're acting like children."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Truth or dare, anyone?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I close my eyes just as Sai requested.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

_"Geez, what's up with those two?"_ I ask myself as I see fire spitter and werewolf boy argue with each other.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I nod at the suggestion of truth or dare.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Stop. Calm down. You're acting like children."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Truth or dare? Sounds like fun!"

_"Or atleast more fun than listening to two guys agruing..."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 21, 2014)

I fall asleep on the couch, ignoring everyone else and just remembering that Sage kissed me. On purpose, too...

((Last post tonight))


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Why not."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Whose first then?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"I nominate Dusty."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"I nominate doggy."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I'll start. Jean, truth or dare?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Uhh, dare I guess."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I hold the handheld shower head above him, allowing the water to wash the bubbles from his hair. "You can open them now."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I open my eyes.

"Hm... I dare you to prank call Blaze."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Easy." I say, take my phone out and remember the number he had written in hi apartment and phone him.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I grab a shower puff and squeeze some body wash onto it.'"I'm going to wash your back."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

My phone starts to ring from the other room. "Are we almost done?" I ask in a panic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, okay."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh and drop the puff. "I'll get it."
I exit the bathroom and pick up the phone. "Hello?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

((  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

_Sai?!_ I put the phone on speaker. "Ahem. Who is this? I'm calling for Mr Blaze." I put on and old man accent, which is terrible, and go all formal.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Jean, I know that's you. Which one of them dared you to do it?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

I giggle at fire guy's old man voice.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I sigh. "Sage..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I start chuckling, against my own will.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Hey!" I pipe up. "Don't tell him!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I mentally facepalm. "Jean, I'm hanging up now. Have a good evening." I hang up and head back to the bathroom.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

I accidently snort when Sai figures out it was fi- I mean Jean, talking.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Your turn, Dirtface."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

In anger, I get up, stamp on my phone, break it in rage then hurl it out the window. "Stupid phone." Being rich I had like five other phones spare.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I close the door behind me as I enter the bathroom. "Jean was trying to prank call you." I pick up the shower puff.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Okay, Sage Truth or Dare."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Dare." I say feeling adventurous.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh. "Oh, god..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I point at Helix and pass her a permanent marker that was on the table across from us. "Here, I dare you to draw a master piece of artwork on his face." I then fold my arms. "Then give him a little goodnight kiss."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

(Nevermind.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I start scrubbing. "You're quite the popular man."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I guess I am..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grab the permanent marker and walk over to the sleeping Helix. I look back at the others and say, "I don't know what to draw... I guess I'll do truth then."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"Fine. Truth, out of ten, how attractive do you think Helix is?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I start to blush. "Um... I think he's kinda cute... so a 7..." I look down at my feet.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"So....you have any hobbies? If I recall correctly, you evaded that question awhile back."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I start to blush. "Um... I think he's kinda cute... so a 7..." I look down at my feet.



((  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I shrug, "Okay, who is next?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I told you. I have nothing."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Carmen, truth or dare?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Dare."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I pout. "Likes and dislikes?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"I dare you to... um... kiss a person in this room."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Just stop asking..." I sigh, feeling a bit bummed out.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"I get to choose..?" I say, incredulously.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I look away, remembering the scene in the hut yesterday.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah, you get to choose."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Fine." I say gruffly. "But everyone has to close their eyes."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

_"Please, don't choose me..."_ I think as I close my eyes, like Carmen requested.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I rest my head on top of his. "But it's awkward to just wash you." I pout, "What do you want to do?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I fold my arms and shut my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I close my eyes but leave my mind open, picking apart at everyone's thoughts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I... I don't know anymore..." I admit a bit weakly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

_What the hell..it's not like anyone will know. And besides..revenge._
I scoot over and kiss Jean on the lips, the hurriedly scoot back.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh... so that's who he picked... interesting...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I ask, "Can we open our eyes now?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I blush bright red and open my eyes before the others, shooting Carmen a look of horror. _Why did you pick me, wolf brain?!_ I mouth to him, still blushing.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I laugh to myself as I hear Jean's thoughts... young love...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

"Blaze, I've slept at your house, worn your clothes, and eaten dinner with you. Heck, we've actually somehow managed to stay alive through you trying to choke me and me stabbing you. I'm actually _washing _you right now. It's a little too late to say 'I don't know.'" I sigh, " Alright, how about we have a movie night after this? We can do something else, if you aren't one for movies."


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Yeah."
_Guess._ I mouthe back a smirk on my face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

I look away and fold my arms, trying not to show the others my blushing. _Stupid, dumb dog, it's revenge isn't it? Grrrr._


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I flash him an evil grin.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hey, Jean. Truth, or dare?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

I open my eyes. I blurt out randomly, "Sometimes I wish I couldn't read minds..."

"I thought you no longer wanted me to contact you..." I ask, a bit confused.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

_She can read minds? Oh yeah, well that's my life over._ "D-D-Dare!" I stutter, still embarrassed.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

"Hold your breath for 5 minutes straight."


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

_I shoot a thought to Jean. "I promise I won't tell."_


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

_"And now Jean's embarrassed again... but why? All that happened was we closed our eyes, and then Carmen- oh."_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

"I can do that easy you stupid dumb wolf!" I snap at him and start to hold my breath.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

I shrug. "I just needed time to remember that I can't always trust you. It's just..... sometimes I forget that your job is to kill me." I wash the suds from his body, "And it's not particularly unusual for me to let my emotions get in the way of logic."

I grab a towel and proceed to dry off his hair. "So, are you staying for movies?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

_I tell Kurai. "Sshh... don't tell anyone."_


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I glance at my watch.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I shrug. "I just needed time to remember that I can't always trust you. It's just..... sometimes I forget that your job is to kill me." I wash the suds from his body, "And it's not particularly unusual for me to let my emotions get in the way of logic."
> 
> I grab a towel and proceed to dry off his hair. "So, are you staying for movies?"



"It's probably best if I go... I only came for the shower though I thought you would be taking one too." I admit bluntly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 21, 2014)

After about three minuets, I start to feel drowsy and sleepy. I shoot Carmen a weak look.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> "It's probably best if I go... I only came for the shower though I thought you would be taking one too." I admit bluntly.



"I'll take a shower with you the day you tell me you love me." I ruffle his hair and hand him a change of clothes. "I'll wait outside." I leave the bathroom and close the door behind me.


----------



## Beary (Aug 21, 2014)

I shoot him a glare. _Keep going._


----------



## Hikari (Aug 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> _I tell Kurai. "Sshh... don't tell anyone."_



_"Hm? Oh, alright, but that at least explains why they were fighting earlier."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I put my clothes on slowly, mulling over what she said. Poor, poor girl...

Once I'm done, I walk outside and grab my phone. "Well, I guess this is goodbye."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Suddenly, just before my time is up, I end up collapsing, falling along and onto Carmen's lap. I black out completely. 

(Night guys XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I smirk, and pat his head.

( Nighth night, people. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I nod. "Stay safe, Blaze. Feel free to walk out, I'll lock the door behind you."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Suddenly, just before my time is up, I end up collapsing, falling along and onto Carmen's lap. I black out completely.
> 
> (Night guys XD)



"Uh, is he okay?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I grab a blanket and put it on top of the sleeping pair before grabbing another and setting it on Helix. I turn to Kurai and say, "Sorry about that."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( night you two ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆  ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I grab a blanket and put it on top of the sleeping pair before grabbing another and setting it on Helix. I turn to Kurai and say, "Sorry about that."



"Sorry about what? Everyone passing out?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I hope you know I meant goodbye _forever_." I say, a bit sadly. 

I quietly leave her house and walk towards my car.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> "Sorry about what? Everyone passing out?"



"Yeah. And, he'll be fine. Did you want to ask me anything?" I ask her with a smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Uhhh, sis, I don't think he'll be coming back. He said 'Goodbye Forever'."

"That ****ing idiot!" I run out of the house, "Blaze!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I pause right outside my car. "Yeah, princess?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"What the hell do you mean by 'Goodbye Forever'?!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, we won't be seeing each other anymore. That's it. I think I'm done for now with your group."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I hope you know I meant goodbye _forever_." I say, a bit sadly.
> 
> I quietly leave her house and walk towards my car.
> 
> ...



"Well, what was up with Jean's powers two days ago? He set off the fire alarms, I think."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh, that. Someone drugged him and it had nasty side effects." I explain.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I pause, "I— I see....." I hold out my arms, "Since we're never seeing each other again, I think I hug is in order."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"No. It's fine." I say, slowly opening my car's door and sitting down.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh, that. Someone drugged him and it had nasty side effects." I explain.



"Drugged him? How did that happen?" I ask, curious.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I grab Blaze's sleeve. "That wasn't a question, Blaze. It was a command. I want a hug."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "Drugged him? How did that happen?" I ask, curious.



"It was Blaze. You met him, right?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Fiine, princess." I climb out of my car and give her a hug.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Y' know, our height difference really does become apparent when we try to hug." I laugh. "Goodbye Blaze, stay safe. If you die I'll hunt you down, resurrect you, and then kill you myself." I give him a small wave before walking back to the house.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I climb into my car and drive away.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "It was Blaze. You met him, right?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "Fiine, princess." I climb out of my car and give her a hug.



"Yeah, I met him. I'm not surprised he's the one who did it, he's working for the guy who did that experiment, right?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( ~ imagine that Sai goes into the house and cries to Gio b/c I have to do something ~ ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Gio/Sai convo?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( ~ imagine that Sai goes into the house and cries to Gio b/c I have to do something ~ ))



(Alright. np)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yeah... and he lives next door..." I sigh.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Gio/Sai convo?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"I noticed that a few days ago, it's kinda scary, if you think about it... I hope he leaves you guys alone soon. I don't want any more of you getting drugged, and going berserk."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Thanks." I smile at her. "I'm sorry you had to see me beating him up..." I say with a chuckle.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

"It's... fine. He did derserve it. Just, give me a warning next time, okay?" I ask, remembering how terrifing it was to see so much blood...


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I will."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Things seem too calm...)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I will."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Things seem too calm...)



(We should run into Blaze, perhaps? He is returning to his apartment right now, I think.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( where is Blaze going to go after this? He did say 'Goodbye forever' .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(He's staying in his apartment until his boss calls next.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( I thought he said that he wouldn't have to deal with 'our group' anymore
Sai might still see him if he's going to live there ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I thought he said that he wouldn't have to deal with 'our group' anymore
> Sai might still see him if he's going to live there ))



(Well, he'll move out as soon as he hears what the boss has to say.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( alright, so all the 'phases' are done? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Blaze said he *thinks* so. He could be wrong. It's up to the boss.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( which means he probably won't be going anywhere 

do you want Sai to call Sage? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Sure.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wave to Kurai as she goes back home.

(I need to free up Sage. Sorry. ;-; )

Time to hide out in my apartment until the next phase... I walk inside my apartment and don't look back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, you're back... Want me to edit?)

(Edited. Please ignore.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I wait until the tears have ended before calling Sage. Shakily, I dial her number into my phone.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I pick up on the first ring. "Hey."

(I have to go for a bit. Maybe 20-30 min. Cya!)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Sure.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I actually need to go to bed, so have Kurai leave please, thanks!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( got it ))

"Sage, can I come over to your place? I just..... need someone to talk to."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I actually want to see Sai strong enough that she doesn't feel broken that Blaze is leaving, but rather, she lets him go knowing that life will continue.  She still loves him, but she's pretty okay without him.

idk if this makes sense ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Hikari said:


> (I actually need to go to bed, so have Kurai leave please, thanks!)



I wave to Kurai as she goes back home.

"Sure. I'm home."

(Back)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I go inside my office and pack the few belongings I owned. Since the apartment is being rented out furnished, I don't have to pack much.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Thanks." I hang up the phone. "Gio, I'm leaving the house to you. I'm going to a friends'." 

I start the car and drive to Sage's apartment complex.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I stand by the door as there are three sleeping bodies on my couches.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once I packed up all my things into a box, I exit my apartment to go place it in my car.

(Chance encounter. Just had to do it.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I stretch after I park the car. _Lia, it hurts.

*Ahhh, but the pain will fade.*

When? I don't think I'll stop loving him.

*You don't have to, just give it time. * _


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I pop open my trunk and place the first box of three inside.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I exit the car to see Blaze. "Moving day?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I laugh. "Yeah. Time to move on to bigger and brighter things." Well, I'm not moving yet... If I make it seem like I'm moving, they'll think I'm gone and I can hide out in my apartment for a few more days to finish up the job.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I nod, "Just stay safe, Earth is a vast place." I wave goodbye to Blaze as I walk towards Sage's flat.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I leave my trunk open as I go back to my apartment to grab my second box, passing Sai on the way there.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I watch Blaze's back as he brushes past me.

_Lia, I don't understand. In my life, I've been taught to never want things. I know that I shouldn't want things, but why do I want him? Why do I want something I can't have?

*I...... don't know why you chose him. I my opinion, there were many better options. However, they say that if you truly love something, you should set it free. *

I know that he'll never be mine, Lia. I just wish he was.

*You should know the best that wishing for something never helps. Just..... be patient, Sai. Time will heal eventually.*

What if I don't want time to heal? What if I never want to forget?

*......I don't know.*_

I stand outside Sage's apartment. "It's Sai."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I open the door immediately. I put my finger to my lips then gesture to the sleeping people in the room. I whisper, "Why don't we go out for coffee?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pick up my second box easily then walk back to my car, passing by Sage's open door.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I nod, "I'll drive."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I lock the apartment and follow Sai to her car.

Reaching my car, I set the second box on the ground momentarily to move the first box to make room in my trunk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I unlock the car. "Where d'you want to go?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"How does the local coffee shop sound?"

I scoot the first box to the very left of the trunk. Once I'm happy with it, I pick up the second box. In my haste, I drop it on my foot. I mutter out, "****."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"That sounds great."

I look at Blaze, "You alright there?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Yeah, I'm fine." I say while gripping my foot and hopping. I stop and pick the box up again. This time, I don't drop it. Phew... One more box and I'm done.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I nod. "Well, let's go, shall we?" I climb into the car and start the engine.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Hearing Blaze's voice, I look away. He still intimidated me. More now than before because of all the near murder attempts... If only Helix was awake... I sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit inside the passenger seat. "Sounds good."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Are you feeling okay?" I glance at Sage as I back out of the parking lot.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I go run off to my apartment for the third and last box. This is a lot more work than I thought it would be. I don't even notice Sai's car pulling away as I go.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yeah... I'm just a little creeped out by Blaze after what he almost did..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I flash her a grin. "Don't worry, I paid him back."

_Should I tell her what happened between me and Blaze?

*There's no need to. She'll just judge you like she did before.*

Okay._


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"You did?! Was it painful?" I ask with obvious excitement.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I stabbed him quite a few times."

_Lia....... I don't want to talk about me hurting him....

*He deserved it. No matter how much you love him, he had that coming.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I reach over and hug her real quick. "Thanks." I say with a genuine smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"No problem. We're here." I park the car.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I pick up the last box and walk off to my car. When I arrive there, there's someone waiting.

"Blaze!"

"H-holly?!" I shout, a bit shocked yet excited. "B-but... you died... I watched you die..."

"Then how am I here?"

"Get out now." I put my last box in the trunk, slam it shut, then storm off towards my apartment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I step out of the car and follow her inside.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Either Blaze is starting to see things or Holly's back and has her own secrets. Idfk. And this is what happens when I get bored... I revive dead people... >~< )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( revive #blai for me pls ))

"What are you going to order?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Just an iced tea. Coffee tends to make me jittery." I tell her.

(Oh, god... How do I do that?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

After a few minutes, there's a knock at my door. I shout from my place on the couch, "Go away, Holly!"

She knocks again louder. "If you would just let me in, I'll explain everything."

I ponder this for a moment before replying firmly, "Nope."

"Fine, but I'll be back later. You'll see."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( idk 
He said something about not actually loving Holly awhile back
Maybe he gets in a fight and realizes that Sai isn't there to heal him anymore?
Then he realizes that he's been taken her for granted or something
I at least don't want him to be an a$$hole to her anymore ))

"I'll go order and you can grab a table."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Ohmigosh. Idea: what if Jean's dad helped Holly plan her death so she could be his new mistress? 

That would make Blaze quit his job and change leaving room for a possible #Blai.)

(#Blai would only happen if #Oryson does.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Thanks." I walk over and pick a table close to the door.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Well, it seems like a good idea, but if you hate Blai so much that you need to add conditions, it's better for it to not happen. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(I don't hate it. I just made that one condition because I don't want to see Fuzzling kill off his characters. Orion and Graysom deserve happiness too.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Why do they have to find happiness with each other? .-.
Grayson and Kurai would be cute imo. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Gio and Orion would be cute too ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Eh, It can be anyone really. As long as both are happy and alive. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( I'm actually down for shipping Gio with either Grayson or Orion b/c I accidently his boyfriend in as a d*ck. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Orion x Gio would be awkward, wouldn't it? Because of how Sai and Orion were together...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Alright so

Grayson x Kurai
Orion x ?????

Is anyone still free? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Why do they have to find happiness with each other? .-.
> Grayson and Kurai would be cute imo. ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



(If you don't find it awkward, I'll support these pairings too. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Orion x Gio would be awkward, wouldn't it? Because of how Sai and Orion were together...)



(( we could make it that Orion doesn't know until later

1. Meeting
2. Build confidence in relationship
3. Break the news
4. Still together ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Alright so
> 
> Grayson x Kurai
> Orion x ?????
> ...



(Elizabeth?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( we could make it that Orion doesn't know until later ))



(That could work too.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Shadrach is also free but in a mental hospital iirc)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Orion and Shadrach could meet at the mental hospital))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Orion is definitely _not_ the poster boy of mentally stable ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Ooooh! I like that! Then Gio x Elizabeth. That makes everyone paired up! Yay!

Want to resume with Sai grabbing the drinks?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( We'll just have to see what everyone else thinks about it later. It sounds good with me though. 

Ok.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grab the drinks and head to the table where Sage is sitting. "One iced tea and one coffee."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(If Sai needs a topic change, bring up Helix at any point.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Well, I'm happy with this plan. Everyone paired up. Even Jean's dad x Holly. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Why would Holly do it tho? We need to figure that out.))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Money? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I grab my drink from the table. "Thanks so much." I smile. 

After taking a sip, I ask, "So, what's up?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Why would Holly do it tho? We need to figure that out.))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (( Money? ))



(Probably. Maybe the spark died and there was trouble in paradise too. They were together 4 years before her "death". Blaze could've been lying about how well they got along. He could've spent all his money on booze, and other things plus the constant fighting forcing Holly to nurse him. She just got tired. I guess.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, as you saw, Orion is a bit.....off. I was thinking of sending him to the same hospital that Shadrach is in."

(( *hint* *hint* #Oridran
#Shadrion
idk ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(And this is why I shouldn't think up wild ideas at night. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Probably. Maybe the spark died and there was trouble in paradise too. They were together 4 years before her "death". Blaze could've been lying about how well they got along. He could've spent all his money on booze, and other things plus the constant fighting forcing Holly to nurse him. She just got tired. I guess.)



(( omfg
That is amazing
How ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Yeah, that might be for the best. How are you going to end things with him or will you try staying with him?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( omfg
> That is amazing
> How ))



(Thanks.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(And also with Jean's dad's wealth, they could've paid Lance to help fake her death to make it seem more realistic. Because Lance is Blaze's ultimate rival who always hits on Holly, the bartender at the bar he goes to a lot.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I think I'm going to end things. A relationship would only put more stress in Orion while he's in this state. Plus, I usually can't just drop everything to go see him when he needs help.

Shadrach will probably do him some good."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( It all makes sense now O_O ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"That makes sense. But you can always visit him as friends. Don't forget that." I say smiling.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( It all makes sense now O_O ))



(ikr?! This is coming together nicely...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(The Myst cleared away and I can finally see the Moonlite!)
(Puns are fun.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Elizabeth and Gio are both hackers, so they could be partners in crime xD ))

"I will, just.... not now. It would only hurt the both of us."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Grayson has the patience to deal with Kurai's clumsiness, and he seems like the type that'll make her feel better about it. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Yeah... You wouldn't want a repeat of today..."

(I think it's night in the RP, right?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oooh, they would be awesome partners in crime!  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yup, plus their little scene with the vase breaking is a good indicator.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( I think so. I haven't had the time to read up on Shadrach yet, but he and Orion will have plenty of time together.))

"Sorry about Blaze. I sometimes forget that he doesn't care about me as much as I care about him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( let's just hack into the government database _together_  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(lol)

I sigh. "It's fine... I should've given him his keys before it escalated like that..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( can you imagine Kurai and Grayson gardening together? ; o ; she screws up a lot, but he just pats her on the head and helps her until she does it correctly ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Aww! That'd be so cute! XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"And _I_ should've remembered that he's extremely forceful. I shouldn't have asked you to bring Blaze along."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"And _I_ shouldn't have called Helix for help... I forgot just how much those two hate each other..." I take a sip of my iced tea.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( can you imagine Shadrach screwing around and flirting with all the girls at the hospital, and then One day he meets Orion, 
and Orion sees straight through his fake smiles and lies.
Orion then becomes someone that Shadrach can love and depend on))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh softly, "Looks like we both got stuck with hotheads."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Yeah..." I take a sip. "I... umm... kissed the hothead today in fact." I admit, blushing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Omg! That sounds so true!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

A grin spreads across my face. "Details, Sage. Details. How did it happen?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I began describing how I woke up to him so close, the kiss, the hand holding, and how I almost admitted I liked him when we were interrupted.

(Sorry but this is faster. lol)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( who interrupted them?))

I sigh. "There's always gotta be cockblock before a confession."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Yeah... I had two. Jean and Carmen came looking for advice. Then we all ended up playing Truth or Dare." I giggle to myself remembering who Carmen kissed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Jean, and Carmen interrupted. Then Kurai saw and joined too. Those three you saw asleep in Sage's apt. when you picked her up.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Speaking of Jean, have you seen Ethan recently? They used to always be together."

(( Sai doesn't know ^^"))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, I was watching the news and I... umm... saw Ethan on there. He robbed a bank, fired at the cops, and got shot. He's dead, Sai."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sage watches TV so I'll assume she saw.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I choke on my drink. "Wait, what?! Why the hell would _Ethan_ rob a bank?!" I rub my temples. "Oh my god."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I don't know... maybe after waking up, he went crazy like Orion?" I say softly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I— I understand that it's upsetting to be in our position, but doing something like this...."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "Some people... can't be helped..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"So, what else happened while I was gone?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Helix got his own apartment. He lives next door now." I announce with a big grin.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"That's great!" I clap my hands together. "We should buy him housewarming gifts later."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oooh, that sounds fun! I also heard a rumor that Blaze is moving out." I say with a cautious tone, unsure of how Sai would react.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I look down at my drink. "He— uh— he told me. Apparently his job here is done, and that was the only reason he hung around." I feel the tears welling up. "But on the bright side, he's moving onto better times."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Reading, one sec)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Wait, if his job is done, he's free, right? And no longer our enemy... Why don't you go after him and convince him to stay?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Mobile kept being an a** and wouldn't let me shrink words.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Reading, one sec)



(Let me know how you like my Holly idea. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"He doesn't love me, Sage. He said that." I hang my head. "Why couldn't my name be Holly? Why couldn't I have been born blonde?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Fight for him. He must care for you somewhat or else you'd already be dead..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"What should I do? Is he even still back at the apartment? Sage, what should I say to him?" I begin panicking.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"For now, just try to be a friend? Then just go from there. It should be easier if his job is done."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"He might be there. It's late and he'd be stupid to move at night."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"How do I convince him to stay? I— I just wish I was better with people."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, first of all, you can remind me how he has nowhere to go and he knows no one else?" I suggest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh, god... I just thought of something.

Sai goes to Blaze's apt. to convince him to stay and sees him making out with Holly.

Except that wouldn't happen because Blaze hates her for lying.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah, okay, I'll do that."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Do you want me to come with you?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( WHAT IF SAI SEES HOLLY OUTSIDE AND DECIDES TO TALK TO HER))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Holly is waiting outside Blaze's apt. like a stalker rn)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Ohmigosh. Idea: what if Jean's dad helped Holly plan her death so she could be his new mistress?





Myst said:


> (Probably. Maybe the spark died and there was trouble in paradise too. They were together 4 years before her "death". Blaze could've been lying about how well they got along. He could've spent all his money on booze, and other things plus the constant fighting forcing Holly to nurse him. She just got tired. I guess.)





Myst said:


> (And also with Jean's dad's wealth, they could've paid Lance to help fake her death to make it seem more realistic. Because Lance is Blaze's ultimate rival who always hits on Holly, the bartender at the bar he goes to a lot.)



http://media.tumblr.com/7dcab350dfd9b18035a15086d323b2a2/tumblr_inline_mkq8fpvnif1qz4rgp.gif

(Okay, do I have this right. Holly faked her death so she could become a gold digger and got with Jean's dad. (So kind of like his step mother?) )
(Also, is Jean still in the apartment asleep then?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Don't worry. I'll have her go in and Sai interrupts them either a) arguing. b) making out. I think I'll go with a mix of both but predominantly A.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> http://media.tumblr.com/7dcab350dfd9b18035a15086d323b2a2/tumblr_inline_mkq8fpvnif1qz4rgp.gif
> 
> (Okay, do I have this right. Holly faked her death so she could become a gold digger and got with Jean's dad. (So kind of like his step mother?) )
> (Also, is Jean still in the apartment asleep then?)



(Jean's dad helped fake the death too. And yes, Jean is in Sage's apt.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( and then Blaze will notice Sai and she'll awkwardly excuse herself and Sage and Jean will have to comfort her ; o ; ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( whoops autocorrect screwed that up. Fixed))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Blaze will feel some remorse and maybe run after her?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Don't worry. I'll have her go in and Sai interrupts them either a) arguing. b) making out. I think I'll go with a mix of both but predominantly A.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Ah, I see, that's all okay with me. :3)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Blaze will feel some remorse and maybe run after her?)



(( and then Sai will go the tearful "go back to her"
In which Blaze soon realizes that she's Jean's Dad's mistress))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Wake Jean up, make him tag along and once Sai storms off, make Jean realise it's his step mother XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

There's another knock on my door. This one, lower, as if the person knocking is on the verge of giving up. Sighing, I go and open the door. Holly runs up to me and plants a kiss on my lips.

I break the kiss immediately and ask her, "What the hell was that?!

"What do you mean?"

"Why are you doing this to me?"

"I... umm..." She takes out her phone and calls someone then hands it to me.

(Phone's calling Jean's dad and Jean's dad picks up thinking it's Holly.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Do you want me to come with you?"



I give Sage a smile. "That would be great."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( and then Sai will go the tearful "go back to her"
> In which Blaze soon realizes that she's Jean's Dad's mistress))



(Get to the apt!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I give Sage a smile. "That would be great."



I follow her outside and into the car.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

The drive finishes quickly, and I park the car in the complex's parking lot.

(( we need that time skip))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> There's another knock on my door. This one, lower, as if the person knocking is on the verge of giving up. Sighing, I go and open the door. Holly runs up to me and plants a kiss on my lips.
> 
> I break the kiss immediately and ask her, "What the hell was that?!
> 
> ...



(OMFG, if the dad tried to sext her XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Blaze is in his doorway and Holly is half outside.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( #bestdadever needs to pick up >:V ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (OMFG, if the dad tried to sext her XD)



(CALL. NOT TEXT. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> The drive finishes quickly, and I park the car in the complex's parking lot.
> 
> (( we need that time skip))



I race after Sai.

(Do you see the kiss happen?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Blaze is in his doorway and Holly is half outside.)



(( When should Sai start listening in?
Jean can be awoken by Holly's knocking ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I answer my phone after realising the number. "Hello (sweetie pie jks), Holly."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(start with the kiss. They're also talking loud so Jean wakes up?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What the **** is going on?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( When should Sai start listening in?
> Jean can be awoken by Holly's knocking ))



(Am I in the apartment next door to them?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (CALL. NOT TEXT. lmfao)
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> I race after Sai.
> (Do you see the kiss happen?)



(( now she does  ))

I exit the car to see Blaze kissing someone. "What..?...."

(( remember that Sai is on F1 while Blaze is on F2 ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Am I in the apartment next door to them?)



((S?))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (start with the kiss. They're also talking loud so Jean wakes up?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "What the **** is going on?"


"Huh? What do you mean, Mr Blaze?" I say casually.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Am I in the apartment next door to them?)



(Yes. Sage and Blaze are neighbors!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I climb the stairs quietly, making sure not to alert anyone.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Why does my dead girlfriend know you?" I ask, steadily growing angry.

(She's 25 too.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow Sai quietly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

My eyes widen. _That's Holly._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Sai's just gonna awkwardly watch ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly noticing how tense I was steps into my apartment behind me and starts massaging my shoulders the way she used to.

I can't help but feel a moan escape from my mouth. Damnit Holly... I turn around, phone in hand, and push her away, into my apartment. ****... didn't mean to do that...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Poor Sai...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I look down as Blaze moans.

_ I shouldn't want things that I can't have. I shouldn't want things that I can't have. I shouldn't want things that I can't have._

The mantra does little to calm me down. I inch closer to Blaze's door silently.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I wake up ("MY BLAZE SENSES ARE TINGLING") and realise that I fell asleep with my head in Carmen's lap. _Ew, stupid wolf, I don't want dog fur on me!_ I hear knocking and jump up. I peek outside the hall and into the hallway.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Does #bestdad have anything to say to Blaze?  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"I didn't want you to find out like this, Mr Blaze." I hang up.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( #smooth ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holding my phone to my ear, I try to use my free hand to tell Holly to get out of my apartment. She doesn't seem to understand the message. She starts coming at me and trying to kiss me but I hold her back each time. Ugh... Why is she back?

As if she read my mind, she answers, "Blaze... I'm sorry... I screwed up... I miss you." She throws herself onto me and wraps her legs dangerously around me. I shake her off me and hold in a gasp when I hear the tiny little crack of her skull before she starts to bleed...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(#BestDad and #BestStepMom for Jean tbh)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I inch closer to Blaze's door.

_I shouldn't be eavesdropping, it's not like he's mine. But it hurts. It's not fair. It's not fair. It's not fair. It's not fair. _


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Realizing my boss hung up, I throw the phone at the ground breaking it.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( is Holly injured? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(@Laf: They're inside by his door and door is open.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I look out into the halls. "Why is my step mam here?" I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Yes, she's hurt!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Jean knows her?!  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I pause as I hear Jean mutter. "Wait, _she's_ your stepmom?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I look at Jean. "What did you just say?!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( SAI IS JUST GETTING HER HEART CRUSHED TODAY OMFG
; O ;

Jeeeeeeaaaaaannnnnnn))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I realise people see me and I slam the door so I am back in the apartment and no one can see me. "Why is she kissing him? What?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly mutters, "Blaze... you were just so violent, spending your money on booze, and I just lost the spark but I want you back now... That's all that matters, right?"

I say firmly, "You _lied_ to me. You faked your own death just to escape me! Goodbye, Holly." I pick her up and set her down in the hallway outside my apartment while she clutches her bleeding head.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I pound on the door, "Jean!"

_*Sai, the woman is hurt. You need to check her out. I understand that you're upset, but we can't let her die.*

Thank you, Lia._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I put my body against the door. "Go away! I said nothing! I saw nothing!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Ignore. Just realized he broke Holly's phone...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Blaze, elevate her head." I begin fumbling around to check the severity of her wound. "I've never dealt with a head wound before," I mutter. "****."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'm not touching that filthy slut."

"This filthy slut dealt with your **** for four years! Good luck finding another girl as wonderful as I am."

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Hello?" I say, answering the phone.
> (I've got something hilarious I could include to this, just wait.)



(He broke Holly's phone though... ;-; )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I'm not touching that filthy slut."
> 
> "This filthy slut dealt with your **** for four years! Good luck finding another girl."



(Which one is Blaze?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Blaze! Elevate her ****ing head!"

I begin trying to heal her, "****. Brain injuries are the worst." _Let's hope I'm doing this right..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Which one is Blaze?)



(Blaze is the top one.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

("Oh, really? Because this 'filthy slut' not only is engaged to me, but we have *child* together." I say seriously.
(Mwehehehehhehe))
(I was going to post this if you didn't edit XD)

I hear commotion outside.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I repeat annoyed, "I am done with her. She means nothing to me. I am not touching her."

She mutters back, "You _sure_ loved how I massaged your shoulders earlier!"

"That's my own weakness, okay?"

"I can name a half dozen more." She smirks.

"Just shut the **** up, Holly."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Blaze, she is bleeding out on the ****ing hallway and I need you to elevate her ****ing head or she'll ****ing die."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Lol @CLS. If you want, you can pretend Blaze buttdialed the boss with his phone which is in his pocket.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Sai is healing Holly, but Holly will die if she bleeds out before Sai can finish ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Lol @CLS. If you want, you can pretend Blaze buttdialed the boss with his phone which is in his pocket.)



(( this needs to happen pls))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Lol @CLS. If you want, you can pretend Blaze buttdialed the boss with his phone which is in his pocket.)



(I could just make Jean say it if you ask. XD)
_
I can't tell my dad I saw that. He will kill me this time. I saw nothing. I shut my eyes and put my weight against the door so it doesn't open._


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Fiine but this is the last time I'm touching her." I walk over and lift her head up.

"I forgot just how strong you are." She comments flirtatiously.

"Shut it or I'm dropping your head."

"Fine. You're no fun." She mutters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I could just make Jean say it if you ask. XD)
> _
> I can't tell my dad I saw that. He will kill me this time. I saw nothing. I shut my eyes and put my weight against the door so it doesn't open._



(Yes! XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(After that, Jean's dad should call with the last Phase. Phase 3: Extermination. Kill the whole group. And if Blaze refuses, he'll die.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I watch as the wound slowly begins to close up.

_Let's hope she isn't bleeding internally...

*She's not. I can feel it.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I— I think she'll be okay now."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Wait not whole group. Maybe just his son? Idfk. Or Jean's dad sets a meeting where he tries to kill Blaze then Blaze calls the group for help?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( that awkward moment when u have to heal ur crush's gf ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(This is what happens when I have ideas at night... *sigh* There is no limit to the wild randomness...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh in relief as I hear that she is safe from through the door. _I hope she didn't see me._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Wait not whole group. Maybe just his son? Idfk. Or Jean's dad sets a meeting where he tries to kill Blaze then Blaze calls the group for help?)



(I will do something along them lines. I have an overall plan anyway ^_^ sorta )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Jean could be from a previous marriage, and that's why his dad hates him. Daddy dearest made a new family OwO))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I pop up from behind Jean and say, "Boo." I had gotten bored of watching so I snuck back into my apartment earlier.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I back away from Holly after I finish healing her. _I'm not prepared. This is why I can't have nice things. Someone will always take them away. I— I can't..

*Sai, calm*_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pop up from behind Jean and say, "Boo." I had gotten bored of watching so I snuck back into my apartment earlier.



Scaring me, I slip over and hit the floor. "ARGH! HOW LONG WHERE YOU STANDING THERE?! Devil!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I will do something along them lines. I have an overall plan anyway ^_^ sorta )



(Thank god... Be sure to include some drama between Jean's dad and Blaze. Blaze is starting to hate the boss now and may want to quit. ;D )

(Make him remind Blaze that he is worthless and came from the streets and is nothing more but a drunk fighter.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Thank god... Be sure to include some drama between Jean's dad and Blaze. Blaze is starting to hate the boss now and may want to quit. ;D )
> 
> (Make him remind Blaze that he is worthless and came from the streets and is nothing more but a drunk fighter.)



(Haha, okay, I will do exactly that.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Scaring me, I slip over and hit the floor. "ARGH! HOW LONG WHERE YOU STANDING THERE?! Devil!"



I shrug. "I lost track. So... you okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh, fine." I tell her, getting up and dusting myself.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I let go of Holly's head but she stands up, grabs me, and starts a very passionate and steamed kiss. My brain stops working and the only thing I do is kiss back.

(Sorry.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I knock on the door of Sage's apartment.

_I have to get away. I can't handle being with Holly. I can't handle being with Blaze. I can't handle it. Help me Lia. I'm scared. I want to cry.

*Shhh.....just breathe*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Oh, fine." I tell her, getting up and dusting myself.



"Okay." I watch Jean with mild interest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I open the door and let Sai in.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I let go of Holly's head but she stands up, grabs me, and starts a very passionate and steamed kiss. My brain stops working and the only thing I do is kiss back.
> 
> (Sorry.)


(Just a happy reminder that Jean's dad has tapped that.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Just a happy reminder that Jean's dad has tapped that.)



(( omfg ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I notice Sai and look away, refusing to say anything.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(I did. I was post merged.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I slam the door behind me and begin to sob quietly. "I'm scared, Sage."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( omfg ))



(Just don't try to picture it  *shoots self*)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Suddenly, I can think again and I pull myself off her. She tries to grab at me again. I say, "Holly, stop it." I push her inside Sage's open door and close the door behind her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( I read it wrong ; o ;

I SEE BLAZE JUST DO THAT TO SAI ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"It's okay, Sai." I notice Holly in here. "What do you want?"

She mutters, "I want Blaze back..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Blaze didn't walk in. He shoved Holly inside then closed door behind her.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I look away, trying not to look my step mother in the eye.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Leaning against Sage's closed apartment door, I pull out my phone and call the boss.

(He's outside preventing you from leaving.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holly looks over and notices Jean. She says, "Jean, why are you here? These people are not a good influence on you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I stand and wipe the tears away.

_These can't be brokenheart tears. It's just that I was scared a patient would die. Yeah, that's it.

*Sai....*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

She adds, "Do you want me to have a talk with your dad when we get home?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"Why are you cheating on Dad..." I mutter, not looking Holly in the eye.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

She says, "I'm not cheating on Dad. I wanted one last fling with an old flame."

(She's younger than Jean.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I sit down on the couch. 

_*Sai, I'm sorry....*

I... I really love him

*I know, Sai, I know.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I walk over and give Sai a big hug, trying my best to comfort her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> She says, "I'm not cheating on Dad. I wanted one last fling with an old flame."
> (She's younger than Jean.  )



((#truth))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Jean's dad needs to pick up!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> She says, "I'm not cheating on Dad. I wanted one last fling with an old flame."
> 
> (She's younger than Jean.  )


(I know XD How old is the Dad then omfg)

"That's still cheating!" I snap. "You can't do that to people!" (To be fair, Jean kissed Carmen in the hut before he knew Ethan was dead but sshhhhh)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'm okay Sage. Really, I'm fine."

_*No Sai, you're not. *_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I pick up. "Hello, again."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Come pick up Holly. I'm done. I'm so done. While I'm at it, I quit. Find someone else to do your ****ing job for you!" I yell into the phone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I continue to hug her. I whisper, "It's okay. Let it all out. I'm here for you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I begin to sob. "It _hurts_, Sage. Why does it hurt so much?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly says, "Jean, if you want your secrets to stay safe, don't snoop into mine or I will have a long chat with Dad tomorrow. I'm sure he'll love you _so much_ afterwards."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh? That's a shame. Because the final stage of experiments begin tomorrow before my master plan shall work. And the price is very high."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Life is unfair sometimes... But we must stay strong... I will be your stone. If you can't hold on, I'll be here." I whisper soothingly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I feel the tears continue. "Why do I still love him?" I whisper into Sage's ear.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Yes, I'm sure! I'm so ****ing done with all of this!"

(Jean's dad should be like "nah, you know too much, no leaving. Leave and die.")


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Holly says, "Jean, if you want your secrets to stay safe, don't snoop into mine or I will have a long chat with Dad tomorrow. I'm sure he'll love you _so much_ afterwards."



(I feel like Jean just wants his dad's respect and him to love him. Poor Jean doesn't want to accept his Dad is super evil)

"..." I cross my arms and look away sadly. "Yes... Mother..." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"We always want what we cannot have and we never realize what we have until we lose it..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holly says, "Now, be a good boy and go wait in the car. I'm taking you home." She gives the keys to Jean.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Why not someone else? Why _him_?" I whisper back. My voice cracks.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Yes, I'm sure! I'm so ****ing done with all of this!"
> 
> (Jean's dad should be like "nah, you know too much, no leaving. Leave and die.")



"Oh really? But there is also a price for abandoning me and my company. And that is death. You have seen what we are capable of, don't doubt me. At least... Hear out my last mission for you, then I will let you live in peace. ?100,000,000 is the reward."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Omfg. Imagine if Holly knew about the times Jean battled Blaze.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( xD ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Maybe with the sheer amount of him getting hurt, he made you feel wanted?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Poor kitty Jean is being abused.)

Sighing sadly, I grab the keys and start to walk to the car. _This isn't fair._ "But just to let you know, I don't approve of this fling. You know, Blaze and I aren't on the _best_ terms."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Oh really? But there is also a price for abandoning me and my company. And that is death. You have seen what we are capable of, don't doubt me. At least... Hear out my last mission for you, then I will let you live in peace. ?100,000,000 is the reward."



"I'll listen but that's it..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I shake my head. "No, Sage. This was real. This _is_ real." I rub the tears from my eyes. "I want to go home...."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly perks up and says, "Jean, come back and tell Mommy what else you're hiding."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Holly needs to stop calling herself mommy bc it's creepy to imagine that o-e))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "Want me to take you then? I think you should sleep here. Then you won't be alone."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"I have all the research on these _powers_ and abilities. We have no more need for the test subjects. We can reduce their numbers to... Let's say... Half." I fiddle with my phone. "I need you to kill half of them. I will be kind and let you choose. Because I am a generous man after all." 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Holly perks up and says, "Jean, come back and tell Mommy what else you're hiding."



"No." I say bluntly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Holly needs to stop calling herself mommy bc it's creepy to imagine that o-e))



(Jean has the creepiest family.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I— I— don't know. I'll call Gio and tell him that I'm staying." My voice is shaky again.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly demands, "If you must know, I met Blaze before I met your father. Now, tell me. Did you try to kill Blaze?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"And what if I don't?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm here for you." I say, my arms still wrapped around Sai, helping keep her together.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( So basically:

-Sai
-Sage
-Jean
-Jade
-Carmen
-Grayson
-Helix
-Shadrach
-Ans Ra
-Orion
-Ethan (-DECEASED-) 

OwO ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't even look at her, feeling like I have to tell the truth. "Not kill, more like barbecue." 

"I will kill you, along with the others."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(I like how Jean's dad ignores Blaze telling him to pick up Holly.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I like how Jean's dad ignores Blaze telling him to pick up Holly.)



(He is like "My servants can do that.")


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly sighs aloud. "When will you learn? You're dismissed. I'll be out in a second."

(Good luck getting out. Blaze is blocking door shut.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Fine. I'll do it. How much time do I have?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Holly sighs aloud. "When will you learn? You're dismissed. I'll be out in a second."
> (Good luck getting out. *Blaze is blocking door shut.)*



(( and once again we have the prime example of Blaze being dumb 
He saw Sai go in there
And he then shoves Holly in there
What
Think
Pls))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I notice Blaze is at the door, in anger from being told to go home, I push him aside to walk out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I have to try in school shoes brb)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I run after Jean and grab his shoulder. I shoot him an expression that says: "Help me." Then gesture to the phone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Mmkay.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holly looks Sai over. "So you're the one stealing my man, huh?"

(Sorry.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I look up to see Blaze and shrug. "It's not my problem."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Back)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I use my free hand and try to gesture the number five then a gun.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I back up towards the door. "Blaze doesn't like me. He likes you."

(( THE DOOR IS OPEN GOGOGO))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly says, "I see the way he looks at you. And I don't like it. He looks at you 1 second too long. Tell me that's nothing."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I get the message and bite my lip. "I don't know, fake a death? IDK?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Holly being a vicious slut! Woo!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Mind ending the phone call so he can talk or continue it? lol)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Holly being a vicious slut! Woo!)



(Two timing an old man, what is she thinking. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I back up into the hallway. "I'm someone that heals him after fights, I'm nothing more to him. He's tried to kill me before. You don't try to kill people you like."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I point to myself, gesture no, then use my finger and pass it over my throat to signal dying.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I point to myself, gesture no, then use my finger and pass it over my throat to signal dying.



(Jean laughs, says "Good." Then walks away. Jks) 

"Well... I don't know what I'm meant to say..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly says, "Whatever, wh*re. Enjoy dealing with Blaze's stupidity." Holly walks out, her high heels clicking annoyingly. "Jean, we're leaving. Say goodbye to your friends. You're grounded for life."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Did Jean's dad hang up? Omg! lmfao)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(I want Holly to like drag him off by the ear XDDD)
"..." I don't say anything to my step mother and look away.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I give a panicked glance to Jean. "Wanna stay at my place?" I mouth.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Blaze asked how long he has!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(End the convo before Jean's forced to go.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I nod towards Sai. 
(I want Jean to have a break down, just be like "YOU KNOW WHAT MOTHER? **** THIS ****!!!" And starts burning down things.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(And tokay woke up...  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Holly sighs aloud. "When will you learn? You're dismissed. I'll be out in a second."
> 
> (Good luck getting out. Blaze is blocking door shut.)
> 
> ...


(I didn't notice)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Three days total." I hang up.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(@CLS: Blaze is waiting on a response from Jean's dad! Don't leave me hanging!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(*phew*)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I put my phone away. "Jean, I need your help."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I crumple to the ground.

_Lia, I'm scared. What do I do oh god everything's going badly I can't Lia help me _


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly pauses and realizes Jean isn't following. She walks up to him and starts dragging him by the ear toward the car. "I told you we're going home. When will you ever listen?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Jean has like three people speaking with him, he can't handle this)

Getting dragged off I am unable to answer Blaze. "Owowowowowowow." I say painfully.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I look up at the woman. "I can't let you take him."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I follow Sai outside. I whisper in her ear, "You should stay here tonight. Come inside and I can call Gio for you."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holly says, "Why is that? He *is* my son. You have no business in this, you dirty slut."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Later, Sage. She can't take Jean. I won't let her." I stand up.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I blurt out, not caring of my audience, "Kill half the group. 3 days. Or we all die." My mind is spinning fast. I can't handle this... I don't want this life anymore...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk back inside my apartment. Nuh-uh. This is too much for me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I wince at her comment. "Y'know, I've learned something recently." I run towards her, "The best part about a healer is that you can also inflict pain." I grab her arm and release my negative energy.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly threatens, "And what are you going to do about it?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Holly crumples to the floor in pain.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"Sai you don't have to-" I notice her attack Holly and I widen my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'll also have you know that I can't possibly be a slut. I've never ****ed anyone."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((My god wtf is happening I need to catch up XD))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Don't touch my family." I glare down at her. "You're exactly like Blaze, I can never get a ****ing thank you for healing."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly whimpers in pain. She threatens, "Stay away from Blaze and my son or I'll have my husband kill you freaks."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I'll also have you know that I can't possibly be a slut. I've never ****ed anyone."



(*cough* Holly x Dad *cough* #Dolly)

I move away from Holly. "..." _Anymore of this... And I done..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Holly threatens, "And what are you going to do about it?"
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> *Holly crumples to the floor in pain.*



(( HELL YA  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly complains. "I don't need your healing."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((Also Myst if you don't sleep at 4AM I can't be held responsible for my reaction ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Also brb I just got up and I'mma take a shower))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I glare down at her. "Freaks? Your husband _made_ us. If anyone's the freak, it's him. And I really can't make myself more clear about Blaze. He doesn't ****ing like me."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((My god wtf is happening I need to catch up XD))



(lmfao.)

(I'm out by 3:30am. 3:40 at the latest. Or I'll just leave when scene's done. This is last night I'm staying up.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I start to blush. "Um... I think he's kinda cute... so a 7..." I look down at my feet.



((That's a weird way to pronounce "11" ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Also Myst if you don't sleep at 4AM I can't be held responsible for my reaction ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ((Also brb I just got up and I'mma take a shower))



(**** you, Toto. I'll sleep before 4am... trust me... >~< )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I roll my eyes, "Ah yes. You were just going to miraculously heal from your head injury at the hospital. The blood on the floor begs to differ."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly crawls over to Blaze and steals his phone. She dials her husband's number. While it rings, she says, "Just you wait... you'll regret this."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I grab the phone from her and smash it. "Stop."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly laughs. "You broke Blaze's phone."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'll buy him a new one."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Jean's dad can now hear everything.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I glare down at her. "Freaks? Your husband _made_ us. If anyone's the freak, it's him. And I really can't make myself more clear about Blaze. He doesn't ****ing like me."



"...my dad... IS NOT A FREAK!" Snapping, I set my self on fire. "EVERYONE JUST LEAVE ME THE **** ALONE!!!" (Jean just wants his dad to love him. #DaddyIssues) I turn to my step mother. "AND YOU ARE NOT MY MOTHER SO GET THE **** AWAY FROM ME!!!" I turn to her car. "*Karyū no Hōkō*!!!!!" I explode her car in rage.

(ANGRY KITTY JEAN IS ANGRY)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Jean's dad can now hear everything.)



(( how? .-.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( how? .-.))



(Just say she has a spare phone on XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly says, "Suure, Blaze loves me. Not you. Tell them Blaze."

I look Holly in the eyes and say, "Holly... there is *nothing* and there never will be anything between us again."

Holly says, "**** off, a**hole."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It dialed but then broke but call went through so it kinda works.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Holly says, "Suure, Blaze loves me. Not you. Tell them Blaze."
> 
> I look Holly in the eyes and say, "Holly... there is *nothing* and there never will be anything between us again."
> 
> Holly says, "**** off, a**hole."


(Just ignore Jean then .-.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly says, "Good job, dumba**. You destroyed our car."

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Just ignore Jean then .-.)



( look above )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I start to storm off.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Jean's dad needs to get his a** there. Or someone please knock Holly unconscious.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I hold my head. "I'm ****ing tired."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"Same, I'm going to bed!" I snap.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Where are you two going? 
Sage's apt.?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Idk XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sit inside my kitchen drinking a cup of tea. Hopefully, everyone calms down soon...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I point to Holly. "What do we do about her?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Holly stands up, the pain gone, and storms off to catch a cab and go home.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I point to Holly. "What do we do about her?"



"Leave her. I don't want to see her ugly dumb face again." I say as she storms off.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(I don't want toto to make fun of me if I make it to 4am... ;-; )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow everyone inside Sage's apartment while clutching my head.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

".....Alright then. You know, Blaze, I always thought that she would be the happy sweet type, not the type that can ***** slap someone into oblivion."

I walk into Sage's apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "**** happens... By the way, I'm supposed to kill half of your group or we all die. I don't want to kill anyone. Heck I don't want this job anymore... Help..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feeling sleep, I take my cup and go sleep in my room. (Sage out.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I pat him on the back. "Let's just get some sleep. Morning will bring new discoveries."

(( Blaze is so thick omfg ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Thick? What do you mean?  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Night." I call out walking to my own apartment and crashing in my bed.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( like
Not at all smart
Pick up on hints pls

He left Sai in a room with Holly o_e 
Why
Just why ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I fall asleep in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Whose guest bedroom?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I realise something. "ARGH, I'm an idiot! I can't go home now! All my stuff is there and my cleaning supplies! My clothes too! Agh, this top is still dirty from that Tea!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Is anyone sleeping in Sage's?))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

As everyone goes to sleep, I end up rambling to myself in the sitting room as I sit on the sofa.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Idk. Carmen and Kurai are on couch. Might be Elizabeth in there.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Sai is sleeping in Blaze's then.
I guess Gio could meet Elizabeth later
I'm tired ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Whatever. I'm going to sleep. I won't be on much tomorrow bc clothes shopping. Anyone can control Holly. ANYONE.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((I'll brb again but afterward I'm gonna catch up/watch Glasslip yaaaay ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Wo, as soon as I finally decide to watch Glasslip, that's EXACTLY when Myst sleeps... XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

( I'm going to get food, so will probably miss you guys. Bye. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Night everyone
See you in 8 hours ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((Goodbye, everyone! I'm glad I picked when everyone leaves to catch up ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Hearing Blaze's voice, I look away. He still intimidated me. More now than before because of all the near murder attempts... If only Helix was awake... I sigh.



((Awwwwwwww yeeeeaaahhh. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "Well, as you saw, Orion is a bit.....off. I was thinking of sending him to the same hospital that Shadrach is in."
> 
> (( *hint* *hint* #Oridran
> #Shadrion
> idk ))



((#Oriach ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (The Myst cleared away and I can finally see the Moonlite!)
> (Puns are fun.)



((I'm so embarrassed that you made a better pun than me...

I think my cheeks are turning Scarlett ))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "He doesn't love me, Sage. He said that." I hang my head. "Why couldn't my name be Holly? Why couldn't I have been born blonde?"




( D:< Blondes are overrated, Sai. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> She says, "I'm not cheating on Dad. I wanted one last fling with an old flame."
> 
> (She's younger than Jean.  )



((omfg XD))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Just to say this, so far, I'm supporting all these ships. Even Shadion )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Life is unfair sometimes... But we must stay strong... I will be your stone. If you can't hold on, I'll be here." I whisper soothingly.



((
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( Just to say this, so far, I'm supporting all these ships. Even Shadion )



((Okay, we need to find a permanent name for that... so far I'm torn between Shadion and Oriach ))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Shadion sounds better tbh. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Just to say this, so far, I'm supporting all these ships. Even Shadion )


(Even Dolly? Holly x Dad)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((kk, added the tag ))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I point to Holly. "What do we do about her?"




( What happened to Mr. Knife? )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( What happened to Mr. Knife? )



((XD maybe Sai left him at her house when she went to shower Blaze. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up in the middle of the night. Carmen and... what's her name... Klutzy? They're both asleep on the couch next to me. I get up and look around. _Oops, I must've fallen asleep at Sage's..._ I decide to go and sleep at my own apartment, but I exit into the hall, which is burned slightly and... has blood all over the floor... _Nevermind._ I walk back into Sage's apartment and sit down, but I can't get back to sleep...


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((XD maybe Sai left him at her house when she went to shower Blaze. ))




( Sai, no. You take Mr. Knife everywhere for when you need him. When you need him, he's ~happy~ to help.  )


I wake up to a knock at my door. _Who could this be?_ I get up and open the door. A few officers stand in front of me. I yawn and say, "Yes..?" One of them grabs my arm and answers. "We were sent here by complain of neighbors saying there has been some weird activity in here. We're taking you to a mental facility." My eyes widen as they drag me out and into the car. _Why couldn't I have had Mr. Knife?_ I think as they drive off with me in tow.


( Shadion is born.  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((bbl, gonna watch Glasslip for a bit then comeback ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((nvm, internet is too slow... I could watch, but it would be pausing every 1/3 of a second and I can't deal with that.... XD))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((but brb food ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Dang, I'll bbl  please don't make a bunch of new pages that I have to catch up on ;o; ))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( BEARY SHADION WAS BORN )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(All the ships are great :33333)


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( #Shadion

  #Dolly

  #Oryson(?) )


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( D:< Blondes are overrated, Sai. )



( omfg Nate im blonde )


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( In TomoLife, Maddy. In TomoLife. :3 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( omfg Nate im blonde )



(*parties with my brown hair*)


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( #DarkBrownFTW


http://us21.chatzy.com/67257519297650 )


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( GODANGIT GUYS WHY ARE YOU ALL HERE WHEN I GO TO SCHOOL )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( GODANGIT GUYS WHY ARE YOU ALL HERE WHEN I GO TO SCHOOL )



(Because England school holidays when you spend your time on TBT and watching anime.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Because England school holidays when you spend your time on TBT and watching anime.)



( Good thing to do in your spare time.
Lmao, I would have nothing to do if TBT didn't exist )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((BACK HI GUYS))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Tired after the scene outside the apartment, I change my clothes in a shop, then go to the park and take a nap on the bench.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( OHAI )

I wake up. Jean is gone, and there's blood..in the entry hall. Oh joy.
After the ordeal of before, I decide to go to the park and relax.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

In my sleep, I start rolling on the bench, nearly falling off. "Nya~"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((Did we time-skip to morning, or is it still the middle of the night?))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Did we time-skip to morning, or is it still the middle of the night?))



(Idk)


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( ~Is waiting for someone to notice Orion is gone~ )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Jean and Carmen snuck off while I was pretending to sleep. Seeing Carmen leave, I feel bored enough to follow him to wherever... 

((Helix has no idea Carmean is even a thing yet ))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Mental facilities are hard to imagine. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Mental facilities are hard to imagine. )



(#truedat)

After a week or two in solitary confinement, I get a room so that my treatment can begin. I get a schedule of where I'll be brought each day of the week, and apparently my new roommate is arriving later today... hopefully he's not actually off the deep end, I just have anger issues...


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Oh jesus Shad is going to smash Orion over the head with a lamp )


As we arrive at the facility, I wake up. _That was a long ride._ I look out the car window to see a very big building, like an academy. I get out and they cuff me. _It's not like I'm getting arrested!_ I walk me into the building and up to a room. "Here you go, have fun with your roommate." They unlock the door, uncuff me, and push me in. _Jeez, calm down, I'm not gonna kill you!_ I wipe myself off. 


( Is Shad in the room? .-. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I watch as a person, presumably my roommate, is thrown into the room. I stare at him. He seems... familiar. But where have I seen him before...? 

((Note that Shad stayed in the hospital with Helix while Helix was in the coma... in the same room/area as Orion and the others ))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

I see the person I'm staying with. _Have I seen him before? Kinda looks like Helix._ I put out my hand for him to shake. "Orion."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"Shadrach. But call me Shad or I'll pound your face in." I smile. _I need help._

"So... I call this bed." I jump onto the bed on the right side of the room and motion for Orion to join me.

((I don't even))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Oh jesus )


_So, I'm friends with a knife, and he's friends with a bed. Seems legit._ "Well, hello." I sit down on the other bed in silence.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"Say... I think I know you from somewhere, don't I? I can't put my finger on it, but there's something there..."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

"The hospital when everyone was in a coma? Yeah, I remember you too. Was your brother Helix?" I look at him, hoping for a yes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(What is even going on with this ship XD)


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (What is even going on with this ship XD)




( Shadion is going to be the fastest ship ever, because they're alone  They're a speedboat. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((To be perfectly honest with you, I have no f**king clue XD))

"Yeah, I'm Helix's brother. Oh, yeaaah... you were one of the other coma people... so you have a superpower, too?"

((We can openly discuss the powers here bc everyone already thinks we're crazy ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Wait, I understand why Orion is in the mental hospital due to Mr Knife, but why is Shadrach in there? Did I miss something?)


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Wait, I understand why Orion is in the mental hospital due to Mr Knife, but why is Shadrach in there? Did I miss something?)




( He started beating up his brother for no reason. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( He started beating up his brother for no reason. )



(Oh, okay. IRL though, I don't think that's a legitimate reason to be taken into a mental hospital... XD But okay haha.)


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( >~> )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh, okay. IRL though, I don't think that's a legitimate reason to be taken into a mental hospital... XD But okay haha.)



((I'm sorry, I couldn't hear you over the roaring engine of this speedboat ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((I'll bbl guys... going to someone's house and I can't reply on TBT on mobile...))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Shadion has taken off  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(lmfao. Anyone have an updated list of all the ships?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( alright 

Carean (Carmen x Jean)
Rade/Jans Ra (Jade x Ans Ra)
Blai (Blaze x Sai)
Shadrion (Shadrach x Orion)
Kurai x Grayson
Elizabeth x Gio
Saelix (Sage x Helix)

I think that's it ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Wow, that's it?! XD

I'm up for resuming now if you are. I have to go shopping later.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Yeah, there's actually fewer characters than I thought .-. 

Do you want to start? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I wake up to the sun flooding through my window. Ugh... did yesterday really happen? I pull myself out of bed and go into the kitchen to make coffee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(So... Jean, Carmen, and Helix left Sage's apt. in the middle of the night?  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

*Jean just continues to nap and be cute on a bench somewhere*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> *
> (So... Jean, Carmen, and Helix left Sage's apt. in the middle of the night?  )*



(Yup. And Jean just fell asleep on a random bench ._.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I walk into my family room to see Jean, Carmen, and Helix all gone. I guess they all left while I was asleep... I wonder why. I sit down on the now empty couch.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

The sunlight hit my face and my eyes flutter open. I quickly realize that I'm in Blaze's apartment.

_Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. _

I curl up into a ball, "There is no way is hell that happened last night was real. No way."

(( sai noping her way out ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Jean'a dad should send a search team for his son. XD )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 22, 2014)

((Haven't been feeling too well recently- You guys can do with my character as you wish))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

The smell of coffee starts to fill the apartment while I grab two cups from the cupboard.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((Haven't been feeling too well recently- You guys can do with my character as you wish))



(( ~ELIZABETH X GIO ~))


I freeze when the scent of coffee wafts into the bedroom. _Alright, Blaze is awake. ****. I can't run away._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Jean'a dad should send a search team for his son. XD )



("Get that little pip squeak back home. NOW!" Jean's Dad sends a party of 100 hitmen to find him because Jean has missed family movie night.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Nah! You're forgetting Holly took a cab home and tattled on Jean. Jean is now grounded for life. XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I start to pour coffee in each of the cups then take both cups and set them on the coffee table.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Last night was just a bunch of OMFG I WAS NOT PREPARED FOR THIS WHAT ASDFGHJKL; ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hear the clink of cups being set on a table. _Maybe he doesn't know that I'm here?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(That's what happens when you RP late at night. XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take a sip from my own cup before calling out, "Anyone there? There's an extra cup of coffee with your name on it."

(He knows someone is there but doesn't know who.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I curl myself into a tighter ball. _Leave me alone._

(( sai was not prepared for yesterday tbh
The entire day was an emotional rollercoaster))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nah! You're forgetting Holly took a cab home and tattled on Jean. Jean is now grounded for life. XD )



(Jean throws a hissy fit and stomps up to his room as his Dad grounds him. "I HATE YOU DADDY!")


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

No response. I set my cup down and walk over to the guest bedroom. I pause a second before opening the door.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean throws a hissy fit and stomps up to his room as his Dad grounds him. "I HATE YOU DADDY!")



(( xD 
I like how Jean's is like idc if you kill my son I'm good with that ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean throws a hissy fit and stomps up to his room as his Dad grounds him. "I HATE YOU DADDY!")



(Then the group will have to go to his mansion and break him out of his room. XD )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Then the group will have to go to his mansion and break him out of his room. XD )



(Oh god, should we do that? XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

The door creaks as it opens. _Oh dear lord. Blaze is here. What. God._

I don't look up, preferring to stay in my curled up position. _I think I'm shaking. Yup I'm shaking._


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Are you okay? Would it help you if I let you stab me again?" I ask smirking a bit.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't answer. _I don't need your smartass talk, Blaze. Not today. Not now._


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I guess you aren't talking. Bye then." I close the door and go back to the family room to drink my coffee.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I give a sigh of relief as he leaves. _I need to compose myself quickly so I can leave._

((......Blaze that's not how you comfort someone.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I wake up... _In my room? Eh? I fell asleep at the park... I think?_ I get changed, go to the door and try to open it, but it doesn't open. _What the?_

(Jean has been grounded XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I quickly finish my cup of coffee before starting on the other one. I can't let good coffee go to waste.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( ~ELIZABETH X GIO ~))
> 
> 
> I freeze when the scent of coffee wafts into the bedroom. _Alright, Blaze is awake. ****. I can't run away._


((XD- I'll probably be better in a few days, but if someone wants to control my character to do this ship- go ahead :3)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I take a deep breath and grab my bag. _I need to leave._

I walk out of the room and past Blaze. _Please don't say anything._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( watch Blaze be a stupid butt and say the wrong thing >:V ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I watch Sai walk past me and I stay quiet. I take another long sip from my second coffee.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I— I'm gonna go." I rush through the door and shut it behind me.

(( .... 
u butt))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I wave goodbye and let her leave.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I go over to my side table by the door to my bedrooms bathroom. I pick up the note that was left there. 
'_To Jean, 
I am very disappointed to hear that you have continued to mess in business that does not involve you. You have continues to be a nuisance to us all, and after what Holly has told me, I have made the decision to ground you until I see fit.'_
“Seriously?” I spit out.
_'I am also taking away your cleaning supplies. – Lots of love, Dad.'_
“MY CLEANING SUPPLIES? NO!!”


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sit still on my couch, wandering who I should call.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Brb)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( time for Jean to somehow call the group ;D ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I search my room for a spare phone. _Dammit! Stupid Dad took them!_ I luckliy find a spare I had hid. I sigh. _Who should I call?_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

((
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#Things Blaze Will Never Say))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Back. Where did Sai go?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( This basically describes Blai tbh
I was looking at songs and was not prepared to see this ; o ; ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Back. Where did Sai go?)



(( She's sitting in her car rn ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Is anyone in the chat? Also might be a little late posting, playing the AoT game again  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Is anyone in the chat? Also might be a little late posting, playing the AoT game again  )



(I will be in a second.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I take my phone and call Sage, keeping my voice down.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

My phone starts to ring. I pick up quickly. "Hey. Sage here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"Sage. Help. I'm trapped in prison right now."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

My eyes widen. "Uh... what did you do?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"NOTHING! BUT I'M TRAPPED IN MY ROOM!!!" I realise I am shouting and lower my voice. "Help me."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "Where do you live? I'll call a group meeting and we'll break you out ASAP."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I give her the house number. "Thanks."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( I'm going to start looking for character songs
I found Sai's ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Hang in there." I say before hanging up.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 22, 2014)

(if someone can post a link to the chat I'll join you guys, I lost the link)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

http://us21.chatzy.com/67257519297650


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Blaze's song

idk if the subs will work ))

- - - Post Merge - - -






(( semi-nsfw
Jean's Dad's character song ))

- - - Post Merge - - -






(( Holly's song
I wouldn't call it nsfw but for you young'uns  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(I'm joing in on the song train.

Jean's song -> 



 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oh god. 

Jeathan in the first RP -> 





Jean's opinion on Ethan once he finds Carmen -> 



 )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Hang in there." I say before hanging up.



(*ahem* lmfao)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

I wake up... in Sage's apartment. 

_"Hm... guess I must've fallen asleep... Where's Sage?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(She's on the couch still.)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

I get off of the couch I fell asleep on, and look for Sage.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I walk outside of my room and bump into Kurai.

(Eh, fixed)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I walk outside of my room and bump into Kurai.
> 
> (Eh, fixed)



"Oh, hi Sage." I say, as I bump into her. "Did I miss anything? I kinda passed out."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, we need to help Jean escape now." I explain to her what happened.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well, we need to help Jean escape now." I explain to her what happened.



"...So how are we going to help him escape a mansion, that is probably highly guarded?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I ponder this for a moment then get an idea. "We can use our powers." I suggest with a smirk. "I can gather info with my mind reading before we all strike together."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I ponder this for a moment then get an idea. "We can use our powers." I suggest with a smirk. "I can gather info with my mind reading before we all strike together."



"But, won't that expermienter guy be there? This could be a trap."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, we have to try, right? I think Gio and Elizabeth can help us hack into their system."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well, we have to try, right? I think Gio and Elizabeth can help us hack into their system."



"I guess that'll work, but I'm still worried about this... Wait, who's Gio?


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Sai's brother. Give me a second. I'll call him." I take out my phone and call Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

_Art theory sucks._ I glance down as I feel my phone vibrate. "Yellow?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Hey. I hope you're not busy but I need your help with something."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'm in a seminar, but it's almost over. What d'you need? And have you seen Sai?


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I explain the Jean predicament then say, "I think Sai is in her car."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I stand up as the seminar finishes. "What do you need me to do?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I heard you're good at hacking. We need to get the schedule for the guards and possibly a map of the house if we're going to free Jean."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Got it. Is the ass coming with you?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"You mean Blaze? I'm not sure."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Keep him away from my sister. I know his type. He'll just ****ing use her."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "I'll try. I'm not exactly on the best terms with him..." I explain how Blaze tried to kill me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Just..... stop my sister from getting close to him. I know her. She'll probably go crazy if she continues on this path."

- - - Post Merge - - -

 I take a deepbreath. "Promise me, and I'll help you."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I promise."

(Is he going to hack from home or come over? Idk)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I nod. "I'm heading to the library now, but I'll e-mail you the files."

- - - Post Merge - - -

 I hang up.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Thanks so much."

(Idk who should hang up)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

"I assume he's going to help us?" I say, more of a question, than a statement.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I put my phone away and tell Kurai, "Yes, he is."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I put my phone away and tell Kurai, "Yes, he is."



"So, who else is helping?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

*As everyone does over stuff, Jean got bored, watched TV in his room, then takes a bath*


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( sai is outside but she'll help just reminding y'all ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

(Fuzzling, I kinda want to do Kurai X Grayson. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, I'll try to get the whole gang to help. What about you? You in?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Kurai x Grayson would be cute imo

Like I said

Imagine them gardening 
Too cute ))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well, I'll try to get the whole gang to help. What about you? You in?"



"Sure, why not! Besides, that experimenter isn't after me- wait, does he know that I know about your powers? If he does, then he'll probably be after me!" I begin to panic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Kurai x Grayson would be cute imo
> 
> Like I said
> 
> ...



(Yeeeees. It would be really cute! Let's hope it'll happen faster than Blai. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"He doesn't know you exist." I say reassuringly.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "He doesn't know you exist." I say reassuringly.



"Are you sure? Blaze could have told him about me, and Elizabeth too!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I've been in Blaze's mind. He doesn't care about you or Elizabeth. Heck, he doesn't know who you two are."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I've been in Blaze's mind. He doesn't care about you or Elizabeth. Heck, he doesn't know who you two are."



"Phew, that's a relief..." I relax, after a mini-panic attack. "So, yeah, I'm willing to help then. But, what would I do? I don't have any powers, like the rest of you."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Hikari, I agree with Kurai x Grayson c:

http://us21.chatzy.com/67257519297650 

and join the chat! )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "Phew, that's a relief..." I relax, after a mini-panic attack. "So, yeah, I'm willing to help then. But, what would I do? I don't have any powers, like the rest of you."



"You can stick around with me. I'll be gathering info since I can't fight."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I make myself a huge bubble bath. _I'm going to be sooooooo clean! Yes!_


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "You can stick around with me. I'll be gathering info since I can't fight."



"Um, okay. But, why should I come, if I'll be of no use?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Hikari said:


> "Um, okay. But, why should I come, if I'll be of no use?"



"You can keep me company." I say shyly. "Technically, I'm a bit useless too because it'll end up being a lot of fighting..." I sigh.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "You can keep me company." I say shyly. "Technically, I'm a bit useless too because it'll end up being a lot of fighting..." I sigh.



"I guess moral is important too... Okay, I'll join. I've seen you, uh, fight Blaze before. You're definitely capable of killing some people."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Thanks..." I blush.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Thanks..." I blush.



"No problem...Anyways, have you called everyone yet? I kinda want to get this over with..."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Call Orion and he doesn't pick up.  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'll call Sai. Can you call Grayson?" I take out my phone and call Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I pick up the phone. "Hello?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I'll call Sai. Can you call Grayson?" I take out my phone and call Sai.



"Sure, Luckily I remember the phone number of the flower shop..." I call Grayson.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Hey. We need to talk. Where are you?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Outside the apartment. I was playing Flappy Bird."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "Come inside..." I hang up the phone. Why was she playing flappy bird at a time like this?!


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

The store's phone rings as a customer leaves. I pick it up and answer in a happy tone. "Evergreen Flower Service, how may I help you?"


( So cliche )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I frown. "Alright....."
-----

I knock on Sage's door. "Hello?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> The store's phone rings as a customer leaves. I pick it up and answer in a happy tone. "Evergreen Flower Service, how may I help you?"
> 
> 
> ( So cliche )



"Uh, hi Grayson. This is going to sound weird, but, I need you to help Sage and the others break Jean out of his room. His dad locked him in there. It's more serious than it sounds."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

_What?_ "Okay, I'll be right over." I hang up and go to the back. I grab a hoodie and go towards Sage's apartment, turning the 'Open' sign to 'Closed'.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I wake over and open the door for Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"What's up?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I fill her in on everything she missed.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"So..... we're breaking Jean out of his house?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Yeah." I clutch my head, suddenly feeling very dizzy.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I frown. "Sage? You okay?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

I put away my phone. "Grayson's coming."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sit down on the couch. "Yeah... I just feel a bit dizzy."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Just lie down for a bit..... Have you eaten today?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"No..." I whisper out before lying back on the couch, my eyes threatening to close.


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

I reach the apartment and knock. "Sage?"


( Has anyone noticed that Sage doesn't pass out when she's mind reading and then does out of nowhere? :3 )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"We just need to get some food into you. Someone get the door."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I reach the apartment and knock. "Sage?"
> 
> 
> ( Has anyone noticed that Sage doesn't pass out when she's mind reading and then does out of nowhere? :3 )



"I'll get it." I offer, so Sage can rest, and so Sai can take care of her. I open the door.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(She drinks water which is very replenishing. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Not sure if leaving yet so Sage will be in this state for a bit...)


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

I see someone open the door. _I've seen her before, but don't know her name._ "Thanks." I walk through and see Sai and Sage.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I wave. "Grayson. It's been awhile."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((Back, gonna catch up )) 

((Just pretend Helix fell back asleep in Sage's apt. and following Jean/Carmen was a dream. lmfao))


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh, I never introduced myself to you, I'm Kurai. I was the one who called you."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I reply weakly from my spot on the couch, "Hey."

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((Back, gonna catch up ))
> 
> ((Just pretend Helix fell back asleep in Sage's apt. and following Jean/Carmen was a dream. lmfao))



(Nuh-uh. Helix fell asleep in his apt. because Sage is lying down on her couch rn.)


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

I wave to everyone and turn to the girl. "Oh, yeah, I remember you." I sit on one of the couches. "So, what's the plan to break Jean out?"


( Plot of the story: Ship people, embarrassing moments, introductions, fights, and sitting on the couch. 


YES TOKAY NOW SHADION CAN SAIL AGAIN )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I have no idea."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

My voice comes out a bit weak but I say, "Gio is going to help me gather info."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Only Sai knows that Blaze can freeze time btw.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nuh-uh. Helix fell asleep in his apt. because Sage is lying down on her couch rn.)



((lmfao, kk))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nuh-uh. Helix fell asleep in his apt. because Sage is lying down on her couch rn.)




( Who's says they aren't cuddling?  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"You called my brother?" I mentally facepalm. "Alright, so we have all the tools, but none of the experience. Well, a certain neighbor that I shall not name actually _does_ have the experience, but he was ordered to kill us."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( And no one calls Orion #ForeverAlone )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Who's says they aren't cuddling?  )



(Because Sage doesn't know Helix was there! I already wrote that he left!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( And no one calls Orion #ForeverAlone )



(They know he's in hospital.)


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "You called my brother?" I mentally facepalm. "Alright, so we have all the tools, but none of the experience. Well, a certain neighbor that I shall not name actually _does_ have the experience, but he was ordered to kill us."



"Wait, I thought he was just meant to stalk you, not kill you!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Sai, no... It's not healthy for you to be around him..."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Because Sage doesn't know Helix was there! I already wrote that he left!)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




( How? ._. It happened at night. And if so, no one mentions it? I'm so confused idefk. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I know. We just..... need his help when it comes to breaking out Jean. I'm not exactly sure _how_ we'll get him to help though....."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "I... I don't want to deal with him anymore and neither should you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Sage, we don't even _need_ him. We need his power. His power will gives us extra time, and believe me, we'll need that time."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I end up falling asleep in the bath.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"What is his pow-" I manage to get out before knocking out.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "Great. Absolutely great."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( ORION WOULD BE GOOD WITH HIS POWER RIGHT NOW BECAUSE JEAN FELL ASLEEP HE'S GONNA DROWN )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( WELL THE WATER BETTER BE SHALLOW ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Imagine his head is at a safe level XD)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Who's says they aren't cuddling?  )



((I don't think lying down on top of each other and hugging is called "cuddling" <.<))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( I went back and edited Grayson posts, I left them in black. >~> )


I lay in my bed and look at the ceiling. _How did this happen? I wonder how the others are doing... And Jean's relationship with Ethan._ I silence chuckle a bit and close my eyes. When I open them again, I'm in a bathtub. I feel drowsy, and fall asleep. I open them again and I'm in the room. _Does that mean what I think it means?_ 


( Orion's power can be used for good and evil.  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( CAUGHT UP YAAAAAY )

After the resteraunt, we had gone back to the hut and gone to our respective sleeping areas.
I wake up now, feeling refreshed. 

I wake up on a park bench. _The heck?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I went back and edited Grayson posts, I left them in black. >~> )
> 
> 
> I lay in my bed and look at the ceiling. _How did this happen? I wonder how the others are doing... And Jean's relationship with Ethan._ I silence chuckle a bit and close my eyes. When I open them again, I'm in a bathtub. I feel drowsy, and fall asleep. I open them again and I'm in the room. _Does that mean what I think it means?_
> ...


(Confused...)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Confused...)



( Mhm. )


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

"Why does everyone pass out in this room?" I ask myself, when I noticed Sage fainted.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I wake up in my apartment. I must've come back here after waking up last night. I was so tired... go out in the hallway to Sage's apartment to see if everyone's there AGAIN... and it seems like that's the case. 

((I BET HELIX'S APARTMENT WOULD BE A MORE POPULAR PLACE IF HE HAD THOSE HOUSEWARMING GIFTS, SAI ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I wake up in my apartment. I must've come back here after waking up last night. I was so tired... go out in the hallway to Sage's apartment to see if everyone's there AGAIN... and it seems like that's the case.
> ((I BET HELIX'S APARTMENT WOULD BE A MORE POPULAR PLACE IF HE HAD THOSE HOUSEWARMING GIFTS, SAI ))



(( WELL SHE NEVER BOUGHT THEM SHE WAS TOO BUSY SHANKING A ***** ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( CALL THE WOLFIES )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( WELL SHE NEVER BOUGHT THEM SHE WAS TOO BUSY SHANKING A ***** ))



(#truth)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( WELL SHE NEVER BOUGHT THEM SHE WAS TOO BUSY SHANKING A ***** ))



((lmfao, give Helix Mr. Knife as a housewarming gift ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((lmfao, give Helix Mr. Knife as a housewarming gift ))



(( I'm 85% sure Helix would kill Blaze if Sai gave him Mr. Knife ))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Make Mr. Knife a meme pls )


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( CALL LE WOLVESSS )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Hooray for wifi! I'm back!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Helix should come wake up Sage. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( sai doesn't have their numbers
Who does?? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Imagine if Helix found Sage's blade and used it to attack Blaze.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(JUST IMAGINE YOU DO AND CALL DEM)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( sai doesn't have their numbers
> Who does?? ))



(Take Sage's phone from her pocket.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( JUST CALL DEMMM 
Jason, you can Roleplay if you want ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I grab Sage's phone and call Jade.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

My phone rings.
"Hello?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Imagine if Helix found Sage's blade and used it to attack Blaze.  )



((I wanted to do that during the last fight, but I didn't know if Sage had the the sword on her atm))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I explain Jean's situation the Jade. "We need you all to head over to Sage's apartment."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((I wanted to do that during the last fight, but I didn't know if Sage had the the sword on her atm))



(She keeps it with her 24/7.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I see Sage asleep on the couch. "Is she still asleep from last night?" I ask.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (She keeps it with her 24/7.)



((#Mystopportunity ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh jeez..I'll call Carmen and head over. See you." 
I hang up, and call Carmen.

"He-hello.. ?" I say drowsily.
"Jean's in trouble."
"Why should I care?"
"Just come to Sage's apartment.."
"Fiiine." I hang up, and start heading to Sage's.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

In my sleep, I start dreaming about my dad. _Why won't you just love me..._ My depressing dreams soon turn to cats and I cheer up. "Nya~"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I reach Sage's apartment and knock on the door.
I tap Jade on the shoulder, and she grins at me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I open the door to let Jade and Carmen inside.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

After nobody answers ((#RUDE)) I walk over to Sage and shake her shoulder gently. "Sage? Hey, Sage. Wake up,sweetie-pie."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

_Nya~ Nya~ Nya~_
I hear my son making cat noises in the bathroom that was the wall opposite mine. "What a disappointing son...ugh."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Okay, what's the plan? I can probably do some damage with my wolf form." I smile.

"What happened to Dusty?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm shaken awake. I open my eyes to see people in my apartment. "Who are you people?!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"My god, AGAIN?" I shake my head. "Are these things just going to happen for the rest of your life?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Not again..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Great."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Huh?!" I sit up, a bit annoyed at the guests.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

"...Why doesn't Sage remember us?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I walk over and sit down next to Sage. "Just wait a bit. It'll come back to you." I try to sound as comforting as possible. "You have temporary amnesia. We..." I gesture to the group. "Are your friends."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Great job, Helix. You've probably just freaked her out even more."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"..." I stand up, go into my bedroom, and lock the door.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

"What just happened!?" I ask, upset that Sage forgot all of us.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Someone knock her out. We need to rescue Jean before he kills himself with his own clipped off fingernails."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I nominate Helix."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"Wait!" I run to her door. "Sage, I'm serious. This isn't a joke, you have amnesia. Please come out?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Hm... I can probably get pretty far in three days if I leave soon... My things are already packed too... I just have to get in my car and drive off...

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No..." I whisper from behind the door.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"Goddamnit, Sage, listen to me, please! We're your friends and I'm your boyfr-..." UHM "We're your friends and we need you right now, so try to remember, or at least open the door!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Just knock her out."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(The door was never locked, silly.)

I sit on the ground, back against the door. "Please leave..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"Jade, she's behind a door. I'm not going to break Sage's door down."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (The door was never locked, silly.)



((Helix is silly, he thinks it is ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Open it maybe?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "..." I stand up, go into my bedroom, and lock the door.



((Waaaaait....))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"It's locked." I say.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"..." I'm scared... who are they... why are they here... All I know is my name... Why...

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((Waaaaait....))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "It's locked." I say.



(I forgot... >~<

Uh... break in?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, I guess all we can do it wait."

"B-but what about Jean?" I splutter, then cover my mouth. "I said nothing."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"Sage, just listen to me. I need to tell you something the others can't hear. I'll have to whisper, so could you at least just put your ear to the door...?" I look to the others and put a finger to my lips.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I put my ear to the door silently then say, "There..." I'm so scared... The tears start flowing before I can stop them...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I get ready to ram into the door. I charge, but I accidentally knock the door open, sending me and Sage toppling to the floor. 

((ik it's incorrect grammar but DICTION DICTION DICTION))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"There we go. Pro skills."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

My vision blacks out and I'm gone...

(Her face is covered with tears of being scared. lol)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"Ooh..." I see that she's bleeding a bit. "Sai, Sage got a boo-boo. Can you heal it, please?" 

I look at her face again... _Was she crying...? I can't believe I scared her that much..._ 

I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"I swear, if we don't help Jean soon..I'll go myself.." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I look around my empty apartment one last time in case I missed anything.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh yes. You only gravely injured your girlfriend a second time." I heal Sage. "She'll wake up. Eventually."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I swear, if we don't help Jean soon..I'll go myself.." I mutter.



(Just do it before I fall asleep irl)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"That's it, I'm gone. Bye." I walk out the door, fuming.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I follow Carmen. "I'm coming along. Holly's a real *****."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I start to bury my head in the bubbles of the bath. "Zzzzzzzz... Nya~"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Fantastic. Which way is his house?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Oh yes. You only gravely injured your girlfriend a second time." I heal Sage. "She'll wake up. Eventually."



After hearing what Sai said, I put Sage on the bed. _She's right. All I've done is hurt Sage when I've been trying to protect her...

But who's Sai to talk? She's hurt and tortured the person she loves multiple times..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Once I'm sure I got everything, I walk out of my apartment and head towards my car, passing Sai on the way.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh. Blaze. I need to talk to you."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

After I had an... interesting breakthrough with my psychiatrist, I came back to our room for the night. I look around the room nervously, trying to avoid looking at Orion...


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I pause in my tracks. "What is it now? I'm done babysitting your group."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> After I had an... interesting breakthrough with my psychiatrist, I came back to our room for the night. I look around the room nervously, trying to avoid looking at Orion...




(  )


"How'd it go?" I ask and look at him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I run out and kick Carmen. "I'm coming with."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"We don't need you to babysit us, but I'll have to ask you for a favor. Think of it as a way to pay back all those times I healed you."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'll do it on one condition."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"What?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"It went fine," I snap. "Doctor-patient confidentiality, so don't ask me anything, it's not like I learned anything I didn't already know."

((But he accepted something he already knew ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Help me escape afterwards. It's either I die or I kill 5 of your group."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I nod and flash him a smile. "I was going to help you do that anyway." I turn to the group. "Guys! We're going to go rescue Jean!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"FINALLY." I say.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Get in the car. I'm driving." I command sternly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I hop in the car.
I get in next to Jade.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I climb into the car. "Let's go."

(( she's sitting shotgun btw ))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "It went fine," I snap. "Doctor-patient confidentiality, so don't ask me anything, it's not like I learned anything I didn't already know."
> 
> ((But he accepted something he already knew ))




"Okay, okay, jeez." I look back at the ceiling and think. _He's obviously hiding something... If only Sage was here._


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I start driving to the place I knew too well. I ask while driving, "What's the plan?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> "Okay, okay, jeez." I look back at the ceiling and think. _He's obviously hiding something... If only Sage was here._



I try to change the subject. "Uh... how was your day?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I do paper work in my office room as I try and block out Jean's cat noises from the room along from mine. "Won't that stupid brat shut up?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I had Gio send the files to me earlier. I have all the information we need. 
First off, Gio will cut the cameras. I'll need you to freeze time so Carmen and Jade can sneak inside."


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I try to change the subject. "Uh... how was your day?"



"What do you think? We're locked in a room with nothing but beds, blankets, and pillows."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I salute. "AYE AYE SIR."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'll stay outside with you. We're more likely to encounter guards than they are.

Let's see.... Carmen. Try not to make too much noise when you reunite with your boyfriend."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Fine, but I'm staying in the car. I'd rather not be seen with you..."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

(I'm going offline, Kurai stayed with Sage, after she fainted.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"..." I scowl.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I call Sai, wondering what to do about Sage.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I pick up the phone. "Helix? Now's not a good time."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Spoiler:  Jean in the bath meets Carmen be like:


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

"Just a second, Sai. Should I bring Sage out there? I know she's not in the best condition, and I always seem to hurt her... but you guys acted like she was pretty important to the plan... should I bring her over or let her rest?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"She's unconscious, Helix. She can't help us while she's unconscious. Let her rest, but stay with her. You _are_ her boyfriend, right?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Spoiler:  Jean in the bath meets Carmen be like:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 64056 View attachment 64057 View attachment 64058View attachment 64059 View attachment 64060 View attachment 64061 View attachment 64062 View attachment 64063 View attachment 64064 View attachment 64065



(( I wonder who those people are  ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"When do we go?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> "When do we go?"



(( wait like go inside bc we left the parking lot already ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( Start breaking him out duh )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "She's unconscious, Helix. She can't help us while she's unconscious. Let her rest, but stay with her. *You are her boyfriend, right?*"



"Wh-huh? Who told you that?" I ask, then remember the topic at hand. "I mean, uh, will do... Good luck."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I laugh, "Good luck Helix." I end the call.

"I'll send a text to Gio about the cameras when we get there. Be prepared to run once Blaze stops time. You have about 5 minutes."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Okie doke."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I park the car a bit far away from Jean's house. "You guys ready? Once I hit this watch, everything except you guys will freeze."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I send a text to Gio. "Yup."

(( Sai's not leaving the car btw))


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( Does anyone realize that Jean's going to have to put clothes on?  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( WE NEED AWKWARDNESS, WE DONT NEED CLOTHES )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Do you guys realize Jean will be frozen in time?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( OKAY GUYS PLEASE GOGOGOFO )


----------



## nard (Aug 22, 2014)

( We're discussing that in chat c: )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I hang up the phone and turn to Sage. I sit down next to her on the bed. 

"Uh..." I say, trying to remember what Sai does with her patients and people she's healing.

"There, there... it'll be okay..." I pat Sage's forehead and give it a kiss.

That was so lame.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I hit my watch and time is frozen. "Go!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

~Jean is frozen in time, still sleeping all cute like as he is in the bath~
~Jean's dad is frozen in time as he does his work~


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I start running. I have no idea where I am going, but I end up in Jean's room.
He's not here. Bathroom?
I open the door, and slam it shut again.
_I DIDNNOT NEED TO SEE THAT._

I start making funny faces at some guards, then smear mud on their face so the can't see.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( except Jean will be wrinkly n' gross bc he slept in the bath ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( except Jean will be wrinkly n' gross bc he slept in the bath ))



(Imagine he just got in... Actually, don't imagine that.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I tiptoe back in, and poke the water. _Solid._
Guess I have to wait..


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

((~Helix is frozen while he accidentally falls off of the bed~))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I stretch. "So, what exactly is your escape plan?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'm just the chauffeur. The rest is up to you guys."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Not the rescue Jean escape plan. Do you have a plan for running away?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I wait some more, then decide to throw a towel over the bathtub, except Jean's head.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "I was thinking to get in my car and drive as much as I can in three days."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"And you want me to help you?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I start poking Jean's nose in boredom.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I need help covering my tracks before I leave."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"........
What do you need me to do?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "Actually, this was stupid of me... I don't need your help..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Blaze, say it. What do you want me to do?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I don't know anymore... Sorry for wasting your time. Time! Should I resume it?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"Blaze. Tell me."

 I nod, "It'll be good to resume. We have to get Jean out ASAP."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I tap my watch and time resumes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I text Carmen, Jean, and Jade a map and guard routes.

"Blaze, just tell me."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I fall off the bed by accident, and land with a thud. I get up and lie down on the bed next to Sage, staring up at the ceiling.

"I'm glad you weren't awake for that... heh..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I feel strange and snap awake. _What the hell just-_ I notice Carmen in the room with me, I squeal slightly like a girl, grab the wet towel to cover myself up as time resumes. I blush extremely red. "W-WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! BREAKING INTO MY HOUSE AND TRYING TO LOOK AT ME NAKED, YOU PERVERTED DOG!!!" I shout, grabbing a bottle of shampoo and throwing it at his face.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( Jean handled that well ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I grab Sai's hand in my own and ask, "Will you run away with me?"

"It's nothing. I was just overreacting about the last phase in this job..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Jean handled that well ))



(Jean is smooth like buttahhh)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

A loud noise wakes me up. "Helix, are you okay?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I feel strange and snap awake. _What the hell just-_ I notice Carmen in the room with me, I squeal slightly like a girl, grab the wet towel to cover myself up as time resumes. I blush extremely red. "W-WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! BREAKING INTO MY HOUSE AND TRYING TO LOOK AT ME NAKED, YOU PERVERTED DOG!!!" I shout, grabbing a bottle of shampoo and throwing it at his face.



((My god, I wouldn't throw shampoo in the face of my worst enemy D: nobody needs to experience that XD))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> A loud noise wakes me up. "Helix, are you okay?"



My eyes widen as I realize she actually was awake for that... "Yeah, I'm fine... are YOU okay?" I roll over to look at her.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Jesus, calm down. I'm here to rescue you." I throw some cloths on the floor at him. "Get dressed. It's not like I havnt seen men naked before. I AM one."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I giggle. "Silly Helix. I'm totally fine. Why wouldn't I be?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I eye him angrily, but somewhat confused. "Excuses, perverted wolf boy." I get out and start to get changed.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I sigh. "If you're sure that you're overreacting......"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Last time I checked, YOU kissed ME at the hut. This is entirely your fault."
I smirk.
"Not that I have anything wrong with it."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I smile weakly. "Yes, I'm sure."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"..." I don't know what to say as I pull my trousers up. "You, don't feel bad that I did that?" I ask, then stutter angrily again. "Don't go thinking your some sort of irresistible playa because I kissed you *once*. I don't even remember why I did that..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I giggle. "Silly Helix. I'm totally fine. Why wouldn't I be?"



"Oh, uhm... well, you had another memory blank-out... and you were scared, and started crying... and it got so bad that we had to knock you out. I couldn't listen to you suffering any more..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Pshh. Shut up. We need to break out of here." I turn around. "You done?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh... I did? I don't remember that." I smile.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I pull my shirt on. "Yeah, YOU BETTER NOT HAVE BEEN PEEKING!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"It's hard to resist peeking." I smirk, and walk closer to him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"A-a-gh, what?" I blush. "Stop teasing me..." I mutter, looking away from him.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh... I did? I don't remember that." I smile.



"Oh... well, it was really worrying for me, and I'm glad you're okay." I hug her lightly, not sure if she likes hugging or not...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I stay silent.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Teasing is entertaining." I say. "Plus, it makes you blush. Win-win."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I hug Helix back.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"Shut up, I'm not blushing!" I say trying to repress my blushing, but that comment just makes it worse.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Cute." I say, and lean in and kiss him.
It's a very long kiss.

( IM SO GOOD AT KISS SCENES YOOOO
not really )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

_Should I kiss her? She likes hugging me, it seems. Maybe I should kiss her... wait, f**k! She can hear you, you idiot!_

"I- I hope the others get Jean back safely..." I mutter, hoping she isn't reading my mind.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Cute." I say, and lean in and kiss him.
> It's a very long kiss.
> 
> ( IM SO GOOD AT KISS SCENES YOOOO
> not really )


(SHIP SHIP SHIP SHIP)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (SHIP SHIP SHIP SHIP)



( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Your opinion is invalid. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> _Should I kiss her? She likes hugging me, it seems. Maybe I should kiss her... wait, f**k! She can hear you, you idiot!_
> 
> "I- I hope the others get Jean back safely..." I mutter, hoping she isn't reading my mind.



I close the distance and kiss him. _Silly Helix._ I say telepathically.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (SHIP SHIP SHIP SHIP)



(( LOOK WHO'S HERE  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

At first I widen my eyes, but after my shock subsides, I end up kissing him back. 
"Jean! What the hell is all this noise for-" I see Jean passionately kissing another boy, and my jaw drops in shock. "WHAT.THE.****!!!!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> (SHIP SHIP SHIP SHIP)



(Jean gets up and snaps fingers. "LOOK ETHAN! LOOK WHAT YOU MISSED OUT ON!!!!!")


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I break away, and stare at the old man in the doorway, who's holding a Persian by it's tail.
"Oh, hello."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"Nya~" I break away from Carmen and face my dad. " D-Dad, it's-" 
"So not only are you tiny, a clean freak, part cat by the looks of things," I start to move over towards them. "But your gay too? And for this- Freak? You make me sick just looking at you!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Okay. You can insult me, you can insult my sister, but YOU MAY NOT INSULT JEAN."
I turn green and grow muscles and my shirt rips turn into my wolf form, and jump at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Jean: "Ohhh, Carmen-sama!" Jokes)
I try and jump back, but he grapples onto my arm, fangs sinking in. "ARGH!!! Stupid dog!!!" I take my gun out and point it at Carmen.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I grab the gun with my teeth and toss it across the room.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 22, 2014)

I sit on the couch, drinking scotch, and holding a fish.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( wtf Jason )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I sit on the couch, drinking scotch, and holding a fish.



(lmfao)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 22, 2014)

(It's what Ans Ra does when he doesn't know what to do)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I move up to my dad, reach up and grab his neck as Carmen bites his arm. I set my hand on fire. "Dad, STAY, THR **** AWAY FROM ME!"
I somehow manage to get out of their grip and back away. "That's no way to speak to your father! No matter what, I will always be your dad."
"..." I give a worried look and am not sure what to say.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

( make him do something interesting )

I motion for Jean to get on my back so we can get out of here.
I snarl at Jeans Dad, hoping to scare him away.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

_Goddammit,_ I think, kissing back. I hug Sage tighter. The kiss seems to last for a few minutes before I break away, because I can't breathe.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I smirk at Helix after the heavy and passionate kiss.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I look between Carmen and my dad. Being small, I easily climb onto Carmen in wolf form. "I never liked you anyway... Dad..." I say, hugging onto Carmen's fur for support.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Angrily, I storm off.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I back up a bit, and sprint into the window. My body shields Jean from the glass, but my face gets cut up. I land in the garden, then dodge some guards who're running around with mud in their eyes, and jump over the gate.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"C-Carmen, are you okay?!" I notice his face is bleeding. "That blood better be clean!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 22, 2014)

(You got it)

I get a bowl, and put three eggs in it. I take my Dad's revolver and start breaking the eggs with the end of the gun. Once they're all smashed, I stir the bowl, and put it outside for birds to drink.

(Is that interesting enough)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I toss my head, and bark for Jade to come back. She comes leaping over the fence soon after.
"Got him? Let's go."
I turn human again, with Jean on my back in piggy back position.
The cuts on my face aren't deep, but they are painful, and I almost drop Jean before I put him down.

( No )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I smirk at Helix after the heavy and passionate kiss.



"I... didn't deserve that." I say, with a huge, stupid grin on my face.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I pinch his cheeks and say, "I never said this but thanks for killing Blaze the first time and saving me." I smile widely.

(Oh, god... Someone call us.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> I toss my head, and bark for Jade to come back. She comes leaping over the fence soon after.
> "Got him? Let's go."
> I turn human again, with Jean on my back in piggy back position.
> The cuts on my face aren't deep, but they are painful, and I almost drop Jean before I put him down.
> ...


When I get down, I fall onto my butt after losing my balance. "Carmen, are you okay?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"**** it..get in the car!"
I wince, and make my way to it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I grab him for support. "Stupid wolf, can you not walk in a straight line!" I snap, but in a panicked tone.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"I freaking jumped through a window, and the drop was 3 stories. Cut me some slack!"
I shove him in the car, and get in after him.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

"What the hell happened in there?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

(Jean's dad can be controlled by anyone)

"H-hey!" I snap as I get pushed inside.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Uh..Jean's dad walked in on us when things were..happening. And I but him and he ran off. Then I jumped through a window."

I get in the car. "Let's drive!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I stay quiet, waiting for the order to drive.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pinch his cheeks and say, "I never said this but thanks for killing Blaze the first time and saving me." I smile widely.
> 
> (Oh, god... Someone call us.)



"Oh, hehe... it was nothing, really. After all that was just a dream, right...?" I remember when Sage kissed me way back when, and how much she hated me... "I think you probably know this already, but... I really like you, Sage." I smile sheepishly.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Oh, hehe... it was nothing, really. After all that was just a dream, right...?" I remember when Sage kissed me way back when, and how much she hated me... "I think you probably know this already, but... I really like you, Sage." I smile sheepishly.



"I... I like you too." I smile, a deep blush forming.

(Someone interrupt and please shoot Blaze!)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I shoot Blaze. _TRAITOR. HAIL HYDRA!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Uh..Jean's dad walked in on us when things were..happening. And I *but* him and he ran off. Then I jumped through a window."
> 
> I get in the car. "Let's drive!"



(You did what to his Dad?)

I nod. "Thanks, for everyone coming to save me..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I sink into the seat, and close my eyes. 
Sighing, I lean against Jean slightly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

*bang* I shoot Blaze straight in the chest, paralysing him. "Oh, Mr Blaze..." I say walking up to them. "I thought me, you, Holly and the others were all going to get along nicely. But it looks like you are a little bit of a traitor." 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I sink into the seat, and close my eyes.
> Sighing, I lean against Jean slightly.


I blush as he leans against me. I cross my arms but sorta lean on him too. "Stupid wolf..." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I stand there, just outside the driver's door, unable to move. "..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

My eyes open. 
"****. Was that a gunfire?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I freeze as I watch Blaze get shot in the chest.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

"You know, I could of made millions off your superpowers! It took me so looooong to research into them, cause that incident that gave you them then find a method of controlling it (the syringe thing). But noooo, you kept all your stupid memories and powers once you came back to life, and you messed EVERYTHING up." 
"Was that a- gunshot?" I ask.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Oh my god. Your dad just shot Blaze."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I unlock the car door. "I'm going out there."

(( Shoot him again pls ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

_That is it._ I get out the car and storm towards the mansion. _I'M GUNNA BURN IT TO THE GROUND._
"It was good while it lasted." I tell Blaze, then shoot him in the gut before running off into my private limo and driving off.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I run to Blaze. "****. ****. ****."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Jean!" I yell, trying to get out of the car, but faceplanting.
"Jean!"

"Idiot."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I crumple to the ground, falling, pain shooting all over my body. I stare at myself and see blood everywhere. I will never unsee the color red. So much red...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I reach the mansion and use _loads_ of fire power and start burning.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I begin healing him. "You're going to be fine, Blaze. Just fine."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Jean, you ****ing idiot!" I yell, scrambling to my feet.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"S-sai..." I mutter out before I'm gone.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

I literally set my entire body on fire and burn the mansion down to the ground. (Wait is his family in there lmfao) After a while, I start to feel weak and stagger as I shoot flames.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I run towards him. "Jean, stop!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

I feel the pain begin to start in by body. _I'm taking in too much....
I don't care. I don't ****ing care._

I continue healing Blaze. "There....done..." Black dots cover my vision and I fall to the ground.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Spoiler







 - Beary, the picture.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I frantically dial Sage.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 22, 2014)

Beary said:


> I run towards him. "Jean, stop!"



Before I even hear him, I start to fall backwards and everything goes black. _I had used to much power..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I pull myself apart from Helix to pick up my phone. "Sage here."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"...Idiot." I can hear the tears in my voice, and I pick him up. His skin burns my hand, but I don't care.
I kiss him.
"You'll be safe. Don't worry."

"Um..Blaze just got shot, Sai's passed out, and it looks like Carmen's kissing Jean...help?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

_"Who is it?"_ I think to Sage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't listen to her answer, if she even gave one... I'm so tired after all the shock of today... I don't know what I'd do if there was another...

I fall asleep.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'm coming." I hang up then tell Helix, "I'll be right back. Keep the bed warm." I add with a wink.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I roll over in my sleep and hug a nonexistent Sage. ((DERP HELIX))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

I walk back to Jade. "Jean's passed out."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I get in my car and race to where the others are. I find them quickly and get out of the car. "I'm here."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Good. Uh, we need to get Blaze to a hospital, and Jean to my house, along with Carmen..Sai can probably go to yours."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

I walk into Sage's bedroom, to check on her, and see Helix lying on the bed, hugging thin air. 

_"That's weird... wonder where Sage went..."_ I walk over to Helix and tap his shoulder.

"Helix, where's Sage? Is she okay now?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"So... who should I take where?" I ask a bit confused.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 22, 2014)

I roll over in my sleep and swat at what must be a fly on my shoulder. 

((I'm going to sleep irl. Sorry ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Okay, I can probably get Sai to your house. Carmen can carry Jean home..You need to get Blaze to the hospital."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Alright." I hand Jade a copy of my apartment key. "Help me carry Blaze into my car?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Sure."
I take his feet, and with Sage's help, I get him into the back seat.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I roll over in my sleep and swat at what must be a fly on my shoulder.
> 
> ((I'm going to sleep irl. Sorry ))



_"Guess he's too tired to reply. I'll just wait until Sage comes back, from wherever she left to."_ I walk out of Sage's bedroom, and go back to her living room, and wait for her return.

(It's okay, bye!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"See you guys later." I call out before driving Blaze to the hospital.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( wait who took Sai? .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Sai is with Jade.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

Jade and I each go separate ways.
I head to the hut with Jean, and put him on the bed in my room.
I get a wet cloth, and put it on his head because of the temperature of his skin.

I drop Sai off at Sage's on the couch, then sit next to her.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I drop Blaze at the hospital, giving no explanation. I go back to my car and drive home. 

I open my door and call out, "I'm here."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 22, 2014)

(( I'll make Sai wake up in a sec 
I need to do something ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Hey, Sage."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I walk over and sit down on the couch.

"So... why'd you guys leave without me?" I ask feeling a bit disappointed.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"You and Helix seemed to be having a moment." I smile.
"By the way, I think Jean finally found love again."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 22, 2014)

(Kurai fell asleep waiting for Sage to return. She's passed out on one of the couches.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Uh... how did you know?!" I ask, feeling embarrassed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"At least Jean is happy." I smile.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"It's obvious from the fact that he's hugging your pillow." My eyes flirt over to the open door leading to her bed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I giggle lightly to myself.


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Yeah, I think Jean's dad walked in on Jean and Carmen kissing." I laugh. 
"He was not pleased."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I gasp. "Wow, really?!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Mhmm. At least, that's what I think."
I smirk.
"I'm sure they can tell us the entire story when they wake up."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"I kinda saw that coming. Carmen kissed Jean during truth or dare."


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Seriously?" My eyes widen.
"I didn't think he was that straightforward."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, he did tell everyone to close their eyes. The dare was to kiss a random person." I add grinning.

(Page 420. #blazing it)

(Sorry. Just had to. lmfao)


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"And you dared him?" I roll my eyes. "You exploit your power sometimes."


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

I shrug. "How else am I going to have my fun?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 22, 2014)

"Good point.."

( Nighty Night. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

(Night.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( I'll make Sai wake up in a sec
> I need to do something ))



(Waking up Sai or should Sage sleep?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( Do you think it would be possible to time skip to the next day? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Do you think it would be possible to time skip to the next day? ))



(Sure, let Sage fall asleep then Sai can walk in and see her in Helix's arms and wake her up. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sai can wake her up in morning.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk to my room quietly. I climb into my bed, wrapping Helix's arms around me, and fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( Yup. And then Sai can find out about Blaze.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

*timeskip*

(Sai wakes up first.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "S-sai..." I mutter out before I'm gone.



(The a**hole's last words before coma.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

The first that that came to mind when I awoke was Blaze. The first thing I noticed was Sage sleeping in Helix's arms.

"What the hell?" I clutch my head. _Why do I have a headache?_

I look at Sage. "Maybe I shouldn't wake her up.....nah, she needs to tell me exactly what happened." I begin shaking her.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Hm? I open my eyes to see Sai waking me. "Morning." I say, blushing a little when I realize I'm in Helix's arms.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Sage, what exactly happened last night?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I sit up in the bed, pushing Helix's arms off me. "Well, I took Blaze to the hospital and Jean went to Carmen and Jade's hut."

(Is Sai jealous at what Sage has? Did seeing her in Helix's arms make her mad about Blaze?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( She's a bit upset that Blaze doesn't see her _that_ way, but she isn't mad or jealous. Sai simply accepts that Helix and Blaze are two different people, and that the odds of Blaze liking her back are astronomically low. She had a hard childhood, so now she usually accepts that she can't have nice things. Blaze was one of the few things she wanted.

tl;dr ? Sai isn't the type to get angry or extremely jealous. She'll usually look at something and say, "I wish I had that, but I guess it was impossible for me in the first place." ))

"Why is Blaze in the hospital? I healed him last night."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh. "He's not completely fixed... and you... um... fainted after healing him."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I wave my hand. "I'm fine, Sage. I just overloaded a bit. What do you mean by not completely fixed?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"You might want to visit him..." I admit sadly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Is it one of those things that I need to see for myself?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yes. Do you want me to come with?" Please say no... I'm so comfy here...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

".....Only if you want to come."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh. "I'll come. I can always come back later and snuggle." I admit, blushing a little.

"Give me five minutes." I say, climbing out. "I have to change." The cold air hits my bare skin causing to cringe a bit.

(Think: t shirt and shorts)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I nod. _I wonder what's wrong with Blaze?

*It's better if you don't care. He was a bad influence on you anyway.*

Lia....

*After the stunt he pulled with Holly, I'm surprised that you didn't yell at him. He deserves it. I personally would've beaten him down until he was begging for forgiveness.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I walk into my closet and a few minutes later, I walk out fully dressed. I ask Sai, "Ready to go?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah. My car should still be outside." I leave Sage's apartment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I take one last look at Helix before following Sai out the door. Hopefully, I come back before he wakes up...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I start the car. "So, you and Helix are a thing now?" I smirk, "Called it."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"I guess you could say that." I tell her in detail what happened while we stayed home.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Cute." I back out of the parking lot. "I was thinking taking everyone out to dinner in order celebrate surviving everything, what do you think?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"That's a good idea." I smile.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Timeskip to arriving?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Thanks, I just don't know when we'll be able to make time for it."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(Will have to brb soon. Might take up to 30 minutes.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( alright ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I park the car. "Well, let's see what's up with Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(Back. Assume Sage is quietly following Sai into the hospital.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I pause before Blaze's door. "Any last minute warnings?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(I'm sleeping at 1am, at the latest, tonight.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hm... "Not really."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I nod. "I'm coming in." I push the door open.

".....that's a lot of tubes." _He looks so peaceful. A face that he'd never show to me.  _

My hand touches his face. "He's in a coma, isn't he?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh. "Yeah..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Wow, isn't this like his third time in the hospital? lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

_*That's good. Now you can move on and be done with him.*

Lia, I'm not moving on.

*He used you Sai. You and I both know that he never loved you. Don't get hung up over a guy like him.*

Lia, stop! 

*The truth hurts, doesn't it? Move on, Sai. That's all I'll say.*_

"He's very....peaceful." I sit down in the bedside chair.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Can I ask you to stand outside for a bit, Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I laugh. "He does, doesn't he? If I didn't know better, I'd say he looked like a completely different person."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, okay." I say as I walk outside and wait by the door.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

_*Ha! A different person! I bet if he woke up now he'd be the same a$$hole who never thinks about your emotions.*

She said 'looks like', Lia.

*What I'm hearing is that she agrees on the a$$hole part.*

I just...... I want him to be that peaceful around me, Lia. Is that too much to ask?

*Sai, think about him. He's shown about 3 different emotions while in your prescence, and two out of the three are negative. The other is neutral. You need to understand. Has he ever once been grateful to you? Has he ever once held you while you cried? No. You deserve better. You need better. You know the truth, and the truth is, yes. It's too much to ask. I want you to be happy, Sai. I really do.*

.......I know. _

I notice the watch around his wrist. "You didn't even give me time to make any Doctor Who references. What makes you think you can just leave me?" The tears start flowing. "Why the hell did it have to be you? It'll only make it harder on me later. You'll wake up and I'll be so happy. Next thing I know, you'll leave, just like everyone else."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I look down at my feet, starting to get a bit bored.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(*is in the chat btw*)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I stand up. _I shouldn't have come here.

*Damn right. Finally realized that you should move on?*

I'll move on when he wakes up. Then I can finally wish him goodbye.

*.....*

Love is a very weird thing, Lia. I love him, but I've progressed to the point where seeing him hurts me. _

I wave to Blaze. "Bye, Blaze." 
My steps echo throughout the hallway. _Alone. That's how I would describe myself right now. Very alone._

"Sage, let's go."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Where to?" I ask.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Anywhere but here."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Got it." I say as we walk out of the hospital.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Can Sage call Gio to meet them too?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( Sure, just give me a sec to find his hex code xC ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I start the car. "You don't realize you truly love someone until they're almost dead. This is terrible. I— I—"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( got it ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I pat her shoulder. "It's okay... You just need a distraction. I have the perfect solution." I flash a smile.

I pull my phone out and call Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"What's up?"

(( you need a distraction let me get your brother xD ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Hey. Do you mind joining Sai and I for a day of fun? I'm trying to cheer her up and I could use some help."

(The movies are good.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Plus, Gio needs more screen time. lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Beyonc? joined 89 seconds ago... ._.

And room's empty again...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Sure. Where do you wanna meet up?"

(( I love this brown tbh ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"I was thinking we should head to the movies then go out for lunch."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I like this purple and this blue the most.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( I was going to join and then my dad came over and I was like >_> Dad pls ))

"Sounds good to me. Which theatre?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(Oh, no problem then.)

I tell him which one then hang up the phone. I tell Sai, "I have a day of fun planned for us. I hope you don't mind but I invited your brother since he seems to know you very well."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I nod. "Alright. But Gio might be pissed off, I thought he had a date today."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Oh, he didn't sound mad. Anyways, we're going to the theater first. I'm letting you pick the movie. Then I'm treating you to lunch." I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"You're just a kid, Sage. I should be the one paying."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"It's fine. I've been forced to grow up early already..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I pat her head. "You've had it harder than me."

_* Those lies are easy to say, aren't they?*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( whoa we have 4 guests browsing 
#popular ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I laugh. "Not really. I've only had to take care of myself since I was 13. When my parents died, I had no one else. I did have a bit of money so I did the only thing I thought of. I lied about my age and got my own place. Just before this experiment, I graduated high school. I just... don't know what to do anymore."

(Some much needed character development for Sage.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I wonder who they are... heh)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"See, you've had it harder than me."

*.......*

(( ANONS JOIN ME IN CHAT PLS LETS PARTY ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Shall we go?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh. "Sorry. This is supposed to be a day of fun." I smile at her.

(Are they almost to the theater?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yes."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( ~time skip~ ))

"What should we watch?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"The choice is yours." I beam widely.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Let's watch the new Animal Crossing one. It looks cute."

 "Yo! Sorry for being late! I got held up at school."

((#It's an animal crossing forum ok ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(I'm going at 1am. I may extend it a bit if this scene takes too long.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Lol, sure.)

"That sounds fun!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No worries. All that matters is that you're here now."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( imagine that they finished the movie bc we both need to sleep early ))

 "That was so cute ohmifreakingod."

I laugh. "It certainly was, wasn't it? What did you think, Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"It was pretty amazing. If only our world was that peaceful..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(You're wrong, Sage. I have two AC CYOA's as proof and they are certainly not peaceful. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"If only."

 "Can we talk about how smooth the animation was for a second? That _had_ to be at least 35 grams per second. It was so pretty! How the hell did they manage to animate soft shading?!"

"Gio, I think you're scaring Sage."

((~Let's pretend they're eating Korean food now~))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(*Gio. Lmfao)

"It's okay." I smile. "Sai, are you having fun?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( that didn't happen  ))

I nod. "Yeah. Listen, Sage, I know you're trying to cheer me up over Blaze, and I'm thankful for that, but—"

 My eyes narrow. "What did the ass do this time? I swear that I will beat the **** out of him."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I glare at Gio. _I tell him telepathically, "Dude's in a coma."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"But...?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

My eyes widen. _What the hell?!_

"But, it just feel terrible knowing that he got hurt because of us. He could be a free man by now."

"And you would be heartbroken."

"It's harder to see him sleeping to peacefully and knowing that his smile will never be mine. I just want him to get better so he can get his own life. And then I'll turn into that girl that he used to know and still emails sometimes."

(( Gio is surprised that Blaze is in a coma, not that Sage is telepathic.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Well, if it wasn't for his help, Jean would've drowned in that bath."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( Gio is kind of like Blaze
He's really bad at reading situations >:V ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(I see. Let's wrap this up in 5 minutes.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'd make Sage pass out but that wouldn't work now.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"I should've stopped him from getting out of the car."

I continue eating my food, preferring to stay silent for now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Sage says something like none of it's your fault and then everyone goes home boom))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh. "It's okay..." I continue to eat my food.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sai thanks her then they all part ways?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( ~time skip~ ))

"Today was great, Sage. I'll go ahead and drop you off at your apartment."

(( Gio heads home in his own car ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( is this okay? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(*Timeskip*)

"Thanks for the ride! I'll see you later."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I imagine this all happened between 10am-1pm RP time)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Have a great afternoon." I drive back home.

_Today was a great day.

*Any day without Blaze is great in my opinion.*

Lia...._

((~End Scene~))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I go back to my room to find Helix still asleep. Hehe, it's 1pm and he's still asleep! I climb back into bed and wrap his arms around me. I let myself fall back into sleep again.

(There. Cute ending.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(~Night then!~)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( whoo~
Sai's cheered up/ Sage has more depth now and we managed to do it fairly quickly.

G'night ^^ ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

(Let me catch up what I missed, reading)


----------



## nard (Aug 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean: "Ohhh, Carmen-sama!" Jokes)
> I try and jump back, but he grapples onto my arm, fangs sinking in. "ARGH!!! Stupid dog!!!" I take my gun out and point it at Carmen.




( He ends up shooting Carmean, ship over. :L )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( He ends up shooting Carmean, ship over. :L )



http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/raining_david_tennant_nosedrip.gif


----------



## nard (Aug 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> "S-sai..." I mutter out before I'm gone.




( Reminds me of something.  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

((Grr, I'll be off for most of today  Please don't do any huge unnecessary things that I'll need to read through later XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

( *pokes Roleplay awkwardly*
http://us21.chatzy.com/67257519297650
I'm gonna add the chat to the OP. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( *pokes Roleplay awkwardly*
> http://us21.chatzy.com/67257519297650
> I'm gonna add the chat to the OP. )



(Casually at a party with Zara, so might not be posting quickly. )


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

After plopping Jean on the bed, I starting reading in the spot next to him, but eventually fell asleep as well.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Nya~~" I mutter in my sleep hugging a pillow.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I wake up because of the noise, and stifle a chuckle at Jean.
Deciding to wake him up, I raise a pillow over his head, and WHAP HIM.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

I wake up, slightly disoriented, then look around and notice I'm in Sage's apartment. I look over and notice I was hugging Sage in her sleep. I don't move for fear of waking her up, but I look at the clock and notice it's around 2PM... wow, I guess we're both late risers... Wait, was she wearing those clothes when we fell asleep...? I decide to get under the covers, since it's a lot colder than yesterday. I let myself drift off again, entertaining a funny thought. _What if Sage wakes up later and thinks she woke up before me...? Haha... zzzz..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I jumps awake with a final "Nya~" in shock, rubbing my eyes and where I was hit. I notice Carmen sitting in the bed next to me. Even though I was clothed, I wrap the blanket around me and weakly wail my fist at his shoulder. "AGH, WHAT ARE, YOU DOING HERE, YOU DIDN'T TOUCH ME IN MY SLEEP AGAIN DID YOU!?!? Perverted Dog!" I blush as I hit him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, after you blew your mansion up, I carried you here and tucked you in. Then a read a book and innocently fell asleep. And woke up and decided to hit you with a pillow."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

((I'll be back later... D: ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Hey! That's a load of bull- Wait, I blew up my mansion? Oh yeah..." I put my head in my hands. "I'm homeless. Roaming the dirty streets for scraps of food! I'm going to be a dirty homeless loser!" I panic.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Relax, you have a home here." I pat him on the head.
Anyways, after what happened in the bathroom.." I trail off.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I blush and grab a pillow, shoving it in his face. "YOU SAW NOTHING! FORGET ABOUT IT!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I roll my eyes, and throw the pillow aside.
"Something like that isn't so easy to forget."
Throwing caution to the wind, I kiss him.

( "Nya~~~" )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Just before he kisses me I give a little "Nya~" and blush. Despite wanting to push him off and call him a perverted dog, I kiss him back, reaching my arms up to hug him as I do.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

(( hell yus ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

_Heh. He's so small his arms don't reach all the way around._
I fix that by hugging him back.
_If Jade came in right now..I would murder her._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

_Dammit, I'm so small, it's not fair._ I open my eyes to look at Carmen without letting go of him. _I sorta feel, happy, it's weird._


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

The kiss seems to go on for ages, until I run out of breath and pull back.
"Am  I still a perverted wolf?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I fold my arms and pull away. "Y-yes! But I guess it's not so bad... Wolf Boy..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Last time  I checked, YOU were the one who kissed me first. I blame you."
I smirk. "But it's not that bad."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Y-yeah well I couldn't... Er... Help myself..." I mutter. (I have to go outside for a little bit. Be back a little later)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Then it's mutual." I strike a serious face, and look at him.
"Jean Whateveryourlastnameis, would you do the honor of going on a date with me?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I blush, but then nod quickly nod. "Y-Yes!" I stutter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Now comes the hard part, didn't think about that." I scratch my head nervously.
"Where do you want to go? Animal shelter?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Animal shelter!? Isn't that like... Dirty..." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"There's puppies and kittens and other cute animals there...and maybe I'll buy one for you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Y-y-you could buy me a kitty?!" I say with a smile and nod my head. "Thanks! I don't know what to say!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I owe you anyways." I shrug.
"When do you want to go?"

After the ordeal and like 3 people passing out, I sit down on the couch at home with a huff.
"That was crazy."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I hold out a half-drunk bottle of scotch. "Y'want?" I hiccup.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You're drunk, Ans..we know how that ends.."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Wh... What? Nah, I'm just... No, I'm not drunk..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Erm... Whenever." I say and tackle him by the waist to hug him. "Thanks, Nya~" I accidentally let slip the cat noise getting excited about kittens. I blush. _God I'm so embarrassing._


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You're cute when you do that noise." I smirk.
"How about going now?"

"Yes, you are drunk." 
I take the drink from him, open a window, and throw it outside.
"No drinking in this house, sir."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Okay." I say, getting up. "And it's not cute! It's embarrassing..." I blush. "I'm not cute, DOG BOY!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You're cute. I think that has been proven."
I grab my hat off a peg and put it on. "It's cold, so bundle up. Don't want you turning into an icicle."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Not having a coat, I decide to grab Carmen's, but it is big on me, making my arms not big enough for the sleeves. _Oh dead god I am small._ "erm..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Nooo!" She throws the bottle of scotch out the window, and it shatters on the ground. "Jade!" I tackle her, and we land on the ground.

(TRYING TO MAKE THE SHIPS SAIL SORT OF)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I start laughing, and grab one of Jade's coats. "This good?" I say as I throw it at him.

"Ooof?" The air is knocked out of me. 
"Get..off me!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I snarl at him as I put the girls coat on, just about fitting (but still big, but a lot better than Carmen's). "Don't laugh!" 

(Brb for a while.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"There, that's better."
I get my coat on. "Ready?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"G-get me more scotch!" I yell, trying to pin her down.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I don't have any!" I yell.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"That... Wasn't cool!" I yell back.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I struggle to push him off me, and fail.
"I don't like drinking." I say.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

She struggles to get me off. I sigh, and stand up. "Fine." I look the other way sobering up a little.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I stand up, and shove him onto the couch.
"Don't tackle me next time, please."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"No promises," I stare at the ceiling.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I decide to get him some water.
I hand it to him. "No drinking in this house. Okay?" I gaze at him sternly.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I drink the water. "Anku and I would always drink on the weekends," I state. "We would go to the park, sit on top of a hill, and drink fancy wine."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Well, too bad. I'm not Anku, and I don't drink."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"We can sit on the hill and drink fancy water."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Is there such a thing as fancy water?" I smile faintly.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"My dad used to drink this water that he had imported from Egypt." I say, sitting up to look at Jade. "Maybe we could get some of that." I laugh.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Maybe when you're sober." I poke his nose.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"I'm totally... sober by now!" I say, standing up.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, likely. How many fingers am  I holding up?" 
I hold up a fist.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"That's fou--" I stop myself. "That's cheating!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"It's a valid question." I say, making a sad face.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"You're not holding any fingers up," I say, rolling my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You almost said four. I call drunk."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"No way!" I exclaim.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Pshh, stop being a sore loser and sit down."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, I'm ready, let's go." I tell Carmen.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I sit down and cross my arms.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I open the bedroom door, and see Ans and Jade sitting on the couch.
"Later lovebirds." I say, and hold the front door open for Jean.

"You two going on a date?"
"Maybe."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> I struggle to push him off me, and fail.
> "I don't like drinking." I say.





Jawile said:


> She struggles to get me off. I sigh, and stand up. "Fine." I look the other way sobering up a little.



(( how Sai wishes Blaze would react when she tells him to stop drinking ))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"We are not lovebirds!" I yell.

"maybe soon though..." I say quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"It's not a d-d-date!" I snap at her. "Just... Er... Two people going out to the same place."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Suuuure, Jean." I look at Ans. "You two go on out. I need to sober this guy up. Ice water, maybe?"

"Yeah, yeah, we're going."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"I'm soberrrr!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I nod at Carmen. "Fiiiiiiine." 

(Omfg I want Jean to get drunk XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I'm buying a cat, you better come." I smirk, and pull him out the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Nya~" I say as a response as I get pulled out the door.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

We walk to the animal shelter, and I ask the lady at the counter to see their cats. We get guided to a section with many cats in pens.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Oh. My. God." I start to fangirl and get hyper over all the cats. "THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, yeah. Pick one that doesn't want to murder me, please. Jade told me about Levi."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I look at him and tilt my head. "Do you not like cats?" I get an idea and grab his hand excitedly. "You should get a puppy too!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Oh, please. Our pets would tear eachother apart."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Nuh-huh. That's not always the case. If you train them right, they could love each other!" I say, trying to act all knowledgable and brainy with a pouty face.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Cute boys first. Are you going to pick?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"I'm not cute... wolf boy..." I mutter then look at the cats again. "ALL OF THEM!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Haha, no. Too many, and I don't have enough money."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh and pout. "Fiiiine." I find a cute light brown and white kitten and point at it. "That one!" I say happily.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Is he friendly?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't know, can I pick him up?" I ask.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I wave a staff member over, and ask them. They nod.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I pick up the kitty and it jumps on my head, nibbling friendly on my hair. "IT'S SO CUTE!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Okay, great."
I talk to the staff member, and hand them some money.
"What will his name be?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

The kitten jumps over onto Carmen's head and plays in his hair. "I want to call it... CilitBang? Mr Muscle? Kleenex? Help me pick!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Why am I not surprised?" I roll my eyes, and take the kitten down from my head.
"Kleen? I have no idea."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Kleen! Yeah, that's sounds good!" I smile and pet the kitty. 

(G2g for a bit)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Now that's settled, we're getting me a puppy."
I take Jean by the hand and drag him over to the puppies.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

I wake up again, and look at the clock groggily. 5PM. _Good god, have we been in bed all day?!_

I get out of bed and go to get my coat. I'm going to get breakfast at a diner, because I shouldn't keep eating Sage's food...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Now that's settled, we're getting me a puppy."
> I take Jean by the hand and drag him over to the puppies.



"You drag me everywhere, silly wolf!" I giggle.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"It's what dogs do to cats." I grin, and pick up a tawny brown puppy. "This one look good?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I nod. "It's cute. What shall we call it?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll call her Fae. It's a pretty name."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Sounds good to me. But cleaning related names are prettier..." I say.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Oh, pffft." 
I pay for the puppy, and we go outside.
"What do you say we go back and hang out with our pets?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Huh? Oh, okay. As long as long as the dog or you in wolf form try to kill me and Mr Kleen!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Actually, you go home and I'll go to Sage's. I have an idea.."
I walk with to Sage's, and knock on the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I wait behind Carmen and cross my arms.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(G2g)


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I climb out of bed and open the door.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I yawn and ask, "What time is it?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"About 5 in the afternoon.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Wow..." I say, blushing a bit.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

I come out of the bathroom after brushing my teeth and shaving and see that Sage is awake... and has guests. I walk over to them, rubbing my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I notice Helix coming from behind me and my blush intensifies. "So... can I help you?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"We were hoping to hang out. Jean and I got some pets from the animal shelter, and wanted to show you."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Oh, okay." I move aside from the door to let them in, and accidentally bump into Helix.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I stifle a laugh as I go in, and set Fae on the ground.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"Sage, were you asleep all day?" I ask, steadying myself. "I woke up at around 2, but I went back to sleep because you hadn't woken up yet..."

"Oh, hey Jean, hey Carmen. Wait... don't you guys hate each other?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Um...about that.." I glance at Helix.
"We're kind of dating. Not weird at all."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, I woke up around 10am, hung out with Sai, then went back to sleep at 1pm."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"Oh... hehe, I went back to sleep to let you sleep, and I guess you did the same for me..." I blush a little. 

I turn back toward Jean and Carmen. "Wait, huh? That's unexpected." I smile a bit.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"DON'T YOU DARE SAY ANYTHING ABOUT IT." I growl, then smile again. "Good to see you two. How are you?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"I'm doing great!" I say, a little too cheerfully. "I mean... I'm fine, thanks. I got an apartment two days ago." _Which I now realize I haven't even slept in yet. Haha, oops._


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I poke Aions. "Sober yet?"

"Heh. You, Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Things are going well." I beam.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I saw it coming. During the dare." I add with a wink.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"What? Did you guys play truth or dare without me?" I ask, slightly disappointed.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, what'd'you think?" I ask, poking her back.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I reach over and pinch Helix's cheek. "If it makes you feel any better, we can play again."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You.._knew_..."
I flash a glare at her.

"Prove it."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"It's called mind reader." I say with a smirk.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Ha, ha."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Feel free to help yourself to the fridge if you're thirsty." I say while walking over and sitting on the couch.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I stand up against the wall, and walk to the other side, toe-to heel, touching my nose. Right before I get to the wall, I trip, and fall awkwardly against Jade.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

Fae starts running in circles.
"I didn't sign up for this." I shove her into Jean's arms.

"Great job."
I stand him upright.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"We can?" I say. "Oh, wait... I was just going to go out and get breakfas- er, dinner? Anybody want to come along? Sage?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Uh... Sorry..." I say, cheeks burning red.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "We can?" I say. "Oh, wait... I was just going to go out and get breakfas- er, dinner? Anybody want to come along? Sage?"



"Only if it's a date." I add with a wink.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Too bad, I found beer." I say from the fridge.
"All plans of date have been canceled."

"It's not like I mind."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"Oh, uh..." I blush a little more... "Sure, then. A date." I smile. "What kind of food do you like?" _I really need to get to know her better..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"BEER, people." I say, louder.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh. "Yeah... Sai told me she hid it... it came from Blaze's personal stash."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Helix and tell him telepathically, _"It's okay. Maybe another day."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"I don't drink..." I say, feeling like it goes without saying on account of my being 17.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You're no fun." I grumble.

I pull Ans over to the couch, and plop down next to him.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

(what do)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

( Are you asking me what to do?
JASOOONNNN  )

I poke his nose. "You sure you're sober?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, I'm sure." I roll my eyes. "So, uh-- I might go looking for a new house soon." I say.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Good idea..you can't live here forever, no matter how much you want to." I say playfully.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh. "Drinking never solves anything..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"..." I shut the fridge, and sit dejectedly on the couch.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Truth or dare?" I ask.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"But..." I was looking forward to our date... and I'm kinda hungry... "Sure, Truth or Dare." I put on a smile and go with it.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"I would if I could." I laugh.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"..Sure."

"Knew it." I grin.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Jade, you're as cool as Anku." I say. "Maybe even cooler.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You don't mean that." The smile fades from my face.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"No, I do." I say, flicking my index finger against my thumb.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Helix, I dare you to drink a beer with me." I say, smirking.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"Uh, okay... but didn't you just say..." I'm confused. "Okay, fine. I'll do it..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yay!" I exclaim. "Carmen, hook us up."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I get two beers from the fridge, and toss them to them.

"..."
I look at the carpet.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

I pop mine open and take a long sip. Hm... interesting taste.

(Blaze buys the highest concentration beer possible so one is enough to be wasted.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finish it quickly and my head starts to spin. "T-this was a bad idea..." I slur out, walking towards my room.

(Helix, follow)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

"Okay, here goes nothing..." I take a sip of the beer. This stuff isn't half bad. I drink a little more. 

Soon enough I've tossed back quite a few beers. "I'M WINNING!" I yell. I hug Sage and kiss her on the lips.

She stumbles off to her room, and I follow...


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

*door closes and scene fades to black*


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Uh... Something wrong?" I ask.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Uh..um..not drinking that."

I bite my lip and look up at him.
Suddenly, I lean over and kiss him. Realizing what I'm doing, tears start to flow, and I practically throw myself inside the bedroom. I slam the door and lock it. _I can't handle this._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Uh..um..not drinking that."



((lmfao. Good night! ;D))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

(Ugh, might not be online. Imagine Jean went home earlier after the pet shop.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

Surprised by the sudden kiss, my face starts to burn red. Jade runs off into her bedroom. _What just happened?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I sit with my back against the door, trembling.
_I am such an idiot._


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I knock on her door. "Um... Jade?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"....."
I hear his voice, but refuse to come out.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Jade, I..." I sigh. "Jade, please, come out."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

Noises start coming from Sage's room.
"DID NOT NEED TO HEAR THAT." I say, and hightail it outta there.

I stand up, and unlock the door.
Still not wanting to face him, I hide under the covers of the bed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(@CLS: You should leave Sage's too. Carmen left without you.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Noises start coming from Sage's room.
> "DID NOT NEED TO HEAR THAT." I say, and hightail it outta there.



(lmfao)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I slowly open the door, and notice she is hiding in her bed. I sit down on the side of the bed. "Jade..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"What?"
My reply is muffled from the blankets.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Might as well tell her now..." I sigh. "Jade, I like you. Like, like like, you."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"No, you don't, and you never will. You have Anku, and your child, and I'm just a girl who wants things she can't have."
The tremor in my voice is not concealed by the blanket.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@CLS: You should leave Sage's too. Carmen left without you.)



((CLS posted earlier that we should assume Jean left to his place afterward... I guess he has an apartment, because he burned his house down?  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Ugh, might not be online. Imagine Jean went home earlier after the pet shop.)



(Thanks for reminding me, Tokay. On that note, WHAT HOME?!)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yes... I do." I say. "I don't have the slightest clue as to where Anku is. She could be anywhere. She could be dead, for all I know. Apis is gone, too." I look down. "You make me feel in love again."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Actually, let's go to Sage's. I have an idea.."
> I *walk with Jean to Sage's*, and knock on the door.



(Fix the inconsistency... ._. )


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"P-please don't throw away everything in your life..for me.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

(I'm back for the rest of the night guuuyyysss)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I said to just imagine he walked to the apartment then walked off to do something really.)

(How can I join in?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

( Carmen is back at the hut by now. xD )


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I'm back for the rest of the night guuuyyysss)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Please comment about the noises then run off after Carmen. I need some laughs. XD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

(Everyone imagine Jean went off to buy snacks at the shop just before he went to Sage's, meaning he didn't hear anything that went on in the apartment okay?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Everyone imagine Jean went off to buy snacks at the shop just before he went to Sage's, meaning he didn't hear anything that went on in the apartment okay?)



( Okie doke
Can he come back to the apartment with his kitty? )


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Everyone imagine Jean went off to buy snacks at the shop just before he went to Sage's, meaning he didn't hear anything that went on in the apartment okay?)



(You're no fun.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Okie doke
> Can he come back to the apartment with his kitty? )



(The hut or Sages apartment? Also, I want Jean to get drunk!)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"I-I'm not throwing them away." Tears start forming in my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (The hug or Sages apartment? Also, I want Jean to get drunk!)



( "hug"
You've done that twice now hehe
The hut, yes. We can say he has a secret stash Muehehehehehehe 
And lets just say that Jade and Carmen have seperated bedrooms please It'll make things easier xD )

I pop out from underneath the covers and throw my arms around him.
"Please don't do something you'll regret."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

(Don't tell me I have to share the couch!)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (Don't tell me I have to share the couch!)



( o-o
I'm saying they have separate bedrooms don't worry
Jade has a room and Carmen has a room so no you don't have to share xD
Also, I edited my post in the mast page if you missed that. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I end up walking back to the hut after visiting the shops, I assumed I was sort of crashing here for the time being. I find Carmen (where in the hut?) and wave around my new cleaning cloth and a big packet of crisps. "Hey, did I miss anything Wolf boy?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"I won't, promise."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

(Is anyone in the chat?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Not much, Jade and Ans are fighting or something in her room.."

( In Carmen's room, lets say.. 
I'll hop on. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Yeah 'fighting'." I say and sit down on the bed. "Anyway..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I rest my head on his shoulder, not saying anything.

"Hey, I have some really good juice that I save for when I'm tired. Want some?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Hey, I found out where my dad gets all his fancy imported Egypt water from."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Juice? Erm, okay?" I say with a puzzled look.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I wipe my tears, and smile at him. 
"I figured."

I take a can of beer that I stole from Sage's out from under the bed, and hand it to Jean. "It's really good."
_Heheh.._


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Turns out he just buys it from the store. It's just some expensive bottled water." I laugh.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I burst out laughing, surprising myself.
"I'm sorry that I kissed you randomly like that."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

(@Hikari: I advise you to leave Sage's for a bit... yeah...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I open the cap and smell it, being rich, I hadn't seen cheap beer before. I pull my face away. It doesn't _smell_ like juice..." I start sipping, then end up chugging it all.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I suddenly kiss her. "I am, too."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Is it good?" I say, stifling a laugh.

"You troublemaker." I bonk him on the head lightly.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I giggle, and nudge her.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Y-yeah!" I mumble, slightly tipsy after only one. "Do you have any more?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You're a softie, Mr. Chaingun."

"Yep." I hand him another one, and watch the carnage.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I end up going through around five cans in a row, and feel completely drunk. I try and stand up, but just fall back first onto the bed. "Hehehehe. This place is cleeeeeaaaannn~" I sing. "But I could make it cleaner~"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"I guess a revolver suits me better, hm?"


----------



## Hikari (Aug 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@Hikari: I advise you to leave Sage's for a bit... yeah...)



I wake up, and leave, once I notice Sage and Helix left to her room, to do... couple things.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Hikari said:


> I wake up, and leave, once I notice Sage and Helix left to her room, to do... couple things.



(lmfao)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Have at it."
I drink a can myself, and get tipsy.

"Mm, maybe a silencer. Sneaky." I grin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> I wake up, and leave, once I notice Sage and Helix left to her room, to do... a couple things....



( Crying )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Mmmmmmhhh." I roll over onto my front and lie down with my legs up and and head in hands. "Hey Carmennnnnn~ Do you need a napkin?" I sing to him as I look at him in a flirty manner.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, but where th'hell do I get one of those?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Nap-*hic*-kin?" I say drunkenly. "Why?"

"No idea."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Because you are diiiiirrrtttyyyy~" I slur with a wink. I crawl towards him like a cat on the bed. "Those clothes are a dirty Carmen, let's take 'em off." 

(Drunk Jean everyone.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I'm not dirtyyyyyy." I slur.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I go over to rip his shirt off, but miss step and end up falling off the bed and hitting the floor.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Hehe..you fellllll~"
I roll over and fall on top of him.
"Want more juice? *hic*"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I take her hand silently. "I guess I'll have to find out."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"...You're too good for me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I giggle as I try and push him off me, but my arms are so small and too weak. "Yeah, but I can't have any more juuuuuiiiccceee unless you get your stupid wolf butt off me!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Jade, I don't believe anybody's too good for anyone."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I roll off of him and stand up, and stumble over to the 'juice'.
"No moreeee juuuiceee??"

"Oh, shut up." I kiss him, hugging him tight.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"WHAT?! I need more juice! I will kill for juice! I will strip for juice!" I wriggle on the floor like a fish.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I got the juice at Sage's. *hic* LETS GO GET SOME MORE JUUICE!"
I fall on the floor again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Adventure for juice~" I get up, walk to the bedroom door, catch my foot Carmen and fall over, face hitting the door. I was so drunk it didn't even hurt.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I manage to get the door open. "Hey, Jeeeaaaan...you look like candy..heheheee~"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Holly asks, "Hey, babe, what are you going to do about Jean?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I stand up straight, standing on my tip toes to make me look tall, but I'm still smaller than him. I start to wobble. "I'm not *hic* candyyyyy, wolfffff boooooy."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I wanna eaaat youuuu~" I fall on my face through the open door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"I don't taste like candy... I don't think?" I give him my hand to pull him up, but I feel dizzy and will most likely fall over.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I stand up, and eventually, the two of us get out of the hut and into the street.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Do whatever you want with him, I don't care about him. He isn't my son anymore."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"I wonder what your brother and Jean are up to."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Holly says, growing irritated, "Fine. I will." She walks out of their secret house and goes toward the city.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Jeeeaaann..*hic*..you're hair is curlyyyyyy?"

"Probably going somewhere for the evening."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I start to stagger and notice people staring at me in my drunken state. "Wolf boyyyyy, those people are staring at me! Is it because I'm smallllll?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

It doesn't take Holly long to find her idiot step-son. It was as if he wanted to be found. She starts to follow them at a safe distance.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"No, it's because your beautifullll~" 
I almost tip over, but manage to grab him and kiss him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Jeeeaaann..*hic*..you're hair is curlyyyyyy?"
> 
> "Probably going somewhere for the evening."



"Only a liiitttllee~"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> "No, it's because your beautifullll~"
> I almost tip over, but manage to grab him and kiss him.
> 
> ( HOLLY GOGOGOGOGOGO )



"Nya~" I say in shock then kiss him back pushing him towards an alleyway, despite being half his size.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

( ALLEYWAAAAYS )

We stumble into an alleyway, still kissing.

( "Nyaaaaa~~~~" )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

(The reference though XD)

I pull away for a second, trying to reach up to him by standing on my tiptoes and grabbing onto his neck for support. "I'm so small..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Mhmmmmmm..*hic*"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Stupid Wolf! You are meant to say 'your not small' or 'you are tall really'!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Jade... Can I just drink a little bit sometimes? I promise not to get drunk." I laugh silently.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You're not smallllll, your tinyyyyy."

"Yeah. Just..no crazy drunk Ans. Please?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I growl at him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I'm the wolf, stupidddd.."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Crazy drunk Ans Ra doesn't exist anymore."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Holly watches the duo with disgust. She thinks to herself, "I don't understand why his father never kicked him out before. If he was my _real_ son, I would've taught him better than to act like this. Stupid twerp..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Nonononononono... I'm the wolf! I think?" I shake my head. "Anyway, do you use windex/window cleaner on your trousers?" I ask in a flirty voice.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You better keep that promise." I smile.
"Anyways, it's around dinner time..want to help me cook something?"

"Why do you askkkk?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Because I can see myself in 'em!" I slur, poking his face.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"C'mon, I want more juuuice.." I drag him out of the alley and start stumbling towards Sage's house.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"I want juiiiccceeee!" I say as we arrive.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Holly watches them leave the alleyway and continues to follow at a safe distance.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"This fiiiiirst." I say, and kiss him.

( Be right back, dinner. )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Okay. Have anything in mind?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Nya~" I say shocked again as I kiss him back. I lean upwards. _Dammit Carmen, I'm not tiny!!!_


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Mmm, I'll go out and maybe get a deer. We can have venison, and maybe some herb tea.."

I break away. "Okayyyyy, juice nowww." I bust down the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Wow! So violent Wolfieeee." I follow him inside.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I find the fridge, and see a box. _Property of Blaze._
I pick up the box. "Helix and Sage are making weeeeeiiirrddd noises in her *hic* room.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Huh? What do ya meannnnn?" I go over to the door and listen. Not really understanding what was happening I giggle. "That sounds like fun! I wanna do that!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Juice firrrrst..lets go back and drink juice?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I stomp my foot. "BUT I WANNA HAVE FUN LIKE THAT AND DRINK JUICE AT THE SAME TIME!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Let's goooooo." 
I drag him all the way back.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I shake my arms. "I WANNA HAVE FUUUUUUUUN!" I get dragged.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I drag him back inside my room, and hand him some 'juice'.
"Lets seeee *hic* who can make the other blush mossstttt."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Pfft. What are you talking about, I don't blush!" I snap at him.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Sounds delicious," I say, letting go of her hand.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I dare youuu to make me blushh."

( MORE BAD PICK UP LINES )

"Okay, I'm out. I trust you can make tea?" I grin.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Uh, I hope so." I grin back at her.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Just don't burn the house down." I trot out the door, and turn into my wolf form.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"E-Easy! It's a contest!" I think of a pick up line and kneel on the bed like a loveable dork. "Hey, Carmen, I lost my teddy bear... Can I snuggle with you tonight?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Hehe..*HIC*" I blush.
"Jeeeaaaan..do you have a band-aid? Because I've fallen hard for youuuu."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Okay!" I start making the tea, struggling a little.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I blush even harder. "Stahp, I can't take you being such a tease all the time. I haaaaaatttteeee YOOUUU~"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

After I catch a deer, I skin it, and hang the fur outside the hut.
Having done this many times before, I manage to produce a sizable hunk of meat.
I carry it inside, and start a fire in the firepit. I stick it on a spit, and start cooking it.

"No you doooonn't." I roll over and kiss him. After I roll back over, I crash from the amount of alcohol.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I blush harder than before and poke him with my finger. "Hey, are you okay Wolfieeee?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I start snoring.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Wake up! I still haven't had my fuuuuuunnnn!!!" I yell, shaking him by the collar and prodding his face.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I sneeze in his face, then start snoring again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"STUPID WOLF!" I kiss him drunkly, then slap him as hard as I can.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

This time, I cough on his hand.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Being drunk, I don't even care about germs. "How the hell do I wake you up!?" I set my hands on fire, not deadly just hot enough to sting and place them on his arms. "STUPID WOLF!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

*fades to black*

( Timeskip, because Rade has had enough for one day. Let's just say they went to sleep after dinner  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> *fades to black*
> 
> ( Timeskip, because Rade has had enough for one day. Let's just say they went to sleep after dinner  )


(I am assuming that means they *ahem* do the dance with no pants... XD)

~Timeskip?~


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I am assuming that means they *ahem* do the dance with no pants... XD)
> 
> ~Timeskip?~



( Shhhhh 
Yas )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I wake up- "Nya- OUCH!!!" I am interrupted mid cat noise. _My head is killing, what the hell happened last night? I was drinking... Juice, I think... Right?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I snore, and roll over in my sleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I hear a snore from someone else. Rolling over, I notice Carmen. From what I can see with covers on, I assume he is naked. _That pervert, lying naked next to me, why would he-_ I widen my eyes, lift up the cover above me, then quickly shoot it back onto me. _WHY AM I NAKED?!?!?!?!_ I blush harshly and turn to face Carmen again, memories returning. "Oh... God... I didn't... Did I?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I wake up, and clutch my head. I still have a terrible aftertaste of my tea in my mouth.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I sigh as I knock on Carmen's door. _Jean has to be here, he wasn't at Sage's apartment.

*To be honest, what we saw at Sage's apartment definitely wasn't pretty*

........_

"Jean?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

( gg Jean )

( wait is Ans on the couch orrr?? )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I widen my eyes as someone knocks at the door. I prod Carmen's face nervously. "W-w-wake up, you silly dog!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"H-huh..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I blush at the sight of him. "Someone is knocking on the door and we- you- erm- YOU SAID IT WAS JUICE YOU PERVERTED DOG!!!!" I shout a little too loudly. I notice he went back to sleep.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Just cover me up." I mumble.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

(Wherever you want him to be  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

( omfg Jason )

I poke the side of his head. "Sleeping Beauty has awakened."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Holly is fast asleep outside near Carmen's bedroom window. She fell asleep after witnessing their make-out session.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"WHY ARE YOU SO CALM ABOUT THIS! WE HAVE NO PANTS ON!!!" I grab the blanket and pull it over him.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I rub my eyes. "You mean sleeping Pharaoh," I correct her."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Holly is fast asleep outside near Carmen's bedroom window. She fell asleep after witnessing their *make-out session.*



(are you sure that was all )


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Pfff. You were snoring."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I roll out of bed and hit the floor with a thud. I scramble around for clothes and put on the first things I see. I put on my underwear and Carmen's shirt which was far to big for me. "Who is it?" I call to the door.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"You sure about that?" I ask. "Anku is usually the snorer."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I-I—I do not snore!" I say indignantly.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Whatever," I laugh, poking her shoulder.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"It's Sai."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"You were the one kicking me.."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Jean? I think I see Holly outside." I say, my voice muffled.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"What is it?" I ask, not wanting to let her in.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"What was that?" I ask, kicking her gently.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Rub it in my face, why don't you?" 
I kick him back.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Well, first off, I wanted to see how you're holding up. Secondly, I think your mom is outside your window."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Beary said:


> "You were the one kicking me.."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "*Jean? I think I see Holly outside*." I say, my voice muffled.



"YOU SEE WHAT?!?!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "Well, first off, I wanted to see how you're holding up. Secondly, I think your mom is outside your window."



"My mom?!?! Er... Okay... But I'm fine..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Yeah, I think she's asleep or something."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"That's... Strange..." I mutter suspiciously. _DID SHE SEE THE WHOLE THING?!_


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I kick her a little harder this time, grinning smugly at her. "I thought Carmen said you were the one who kicks him."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Should we bring her inside?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Oh?stop it!" I say, covering my face.

"God, no."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"N-n-nononononononononono." I say fast.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"......So what do you want to do with her? I'm not moving her by myself, I'll probably get stabbed by a stiletto."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I laugh silently, and sit up. "Sorry 'bout that awful tea last night, ya's."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"Just leave her, I have everything covered!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Great. So can you let me in?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"NO!" I shout.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"It's fine. You probably haven't made any before." I laugh.

I silently slink out from under the covers,  looking for my clothes. I find my pants, but my underwear..
"JEAN, WHY ARE YOU WEARING MY UNDERWEAR?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

I frown as I hear Carmen yell. "Were you two......? Oh."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I glare at him. _Shut up you stupid dog!!!_


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Nothing happened...NOTHING AT ALL."
I get my extra underwear out of a drawer, and get dressed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"NO! It's not like that!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"We just accidentally switched! That's all!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"I've never been a big tea drinker." I state. "Just fancy wine, scotch, and Egypt-water."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Well, if you're going to eat with me, there'll be a lot of tea."
I hear Carmen shout.
"Oh dear lord. Did not need to hear that."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"I see. Now would be a good time to open the door."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

"IT'S NOT LIKE THAT!" I scream at Jade, chucking a pillow off Carmen, I move away from the door. "You started this mess!!!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

buy gold bye


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"And you finished it. NOW GET SOME PANTS ON."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"SOMEONE BETTER OPEN THIS ****ING DOOR BEFORE THE EVIL STEPMOM WAKES UP AND TRIES TO KILL ME FOR TAKING AWAY PRINCE CHARMING. I WASN'T EVEN DATING HIM."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

( We're in seperate rooms, Jason. )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

(confused)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

Scary Sai shouting, I open the door after I had quickly pulled pants on. I jump back and get back in the bed and hurl up into a ball. "I'm going to back to sleep. I'm still tired anyway."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

( IM SAYING THERES TWO BEDROOMS, OKAY )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Thank God. Can someone take care of Holly?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

(OKAY)


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Holly wakes up to yelling. She stands up, brushing herself off, and walks closer to the open window.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

I bury my face in blankets.
"Anyways, you up for breakfast?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"GUYS SHE'S AWAKE."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2014)

I fall asleep and block everything out. (Night guys)


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Holly climbs in through the window.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"GUYS."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I hold Apis in my arms, looking around the unfamiliar city of Cairo. I'm still confused as to what happened to Ans Ra after he disappeared, and why my house caught on fire. I walk to my house in the city, and sit down. I take out a photo of us, sitting on top of a hill, drinking wine together. Tears form in my eyes, and I look down at Apis.

(I don't plan on controlling Anku anymore)

"Totally, if you're making the tea this time."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

Seeing Holly, I pin her against the wall.
"How long were you there?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Long enough to see your crappy sex skills. Man, you guys must've been super drunk. I remember the times Blaze would be that drunk but he still would do better than you losers."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Can I strangle her?"

"Happily."
I get out of bed, still in my nightgown, and go to the kitchen.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"......I think we can turn her in for a B&E."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"What're we making?" I ask, Anku and pancakes on my mind.


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Please, PLEASE can I harm her in any way?"

"Pancakes. Maybe blueberry?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"That depends. Is she still with Jean's dad?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"Let's ask her." I growl.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

"Perfect." I say.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Holly says annoyed, "I'm right here." She notices Sai and says, "Look's like the ***** is here too."


----------



## Beary (Aug 23, 2014)

"I'll get the batter started, can you get the blueberries from the cupboard?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

"Well technically, I'm the healer. Jade's the *****. Y'know, being a female wolf and all."


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

"Shut the **** up, *****."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 23, 2014)

I open the cupboard and find the blueberries. I put them on the counter next to her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I frown. "That's not very nice."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Thanks." I get the tea started, and in no time at all, breakfast is done.

( Got to go.. night. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"I said to shut the **** up, *****." Holly reaches down, pulls her shoe off, and throws it at Sai. The heel of it digging itself into her cheek with deadly accuracy.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I heal my cheek. "So, did Jean's father break up with you?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"No, why would he?" Holly asks bitterly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Btw, Sage/Helix fell asleep sometime during the night. It is morning in the RP right now.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Well, you kind of almost had a fling with someone else. AND he _is_ one of the richest people in the world. He can essentially have almost anyone he wants."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"Well, he chose me, *****, jealous?" I shove the wolf boy off me and he hits the ground, passing out. I start to walk closer to Sai, pulling out my gun, and holding the trigger to the side of her head. "I wonder how much Blaze would love you if you were dead." She says with a smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I sigh. "Not exactly. I'm not into middle-aged men, although I am quite a bit upset about Blaze. See, that's the thing, Holly. In the time that I was with Blaze, he never once even cared about me. Every single day was just _Holly could do this_, _Holly liked that_. It really did piss me off sometimes."

I grab Holly's arm. "Bad girls need to go to sleep." I release all my negative energy into her. "Goodnight."

(( Holly should pass out btw ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

Holly crumbles to the ground, her gun falling from her hand. The trigger goes off and Holly gets shot in the head.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(@Hikari: Can Sai call Kurai?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I watch as the blood pools on the ground. "****, she's dead. 2 seconds. Well."

I take out my phone and dial Kurai's number. I begin to panic.

_We are all going to prison.

*Isn't Sage the better option?*

No. Some images don't go away._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( edited  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Just hang up the phone if Kurai doesn't pick up after a while.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( Sorry, finally started my report.))

I hang up when my call goes straight to voicemail. _****._


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Call Gio? XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( I'll just wait for the morning crew to come on, since Ans Ra/Carmen/Jade/Jean are all in the room. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Sounds good.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Is anyone awake? If not, I'll just watch anime.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( I am 
Just finished translating all the Spanish in my book ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I am
> Just finished translating all the Spanish in my book ))



(Nice. Tokay's online. He has wifi at airport. I can see if he can RP. If he can, are you in?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( Yup, but I'll probably have to sleep at 2-2:30 AM ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> "*Long enough to see your crappy sex skills.* Man, you guys must've been super drunk. I remember the times Blaze would be that drunk but he still would do better than you losers."



(Lmao, hahaha, I am dead XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( tokay help us figure out how to hide Holly's body pls ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

After a gun shot, I start to wake up, but just fall back asleep with a loud groan.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( JEAN WHY ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( tokay help us figure out how to hide Holly's body pls ))



(Tokay is on mobile and can't post. He's just catching up. But wow... Jean's dad will be hella mad.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( JEAN WHY ))



( because I have to take a shower IRL )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( GUESTS JOIN CHAT PLS 
LINK IN OP ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

((GUYS HOLY CRAP I'VE BEEN SCREWING UP FOR THE LAST 5 MONTHS I CAN NOW RP ON MOBILE))

((But is anybody online atm...? D: ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( CLS is showering, but Myst and I are both on. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(I'm leaving at 3am.  )

(At the latest. Maybe earlier. Not now because just got an energy boost...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

((Good, I don't have much time though and I pretty much cannot post unless Myst is on <_< lol))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Speak of the devil, hey myst ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( NO ONE TOUCH HOLLY'S GUN OR ELSE THEY CAN GET US FOR MURDER )) 

(( just wanted to get that out before I sleep. Night guys ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(I'd sleep but I'm at that point where you're too tired that you're not tired. XD )

(Aka should've slept at midnight...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I wake up, my head pounding. I look around the room. I'm on the bed of Sage's room... "What-" I manage to get out before holding my head in pain.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I open my eyes. My head hurts. I see Helix awake. "Hey there."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

((random brbs ahead, customs line))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I look down and see the blanket over Helix and I. I take one glance over my bed to see our clothes lying there. Oh, god... did we...?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

((omg, pg 469... I have a dirty mind... D: ))

I look over at Sage and gasp slightly.
"Why are you... D-did you... we...?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"I guess we did." I laugh softly. "Too bad I can't remember a thing..." I mutter, "What a first time that was..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Laf, I see you.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((omg, pg 469... I have a dirty mind... D: ))



(If you have a dirty mind, what does that make me?! lmfao)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(Back, anyone in the chat?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Back, anyone in the chat?)



(I can be.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I panic, not knowing what to do. "Oh my god... this is so bad... I'm so sorry..." I put my head in my hands. _I hardly even know her... I wanted to just go on a date..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I laugh. "Did you have fun or do you not remember either?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"I... I'm sorry, I need to go..." I run back to my apartment and lock myself in.

((THERE, MYST, YA HAPPY? XD))


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Mmmmmmhhh." I roll over onto my front and lie down with my legs up and and head in hands. "Hey Carmennnnnn~ Do you need a napkin?" I sing to him as I look at him in a flirty manner.




( I know where this is going xD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Catching up. Jean, why. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(Hahaha, because it's funny XD)


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I stomp my foot. "BUT I WANNA HAVE FUN LIKE THAT AND DRINK JUICE AT THE SAME TIME!"





Beary said:


> "Let's goooooo."
> I drag him all the way back.





Beary said:


> "Juice firrrrst..lets go back and drink juice?"





CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Huh? What do ya meannnnn?" I go over to the door and listen. Not really understanding what was happening I giggle. "That sounds like fun! I wanna do that!"




( No. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( No. )



(Wow. Such hate. I only do it as a joke.)


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

( I know you do, and it's not helping me keep my parents asleep.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I know you do, and it's not helping me keep my parents asleep.  )



(Haha, okay XD I was just sitting here for a second like "Gosh, everyone is so mean to the poor British girl." *cries* haha )


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Well technically, I'm the healer. Jade's the *****. Y'know, being a female wolf and all."




( Lel #BestQuote2014 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Lel #BestQuote2014 )



(Holly, do you need some burn cream? Because that looked like it burned.)


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Holly, do you need some burn cream? Because that looked like it burned.)




( #BestQuote@2015 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(Tbh, she going to need a lot more than cream to fix the injury she just gave herself. *cough* shot in the head *cough*)


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

( Look at the tags.  ಠ╭╮ಠ


#shadion


This has to happen today or else I am going to cry. ●︵• )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(Make it happen, join the crazy shipping train. *choo choo*)


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

( *pokes thread* 
GET ON LE CHAT)

"****, ****, ****..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(I'm going for dinner, be back soon. Imagine Jean is still asleep under the cover.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I'm going for dinner, be back soon. Imagine Jean is still asleep under the cover.)



( DANGIT LEAH x'D )

"Great. I get crazy drunk and wake up without clothes, then Jean's mom shoots herself in the head. AND I HAVE A BODY IN MY ROOM."

I sip my tea.
"Was that a gunshot a bit ago..?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 24, 2014)

I sip mine, too. "I don't know. I always get gunshots and fireworks confused."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"That..was definitely a gunshot." 
I eye Carmen's room suspiciously.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 24, 2014)

"Uh... You wanna check it out?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I nod, stand up, and open Carmen's door. First thing I see is a pool of blood on the floor and Holly's corpse."

"Oh my god." I almost fall over.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Due to my jolt of energy from earlier after my panic, I was now completley drained of all energy. I just groan painfully under the covers as I try to rest. "My everything hurts... _Everything..._" I fall back asleep.

(Walking the dog, brb)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 24, 2014)

I stagger backwards, wide-eyed. "What the Hell."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I pat Jean from above the covers, then see Jade looking terrified in the doorway.
"Jade..!"
"She shot herself, okay? We didn't do anything.."

"Oh my god, I have a body in my house. Oh my god."
I weakly walk back to the table, and take a shaky breath.
"Really don't like dead people."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 24, 2014)

"Get the damn body outta here, ya's!" I quietly shout.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I cover my face.

"We can't touch her, we'll leave fingerprints!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 24, 2014)

"C- Y-" I stop myself from yelling. I storm out of the room, and look for a way to get her outside.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Carmen, you ****ing idiot.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I hear yelling and peek slightly out the covers with tired eyes. _Ugggghhhhh, what's everyone yelling about?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"We can't just—urrrghhh, stupid foul spying horrible woman.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Stupid, spying, whaaaaa?" I groan, poking my head out from under the covers, hair messy and hungover.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Your mum shot herself." I say bluntly.

"Don't remind me!" I yell from the kitchen.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I assume I am just hearing things, due to being hungover and start to drift off again. "My bum soft herwaaah?" I try and repeat back.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Jeeeaaaann..." I whap him with a pillow. "Your MUM shot herself IN THE HEAD."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

The pillow wakes me up and I sit up straight. "Stupid wolf, what are you-" I see the body and my eyes widen. "She...who...what..how?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"No idea. But she's dead."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"What the hell is she doing here?! And move her before the blood stains the carpet! Do you know how hard it is to get stains out-" I ramble then remember the seriousness of the situation. "Why was she here in the first place!?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"I can get a new carpet, Jean.." I grumble. "And she..was spying..through the window. "


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"M-m-my mother, was watching me... And you... And then... I think I'm going to be sick. From the thought and the juice off yesterday."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"I plop myself down next to him and hug him. 
"Yeah, yeah, it's gonna be fine."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(Jean throws up violently down Carmen's front. Jks) 

I just hang limply. "She _saw_... Now she's dead? I hated her guts... But... She still was my mother for years."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Pretty sucky mother if you ask me.." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yeah, I guess your right... For once." _What do I do now?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"We need to get rid of this body. Do you think you can burn her, or is that too much?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I stand up. "Yeah, I guess." I say cheering up a little.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"I'll get her into the fire pit.."
I turn into my wolf form, and pick her up, putting her on my back. I dump her in the fire pit.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I refuse to look at the body as I burn it with fire magic. Being tired and worn out still, I find it a little dizzy to concentrate. "I never liked you anyway Holly, stupid sl*t."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I turn back. "..."
I'm unsure of what to say, I've never been good in emotional situations..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I push Carmen back inside the hut (as hard as I can due to being half his height) and slam the door. "YOU! YOU TOLD ME IT WAS ONLY JUICE!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Am I allowed to play pranks?" I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I blush. "It was all part of a plan for your pervy wolf schemes wasn't it!" I snap, hitting a pillow off his head. "Your so mean!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"It was NOT the plan for me to get drunk as well." I roll my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "I... I'm sorry, I need to go..." I run back to my apartment and lock myself in.
> 
> ((THERE, MYST, YA HAPPY? XD))



(Helix ran back naked? lmfao)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Ohhhhh, so you got carried away did you?!" I keep whacking him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"I blame you for seducing me with your rediculous pick up lines."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Oohhhhh, so I seduced you with my words did I?" I say folding my arms. "We can see who the man in this relationship is..." I tease.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"We're not even officially in a relationship." I say grumpily.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"I-I-I know that!" I snap and turn away from him. I walk to the door.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Where're you going?" I ask, my arms crossed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"To see the others." I say.

(I imagine Jean is so distracted he is still only half dressed.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"And do you know where 'the others' are?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I sit in my bed confused for a while then the tears start to flow. Why did he leave... Why...

I silently go into the shower to wash away the pain then get dressed. Having nothing else to do, I just sit down on my couch, staring into the distance.

(Call Sage if you need her. idk)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(Let's go see Sage.)

"Erm... Let's see Sage." I say, opening the door without realising I still have Carmen's big shirt on and messy hair.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 24, 2014)

I wake up, I notice I had a missed call from Sai, but she didn't leave a voicemail. 

I call her back, but she doesn't pick up, so I call Sage, to ask what's happening.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I pick my phone up and answer with a shaky voice. "S-sage here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Let's go see Sage." I say and walk out the door.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 24, 2014)

"...Sage? Are you okay?" I ask, forgetting about my original reason for calling, due to being worried about Sage.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I sigh. "Y-yeah, I-I'm okay... I just... um... don't know what's going on. Sorry."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Jean, get my shirt off and brush your hair. You look ridiculous."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh. "Y-yeah, I-I'm okay... I just... um... don't know what's going on. Sorry."



"Are you sure you're okay? If you want to talk about it, you can talk to me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"YOU LOOK RIDICULOUS!" I snap and refuse to change.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"I-I don't want to t-talk about it... I-I j-just need more t-time..."


----------



## Hikari (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I-I don't want to t-talk about it... I-I j-just need more t-time..."



"I okay, I understand, take all the time you need. ...Anyways, do you know why Sai called me, but didn't leave a message?


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"At least I'm wearing my own clothes."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"Sorry. I don't know." I say before hanging up.

I sigh. Will it always be this hard to talk to people from now on? I guess alone time is all I can handle right now...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I try and pat my hair down into a tidy style, but it doesn't do much. I am so hungover I don't even care about anything. I walk out the door to go to the apartment.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 24, 2014)

Sage hanged up before I was able to reply. 

_"I really hope Sage is okay... along with Sai. Wonder why she called."_


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"...Idiot." I follow.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I sit there, my face covered with tears, and in silence for a long time.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sit there, my face covered with tears, and in silence for a long time.



( I sit there naked* )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I knock in the door to Sage's apartment. "Sage?" By the time I got here, I had started to completely sober up and realise my stupid clothing. "Oops..." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Good job." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

Great... I have company. I walk over and open the door, not caring about my tear-covered face, then sit back on the couch.

"Hey." I call out.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Good job your face." I insult.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hey.' I say and go inside. "Are you okay? You look upset."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Why you–" I glare at him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"I'm fine." I spit out a bit bitterly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"You don't look okay."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"You don't look fine."

(Get Jade over here.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"Whatever..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I decide to visit Sage.
The door is still open, and I see Jean and Carmen.
"Is Sage here..?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yeah... what happened?" I say, while walking into the kitchen to make some tea.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yeah, she is. She doesn't look very well though."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Nothing. Just wanted to see how you are Helix were doinggggg..?"
I look around.
"Where's Helix?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I lean on the kitchen counter, gasping for air, the tears once again starting fresh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Wait, what were they doing?" I ask, not there when it started and can't remember the noises due to the alcohol.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Oh god, Sage I'm sorry!"
I step forward and hug her. "What happened?"

"Were they..oh."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"I don't get it, what happened?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I let Jade hug me for a bit. My body weak. I stutter out, "H-he w-woke u-up a-and l-left..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Shhhh, it's okay." I pat her on the back.

"They did the dance with no pants." I whisper to Jean.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"I-I feel so st-stupid... He was my first... and I don't even remember a thing!" I say, my voice slowly turning from sadness to anger.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"He was probably scared you would be angry with him."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Her and Helix?" I ask. "Oooooooooooh." I say getting what happened.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"I'm angry he left." I say, pulling myself out of Jade's hug.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"..."
I'm unsure of what to say.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I pop my head into the kitchen. "So what was it like?" I ask, not getting the tension.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"YOU IDIOT. SHUT UPPP!"
I cover his mouth and drag him out of the kitchen.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I ignore Jean's question and set to making my tea in a very loud and angry manner.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"I just wanted advice!" I snap.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Pffft, you being terrible isn't going to change." I say irritably.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Pffft, you being terrible isn't going to change." I say irritably.



(Jean just got burned XD)
"I am NOT terrible!!!" I shout at him. "Was I really that bad?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

When the tea is done, I pour some in a cup for myself. I take a sip before taking the cup back with me into the family room and sitting down on the couch.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I sit on the couch and sigh.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"What happened? Kurai said Sai called her last night." I sip my tea slowly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"No idea, I can't remember a thing." I remark, then sit down next to him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"Oh."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I joke, "You guys better have not murdered anyone."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I stick my tongue out at him. _Screw you wolf boy._ I look at Sage. "Oh, what?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_I tell Jean telepathically, "Didnt you already do that?"_ I chuckle aloud to myself, thankful for the topic change.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I joke, *"You guys better have not murdered anyone*."


"Erm..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Uhh..um..does it count if she killed herself?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"Oh, god... who is _she_?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Jean's insane stepmother, Holly..WHO WAS WATCHING THROUGH THE WINDOW."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I forgot she read minds... _Crap! No, it's not like that!_ I say, trying not to picture the events of last night, but find it hard not to. _Argh, get out of my head!_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I continue to laugh at the two of them. "You two make a great couple. Be sure to invite me to your wedding." I wink.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Jean's insane stepmother, Holly..WHO WAS WATCHING THROUGH THE WINDOW."



"DON'T REMIND ME! Did she say anything to you before she died? I was asleep at the time."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"Well, Holly had it coming... only problem is if her husband finds out... Then we're screwed. A second time that is. And not in the good way." I laugh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> I continue to laugh at the two of them. "You two make a great couple. Be sure to invite me to your wedding." I wink.



"Were not like that!" I panic. "And I hope my dad doesn't find out about the perverted window watcher."


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Uh..that you..have crappy sex skills." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Uh..that you..have crappy sex skills." I mutter.



(This is going to become a running joke isn't it XD)

"Shut up! I'm not crappy, I was brilliant!" I protest.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I smile at their banter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"SHUT UUUUP!"
I kick him.

"I am eternally disappointed in my brother." I smile faintly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Lel #BestQuote2014 )



((  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"You shut up! I couldn't get you to stay quite last night, I'm sick of your voice!" I wail my arms against him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"You shut up! Your pick up lines were terrible!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I stand up and walk to the bathroom to wash my face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"They were great! I seduced you didn't I?! That's what you said!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I knock on Sage's door. _Okay, so Holly's dead. We're all screwed. Great._


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I close my bathroom door. I splash water on my face and clear away all signs that I had been crying.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"I DID NOT!"

I open the door. "Oh, hello."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"You did! Point proven, I'm the best romancer on the planet!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Hi, Jade. So, Holly's dead and we're all screwed."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I walk out of the bathroom, looking and feeling a lot better than when I woke up. I sit on the couch and see Sai. "Hey!" I exclaim.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yeah, I know.."

"We got rid of the body, we're good." I say, happy to change the subject.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yeah, we got rid of it, we are fine now." I tell Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I wave to Sage. "Anyone get rid of the weapon? Jean, you might need to melt it down."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I nod. "Whenever I get time, I will."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"Sai? Is that why you called Kurai?" I ask, a bit disappointed she didn't call me then remembering why... A frown briefly crosses my face before I grin it off.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I give Sage a quick lookdown.

_What do you say to your friends if you've seen them naked do you just smile awkwardly and wave or is there more to it because I don't know how to feel right now. Wait where's Helix._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Helix ran back naked? lmfao)



((ASSUME HE GOT DRESSED WHILE SPEAKING. lmfao))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah. I would've called you, but you seemed busy."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I sigh. "I wish I wasn't..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I survey the room. "Where's Mr. Lord Helix?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yes, where is he, I need to ask him for some... advice..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I look down at the ground, the tears starting up again... Will they ever stop?

I spit out bitterly, "He ****ed me and left."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"... Oh... He left?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I hug Sage. "Shhhhh..... It's okay. We'll find him and kick his ass to Narnia."

_Wait so everyone was ****ing while I was working last night? what. What. WHaT. WHAT.

*I never took Helix to be that sort of guy, but I guess Blaze was just more obvious.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I let Sai hug me. "He was my first and I don't remember... He just left me in the morning..." I say before a fresh batch of tears start.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

_Oh god, what did I do... I wanted to go on a date, I should've kept with that... I shouldn't have drank the beer in the first place... Oh, god... What if she hates me for leaving? She seemed comfortable with it... but... I don't know!_

My bottled-up questions explode: "F*********************************CK!!!!!"

((He lives next door, so you guys can hear that if you want ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"It's going to be okay." I try to comfort her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I pause as I hear Helix's voice. "It's time to **** up an asshat." I nod to Jean. "You in this?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yeah!" I tell Sage and Sai.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I watch both of them with a confused expression, while tears roll down my face.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I pound the wall with my fists, talking to myself. "You are NEVER ****ing drinking again, you piece of ****. You're an idiot. Everybody probably ****ing hates you now. You deserve the most pain a person could undergo, you stupid, ignorant prick! You should just go to Sai and have her torture you some!" I leave my apartment aiming to do just that, trying and failing to hide the fact that I'd been crying.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I leave Sage's apartment to see Helix. "Helix. We need to have a _talk_."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I join Sai. "Yes, I need a word with you too."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Sai!" I'm surprised to have found her so quickly. I wipe away some tears, and continue. "Sai, please torture me until I black out. And then torture me some more. Then when I wake up, torture me again. And so on..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I stand near my door, close enough to watch, but far enough that Helix can't see me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Helix. Explain your ****ing ****ty logic to me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Helix. Explain your ****ing ****ty logic to me."



"Yes! And Helix, tell me how you did it!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Jean, _I_ could explain that to you. Calm down."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Tell me Sai! I need advice, do you speak from experience?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Jean, later. We're sorting through Sage and Helix's problems right now."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"That's a promise." I tell her then turn back to Helix. "WHY THE HELL DID YOU LEAVE?!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I nod. "Helix, answers would be great. Actually, they're required."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"I... I..." I'm crying again, I don't even care anymore... "I wanted to bring Sage out on a nice date... maybe get to know her better... but instead, this happens. I ****ing get drunk and have sex with Sage. We both lost our virginity and can't even remember it. I..." My voice breaks. "I just didn't want her to hate me for that... I can't believe I did such a *stupid* thing!" I slam the wall with my fist.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I notice him get mad and I don't know what to say. "... Well... If you didn't mean it then... Apologise."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"You are a stupid ****ing dork. She likes you, you like her, how about I send you both off to Disneyland for the day? I'll book a French restaurant too. That is, only if you directly apologize to Sage." I turn to Sage's door. "Did ya hear that?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I sigh. "Yeah... but I still hate him... One apology is not going to help..." I call out from my place by the door.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I nod. "But do you _really_ want to see me hurt the person you love?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"I... I don't know..." I admit sadly.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Sage..." I realize she's standing in her doorway. "I'm... so sorry. That's not the way last night was supposed to go... I can leave you alone if you want. I'll get a new apartment, I'll just remove myself from your life completely... If you want, you can be the one to torture me, even. I understand what I did was wrong, and I deserve the worst. I'm a ****ing idiot..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I turn back to Helix. "You're a really big idiot, you know that? Want me to explain to you everything that you're doing ****ing wrong right now?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

_Sh**, this is all my fault because I found the beer..****._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yes... can you just prove it and start torturing me already...?" I can barely speak. I'm trying not to cry,  but...


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

"I... I just need time. That's all..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> _Sh**, this is all my fault because I found the beer..****._



((Helix kinda knows that, but he blames himself for actually doing the thing. lmfao))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Going back inside to stay out of the awkwardness, and the promise of Sai's advice later on, I sit down on the sofa, patting it down to make sure it is clean.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> _Sh**, this is all my fault because I found the beer..****._



( don't you mean... Juice? )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "I...... understand that you're upset about your first time not being special. However, that does not give you the right to run away. Lesson One. _Never_ run away from your partner when they need you."

_*Like Blaze did to you?*

......Except we all know that he doesn't love me._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Going back inside to stay out of the awkwardness, and the promise of Sai's advice later on, I sit down on the sofa, patting it down to make sure it is clean.



((Don't you mean, "Going back inside to stay out of the awkwardness, I run into Sage"? ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I... I... I d-didn't think she... n-needed me... I th-thought she would h-hate me anyway, after..." I put my face into my arm, leaning on the wall, and try to stop sobbing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Secondly, never overreact. You know the first thing I thought when I saw you today? _What a ****ing idiot._ You acted as if one drunk night ruined everything. It didn't. _You_ ruined it. You left her. Alone."

_*Remember all those times Blaze tried to kill you because of one little thing?*_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"I know *I* ruined it!" I yell. "What do you think I've been sitting in my room telling myself for the last three ****ing hours?! 'She hates you now.' 'Good luck finding someone like her again.' 'Why did you run off like that, you coward?' 'You can't go back now, the damage is already done...'" I stop there, realizing that I *was* overreacting. If I'd just gone back to her apartment afterward, we could've talked it out, or at least made amends in some way. I personally turned everyone against me... "I'm... sorry..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I open my arms. "Helix, give me a hug. Let me explain lesson three to you."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Is this the torture, finally...?" I move in to hug Sai, bracing myself for the pain.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"As long as there is true love, there will be hope for your relationship. Give it time. Hurting yourself does nothing except hurt her. Love is very stupid, Helix. It'll make you do the craziest things, but it's also one of the strongest bonds." I release him from the hug. "Got it?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

_*You're very stupid.*

I know, Lia, I know._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"I.... okay." I sigh "But for now, my apartment is basically empty, so... I'm just gonna... get groceries or... something..." I walk down the hall and out of the complex. I don't feel welcome here... I just need to be alone for a bit...


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I pop my head outside.
"Jean is writhing around on the floor asking for his lesson."

( Carmen is trying to make Jean sound childish hehehehe
NOT GODMODDING )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"I'm not 'writhing' you perverted dog!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I sigh as Helix walks away. "Alright, Jean, what d'you want or need to know?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I can't stifle my laughter.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I'm not 'writhing' you perverted dog!"



((There was plenty of 'writhing' done last night ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sigh as Helix walks away. "Alright, Jean, what d'you want or need to know?"



I push her to another room so the others don't hear me. "EVERYONE IS SAYING I'M 'CRAPPY' AND 'TERRIBLE' AT DOING _IT!_ My step mum was one of these people... Anyway, what do I doooooooo?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((There was plenty of 'writhing' done last night ))



(True, true  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I decide to visit Shad in his mental institution. ((Prepare for ship setup! ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I move away from the door and go sit down on the couch.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I stop laughing, and mutter to myself,.
"I genuinely thought that you were joking. Of course, if you were, you wouldn't be Jean.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Beary said:


> I stop laughing, and look at Jean.
> "I genuinely thought that you were joking."



(We are in a different room.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I decide to visit Shad in his mental institution. ((Prepare for ship setup! ))



(Ooh ooh more ship more ship!!!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (We are in a different room.)



(Which room?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand up and walk over to my room, ignoring the hushed voices. Inside, I sit on my bed and hold my head in my hands.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Which room?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I stand up and walk over to my room, ignoring the hushed voices. Inside, I sit on my bed and hold my head in my hands.



(Idk, any, the bathroom?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Tokay! We need your diagram of the apt. again! lmfao

Sure, I guess. Sage is in hearing distance but ignoring.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Hey, Shad..."

"What's up, bro?" WAIT **** "...Sorry about going crazy on you like that..."

"Don't mention it." I say. "Seems so long ago anyway..." 

"What? Did something happen?"

I sigh. "A lot happened. I finally got Sage to like me, then..." I take a deep breath. No use breaking out the waterworks anyway... "I screwed up (rolleyes) and she hates me again..."

"Aww, that sucks man. But if it makes you feel any better, I won't be trying to steal her from you anymore. I had a..." I lower my voice. "I had a breakthrough with my psychiatrist, and... I think I'm... gay."

I'm shocked at this. "Are you kidding? You're gay? You stole every girl I liked, and now you're gay?" 

"Shhh!" I look around. Doesn't seem like anybody heard... "Sorry about that, Hel. But hey! Now you at least have Sa-" Oops.

"Mhm." I say, unimpressed. 

"I'm really sorry to hear that. I can personally vouch that you're a great guy, and you would never hurt a girl on purpose." Wait... "You... didn't hurt her on purpose, did you?"

"What? NO!" I realize how loud I was, and notice I had stood up from my seat. I sit back down. "No..." I look down.

"I'm sorry, bro, it seems like I'm just saying all the wrong things. I think I'm just really distracted. I'm sharing a room with that guy, Orion, and... I think I might be-" 

A staff member approaches us. "Visiting hours are over now. I'm sorry, but I'll have to ask you to leave, sweetie."

"Alright." I get up and head back to my apartment...

_Oh, damn... I really need advice about this Orion guy..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(^ LMFAO XD)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Tokay! We need your diagram of the apt. again! lmfao
> 
> Sure, I guess. Sage is in hearing distance but ignoring.)



((It's inaccurate, remember? lol. All that I know is that Blaze's living room shares a wall with Sage's, and due to the hallway going off from the living room, I'd imagine Sage/Helix share a wall in their bedrooms.

...I wonder if I'd make a good architect... people say I would but idk))

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (^ LMFAO XD)



((Liked it? lol))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Just share the diagram! I'm too lazy to dig for it!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Alright..... So, tell me Jean. Are you a top, a bottom, or a switch?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

((oh, kk, but keep in mind that this isn't "canon" or w/e and it would need to be flipped backwards to work correctly bc of Blaze and Helix being on the wrong sides...


))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( I was eating oops))


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

( ooo what were you eating  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( Vietnamese food
Chicken w/ white rice
idk what to call it in English ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Alright..... So, tell me Jean. Are you a top, a bottom, or a switch?"



(OMFG)

"..." I look away sort of ashamed. "......bottom, DON'T JUDGE ME!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Vietnamese food
> Chicken w/ white rice
> idk what to call it in English ))



((I just call it chicken with rice  I'm boring. But if you add curry, I call it chicken curry ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I nod. "......Alright. Did it hurt?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I have no shame these are real questions that Jean deserves real answers to ok ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I make it back to my apartment before realizing I actually DO need groceries... I head back out to a store down the street...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Well..." I blush. "Kinda? I'm not really sure."
(I can't actually breathe)


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

I put my ear to the door...
*.___.*


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Well first off, did you use any lube? It's a necessity. Secondly, protection. Always use protection. Third, if it hurts, Carmen is doing it wrong. Assuming that you're each others' firsts, it's better if you take things slowly." I begin explaining everything else in detail to Jean.

(( #Still no shame
I'd explain it in detail but none of you want to read this ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh, so it's MY fault now?
"WHAT THE HELL—" I put my hand over my mouth.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Carmen, you heard that, right?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"Well we didn't-" I notice Carmen shout from outside and I blush.


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"NO I DID NOT!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I close my eyes and sit cross-legged on my bed. I start meditating.

(Her door's open but she chose to block out all sound.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Carmen, come inside. I think there's an easy solution to this."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( BRB PLS MOMM GONNA KILL ME ASDFGHJKL; ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Hnnngggg...FINE." I kick open the door. "What is it?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I notice him kick the door open. "You're always so violent, wolf boy!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"Oh, shut up. You're the one that got me into this." I blow the hair out of my face.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"So, let me explain this from the top." I reach into my bag as I finish my explanation. "Gio asked me to pick these up for him, but I'm sure he wouldn't mind if I gave these to you both." 

I toss them a small paper bag. "Everything you need is inside. I mean _everything_. I've seen the ER cases. Use all of it." I stand up and wave goodbye. "I need to head off to work now, see you both later."

(( whoops gotta write my report now see ya'll in hell ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( still #no shame btw  ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"The hell..?"
I peek inside on of them, and shut it immedietly.
"I'm not a child but I think my childhood has been destroyed."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I give him a strange look. "What's in there?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( WELL TOUGH NUBS THOSE ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT MAKE IT SO JEAN DOESN'T HURT WHEN YOU DO THE DO 

alright leaving now

also there's no toys in there in case you guys had your minds in the gutter  ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

( IDFK WHAT IT EVEN IS OKAY IM JUST GUESSING )

"...." I toss him the bag.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( WELL TOUGH NUBS THOSE ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT MAKE IT SO JEAN DOESN'T HURT WHEN YOU DO THE DO
> 
> alright leaving now))


(#preach it sister)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( IDK LUBE + PROTECTION))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(I know what it is tho, because my mind is corrupt.)
I look in the bag and blush heavily. I get all dizzy just thinking about the stuff. "I... Will... Keep this then..." I thank Sai. "Thanks."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( WELL TOUGH NUBS THOSE ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT MAKE IT SO JEAN DOESN'T HURT WHEN YOU DO THE DO
> 
> alright leaving now
> 
> *also there's no toys in there in case you guys had your minds in the gutte*r  ))



(GODDAMMIT!!! Jokes XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Good luck in your endeavors." I give them one last wave before I head to my car. 

(( ~Sai drives to work~))


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

"...."
I walk over to the door. "I'm going out for a bit. Don't wait for me."
I go to the park to clear my head.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

In the convenience store, I see someone who looks kinda like Gio get off the phone and mutter to himself, then buy a bunch of [CENSORED]. Ew... who would need so many [CENSORED]? After that frightening scene, I get what I need and head back to my apartment as quickly as possible. 

((Not godmodding bc I never said it was actually Gio ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

"B-bye then." I say, still blushing from... My imagination. _Wooooooooow..._ I find Sage, to check on her, still holding the bag. "Are you, er, okay?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_Sage is no longer in the real world. She is in her mind. Her mind is clear. She can hear all thoughts of those near._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I keep blushing as my thoughts get even worse. _Oh...God..._ "Are you okay... Sage?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I lie down in my bedroom. _I screwed up today. I wonder what I can do for Sage to win her trust back, though... whatever... I don't need to date her as long as I can still see her and talk to her sometimes. Maybe I can finally get to know her that way. Or Truth or Dare... but probably the first thing._


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_Sage transmit a thought to whoever nearby: "I hear it all... I see it all... I smell it all... I taste it all... I feel it all... My mind is clear... Do not disturb my session."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Wait, what...?" I sit up in bed and listen to the voice, seemingly inside my head.

_Wait, did she hear my mental rambling about her?_ I grow embarrassed. _Nonononononono..._ I feel as though any aura of toughness I could have once had around Sage is evaporated.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

I am so absorbed by my creepy at first, I don't notice Sage, but then I hear the message and snap out of it. "SAGE?!!!!!" I scream in her ear as I shake her. "Are you possessed, I'm shaking you so you better be clean!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(*sneaks on*

Idea: During a mediation session, Blaze's voice comes from beyond the coma from Sage's mouth.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Or Sage's mind to the nearby minds)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Or instead of Blaze, you hear from Holly from beyond the grave.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (*sneaks on*
> *Idea: During a mediation session, Blaze's voice comes from beyond the coma from Sage's mouth.)*
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> (Or Sage's mind to the nearby minds)



(( SCREW MY REPORT I LOVE THIS IDEA ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(IDK, either.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( SCREW MY REPORT I LOVE THIS IDEA ))



(Bye! I'm leaving! *Myst has evaporated* )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( SCREW MY REPORT I LOVE THIS IDEA ))



(It looks like we have decided then. XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't get a response from Sage, so I just leave her to meditate. _Where is everyone?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (*sneaks on*
> 
> Idea: During a mediation session, Blaze's voice comes from beyond the coma from Sage's mouth.)
> 
> ...


(Do both plz XDDD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( Holly and Blaze fighting through Sage omfg xD ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Holly and Blaze fighting through Sage omfg xD ))



(True, true. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( #Shadion pls

@Nate
@Tokay

 ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( #Shadion pls
> 
> @Nate
> @Tokay
> ...


(*hint hint*  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Hey. I have wifi again!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(Welcome back)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Welcome back)



((Yeah, what she said! ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(I'm in the mall so slow responses.)

(Can Jean please tell Sai to go to Sage's place so I can start the scene?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'm in the mall so slow responses.)
> 
> (Can Jean please tell Sai to go to Sage's place so I can start the scene?)


(Why should Jean phone her? Ideas?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Figure it out while I order my drink.  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Figure out which drink I should order.  )



((Fixed it for you. And Fanta. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Fixed it for you. And Fanta. ))



(Nope. I'm in Starbucks, silly.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

(Oh god. Why am I posting this?)

I phone Sai. "Uhhh..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(You're worried for Sage's mental status?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (You're worried for Sage's mental status?)


(Jean is dumb, he thinks she is fine and just meditating. I will drag her over another way XD)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nope. I'm in Starbucks, silly.)



((Oh, then the usual, I presume? ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Also, I'm watching Glasslip... the end credits... what. lmfao))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(I wasn't asking you what I should order... smh)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

((XD))


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

As Shadrach enters the room, I decide to start conversation. "Erm, who'd you go see?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Tbh Blaze has bigger anger issues than Shadrach)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Oh, I just went to see my brother Helix. He was visiting..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Tbh Blaze has bigger anger issues than Shadrach)



((But Blaze has the "time and resources" not to get caught. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(*That moment you're almost done with your drink and you realize you're sucking on your straw for the last bits of sweetness.* lmfao)

(Post #49*69*  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (*That moment you're almost done with your drink and you realize you're sucking on your straw for the last bits of sweetness.* lmfao)



((People around you act annoyed at the slurping noise and you're just like "Oh, so YOU'VE never done it before?" ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((People around you act annoyed at the slurping noise and you're just like "Oh, so YOU'VE never done it before?" ))



(Idgaf. Heh.

I have more straw jokes but I'll share them when I can use chat later.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (*That moment you're almost done with your drink and you realize you're sucking on your straw for the last bits of sweetness.* lmfao)
> 
> (Post #49*69*  )



((I was like "And why is that so importan- waiiiiiit.... ohhhhhh XD"))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((I was like "And why is that so importan- waiiiiiit.... ohhhhhh XD"))



(Yup...  )


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Oh, I just went to see my brother Helix. He was visiting..."




( Time for the meltdown.  )


_Helix... Sage, Sai, Jean, Jade, Ans..._ Then I realize something. _Will I be here for the rest of my life? Will I see them again? They can visit, but it's not the same..._ A tear escapes from my eye and goes down my cheek. Then they all start falling. I turn and put my face into a pillow. _Why me?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(*suddenly gets cold*

Can someone visit Sage so Blaze/Holly speak?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (*suddenly gets cold*
> 
> Can someone visit Sage so Blaze/Holly speak?)



((We think CLS fell asleep <.<))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( Time for the meltdown.  )
> 
> 
> _Helix... Sage, Sai, Jean, Jade, Ans..._ Then I realize something. _Will I be here for the rest of my life? Will I see them again? They can visit, but it's not the same..._ A tear escapes from my eye and goes down my cheek. Then they all start falling. I turn and put my face into a pillow. _Why me?_



"Wh... Orion?" I walk over to him and put my hand firmly on his shoulder. "B-buddy? What's wrong?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Oh wait!))

"Okay, enough of this. I need to tell her that I still love her and care about her, and that this whole thing was a big misunderstanding!" I head over to Sage's apartment... and find her... meditating in her bedroom? 

"Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Ugh... low battery. Leaving home soon. I'll be lurking for a bit. ;D )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Ugh... low battery. Leaving home soon. I'll be lurking for a bit. ;D )



((I thought you were at Starbucks  WAIT... DO YOU HAVE A STARBUCKS IN YOUR HOUSE?! Are you secretly rich? ))


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

( The moment is arising c:< )


I feel a hand on my shoulder. "Everything. Everything is wrong! We'll probably both be here for the rest of our LIVES! We'll never see anyone again! What happens then? We sit here and die?" _Why am I reacting like this?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((I thought you were at Starbucks  WAIT... DO YOU HAVE A STARBUCKS IN YOUR HOUSE?! Are you secretly rich? ))



(*for home. I'm in the mall.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yes! They brought the chocolate mints!

*just had lunch* Lmfao)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( The moment is arising c:< )
> 
> 
> I feel a hand on my shoulder. "Everything. Everything is wrong! We'll probably both be here for the rest of our LIVES! We'll never see anyone again! What happens then? We sit here and die?" _Why am I reacting like this?_



"No... we'll see each other... every day... forever."

"We won't die here, I promise you." I smile and help sit him up. "This place is for rehabilitation. We just need to accept that we've got some issues, and work towards resolving them! Once that happens, we're just in here for the rest of the court sentence, if that's not over by the time we're all fixed up." I pat him on the back. "Don't worry about it so much!" _Oh god, I wonder if he knows... Am I being too obvious?!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Yes! They brought the chocolate mints!
> 
> *just had lunch* Lmfao)



((Wait...

omfg...

m-...

mi-....

I just realized something I didn't have in Ireland

BRB MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINT ICE CREAM))


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

"T-Thanks, Shad." I tackle him and kiss him affectionately on the lips. Pulling back from the kiss, I hug him. "I-I love you."


I take both my hands and put them on my face. "But what if MY problems don't go away? I just lost it out of nowhere in my house! The one time and they take me away..." _Why couldn't I have just not answered Sai's phone call?! No one would've known, I would've gotten over it, and none of this would've happened!_


----------



## Beary (Aug 24, 2014)

( Jason Chris and Nate are demanding I Rade the thread help )


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

( DON'T BEG FOR PITY YOU WILL RADE IT AND LIKE IT )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> "T-Thanks, Shad." I tackle him and kiss him affectionately on the lips. Pulling back from the kiss, I hug him. "I-I love you."
> 
> 
> I take both my hands and put them on my face. "But what if MY problems don't go away? I just lost it out of nowhere in my house! The one time and they take me away..." _Why couldn't I have just not answered Sai's phone call?! No one would've known, I would've gotten over it, and none of this would've happened!_



"I'm sure your problems will go away!" I say, my voice showing my concern. "You just need to figure out WHY you lost it! If it's just the one time, I'm sure you'll even be out of here before... before I am." I try to hide the disappointment in my voice. (rolleyes)


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

( Ship has a leak because of me getting out first. Let's see if it sinks!  )

"Don't give me pity." I take my hands off my face and prop my head up. "All you did was beat up someone. I was at the point of suicide and I also could've killed anyone in that room with me... except maybe Blaze..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Ship has a leak because of me getting out first. Let's see if it sinks!  )
> 
> "Don't give me pity." I take my hands off my face and prop my head up. "All you did was beat up someone. I was at the point of suicide and I also could've killed anyone in that room with me... except maybe Blaze..."



"You don't know the half of it." I say, moving away from him. "Sure, I only beat up my brother THIS time... but I hope you never have to see what other things I've done..." _You'd think so badly of me..._ "But seriously. Just keep moving forward. Cracking and breaking down in a mental asylum is how you stay here longer, and neither of us wants that. So, chin up." I manage a smile.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Ugh... got dragged to another store... but I have wifi and going to buy some badass looking shoes.)

(Anyone want to check on Sage?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Ugh... got dragged to another store... but I have wifi and going to buy some badass looking shoes.)
> 
> (Anyone want to check on Sage?)



((Helix went into her room to confess his love and declare his mission to win her back or w/e and he saw her, so he's there rn))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Also, WHAT COLOR ARE THE SHOES))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Black. I'll take a pic if we buy them. They're up to my ankles, kinda tall, and are like boots.)


----------



## nard (Aug 24, 2014)

( This scene tho, I can't even deal )


I look at him. _He seems so positive, yet so... sad. What do I say?_ I look away and smile a bit. "T-Thanks." I don't notice, but I end up blushing a bit.

(  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

Sage has no response.

(What does Helix do now?!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((Wait...
> 
> omfg...
> 
> ...



(Oh, god... were you on mint withdrawal?!)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Oh, god... were you on mint withdrawal?!)



((Not mint itself... I had a few candies and a milkshake... but the only ice cream I had was vanilla, no miiiiiint ice cream ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Not mint itself... I had a few candies and a milkshake... but the only ice cream I had was vanilla, no miiiiiint ice cream ))



(I can only handle mint when with chocolate.  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( This scene tho, I can't even deal )
> 
> 
> I look at him. _He seems so positive, yet so... sad. What do I say?_ I look away and smile a bit. "T-Thanks." I don't notice, but I end up blushing a bit.
> ...



I look at him. _Is he blushing? Holy ****..._ I start to blush as well. "Yeah, so keep on keepin' on and all that jazz!" I jump up off of his bed, turn off the light, and go to sleep in my bed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (I can only handle mint when with chocolate.  )



((Don't worry, the mint ice cream and milkshakes I have usually include chocolate  ...except for those ones from McDonalds... those are still good though... ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Nope. You're not converting me to mint. lmfao)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Sage has no response.
> 
> (What does Helix do now?!)



She doesn't move. "Sage? Uh, oh... Sage?!" I remember the voice from before and wonder if she's somehow possessed again... "SAGE!!" I shake her back and forth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

((If Sage wakes up like this I have a feeling it'd be like: 






))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

No response.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nope. You're not converting me to mint. lmfao)



((Well, at least I was more successful with Earthbound... lol))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Well, at least I was more successful with Earthbound... lol))



(*sigh* Silly Toto...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

When Sage doesn't respond, I try 'thinking to her'. _Sage, it's Helix... uh... can you hear me?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (*sigh* Silly Toto...)



((That was a very silly port town ))

((Okay I'm done with Earthbound references for now if you are ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Black. I'll take a pic if we buy them. They're up to my ankles, kinda tall, and are like boots.)



((Wait, so like shorter versions of combat boots? ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Helix? Can you hear me? It's Blaze."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Tokay, go on wishyco chat. I took a pic.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Blaze?! You possessed Sage again?? Get out!"_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( OWO 

I have much interest rn
I got my sister to help me with my report ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh god. Why am I posting this?)
> I phone Sai. "Uhhh..."



(( sorry Leah ; o ;
I was writing ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

((Leah fell asleep, don't worry about that. XD))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Just... tell Sai to come... I have to tell her something..."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( ya Helix call Sai ))

(( I have 1/2 the book left to annotate ; ^ ; ))

(( omfg school starts tomorrow ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Fine." Just wait a sec._ I take out my phone and dial Sai. ((Just call 1-800-SAI-HEAL! That's 1-800-SAI-HEAL, for your free consultation!))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> _"Fine." Just wait a sec._ I take out my phone and dial Sai. *((Just call 1-800-SAI-HEAL! That's 1-800-SAI-HEAL, for your free consultation!))*



(( xD ))
I grab my phone as it starts buzzing. "What's up, Helix?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Btw, any messages Blaze sends out get transmitted to anyone nearby.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Blaze possessed Sage while she was meditating or something like that, and he wants to talk to you. Can you come to Sage's apartment?" I add, "Thanks for earlier, by the way..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"I'm on my way, and no problem. You're a good kid, Helix." I hang up. 
-----

I sigh as I drive to Sage's apartment.

- - - Post Merge - - -

-----
I knock on Sage's door. "Hello?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Is she coming...?"_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I look at my watch as I wait for Sai to arrive. _"So..."_ I ask Blaze. _"Any hobbies?"_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I decide to knock on the door again. "Helix? It's Sai."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Sai... can you hear me?"_

(She can because close enough but it's faint like a whisper.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

((oops. lmfao))

I ((sloooooooowly)) walk to the door and open it. "Hey. She's... uh, he's...? Sage's body is in here." I lead her to the bedroom.

((Didn't see the first edited post. <_<))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

_"..... Barely. What the hell is going on?"_

I stare at Sage's body. "That's.... a very weird state that she's in."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(Blaze can only communicate telepathically btw.)

(It's getting transmitted to everyone nearby. Not just one mind.)

(Thoughts are only way to reply.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Yeah. She spoke to me earlier... in my mind. Saying she could hear all of our thoughts. And that we shouldn't disturb her. But it seems like Blaze has already done that, huh?" I smirk. 

((omfg Helix smirked, this is the first time he's ever done this in both the RPs))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Long story... I just had to talk to you. One more time... in case the coma did last forever."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I sigh. _"What do you want to say? There's actually something I need to tell you too."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Holly's dead? Yeah, I know. Look, something happened when I took that bullet... something changed..."_

(Helix/the others hear this one sided. lol)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Uh, this is weird. I can hear your thoughts, but not Sai's. Mind filling me in on what's going on here...?"_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> _"Holly's dead? Yeah, I know. Look, something happened when I took that bullet... something changed..."_
> 
> *(Helix/the others hear this one sided. lol)*



((Mind reader. MIND READER))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Quiet Helix or I swear I'll kill you once I'm out of the coma."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

_"........ How'd you know? What exactly d'you mean by changed? Don't tell me that you're thinking about moving to Vietnam and joining a monastery."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Nothing like that... I just feel a bit stupid... Getting myself in trouble all the time... If it weren't for you, I would've died... So, I guess what I'm trying to say is... thanks. Maybe we can try the "friend" thing when I wake up..."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Whatever." I say. I sit down in a chair on the other side of the room.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

_"That'd be great, Blaze. Now it's your job to wake up."

*"Interesting, I wonder if he can hear me."*

"Shhh, Lia!"_

(( I'm sorry I wanted to bring Lia in ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Sai, why do you have two voices?"

"Blaze, get out. It's my turn."

"H-holly?!"_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

(( Sai and Lia sound the exact same btw))

_*"Ooooh. So he can hear me. Good, because I need to have a long conversation with him."*

"...........Hi Holly."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Hi murderers!"

"A long coversation about...?"_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

_*"It's complicated."*

"Well, technically Holly, you committed suicide."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Just tell me."

"I didn't commit suicide, *****."

"Holly, language."

"Blaze... I want you... but... I can't..."

"Get out, Holly."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

_"If this is about the whole Blaze liking me thing, he really doesn't. Were you here for the 'how about we finally be friends' part? If not, it happened."

*"Yeah, I'm not saying anything while she's here."*
_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Fine, losers. Sage has a filthy mind anyways. I'm out."

"So... she's gone... What did you want to say? My time is running out."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

_*"First off, I'm Lia, an extension of Sai. You could call me the logical one. Secondly, don't flirt with Sai when you wake up anymore. You said it yourself. Let's 'just be friends'. Third, you need to lay off the booze. Lastly, if you ever physically harm Sai I will come out there and kill you. I think that's about it, ciao."*

".....Sorry about Lia. She's actually pretty nice if she likes someone."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Wow... I don't know what to say..."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I cough. (rolleyes)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

_"You could say that she's the one I pushed all my hate onto. She says that she'll leave when I 'find someone that can protect me'. I like to think of her as a sassy but scary guardian angel."_

(( brb ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

_"Get out of my mind, Blaze." (Sage)

"It's your fault for leaving the window so open."

"I'm taking over. Say bye." (Sage)

"Goodbye, Sai..."_

I finally open my eyes, breathless from what just happened. "I... need... wat-"

I faint.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

I see Sage faint and jump up from the chair. I rush to Sage's fridge, and open it. _Wow, she's certainly prepared._ I take a couple of the many bottles of water in the fridge and bring it to her room. I open her mouth and slowly pour water in.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

"Well. That was fun."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

(What if she chokes?!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I see Sage faint and jump up from the chair. I rush to Sage's fridge, and open it. _Wow, she's certainly prepared._ I take a couple of the many bottles of water in the fridge and bring it to her room. *I open her mouth and slowly pour water in.*


(( good job trying to kill her helix  ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I slowly come to, choking on water.

(Anyone good with choking people?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

ignore

- - - Post Merge - - -

"There. She's awake." I say. I put the bottles of water next to Sage. "Drink up."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I gasp for air, unable to breathe, and still choking.

(...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

I help Sage. "Good job Helix."

"Well, I'll leave you two lovebirds alone." I head for the door. "Bye."

(( on that note I'm continuing my report 
I'm not going into detail bc idc))


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Well, I'll leave you two lovebirds alone." I head for the door. "Bye."
> 
> (( on that note I'm continuing my report ))



(LAF! SAGE IS CHOKING! SHE COULD DIE! OMFG)

- - - Post Merge - - -

My choking noises grow louder and my vision starts to blur.

_"Sai... help..."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Oh my god..." I give Sage the Heimlich maneuver until she spits up the water.


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I end up spilling near all the water I had in my body. I sit, gasping for air, until I can finally breathe.

"H-helix..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 24, 2014)

"Sorry."


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

I look away and say nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Going to brb for a bit.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

( Night guys. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

I keep talking, serious now. "Sage, I originally came over here to tell you that I love you. No matter how many times I almost kill you, I'll always help you when you need it. I'll be there for you no matter what from now on. And I mean that." I lean on the wall, standing back from Sage. 

((Night beary!))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((See? Helix was doing the responsible thing! If this wasn't a fictional setting, he may have snapped Sage like a twig! https://www.healthtap.com/user_questions/37057 ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I laugh. "You know what this reminds me of?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Uhhm... no." I say, taken by surprise and thrown once again into my awkward stuttering fits.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I smirk, while reaching over and grabbing a water bottle. "The day we met, you stole my water bottle. And today, you give me one back. Thanks." I take a sip before reaching over and hugging him.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"I... Y-you..." _I can't believe she remembered that... I really made a bad impression that day..._ "W-we..." I give up and hug her back.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I whisper in his ear, "You're forgiven. You're too cute to be mad at."

Someone knocks on the door. Ugh... so not getting that. If it's important, they'll come back later. I'm too warm in Helix's embrace. I smile.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Uhh..." I don't want to end the hug, but there was a knock at the door. "D-do you want me to get that...?" I smile at her in spite of my nerves.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"If you want to. I don't feel like going..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I hug her a little tighter, but then:

_Knock, knock, knock!_

"Again..." I say. "I-I'll get it." I walk to the front door and clear my throat. I open the door to find an empty hallway staring back at me. I begin to close the door when I see an envelope on the floor. Written on it in fancy handwriting is: 'Sage'. I begin to open it on the way back to Sage's room, but when I open the flap of the envelope, I see that it says: 'Sage ONLY'. 

Thorough. 

I hand the envelope to Sage. "It was for you."


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I grab the envelope from his hands and set it on my bedside table. "I'll check it out later. Thanks." I smile.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"You're always welcome." I say, smiling. I sit down beside her.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I yawn. "Will you be here when I wake up?" I ask, while slowly starting to drift off to sleep.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Sure." I say, lying down next to her. I start to get drowsy, as well.....


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I pull the covers tightly over myself and snuggle closer to Helix before falling fast asleep.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I pull the covers tightly over mystself and snuggle closer to Helix before falling fast asleep.



((D'awww ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I blush a bit when Sage lies closer to me, but then I get used to it. I get under the covers and hug Sage, falling asleep...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

(So...er...I fell asleep. Let me catch up.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

((We figured ))


----------



## nard (Aug 25, 2014)

( Welcome back Tokay. >~> 

http://us21.chatzy.com/67257519297650 )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

((I'm not staying, I was just checking if I missed anything I have to catch up on. It seems I didn't, lol))

((I'll be back later ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

(I had fallen asleep, but I had read through it.)


----------



## nard (Aug 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I look at him. _Is he blushing? Holy ****..._ I start to blush as well. "Yeah, so keep on keepin' on and all that jazz!" I jump up off of his bed, turn off the light, and go to sleep in my bed.




( DANGIT THEY NEED TO SLEEP TOGETHER ARRGGGHH. )


As he goes to sleep on his bed, I lay back down and look at the ceiling. _I can't believe he helped me. It was like he cared about me..._ I drift off into sleep. 


( c: )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Also, Carmean's song: 





And if you don't like slow songs:


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Also, Carmean's song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(True, true :33333

Tbh, right now, Saelix and Carmean's song is -> http://youtu.be/lQlIhraqL7o
(Hopefully Shadion can join the club  )


----------



## nard (Aug 25, 2014)

( #tru )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

((I like how Helix and Sage will just be asleep awkwardly hugging each other for however many days pass in Myst's 1-2 week absence. ))


----------



## nard (Aug 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((I like how Helix and Sage will just be asleep awkwardly hugging each other for however many days pass in Myst's 1-2 week absence. ))




( #tru


Come join the chat. I'm so alone... )


----------



## Hikari (Aug 25, 2014)

(Just wanted to say that'll be gone until Saturday, due to school and band.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

((kk, stay strong, #Kurayson.  Also good luck with school and all that. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

(Me and my friend are marathoning Soul Eater and Blue Exorcist, so will be in later.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 25, 2014)

(( I just got home from school > ^ < ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I just got home from school > ^ < ))



(#same)

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((I like how Helix and Sage will just be asleep awkwardly hugging each other for however many days pass in Myst's 1-2 week absence. ))



(I might sneak back on after my few hours of homework... >~< )


----------



## nard (Aug 25, 2014)

lel


----------



## Naiad (Aug 25, 2014)

(( I was actually pretty lucky. I have people I know in all of my classes this year, and my teachers aren't so bad. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

(Go on the chat. This is off topic.  )


----------



## nard (Aug 25, 2014)

( SORRY ILL EDIT )


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

( *facepalms* )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I sit down on the sofa in Sage's apartment. I had sat there for hours, just staring off into space, holding the bag in my hand, mind spinning. _Woahhhhh._ I shake my head and snap out of it. "What should I do now?" I ask myself.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I sit down on the sofa in Sage's apartment. I had sat there for hours, just staring off into space, holding the bag in my hand, mind spinning. _Woahhhhh._ I shake my head and snap out of it. "What should I do now?" I ask myself.



(You didn't hear the Blaze/Holly possession? .-. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> (You didn't hear the Blaze/Holly possession? .-. )



(I fell asleep irl at the time, imagine Jean was so caught up in his thoughts he didn't notice or something XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I fell asleep irl at the time, imagine Jean was so caught up in his thoughts he didn't notice or something XD)



(Or Jean heard and did nothing... oh, well... -_- )


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

I pace around the park for a while.

I go back to the hut.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Or Jean heard and did nothing... oh, well... -_- )



(I'm sorry I fell asleep at the time  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I slowly wake up to see Helix hugging me. I whisper in his ear, "Wake up."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I stand up and start walking randomly down the city, clutching a bag and walking tiredly. "Ughhhh."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

I wake up to Sage's voice. "Uh?" I notice that we're in bed and freeze up slightly. "Oh, haha... M-morning..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"What's wrong?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Oh, hehe... n-nothing's wrong. I was just surprised waking up next to you, that's all. You're... really pretty." 

((Helix the smooth-talker strikes again ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Something's up. Tell me." I say seriously.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

( *facepalm* )

Once I get inside the hut, I start washing sheets and other clothes down by a stream. My hair is tied up, and I am wearing an apron.
_May as well have been raised in the forest. Nobody would believe I grew up in the city._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Oh, well... I saw that we were in bed, and I was just groggy at first, so I wasn't sure if...we... y'know... DID anything... but now I remember we didn't, so it's fine..." I shrink down, embarrassed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Silly Helix." I laugh.

_Oh, god... he makes it sound like he wished we DID something..._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

_Oh, god... That sounded like I as HOPING we did something..._ 

I roll over, my face now in the pillow.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I wander into the hut, I was worn out and tired. Being homeless, I just hang out here. I collapse onto the sofa, putting the bag on the side table.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I tap Helix on the shoulder. "Still tired?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

( Jade's by the stream, silly. )

I trudge up to the hut, and see Jean inside. 
"Hey."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

(where is everyone other than jade)


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

( Saelix are in Sage's apartment, Jean is at the hut, Whatshisface and Orion are at the mental facility...besides that, idk. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

(Sage/Helix are in Sage's apt.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( Saelix are in Sage's apartment, Jean is at the hut, Whatshisface and Orion are at the mental facility...besides that, idk. )



(Ninja.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I go outside, and walk into the forest. I sit down in a clearing, draw a circle in the ground, and light candles. I draw a large five-pointed star inside the circle, and draw Dome Fossil inside of the star. I sit down, and start chanting an ancient script from the _Book of Helix._


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I go outside, and walk into the forest. I sit down in a clearing, draw a circle in the ground, and light candles. I draw a large five-pointed star inside the circle, and draw Dome Fossil inside of the star. I sit down, and start chanting an ancient script from the _Book of Helix._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Jade's by the stream, silly. )
> 
> I trudge up to the hut, and see Jean inside.
> "Hey."



(I edited, I'm dumb >.<)
"Oh...hey." I say, throwing that at him, I didn't want to carry it for any longer. I look around. "This place is getting a little dirty..." I pull a face. "Ew..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"D-don't throw that at me!" I say, chucking it inside my room.
"If it's so dirty, why don't you clean it?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

ignore this TT.TT


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


>


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"I will, but..." I pull a pouty face. "I'm tiiiiired."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Yeah, a little..." I look up and smile. "B-but you can get up if you want, don't let me keep you in bed..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Go to bed then, doofus." I stand up and pace a bit.

After I finish my washing, I hang them out to dry.
I usually wash myself in the stream, but there's more company then usual. Should I risk it?

( Lmao I was imagining Ans walking in on Jade and her freaking out )


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Oh? Do you enjoy staying in bed?" I wink suggestively then start laughing.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Go to bed then, doofus." I stand up and pace a bit.
> 
> After I finish my washing, I hang them out to dry.
> I usually wash myself in the stream, but there's more company then usual. Should I risk it?
> ...



(I can still arrange that)

A dark hole opens up in the ground in front of me. A rock comes out of it, shaped like Dome Fossil itself. "Dome, we have business to attend to." I tell, it picking it up and walking towards the stream. I can hear its malicious voice in my mind.

"What is this business, child?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I shoot up into sitting position. "Are you dumb wolf boy! I can't sleep when the place is dirty, do you think I'm a hobo or something! If I let bugs get in hear and nibble on me, I would be garbage! And garbage is dirty, I can't let that happen!" I stand up.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

_Here goes nothing.._

I undress, leaving my cloths by the bank, and go in the stream.

" _The stream is constant
everflowing
never stopping as it goes
The rocks don't doddle
as they're carried
by the current to and fro.


Oh how merry it would be
to be a tiny baby water flea
Hopping along across the rings 
that a  cricket makes
when it sings "_

"Would you stop calling me that?!"
My temper flares suddenly.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

I start blushing again. "N-no! I'm just tired, it wasn't like th-..." I bury my face in the pillow again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"Why? Wolf Boy?" I ask, folding my arms.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Argh—I just—"
I throw my hands up in the air in exasperation.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 25, 2014)

(Holy crap guys I'm somewhat proud of y'all. Getting past 500.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I go to find some cleaning supplies in the draws and cupboards. I pick up a bucket and mop, handing a broom and apron to Carmen. I also pass him one of Jades bobbles. "Now, tie that hair out your eyes, put that on and start cleaning, wolf boy." I take the bucket. "I'm going to fill this up at the stream."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(#tru)


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"There's a water pump outside, Dusty." I say, and tie my hair up.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



((lmfao))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I whistle, carrying the Dome Fossil under my arm. I get closer to the stream and notice that Jade's there. "Hey, Jade!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"OHMYGODGOAWAY." I scream, and dive underwater.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> "There's a water pump outside, Dusty." I say, and tie my hair up.



I blush slightly at how cute he looks with his hair tied back slightly. "Shut up, I'm not dusty." I go outside to fill up the bucket.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 25, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Holy crap guys I'm somewhat proud of y'all. Getting past 500.)



(( OH LOOK IT'S PAST PAGE 500 TIME FOR JEATH—

_I'm so sorry don't kill me pls_))

(( Sai's at work btw bc I have HW ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

I prop the broom against the wall, unsure of what to do.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"What?" I look around, and notice Jade's clothes on the ground. Embarrassed, I hide behind a bush, burning red.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 25, 2014)

(hnnnng I kinda wanna join but I kinda wanna don't halp me)


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

I pop my head out of the water.
"Honestly, boys..when a woman is bathing, the first idea they get is to spy on them. Now go awayyy!" I say, hiding my face.
_Good thing the water's cloudy._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I come back in and see Carmen is slacking off. "GET TO WORK WOLF BOY!!!" I shout, putting my apron on and pointing up at him. "This house isn't going to clean itself! Put some effort into it, or..." I start to think.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "What?" I look around, and notice Jade's clothes on the ground. Embarrassed, I hide behind a bush, burning red.



((You never said he stopped looking ))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I run back home, covering my face. When I'm near the door, the Dome Fossil slips out of my arm, and falls onto the ground. It cracks, leaving a long opening on top of it. I wait for Dome's soul, or perhaps his false prophet Flareon, to come out and attack. But nothing happens. It sits on the ground, a lifeless, dull stone.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"What? You'll make me use what's in that bag?"
I smirk. "I've never cleaned before. Jade always does it."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I run back home, covering my face. When I'm near the door, the Dome Fossil slips out of my arm, and falls onto the ground. It cracks, leaving a long opening on top of it. I wait for Dome's soul, or perhaps his false prophet Flareon, to come out and attack. But nothing happens. It sits on the ground, a lifeless, dull stone.



((MY WHOLE LIFE IS A LIE))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 25, 2014)

(THATS IT I WANNA JOIN BACK GAHHH)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I blush. "D-d-don't remind me!" I stand beside him and grab the broom, forcing him to hold it. I make sweeping motions with my hands. "Sweep."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (THATS IT I WANNA JOIN BACK GAHHH)


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (THATS IT I WANNA JOIN BACK GAHHH)








"Uhh..where do I put the stuff I sweep?"

I get out and dry off, then dress myself again. Picking up the basket with the clothes, I walk the path back to the hut.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Jawile said:


>



((XD))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Uhh..where do I put the stuff I sweep?"



(hahaha, yeah, I'll get my butt out of this thread now. GL!)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I enter the hut, and sit on the couch, holding my head in my hands in case Jade comes in. I'm also disappointed in Dome. _Why didn't dome leave the stone?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

I see Carmen and Jean arguing, in full cleaning getup.
"Glad to see someone's helping the cleaning for a change.."

"Hey, he forced me!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"Sweep it out the door." I say, still doing motions with my hands. (Sorry guys, my mind is corrupt and in the gutter)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn to Jade. "The place was dirty, I didn't want to die."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Okay, okay.." I try to sweep, but end up hitting Jean in the face with the end of the broom.

"Have fun, boys." I wink, and go inside.
"Hey, Ans."


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I start nibbling on Helix's ear in a cute way.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

(Ans Ra atm)






"Ans Ra is in Helix town." I reply.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I get hit in the face with the broom and hold my nose in panic. "Ouch!" I turn to him, nose bleeding due to his hit. "WOLF, THAT HURT, ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL ME?!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"I... uh..." I get nervous and blush fiercely. I start tapping my fingers nervously.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

Ignore.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Uhhh..okay?"
I go and take the apron off and hang it up.

"Noooo..." I trail off.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Hm?" I say, before trailing kisses down his neck.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"Uhh, sorry 'bout that." I say, concentrating more on the Dome Fossil than Jade.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"YOU DID TRY TO KILL ME, I KNEW IT- ow." I rub my nose and pull a sad face. "Ow, it hurts."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"You're acting strange. Did I scar you for life?" I smile, and pull the hairtie out of my hair.

"Awe, does the boo boo need a kiss to make it better?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"Well, not exactly, but--" A dark, shadowy liquid starts to seep from the crack in the rock.

(It's not really there, Ans Ra is hallucinating it)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 25, 2014)

(I'm going to be honest here: I'd actually like to rejoin. This isn't some all caps thing where a image from Google or that one funny gif you found will cover it. If you don't want me to, why. That's all I have to say.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I nod and blush at the same time, but then realise what I am doing. "I'm not a kid. Ouch."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

( But okay. This is your LAAAAST SHOT. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Is something wrong?" I say, rubbing a dirty plate with a washcloth.

"Eh, why not."
I kiss his nose, then hand him a tissue "Didn't you say blood stains? Don't drip."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(YASS!!!!! I'll be back tomorrow.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

(Is Jade in the same room? Idk?)
I blush as he kisses my nose and I quickly grab the tissue wiping it away. "R-right!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"Uhh, uhh..." A shadowy, black figure rises from the rock. It stares menacingly at me.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

( Let's say they're on the porch? )

I start sweeping.

"You're looking quite pale..are you feeling alright?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I decide to attack the figure. I jump onto it-- But I pass through it, breaking the table.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I sweep until it's all done. "Okay!" I say, excited about cleaning. "Now we just need to scrub it with water and then we are done! This is so exciting!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"You—I MADE that table! What is wrong with you?!"
I pick up the shattered peices of the table and gather them together.

"You get the water." I kick the bucket in his direction.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I kick the bucket back. "No, you! I've done most the work already, lazy dog."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

The dome fossil rolls away, and the figure stays by it. I clamber after it, trying to grab hold of it.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Ummmmm... I.... I... Nothing..." I force a smile and grow even more nervous. _I don't want to leave... Not after what happened last time... But this kinda uncomfortable... I don't know...._


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I smile at his awkwardness. I whisper in his ear, "Do you want me to stop?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Wh-what...? Um... N-not unlessss... You... Wanted to....."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Stop it!"
I grab hold of him, my arms tightly wound around his chest.

"Fiiiine, Dusty."
I go down to the pump to get water.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"No!" I scream, trying to pull myself free as the stone rolls out of sight into the forest. "Let go! I can still get it back before it's too late!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"See, I'm the one in charge! I'm the one who gives orders around here!" I yell victoriously as I wait on the porch.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Theres..nothing..there!" I say, not letting go. "You've already destroyed my table!"

I sneak up behind him with the bucket, and dump it on his head.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Wh-what...? Um... N-not unlessss... You... Wanted to....."



"Not unless I wanted to...?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"Dome Fossil is going to wreak havoc!" In my frustration, I flail my legs, and accidentally slam down on her foot.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"OW!" I cry, letting go of him and falling backwards.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I get covered in freezing water and yelp like a girl. Water going every where, it soaks into all my clothing. I start to shiver, not taking the bucket off my head because I am so cold. "Carmen........ Why........ Do you do this to me?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I chase after the stone into the forest. I can't find it; it rolled too far away.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Because I love you. Now give me my bucket."
I take the bucket off of his head, and go back down to the pump.

I gingerly put weight on my foot that was injured, and gasp, withdrawing it immedietly.
"Fantastic.." I mutter irritably. "Great. My boyfriend has gone insane."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I catch my breath and go red at his comment. _Did he just say he loved me?_ I turn away as he takes the bucket off and I try and sweep with soaking clothes on.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"We had unfinished business!" I yell into the forest. I walk back, thinking of the destruction that will be caused by me.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

Tears rise in my eyes as I limp over to the destroyed table. It will take ages to make a new one..

I hum a song as I fill up the bucket, then come back. "What now?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I grab the bucket and tell him to turn around and pick the wash cloths off the seat. As I wait for him to do that, I prepare my bucket to launch at him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

I shrug, and turn.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I sit down in front of the destroyed table, clutching my head. It really hurts. I feel similar to Aions right now.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

As soon as his back is turned, I dump the water over his head.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

I go red in the face as I realize how what I said had come across. "N-no! I mean... Not... If you want to keep doing whatever you were doing... Th-then, by all means, g-go ahead. B-but I'm still really tired..." I admit.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

I glare at him, my temper rising.
"You—you idiot! What the HELL was more important then my well being, and my h-house!"
I stumble over to the window, still upset.

I stand stock still, my hand an inch from the washcloth, then turn around and passionately kiss him.

( CANON RAIN KISS 
without rain )


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I go red in the face as I realize how what I said had come across. "N-no! I mean... Not... If you want to keep doing whatever you were doing... Th-then, by all means, g-go ahead. B-but I'm still really tired..." I admit.



I sigh. "I'm leaving the house for a bit. I need to explore. You should take a nap, okay?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

((brb/bbs))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"B-but, Jade, Dome Fossil got away! The world could be destroyed by tomorrow morning!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

"Okay... Th-thanks..." I smile, then turn over and wrap myself in the blanket.

((tbh what was the point of Helix getting his own apartment? lmfao))


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"There is no Dome fossil, no Helix fossil, no NOTHING!"
I'm shouting by the end.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"Nya~" I yelp as he kisses me. Surprised at first, I eventually close my eyes and lean up to kiss him back.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Okay... Th-thanks..." I smile, then turn over and wrap myself in the blanket.
> 
> ((tbh what was the point of Helix getting his own apartment? lmfao))



(idfk. XD)

I climb out of the bed, grab the envelope and walk out of my room. I leave my apartment and climb in my car.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"Heresy!" I shout back. "It's all here! Aions would not write a book of lies!" I take out the Book of Helix. "Dome Fossil is out there!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"You IDIOT!"
In my fury, I slap him across the face.
_Oh my god._ My hand stings, and I flee into my bedroom again.

I lean down a bit because of his hight.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I stumble back, putting my hands over the spot where she hit me. Tears well up a bit in my eyes, but I don't say anything. I watch as she runs off. Looking down at the destroyed table, I know what I have to do.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I notice his leaning and I blush even more. _He must hate how small I am...DAMMIT I'M NOT SMALL, EVERYONE ELSE IS JUST TALL! I AM A NORMAL SIZE, THEY ARE JUST TITANS!!!_


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I park outside the coffee shop, order a drink, and sit at an isolated table. Now, for the moment of truth. I open the envelope and a sheet of paper immediately comes out.

"_Sage,

There is much I have to tell you but I cannot dare to tell you here.

Meet me tonight in the Deep-Fry Savant. Come alone.

-See you then..."_

I shove the paper back in the envelope before grabbing my iced tea and going back to my car. Luckily for me, the envelope fits snugly in my pocket... out of sight...

I start driving for a bit, alone with my thoughts, before I arrive at Jade's hut. I park my car and walk up onto the porch.

I call out, "Hey guys!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"I'm never going to get him to drop it." I mumble into a pillow.

I break away. "Is the porch satisfactory yet?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"Y-y-yes kissing- I mean porch is f-fine!" I stutter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Idiot." I say slightly affectionately, and take the hairtie out of my hair.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I repeat. "Hey guys!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I notice Sage. _She didn't see us kissing did she?_ "Hey!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"O-oh, hey."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Idiot." I say slightly affectionately, and take the *hairtie out of my hair*.



As he takes the hairtie out, I sigh a little. _He was so cute with it... Awwww..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Yes, I did." I say bluntly. "You two need to stop being so clingy. It's embarrassing." I laugh.

Wait... that makes me a bit of a hypocrite, doesn't it? ****...


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I try to rebuild the table, using what was left of it after I landed on it, and some spare wood. When I finish, it looks like a bunch of random, serrated pieces of wood stuck together to form the shape of a table. I'm proud of my work, though. I pick it up, and bring it to Jade's bedroom door. I leave it outside the door, and go back to reading the Book of Helix, rubbing the red spot on my face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"NOTHING HAPPENED! ITS NOT EMBARRASSING...well maybe it is. BUT NO, YOU SAW NOTHING!" I say, still soaked in water.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I sigh. "Whatever, losers... Where's Jade?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"H-hey! He dumped water on me!"

I peek outside the door, and the newly 'repaired' table makes me break out in tears again. I duck back inside my room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I shrug. "Inside, I think."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"YOU DUMPED IT FIRST, WOLF BOY!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Well, I think I heard tears so I'm joining you two on the porch." I say before sitting on an open chair.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"I DID NOT!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I roll my eyes at them. "So... Jean, any word from your father?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I nod at Sage. "Good, I don't know how long I can take being alone with wolf boy he tried to kill me with a broom you know!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I roll my eyes at them. "So... Jean, any word from your father?"



"Huh? Oh, not yet." I say.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"I kissed it afterwards.." I mumble, eyeing Jean.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I walk down to the liquor store, and buy a bottle of scotch.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"So... do you guys know anything about who stole Blaze's beer from my fridge? I want to thank the person." I jokingly say.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"A-A...clown stole it!" I stutter.

Sniffling slightly, I limp outside my room.
The table isn't perfect, but it's better then a crumpled heap..
I push it into its place, and pick up the book Ans was reading.
_Bloody rubbish.._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"Urghhhhhhh..." I look at Carmen. "I don't know, all I drank that night was JUICE." I glare at Carmen.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Stop lying. I know you took it." I roll my eyes. "Thanks. I hoped you had fun with it." I comment with a wink.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Does it count if we were drunk at the time..?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Does it count if we were drunk at the time..?"



"It counts if you remember."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I walk out of the store, drinking straight from the bottle.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"I-I-I didn't- I mean I did- I mean, I only drank juice, I swear! And nothing happened! NOTHING!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"You really are hopeless, aren't you, Jean?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"I'm not hopeless!" I snap at Sage.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"...Damn." I mutter.

I resist the urge to throw the book out of the window, and vent myself by washing some dishes viciously.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Well, I guess I'm leaving. You two are no fun. Even _I_ remember what happened that night. But only a few days later." I say, while starting to stand up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"Well, maybe I _do_ remember, but... Shut up!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

I kick Jean. "Good job."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

Once I get home, I leave the bottle on the ground. I walk inside silently, and see Jade washing dishes. I stand behind her. "Um... Sorry... About your table, and your foot." I say awkwardly, rubbing my face.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Well, if it sucked that bad, why not try a round two?" I say, awkwardly standing by the stairs, and wondering if they wanted me to go.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

I turn around. "Have you been drinking?" I say. "I heard you drop something outside that sounded _every so like_ a bottle."

My face turns red.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"N--" I stop myself, not wanting to lie. "It wasn't that much..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

(Lmfao 'round two')

"W-w-well..." I mutter off. _I wouldn't complain if it did- STOP THINKING LIKE THAT JEAN, ITS SO OBVIOUS THIS IS THAT YOH ARE THINKING._ "I... Erm.. Er..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Ans.." I say, my voice trembling.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I watch the two with mild interest but my focus is on the envelope in my pocket.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"I, I... Uuuhh..." My voice trembles as well.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Why were you trying to get out of the house? There was nothing there..I saw nothing.."
My voice is quiet.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"A shadowy, human figure came out of the Dome Fossil. I needed to stop Dome..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I walk over to Sage, trying to change the subject, but face still red. "What's in there? Oh..." I whisper in her ear. "I bet Sai gave you _stuff_ too. Right?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Uhh... what kind of _stuff_?" I ask a bit weirded out, taking my hand out of my pocket but accidentally knocking the envelope to the floor.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I pick up the envelope. "You know..." I whisper what Sai gave me in her ear. I start to open the letter. "Let's see..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Give it back!" I shout.


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Do you have a fever?"
I put a hand on his forehead.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"No, I feel fine, Jade..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"Why?" I ask Sage and take out the note. "Oh... This wasn't what Sai gave me... Are these _notes?_"


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I sigh. "Jean, that's... um... personal..." I start to blush.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I start reading anyway. "Mhm."


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Why are you seeing things that aren't real?!" I say, exasperated.

"Ooooo." I read over his shoulder.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow and hold the note up to her, "Explain?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

"But... They... Are... Real..." My mind feels a little numb after that sentence. Another headache hits, and I stagger back into a chair, clutching my head.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Um..." I snatch the note and start running to my car. I shout behind me, "Just go **** each other already!" I don't stop running until I pause in front of my car door, catching my breath, and still in their sight.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Agree to deal with her later then round two!)


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Well, guess we have to now." I throw my hands up in the air.

"You're not well. Rest." I say.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

"What's up with her?" _I will find out later... Wait did she say?_ I ask then realise what she said. "HEY!!!" I look at Carmen and fold my arms. "Really?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I stand by my car door, waiting for them to go inside their house, before I can make a hasty retreat without seeming strange.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 25, 2014)

I close my eyes, and sigh, hand still attached to my forehead. "Oh, uh, Jade... Umm..." I think for a moment. "Love you."


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "What's up with her?" _I will find out later... Wait did she say?_ I ask then realise what she said. "HEY!!!" I look at Carmen and fold my arms. "Really?"



"We can deal with her later."
I drag him toward the hut.


----------



## Myst (Aug 25, 2014)

I get in my car and drive off with no destination in mind.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 25, 2014)

I wave my arms as he drags me by the shoulder. "H-h-hey hey hey hey hey!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 25, 2014)

"Oh, shut up and rest." 
I kiss him on the head.

( Night, guys. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I grab the bag and cringe. "So...er..."
*fades to black XDDD*

(G'night guys)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

I wake up, and decide I need some fresh air. I've been cooped up inside for too long, and I feel like I'm being suffocated by all of the changes that have been happening since the coma. I'm not sure, but as I exit the complex into the street, I start to kind of miss the simple, empowering world of the experiment...


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I sigh, thinking to myself. I just hope Jean doesn't follow me...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

After sleeping through the night, I wake up suddenly. I look around the room. I see Orion, and smile. _I wonder if he understands me. I don't understand me. I don't know who I am anymore... I want to be who I thought I was..._ I dispel these thoughts, and go back to sleep.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I finally park my car somewhere on the edge of town. I get out and sit on the hood, looking out towards the ocean. This reminds me of when Helix stopped me... I sigh. What am I going to do with him? He needs a life... I need a life. What are we even doing anymore?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

I realize that I have to pay for my apartment. _Which I should actually use for once,_ I think to myself. I decide I need a job, so I can stop myself from getting too 'clingy' with the group. After all of this is over, we need to go our separate ways, after all... don't we? 

I decide to apply at the Deep-Fry Savant, which surprisingly touts a 'HELP WANTED' sign. I have a quick interview, and I'm immediately put to work. _They must be desperate._


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I lie back on the hood of my car, watching the clouds, while I start to grow misty-eyed. I sigh. Why must everything be so unfair?!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

(( what happened? .-. 

o i see they're doing the meaning of life thing))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

When I get a break, I realize that Sage probably doesn't know where I am. I don't want her to think I ran out again or something, so I call her.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I pick up my phone a bit surprised, my voice shaking a bit, "Hey."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

"Hey, Sage." I say. "Just wanted to let you know, I went out for the day and got a job to pay for my apartment... it's at that takeout restaurant we camped out in when we were in the coma."

I register the tremor in her voice. "Hey... is something wrong?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm fine. By the way, you don't need to call me everytime you leave. I don't want to be _that_ kind of girl who obsesses over every little thing her boyfriend does."

****... I called him "boyfriend"... I don't even know what we are...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Btw, Sage is rich because she received money when her mom died.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( what happened? .-.
> 
> o i see they're doing the meaning of life thing))



(Where is Sai?)

(By the way, my bedtime is 11pm-11:30pm. Depends on the time I get in my room.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I reply. "Well, if there's *definitely* nothing on your mind, I'll talk to you later?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

"Yeah. It's not like I'm watching the ocean and wondering how it would feel like to drown... Bye, sweetie!" I quickly hang up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I jump off the hood of my car, walk over, and lean over the fence, the only thing stopping me from certain death, mesmerized by the sight of the ocean.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

"Wha-?" I start, but then notice she's hung up. _What a great image to have for the rest of the day..._ In spite of myself, I start to worry for her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Where is Sai?)
> (By the way, my bedtime is 11pm-11:30pm. Depends on the time I get in my room.)



(( Working in the hospital.  I sleep around 11 PM PST. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

(Sai, stop her? ;D )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Or I can just have Sage stop herself... Idk...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

I sigh as I walk to the break-room. "The ER is the worst." I stretch. ".....I wonder if they've broken something by now. They've probably broken something by now."

---

After what seemed like hours of internal debate, I decide to call Sage.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Just as I was about to hoist myself over, I hear my phone ring. ****. I pick up, sounding a bit irritated, "Yeah?!"

Ugh... I was _so_ close... So... So... Close...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

"I'm on break from all the chaos, wanna meet up? I should have a few hours."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I sigh. "Sure... it's not like I was about to jump off a cliff or anything. Where do you want to meet?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

I frown. "Cliff? Are you at the sea right now? Ah- I think a bistro would be nice, I'm not really sure."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

"Yeah... I'm parked by that viewing area of the ocean with the fence and the bench... I was about to end it all when you called... I guess a bistro sounds nice."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

"End it all? You okay?" My thoughts turn to the sea.

"Oh, and on the topic of the beach, it's pretty there. I need to visit again when I have the time." I check my watch. "Do you want to bring anyone else along?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

"No, that's alright."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm up for pausing this scene after the phone call if you are.

#late #school )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

((guys I'mma go now, so just pretend Helix is in the back listening in if Sage has her secret meeting in the Deep-fry Savant ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((guys I'mma go now, so just pretend Helix is in the back listening in if Sage has her secret meeting in the Deep-fry Savant ))



(Meeting is tomorrow afternoon irl time so Jean/Carmen can be there.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

(( I'm fine with that. We can just continue tomorrow. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

(Mmkay. Hang up the phone. I love how Sai isn't fazed by Sage's suicidalness.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

"I'll text you the directions, expect me to take thirty minutes, I need to visit the first-floor florist. Bye." I hang up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Mmkay. Hang up the phone. I love how Sai isn't fazed by Sage's suicidalness.)



(( Sai can't exactly hear Sage all that well .-. Mumbling when talking on the phone is really ****ty for the listener. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I place the Daffodils on Blaze's nightstand. "Wake up soon."

_*Daffodils, how very romantic. If I recall correctly, they mean unrequited love.*

..........Lia_


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I hang up the phone and facepalm myself so hard that I probably left a mark...

I'm correct as I watch blood drip down my face... It's going to be a long day...

(*done for tonight*

She wasn't mumbling, just talking lower.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

(( well. 
I better make some edits then. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Meeting is tomorrow afternoon irl time so Jean/Carmen can be there.  )



( due to how Jean basically got disowned and possibly have no money, what if I got him a job there aswell? Then he has a reason to be there and spy on the meeting XD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

(~Bump for later~)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( due to how Jean basically got disowned and possibly have no money, what if I got him a job there aswell? Then he has a reason to be there and spy on the meeting XD)



((Jean approaches as they take down the 'help wanted' sign, to see that they just hired Helix for the position. XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Jean approaches as they take down the 'help wanted' sign, to see that they just hired Helix for the position. XD))



(Hahaha, yeah okay sounds good XD I need to get Jean a job somewhere though because he is more or less homeless at the moment with no money.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Also, in the chat anyone?)


----------



## nard (Aug 26, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Hahaha, yeah okay sounds good XD I need to get Jean a job somewhere though because he is more or less homeless at the moment with no money.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Also, in the chat anyone?)




( Just got in the chat. c: )


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

(I'm home but tons of hw so don't expect too much... ._. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Don't worry. I'll post but I'll post slow...)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

( *pokes RP* )


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I park outside the place Sai told me to meet her at. I walk inside and try to spot her among the crowded place.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I decide to wrap my sprained foot in a cloth bandage, and do so.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

((I'll be on later, I'mma go read now... ;o; but again, if that scene happens: _Helix sees all._ ))


----------



## nard (Aug 26, 2014)

( Seems like school is starting to take over life, it sucks. Btw, this is Orion's dream c: )


I'm running. I turn and see a beast. Not like like the one's in the experiment. It's long and wispy, like a ghost. It starts to catch up. I try to run faster, but end up tripping and faceplanting. It grabs my legs and starts to drag me back with its razor teeth digging into my skin. I try and claw onto the ground for it to stop, but it doesn't work. "Help!" I call out. "Help me!" _They will find you..._ It says to me. _And once they do, they will kill you and all your friends...!_ It continues dragging me until I only see darkness. _Goodbye, Orion..._


I bolt upright and breathe heavily. "What was that..." I mutter quietly to myself. I put both my hands on my face and wipe the sweat off my forehead.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

(@Laf: Should Sai spot Sage first or vice versa?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I start baking some bread, but some flour falls out of the bag and into my face, causing me to sneeze and cough.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I send a text to Sai: "I'm here. I don't see you... I have somewhere to be but we can hang out later."

I leave the bistro, get in my car, and start the drive to the Deep-Fry Savant.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Stupid crap.." I mutter, sweeping it off the floor.
"How are you feeling, Ans?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Yeah, fine..." I grunt, clutching my head.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"I know you're lying." I mutter. "Don't lie to me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> I send a text to *Laf*: "I'm here. I don't see you... I have somewhere to be but we can hang out later."
> 
> I leave the bistro, get in my car, and start the drive to the Deep-Fry Savant.



((  ))


I check my phone and sigh. "Guess I'll have to sit at the bar then."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

(You can follow her car? idk... I feel like Sai needs to be at the meeting... maybe Carmen tells her about the note he read?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> (You can follow her car? idk... I feel like Sai needs to be at the meeting... maybe Carmen tells her about the note he read?)



( Carmen's still having 'round two'. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

(Still?!)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"To be honest? My head hurts like Hell."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I park in front of the Deep-Fry Savant and get out of my car. I'm about to walk inside when I feel arms pull me towards an alleyway next to the place. They place a fabric over my eyes and my vision goes dark but I just let them lead me away...


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Then get some sleep! Moaning and groaning won't make it improve."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"I can't sleep, sleep is too hard." I groan.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Oh yeah, I have a rolling pin here..and it's very capable of helping." I wink.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

I see Sage outside the Deep-Fry Savant. She's about to enter when she suddenly... jumps out of sight? I decide to take my break early and have someone cover for me so I can check it out. I run outside and see her being pulled away. I follow cautiously.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Oh, then use it!" I say sarcastically, laughing weakly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Nah, I value your pretty head too much. I'll save it." I plop the dough in the pan.
"Seriously though, you need to sleep."


----------



## nard (Aug 26, 2014)

Working my shift, I start to clean the counter. I look up through the window and see Helix sneaking off into an alley. _What now? Should I follow him? What to do._ I jump over the counter and grab my hoodie. I leave and change the sign on the door to "Closed". I begin to follow Helix into the alley.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

(I'm a back! Let's e go!)

_Am...am I coming back to life? This can't be._ Suddenly I see the faces that I knew. "Am...I hallucinating?"

(GAHHHH I TRIED)


----------



## nard (Aug 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (I'm a back! Let's e go!)
> 
> _Am...am I coming back to life? This can't be._ Suddenly I see the faces that I knew. "Am...I hallucinating?"




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(HAHAHAHA! THATS SO TRUE)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"I'll try to." I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (I'm a back! Let's e go!)
> 
> _Am...am I coming back to life? This can't be._ Suddenly I see the faces that I knew. "Am...I hallucinating?"
> 
> (GAHHHH I TRIED)








That is the clarity of your post ^


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

After walking for a while, the blindfold is taken off. A voice from behind me says:

"I'm sorry I had to do that but I couldn't risk people following us."

(Make yourselves known now. idk)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

This can't be, I think to myself. Heck, I'll throw myself through a window to prove it. I shatter the glass, and I land on the ground. Hard.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> This can't be, I think to myself. Heck, I'll throw myself through a window to prove it. I shatter the glass, and I land on the ground. Hard.



(( So.....
Jean has a BF now, Ethan  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

(I had fallen asleep, what did I miss?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( So.....
> Jean has a BF now Ethan  ))



(Wait what? Going back reading now.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I snore a bit in bed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I end up rolling off the bed in my sleep as I have a nightmare about dirt, dragging the covers with me. I hit the ground with a hard crash, but wont wake up.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

_Okay Ethan, this is real. Now, find Jean. Where would he be..anyway..._ Then I realize it's the middle of the night.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I frantically reach for the covers.

" _When the wind blows
remember me
When the storm cries
listen to the sea
When the waves crash
oh so it seems
When the stars come
so do your dreams._ "

I softly sing a lullaby.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> After walking for a while, the blindfold is taken off. A voice from behind me says:
> 
> "I'm sorry I had to do that but I couldn't risk people following us."
> 
> (Make yourselves known now. idk)



(*cough* *cough*

Helix... Grayson... say something...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

Being naked, I wrap myself completely in covers and start eating the cover.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

(Jeathan is back)

(Can we time skip to morning?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Being naked, I wrap myself completely in covers and start *eating them*.



( O_O )

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> (Jeathan is back)
> 
> (Can we time skip to morning?)



(Nuh-uh... I need the night still... ;-; )


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I eventually find an extra blanket and wrap myself in it.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

(GAH where r u guys?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

(I'm somewhere in the town. Helix/Grayson followed me.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I end up waking up on the floor with a yawn. _Why am I on the floor...? Wait, I'm naked again._

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> (GAH where r u guys?)



(Carmen's and Jade's hut in the woods)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

((GRAYSON DO SOMETHING, YOU'VE BEEN COMPLETELY USELESS FOR THE WHOLE RP, NOW'S YOUR CHANCE))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wandering and wandering through the streets, something gives me an instinct to go this way, then that way. Eventually I find myself standing in front of some sort of shack. I peer into the darkness.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

" _With wings of gold
and silver souls
the bells of Haven seldom toll
Alone in which 
we feel free
But really we will never be._ "

( I just feel lyrical at the moment ~ )


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

(Should I join this? I missed a lot of stuff & I don'r even know whats going on.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (GAH where r u guys?)



(( Sai's at a bistro ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

((blech)) 

"Hey!" I step out of hiding. "What the hell are you doing with Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Sparro said:


> (Should I join this? I missed a lot of stuff & I don'r even know whats going on.



(Yes. Join so I can kill you off. 

Ask Beary but I'm pretty sure she'll say no anyways. Thanks for the interest! ^_^ )


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

Sparro said:


> (Should I join this? I missed a lot of stuff & I don'r even know whats going on.



( Not accepting applicants. )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I fall asleep to Jade's singing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I climb onto the bed to see Carmen. I poke his face with my finger. "Sleepy wolf, wake up."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

_Well, I guess I should get out of here, I'm being a bit of a stalker...heh._


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I smirk and resist the urge to ruffle his hair.

"Mmmmrrrrrrrrrr.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

"Helix? You... uhh... came?"

"I told you to come alone."

I turn around and look at the owner of the voice. A sharply dressed gentleman... like those agents from the movies...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

(Oh, okay. Bye!)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

(Come on...hmmmm)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I continue to jab him. "Stupid Wolf.'


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I instinctively nip his finger.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

My dreams are of my family. Amon Ra, Anku, Aions... And Apis, even though I have no idea what he looks like. I imagine him having my face and Anku's hair.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Come on...hmmmm)



(Wait. An excuse for you to come in is coming up.) XD))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Wait. An excuse for you to come in is coming up.) XD))



(*suspense!*)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I put the bread in an oven in the wall. "Should be done by bedtime.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> I instinctively nip his finger.



"ARGHH!" I scream, loudly that it could be heard outside the hut. I back away, ripping the covers off him as punishment. "That hurt, stupid dog."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

"I wasn't aware she was going anywhere important, and I don't think she was planning on me coming along. But when you see your friend get snatched out from in front of your workplace, it's usually cause for investigation." I exaggerate a shrug.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (*suspense!*)



(Imagine you could hear the scream)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I growl a bit, then roll scrunch myself into a ball.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

"Well, I have important things to discuss with her. Can you leave us alone?"

"Helix, I'll catch up with you later?" Friends... I thought we were more than that... I sigh quietly to myself.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Imagine you could hear the scream)


(LOL, wait that's my cue)

I run into the hut. "What's going on? Well I just made myself look like a stalker there..." I mumble the last part.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I wake up, but keep my eyes closed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I look up to see the boy who had stormed in. I was sitting up, naked except for the bed blanket around my waist. I notice the boy and my eyes widen. "E-E-Ethan?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

"Uh...Jean? Is that you?"

(Ships coming...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

"B-b-but you were dead..." I mumble off, holding my blankets tightly, tears in my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I sit up suddenly, blinking.
"Huh..?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

"Yeah...I...I can't explain it either. But I'm back..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

"E-Ethan... I don't get it... Wy are you here... I loved y- I mean..." I try and move towards the end of the bed to grab my clothes. I has tears in my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

(( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Which ship is taking off? ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Let's make some DRAMAMAMAMAMMAMAMA)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Who's this guy, and why is he in my room?"



Spoiler: this Sparro dude lmao



Sparro: **** YOURSELVES
Maddy: delightful
Sparro: **** YOU!!!
Sparro: *****!*
Tokay: 
Sparro: **** YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU​UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU​UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU​UUUUU
Maddy: Sparro, you're quite rude.
Sparro: BELL TREE IS FULL OF GAYS
Maddy: Also you suck at bb code.
CLS: Oh okay, I will keep that in mind Sparro
Maddy: Yes, I'm bi
Maddy: Problem?
Sparro: YUCK GAYS
Maddy: :3
Maddy: :3
Sparro: GAYS SHOULD BURN
Maddy: :3
Sparro: ALLAH WILL GET YOU *****
Maddy: So should Sparros.
Maddy: Byebye troll
Maddy: Please leave
CLS: Jean Will Burn You
Sparro: ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAHHHHHH​HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH​HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Tokay: Sparros should fly
Sparro: INSHALLAH!
CLS: literally
Sparro: ALLAHU AKKABAR
Maddy: Is this some kind of satanic ritual
Maddy: help me LEAH
Maddy: hold me
CLS cuddles Maddy
Sparro: الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو
Maddy: I'm laughing so ****ing hard you don't even know
Sparro: الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو الرب الحقيقي الوحيد.الله هو


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(The one I promised. The one we never thought would come.)

"And, I have something to tell you too..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Well, I have important things to discuss with her. Can you leave us alone?"
> 
> "Helix, I'll catch up with you later?" Friends... I thought we were more than that... I sigh quietly to myself.



"What? No! I'm not leaving my gir- ...my _friend_ with some creepy stranger in a dark alley!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I look between Carmen and Ethan. "Huh..." _What the hell is going on?_


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

"I..." _Should I do this? There's no turning back..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I wrap myself in a blanket.
"I don't know who the **** you are, but you are getting OUT OF MY ROOM."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

"W-what?" I ask, face red and puzzled that Ethan isn't surprised I am laying naked in a bed with Carmen.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

"Don't ****ing tell me what to do, I'm—" I stop myself.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "What? No! I'm not leaving my gir- ...my _friend_ with some creepy stranger in a dark alley!"



"Well, I really don't want to do this but you leave me no choice." I take a needle out from my bag and sticks it into Helix's neck causing him to get drowsy. "You will knock out and we will be gone by then. Sorry but this is the only way..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "W-what?" I ask, face red and puzzled that Ethan isn't surprised I am laying naked in a bed with Carmen.



"I just want to let know...I'm gay, and I love you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

(( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#Sorrynotsorry ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

My whole entire face turns red, and I punch the guy in the face.
"Get the HELL out of my house."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

My heart starts racing and I sit stunned, unable to speak.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(hahaha it's okay)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> My whole entire face turns red, and I punch the guy in the face.
> "Get the HELL out of my house."



"**** you," I tell the other man. I walk out into the dark night.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> My whole entire face turns red, and I punch the guy in the face.
> "Get the HELL out of my house."



I notice Carmen punch Ethan, and I widen my eyes, but still unable to speak. _Why is this happening?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> (hahaha it's okay)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Carmen's a man, Jade's brother remember XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (hahaha it's okay)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



( CARMEN IS A MANNN. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (hahaha it's okay)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(rolleyes)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I notice Carmen punch Ethan, and I widen my eyes, but still unable to speak. _Why is this happening?_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(Edited. Nobody needs to know. I also left.)

I was just confused at this point. Was I left without a ship...again?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( CARMEN IS A MANNN. )





tokayseye said:


> (rolleyes)



(I DONT NEED YOU TO—GAH.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I sit stunned on the bed, unable to move. _Why...was Ethan here? And he said he loved me... But... Carmen is..._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

I get groggy, and fall to the ground. "If you touch her, I'll... kill..." I pass out.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I get up, and grab my bottle of scotch. I drink what's left of it.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I throw on my clothes, and storm out of the room.
"I am not putting up with your ****, Jean."

I see Carmen storming out of his room, his hair messy.
"What's up?"
"Ans, alcohol isn't going to help your headache.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I get groggy, and fall to the ground. "If you touch her, I'll... kill..." I pass out.



I catch his body as he falls and place him gently propped up against the wall.

"I don't mind meeting you but... what the **** was that?!"

"I'm sorry. I'll explain when we get there." I grab Sage's arm and pull her away from the shop towards my car. We both get in and start driving away.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I collapse onto the bed. Hurt by both Ethan's and Carmen's words. "..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Some random guy comes running in my room, proclaiming his love to Jean..we freaking ****ed, how do you expect me to react?" I fume.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I find a place to stay for the night, so I fall asleep there.

(And I'm going off for the night IRL too. Bai!!!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> "Some random guy comes running in my room, proclaiming his love to Jean..we freaking ****ed, how do you expect me to react?" I fume.



(Hold up. I need to read, that actually happened? Never knew hahaha.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Alcohol helps everything." I say, wiping my face with my arm.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I go under the covers, unable to think straight.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I clench my fists, unable to speak.
"Ans, I WILL take away your drinking rights. This is my house."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I start to get changed.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

After a long drive in silence, he parks the car. The city is merely a distant dot in the horizon. We are on the very outskirts of the town itself.

I turn in my seat to face her, "I have a plan but you have to listen to everything I say, got it?" I explain the plan in-depth to her along with my identity.

I hold in a gasp. "Y-yeah... I can do that..."

I start driving her back and drop her off by the restaurant. Before she gets out, I hand her a bag. "You'll need this." He hands me a phone. "Call me as soon as the job is done."

I climb out of the car and he drives off without a moment's hesitation.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> I clench my fists, unable to speak.
> "Ans, I WILL take away your drinking rights. This is my house."



((*Ans takes off his shirt and runs around swinging it, yelling "It's a free country!"* ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I put the bag inside my car then walk over to the alleyway where Helix was. I walk over to him and give him a hug. I'm sorry...


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I take off my shirt, and swing it around. "Woooo!" I cry. "It's a free country!"

"Aww, come on! I don't drink that much! I'm not drunk!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I get up and start to leave the room.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Woah, woah, woah. Jean, get back in there. You and Carmen and I are going to have a chat. Ans, please don't let my bread burn."
I push both of them back inside Carmen's room.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I watch the bread, making sure it doesn't burn.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I get pushed back inside and snap. "Hey, I can't deal with this surrounded by people!" I say, crossing my arms.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Too bad."

I sit down on the bed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I sigh, rubbing the tears from earlier out of my eyes. "Well, what is it?" I ask Jade.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Carmen says that Etan came in and started 'proclaiming his love to you. Do you love him back?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

I wake up to Sage hugging me. I jump up, then become dizzy. After steadying myself, I look around. "Where is that guy? What did he do?! Are you okay?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

"Helix, what guy? Are you sure you weren't dreaming? I came by to visit you at work but your boss didn't know where you were..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

My mind starts to wander, but I realize the bread is starting to burn a little. I quickly take it out of the oven, burning my hands.

"I teleported bread!" I exclaim, quoting a soldier.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I look down at my feet as Jade tells me that. "I... Did love him... Back in the coma... But... I don't know anymore, I thought he died and I'm confused and I don't get what the hell is going on!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I shove Carmen out of the room, then shut the door.
"_Talk to me._ I want what's best for my brother. So I'll help you the best I can."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Hey Carmen, does the bread look burnt to ya?" I ask.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I notice Carmen get pushed out. "I'm so confused. I loved Ethan, but he died. And then..." I start tearing up again. "Why can't I just be happy with someone, for once."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Helix, what guy? Are you sure you weren't dreaming? I came by to visit you at work but your boss didn't know where you were..."



"What... no... there was somebody here... he kidnapped you when I saw you coming to the restaurant! Look, I still have the mark from his needle!" I show her my neck.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Did you _truly_ love Ethan?" I say gently.

"Nah."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I laugh. "Helix... why don't you take a nap? Maybe it's just the shock of working..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

"..." I think about it. "Well... I always thought he was... Cute 'nd stuff."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

"I see no mark."

(The mark vanished.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Jade told me to watch it. I think I make a good bread watcher."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

"B-but..." I feel confused. "Maybe..."

"But how did I end up in an alleyway, though? I followed you guys here and he knocked me out right here!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Sounds like an infatuation." I say.

"Whatever you say, numbskull." 
I glare at him. "I still don't think you deserve my sister."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I drop my head. "Y-yeah?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I quote a dictionary.
"An intense but short-lived passion or admiration for someone or something. Sounds accurate."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"What?" I glare back. "You should be thankful I saved your sister from that pit in the first place!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I look up at her. "So your saying... I'm only attracted to him, not in love with him? I.. Er... I guess you could be right, but I didn't know."


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"You can't SEE how stressed she is? She's driving herself insane wondering if you love her, or Anku."

"It's a possibility. But for the time being..who has made you the happiest? Simple question."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"I told her that I--" I stop myself. "No, I--" I confuse myself.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

"The happiest? Well, Ethan did blank me half the time and told me he didn't like me that way. Only now has he said he loved me..." I say first. "B-but Carmen pushes me around and we shout all the time. I don't really know if that is 'happy'."


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Think, Jean..please."

"What did I tell you, you drunk?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"I'm not drunk!" I cross my arms. "I... I love both of them..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

"I guess... I've felt strange when I'm with Carmen. I guess that might be a happy feeling?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Which would you rather spend your life with?"

"You can't love two people. Life doesn't work that way."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "B-but..." I feel confused. "Maybe..."
> 
> "But how did I end up in an alleyway, though? I followed you guys here and he knocked me out right here!"



I pat Helix's head. "It's okay. You just overworked yourself too fast. Take the rest of the day off and come back fresh tomorrow." I say with a grin.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Yes you can! How can, how can you not love the wife that you lost??"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I blush and look away. "Well, I've really enjoyed staying with Carmen. So... B-b-but don't think I just want to live with someone forever and ever, that's a long time you know and stuff!" I start to ramble.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"If you break my sister's heart, I will ****ing break your neck. Got that?"

"Who makes you FEEL loved, then?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Which would you rather spend your life with?"
> "*You can't love two people. *Life doesn't work that way."



(( Just wanted to remind everyone that this is Carmen just trying to back up a point and that polyamorous relationships actually exist. ;D ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

"C-Carmen." I mutter. "The stupid wolf boy."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Break my neck and I'll... break... something that you... don't want broken..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

"I... Okay... but I was hoping to take you out to dinner or something later." _Whenever I try to plan something like this it goes to hell..._ I sigh. "Damn."


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

"Helix, tomorrow night, okay?" I grin widely.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"I'll leave you to sort yourself out, okay?"
I pat him on the head, then go outside to see Carmen glaring at Ans.
"Woah woah, what's going on?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

Deciding to think about it, I crawl into the bed to relax and get back to sleep.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

"Okay, tomorrow then." I smile, although I still feel disappointed. I start walking back to my apartment, looking at my feet.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I cough.
"Nothing. Your bread's done." I storm outside.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 26, 2014)

I end up falling asleep on the bed, confused and a little upset. _Ethan... Carmen... Ugh..._
(G2g, night.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"GET BACK HERE, YOU–"
I chase him outside.

"W-wait"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I hear Carmen yelling as he chases me outside. "Hey, stay away from me, ya's!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

I wave goodbye to Helix before running to my car and going home.

I take the bag out with me as I enter my apartment. I lock the door and set to work setting everything up as the man had told me to. Once I'm happy, I leave my apartment and drive away, with only the moonlight to guide me as I go...


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"You won't get away–!"
I chase after him.

"Cut it OUT!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I walk backwards, and watch him get closer. When he's close to me, I push him, hoping to knock him over.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

I fall backwards, except..

Carmen falls on top of me, which is exceedingly painful.
I hit my head and go out cold.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I look behind me, and notice Carmen fall backwards onto Jade. "You idiot!" I yell, running back as fast as I can. A murderous look is in my eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> I wave goodbye to Helix before running to my car and going home.
> 
> I take the bag out with me as I enter my apartment. I lock the door and set to work setting everything up as the man had told me to. Once I'm happy, I leave my apartment and drive away, with only the moonlight to guide me as I go...





tokayseye said:


> "I... Okay... but I was hoping to take you out to dinner or something later." _*Whenever I try to plan something like this it goes to hell...*_ I sigh. "Damn."



((Goddamnit. XD))

((She didn't even offer him a ride? She just drove by him? lmfao))


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Goddamnit. XD))
> 
> ((She didn't even offer him a ride? She just drove by him? lmfao))



(How did Helix get there?  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"****."
I get up. Jade is below me, with a bloody nose, and apparently unconscious.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I push him, and kneel next to Jade. "Oh Helix. Oh ****." I look up at Carmen. "Th'Hell's wrong with you!?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"How was I supposed to know she was right behind me?!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Not chasin' me outside, y'***hole!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> (How did Helix get there?  )



((He walked home... lmfao))


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Stop being a lump and take her inside!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I pick her up, and run inside. I lay her down on the couch. "How do you stop a bloody nose!? I've never had one!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Plug it up..?" I say, scratching my head.

(  We need a timeskip, huhu )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

"Get a napkin, or something!" I command, watching the blood slowly come out.


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Uh.." I come back with a rag I found on the table.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I take the rag and put it in the nostril that the blood is coming out of. "Uh, does that work?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

"Yeahhh...?"

( *scene fades to black* 
TIME SKIP )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I wake up on the floor with a headache. "Jade?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 26, 2014)

My breathing is steady. I am asleep.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 26, 2014)

I decide to make breakfast for when Jade wakes up.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I wake up in my apartment for the first time since I bought it. I go to see how Sage is doing. I'm so happy about our big date tonight... _Finally..._ 

I come to her door, and something doesn't seem right. It was left ajar overnight...? I enter the apartment. "Sage?" 

No answer.

I go to her bedroom, and nobody is inside. On top of a neatly made bed, I see an envelope. _"Helix"_, it has scrawled on it, in slightly messy cursive writing. 

Confused, I open the letter:

_Helix, 

I hope that you're the one reading this. I'm leaving you and the rest of the world, but I hope you still love me as much as I love you. This isn't your fault, it's mine. My fault and fault of the people who organized this experiment in the first place. I am not a violent person, as you know. The pressure of this constant fear, living next to a man who very well may be hunting me... it's just too much to bear. I'm sorry for the pain this may cause you, but I made this decision for my own sake. I refuse to be a victim and a lab rat for Jean's father. I am going out on my own terms, and I want you to know... I will always love you. 

~Sage​_
_Wh...what?_ I'm still a bit confused. I think I know what's going on, but... _Oh, please, no..._

I look around Sage's apartment, calling her name frantically. 

I stop at the bathroom... and open the door... _No. Nonononono... please..._

I fall to my knees and bury my head in my hands at the sight of Sage's dead body in the bath, underwater... holding a knife and bathing in her own blood.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

( *OKAY I HATE YOU. *
Not really but WHYYYY 

EDIT: No idea why my internet is still working.. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( G'night guys. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I stand up, not knowing what to do... _She said it wasn't my fault, but... she was probably just trying to spare my feelings... I never told her I loved her... Why didn't I...?! It *is* my fault, I know it is......._


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

(Laf! Are you there? You should call Helix or Sage!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I call Helix after I finish my shower.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_I feel much more at ease now.

*Why?*

I..... don't know. Venting to the bartender was actually quite nice. Of course, I left out most of the details. 

*Sometimes you just need to get a bit drunk to feel better.*_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I almost miss a call in my stupor, but I pick it up at the last second. "H-h-hello...?"

I only now realize I'd been crying.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"What's wrong? You sound upset." I walk to my bedroom. _I need to sleep. _


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I call Helix after I finish my shower.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(rolleyes)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "What's wrong? You sound upset." I walk to my bedroom. _I need to sleep. _



"S-sai?" I can barely speak. "Y-y-you need t-to come..." I take a deep breath. "C-come to Sage's apartment... n-now... p-please... oh, god..." I start crying again, unable to hold back my tears.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"What happened?" I set the phone on speaker and set it down. _Guess I'll be changing my clothes._


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

(sleep? It's morning RP time. lol)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> (sleep? It's morning RP time. lol)



(( Sai spent the night getting drunk .-. ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I try to speak in between sobs. "It's... I-it's... S-Sage... P-please... Sh-sh-... She's..." I can't bring myself to say it, as if that would take away any slim hope that she could be alive.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"I'm coming now. Leave the door unlocked."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"O-okay...." I hang up and wait on the couch, trying and failing to stop sobbing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

My boots clack as they hit the cement. "**** always seems to happen at this complex."
---

I push the door open slowly. "Helix?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"H-hi..." I continue sobbing, and point to the bathroom...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

_*Might wanna prepare yourself, whatever is in there is probably not pretty.*

What do you think is inside?

*Nothing good.*_

I slowly make my way to the bathroom.

"I- Is that?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I get up, trying to stop the tears, and go to stand in the doorway with Sai. "Y-yes..." I manage.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

_*Damn.*_

"W- We should call the police. Give her a proper funeral and all that. It just isn't like Sage to kill herself without saying anything..."

_*Don't cry, Sai. You have to be strong.*_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"Sh-she... left m-me... this..." I hand Sai the letter, my hand shaking badly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> _*Damn.*_
> 
> "W- We should call the police. Give her a proper funeral and all that. It just isn't like Sage to kill herself *without saying anything*..."
> 
> _*Don't cry, Sai. You have to be strong.*_



(Make Sai think back to the last phone call she had with Sage.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Make Sai think back to the last phone call she had with Sage.  )



(( YOU GOTTA LET ME FINISH THE CONVERSATION SOMETIMES ; A ; ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"Sh-she said... something... t-to me... yesterday... I-I never... never asked her about it... sh-she was thinking about wh... about what drowning w-would feel like..."

((TOO LATE I ALREADY HIJACKED THAT PART ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I nod. "I got a call like that too. She also cancelled lunch with me. I just assumed that she was meeting up with you guys." I hand him back the letter. "Hide it. We don't need the police seeing that note."

I take in a deep breath. "Don't touch the body."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"B-but... why...? H-how could she do this to us?!" I put the letter in my pocket and pound the wall over and over with my fist.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

*Stay calm, Sai.*

"I- I don't _know_, Helix." I bit my lip. "We can call everyone else for a group meeting later, see where we all go from here."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"B-but what d-do *I* do...? Th-they'll p-probably think I k-killed her if they don't have th-the note, but... that h-has all our s-secrets on it, t-too..." I feel hopeless all over again, sinking to the floor and sobbing once more.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I bite my lip. "The police probably won't think too much of the note. They'll probably just assume that Sage  had a mental disorder." I grab Helix. "*You *are coming home with me after we get this sorted out. I'm personally not a fan of this complex."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"B-but... I j-j-just paid off... m-my apartment..." I reply weakly. _Who am I kidding, I just got this apartment so I would be living next door to... Sage..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

_*Sai, leave the note. *

Why?

*Trust me, there'll be hell if the police find out that you're hiding something.*_

"You're coming home with me, Helix. Gio's there, hopefully you'll get along.

Helix, can you walk me through how you discovered Sage's body? Did you touch her?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

Spoiler



(If you leave it to the police, they'll find out that the body doesn't belong to Sage...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"I..." I collect myself as well as I can. "I woke up, and st-stopped by Sage's place. I saw that she had l-left the d-door open, and that something w-was wrong... I went to her bedroom and found the letter. I read it, then l-looked around the h-house... I f-found h-her in the b-bathroom. I haven't t-touched her..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (If you leave it to the police, they'll find out that the body doesn't belong to Sage...)





Spoiler



((Unless that resourceful gentleman were to... smudge the records a bit? ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I nod. "Call the police. We'll give them the note and leave the rest to them."


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

(Sai is so calm...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> _*Damn.*_
> _*Don't cry, Sai. You have to be strong.*_





Lafiel said:


> *Stay calm, Sai.*





Myst said:


> (Sai is so calm...)



(( can we just .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( can we just .-. ))



(lol. Sorry.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Expect Blaze to wake up from his coma sometime this Labor Day's weekend.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

(( cool x^x hopefully I won't have all that much homework this weekend ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I dial the emergency number and explain the situation to them. When they arrive, I try to stay calm and I give them the note that was meant for me. 

I say to Sai, "W-we can go n-now..."

((lol, the emergency number begins with '555' ))

((GET IT BECAUSE THE PAGE NUMBER?!??!?))


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

Spoiler



(Either that was a really good fake body or Sai's medical knowledge wasn't much use or Sai was too distressed to think logically...

so thanks for not ruining it. lmfao ^_^ )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

((brb))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah, let's go."

I survey the apartment before we leave. "Helix, I need to talk to you when we get to the car."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

((back))

When we arrive at Sai's car, I get in. "What did you want to talk about...?" I ask morosely.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"Did _anything_ weird happen recently? Something seems off about this situation."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"Nothing that I can-" Then I remember that apparent vivid dream I had of pursuing Sage and being knocked out by a man in a suit. I tell Sai about this.

"If that... wasn't a dream, then... that guy killed Sage." I say, anger boiling inside me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I back out of the parking lot and into the street. "Damn. It just gets worse."

I sigh. "Who the hell is running all this bull****......"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"I wanna find that guy and kill him." I say sternly.

"But I have no way to find him..." I admit. _I guess I'll drop it for now..._ I feel even more hopeless...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"We'll find him, Helix. Do you think he had connections with Jean's father?"

I park the car. "We're here."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I enter the house. "No, it's fine. It can wait." I say, looking around the house and trying to memorize it.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"I'll show you your room."

((~Imagine Sai shows him everywhere bc I need to sleep~))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( night ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

((kk XD))

I get kind-of-settled into my room... well, the guest room... and lie down in thought... about Sage, about her death... _You can't kill that guy, Helix. You'll get yourself killed. Just let it go for a while. Don't be such a little *****, either. Help out Sai, she's being nice to you._

What seemed like a whole day of surprise and horror was only two hours, but I'm emotionally wrecked, and physically tired... I fall asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

((You guys are both still shown as on this thread, so I hope it's just your mobile devices keeping you logged in. If not, _sleeeeep..._ ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

(



Spoiler



*wakes up* "Oh, what a wonderful day in England Today will be great, let's check the RP." *reads through the RP to find out Sage is freaking dead* "WHAT THE ****??????" *Finds out the body will be a fake* "Oh sweet Jesus, I am so relieved right now. *phew*"


)


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

(@CLS: Ssshhh. Spoiler that. 

Eh, at least I gave you a panic attack at first. ^_^ )


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

( *peeps in before school*
*withdraws to book* )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( *peeps in before school*
> *withdraws to book* )



(HI)


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (HI)



( I have late start today in school huhuhu
But I got to goooo~ )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

(*Waves everyone off to school*)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (@CLS: Ssshhh. Spoiler that.
> 
> Eh, at least I gave you a panic attack at first. ^_^ )



(Oops haha)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Myst said:


> (@CLS: Ssshhh. Spoiler that.
> 
> Eh, at least I gave you a panic attack at first. ^_^ )



((lmfao))


----------



## nard (Aug 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I wake up in my apartment for the first time since I bought it. I go to see how Sage is doing. I'm so happy about our big date tonight... _Finally..._
> 
> I come to her door, and something doesn't seem right. It was left ajar overnight...? I enter the apartment. "Sage?"
> 
> ...



( This... actually made me cry. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( This... actually made me cry. )



(Touch?. I agree :,( )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

((*takes a bow*))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((*takes a bow*))



(Well done, and way better than how I did it lol)


----------



## nard (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Seems like school is starting to take over life, it sucks. Btw, this is Orion's dream c: )
> 
> 
> I'm running. I turn and see a beast. Not like like the one's in the experiment. It's long and wispy, like a ghost. It starts to catch up. I try to run faster, but end up tripping and faceplanting. It grabs my legs and starts to drag me back with its razor teeth digging into my skin. I try and claw onto the ground for it to stop, but it doesn't work. "Help!" I call out. "Help me!" _They will find you..._ It says to me. _And once they do, they will kill you and all your friends...!_ It continues dragging me until I only see darkness. _Goodbye, Orion..._
> ...



( Tokay, you gotta answer to this! A soon to become thunderstorm just started. If I go offline, the power went out. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I wake up to Orion screaming. _I love him. No you don't, you're not gay. Am I not? I think I am. But do you know? It's not who you are. Who are you? Life is a script, you're just words on a page, dancing for a god's amusement. You don't decide your fate, you're already doomed._

Orion wakes up, and I snap to attention. "What is it? Are you alright?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

((lol, who added the 'tokayseye best rper' tag? XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( This... actually made me cry. )



( STOP MAKNG ME FEEL HEARTLESS )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( http://theaftermathroleplay.chatango.com GET ON CHILDREN )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

(( Won't let me connect. ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Won't let me connect. ))



( ?? It should work )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up on a couch.
_What happened..?_


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

I finish making toast. I take it over to Jade, and give her a piece, and leave the other for myself. "You got knocked unconscious by Carmen." I tell her. "Glad to see ya's back up!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"He wouldn't do that.." I say drowsily, and take a small bite of the toast.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

"Nah, Jade, he fell onto you and you had a bloody nose 'n everything."


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Bloody nose?"
I touch the skin under my nose, and feel some dried blood.


----------



## nard (Aug 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I wake up to Orion screaming. _I love him. No you don't, you're not gay. Am I not? I think I am. But do you know? It's not who you are. Who are you? Life is a script, you're just words on a page, dancing for a god's amusement. You don't decide your fate, you're already doomed._
> 
> Orion wakes up, and I snap to attention. "What is it? Are you alright?"
> 
> ...



( Probs Myst. )


I look over and see Shad is awake. "Yeah, I'm fine. Just... a bad dream. What about you? Why're you up?"


( Say thinking.  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"I'm thinking. Go back to sleep."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

I smile at her. "I fixed you up though!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Thank you.."
I nibble on the toast.
"Why were you so mad at Carmen?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

"Well, uh..." I look outside. "He said that he doesn't think I deserve you."


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Why?"
I'm still drowsy, so I don't completely grasp the situation.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

"Uh..."


----------



## nard (Aug 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "I'm thinking. Go back to sleep."




( THE MOMENT IS COMINGGG )


"...What are you thinking about?" _Should I have asked that?_


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Oh. Oh. Oh oh oh oh.."
I bury my face in a pillow.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

"Jade..." I stare at her.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"I don't understand.." I mumble.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

"I... I don't either, really." I say, putting my arm around her.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Carmen needs to stop." I mutter.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

"I guess, yeah..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"I heard that." I mutter from the kitchen.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I wake up later on. _Was it just a nightmare?_ I look around and see Sai's guest room. _It wasn't..._

I need to call someone. I dial Jade...


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

My phone suddenly rings.
"Hello?" I say as I answer it.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"Jade..." I'm surprised at the steadiness of my voice. "Get anyone who's at the hut and go to the Cafe. I'll meet you guys there..." I hang up.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Aye aye."

I put my phone down. "We're going to the caf?, people."

"Why?"
"Don't ask questions. I think it's important."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Waking up, I head toward a caf? for some food and nourishment.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I arrive at the caf? and wait for the others to get here.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 27, 2014)

Name : Lucy
Gender : Female
Appearance : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Personality : Quiet,Kind,shy
Talents: none
Age : 16
Other: none


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Name : Lucy
> Gender : Female
> Appearance :
> 
> ...



(We're not accepting anymore.)


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 27, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (We're not accepting anymore.)



Awww okay.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Come when you can." I say to Ans, and leave for the cafe with Carmen. We arrive, and I see Helix.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

I arrive at the cafe, and see everyone there.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I see Jade, Ans, and Carmen enter. "Where's Jean?" I ask."He needs to know this, too..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"I think he's asleep."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I sit down for some coffee when I see the others there. I ignore them, and decide to just eavesdrop.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

(( whoo~ feel like trash right now ~v~; ))

I wake up to find Helix gone. "What the hell?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pick up my phone and dial Helix's number.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"Sorry... just a second..." I answer my phone. "Yeah?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"Where are you? You could've at least left a note before leaving."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"Oh, sorry. I went to  the cafe to tell the others... about... th-that..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"I'll be there in a bit. Bye." I hang up.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I put the phone away and order some tea. "Anyway, guys... as for why I asked you all t-to be h-here..." My voice shakes as I recall the incident to them, and feel the pain all over again...


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

I tear up, and lean against Ans.

"Did it look like she trusted the 'mysterious man of doom'?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 27, 2014)

I put my arm around Jade to try to comfort her.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"It seems like... sh-she killed herself..." I admit. "The guy was p-probably just a d-dream... like Sage... s-said..." I'm crying a bit now. I try to calm down and drink my tea.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Sage had no reason to kill herself. Maybe.." I smile a bit. 
"Maybe she faked her own death. Maybe the mysterious man was someone she knew..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"St-stop it, Carmen... She's d-dead... and she's n-not coming back..." I bury my face in my arms on the table.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"But what if the body wasn't Sage's?"

"Shut UP!" I say to Carmen, tears falling down my face.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"It was SAGE!" I slam my hand down on the table. "She's dead, and that was her! Now shut the f**k up, and just accept that she's gone!" I realize I was yelling, and shrink back.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"And there was that note.." I say, bluntly unfazed by Helix's outburst.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"What about it?" I say, angry with Carmen.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"I'll try to quote it from memory..

"Sage,

I need to tell you stuff, but need to do it in a dark alley of death.

Meet me tonight in the "Deep-Fry Savant." Come alone.

-See you then..."

No name at the bottom. Jean and I both saw it."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"That was what the note had in it?" _Then that means..._ "That guy killed Sage..." I feel saddened once again, even more guilty for exploding on Carmen. "...Sorry..." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"She wasn't dead when you saw her there, right? He couldn't have killed her."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

A bell chimes as I enter the cafe.

_Everything I've done up until now, what's the point? Why am I still here? Why? Everyone's leaving me again. I shouldn't have gotten involved with them.

*Shhhhhh. Everything will be okay. Just calm down, Sai. Calm down.*_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"He probably came back to her apartment at night and killed her! He already knew where she lived!"

"...Hi, Sai. Sorry for leaving like that without telling you..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

_My head hurts.
Everything happens too quickly._

I notice the group. "No problem, Helix."


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Fine, be pessimistic." I say bluntly.

"You have no soul, Carmen."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I sit down. 

(( running off to do math brb ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"So, guys..." I say, finally. "What do we do now? We can't go after that guy, because we don't even know if he exists... I think we should just lay low for now..." I unconsciously sink lower in my seat while saying this, somewhat driving my point home.


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( running off to do math brb ))



(No worries. Let me know if you need help. ^_^ )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I sit back and sigh.

_I'll never see her face again... her smile...

I'll never feel her embrace... the warmth is gone forever...

I'll never be able to find out anything about her... I'll never be able to take her on a date like I always wanted to...

I'll never be able to find somebody who can care for me like her...

Please... don't let her be dead..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

I go up to the cafe counter and order a croissant.
_She's not dead. She's not dead. Not dead._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

After waking up, I start to pace around the city with a little headache. "Where is everyone?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

( Sherlock is being delayed by my sister, sadness. )

I go outside the cafe and try to call Jean.


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> I go up to the cafe counter and order a croissant.
> _She's not dead. She's not dead. Not dead._



(I'm laughing a bit at Carmen's reaction because he didn't know Sage that well... XD)
(No offense.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'm laughing a bit at Carmen's reaction because he didn't know Sage that well... XD)
> (No offense.)



( HE DOESN'T LIKE DEATH. xD
Admitting that someone died is admitting that he will die someday. He REALLY doesn't like death. )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I'm laughing a bit at Carmen's reaction because he didn't know Sage that well... XD)
> (No offense.)



(Same... <.<)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( HE DOESN'T LIKE DEATH. xD
> Admitting that someone died is admitting that he will die someday. He REALLY doesn't like death. )



((ohhhh XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( HE DOESN'T LIKE DEATH. xD
> Admitting that someone died is admitting that he will die someday. He REALLY doesn't like death. )



(Oh really? I wanna see him react to dead Jade or Jean >: ) haha )
My phone starts ringing and I pick up. "What do you want Wolf Boy? I thought you 'don't have time for my ****'?" I quote him angrily.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

Please don't yell at me, please don't."
My voice is shaking. _Don't think about it._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

I notice he is upset and I panic a little, feeling bad. "W-w-what is it Carmen? You don't sound very happy and stuff, did something happen?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Can you come to the cafe? Everyone is there."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Oh really? I wanna see him react to dead Jade or Jean >: ) haha )
> My phone starts ringing and I pick up. "What do you want Wolf Boy? I thought you 'don't have time for my ****'?" I quote him angrily.



((Or dead Etha- ohwait))


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

( Please don't make that happen ;-; )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

"Okay, I'll be there don't get upset, I'm sure it's okay!" I shut the phone and go to the cafe. I walk inside.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

I bury my face in my hands, and sit back at another table.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

I look for the others. I grab a cup of coffee and sit with them. "Ew, poor people coffee tastes horrible. "


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

I start crying again, not noticing Jean walk in. "I can't believe Sage is dead!" I bury my head in my arms once more, unable to stop the tears.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

I glare at Jean.
"Poor people's coffee? Really?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I watch as Jean enters the cafe. 


(( idk what else to put so eyyyyy 
imagine sai feels slight annoyance/anger at jean))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

"What?" I notice everyone stare at me. I hear about Sage being dead for one Helix. "Waitwaitwaitwait... Huh?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"Don't remind me.."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

I look down and bite my lip.

_I shouldn't have gotten involved with these people.

*No. It's a good thing. You've made friends, Sai. *

Everyone's just getting hurt. I'm tired of this. I could be normal, Lia.

*Normal, but alone. You've found good people, Sai. Trust me.*_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

_She's dead?_ "What?" I say, calmer than the others.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"What do you think?" I snap, showing my canines.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

I notice Carmen snap and I jump back a bit in my seat, thankfully not spilling my drink, my shirt would have gotten dirty. _Phew._ "S-sorry. I didn't know."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

_Where do I go from now?

*I don't know, Sai. I don't know.*_


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"....."
I take a savage bite of my croissant.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

"So...what do we do about it?" I ask.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

"It's not something you can fix." I say darkly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

"But, we have to do something right? Like, find out who did it or... I don't know."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"No. She probably killed herself..." I say, looking up annoyedly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

"No, that's not like her at all, she wouldn't do that. She had no motive."


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

I snatch Carmen's croissant.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"Maybe she just hid it well. Or went insane. Who predicted it when Orion went nuts? Maybe it'll happen to all of us..." I become sad, but can't bring myself to cry.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

(Jean has always been insane tbh) 

"No, that won't happen." I say as I drink my coffee.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 27, 2014)

"Orion was a special case, Helix."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

"And Sage wasn't...?" I sigh. "She was probably put through as much or almost as much as Orion was..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Why are you people SO CALM?!" I say loudly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Because, it's best to stay calm, in situations like this." I tell him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "And Sage wasn't...?" I sigh. "She was probably put through as much or almost as much as Orion was..."



(Possessions. Don't forget.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Possessions. Don't forget.)



((Exacto-mundo. That is the first and possibly the last time I will use that word.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

(I'm bad at being patient. Here is some Sage POV to cheer you up.)

I sigh. The drive might've been short but I couldn't stop feeling like I made a mistake... It's too late now. I'm on the plane.

Maybe, one day, I can go back... but for now, I need to survive... and get stronger... They will need me when the time comes...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I stand up. "I should probably go."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wave to the group. "Bye."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Light. That's the first thing that floods my sight when I open my eyes. I check around and see I'm in the hospital... How the hell did I get here again?

Then the memory hits me hard...

The bullet... Sai healing me...

I sigh. When did living become this hard?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I sigh as I enter the hospital. "I shouldn't have run away back there......"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I look around expecting to see dozens of doctors swarming around me but I'm all alone in my hospital room... I glance over and notice the flowers on the bedside table. How pleasant.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

One of the nurses rushes up to me and whispers into my ear.

"Are you sure?"

He nods.

_*Are you prepared?*

I'm as prepared as I'll ever be. Time to see how much the friend zone sucks._


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I try to move but pain shoots throughout my body. I guess this is the day I can't make a speedy escape...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I try to steady my nerves as I approach the door.

_Daffodils. Oh god the Daffodils. Do you think he knows what they mean?

*Doubt it.*_

(( The flower of unrequited love (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ ))

I slowly push the door open.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I watch the door open. "Hey there. I'm awake." I say with fake happiness.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He doesn't see who came in yet.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I glance at him as I slowly slip into the room. "..... I see that."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Oh, it's you. Hey." I say as I notice Sai slip inside.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I give him a small wave. "Good to see that you're awake. How're you feeling?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"I've been better. What happened?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I avert my eyes. "A lot."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Well, I can't exactly move so... why don't you tell me?" I ask with a genuine smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I sit down by the bedside chair.

"Like I said, a lot.
Holly's dead, Jean and Carmen are together, Helix is living with me now......."

(( Sai doesn't know Ethan is alive
She's also trying to avoid talking about Sage's 'death' ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Wow, sounds like a lot."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah, it really is..." I try to change the subject. "So, what're your plans for when you get out?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Hm... I never really thought of what I would if I were free... maybe I'll hunt down the b*stard and kill him."

(Jean's dad)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"I thought you said you wanted to move onto bigger and better things?" I raise an eyebrow. "If I recall correctly, you're technically a millionaire now."

_It hurts.

*I know. *_


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I laugh easily. "Am I? I was never paid." Morphine starts to shoot into my arms through the tubes. The pain begins to fade away as does my vision.

I ask, eyes beginning to shut, "Sai, do you mind if I take a nap?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I ruffle his hair and stand up. "No problem."

_I need somewhere to cry.

*Car. Always car.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wave goodbye to the sleeping Blaze as I walk into the hallway. Suddenly, it seems, every single event finally hits me.

_I— I need to go to the car.

*Take your time in there, no one's going to judge you.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Is it selfish of me to ask you to stay until I fall asleep?"

It's too late for me to hear her response because before I know it, I'm fast asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

The car beeps as I lock it.

_I'm tired, Lia. Sage is dead, Holly is dead, Blaze needs therapy......._

Tears begin to trickle down my cheek.

_*Guess it was impossible for you to hide your tears after all. At least Blaze is alive.*_

I continue sobbing. "I'm just so tired." I whisper.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

(Night! Guess you ignored Blaze's question. lol)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

(( ;D
guess ya missed my edit

Night ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( ;D
> guess ya missed my edit
> 
> Night ))



(I saw. You acnknowledged that he fell asleep but you never answered the question... ;-; )
(I guess he'll have to ask it again another time. XD )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Is it selfish of me to ask you to stay until I fall asleep?"



((That question, or something else?))


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

( *squees*
BLAI WILL BE REAAALLLL )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

(Blai <3)


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

( *scoots to school* Byebye )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

(*Waves everyone off to school*)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Tia (TheCreeperHugz) is making a roleplay about anime if you guys wanna join BTW. :3)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

(~Bump for later~)


----------



## nard (Aug 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (*Waves everyone off to school*)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Tia (TheCreeperHugz) is making a roleplay about anime if you guys wanna join BTW. :3)




( I wanna join, but I don't know if I can get Mephisto right. )


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 28, 2014)

((As I haven't been active enough, and don't have enough time, you guys can do whatever to my character (if you haven't already).  Kill her, control her, whatever you want, sorry for rarely being active))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> ((As I haven't been active enough, and don't have enough time, you guys can do whatever to my character (if you haven't already).  Kill her, control her, whatever you want, sorry for rarely being active))



((Giolizabeth, though!  Someone needs to take over. lol *Not it!*))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Giolizabeth, though!  Someone needs to take over. lol *Not it!*))



(*Thinks about it*)


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((That question, or something else?))



(We'll see.  )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> (We'll see.  )



((Myst, leave! D:< DOOOO YOOOUUUR HOMEWOOOORRRRK ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

(( nomnomnomnom 

Hi everyone ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Myst, leave! D:< DOOOO YOOOUUUR HOMEWOOOORRRRK ))



(I will once I eat. Gosh, give me a break... >_> )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I end up waking up a few hours later. Sai is gone.

Well, I guess I'm going to be here a while... how to pass the time...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I will once I eat. Gosh, give me a break... >_> )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



((Okay  I'm just doing my "job" lol))


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

( Wait what's happening )


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

(Go to the chat.  )
(Too many parentheses starting up...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

(Hey guys, where did we leave off?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Hey guys, where did we leave off?)



(Assume everyone went home. Btw, Blaze is awake and recovering if you want to visit him.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Assume everyone went home. Btw, Blaze is awake and recovering if you want to visit him.)



(Jean goes to visit him and burns the place down jks.)


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I stare off into the distance, unsure of how to pass the time...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

( uh, guys, my chat died )


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( uh, guys, my chat died )



(Same... kinda...  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( uh, guys, my chat died )



( Refresh? )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Refresh? )



( I have, it won't load. I closed it and stuff but it's not even loading up now.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( I have, it won't load. I closed it and stuff but it's not even loading up now.)



( D8 )

I decide to leave the cafe. I go it the park.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I stay in the cafe, drinking my coffee.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"..."
I continue nibbling on my crossiant.

( We need DRAMAAAAA. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I look over at Jade, not sure want to say.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I chuckle. I wonder what the crew is doing...

They're probably celebrating... after breaking Jean out, I'm sure all their problems just melted away...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I excuse myself and walk aimlessly to another part of town. I come by the hospital, and decide to pay Blaze a visit. I'm almost at the door when I notice Sai in her car. _Is she crying?_ I walk over and knock on the window.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

(MY CHAT KEEPS BREAKING OMFG)

I get up and decide to go for a walk.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> I chuckle. I wonder what the crew is doing...
> 
> They're probably celebrating... after breaking Jean out, *I'm sure all their problems just melted away...*



((And Helix is just like "F**k you, Blaze" ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I look up, startled. _What the hell?_

I roll the window down. "What's up?"

_Is my face red? I bet it's red._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I walk to the park, not sure what to do. I sit on a bench and start playing with fire in my hands.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"You look upset." I say. "Do you wanna... I dunno... talk it out?" 

_My GOD I'm bad at this..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"You going to burn down another building?" I grumble from nearby.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Maybe." I say and close my hand and get rid of the fire.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I shake my head. "I'm fine, Helix. What're you up to?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"..." I say nothing, glaring moodily at the ground.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"What is it, wolf boy?" I ask, noticing his mood.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Ethan." I say bluntly.
"I'm going to tear him limb from limb.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I turn to him angrily. "Don't you dare!" I snap.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"So you DO like him?" I growl.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"N-No!" I say. "It's not that, it's just... I don't want you hurting people!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

My fists clench.
"I've hurt plenty of people when they should be punished."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I jump up to face him. "I don't want you hurting Ethan!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Nothing much, I was about to visit Blaze... I was walking and kinda ended up here..." I lean in on the ledge of the car window. "...Are you sure you're fine? You looked like you were... crying a second ago..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"I'm fine."

I open the car door. "I'll take you to see him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_CONCEAL DON'T FEEL DON'T LET THEM KNOOOOOOWWWWW _


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

_She's not fine._

"Okay, thanks." I put on a weak smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I head for the entrance. "Blaze isn't...... the_ same_ as when you last saw him."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

My hand moves faster then my brain as I slap him across the face.
"You can't avoid it. You'll have to choose somebody." I hiss, and trudge away, my hand stinging.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"What do you mean?" I say, puzzled.

_So he's not a manipulative, lying b*stard anymore? Riiiight..._ I chuckle lightly, trying to distract myself.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I get slapped hard across the face, and I stand in shock, my face stinging and a red mark forming. I turn around and walk away from him to be alone. _Ouch._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"Well first off, he's awake. Second, I think he really wants to get along with us this time around." I walk up the stairs.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

_You're just grieving. Grieving because you know that he won't choose you.
No point, I'll have my heart broken. No point in loving.
But I can't help it.._

- - - Post Merge - - -

_The hell?_
I watch an argument take place at the park between Carmen and Jean, then Carmen slapping Jean across the face. And Carmen leaving.
"What happened?" I say, running up to Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I try and push past Jade, holding my face. "Leave me alone..." I say.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

( Jade gets all motherly now because Jean is tinyyyy heheh )

I grab him and pull him into a hug.
"I know it hurts, okay?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Yeah, but he also 'wanted to get along with us' the first time... then he drugged us and tried to kill Sage because WE wanted to get along with HIM." 

_Well, YOU wanted to get along with him..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I feel tears in my eyes and hug her back.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I stay silent until we reach Blaze's door. "Need some time to compose yourself, Mr. Lord Helix?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"I'm always here if you need a shoulder to lean on, you know." I smile.
"Come on, let's talk about it."  I guide him to a bench.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I sit on the bench and hold my face. "H-he hit me." I tell Jade.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Can you elaborate?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I hear voices from outside my door. I call out, "Hey! I'm in here."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I sigh. "No, I'm alright... Let's see him." I walk into Blaze's room.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I spot Helix and immediately ask, "Where's Sage? I swear you two are tied at the waist or something. It's kinda cute." I chuckle.

(Watch Blaze say the wrong things. XD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"He just started shouting at me, then he told me he was going to kill Ethan, so I told him to stop and he hit me. Then left..." I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I follow Helix and look down in response to Blaze's comment. _Well that greeting could've gone better._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"I lied, I need some time to compose myself." I say, seething with anger. I walk outside and kick a wall repeatedly.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I watch Helix confused. I ask Sai, "What's up with him? It's not like I said anything bad, did I?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Carmen wouldn't kill anybody. He was probably just angry."
I sigh.
"Carmen was always a strange kid..even I could tell. He would obsess over death..studying it, etc.
He saw our mother die, Jean. He is terrified of losing anybody, through death, or other means."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"Helix......" I wince as I hear loud thumping.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn to Blaze. "..... Like I said, a lot has happened while you were asleep." I find myself staring at the ground again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"H-he watched his mother die?" I say a little shocked. "Oh..." I mumble off.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Oh. Guess there's trouble in paradise... I knew it'd happen sooner or later. Couples like them don't last very long."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I push my hair behind my ear. "....not exactly." _oh dear lord do I sound nervous and scared I bet I sound nervous and scared_

I sit in the bedside chair.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"I only know because I heard him mumbling in his sleep. He couldn't do anything."
"Sage's death only brought those bad feelings back. He doesn't want to lose you too."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Are _you_ okay, Sai? You sound nervous."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I walk slowly back into the room and sit down at the opposite end of the room from Blaze. "Yeah, we didn't last very long..." I glare at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"I guess." I mumble. "I should apologise to him or something. This is all my fault, I'm a horrible person."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"Blaze....." I find myself looking at the floor again. _What's up with me and floors today?_

"Promise me that you won't say something stupid. Promise me, and then I'll tell you."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I jab him sharply in the ribs.
"No it is NOT your fault. You can't help who you love. But he was right, you have to decide eventually. Carmen still loves you, you know. No matte how much he slaps you, that won't change."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"What's up with you two? Sai's gloomy and Helix is mad as ever. What the **** did I do wrong?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> "Blaze....." I find myself looking at the floor again. _What's up with me and floors today?_
> 
> "Promise me that you won't say something stupid. Promise me, and then I'll tell you."



"I'll try." I say with a signature smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

(( I love this gif







 ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Ow." I respond and then get up. "I know, but it's hard you know."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "S— Sage is......gone."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I pat him on the back and stand up. "I know. Give him time."


----------



## nard (Aug 28, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I love this gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



( Laf pls join the Chatango chat. ;~; http://theaftermathroleplay.chatango.com/ )


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Wow." I wonder if Helix had anything to do with it...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Laf pls join the Chatango chat. ;~; http://theaftermathroleplay.chatango.com/ )



(( Like I said before, it doesn't work for me. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I nod. "I will have to find him before the stupid wolf eats someone or blows a house down." I tell her and run off in the direction Carmen went.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"I— It came as a shock to all of us."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I fume back at the hut, burying myself in pillows and blankets.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I find the hut, thinking he might be in there. I knock on his bedroom door. "Wolf boy- I mean, Carmen, I'm so sorry!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I scratch my head. "Yeah... I can see why..." Wow... Sage dead? Why _her_ out of all of them? Why not Jean or Helix? Or maybe now's my chance to make amends.

I clear my throat and say bluntly, "Helix, I'm sorry, dude, for all those times I attacked her."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"She killed herself... or somebody killed her and tried to fake a suicide... we don't really know at this point..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're sorry? Oh, THAT'S fine, then. In fact, how do I know a friend of yours didn't just come and kill her?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"It's not your problem, I'm a ****ing screwup."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I open the door, not even asking if I can come in and jump on top of the covers, trying to hug him through the sheets. "No you're not!" I say, face still hurting.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Well, _sorry_, why the **** would I do that? But seriously dude, how do you think _I_ handled it when Holly died? Well, before I found out she was alive again but that's besides the point. I lost myself. I drank. I got in fights. I was stupid. Just don't be like me."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"..."
I let him hug me.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"If I was like _you_, I'd _have_ to do all of those things in order to live with myself..." I speak through gritted teeth, trying not to yell.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I stay silent.

_I shouldn't be here._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Silly dog!" I give a half smile and a little giggle, not even blushing. "You don't need to be upset."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Whatever. I didn't kill your girl. Why'd you come anyways?" I ask, my tone growing bitter.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"Everyone needs to shut up. Now."

_I'm tired._


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"I was the one who slapped _you_. Shouldn't you be the upset one?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

My face still stings. "I'm fine!" I lie.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Sai, this doesn't concern you, okay? Just leave the guys to talk."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"My still sore hand says otherwise."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I have no comeback. "I... don't know." I admit. I look away.

_Did I come just to see Sai? She's tough enough, I shouldn't be the one worrying about HER... right?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"..." I don't know what to say and hug him less tightly. "...Well, it does hurt... But don't worry about it..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Why do I cause people I love pain.." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I laugh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I turn around and lie on my back, still on top of the covers he is inside of. "Don't worry about it."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"You say that like I haven't ****ing lost anyone in my entire life. Like I live in a ****ing pastel pink mahou shoujo dreamworld. News flash— I'm not the dumb little healer girl, okay?"

_It feels good to get things off my chest._


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"..I'll try."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I begin breathing deeply. _Calm down..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I smirk at her sudden outburst. "Well, it doesn't help to keep it in, now does it? Go on. Let it all out."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I start to pull the covers off. "Stop being a baby, you stupid wolf!" I laugh, hiding the pain in my face.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Oh, shut up."

( BGO GAME PLEASE JOIN
http://s2.boardgame-online.com/g/game.php?g=hnOl&k=kky
pleasepleaseplease)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I hold my head. "I should go."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand up.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I grab Sai's arm. "Wait... why aren't you letting off steam? I don't mind." I smile.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I notice Blaze laugh at me. I restrain myself, then sit back in the chair. "I'd argue, but I'm just too tired for your **** right now, Blaze." 

_Why the f**k does Sai still side with this d**chebag?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get up as well. "I'll go, too."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Meanie." I sticky my tongue out at him and pull the cover off.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Well, bye then. Be sure to invite me to the funeral." I joke, no longer caring how they'll react.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I wince at Blaze's comment.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> I grab Sai's arm. "Wait... why aren't you letting off steam? I don't mind." I smile.



(Sure. Ignore this. XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I roll over onto my back.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Sure. Ignore this. XD)



(( I mean how is she going to reply to that in a nice way he just joked about Sage's death ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I mean how is she going to reply to that in a nice way he just joked about Sage's death ))



(*shrug* I thought you were leaving. XD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I jump onto him and start playing with his face to make him smile.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I stare at Blaze with malice. I turn around and walk out.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I give Blaze a weak smile as I leave. "Get well soon. Call the nurses if you need anyone."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Mrrrphhh–"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I run after Helix. "This was a bad idea..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, that went well. I wonder how many more days I'll be stuck in this infernal place...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Mrrrphhh?"



I pull his mouth corners with my fingers to make him smile. "Stupid wolf, cheer up already!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I poke him in the face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I get poked in the face, he touched where he slapped me earlier and it causes my face to sting. "Ouch..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Well, that went well. I wonder how many more days I'll be stuck in this infernal place...



((Blaze


infernal

PUNS ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Sorry.." I murmur.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I grab the pillow and shove it in his face. "Take that!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Blaze
> infernal
> PUNS ))



(( I laughed but I know I shouldn't))

I tap Helix's shoulder.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I run after Helix. "This was a bad idea..."



"Yeah, I don't know why I decided to even come to the hospital anyway..." 

_I was just wandering and ended up here, right?_

Sai taps my shoulder. "Yeah. What?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I bite the pillow, causing feathers to fill my mouth. I start coughing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I shrug. "D'you wanna meet up with everyone else? It'll help take your mind off Blaze."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I notice him bite the pillow and coughing, pulling it away from him. "Jesus, you are like 100% dog aren't you!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

_It'll help me forget too.

*Good job. I can't believe that he would say such idiotic things. Actually, thinking back on everything, I do.*_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"I... Well, we tried that, and now everyone got p*ssed at each each other... I shouldn't have even called that group meeting in the first place..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I sigh. "Where d'you wanna go, then?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Technically, 35–" I cough. "Percent."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Ohhhhhh." I say, crossing my arms, trying to cheer him up.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"I dunno... I reserved a restaurant for... Sage and myself... tonight..." I realize what I was about to suggest, and feel horrible. "You know what, never mind me. What do you like to do? You've been working really hard for us all, and you need some relaxation." I manage a smile.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I pick a feather off my tongue. "Ew."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Well done, wolf boy." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"I caught a bird for you, kitty."
I throw a pillow at him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

After a long flight, the plane finally ends. I step out of the plan slowly, pulling my meager belongings with me. Outside, I could only see trees in the distance. Nothing as to guide me to where we went. I notice the man from earlier. I ask, "Hey. Where are we?"

"Well, where we are does not matter. I'll tell you more once we arrive at the headquarters." I scratch the back of my head. "This may seem a bit random but... do you ever find yourself getting dizzy after mind-reading?"

"Yeah... why?"

I hand her a bracelet. "As long as you wear this, it'll help clear away any negative effects of mind-reading. It might even improve your ability as well. Alright. Let's go."

I take the bracelet and put it on. I follow the guy into a car and we drive farther away from the small airport. 

I sigh. I hope the others are okay...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Nya~" I get hit by the pillow, right in the face. "I don't want your unclean birds, you stupid wolf- AND THAT'S A PILLOW!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Close enough."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Pfft." I say, then tickle his stomach.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Nonononooo~" I start giggling.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I continue to tickle him and smirk evilly. "Mwahahah."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Nonono, stahhhhp!" I laugh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Why should I! You always be mean to me! It's my turn!" I say, not stopping.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"You evil–" I break off into laughter, and push him, accidently shoving him too hard..


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"....I'm not sure. I thought I'd be happily chatting with Blaze for the next few hours, but I should've seen this coming. Blaze's _always_ been like this." 

_I was right, Lia. It hurts. Love hurts._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I get shoved off too hard, fall off the bed and smash my head against the floor with a huge bang. "Agh!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Oh my god, I'm so sorry!"
I peep over the bed at him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

(Where is Sai and Helix? I want Jean's dad to pay Blaze a visit. ^_^ )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"I'm... Fine..." I mutter, trying to get back up onto the bed, but failing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Where is Sai and Helix? I want Jean's dad to pay Blaze a visit. ^_^ )



(( They're in the hallway/lobby, I think. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Still no sign of Holly!?" I rampage around the room. "Goddammit!" I call for my limo. "Might pay that Blaze visit, I bet he did this!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( They're in the hallway/lobby, I think. ))



(mmkay. Be prepared. ;D )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Still no sign of Holly!?" I rampage around the room. "Goddammit!" I call for my limo. "Might pay that Blaze visit, I bet he did this!"



((*clapclap* "BUTLER!! Bring me my street tuxedo!"))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (mmkay. Be prepared. ;D )



((I thought they were in Sai's car. w/e))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, you have to have SOMETHING that you like, outside of work and the group. Any hobbies? Do you like movies? Ever wanted to do something but just didn't have the time?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I tilt my head. "I've only ever had two dreams, Helix. One: become a doctor. Two: raise a family. I  just never had time for anything else." 
I sigh. "How about we go shopping to help you get settled in?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I get out my limo with my two body guards, enter the hospital and walk to Blazes' room.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

(wait! Jean's dad needs to bump into you guys!)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Er... okay, thanks. Let's go. I, uh... don't have a car, can I get a ride with you?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

(*ahem* Sai/Helix see him)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> (wait! Jean's dad needs to bump into you guys!)



((We haven't gone anywhere yet, but Jean's dad seems to have ignored us XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"****. What hurts?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

(Okay, imagine Jean's dad magically found you guys.)

*ahem* I clear my throat to be seen. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"M-my head."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I look at the man. "......****."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Who are you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"I don't want trouble right now, excuse me, I need to see Blaze." I say, guards behind me.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Where on your head? How bad?"
I can tell I'm fussing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

My eyes widen when I notice the guards. "Why?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Just the back of my skull, it's fine!" I try and reassure him, but mixed with the pain from the slap, I don't feel too good.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"I don't know who you are, but if you want to see Blaze, I hope nothing tragic happened to you recently. He looooooooves to f**k with people who are in mourning..." I say bitterly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Business. Now move, girl."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I effortlessly lift him onto the bed.
"Looks like a bruise, it'll heal." I hop up next to him.
"You need to rest."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I roll my eyes and move to the next room and find Blaze.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm not a baby! I'm fine!" I tell him, sitting up.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I grab Helix's arm and run into Blaze's room. "Helix, we are in a majorly ****ed up situation right now."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

I drink fancy Egyptian wine back at the hut.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Who the f**k is this guy?! At least get me on the same page here!"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> I drink fancy Egyptian wine back at the hut.



((Gotta love Ans))


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I glance up to see my boss here. "Are you here to shoot me again?" I ask with as much sarcasm as I can muster.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"You are going to sleep, and you are going to LIKE IT."

I walk back into the hut.
"Ans, really?!" I say, exasperated.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"No, but if you don't answer my questions and do as I say, the punishment will be much worse, believe me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Pfft. Make me!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"As you can tell from Blaze's enthusiasm, he may or may not kind of sort of be Jean's dad."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I sigh. I ask, obviously annoyed, "What is it now?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I watch as Jean's father threatens Blaze. _What the hell am I supposed to do now?......_


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Oh, I'll make you."
I kiss him.

( THE RELATIONSHIP IS RESTORED  UNTIL FIRENINJA COMES BACK )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"First, I want to know what the hell you did to my wife. Holly. Where the hell is she? What happened to her?"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

"Got this in a strange package marked with and Ankh. I have no idea who it's from."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Oh. HIM." I say.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I get kissed and try and resist him. _Don't fall for it._ "I'm not-" I say in between kissing him, "going to fall- for your wolf tricks!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I start to visibly tense up. "I didn't do anything, okay?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"You idiot! You don't just drink wine you don't know who it's from–and you don't drink in this house!"
I frown, and point towards the door. "Out, or stop."

"Pff, you already have." I murmur.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "First, I want to know what the hell you did to my wife. Holly. Where the hell is she? What happened to her?"



(( well she obviously didn't kill herself
and we obviously didn't burn the body  ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Who the f**k is Holly, and where was I for all of this?!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I notice Helix and Sai are back and facepalm myself... Oh, god...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Strange. I don't believe you."
"Have not!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"This is definitely not a good place for us right now."

I begin to inch backwards.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"Well, I don't know." I glance over at Sai and plead her to help with my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I continue to kiss him. "Then why are you still here?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I take a deep breath as I watch Blaze stare at me.

"Excuse me sir, I think you're disrupting this patient." I approach Jean's father. "I'm going to have to ask you to leave. Any stress will be detrimental to his health. I understand that you have frustrations, but amnesia patients are very delicate."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Amnesia? I watch the scene with a confused expression.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"I-I-I don't know! I'm homeless!" I panic, not sure what to say as he kisses me. I blush... again.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I break away.
"You have a home here, Dusty. Even if you run off with that mutt Ethan, I'll still love you. Okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"oh," I say to Sai. "Amnesia? Okay, seeing how you are his girlfriend, maybe you could inform me on what happened to my wife." I retort.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I remain silent.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Y-you love me?" I ask, then mutter. "I mean, I won't run off with him, I promise!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I narrow my eyes. "I am his doctor. If you wish to file a missing persons report, you should go down the block."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Well, I'm sure he's telling the truth." I admit. "Hard for him to kill... anyone... while he was in a coma." I spit a rope of phlegm onto Jean's dad and whip him against a wall, then I jump onto one of his guards and- _Oh god..._ -kiss him on the lips, filling his throat and lungs with sticky, suffocating spit.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

(the wine is from anku  )

I sigh, and leave the house.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I sigh. "Sai, I don't think you get it." I snap my fingers and the remaining guard restrains Helix. "I'm trying to be reasonable right now, and you are making this really difficult. Now you two, go make out and do teenage things else where as I talk to Blaze."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Yeah, now shut up, cat-face." I shove a pillow in his face.

I sit down on the couch, and bury my face in my hands.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

(( I just had a creepy headcanon O_O What if Holly and Sai are half-sisters? 

This is what happens when I don't do any creative writing for awhile x^x))


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

I leave the wine outside to finish later. I go back inside, and sit down next to Jade.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Nya~ I'm not a cat!" I struggle against the pillow.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"You're driving me crazy." I mumble.

"Your constant meowing contradicts that claim."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I ready my blasts. "Don't touch him. By the way, it deeply offends me that you'd think I would go for Helix. Do I really come off as that type of person? I always thought we had a familial bond."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"It's just a-" I get suffocated by the pillow. "Reflex!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"Go to sleep already."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I take out my pistol and point it at her. "Blah blah blah. Now tell me what happened to Holly, and I might leave." 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Never! Even if it ends up killing me!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

"I'm sorry, Jade. It's just... Trying to cope with losing Anku, the alcohol seems to help."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I speak up. "Leave her out of this. She did nothing wrong. Go ahead. Shoot me. But don't hurt her."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I flick him on the forehead, and plop down to sleep.
"I'm sleeping anyways."

"Ans..I worry.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Well if someone just answers me, I will not hurt anyone." I tell Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"I told you. I. Don't. Know." I spit out bitterly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"You're no fun." I stick my tongue out at him and fold my arms childishly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I walk over to Blaze. _****_

I grab his hand and give it a small squeeze. _Thank you._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I spit a wire at the end of the pistol, blocking the chamber, then rip the gun out of his hand. I suck it into my mouth ((yes, the chamber is aiming into his mouth and the handle's on the outside XD)), then spin around, whacking the guard in the face and breaking loose. I spit out the gun and hold it in my hand.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I stand back, startled a little, but don't lose my cool.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

I put my arm around her. "Jade, I'll be fine. I haven't been drunk in forever."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I back toward Sai and Blaze, pointing the gun at Jean's dad and spitting into the guard's eyes and mouth repeatedly. I don't break eye contact with Jean's dad.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I glance over at Sai's hand in mine and flash her a smile.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"And I don't want you drunk at all..!"

"Can't hear you, ZZZZZ."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I sigh. "Do you REALLY want me to get serious with you guys. This is your last warning."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

I smile at her.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

"When has it not been serious? I'm sure you're the one who killed Sage."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Argh! You're so mean!" I roll over to hug his side.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I start snoring.

I frown at him. "Not funny."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> "When has it not been serious? I'm sure you're the one who killed Sage."



"Are you sure, Blaze? Because this is important to me." Anger starts to boil up inside me again.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

"Oh." I look down.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Fine, but you guys brought this on yourselves, I just came here for a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now." I whip out my other gun, but this one was loaded with little syringe darts. I fire and hit all three of them. (It's the stuff that makes the powers go insane.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I notice Carmen snoring and I soon end up falling asleep too. I nibble on his ear all cat like.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I open one eye, and smirk.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I feel spit bubbling in my throat and my rage grows. I jump across Blaze's bed and tackle Jean's father, kissing him like I did the other guard, covering his throat and head with spit. I begin biting him and spitting into the wounds.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I pull the dart out. "****."

"We have about 20 minutes." I smile at Blaze, "Good thing that you don't have any power."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

I get hit by a dart. I yell, "What the **** did you put in these?!"

My head slowly starts to grow dizzy. Time starts to lose meaning... my eyes are fluttering in and out but I do my best to fight on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"20 minutes? I feel like crap now..." I mumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I try and hold him off, shooting several more rounds into Helix. "Ew, don't kiss me. I'm not gay you b*stard, that's gross!"
I unconsciously kiss Carmen's ear in my sleep.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I continue my assault, beating in his face and attempting to suffocate him. My spitting is fiercer now. _Doesn't he know I'll only fill his lungs faster?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Oh, after my experiments this kicks in faster than the other drugs I gave you guys."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

"Um... I'm gonna go sit by the stream for a while, if you'd like to join me." I say, standing up.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I glare at Jean's father. "What the hell does this do to a regular human?" I point at the dart.

"Actually, you would be Bisexual. There's more than three sexualities in this world."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I back away injured by Helix and towards the door. "Find out for yourself in approximately three mins." I move out the door. "Oh, and don't think you can hurt me, I created you guys after all."


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

I smile to myself and fall asleep.

I stand up, and follow.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

I fall asleep, dreaming about kitties.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I pull the darts out of myself and throw them to the floor. I continue spitting out the window until my mouth is dry. "We'll see who can't hurt who," I say, "when I shoot that ***** in the f**king head."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 28, 2014)

I walk down with her to the stream, and sit by it, putting my feet in the water. "I wonder who that package was from."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

*Daddy of the year scuttles off like a crab* jks!.


----------



## Beary (Aug 28, 2014)

"If you die from poison, I'll never forgive you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I grip the sheets. "I'd say that I'm prepared, but it was hell the first time."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

My breaths come out rapid and weak. "S-sai..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"I don't know what I can do to help... can you release any of the energy into me?" I ask hopefully.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

"Nya~" I mumble as I sleep.

(Night guys)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

My grip tightens as the pain engulfs my body. "I...wish..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

All the energy is wiped out of me at once and I knock out cold.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh, god... what do I do? "Uh... okay, Sai, just... hold on... how many people have you healed since last time this happened? It might not be as bad?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"Blaze........." A new wave hits me. "****......"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Blaze?" I ask, confused. "You healed... Blaze... again?" I look at Blaze, knocked out in the bed. He's caused Sai so much pain and suffering... 

_It would be so easy..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

"Y— Yeah....."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_*Sai. Are you okay?*

Not really, but I'll survive._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"Sai, I think I need to wait outside." I say, looking at Blaze with malice. "Do you need me to bring you anything or do anything for you?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I release my grip. "I— I think I'm getting better."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I try to stand up. "You're driving."

_**** it still hurts_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I help Sai stand up, in case she falls. "Are you sure?" I say, worried. She still looks a bit pained, but who wouldn't after that, I suppose...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I hand Helix the keys. "Let's go home."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Yup. Definitely getting better. Just a killer headache now._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

"I... uh..." _Damn, this is embarrassing..._ "I... well... I... can't drive..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 28, 2014)

I sigh and hand him my phone. "Call Gio."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

I call Gio from Sai's phone. Hopefully he's not too busy... 

((brb gotta get ready to sleep))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"Hello?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( got it. I'm doing HW rn ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

((Back, sorry I took a while... I can't load web pages on computer atm for some reason so I had to get my phone )) 

"Hey. This is Helix, Sai's friend... I think we met one time? Anyway, can you give us a lift? We're at the hospital."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"Sure, but doesn't Sai have a car?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"She's not in a good condition to drive. There was a run-in, and she's just been through a lot of pain. And I don't have a license... Plus, Sai works here. She can leave her car until tomorrow. Thanks again..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

".... I'm on my way." I hang up. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Let's go outside."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Alright." I say. "Wanna wait in your car?" I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I nod. "Let's go."

I race to the hospital. "I wonder if Sai is okay...."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

I get out and wave as I see Gio approaching. 

(Myst demands Helix fall asleep ASAP. XD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

(( I got this  ))

~ GIO PICKS EVERYONE UP AND THEY ALL GO HOME ~


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

(I have something planned.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

((thank))

I am exhausted after the horrifying events of the day. I collapse onto the bed of the guest room and drift into a deep sleep...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

(( imagine that Sai is eating a sandwich or something idk ~v~ ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( imagine that Sai is eating a sandwich or something idk ~v~ ))



(Make Gio ask Sai questions?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I am suddenly in Sage's apartment, sitting on the couch. I look over, and sitting there next to me... "Sage?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Hey, Helix." I reply calmly. Hopefully, he only thinks this is a dream..._

(Purple means dream and I love this purple. ^_^ )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"How are you...? You're dead. You're not real, go away..."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I sigh, trying not to show how much this hurts me. "Helix, this is a dream. I may not be here but I live inside your mind..."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"So, sis. What exactly was your dire emergency?"

I chew my sandwich. "....."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I look at her, tearing up yet again. "But I don't want you here. You're dead. Why are you here, other than to cause me pain...?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_My eyes start to tear up. "I-I'm not here. I'm a figment of your imagination. I only know as much as you do and I act the way you remember Sage as. I am not the real Sage." Oh, god... why does this hurt so much?_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"I'm serious, Sai. I was in line at GameStop. For a LE 3ds."

I continue chewing. "I ran into a rich guy."

"And?"

"Same guy that tried to kill me earlier."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..... I see. Why did you need me to pick you up from the hospital?"

"I had a headache."

"You couldn't have waited for it to pass?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Why... Why did you kill yourself?!" I yell at her. "Everyone thinks some imaginary man did it, but I know better!" I grab her by the shoulders, but my anger melts away and I suddenly begin sobbing on her shoulder..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I want to tell him... I really do but I can't... I lie and say, "I don't know... I only know as much as you do..." Seeing him like this makes me so sad..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"Naw. That would mean that I'd have to sleep there for the night."

I sigh.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

(@Laf: What do you think of this tender Saelix moment? XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

(( I think it's just me being tired but I'm reading words and really only comprehending 60% ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( it's sad tho ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"W-why... didn't... y-you t-tell... m-me...? I could've h-h-helped... I wanted to take y-you out to d-dinner tonight... f-finally..."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I think it's just me being tired but I'm reading words and really only comprehending 60% ))



(Oh, ok. Let me know when you're more awake then! ^_^ )

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"Helix, I'm not real." I look away from his gaze to hide the tears forming in my eyes._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Why...? W-why... Why... Why..." I can't control myself enough to speak or think rationally. I continue to hug Sage tight and sob on her shoulder._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I silently play with the bracelet on my left hand in an attempt to calm myself. "Helix... I don't know anything more than you do... I'm sorry."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

((*throws gif bc tired and need to do English HW* ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"I... I d-don't... care..." I sob. "Please don't g-go... D-don't leave me... ag-gain..." I can't stop the tears from coming. This dream feels so real... This nightmare, maybe..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"I'll always be in your mind... whenever you close your eyes... I'm here." I try to smile._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I can't find my voice to respond. I'm crying too hard... I continue to hug Sage, heaving and sniffling, choked up, as I try to find my words again._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I silently continue to let him hug me. I sigh. I never thought my fake death would impact him this much..._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I find my words...

"P-please... come b-back... I... l-love... y... y..."_

I wake up, cold and afraid...


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

I sigh to myself as the area around me fades away. He woke up and I'm back where I belong.

My small, simple room. I enjoy the simplicity but sometimes, I would start to miss my apartment... But really, I should be happy. I have a place to sleep and a place to sit. What more could I possibly want?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I drink my water. "That was a pretty good sandwich."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

I enter the dining room and find Sai. "I just had a... horrible dream..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I turn my head, "Wanna talk about it over cable TV?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Oh... Y-yeah, if you want." I realize that I really was crying in my sleep, and I wipe away a tear. I begin recounting the dream to Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I pull Helix into a hug.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"It's okay to cry."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

As if on command, I tear up in Sai's embrace. "It's n-not fair... It... Sh-she felt so real... s-so warm..." I cry harder now.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I pat his head. "Everything is going to be okay." I whisper. "Trust me."


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

(Night! *Mystipates* )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

(*yawn* *wakes up* I will read through.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (*yawn* *wakes up* I will read through.)



(( HIIIII

I'll probably sleep in about 17 minutes tho ; o ; ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( hopefully night everyone >^<
See y'all in 4 hours and 20 minutes.))


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> My breaths come out rapid and weak. *"S-sai..."*




( #OrionQuotes )


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> See y'all in 4 hours and 20 minutes.))



#blazeit


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> #blazeit



(Looks like we have our own fanbase. XD )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> #blazeit



(confused:

...

...

...



I get it now! ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Also sorry for... uhm... falling asleep last night... <.< I had gotten too little sleep the night before. XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

(Hahaha... puns.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"N-no... it's n-not g-gonna be okay, S-Sai... I th-thought I c-could handle it... b-but... i-if this keeps... h-happening... if I k-keep... dr-dreaming ab-bout Sage..." I cry even harder. It's difficult to speak like this...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

(I might write some AU's of this as I wait for the others. Ideas?)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

( Okay, I'm done with Grayson for a while. I always start with him and then have to go, so I'm making him leave, BUT HE'S NOT DYING. He will eventually come back. )

After seeing Sage, the man, and Helix, I run back to my house. _Oh no..._ I pack up my belongings, and then leave a note on my coffee table. Once I'm out the door, I keep walking until I reach the outskirts of town. _Time to find my family. They should be in the next state or so..._ I start to walk until the city is just a dot on the horizon. _Goodbye friends. Goodbye Sai._


( No one has to find the note, and GRAYSON CONFESSED TO HIMSELF HE LOVES SAI )

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I might write some AU's of this as I wait for the others. Ideas?)




( #Shadrion )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

((B...but... KURASON THOUGH D: ))


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((B...but... KURASON THOUGH D: ))




( It can still happen, when Grayson comes back.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 0 guests)
Fuzzling,  CommanderLeahShepard,  tokayseye,  Tom,  VillageDweller 


#Popular )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( I'm freaking done with all the copies. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

(I know, there are like 5 others and it's getting annoying.)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

( CLS, what should I do? Since Grayson's gone now, I feel like I need another character to communicate to the outside world. ;~; Orion's not leaving until Shadrion has it's moment )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

(Create a new character from scratch, or create a character that is related to another character in the RP?)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

( Jean's long lost brother Okay, I'll get to that >.> )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Jean's long lost brother Okay, I'll get to that >.> )



(Jean does have two step sisters sssshhhh)
(And okay haha)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

Name : Cygnus I love constellation names, okay?
Gender : Male
Abilities : None Unfortunately 
Appearance : 


Spoiler






Basically, he has long back hair Usually in a ponytail xD, and blue eyes. 5'9 I need him tall sorry ;~; Not pale, but not tan >.>


Personality : Always serious, can be emotional but barely
Talents:  Visualizing, planning 
Age : 24
Other: None :3 Wanted to be Jean's long lost brother but that really wouldn't make any sense, would it? c:


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

How do you pronounce "Cygnus"? XD *clueless*


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> How do you pronounce "Cygnus"? XD *clueless*




( Got this from a website. 
sig-nuss 
sig - rhymes with PIG 
nuss - rhymes with FUSS )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Got this from a website.
> sig-nuss
> sig - rhymes with PIG
> nuss - rhymes with FUSS )



(Well, from now on, I'm calling him Pig Fuss.)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (Well, from now on, I'm calling him Pig Fuss.)




( Well then. xD Dumb examples. )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

(What have I missed guys?)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (What have I missed guys?)




( I can't even summarize. >.> Also, this is Cygnus' color. )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I can't even summarize. >.> Also, this is Cygnus' color. )


(Try.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (What have I missed guys?)



(Sage dying (but not really), Blaze woke up from the coma, Dad being evil, Jean got slapped by Carmen for having 'feelings' for Ethan but they made up (sorta, we need Ethan to stir drama). Also other things I can't remember, someone correct me if I missed anything.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (Well, from now on, I'm calling him Pig Fuss.)



((same ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((same ))



(Let's all call him that then XD)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

( I haven't even started him and he's already the laughing stock of the roleplay.  )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Sage dying (but not really), Blaze woke up from the coma, Dad being evil, Jean got slapped by Carmen for having 'feelings' for Ethan but they made up (sorta, we need Ethan to stir drama). Also other things I can't remember, someone correct me if I missed anything.)


(No problem. Where are you guys in the RP?)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (No problem. Where are you guys in the RP?)




( Sai and Helix are at Sai's houses, Grayson left the city, Carmen, Jean, Ans and Jade are at the hut, Blaze is at the hospital, and everyone else idk. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

ignore
- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( Sai and Helix are at Sai's houses, Grayson left the city, Carmen, *Jean*, Ans and *Jean* are at the hut, Blaze is at the hospital, and everyone else idk. )



(Wait, Jean has a twin?)


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I wake up the next day, get changed and decide to walk into the city for something to do. I still have a red mark on my cheek from being slapped yesterday, but I didn't care.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




( ARGH I MEANT JADEDECNiuh )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Fixed like a boss. )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( omfg Helix ))
> 
> I sigh and let go of Blaze's arm. "What I'm trying to say is that I'm in love with this ass." I hold my head. "I'm ****ing tired."



( If only I was here, Orion could've jumped on top of him and stabbed him )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( If only I was here, Orion could've jumped on top of him and stabbed him )



((...How far behind ARE you? lmfao))


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((...How far behind ARE you? lmfao))



( I decided to look back at some memories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( It can still happen, when Grayson comes back.  )
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ( There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 0 guests)
> Fuzzling,  CommanderLeahShepard,  tokayseye,  Tom,  VillageDweller
> ...





CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I know, there are like 5 others and it's getting annoying.)



(( at least we're that one RP that actually cares if your English sucks ;D))


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( at least we're that one RP that actually cares if your English sucks ;D))




( #tru )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( at least we're that one RP that actually cares if your English sucks ;D))



(Preach it sister.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( at least we're that one RP that actually cares if your English sucks ;D))



((yea yuo tel them hhaa i mean cna they evne put any efofrt? ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((yea yuo tel them hhaa i mean cna they evne put any efofrt? ))



(I new rhigth, lick do theh evan treh sum tim?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "N-no... it's n-not g-gonna be okay, S-Sai... I th-thought I c-could handle it... b-but... i-if this keeps... h-happening... if I k-keep... dr-dreaming ab-bout Sage..." I cry even harder. It's difficult to speak like this...



"Shhhh..... Trust me, Helix. You just need to trust me."


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

( *IS HERE NOW* )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

I hug Sai back, no longer speaking and putting all of my effort into trying to compose myself.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

(I edited btw, Jean is still in the hut)

*Yawn* I nibble on the wolf boy's ear and start to wake up.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I hug him tightly. "Let's go somewhere. It'll make you feel better."

(( and run into Cygnus or something idk ))


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I hug him tightly. "Let's go somewhere. It'll make you feel better."
> 
> (( and run into Cygnus or something idk ))



( #PigfussFTW 


Where are you guys gonna go? :3 )


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

I roll over in my sleep.

( We has a plan.. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

(We do have a plan :3)
Now Carmen is out of reach, I turn over and lie on my face and meow in my sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( #PigfussFTW
> Where are you guys gonna go? :3 )



(( a mall? idk ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"O-okay..." I say, pulling away from the hug to wipe my eyes. "Where do you wanna go?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

I get up, and go onto the porch.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"The mall, it's guaranteed that we'll find something that way." I ruffle Helix's hair.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I wake up, hugging at the pillow and looking around. _The wolf is gone... Oh well... Nya~_


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

I decide to go to the city to sightsee.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

(If anyone wants to dream and see Sage, lmk. If not, I have something planned.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

*A text is sent to Carmen*
_Hey Carmen, lets meet up at the cafe across the street  - Jean_

(THE PLAN IS STARTING)


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

My phone buzzes, and I look at my texts.
_Well, couldn't hurt._ I enter the cafe, and sit down.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Alright." I say, trying to manage a smile. "How far is it, though...? Your car is still at the hospital, right?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Oh hey, is this seat taken?" I ask Carmen in my posh voice and sit down infront of him with a smile. (#BestDad)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Oh hey, is this seat taken?" I ask Carmen in my posh voice and sit down infront of him with a smile. (#BestDad)



(("Although I disapprove of my son's... ways... I want him to have the absolute best. So now, let me show you the proper way to please a lover in bed. Step 1-"  

*Jean walks in*

"Dad?! Not agaaaaaain!"))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I shrug. "I have another in the garage. It's a few years old, but I never used it all that much."


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Do I know you? I'm supposed to meet my boyfriend here, and I'm sure you're not him."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Do I know you? I'm supposed to meet my boyfriend here, and I'm sure you're not him."


(( Hasn't Carmen seen Jean's dad before? .-. ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Alright then... is it safe, though...? Do you have the keys, too?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Hasn't Carmen seen Jean's dad before? .-. ))



( Let's say he's wearing different clothes or something I don't know )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (("Although I disapprove of my son's... ways... I want him to have the absolute best. So now, let me show you the proper way to please a lover in bed. Step 1-"
> 
> *Jean walks in*
> 
> "Dad?! Not agaaaaaain!"))


(OH MY GOD YES XD)

"Haha." I laugh then pull a serious face. "I'm his dad. I think the last time me met was in the bathroom, am I right?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Hasn't Carmen seen Jean's dad before? .-. ))



((Maybe he just has a bad memory? idfk XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"You—" My voice raises.
"You shot Blaze! You ****!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"They're somewhere around here." I glance into the kitchen. "I might've left them in the fridge."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Oh calm down will you." I say and tell him to shut it. "Now, I want to know what you have been doing with my son, if that's alright with you. (I might be old, but I can teach you a few tricks jks)"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"****ed  'im a couple times..." I mutter.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"The fridge?" I ask. "Why there?" I chuckle slightly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I choke on my british tea as I start to drink it. "*Cough* Ahem, you what?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"****ed 'im. You got a problem?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I stand up and stretch. "You'll find that a lot of things in the fridge don't actually belong in the fridge. It just kind of happens."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I look through the fridge and spot them in the back... "Oh, here they are." I pull them out and toss them to Sai.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Yes, in fact, I do, that's why I came here to talk to you. (I can't have you f****** my son unless you know how to it properly, let me show you how jks)" I sigh. "You know, I was expecting you to say he was just your boyfriend or something, not that, I didn't even know he would do it and cry about it being unclean and dirty. But then again, I was quite the player back in my day-" I stop myself. "Wait, I'm rambling aren't I?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Yeah. Now get to the point." I growl.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I catch them. "Let's go."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"My point is, if you even dare touch my son again," I pull out a gun and point it at him. "I'm gunna add some extra holes into your body and face."


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Eh, okay." I smirk. "I love your son, Bigfoot. So stay out of my way."

I go to the hospital to check up on Blaze. I don't even know if I've visited him yet..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Bigfoot?!" I snap at him then smirk back. "Well, that's not the only thing that's big, unlike your 'tiny' boyfriend."


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"HEY!" I say, slamming my fist down on the table.

I wave to Blaze as I come inside. "I see you're awake."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Bigfoot?!" I snap at him then smirk back. "Well, that's not the only thing that's big, unlike your 'tiny' boyfriend."



((What the actual f**k XD))


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

I chuckle. "That I am. That I am." I flash her my signature smile.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Alright." I walk out into the garage. "I assume it's this one?" I say, pointing to a dusty car that looks like it hasn't seen the light of day for a long while.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow at him. "How are you feeling?"


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Alright." I walk out into the garage. "I assume it's this one?" I say, pointing to a dusty car that looks like it hasn't seen the light of day for a long while.



( IN THE LIGHT OF DAAAAAAYYYYY )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( IN THE LIGHT OF DAAAAAAYYYYY )



((Goddammit XD))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"Yup. It should still work." I unlock the car.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

"I'm feeling a bit cold here. Think you can fix that for me?" I ask with a wink.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

I pick up a blanket and throw it at him. "Fixed."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Oh calm it, your breath smells like a dog. And you know I'm right."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I'm feeling a bit cold here. Think you can fix that for me?" I ask with a wink.








((#Blai))


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Don't make me break your neck."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"You know, sometimes its best just to punish your pets when they misbehave." I fire the drugged needle bullets into his chest. "Now, be a good boy and roll over."


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

I sigh. "I wasn't asking for a blanket. I need human warmth, especially from someone as cute as yourself." I say with a smirk.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Okay..." I say, getting in the car. 

((Does Sai need to talk to Helix about something, or wanna just timeskip to arriving? ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

(( we can timeskip ))

I park the car in front of the mall.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"You have a girlfriend, idiot. Stop hitting on me."

Sudden pain explodes in my chest, and I fall to the floor.
I can feel myself slipping away..
Power courses through my body as I turn into a wolf against my will.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

"Hey, your words _hurt_! And I don't even have a girlfriend."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

I get out of the car. "Is there anything in particular you were looking for here? I can buy if it's not something waaaay overpriced..." _I've got a lot of extra cash... I was going to get a gift or two for... Sage..._ I sigh.


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

( Dun forget to bump into teh tall guy )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I smirk as I get up. "Before you even try it, no I created you, so no, you are not able to hurt me." I stroke his head. "Wow, that's a cool looking wolf, I like the fur. Maybe I will skin you sometime to hang on my wall. I might do the same to your sister while I'm at it."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I walk into the caf?, where I see someone arguing with someone else. I didn't know what it was about, so I just got myself a croissant and sat down at a table.

(Add to the drama pile)


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"..Sai?"

I can barely see. All there is is red.
I leap at the window, crashing through it. In my drug-induced rage, I lumber up to the hut.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Hey, your words _hurt_! And I don't even have a girlfriend."



(CODING FAIL! CODING FAIL!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I get out of the car. "Is there anything in particular you were looking for here? I can buy if it's not something waaaay overpriced..." _I've got a lot of extra cash... I was going to get a gift or two for... Sage..._ I sigh.



"Like I said before, I don't let kids buy things for me. I'm buying today." I begin walking towards the entrance.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

"What about her?" I snap, growing irritated.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Nooothing."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I get out of bed, take my shirt off and start to get changed. I yawn, still sleepy.
I notice Ethan (Jean's dad knows everyone btw) and go over to him. "I haven't seen you in a while, I thought you died?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

I start stumbling in circles, confused. 
Locating the house, I start scratching the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I go to the door, still shirtless and open it. "Huh?" I mutter still tired.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

"Who the **** are you?!" I exclaim. "Damn stalkers..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

I launch myself at Jean, not knowing who he is, and knock him onto the floor.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Hey, I'm not a kid! I'm going to be 18 in a couple of months!" I try to start a hopeless argument in order to take my mind off of Sage.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Who the **** are you?!" I exclaim. "Damn stalkers..."



"I'm Jean's dad." I introduce. "And you are Ethan. You can do mind tricks right?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

"Tell me. You know something."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"Well, you better learn how to drive soon."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I fall on the floor startled and notice Carmen in wolf form. "Jesus, not so rough, that hurt!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

The fur on my back bristles aggresively, and I snarl.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

((brb))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Carmen, what the hell is wrong with you, calm down!" I try to sit up. "If you want to jump onto me, at least do it in human form jeeeeeeez."


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"She's helping Helix. That's all I know." I shrug.

I pin him down with my paws and growl. The killing blow is seconds away..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I start to feel scared as I am unable to move. "C-C-Carmen..." _I could set myself on fire, but I don't want to hurt him._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

I shrug. "So... I love seeing beautiful women but any reason for the visit?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

My jaw is an inch from his neck, when I shudder.
_W-what?_
I turn back to human form almost immedietly, and start shivering. "Jean..."
I pass out on top of him.

"I wasn't sure if you were awake. I saw you get shot, so I thought it would be polite."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

He passes out and I push him off me. "What the hell?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

The spot in which I was shot with the drugged bullet is soaked red with blood.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

"Well... thanks, Jade." I smile.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Well, that's... I never needed to drive because I was raised in the woods!" I reply. "So that'll be a while anyway... So, what are you looking for? I don't really need anything here..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I shrug. "You're living with me now, kid. I'll get Gio to teach you." I yawn. "We'll find something to buy. First off, what're your hobbies?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I look at the shot. "Oh, that makes sense." I try and lift him onto the bed, but he is too heavy, so I give up and pull the covers off the bed and place it on him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

My breathing slowly goes back to normal.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I poke his face. "Wolf boy, you better yet?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"My... hobbies?" I look at her. "Uh... well, I liked fishing, before the... experiment... and I used to play volleyball with Shad a lot..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

I suddenly sit straight up, colliding with Jean's head in the process.
"J-Jean?"
I start to tear up, which is rather unusual for me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

I sit in my room all alone. For now, I had nothing to do. I was told that I would be called when the time came. All I had to do now was relax. I lie back in my bed and fall asleep again... maybe I might see someone in a dream again... Please not Helix... I don't think I could handle seeing him again...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Ouch! Stupid wolf, you hit my head-" I notice he is crying. "Err... Carmen, are you okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I nod. "So we'll go to a sports store."


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

(@Laf: want to see Sage in a dream?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"I almost..I..." 
I cover my face.
"I am so...oh my god."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No problem."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@Laf: want to see Sage in a dream?)



(( idk maybe Blaze could do it bc Sai is shopping rn .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

I look into Jade's eyes for a bit. I ask, "How are things?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( idk maybe Blaze could do it bc Sai is shopping rn .-. ))



((Or they could stop to rest on a bench and fall asleep? lol))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Carmen, you don't cry, what the hell is wrong?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Normal. Ans is getting into alcohol, I'm kicking him out of the house and accidently slapping him, the works. Oh, and Jean and Carmen are together."

"I almost killed you.." I say quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I pat his head, trying to comfort him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

"Well, if you ever need help, the only way to deal with a drunk is to get a drunk's help. And I knew about the Jean-Carmen thing. I have my sources." I say with a wink.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Your ****ing dad shot me. After that, everything's blank.."

"Magic." I smirk.
"I think I can handle him by myself. He's still sad about Anku, though.."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

"Okay, what the actual—I'm calling police."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"Yeah, he does that." I say with a sigh. "My dad is the worst."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Okay, what the actual—I'm calling police."



((What if the police come to help and it's the same officers who shot you dead? XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"..." I say silent, tears still lingering on my cheeks.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((What if the police come to help and it's the same officers who shot you dead? XD))



(Good idea! Let's have that happen.)

The cops show up. _Okay, good..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((What if the police come to help and it's the same officers who shot you dead? XD))



(Also, the police are gunna do nothing to Jean's dad who would just bribe them.)

"Oh shut up." I shoot him with my gun. (The gun has drugged bullets that make your power go insane)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> "..." I say silent, tears still lingering on my cheeks.



I find a tissue. "Tears aren't very tidy..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

"Let me know if you *ever* need help." I honestly say. I flash her a genuine smile.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

(Except that my power is hypnotizing people...yeah, real effective.)

I end up hypnotizing Jean's dad into thinking that he shot everyone in the caf?.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Except that my power is hypnotizing people...yeah, real effective.)
> 
> I end up hypnotizing Jean's dad into thinking that he shot everyone in the caf?.


(I've already said several times Jean's dad is immune to eveyones power because he created them)


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Yeah, yeah."
I eventually fall asleep, right there on the floor.

"Sure."

( GOGOGOGOGGOOGOGOGOG SAGE PLAN )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I've already said several times Jean's dad is immune to eveyones power because he created them)



(( Just wanted to also point out that it means that physical attacks _can _hit.
Ex. Sai shoots blast at Jean's Father
He would be slightly hurt, but his body wouldn't have absorbed negative energy from the blast. ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I've already said several times Jean's dad is immune to eveyones power because he created them)



(Look, I've been gone for 400 pages, YOU REALLY EXPECT ME TO KNOW THIS STUFF.)
K wait scratch that I really screwed that one up

I end up hypnotizing the *manager* into thinking that *there's a zombie apocalypse*.

(Also, don't you think that's a bit of a Mary Sue? It looks like that to me...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I notice him fall asleep and I get up, walking towards the door. "Did he seriously just fall asleep on the-" I notice a huge cob web. "ARGHHGHGHG, WHEN DID THAT GET THERE I JUST... cleaned..." I pass out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> (Look, I've been gone for 400 pages, YOU REALLY EXPECT ME TO KNOW THIS STUFF.)
> K wait scratch that I really screwed that one up
> 
> I end up hypnotizing the *manager* into thinking that *there's a zombie apocalypse*.
> ...



(No, it's because he is the villain and the others suggested I do that.)
I walk out and go home.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

I feel an extra large dosage of morphine come in. "Night, night, gorgeous." I say before falling asleep.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Alright." I say. "But... can we stop and rest for a bit? I'm feeling kinda weary, still... I didn't get enough of a rest last night because of... y'know..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 29, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I notice him fall asleep and I get up, walking towards the door. "Did he seriously just fall asleep on the-" I notice a huge cob web. "ARGHHGHGHG, WHEN DID THAT GET THERE I JUST... cleaned..." I pass out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


(Well okay then. Just don't let it get too out of hand, okay?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Alright." I say. "But... can we stop and rest for a bit? I'm feeling kinda weary, still... I didn't get enough of a rest last night because of... y'know..."



I nod and point to a bench. "Rest as long as you'd like."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Well okay then. Just don't let it get too out of hand, okay?)



(I wasn't going to...)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Thanks..." I smile weakly, then sit down. I look at the people walking by... I really haven't gotten enough sleep, have I? The people passing become hypnotizing, and I slowly drift off to sleep...


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

In the blackness of sleep, I sense something near me..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I start to dream. _Something is strange... I think it's the lack of kitties..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

"Uhhhh..."
I turn red. "Guess he's gone."
I leave the hospital.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I sit around the dream version of my apartment. Why I was brought here... I will never know.

I watch curiously as Jean, Carmen, and Helix appear in my family room._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"What the hell, where am I? WHERE ARE THE HELL ARE KITTIES?!" I rage.


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

_"W-What the hell? Jean?" I look around, seeing him._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I wake up rather quickly. No... wait... I'm in Sage's apartment again. I'm sitting on the couch where I was last time, and it looks like Jean and Carmen are here, too._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I watch silently from the hallway. Wow... how did they all come into the same dream? This has never happened before..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

"I DON'T WANT YOU GUYS, I WANT KITTIES, OH MY GOD THIS SUCKS! WHAT NEXT, A DIRTY SOCK?!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Helix too?" I say, confused. "Weird."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I sit down next to Helix as he falls asleep. "He's like scruffy little puppy."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I look over and see Sage standing in the hallway. "What?! You're back...? I thought you would just leave me alone. It's harder to cope with your death when you keep showing up in my dreams..." I fight tears._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"I'm not real though."_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 29, 2014)

I storm out, "CALL THIS A DREAM?! WHERE ARE THE KITTES!" I suddenly wake up. _Well that was strange..._ (g2g night guys)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"I know... but... I just... need this to stop... how do I make you stop?!" I feel the tears start running down my cheeks._

I start to shudder.

((btw non-italicized stuff is happening outside of the dream so Sai can take notice/not be excluded ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I watch as Helix shakes in his sleep. "You've been through a lot, haven't you?" I say softly.

I sigh. "Life should be easier than this."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

((*Waits for Myst to return* ))

_I sit down on the couch again and bury my face in my hands, not caring if Carmen sees._

((Myst said she'll be back in 40 mins at most... well probs. 30 by now))


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

(Back.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"Helix... um..." He's starting to force my hand a bit but I can't tell him. "The day I disappear is the day you stop thinking about me."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I look up at Sage. "Then... this will never stop... I'm just going to go insane before I can ever stop thinking about it... about you..."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I sigh, unsure about how to respond._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

My eyelids begin to droop as I wait. _Well, it's been a long day._ I allow sleep to consume me.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"I just..." I begin to break down again. "H-how can I forget about what h-happened...? I j-just c-can't forget ab-bout you..."_


----------



## Jawile (Aug 29, 2014)

(Not sure what to do with Ans Ra so I'll put up another Anku bit)

I put another bottle of Egyptian red wine into a package. I put a stamp on, and in thick red ink, draw an Ankh on the top. Apis is watching me from a distance. "Your father would have loved to see you." I tell him.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_I find myself in a hallway. Voices? I frown._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I bite my lip and say, "Helix, I'm not real. The real Sage is dead." Oh, god... why does he make this so hard? I play with my bracelet._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It's a silver bracelet on her left hand.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_So this is what my dreams have come to. Eavesdropping on my friends. I sigh._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I look up to see Sai. In a fit of annoyance, I mutter, "Oh, god... you're here too?!"_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Well, why does she have to be?!" I yell through my tears. "She could've told anybody about her problems, and not kept it all inside, but... she just had to kill herself... She didn't trust me enough to at least... tell me... ask me for help..." I curl up and cry into my arms._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Y'know what. I'm done. I'm so ****ing done. I might as well dream Blaze up if my brain is going to put me down the 'things I regret' road." I watch as Helix cries. "WHY DO I DREAM CRYING PEOPLE WHAT THE HELL."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I mutter to myself, "Mission failure..."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I look up as I hear Sai. "Wait... are you... dreaming... t-too?"_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_My eyes widen at Helix's comment. "My brain just made Inception, great." I poke Helix._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Am I dreaming of you too, Sai? Why are you here...?" I'm now more confused than ever, and sit up, wiping away my tears. _


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Well, Sai, do me a favor. Help Helix so I won't be forced to come back here everytime... I have a life too..."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_I look over to Sage. "Fine... I'll try to stop... the real you wouldn't want to see me like this..." _


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

(@Beary: Carmen could have gone to the kitchen if you want to pop back in.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"Exactly." I smile at him.

If only he knew... I wonder... Will he still love me after this is all over? If not, I just hope he is happy... I sigh._


----------



## Beary (Aug 29, 2014)

( I'm lost..where is everyone? Are we still in the dream? )


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

(Yup. In the dream. You could have Carmen be in the kitchen. Maybe he was scared and walked off?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"But, Sai won't remember anything you say..." I say sadly. "I'm just dreaming of all of you, aren't I...?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Um... this'll sound weird but all of your dreams combined into one. I, on the other hand, was brought into this by you, Helix." I shrug. "Sai will remember."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_I pinch Helix. "Ya feel that?"

I look at Sage. "You know a lot for a dead girl."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Ow!" I exclaim, as Sai pinches me. "Well, then if we're both asleep on a bench in the mall, we should try to wake up. We could get robbed, or worse..." I begin to worry._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I glare at Sai before realizing what I'm doing then stopping. She better not blow my cover..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"Oh, and tell Carmen to wake up too. I saw him go in the kitchen. I can't leave until all of you leave first."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"No, I would think you only need me to leave, considering..." I realize that I was talking to the fake Sage as if she were real, and I feel a sharp pang of remorse. I sigh._


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"This is a weird thing, okay?" I still don't understand how it works... I sigh._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_I glance at Sage and frown. "Something still seems off here."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Hm?" I ask confused. "I only know as much as Helix does and my personality is just as Helix remembers it."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Sai!" I interrupt. "We need to wake up before someone robs us or something!" I look around, worried, wondering how to wake up._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_I nod. "Alright. Even if you're fake, can I ask you something?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Helix, to wake up, just will yourself to. Do me a favor. Don't come back." Oh, god... I hope he doesn't notice I read his mind... Totally a Sage thing..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

_"I guess, Sai. What is it?"_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_I gesture around me. "Why am I here? A linked dream doesn't just happen, something is going on."_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Um..." I lie and say, "I don't know. Sorry."_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

_"Sai, we need to go!" I try to_ wake up, and I open my eyes to see Sai asleep on the bench with me. Thankfully, nothing was stolen from us... 

I sigh. "Yet another restless sleep..." It feels like I was awake the whole time... was it just a dream...?


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I watch Helix disappear. I glance at my bracelet and find something on it I haven't seen before... an off switch..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

_I nod. "Alright. Any chance you can tell me how to leave?"_


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I look down at my bracelet, avoiding her eyes, and say, "Just will yourself to and take Carmen with you or I'll find a way to terminate this dream myself..."_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I nod. "Y'know, Sage, you shouldn't lie. Helix didn't make you, did he?" I close my eyes and will myself and Carmen to disappear.


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

_I watch Sai and Carmen leave. Phew..._

I wake up back in my calm room. That's enough dreaming for now... I hold my head in my hands as the tears began to fall... H-helix... I miss you...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I open my eyes slowly.

_*That girl, Sage, she's still alive.*_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Sai...?" I pat her head. "You awake?" I say, noticing her begin to stir.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

I yawn and poke Helix. "How was your nap?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"It wasn't too good... I dreamed that Sage was there again, and you were there... I'm not sure if I was just dreaming about you, though... It seemed pretty real..." I sigh, then remember that I should just accept Sage's death no matter how much it hurts... I put on a smile. "So... sports store?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 29, 2014)

"Hug first. No need to push yourself."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

"Oh... alright." _I guess she could tell how fake that smile was, heh..._ "...Thanks, Sai. I don't say it enough..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"No problem, you're family."

(( Sai means it in the sense that she thinks of him as her little brother. ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "No problem, you're family."
> 
> (( Sai means it in the sense that she thinks of him as her little brother. ))



((Plot twist: Helix is faking his grief because he's jealous and wants to replace Gio. lmfao))

"But still, thanks..." I genuinely smile this time. 

I end the hug. "So where's the store you were heading to?" _Man, that rest didn't help one bit... I still feel like I may collapse..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( xD ))

I frown. "You alright? You seem tired."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Once I'm sure the tears are done falling, I wipe them away. I walk over to the sitting area, plop down on the couch, and turn on the TV.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Yeah, I just rested, I'm fine. We can... sports store... fishing, yeah." I start walking, still not knowing where the store is, but too tired to realize that. I feel 'out-of-it', but I keep going.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I follow Helix. "We should go home if you're not feeling well."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Nah, I'm fine..." I lean against a wall, slumping down. "I'll just... rest every few steps... and we'll be at the store in no time..." I try to give Sai a reassuring look, but I'm sure it probably just screams 'I'm tired'...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I grab his hand. "We're going home. We can come back after you've had a rest."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Ahm... um... fine..." I get dragged by Sai, and go to sit inside the car. I fall asleep in the seat.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I start the car after Helix falls asleep. "He really is like a scruffy puppy."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Hahhhh.... Puppy..." I repeat in my sleep.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> _*That girl, Sage, she's still alive.*_



(Now for the internal struggle. Tell Helix or keep it a secret?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I laugh.

(( ~time skip to car arriving~ ))

I park the car. "Helix, wake up." I shake him softly.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sage, no... Can we just lie here for a-" I blink, and realize where I am. "Sorry..." I get red in the face and get out of the car.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

_Should I tell him?

*Not now, we don't even know where she is.*

But the next dream he has....._

I lock the car after I exit. "You're fine, Helix."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Okay..." I yawn. I walk inside and sit down on the couch. ((Sai has a couch, right? lol)) "Feel free to watch TV or whatever... I'll probably end up dozing off anyway..." I smile a bit.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I follow Helix inside.

"Helix, I need to tell you something."

_*I told you not to.*_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I look up at Sai curiously, and yawn. "Huh... yeah...?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sage is alive, Helix."

_*Well.*

I had to. I want at least one couple to be happy._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I get agitated. "You, too? She's dead. I thought you of all people could have the sense to accept that..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I shake my head. "Helix, listen to me. Sage is alive, the one you saw in your dream is the real one."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"No. You're wrong. Now, stop it, I want to sleep..." _Why can't everybody just stop playing with me like this...?_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Helix, I'm not wrong. Sage is alive, the body we saw was a decoy.
The dream is all the proof I need."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

A sudden knock on my door interrupts my thoughts. I say, "Come in." The door opens and in walks my older brother.

"I hope I wasn't interrupting anything."

"Not really. What's up?"

"Are you ready to start?"

"Really?!" I ask excited. Finally something to do...

"Yes. Just follow me." I walk out and into the hallway, leading her to the room.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"...Shut up. She's gone. Stop making me deal with this. She's gone, and we all need to accept it." I try to keep my cool, but I feel like I may be visibly angry.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Why would a figment of your imagination feel the need to lie to you?
Explain that, Helix. Explain why we all had the same dream. You _can't._" 

I bite my lip. "We need to find her. She's alive, somewhere."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"No! NO! SHUT UP! SAGE IS DEAD! SHUT THE F**K UP AND LEAVE IT ALONE!" I storm off to my room and slam the door shut. I lock it and start crying again. _I thought I could handle this... now even Sai is against me..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I pound on the door. "Helix!"

_*He knows that you have keys to all the rooms, right?*

.... I'm not going to use them._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"...Stop..." I say, silently weeping, sitting slumped up against the door.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Helix, come out, please."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"...Why...?" I try not to sound like I'm crying, but my voice shakes nonetheless.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Because you're crying, Helix. No one should cry alone." I knock on the door. "Open up."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sage is dead." I say. "I'm not coming out until you admit she's dead and we can move on..." 

((brb))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"But what if she's not, Helix?" My voice is soft.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

We finally stop at a large double door. I ask curiously, "What's in here?"

I smile at her and say, "You'll see." I open the doors and gesture for her to enter first.

I walk inside and my jaw nearly drops at the sight of everything.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"She is, though... I saw her, I saw the letter she wrote to me... I heard her talking about it, and you did too... she's dead and it's all my fault..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"No, it's not. Open the door, Helix."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"...No... Say Sage is dead, and you'll stop saying she's alive... Then I'll come out..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"..... Helix, open the door."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"No....."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

In front of my eyes was an exact replica of the bunker, down to the very detail. "Wow..." I look around me before flaring up in anger. "Why didn't you tell me you were involved?!"

I scratch the back of my head nervously. "Sage, I'm sorry. It wasn't a thing I had a choice in." I look down ashamed before saying, "Don't worry. I cut off all ties and I'm no longer a part of the project."

"I have to tell the others." I say, walking off to find a phone.

I grab her arm. "Sage, don't. Remember the plan. If you call now, they'll think I kidnapped you and we'll be separated forever. Just wait a bit. Everything will work out. You'll see." I smile.

"I guess so..."

"Feeling hungry?" I ask at an attempt for a topic change.

"Sure." I answer as I follow him towards the dining area.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I walk away from the door so Helix can't listen in on my call. I sigh and take out my phone. My hands shake as I dial the hospital's number.

"Can you connect me to the patient Blaze? He should be on the third floor."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I wake up to the sound of my bedside phone ringing. I pick up, voice still groggy. "Hey."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Blaze, I need your help."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

_I need to be alone..._ I look around and see the window. I climb through it and start running away from Sai's house... 

I keep running until I'm at the bench by the ocean... where I saved Sage one time, before she could...

...drown herself...


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"What kind of help? I won't be released until tomorrow afternoon."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"...Helix and I had a..._disagreement_. He won't leave his room. Can you talk to him? I just don't want him to do something stupid..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"I wonder what she saw... in this place..." I look over the edge, and become mesmerized by the crashing waves.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I laugh. "Alright, put him on the phone. I'll see if I can pound some sense into him."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I smile softly. "Thanks, Blaze."

I knock on Helix's door. "Helix?"
No response. 

_*Unlock the door. Trust me.*_

I push the door open slowly. "Oh god..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"No problem. That's what friends are for."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Huh..." I look into the ocean.

_It would be so easy... just one leap.

End it all and join her... forever..._

"No..." I step away from the edge and sit on the bench. I look around to see that nobody's looking, and I begin to sob once again...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

_Yeah, friends._ The stinging returns to my chest. _Now's not the time. Not now. Not when you're finally talking to him. Not when he's finally awake._

I hold the phone up to my ear. "B— Blaze....." My voice is shaky.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Did something happen?" I ask cautiously.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Helix is gone..." I drop to my knees. "This is all my fault..."

Panic begins to take over me. "Wh— What if he decided that he couldn't live without Sage?" I feel tears well up.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"No... that's it..." _I have nobody. Sage is dead, Orion went crazy, Shad is in the same boat, and even Sai...

Sai won't listen to me..._ 

I get up and walk to the edge once again...


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "It's not your fault... you tried. Anyways, you might not be too late. Isn't Sage obsessed with the ocean? Maybe Helix went there." I advise calmly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Y— Yeah. Thanks, Blaze." 

I hang up and rush to the car.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I get up my nerves and climb over the rail that separates me from the drop to the ocean below...

_Sage would like it to end this way, wouldn't she? She loves her water..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I park the car when I see Helix. My eyes widen as I see his position.

Impulsively, I run up to him.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I put the phone back in its place and go back to sleep. Wow... is it really 4am...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I close my eyes, but

I

can't

seem to let go of the railing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I pull Helix backwards. "You ****ing dork," I pant.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I fall backwards over the railing, and hit the ground hard.

_Did I fall?

Am I dead?_

No. "What... Why..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

After eating, I walk back into my room and collapse on my bed fast asleep, forgetting to turn off my bracelet in the process.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I hug Helix tightly. "Don't do that to me ever again."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I get pulled into a hug.

"She's dead... Sage is dead..." I hug Sai back, if only because I need somebody else with me right now...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"You're a really big ****ing dork, y'know that? You're not allowed to just go out and die on me. I won't allow it."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"But... I just c-can't d-do it... Sage is d-dead and everybody's j-just... t-trying to s-say she's not... y-you're inventing st-stupid theories about her being alive an-and... it's s-so obvious that she's d-dead... and when y-you say she's al-live... it hurts all ov-ver ag-gain..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Yes, you can. You can get through this._ We're_ going to get through this. We're a family, Helix. Don't think that you can just leave if life gets hard." I grab his hand. "C'mon, let's go home."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"F-fine..." I get in the car. 

_I'm so exhausted, but if I sleep now I'll only dream about Sage again..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

(It's 4am in the RP. lol)

(Oh, and Blaze is released in the afternoon.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I begin driving back home.

I yawn. "I'm gonna sleep after this."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I stay silent during the drive home. I mean, the drive to Sai's house.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( I'm actually about to sleep tho ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

_I open my eyes and find myself in Sage's apartment. What the ****?! I see Sage sitting on the couch adjacent from me._

_I sigh. "Yup..."_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( I'm actually about to sleep tho ))



(Mmkay. Sounds good.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I lock the car. "By the way, I'm locking your window and enabling the alarm system for tonight."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'm actually about to sleep tho ))



((kk))

When we arrive home, I say nothing. I go to my room, and collapse on my bed. I don't go to sleep...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I frown as Helix ignores me. "Night."

~ Sai does everything stated in before post ~

I slide into my bed and slowly fall asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( night everyone ~v~ ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

_"B-but you were... umm... dead, weren't you?"_

_For some strange reason, I can't bring myself to lie to Blaze. I say bluntly, "I'm not dead."_

_"I know."_

_"You do?"_

_"You don't seem like the suicide type and anyways, I've met your brother. I'm sure he's somehow involved. I'm not going to scold you or anything. You just need to remember that all actions have consequences."_

_I sit there in silence, unsure what to say next._

_"Well, dearie, if you don't want your secret out, I need you to do something for me."_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

(Back, reading through)


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Back, reading through)



(Mmkay. Take your time. I'm done for tonight though.)


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

( Plot Twist: Cygnus works for Jean's dad Hasn't even been in it yet )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Plot Twist: Cygnus works for Jean's dad Hasn't even been in it yet )



(Yes, that would be good, since Blaze stopped working for him.)


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Yes, that would be good, since Blaze stopped working for him.)




( Tbh, I want him to be like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

(http://38.media.tumblr.com/a57a3dcdf2edaec9bac79172274492be/tumblr_nakkbovzpr1tji1ngo1_500.gif
http://25.media.tumblr.com/d288c814ba5fa5f73caed31066e0b4a2/tumblr_mk1087uId61s93vh1o1_500.gif

Mami is cool, but that scene ends with this... )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Also, if Cygnus is Mami, I bagsy Jean as Kyoko lol http://images.puella-magi.net/6/68/Kyoko_henshin_movie_ver_2.gif?20130728101536 )


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (http://38.media.tumblr.com/a57a3dcdf2edaec9bac79172274492be/tumblr_nakkbovzpr1tji1ngo1_500.gif
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/d288c814ba5fa5f73caed31066e0b4a2/tumblr_mk1087uId61s93vh1o1_500.gif
> 
> Mami is cool, but that scene ends with this... )
> ...



( Yeah... I know. ;~; Just imagine the series if Mami lived. She should've, they could've killed Madoka and then the series would be Puella Magi Mami Magica Let's give all the characters PMMM personalities! xD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( ohai maddy  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( OOPS
I nodded off last night what )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Yeah... I know. ;~; Just imagine the series if Mami lived. She should've, they could've killed Madoka and then the series would be Puella Magi Mami Magica Let's give all the characters PMMM personalities! xD )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ( ohai maddy  )


(I have read the manga spin off series when Mami lives and her and Kyoko go around kicking a**. It's great. 

Madoka: Jade (http://cdn2.scratch.mit.edu/get_image/gallery/270065_170x100.png?v=1386114558.06)
Homura: Sage/Cygnus (http://25.media.tumblr.com/1b928aa950dc39a0dc22f4fc70abf743/tumblr_mt73huNw1F1si9uifo2_500.gif)
Mami: Sai (http://media.giphy.com/media/GYif0usqZM0ZG/giphy.gif)
Sayaka: Jean (http://media.tumblr.com/019cd3c1b47a2ef85c3a0f141f398e11/tumblr_mqb1p8RMDp1retaiio3_250.gif also:http://31.media.tumblr.com/b682222aa5f789c891509a80dba5cd1a/tumblr_mtsy3xL0Ao1rydwbvo3_500.gif)
Kyoko: Carmen (http://37.media.tumblr.com/2591a9088fe81a58134a0bf80cac5066/tumblr_mvfi7lX2Vj1s1r9y2o3_500.gif)

WAIT I SHALL ADD GIFS. Edit: I changed people around too))


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I have read the manga spin off series when Mami lives and her and Kyoko go around kicking a**. It's great.
> 
> Madoka: Jade
> Homoura: Sage
> ...




( Now that I think about it, Cygnus is more Homura cuz he's serious. ._. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Now that I think about it, Cygnus is more Homura cuz he's serious. ._. )



(And I sorta think Jean and Carmen would switch because Jean would totaly do the 'I was so stupid' scene. *cries tears omfg*)


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

( Ooo, Jean's dad should call Cygnus and reassign Blaze's mission to him c: Kill 4(?) of them )


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( JOIN THE CHAT NAAATE )

I go back into the hut.

I wake up on the floor.
What a weird dream..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Ooo, Jean's dad should call Cygnus and reassign Blaze's mission to him c: Kill 4(?) of them )



(Good idea)
Sitting in my new office chair, I call up my new assistant. 
I had fallen back to sleep, and start rambling to myself. “Where are the kitties? And how did a spider web get in? I just cleaned! WHERE ARE THE KITTIES? And how did dirt get in so fast? Oh well… Looks like I will have to *yawn* burn this place down…”


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

I stop my typing and look at my phone ringing. _Oh, him._ I pick it up and answer. "Hello?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I glance over to see Jean passed out on the floor next to a spider web.
"Haha, please don't. Jade will murder you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Hello. I have your first asignment, Cygnus."
I set myself on fire in mysleep. "SHUT UP TALKING DOGGY (he is dreaming), I CAN BURN WHAT I LIKE!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I see Jean light himself on fire.
"OH MY GOD JEAN." I stand up quickly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I start to roll around in my sleep, mumbling about dirt.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I tiptoe up to him, peel the spiderweb off of the wall, and drape it on his face.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

I see an ant crawling up my leg. "Life's confusing." I tell it. "Like, I really don't get people." I set my hands on fire.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Okay, continue." I put the call on speaker, put the phone down, and go back to typing.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I go to the stream, where I think Ans is.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

The ant, feeling the heat, scurries back onto the ground. (ADVENTURE TIME REFERENCE TO FLAME PRINCESS)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"I need you to kill half of the subjects from my experiment." I say. "Take your pick."
I wake up the instant the cobweb hits my face, I stop the fire and roll around. "Agh, get it off, get it off, get it off!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I start laughing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I feel tears in my eyes as my breathing starts panicking. "OH GOD, HELP ME! I'M GOING TO DIE!"


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Okay. I'll decide and get on it. Bye." I hang up and look at the list of subjects. _Sai, Sage, Helix, Ans Ra, Jade, Carmen, Orion, Grayson, Ethan, and Jean._ I sigh. _Only four? Hm. Helix, Jade, Sai, and... Ans._ I get up and go to my basement. I ready my sniper rifle.


( Yush )


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I wipe the cobweb off of his face.
"Saved you."

I sit down next to Ans. ( Is he still at the stream? )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

"Hi." I say, watching the fire burn in my hands.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I growl in anger. "DID YOU PUT THAT ON ME?!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Maybe." I grin.

"Hello.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

My face goes red in anger. "WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT?! I HATE YOU SO MUCH YOU DUMB DOG! I COULD HAVE DIED!"


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

After loading the rifle, I sneak out the back door. I look at the map the boss gave me of where to look for them. _A hut?_ I follow the map and climb a tree near a stream. I see two of the subjects, Jade and Ans Ra. _Jackpot._ I lay down in one of the branches and set up the rifle.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Jade's death background music: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcD1Czh6GWE )


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"But you didn't."

" _If I tried to climb a mountain,
I'd fall before the peak
To try to climb a mountain
Is foolish 'cause I'm weak
But when a hand is held out
I can find my way
so please keep being there for me
so I can go and say..._ "


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Y-yeah! But I could have! You just got lucky!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

I put my arm around her, listening to the song. I extinguish the fire in my hands.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

I finish the rifle set-up and aim. _Jade and then Ans Ra..._ I fire the bullet into her chest.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

(Time for the sad music)


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

Sudden pain explodes in my chest.
But I keep going.
" _That you are my rock, 
you are my pillow
If you were a tree
You would be a willow
As I fade away,
there is one thing I must say.. _ "

I break off, coughing.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

I notice she is clearly in pain. I look at her chest, and there's a bullet hole ripping through it. "Jade!" I pick her up, and carry her to the hut.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

" _If you cry, 
pleased don't for me
Be happy that I am free
And I hope that you loved me
Because I love..you.._ "

My vision blurs, and everything fades to black. My last sensation is the feel of Ans' arms around me.


( RIGHT IN THE FEELSSS )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

I put her down on the couch, tears running down my face. I feel her heartbeat, but I can't feel anything. "Jade..." I kiss her. "Jade, don't do this!"


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

As I ready the next shot, Ans Ra picks up Jade and brings her to the hut. _Too risky to shoot now._ I take down the set up and and jump down from the tree.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I hear crying in the other room.
"The hell?" I go into the other room, to see Ans crying, with Jade on the couch.
Her chest is soaked with blood.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I move into the other room. "JADE!"


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

"Pl...ease... No..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"No..no no no no no.."
Tear start streaming down my face. "No."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I run over to Jade. "Someone do something!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"We can't..shes gone. Nobody can bleed that much and not..be DEAD.."
I wipe my face, engulfed in rage.
"WHO DID THIS?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"I-I-I don't know! But... What if it was my dad or... someone working for him..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"They..will..DIE!" I snarl.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"C-Carmen, I know this is bad, but we have to be calm right now, shouting and screaming wont help anything." I try to calm him by putting a hand on his shoulder.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"THEY KILLED MY SISTER!" I yell, shoving his hand away.
"They will PAY."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"CALM DOWN!" I shout, not really thinking. "I know this is bad, but we need to calm!"


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

As I land, I use a little sack of baking soda to cover my scent. I gently rub it into the ground as I walk, making sure Jade's brother can't track me or follow a trail. I reach my house as I run out. I go through the door and put the rifle and bag away, locking the basement door as I leave. I go back to my room and sit in a chair, beginning to type again.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

_I quickly reach for my bracelet and hit the off switch as Blaze comes over to me, knife in hand. Hurry up..._

I wake up back in the hospital. Damnit... so close...


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"I AM NOT CALM!" I snarl, and run out of the house, turning into a wolf as I go.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I go over to Jade, trying to check her state. "Her shirt is all bloody and dirty. Her wound looks deep, and she isn't breathing... I think she's... Gone for good."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Phew... that was close... I check the time. 8 am. I should go eat something. I quickly get dressed, walk out of my room, and go to the dining area.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

(Again, what have I missed...)


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( Jade died :3 )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Jade died :3 )



(And...okay where is everyone and how can I join in/start a crapload of drama like I normally do?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (And...okay where is everyone and how can I join in/start a crapload of drama like I normally do?)



(Jade is dead at the hut with Jean and Ans Ra. Carmen just ran outside. Blaze is in the hospital, Sage is missing. Did I miss anyone?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

My sense of smell is acute. I can tell the person used baking powder to disguise it.
It doesn't get rid of it's own smell.
I track the horrid scent to a house.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I walk back to the hut, since whatever was once controlling me is moving me again toward that same hut. I carefully enter.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

I finish my typing and get up. _Should load my guns, never know when they could find me._ Using the key I unlock the basement door. I go down the stairs and go over to one of my storage closets. I open it to see some pistols. I grab one and start to load it.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I prowl around the house.
_I will kill you.
Then again. And again!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I walk back to the hut, since whatever was once controlling me is moving me again toward that same hut. I carefully enter.



"Ethan! What are you doing here?" I ask, sitting next to Jade's body, trying to heal it with bandages, but failing.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"I...I actually don't know. Something...well, nevermind. What's up, anyway?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Jade's dead, thats whats up." I panic.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"Well that can't be good..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Can you help me, I don't know what to do, she's dead and I don't know what to do..." I ramble in a scared manner.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

((*Finally gets home from kinda sucky, boring day that's not even half-over* 

"Oh, maybe checking the RP will cheer me... up..." *Sees that Jade is dead*

Guys wtf XD))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((*Finally gets home from kinda sucky, boring day that's not even half-over*
> 
> "Oh, maybe checking the RP will cheer me... up..." *Sees that Jade is dead*
> 
> Guys wtf XD))


((#me rn))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( whoops )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

((Raded M for Mature audiences ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I patrol around the house for a while longer, waiting for someone to emerge.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I wake up the next morning, finally getting some rest. I guess I drifted off in spite of myself... I want to leave, but I don't really want to be around Sai right now... she's probably pretty disappointed in me... 

I decide to call Jade to see if she or anyone else wants to do something. 

((OHHHH HELIX NOOOOO))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

On my dead body, my cell phone rings.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

_What time is it?_ I grab my phone.

_Definitely not early._ I stand up and stretch. _A cup of coffee would be good right now._


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( HELP ME HERE JASON )


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

(Blaze will be released from the hospital soon!)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

((SOMEBODY PICK UP THE GODDAMN PHONE XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( JASOOON )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I take in the aroma of the coffee. "Oh yeah, Blaze'll be released today..." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( GODANGIT JASON DONT LEEEEAVE )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I pick up the ringing phone. "Hello?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Jade? Is that you? Your voice sounds higher than normal." (rolleyes)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"MY VOICE ISN'T HIGH!" I shout. "DO I REALLY SOUND LIKE A GIRL?!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"JEEZ!" I draw back, nearly dropping the phone. "Is that Jean? Do you and Jade and whoever wanna go out and do something distracting today? I'm trying to get over Sage's death however I can... hehe..." 

((OH GOD HELIX JUST FRICKIN STOP TALKING))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Oh... Well... Helix, Jade is dead."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I flinch as I hear Helix yell. _What the hell is going on up there?_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"...What...?" I say, dropping the phone.
snap out of it, pick up the phone and ask, "What... happened?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"She was shot by the looks of things." I tell him. "She is at the hut, if you want to come over, I need help. Carmen ran off and Ans is in grief! And Ethan is here too but he has the emotion of a brick right now..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I decide to go back to the hut. I turn back, and go in the door.
"I know where he lives. Don't know who he is."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"That's good, just don't flip out again." I tell him. "AND DO I SOUND LIKE A GIRL?!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I decide to go to Helix's room. "Helix?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"We'll be right over." I say, and hang up. 
I turn around to find Sai. "Jade was shot... she's dead." I say sadly. "We need to go to the hut now."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"No. Phones tend to make people's voices weird. Don't let it get to you."
I sit down next to Jade's body. "We should bury her."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I freeze. "What?" My voice is shaky.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I nod, trying to make my voice sound manly as I say it, but fail. "Yeah, that sounds like the right thing to do."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Why were you on the phone anyways?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Helix phoned Jade." I tell him.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Jean told me she was shot, and she's dead..." _What the f**k is happening, everybody's dying, left and right... who'll be next, I wonder... it might've been me, if not for..._ I cautiously hug Sai, noticing how shaken she looks.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Must've been a huge shock.." I say, brushing the hair from Jade's face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I look down, feeling bad for him. "I'm sorry this happened. It's all my dads fault..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I hug Helix tightly. _.....I'm scared..._

"L— Let's go, no use in waiting around."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"It's not your fault." I say gruffly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"I-I guess, I'm sorry." I say.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Alright." I say, letting go of Sai. "I'm sorry all of this is happening so fast... you might've been there to help her if you hadn't been babysitting me..." I sigh. "I'm sorry for being so much of a burden on you..." I start walking to the car. 

_Jade's dead..._ 

I refuse to cry. I need to at least be strong now. Sai has enough on her plate as it is...


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"If it is your dad, I know my target."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Yeah but... He is still my dad..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Do you WANT him to hurt more people?!" I yell. "I don't care if he's your ****ing dad! He killed my sister!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"I don't want him to hurt anyone else... But I don't want my family dying!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Jail is good enough, then." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"..." I'm unsure what to say, so I remain silent.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

((brb))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I start the car. "I've never thought of you as a burden, Helix. This wasn't your fault."

_I'm scared, Lia....._


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"...."
I wipe some blood from her face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I watch Carmen, not speaking.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"...I can't even remember the last thing I said to her.."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I remember something that troubled me. "Sai, last time I was dreaming about Sage in the mall, I saw you in my dream... Was that really you? Were you dreaming too?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"....yeah."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"... I don't either... I should have spoken to her more..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"You, uh... shouldn't keep your emotions bottled up like that... take me as a prime counterexample..." I weakly smile.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> _"Y'know what. I'm done. I'm so ****ing done. I might as well dream Blaze up if my brain is going to put me down the 'things I regret' road." I watch as Helix cries. "WHY DO I DREAM CRYING PEOPLE WHAT THE HELL."_



(( I'm sorry Helix but I just needed Sai to complain for once ; o ; ))

I park the car. "I'll be fine, don't worry about me."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( New Form:

Name : Dusk
Gender  : Female
Appearance : Tall, with very dark skin and curly black hair.
Personality : Very passive-agressive, can be kind. Looks down on most.
Talents: Accomplished hacker.
Age : 21
Other: Works at the HQ. 

Good? )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"It's hard not to..." I mutter. "Alright, we're here..." I get out of the car and walk to the hut. I push open the door and flash back to discovering Sage's body...

I hold my breath, and slowly exhale when I see Jade.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( New Form:
> 
> Name : Dusk
> Gender  : Female
> ...



((#Dusio))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I take a blanket and pull it up to her chin.
"...."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I slowly pick apart at my food, my appetite almost non-existent. I sigh. Helix... why... why did you react that way... It hurts... You make it hurt... Ugh... I hate you... I hate how we can't be together... I miss you so much... Helix... Please wait for me...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I follow Helix silently.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I go down to the dining hall, and see Sage.
"You're looking pretty gloomy. Inhale a sausage?" I smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

_What the hell is going on?...._


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I look up to see a stranger. "Who are you?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Pretty new here. Surprised you haven't seen me."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I walk over to Jean, Ans, and Carmen, and sigh. "Sorry I wasn't here when it happened... I don't know what I could've done, but I wouldn't have been as useless as I was all the way across town..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Well, I don't really talk to anyone here... I just stay in my room mostly." I say gloomily.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"You're the leader's baby sister, right?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "You're Gio's baby sister, right?"



(( ._. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. It's time. I watch as I'm unhooked from all the wires and tubing.

The nurse tells me, "You're free to go. Is there anyone you want me to call to pick you up?"

"Can you call... um... Dr. Sai?"

"You mean your girlfriend?"

"Um... yeah." What the **** did she tell these people?

I watch as the nurse dials Sai's number then hands the phone to me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

My phone buzzes. I check the number. _The hospital?_

"Hello?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Hey Sai."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Blaze? What's up?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Um... this is kinda embarrassing but I need a ride..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "****..... Ah— I'll be there in a bit."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Thanks." I hang up and give the phone back to the nurse. I grab my things, exit the room, go downstairs, and sit in the waiting area.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I look at the others. "S-she was shot..." I say.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Helix, I..... have to go for a bit. I'll be back soon."
I wave goodbye to the group.

I leave the hut and start the car. _.....everything ****ing sucks_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I say "Bye, Sai..." and continue to stand around, being useless. _Truth be told, I didn't really know Jade that well... I don't think we every really spoke more than a sentence to each other at a time._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I park the car and rush into the waiting area. _Where's Blaze?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I spot Sai at the door and wave her over. "Hey!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I run over to Blaze. "W—We have to hurry..." My voice is shaky.

_Why is everyone dying?.....

*Except Sage isn't dead.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Noticing her nervousness, I follow quietly after her. I place my hand on her shoulder in an attempt to comfort her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"I— I'll explain in the car." Tears begin to fall. _No. I can't cry. I have to be strong for everyone...._


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sai, it's okay. Everything will be okay." I follow her to the car, while starting to gently massage her tense muscles. Poor Sai... she's working herself too hard... The others need to pick up the ****ing slack... I should pound a lesson into their heads one of these days...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I start the car. "I— It's all too much..." Tears are falling freely now.

_Why us? Why now? Why?
I just want everyone to be happy..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sit down in the car with her. "Don't beat yourself up over this. You tried your best. You can't blame yourself."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"You don't understand.... Jade is *dead*, Blaze. *Murdered.*" I begin to sob. "Why us....?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "Sometimes, you just have to run... This experiment won't be over until we're all dead... Sage was smart to fake her death. I wonder why she didn't take us with her." ****... I wasn't planning on telling anyone... Too late now... Damnit, Blaze... Why do you have to hurt her even more?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I sit. Unsure what to say or do.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I smile through my tears. "I knew it. She's alive." 

My happiness quickly turns to panic. "Where are we all going to go?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Well, I'd say to find wherever the **** Sage went and hide out there with her but... I have no idea where she went..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I stay silent and continue driving to the hut.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I watch as the hut pops up into view.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> "You're the leader's baby sister, right?"



"Uhh... I guess so. How do you know?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"He found out I was hacking the government's files, and recruited me. Mentioned you a couple times."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I park the car. "...Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I follow Sai quietly, unsure of what more to say.

"Oh, I see..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"How you doing in your corner of mope?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I see Sai return, with Blaze in tow. _Awesome..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"I'm fine. So... what do you guys do around here? My brother mentioned you were trying to put a stop to Jean's dad."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Why is HE here?" I snarl. "Doesn't he work for that ****?"

"Most of us are part of his organization that broke away. They formed this place. I'm just a recruit. A damn good one."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I grab Blaze's hand. "He's our ally now, Carmen."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I notice Blaze. "Did you do this!" I snap at him, setting my arms on fire.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( whoops I was reading and typing at the same time ; o ; ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I find the others. (don't ask how.) "Hey, what's going on now..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Can you prove it?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I smile as Sai grabs my hand. I correct Carmen, "Not anymore, I don't."

"That's cool. I guess."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I calm myself. "I'm sorry, I'm just a little angry." I notice Ethan. "Hey, Ethan, we are just angry over Jades' death."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Look. I didn't do it, okay? Remember I took that bullet for you guys." I remark coldly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Jean's father tried to kill him. He's in just as much danger as we are."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I freeze when Ethan speaks. "...Y— You're dead....."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Jade took a bullet too! BUT SHE'S DEAD!"
The pain comes back, hot and fresh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"It's a long story..." I tell Sai. "We found out he was alive when he barged in on me- Er, forget that part, but yeah, he is alive... Or a zombie?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I see Sai look over to another person, and I realize it's Ethan. "Hey, Ethan. Where have you been?" I ask.

((HE WAS NEVER TOLD ETHAN DIED XD))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"I'm dispensable. Jean's dad has plenty of others that would be willing to finish the job. Jade was probably the first target."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"If you're going to have the emotion of a piece of FIREWOOD—"
I step forward and slap Ethan.
"Leave."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

(LOLOL)

"Well, you see—was that really needed?" I push Carmen so he falls over.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"So, would it be correct to assume that Ethan and Carmen hate each other?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I watch Ethan get slapped. "CARMEN!" I snap at him. "Don't hit him, jesus!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"GET OUT OF MY HOUSE!" I bellow, rising up above him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I notice Carmen get pushed. "STOP THAT!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

(Awkward love triangle)

"Please. You're not my mother." I punch him in the face.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Definitely correct." I sigh. "Why the hell are you two fighting?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I walk in between the two. "Fighting will not solve anything."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( Laf, why can't you get on that chat? What happens when you do? )

"So...what's up?" I plop myself next to her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I wince as Carmen gets punched. "WHAT THE ACTUAL HELL IS HAPPENING."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Definitely correct." I sigh. "Why the hell are you two fighting?"



"I don't know, he was the one who started it!" _Dear god, I sound like a five year old._


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"My sister..IS DEAD. You will get out of my house, or get ripped to pieces. UNDERSTAND, MIDGIT?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Jesus. Why are you even fighting?" (dumb Jean is dumb) "There is a lot more important things going on!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Nothing much. Just sitting around and waiting to see what my brother has planned."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( I get a 'cannot connect' message.))

"Alright. So what exactly happened to 'start' this conflict between you two?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Ooo, I hope it involves hacking.." I smile.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I hold Carmen back. "Hey there. I understand your pain but killing someone will not bring your sister back."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "My sister..IS DEAD. You will get out of my house, or get ripped to pieces. UNDERSTAND, MIDGIT?"


(Wait when was I a midget lol. Also how did you not even notice you getting punched, you just yell at me like it never happened lol)

I flip the bird at him. "****ing come and get it."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"He walks in on Jean and I, then proposes his love to him. How do you expect me to react?!"
I wriggle in his grip.

( Laf, operation Dusio?

Dusk x Gio? )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (*Wait when was I a midget* lol. Also how did you not even notice you getting punched, you just yell at me like it never happened lol)
> 
> I flip the bird at him. "****ing come and get it."


(If Ethan is a midget, Jean must be the smallest thing on the planet XD)


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't know anymore... I just hope it's not too dangerous..." I shudder involuntarily at the memory of watching Blaze and Helix fight...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"So, guys." I say. "We need to find out who the f**k shot Jade, and not fight amongst ourselves... does anybody know which way the shooter went...?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Oh, just go ahead and tell everyone about our sex life why don't you." I mumble angrily at Carmen.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I hold Carmen back from Ethan, not loosening my grip. "No fighting or I swear I will make you all regret this."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (If Ethan is a midget, Jean must be the smallest thing on the planet XD)



(Yeah...I've missed a lot haven't I lol)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"So what I'm getting here is that this is one large love triangle."

(( I can roll with #Dusio ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I stop fighting, and pant.
"I know where the shooter lives. Tracked him."

"You're scared of danger?" I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "So what I'm getting here is that this is one large love triangle."
> 
> (( I can roll with #Dusio ))



"Er..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"I actually don't have a clue." I breathe.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh, unable to deal with this anymore. "Not exactly..."

"Well, if you know where he is, let's go get him." I say in an attempt to refocus the group.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Guess so. Now, can we go murder the guy that killed my sister?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I look away, not sure what to say.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"You'll have to change that. Jean's dad doesn't play nice. I heard that one of the experiments got shot today..ouch."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Alright. You three just need to sort this whole thing out on your own time." I glance at Blaze. "We need to be prepared for anything."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Wait a second, how much _do_ you know?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"We gonna go yet?"

"Enough."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sai, I have my watch. I should also have my spare gun on me." I check my pockets and smile when my fingers grip the handle. "Yup, I have it."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, I... um... have to go back to my room. So... bye?" I say in attempt to get away.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"I'm up for finding this guy. Not sure how much help I'll be... but I'll try, I guess..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Helix, I want you to stay here with Jean. Sai, Carmen, Ethan, and I will go." Sage would never forgive me if I let him die...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I breathe deeply. "Looks like we're ready to go, then."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"What?! No! I want to go! I swear I'll help! What good will I be here?!" I grow agitated. _Who does Blaze think he is, all of a sudden?!_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I hug Helix. "Helix, we _need_ you to stay here. It's safer for you." My voice is soft.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ignorant to the killer, I say, "Whatever. Let's go so I can actually kill someone for a good cause." I smirk.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"I don't care!" I pull myself away from Sai. "I'm not just some little kid who wants to sit around and be coddled! I just killed a guy yesterday! I can fend for myself just fine!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Once you're done deciding, follow me."
ai retrace my steps back to the house.

"Yeah, sure."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I smile at Sai. "Well, are we ready to go then?" I ask, while pulling out my gun and reloading it with a few spare bullets.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow Carmen as he leads us away.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"He should be in here."


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

( Cygnus is in the basement, the door's locked to go down there. Wonder how they'll find him  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Helix, we need you to protect Jean. _Please._ We'll be back soon." I run after everyone else.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I tag along behind the others, trying not to be seen, not wanting to stay at the hut.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I kick down the door, and peek inside.
Nothing.
"I can still smell him. He's here somewhere.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I grab my things, and quickly run out of the dining hall to go towards my room. I need to be alone... The tears start to fall again.

I follow the others inside while holding my gun, ready to shoot at a moment's notice.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I follow behind everyone, setting my arms on fire.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"Well, I don't have a weapon..." Suddenly, my ringtone goes off. The song? "Bed Intruder".


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

I hear a 'thump' from upstairs. _They're here!_ I take the first pistol I loaded and ready it. Then I get behind some boxes.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

_What's her problem?_
"I wonder where the leader is.." I think out loud.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I follow along silently, my blasts ready. _If he's here, I need to be prepared to heal..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I turn to my wolf form, ready to attack at a moments notice.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I watch Sage run off towards her room while I go inside the dining facility. I spot Dusk, a new recruit, and sit down next to her. "How are you adjusting?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I look around, startled, and see the leader.
"Oh, hello..I'm good. I don't think I caught your name?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Well, I don't have a weapon..." Suddenly, my ringtone goes off. The song? *"Bed Intruder".*



(lol)
I follow behind.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Separating from the others, I walk through the house, on my own. I spot a hidden door. I try to open it for a bit. Locked. After a few kicks, the door bangs open and I steadily creep down the steps, holding my gun, and ready to shoot.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

From outside the house, I hear a loud bang. I rush inside to the source and see a door. _He must've gone in here._ I walk down into the basement, wary of the dark around me.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

I hear a closer 'thump'. _How'd they find the door so fast?!_ I know they'll find me, so I yell out something. "Just go back up the stairs and no gets hurt!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

The voice sounds familiar. I walk closer to the source and call out, "Cygnus, is that you?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I wince as I hear the voice. _Looks like Mr. Murder is home._


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I step down the stairs, snarling.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I hear voices, and duck behind something. I can't tell what it is... My eyes are really bad in the dark...


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

_It can't be..._ "B-Blaze? What're you doing here?!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

_And apparently Blaze knows him._


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Once I'm inside my room, I lock my door, lie down on my bed, and continue to cry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I could ask the same to you. It's been so long..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I move forward. "Why did you murder her?" I mutter to myself.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Mitch gets what he wants, Jean."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Blaze?" My voice is soft. _*****. We're screwed if he turns on us.*

Lia, trust him._


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I chuckle lightly. "My name is Mason but you can call me Mace."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yeah, Sai?" I look at her.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Shut up! Don't talk about my dad!" I snap at him.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Y— You know him?" 

_*Be prepared, Sai. Blaze might turn.*

H— He won't. 

*You don't know that.*_


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

"If you all just leave now, I'll spare a life. If not, one of you will be gone in the next 10 minutes."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Hi. Nice to meet you."

( WE NEED GIOOOO )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Like hell we are leaving."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Hi. Nice to meet you."
> ( WE NEED GIOOOO )



(( GIO'S AT COLLEGE THO ; O ; ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( MAKE GIO QUIT )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I notice that 'Cygnus's voice is coming from behind the object as well... right near me...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( MAKE GIO QUIT )



(( NO 
HE'S GOING TO BE A KAWAII ARTIST DORK >:V ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"Uh...okay...guys what do we do..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I set my arms on fire. "I will burn this place down thats what I will do!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I snarl.

( D: )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I begin to hypnotize the threat into thinking that he killed me.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

( Cygnus helped the experiment, he's immune to your mind games  AND WE HAVE PLAN OKAY ITS NOT GODMODDING )

I stand up so they can see me. I point the gun at Jean. "If anyone does ANYthing, I will shoot him."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I stretch as the seminar ends. "Some food would be good right now..." I mumble.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I notice the gun pointed at me. _Oh god._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I now see the man who was crouching not three feet from me as he stands up and points the gun at somebody. _Who else is down here?_

Without thinking, I trip him over with a sticky wire, realizing he's trying to shoot Jean, whose fire must be illuminating the area.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

_Oh god._
I plant myself firmly in front of everyone else.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

(Jeez, and I gtg when all the drama starts. Anyway see ya.)


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

"What the he-" I trip and pull the trigger, shooting Jean in the knee.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I leap onto Cygnus and grab his gun, slamming the handle into his nose and hopefully knocking him out.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I see Jean get shot, and position myself so he can fall onto me.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

I struggle until I'm struck in the nose. I instantly blackout as it starts to bleed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I get shot in the knee and feel pain in my leg. "Argh!" I feel my knee cap fracture and I fall onto Carmen.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I wince. "Jean!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I look at Mace in the eye. "So, how did you get in? To the organization, I mean.."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"It's a long story." I smile politely.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I turn around, panicked, hearing yelling. "Jean?!" _F**K WHAT DID I DO?! Did I just kill Jean?!?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I rush over to Cygnus's aid. "What the **** were you all thinking? Damnit..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I turn human, and support Jean.
"He's been shot in the knee. Nothing fatal."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I nod. "Just give me some time to heal..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"I'm... Not growing any taller with this... Ouch..." I say in pain. "It really hurts..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I run over to Jean. "What-?! What happened?!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

_He seems to be forcing himself to be polite. _
"I see."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"I was shot in the leg, it's fine... Ouch..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I hold my hands above Jean's knee. "It's good that this is the only injury." I look at the other man. "Well, not the only one, but I can deal with him later."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I stand next to the passed-out Cygnus while watching the others crowd around Jean. This did not turn out so well...


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Should I put him down?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"F**k, this is my fault... if I hadn't come and tripped him, you'd be fine... f**k, sorry Jean..." I sigh, remembering the warnings against my coming along.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

( Sai should transfer the pain from Jean to Cygnus, not heal him D:< HES THE ENEMY )


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Sai should transfer the pain from Jean to Cygnus, not heal him D:< HES THE ENEMY )



(Or Blaze, who is actually conscious. ;D )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Thanks Sai..." I notice the blood on my trouser leg. "OH GOD, THAT'S GONNA STAIN! Do you know how long it takes to wash stains out of clothes... HOURS."

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> "F**k, this is my fault... if I hadn't come and tripped him, you'd be fine... f**k, sorry Jean..." I sigh, remembering the warnings against my coming along.



"It's okay, if you didn't do that, I would have been shot in the face.Think of how dirty my hair would've been if you hadn't been there!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I walk over to Blaze, who is standing over Cygnus. "What are you doing?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Sai should transfer the pain from Jean to Cygnus, not heal him D:< HES THE ENEMY )



(( He's lying down with a bloody nose so the blood is already going to his lungs > ^ < ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> _He seems to be forcing himself to be polite. _
> "I see."



"Well, I have to take care of a few things in the office. Can you do me a favor and check up on my little sis? Her name is Sage." I explain then tell her where her room is. "She could definitely use someone after all that's happened."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I stand up. "Just soak it in detergent overnight and the blood'll come out."


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

( #fastestcharacterdeath )


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I walk over to Blaze, who is standing over Cygnus. "What are you doing?"



"Nothing. What's it to you?" I spit out bitterly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Um..I think she's upset because of me."
I bite my lip. I doubt she would enjoy my company.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

((PAGE 666 AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( Oh no. )


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Um..I think she's upset because of me."
> I bite my lip. I doubt she would enjoy my company.



I sigh. "She'll come around eventually... Well, I'd hate to go but you understand how important things are. I'll see you around." I give her a small wave before walking out and going to my office.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I stand up. "Just soak it in detergent overnight and the blood'll come out."



I nod. "Yeah, I know, I've done it before... Ugh... Unclean clothes make me want to puke..." I say, forgetting I was even shot.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Nothing. What's it to you?" I spit out bitterly.



"Do you know this guy? Are you his *friend*?" I ask, trying my hardest not to sound accusatory.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Do you know this guy? Are you his *friend*?" I ask, trying my hardest not to sound accusatory.



"Well, _this guy_ and I know each other. After all, we worked for the same company." I say in a 'duh' tone.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Blaze, help me prop him up. He'll choke if too much blood goes to his lungs."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I wave.
_Jerk._


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Well what are you doing standing over him like that?" I ask. "If he's more important than Jean and the rest of them, then you must be more than just coworkers."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I help Sai lift up Cygnus and prop him against the wall. I mutter, "If he dies... **** will happen..."


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Well what are you doing standing over him like that?" I ask. "If he's more important than Jean and the rest of them, then you must be more than just coworkers."



( Ooo, _more than co-workers._  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Ooo, _more than co-workers._  )



(Oh, god...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, we're pals, is that what you want to hear? We helped each other out in rough times. He's like a brother to me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I begin to heal his nose. "What should we do with him?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sounds like a wonderful friend. You know, he didn't just shoot me in the leg or murder Jade or anything."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Question him. What else?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Fine." I step away, leaning back against a wall.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I nod. "Alright, just don't let him near any guns."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I silently place my gun back inside my pocket, hoping the others don't notice.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

After bawling my eyes out, I go to buy scotch. I notice a second package, marked with an Ankh. I open it, and inside is more bottles of fancy Egyptian wine.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Now, we wait..."

I stand up to get some breakfast.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I stand up after Sai heals my leg. I notice something. "Dammit, I got even smaller..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I poke his face. "Can anyone grab a wet towel? I should wipe this blood off of him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I roll my eyes. "That's impossible, Jean."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"Don't worry Jean, you're still fine..." I say. Then I realize Carmen was there.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Pfff, no you haven't, Jean."

_I wonder what got Sage so upset. I don't even know anything, besides some people got put through an experiment..and one died._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I poke his face. "Can anyone grab a wet towel? I should wipe this blood off of him."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I roll my eyes. "That's impossible, Jean."


(The shot in the leg made him a little off to one side, making him ever so slightly smaller XD)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

Surprisingly, there is a letter at the bottom of the package. I take it out, and start crying as I read.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Ugh... Why am I so small?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (The shot in the leg made him a little off to one side, making him ever so slightly smaller XD)



(I'm suspicious...)


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I stand impatiently over Cygnus. Damnit... wake up already...


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

I open my eyes a bit, but it's blurry. After blinking a couple times, I see my surroundings. I'm sitting up against a wall with about everyone around me. _Great, just great._ "Yes?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( I demand Gio )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Don't worry Jean, you're still fine..." I say. Then I realize Carmen was there.



"T-Thanks..." 
(MAKE CARMEN JELLY >:3)


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I see Cygnus wake up and say, "Hey. You're up. How you feeling?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (The shot in the leg made him a little off to one side, making him ever so slightly smaller XD)



(( .-. I think I get it.

Due to the trauma of being shot, he is leaning on one of his legs. It results in a slouch, making him feel smaller than he actually is. ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Shut up, Ethan." I snap. "I didn't see YOU catching Jean."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( .-. I think I get it.
> 
> Due to the trauma of being shot, he is leaning on one of his legs. It results in a slouch, making him feel smaller than he actually is. ))


(Haha, yeah, that's what I meant. :3)


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

"Fine other than a presumably broken nose." I feel my nose and pain surges through it. I quickly pull my hand away.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

After lunch I head to the dorms. "Wifi sucks here," I groan.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Rest up. It'll be fine. I've had worse injuries." I say, a bit bitterly.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"Shut up, Carmen. Nobody needs your comments, how rude."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

"Ans Ra,

I couldn't take living without my Pharaoh anymore. I'm currently in Cairo, with our Apis. I have gotten you a plane ticket so you can fly to Egypt. Please, come and live with us... It will be the same as it was, before you disappeared.

I love you so much.
~Anku"

I put the letter carefully back inside the envelope.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I munch on a pancake, the slouch in my seat.
"I neeeeed a computer.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "Shut up, Carmen. Nobody needs your comments, how rude."



(Fight,fight,fight,fight)

I notice them arguing again. "Erm..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "I get that you three want to have a love triangle, but don't do it now."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Do you think I WANT this?" I say, dumbfounded.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

(I kinda want Ethan to kiss Jean to piss Carmen off... XDDDD)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Do you think I WANT this?" I say, dumbfounded.



"Want what? A fist to the stomach? NO PROBLEM!" I punch him.


(CLS, wish granted. The first one.)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

I take out a piece of paper, and start writing.

"Anku,

I'm sending back the plane ticket. I simply can't leave our city, but if you could fly here, that would be wonderful. I have a question though: Why was our house burned down?

Love, Ans Ra"

I seal the letter, and drop it off at the post office.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "Ethan, stop."


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Rest up. It'll be fine. I've had worse injuries." I say, a bit bitterly.



I look around at all of them and then at Blaze. I decide not to talk to him loudly. "Why are you with them? These are the ones we're supposed to kill!" I whisper to him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

I watch them fight. _What do I say?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I look around at all of them and then at Blaze. I decide not to talk to him loudly. "Why are you with them? These are the ones we're supposed to kill!" I whisper to him.



I whisper back, "I know... I just lost focus on the mission... Being around _them_ for too long poisons your mind."

(brb)


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I fall over. 
"You seriously don't have anything better to do, Ethan? Aren't you like, 15? You're a bit too young for Jean." I smirk.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

(Where is everyone?)


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (Where is everyone?)



( In Cygnus's basement )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> I fall over.
> "You seriously don't have anything better to do, Ethan? Aren't you like, 15? You're a bit too young for Jean." I smirk.



(Please hold, generating more drama)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I mentally facepalm.

I turn to Cygnus. "How's your nose?"


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

I notice he has a gun on him. I whisper back, "Let's kill the healer and get going." I turn to her. "O-Oh, it's fine. Thanks."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

"G-g-guys, don't fight..."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

(How do I get to Pig Fuss's basement)


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (How do I get to Pig Fuss's basement)



( Follow the tracks from the hut )


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

I notice tracks leading away from the hut. I follow them.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Good, I was afraid that I'd screwed up while fixing you. I've been a bit distracted during healing."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Uuuugh." I groan, flopping into a corner. "It smells horrid down here."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I catch up with the others. Seemed to me like the fight was off. Whatever, I didn't really care.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Oh, sorry Ethan. What I meant to say is, it smells bad because of _you_."


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

They lead into a house, (?) so I go inside. I can hear voices coming from the basement.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Guys, stop."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I notice he has a gun on him. I whisper back, "Let's kill the healer and get going." I turn to her. "O-Oh, it's fine. Thanks."



I whisper, "Not now. We're in plain sight. Just play along and we can catch up later."

I say aloud, "Let's all get out of here. We can deal with Cygnus later."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

"Okay, that's it!" I throw all of my weight at him, causing both of us to fall to the ground.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Oh, sorry Ethan. What I meant to say is, it smells bad because of _you_."


(Buuuuurrrrnnnn)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand back. "Oh god..."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Oomph!" The breath gets knocked out of me.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

Several people are in the basement. I watch from the stairs, trying not to be noticed. I see Carmen and Jean there.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I quickly stomp on his chest twice, then in his "manly area" rolleyes once, then jump off of him, hoping that that was enough for him not to easily retaliate.

(So hows my new avatar?


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

A few manly tears leak out of the corners of my eyes from the pain.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I facepalm.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> I whisper, "Not now. We're in plain sight. Just play along and we can catch up later."
> 
> I say aloud, "Let's all get out of here. We can deal with Cygnus later."



(Meep. I edited kinda late.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Okay, that was quite painful." I sit up.
Out of the corner of my eye, I see Ans.
"Why aren't you watching Jade's body?!" I yell.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

I clamber up the stairs.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I quickly stomp on his chest twice, then in his "manly area" rolleyes once, then jump off of him, hoping that that was enough for him not to easily retaliate.
> 
> (So hows my new avatar?



(Jean: "DAMMIT, I NEED THEM, DON'T DO THAT!" jokes)

"Hey!" I try to stop the fight. "Carmen are you... Okay?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I repeat, growing annoyed, "Hey, dumb*sses, I'm leaving, with or without you. Now, get yourselves organized so we can take Cygnus in for questioning." I look at Cygnus and wink.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( I CANT FEEL MY FINGER
I SHUT IT IN MY BATHROOM DOOR HELP )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"What was that? Why did you just wink at him?" I say, growing suspicious of Blaze and his 'pal'.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I CANT FEEL MY FINGER
> I SHUT IT IN MY BATHROOM DOOR HELP )



(YOU KNOW WHAT HELPS NUMB PAIN?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> (YOU KNOW WHAT HELPS NUMB PAIN?)



(MORPHINE)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Jean: "DAMMIT, I NEED THEM, DON'T DO THAT!" jokes)
> 
> "Hey!" I try to stop the fight. "Carmen are you... Okay?"



(Just letting you know I laughed really, really hard, bbl too)


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "What was that? Why did you just wink at him?" I say, growing suspicious of Blaze and his 'pal'.



I glance over at Helix. "Nothing. Let's go."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I frown at Helix's comment. _Something's not right here....

*I bet Blaze is thinking about betraying you. Be careful.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I smile reassuringly at the group before heading towards the foot of the stairs. "I'm leaving, with or without you. I'd prefer with but I don't really have time to wait for your childish fights to finish."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I follow along with Blaze and Cygnus, keeping a safe distance and a mouthful of saliva in case they go rogue.


----------



## nard (Aug 30, 2014)

( Okay, say Cygnus silently followed Blaze, cuz im watching something )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

_...but...*

I knew that he'd do this to you. I knew it. It was wrong of me to think that he could be good.*

.......there's no way...he's a good person..._

I follow Helix silently.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I lead the group out of the house then pause by the entrance. "So... um... where to?" I ask awkwardly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I follow.

Exasperated with myself, I knock on Sage's door.
_Why am I wasting my time with this again?_


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

A knock comes at my door. Oh, god... I don't have time for this. I walk over and open it, my face clearly stained with tears.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

_Oh god..how should I go about doing this?_
"Sage, um..I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings before. I didn't mean to."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "It's fine..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Where to? Back to the hut? Sage's apt? Blaze's apt? Helix's apt? Sai's house?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"One of the empty apartments?" I suggest. "Not Sage's, though..." 

"...Because it's still probably a crime scene." I add quickly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I decide to stay silent.

_ I want to trust Blaze.

*Even if he wants to ruin you? Even if he plans to kill you? Sai, I know you love him, but.....*_


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"I was hoping we could start over." I say bluntly, looking the floor.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"I guess my place then. I just have to pick up a few groceries first."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I turn on my laptop. "I'm doing this for Sai..." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I was hoping we could start over." I say bluntly, looking the floor.



"I guess." I reply a bit distractedly. My thoughts too preoccupied with Helix... and his reaction to seeing me in the dream... Fresh tears begin to fall down.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"What're you crying about? I already apologized."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I reply bitterly, "I'm not crying because of you... I miss my friends... and most of all, Helix..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I guess my place then. I just have to pick up a few groceries first."



"Oh, sure. I'm sure we've all been putting off shopping for a while with all that's happened. How about we all go as a group to save time?" I smile.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Oh, sure. I'm sure we've all been putting off shopping for a while with all that's happened. How about we all go as a group to save time?" I smile.



"I don't want to impose." I smile. "I'll just go by myself. Let's go to my place first so I can get my car."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Boyfriend?"
I tilt my head. "Want to talk about it?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Okay, then. We'll take care of Cygnus while you're gone, and it's a plan." I smile intensely.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I read the webpage. "So _this_ is what's been going on with Sai..." The laptop pings. "****, they noticed me...."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sure." I smile through my tears. "Come inside though." I walk over and plop on the couch.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I sit down next to her.
"Sorry if I'm rude, or anything. I'm not known for being the nicest person."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I start the short walk back to the hut where Sai and the others parked.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I begin downloading the files onto a drive. "Hurry up..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"It's okay..." I explain the two dreams to her and how Helix reacted in each one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I download the files onto a drive. "Hurry up..."



(I'm a bit confused. What is Gio doing?  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"I'm not very good with boys, but sounds like he misses you a lot."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( Hacking into Jean's Father's files ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I'm not very good with boys, but sounds like he misses you a lot."



"Yeah... except... I... um... faked my death." I mumble.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I'm not very good with boys, but sounds like he misses you a lot."



((He's a MAN, DAMMIT! lmfao))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Hacking into Jean's Father's files ))



(Ooooh. Is he going to find the HQ too?  )


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"So he thinks you're dead?"
I look up at the cieling. "I can understand why you don't want him to know that you're alive, but don't you think it'll hurt him even more if you keep visiting? He doesn't want to forget about you, but doesn't want the pain of seeing you again, and again."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I shut off my computer once the download finishes. "That was close...." I glance at my flash drive. "I should check out the remaining files."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "So he thinks you're dead?"
> I look up at the cieling. "I can understand why you don't want him to know that you're alive, but don't you think it'll hurt him even more if you keep visiting? He doesn't want to forget about you, but doesn't want the pain of seeing you again, and again."



"I know... it's just... Mace said that he has something planned... and I have to be separated from the rest of them... That it's safer for me here and he'll save the others soon and we'll all be reunited in the end." I try to smile. "It's just... I didn't mean to see him the first time... or the other times... just accidents but I really miss him..." I sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I start the short walk back to the hut where Sai and the others parked.



(*ahem* Everyone went back to where the cars are.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"You need to stop visiting him in dreams, then."
I look at her. "You must think about him a lot. Try clearing your thoughts before you to to sleep. That may prevent it."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> "You need to stop visiting him in dreams, then."
> I look at her. "You must think about him a lot. Try clearing your thoughts before you *to* to sleep. That may prevent it."



"Maybe... I'll try that. Thanks." I beam.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"This is some pretty ****ed up ****." I mutter. "I should've just left these files alone."

I stop when I arrive at the hut.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I wait by Sai's car. _I should learn how to drive..._ I sigh.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I ask Sai, "Are you driving or should I?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Are you sure you should be thinking about driving, Blaze? You just got out of the hospital, wait a day or two..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"I'll drive." I run my hands through my hair. "Helix, I'll need you to sit in the back with Cygnus."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I laugh. "Helix, this isn't the first time I got out of the hospital. Considering how many times I've gone, you could call me a regular." I walk over and sit in the passenger seat.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"But... but..." I start. "Ugh, fine." I grumpily get into the back seat next to Cygnus. I fill a cheek with spit in case he tries anything...


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Glad I could help." 
I attempt a half smile, but then my phone starts beeping.
"What? Someone's hacked into the files I wanted to hack!" My face darkens. "Jerk."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I pace back and forth. ****... another hacker trying to breach our files... time to catch them...

I turn my computer on and quickly find their information. Using the phone number provided, I call them.

(Basically, he calls Gio.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'll see you around then? I'm sure you're busy." I smile.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"Whoever this is is going to get some naaaasty phone calls from me.." I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Time to go shopping."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( although Gio never breached Sage's brother's HQ .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I greet formally, "Hello. I'm sure you're busy so let's get down to business, shall we? What were you doing in _our_ files?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sai, just drive straight to my apartment. I can grocery shop by myself." I mutter.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

(I've decided to take a break from RPing for the night. FN out.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 30, 2014)

(Sorry, I am busy, how can I get involved?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Sorry, I am busy, how can I get involved?)



(Pretend you came to the hut with us and followed us in your own car?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I try calling the person.
"Dang, line's busy."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> I feel an extra large dosage of morphine come in. *"Night, night, gorgeous."* I say before falling asleep.



((Blaze's last words to Jade XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Blaze's last words to Jade XD))



( CANT BREATHE )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( edited my post))

"No. I need to shop too, so we'll just be wasting gas."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( sorry 'bout my edit, but everything just didn't make sense .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( although Gio never breached Sage's brother's HQ .-. ))



(Their files and Jean's dad's files are interconnected...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Money is not an issue for me. I'll just come back later by myself then. Let's go."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( didn't you say that they were two different organizations?
Or something about them being a rebel group.))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "I'm fine. So... what do you guys do around here? My brother mentioned you were trying to put a stop to Jean's dad."





Beary said:


> "Most of us are part of his organization that broke away. They formed this place. I'm just a recruit. A damn good one."



...


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( didn't you say that they were two different organizations?
> Or something about them being a rebel group.))



(They're the same group, just split apart. Mace's side cut off Mitch's access to most of the files(Mace's side) but Mace's group has full access. Most of the hackers/smart people stayed with Mace while the brutes/fighters went with Mitch.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( why would they still be sharing files if they hate each other now? ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Money is not an issue for me. I'll just come back later by myself then. Let's go."



"So... are we gonna go, or...?" (p))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( why would they still be sharing files if they hate each other now? ))



((I think she means they stole all of the files, or something along those lines?))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( why would they still be sharing files if they hate each other now? ))



(They USED to work together. Mitch's side is too dumb to cut off ties... >~< )


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"..."
I stand up. "I'm going to go. I have things to think about."
Before I close the door, I turn. "Remember, empty your mind."
The dor close behind me as I set off for my room.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

(Sorry. I'm trying to make #Dusio happen... *sigh* )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Their files and Jean's dad's files are interconnected...)
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> "Money is not an issue for me. I'll just come back later by myself then. Let's go."



"It's called polluting the atmosphere. Give me directions."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (They USED to work together. Mitch's side is too dumb to cut off ties... >~< )



(( So Mitch just gives Mace free access to his files? .-. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Sorry. I'm trying to make #Dusio happen... *sigh* )



(( #Blai 

I'll figure out a way. ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Directions to where?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> I try calling the person.
> "Dang, line's busy."



(( we can just make it so Mace never called Gio .-. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"The grocery store."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( we can just make it so Mace never called Gio .-. ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "The grocery store."



(Nuh-uh! ;-; Mace was going to offer a job so they'd meet in person.

Hold up. I explained to tokay so he'll explain it in his simple words.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

_I actually made a friend._
I smile. _Amazing how things work out._


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Fine... just be warned... the place I shop at isn't known for their friendly cashiers." I give her directions to the grocery store I go to.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I frown. "So you mean Walmart?"

I follow Blaze's directions.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Not Walmart." I mutter. "Some grocery store that also sells... umm... hard liquor."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

((Okay, what happened is that all of the smart, 'techie' people went over to Mace's side, and all of the dumb*ss fighters went to Mitch's side. (They're too dumb to understand the coded files and stuff... ) Mitch might have an upper hand in his street presence, but Mace's people control the database and whatnot. So when Gio tried to hack Mitch's files, he pretty much got redirected to Mace's side because they're the ones in control of the whole thing (and probably the only side that cares enough to notice a hacker). ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "You're killing your liver."

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((Okay, what happened is that all of the smart, 'techie' people went over to Mace's side, and all of the dumb*ss fighters went to Mitch's side. (They're too dumb to understand the coded files and stuff... ) Mitch might have an upper hand in his street presence, but Mace's people control the database and whatnot. So when Gio tried to hack Mitch's files, he pretty much got redirected to Mace's side because they're the ones in control of the whole thing (and probably the only side that cares enough to notice a hacker). ))



((thank u friend))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( Sounds good to me.
 Dusio tho pls  )


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "I know..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( Sounds good to me.
> Dusio tho pls  )



(Once Gio gets the job, we can start. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> I greet formally, "Hello. I'm sure you're busy so let's get down to business, shall we? What were you doing in _our_ files?"
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> "Sai, just drive straight to my apartment. I can grocery shop by myself." I mutter.



"The **** are you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( Sounds good to me.
> Dusio tho pls  )



(( Blai pls  ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Waiiiit, the stuff that was in Sage's fridge? That stuff is a bad decision in a can..." I shudder, then feel a little sad.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Language. You seem like a smart kid. I'll give you a choice. I'll report you to the government or you can come work for me in my headquarters. Which will it be?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"You'll get better. I know you will."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I laugh at Helix. "So that's where my booze ended up? Did you give it a go? How'd you like it?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Language. You seem like a smart kid. I'll give you a choice. I'll report you to the government or you can come work for me in my headquarters. Which will it be?"



 "Sorry, I don't work for pedophiles who think testing on human beings is okay."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( Lets say Carmen's in the car )

"Oh, I remember that stuff. I tricked Jean into drinking it. Things got...weird."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Ah, yes, that night where you all got drunk and somehow ****ed."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Sorry, I don't work for pedophiles who think testing on human beings is okay."



I sigh. "We don't work with Mitch anymore. We broke apart when people started dying. We have our own side now. Our main mission is to stop Mitch. I recruit the best hackers and I can tell you are one. Are you in? Your friend Sage is here too. She's actually my little sister." I chuckle.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I get red in the face. "I only had... eight cans... nine cans, at most! And I wasn't the only one who had it, Sage did too!" Then I begin to remember the details of what happened that night. I become even more embarrassed, but then remember that that's another thing that could never happen again... ((He went there. XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"SHUT UP!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

My eyes narrow. "I don't trust you. Give me proof."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Ah, yes, that night where you all got drunk and somehow ****ed."



((*Mace has secretly been listening in through Sai's phone* 

You hear from Sai's pocket: "You WHAT?! Not my baby sister, oh god no!"))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> My eyes narrow. "I don't trust you. Give me proof."



"What kind of proof?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Wow... sounds like a fun night. I wish I was there." I say with a smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> "What kind of proof?"




 "Sage. I want proof that she's still alive."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Wow... sounds like a fun night. I wish I was there." I say with a smirk.



I blush again, then go white when my mind hits the gutter. "...Ew."


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

"If you say one more word, I'll kick you in a bad place." I growl.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Sage. I want proof that she's still alive."



"Alright. I'll get her on the line." I walk outside my office to Sage's room. I knock on her door. She answers, face covered in tears. My heart breaks a little seeing her hurt. I'll kill the b*stard who broke her heart... I silently hand her the phone.

I grab the phone and say, voice still shaking a bit, "H-hey."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What?! That's not fair. You guys had _all the fun_ without me. Sai, we're almost there. Ready?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Yo."

I sigh. "And who exactly were you going to screw, Blaze?"

I frown. "Ready for what?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I look down. "I don't know... maybe I could've picked up a girl at the bar. 

Ready for this place? They're not nice. And I'm not _exactly_ on the best terms with a few of them at the moment... Some of Mitch's employees work here too..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"So... What's new?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Why would you come here if Jean's dad has people here?" I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Stuff. First off, what the hell is going on?"

I sigh. "Ready as I'll ever be."

I park the car.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"They have the best booze." I say in a 'duh' tone. "Give any girl a few of these and you're instantly guaranteed to get laid. Although, I do enjoy just drinking them." I laugh.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

((brb, assume Helix follows along or w/e XD))

I can't tell if he's teasing me with that remark, but I sure don't appreciate it... _'Getting along' with Blaze is harder than I thought..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I facepalm. "We should've gone to Safeway."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Mace tracked me down. He explained his plan to me and helped me fake my death in order for me to be safe and all. He is working on something to save the others. It will take time though."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Time? Sai doesn't exactly have _time. _Get that Blaze guy away from her. He'll get her killed!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I climb out of the car. "Just follow me and you'll be safe." I add while smirking, "You can even hold onto me if it helps."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I... I can't... I wish I could..." I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

( IM HERE AND READY FOR DUSION )

I sit cross-legged on my bed, unsure of what to do. My curly hair is unbrushed, laying about my shoulders somewhat lopsidedly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Yes, and I'll be known as your new slut."

I lock the car. "Let's go."

".... Your brother wants me to work for him. Tell him that I have conditions."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( IM HERE AND READY FOR DUSION )
> I sit cross-legged on my bed, unsure of what to do. My curly hair is unbrushed, laying about my shoulders somewhat lopsidedly.



(( WELL IM READY FOR BLAI ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Oh? What kind of conditions?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lead her inside the grimly lit store. "What do you need to buy from here?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

_Mom wouldn't like me having friends. She would say I was being weak.._
I clench my fist over my heart, and flop down onto the bed.
_Maybe not feeling would be better off.._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sai. I want him to keep her safe. She doesn't even have to go to wherever the hell you are, I just want her alive and unhurt."

I grab his arm. "Nevermind."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Nevermind? We haven't even taken more than a step into the store. Are you okay?" I ask concerned.

"I'll tell him. Oh, and... umm... I have a question for you."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

((Back))

I follow them into the bleak store. "Nice atmosphere. Really... er... suits you, Blaze." _I'm bad at small talk._


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

_No. I left that woman and her experiments behind. No more._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"I'm small, Asian, and a woman. I also consider myself quite decent looking. I _need_ you with me."

"What?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I get an angry look from a man with a scar in place of one of his eyes. "Yeah, we should go. This place doesn't seem safe... especially not for Sai..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I glance at her. "Huh?"

"How is..." I break into tears. "H-helix doing?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I kick my shoes off.
"Erg, no use now..nap time."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Let me tell you what happened three days ago. A man was robbed at gunpoint, he was 25 and he was shot 6 times in the chest, no one called for help. I don't need to tell you what's going to happen to me. I could scream myself hoarse and no one would help. And if I make it through, it's going to be _my_ fault. So yeah, I need you."

"He's been doing well. He lives with us now. You could say that he's been fully integrated into our family."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( sorry for going all into social issues but I had to ; o ; ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "I'll walk you to the car. I only came for booze anyways." I admit bluntly.

"Oh, t-thanks."

(Gio doesn't hear her crying or ignoring?)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

ignore


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

(( I didn't even know they were in the same room O_O ))

"You said it yourself, Mitch's people work here. I can help you if you get confronted."

(( edit: o I get it))


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Sai, it's fine. I can buy my own booze. Just wait in the car please."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Yeah, Sai. It's dangerous here." _And we're not even sure if he's still one of Mitch's people..._


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

I doze off in the car.

I fall asleep on my bed, not even under the covers.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "Fine, just don't get hurt."

"So, how're you?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"I-I'm fine... just a bit sleepy..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk Sai back to the car before walking into the store alone.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Good, a lot's been happening here. You're better off where you are."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

I walk back to the car AGAIN and get in.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"I guess... I just miss everyone... Mostly Helix..."

(Gio should ask why she faked her death/hid this from the others.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I sit down in the drivers seat. "So, Helix. Any interest in video games?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "I guess... I just miss everyone... Mostly Helix..."
> (Gio should ask why she faked her death/hid this from the others.)



(( I'm not even sure that he knows she's dead tbh ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

"Nah, they didn't have those where I grew up. Never played one."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I grab 3 cases of beer then walk over to the check-out. As luck would have it, it's someone I know.

"Blaze! Heard ya almost got arresting for murdering a guy. How'd that go?"

I mutter, "It's nice to see you too."

"Just remember, the boss won't be out for you if you screw up this time. You can always rejoin if you want. I can't believe you left. You were our best man." At this, everyone starts to stare at me. Some even begin to pull out a weapon.

"Well, this has been nice but I have to go." I quickly throw the cash at him, grab my beer, and run out.

The cashier shouts, "This isn't over, Blaze! We will get you! One way or another!"

I rush to the car, open the passenger door, and sit down. I put the cases of beer by my feet. "Alright, let's go."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

"Gio'll hook you up. He's always been into games."

I watch as Blaze rushes into the car. "You alright?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm good. Let's go."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "I guess... I just miss everyone... Mostly Helix..."



"So... want to talk to Mace again?" I look over at Mace.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I start the car. "What happened?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yeah, just give him my conditions, I guess."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

I explain my run-in with the cashier, including how guns were being pointed at me as I left.

"Okay. I guess I'll see you when you come." I hand the phone back to Mace.

"So... what'll your answer be?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh. "I never knew it'd be so hard to survive." I glance at him. "Are you sure that you aren't hurt?"

I drive out of the parking lot.

"Yes, on a few conditions. Sage'll tell you what they are."


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

"Eh... that's life. I didn't think they would find out _that_ fast... or that they would react that way." I sigh.

"Sounds good. I'll have my people arrange a flight for you tomorrow."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 30, 2014)

I sigh again. "It's just not safe anymore...... You can still stay with me. Helix won't mind. Right, Helix?"


"Hold up, a flight? I'm a college student."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh, you have more than one guest bedroom?" I ask. _I guess he can stay, but I thought they only had... one... F**k..._ 

"Oh, uhm... Sure." I put on my best fake smile.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Sai, I can stay in my own place. I'm not a kid. I'm _older_ than you."

"Well... we'll take care of everything. All the expenses will be on us. After we test your abilities and do some basic training, you'll even receive a salary from us. Just think about it as skipping school and going into your job early." I say reassuringly.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"And what am I supposed to do if you end up dead? I'm not letting you drink without my supervision."

"I'm in _Art_ college. The pay better be good."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh. "Will that make _you_ happy?"

"The pay is good. Trust me."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Depends on what you're asking me."

I sigh. "My sister. Protect my sister."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I shrug. "Will you stop worrying about me if I stayed with you?"

"I will. If you want, I can make her the next one to transport over."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Yup. Does that question imply what I think it implies?"

"That'd be great," I breathe. "Also, the Blaze guy. Can I have some info on him?"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"Where will Blaze sleep if he stays at your house, Sai...?" I ask cautiously.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"That depends. What do you think it implies?" I ask winking.

"Well, as far as I know, Blaze was a street fighter, and a drunkard. Mitch took him off the streets, groomed him, and paid him. He took on the role in the experiment, as you know, and now, I'm hearing rumors that he quit his job."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I smirk. "Guess you'll find out when we get home."

"Don't worry, Helix. I got this."

"Quit?" I look down. "I wonder why..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Well, shall we go?" I smirk, suddenly excited at this surprise.

"Who knows? Do me a favor though. Don't tell the others. It'll ruin the plan and I have it all planned out. I'll tell you more in person."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

My eyes widen. "****, I forgot. Is Cygnus staying with me too?"

"How am I going to tell Sai?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Don't worry about him. He was always known for sleeping the day away anyways." I chuckle.

"I have it figured out. Trust me."

(ugh... gtg for a bit.)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"I can seal him inside the car if you want? I don't know.  But remember to crack a window or something..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"I have a futon in the basement. We can lock him down there, I guess." I frown. "Does he like Chinese food?"

"Thanks."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Yeah, he loves it. He also digs asian chicks." I laugh.

"No problem. You'll receive an envelope with your plane ticket and anything else you'll need in a few days as well as a bit of spending money. I look forward to working with you. Goodbye." I hang up the phone.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I hang my head. "Sai...."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I roll my eyes. "Guess it'd be interesting if Jean was female. We'd get a love square."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh, god... that'd be too much..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( I didn't get it bc it wasn't italicized as a thought ; o ;
Lemme edit ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( oh never mind ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I glance over at Sage. "Are you okay?"

"I'm fine."

"Do you want to talk about it?"

"I told you I'm fine."

"I hope so..." I say before leaving her room and going back to my office. If only she wasn't this stubborn... I just want to help her... I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Speaking of love triangles, I just can't believe that Ethan somehow came back to life...." I sigh. "Poor Jean."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Yeah... that's sad. By the way, where am I going to sleep?"

(Are they almost to the house yet? lol)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( IMAGINE THAT WE DROPPED OFF CARMEN ))
I park the car. "We need to check the condition of Gio's room first. If it's okay, you can stay there. I have a plan if you don't like the room."

I glance at Cygnus. "Can one of you help me carry him?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Sounds good. And yeah, I can carry him."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I smile. "Thanks, Blaze."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

I walk inside to my guest room, and flop on the bed, asleep. 

((#pro 

Last post tonight guys ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"No problem." I smile back. 

I climb out of the car, open the backseat, and throw Cygnus over my shoulder. "Where am I dropping him?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I lead Blaze to the basement. "Gio streams here, but I think he'll be fine as long as no games are damaged."
I open the door and turn on the light. "The futon's over there."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I walk over to the futon and gently place Cygnus down. "I'm going back to the car to grab my beer, okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I nod. "Can you take the English textbook out of the fridge when you store your beer? Gio left it there yesterday."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I laugh. "Sure. Although, there won't be much to store after tonight's session." I wink.

(Is Sai going to limit how many he can have?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( probably ))

I sigh, a smile gracing my face. "Blaze, catch." I throw him the keys. "Lock up when you're done."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Thanks." I walk outside towards the car. I take out all three cases, lock the car, and go back inside. I ask Sai, "Where should I drink?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Three cases, 8 each, 24 total cans.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I lock the basement door. "The living room, I guess. We're watching Doctor Who tonight, by the way."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Two cases is probably the maximum, but she I doubt she'll let him finish the second case.))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I place the keys on the table by the door.

"We?" I ask while I plop down on the couch, the cases of beer by my feet.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"I'm supervising your drinking, and Doctor Who's a pretty good show."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh, ok." I open the first case and crack open the first can. "Do you want some? It might help you relax."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"I'm fine, I don't usually drink." I pick up the remote and turn on Netflix.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I take a long sip, allowing myself to savor the strong taste. Damn... this is great...

"You sure?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I start the episode. "...Yeah. I was never too keen on drinking. I blame my old man for that." I stretch and sit down on the couch. "Lights, off."

The lights respond to my command.

(( They're watching the 2006 remake btw 
I remember hearing about these lights when I was like nine and I wanted them so badly))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Time skip to end of first episode?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( Sure. How many cans would he've drunk?))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Hm... I'd say 6.)

I finish my 6th can and set it on the floor besides me.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I start episode two.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( idk what else to write I'm not good at small talk ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Sai starting to get alarmed at how much he's drinking?

Remember: this is very concentrated and very strong. The recommended amount is 2 max.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I count the cans. _Six already?_

"Blaze, you might want to slow down." I poke his cheek. "How are you not out yet?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I laugh. "I guess I've built a tolerance. I remember the first time I had it. I passed out after half a can. Nowadays, I can easily finish a case and a half before I start feeling drunk." I smile at her. "It's nice sitting here with you. I can _almost_ forget all my problems..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I rest my head on his shoulder. "Let me guess, I'm part of the remaining ones?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Well, I wouldn't call you a problem. Just this whole thing with Mitch... I'd say you were more than I expected." I beam.

(#Make Blai happen)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I pout. "In a good way, right?"

(( #yasss
I feel like Gio is going to come back later and be like:

Gio: Sai, I have a girlfriend now, her name's Dusk.
Sai: Cool. I have a boyfriend now, his name's Blaze.
Gio: WHAT. WHY. ASDFGHJKL; ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I chuckle. "Of course. Actually, there's something I have to tell you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I frown. "What is it? If it's bad I should probably grab tissues from the other room."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Nothing too bad. Back at Cygnus's house, Cygnus noticed I had my gun on me." I took a deep breath before saying, "He told me to shoot you. I told him not now. I'm not going to but if it seems like I'm defecting, I'm just playing along, okay? No hurt feelings?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I empty my 8th can and set it on the floor as well.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I nod. "That explains the wink." I sigh. "Mitch isn't going to stop until we're dead......"

"...or at least until I'm dead."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Which is why we need to find Sage... That stupid little ***** knows something we don't... I remember she was wearing a strange bracelet too. I wonder what that's all about." I say, my voice beginning to slur just a bit.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I watch as Blaze begins to slur. "Slowing down is always a good option."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"I'm fine." I reach over to open the second case.

(Aka stop him. ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I grab his hand. "Blaze..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Hm?" I look at her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"You've finished a case and we're barely through episode two..." I glance down at the remaining cases of alcohol.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I laugh. "And...?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"The recommended amount is two cans. You've drunk quadruple that in the last hour alone." I glance at his face, worried.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh. "Sai, you're too good for me...."

(Should Blaze kiss Sai while drunk?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( depends on how he'll react in the morning ))

I raise an eyebrow. "Name one way."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"That's easy. You're always there when I fall down."

It's as if my mind short circuits right then and there and I find myself leaning forward and kissing Sai. It's not a passion-drived intense kiss like I'm used to but a soft, gentle one as if I was afraid I would hurt her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

My eyes widen as Blaze kisses me. _....I love you, I really do. _
I close my eyes and return the kiss.

(( me writing kiss scenes is trash ; ^ ; ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(lol nw. I'm bad at kiss scenes too. This is actually my first written kiss scene. Uh... who breaks away first?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> (lol nw. I'm bad at kiss scenes too. This is actually my first written kiss scene. Uh... who breaks away first?)



(( I guess Sai ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

*How cute. I wonder how he'll react in the morning while he's sober. Probably dump you like the trash he is.*

Lia's comment jolts me back into reality, causing me to break the kiss.

_I— I love him....

*I know you do, but does he love you?*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh, gosh... I'm so sorry... That was a bit random." A deep blush begins to form on my face. Damnit Blaze... Get yourself together...


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

_*See? There he is, brushing it off like it was nothing. Like you're nothing.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Blaze. "You alright?"

_I— I don't want to be a mistake, Lia..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Blushing is out of character for him. ;D

It's a sign!)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Blushing is out of character for him. ;D
> It's a sign!)



(( Lia's a negative Nelly ;P ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I chuckle nervously. "I think so." I give her a crooked smile.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( Lia's a negative Nelly ;P ))



(I can tell. haha)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I reach out and touch his cheek. ".... You're blushing."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

Just her comment makes me blush more. "...yeah." I laugh in an attempt to cover it up.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh softly, "...... Was it really _that_ bad?"

_*...... Sai. You know what he's like.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I look away from her gaze. "I kinda liked it... I just don't want you to see me different or anything..." Good job, Blaze... Why did you have to go ahead and blush? Your tough exterior is melting away. These people are poisoning your mind. You need to cut off ties before you become one of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Woo! Blaze has negative self-talk too. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Is that so..." I ruffle his hair and smile. "If you don't want to be seen any differently, I won't see you any differently."

The sharp pangs fill my chest again.
_help
i want to be loved
but love hurts
and it hurts
and it hurts
and it hurts
but
i just can't 
seem to
let it go__

*Sai. Your thoughts are coming out jumbled.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Blaze. ".... Why'd you do it?" My voice is soft, and I try to keep it from shaking.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I smile at Sai. "Thanks."

I glance over at the other two cases. So tempting... do I dare?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I close my eyes and answer, "I... I don't know... Just something in me wanted to see what it would be like..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I nod. "Is that so..."

_*What did I tell you? He doesn't love you. He doesn't care about you. That kiss was an impulse. YOU are an impulse.*

i'm sorry_

I grab the remote and start episode three.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"I'm sorry. I can't do this." I stand up and walk out of the house before she can see my next moment of weakness. God, I'm such an idiot... I'm hurting her even more... I stand on the curb, hailing a taxi, and trying to keep myself composed.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I curl into a ball on the couch after Blaze rushes out. Tears trickle down my face.

"I'm stupid. So very stupid...." I begin sobbing.

*Sai.... go after him. Now.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sniffle. "Why?"

*.... Just go.*

(( fun fact: this is the first time Sai's talked to Lia using dialogue rather than thoughts ;D))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

A cab finally pulls up. I tell the driver my address, sit in the car, and go home. I need to do my ****ing job... Not make friends... But I quit my job... Then what do I do now? Why am I finding myself caring more and more about the broken healer girl? Ever since her little outburst, all I've wanted to do is comfort her... Damnit Blaze... Get yourself together... You can't care for anyone... She *was* the enemy... Her friends still distrust you... But... Why her?

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Oooh. Nice.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I walk outside and notice Blaze get into a cab.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Uh... He's in the cab already.  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

_*... And that's how it ends. That's how it ALWAYS ends. He walks away while you cry. He leaves when you're at your weakest.*_

"I know, Lia. I know." I begin to sob once again.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

By the time I get home, I'm frustrated enough that I'm almost pulling my hair. I pay the driver and step out. I watch the taxi leave before walking up the few steps to my apartment.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

*Go to sleep, Sai. You'll need it.*

I smile sadly. "Just like old times, huh? Crying myself to sleep while you comfort me seems like a common occurrence now." My voice shakes.

*.... You'll be better in the morning. Forget about him. *


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Blaze left his booze btw. Oh, and he has no phone now. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I lock the door behind me. "I— I need to clean up everything...."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_*In the morning. Sleep now.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I sit inside my apartment. It's still quiet. I sigh. I go into my kitchen, and grab a knife. I sit on the ground. Pulling my shirt off, I start to cut myself. Feeling the pain centers me... Helps me focus... I need to stop seeing Sai. I'm growing attached to her presence... Next thing, I know I'll be falling in love with her...

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sai needs to run to his apt... But oh, well...)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( WHOA 
BLAZE
WOW))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( SAI NEEDS TO GET IN THERE OMFG ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Yup. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"No. Lia. I— I need to go see him." I rush to my car. 

*Sai.*


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

Seeing all this blood is starting to hurt. My vision wavers. Next thing I know, I'm passing out, knife still in my hand, as I fall back onto the kitchen floor...

(Front door is unlocked.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Lia, I'm not letting him go."

I start the car and drive to Blaze's apartment complex.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(He's shirtless, cuts/blood on his chest, and passed out on kitchen floor.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I park and run up the stairs.

I knock on Blaze's door. No reply. 

*Try the knob. He may've left the door unlocked.*

My eyes widen as I twist the knob. "Open." I push the door open slowly. "Blaze?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

No reply.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

_*Sai. There's blood in the kitchen. Lots of it.*

What?

*Peripheral Vision.*_

I cautiously make my way to the kitchen. "Oh god..." I rush over to Blaze and begin healing him. "You better not be dead, you stupid idiot...."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

Still no reply.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

Tears stream down my cheek.

"I— I think I closed everything." I begin to shake Blaze. "Blaze? Answer me, you dork...."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I slowly open my eyes. "A-are you an angel?" I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I hug Blaze tightly. "I was so scared..." I whisper; tears continue to fall.

_*Wow. Today was a ****storm.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Can I sleep for five more minutes please?" I mumble, still confused of what's going on.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I continue hugging Blaze. "I— I could've lost you...."

(( I just realized that they're in a pool of blood o_o ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Yup...)

"I-I'm so tired..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(It's like middle of the night in the rp. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Shower first. Then you can sleep."

I release Blaze from the hug and notice my state. _.....So I'm covered in blood now._


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"My head is so dizzy..." I say, almost childlike.

(Uh... Grabbed the knife from his hands?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I grab the knife from his hand. "Everyone seems to love Mr. Knife." I mutter.

I glance back at Blaze. "Can you stand up?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I attempt to stand up but end up falling right back on my but. "Ouch..."

(Blaze is a combination of drunk, sleepy, and partway thinks he died.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

((#truth))

I set the knife on the counter and reach my hand out. "C'mon Blaze, we're taking a shower."

(( aka Sai is washing him again but Blaze probably has a westernized bathroom so this is going to be very awkward ))


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I grab the angel's hand. "Where are you taking me?" I ask a bit scared.

(He thinks Sai is an angel rn. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"To the shower. C'mon."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lead Blaze to the bathroom.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh... and then where?" I ask as I follow behind her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"I would say home, but only if you want to."

I enter the bathroom. _This....is a really small bathroom._


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"S-so, you're not taking me to H-hell?" I ask with a tremor in my voice.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I frown. "Of course not, why would I do that? You need to shower to get clean, Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"B-but, you're an angel... I-I saw the light glowing around you..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh. "Blaze.... I'll be right back." I leave the bathroom and head to his bedroom. _Clothes..._


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Haha, only problem is he packed all his things into boxes, including clothes, so he has no personal belongings. All the boxes are in his car.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh when I see his room cleared out. "Looks like we're heading home."

I rush back into the bathroom and grab Blaze's hand. "We're leaving."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I ask, my voice shaking, "W-where?"

(What does Sai think of scared Blaze?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( She probably equates him to a small child right now xD ))

"Home, Blaze. Where you belong, and where I belong." I begin walking. "Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I follow silently behind her. "Did I do a bad thing?" I ask, looking down at my feet while I walk.

(How cute. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( Blaze is taller than 6 ft
Sai is barely 5 ft
I'm just laughing my ass off rn xD ))

I pause. "Sort of." I tighten my grip. "But you're okay now. Everything's okay."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Omfg. What does Lia think? XD )

I follow her to her car.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( Lia is staying silent bc it'd be too awkward to write from her perspective rn omfg
She's basically WTFing at everything that's happening ))

I unlock the car and climb inside.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I sit in the passenger seat. I hold my head in my hands.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Niice. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I start the car and drive to the house.

"How're you holding up?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"I... I don't know... I feel nauseous, dizzy, and... just horrible... I... I think my drinks were spiked..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I nod. "I see...."

I park the car. "Looks like I'll have to give you Gio's clothes....." 

_.....This is an interesting night._


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I wipe away a tear before it falls. I feel so weak that I fall asleep in the car...

(And I should sleep irl too... Heh)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh as Blaze falls asleep. "How the hell am I supposed to get him upstairs?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

(Night! I imagine it as 5am in the RP rn.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh again. "Guess I'll have to leave him in here...." I bite my lip. _I really can't leave this dork alone._ I get back into the car and lock it. "Night, Blaze."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I close my eyes and slowly drift off to sleep.


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Okay, what happened is that all of the smart, 'techie' people went over to Mace's side, and all of the *dumb*ass fighters went to Mitch's side. (They're too dumb to understand the coded files and stuff... )* Mitch might have an upper hand in his street presence, but Mace's people control the database and whatnot. So when Gio tried to hack Mitch's files, he pretty much got redirected to Mace's side because they're the ones in control of the whole thing (and probably the only side that cares enough to notice a hacker). ))



( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> *"Yeah, he loves it. He also digs asian chicks."* I laugh.
> 
> "No problem. You'll receive an envelope with your plane ticket and anything else you'll need in a few days as well as a bit of spending money. I look forward to working with you. Goodbye." I hang up the phone.



( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "Nothing too bad. Back at Cygnus's house, Cygnus noticed I had my gun on me." I took a deep breath before saying, "He told me to shoot you. I told him not now. I'm not going to but if it seems like I'm defecting, *I'm just playing along, okay?* No hurt feelings?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I empty my 8th can and set it on the floor as well.




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( I CANT BREATHE NATE OMFG )


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

( lel )

I open my eyes and look around. I see a basement and videos games scattered around. _Where the hell did they put me?!_ I get off the place I was sleeping, a futon. I look up and see a slim window, but very high up. _Hmm._


( Can there be a window or should I edit? :3 )


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( Looks like only us are here at the moment.. )

I wake up. The curtains are drawn in my room, so I don't know what time it is.
_Time to hack._


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

( Well, there's a window now then )


I try and climb the wall, but I fail. _I wonder..._I get as many video game cases and stack them under the window. I step on them and hear many cracks. _Please don't wake anyone up._ I jump a bit and I can finally reach a little crevasse I can hold onto. I pull myself up and see the window is locked. I use my fist to crack the glass and then I crawl through. I end up on some grass. Getting up, I start in the direction of where Mitch is in hiding. 

( I only put that because the mansion was burned, so a secret base? xD Should I edit? >.> )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(Sorry, I was at the hospital, tl;dr)


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

( Also, my parents are having a cook-out today, so I may have to leave. )

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Sorry, I was at the hospital, tl;dr)



( They dropped everyone off, Blaze and Sai went to Sai's house and locked Cygnus is the basement. They had their Blai moment, and Blaze didn't mean it, he left, Sai cried. Blaze started to cut himself, Sai found him in his apt., and brought him home, but both fell asleep in the car. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(Anyone in the chat? And where would Jean be rn?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( Jean would maybe be in the hut? I don't know )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(Haha, okay, sorry if I don't reply, I'm sorta stressed out at the moment haha)

I had fallen asleep in the sofa, I was a little tired yesterday due to the loss of blood in my knee. I sit up to notice my trouser leg covered in stained blood from the gun shot yesterday. "Argh, that's messy, nopenopenope." I start to take them off and pull a disgusted face.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( Awwww  Hope you feel better! )

After waking up, I had gone to the kitche to get something to eat. I see Jean taking off his pants.
"JEAN!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"MY PANTS ARE DIRTY WHAT DO YOU WANT ME TO DO- ARGH DON'T LOOK STUPID WOLF!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I grab some pants from Jade's room, and throw it at him. 

( Lets say they buried Jade okay okay )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I try and get up to catch them, but trip on my other pants and fall on my face so the trousers he chucked land on my head.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Jeeeaaan.." I groan.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Hey! It's not MY fault! You chucked them to high for me to reach!" I pass the blame, rolling around the floor and switching trousers.


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

( Beary get in chat )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Beary get in chat )


(I second this)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( OKAYOKAY )

"You're just short." I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"I'm not small! You are all just tall!" I snap angrily.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Suuuure."

I hop onto my laptop, and start searching for something to hack into.
"Well, mum, guess it's your turn." I start hacking into her files.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I get up and fold my arms. "Shut it, before I get mad."


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Shut THIS beautiful face?" I smile. "Impossible."

I come across a list.
_Protein XX added. 12/2/01
Effects: Better performance with motor skills.
Chemical Triton added. 12/31/01
Effects: Less emotion shown._

The list goes on and on. I start tearing up.
_Why, oh WHY did she do this to me?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I wail my arms in an annoying fashion at him. "ITS NOT THAT BEAUTIFUL, ONLY A LITTLE, DONT BE FULL OF YOUR SELF BECAUSE I CANT REACH UP THAT FAR WITHOUT SPRAINING MY LEG! UGH, I HATE YOU SO MUCH!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I shut my laptop, not caring if she catches me.
_That damn b****._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I start laughing.
"Have some toast." I throw a slice at him.


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

I get to a hill and look around to see if anyone sees me. _No one, good._ I push a life-like rock out of the way, revealing a hatch. Lifting the cover, I go into the now exposed hole. I pull the rock back into place and start walking down some metal stairs.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

The toast takes me off guard and smacks me in the face. I wipe the butter off my face. "Carmen........"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

(Can I get link to chat)


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Can I get link to chat)




( It's in the OP )


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Can I get link to chat)



( It's in the first post, doofus xD )

"What?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Are you trying... TO KILL ME WITH TOAST?!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Why would  I do such a thing?" I say, trying to put on an innocent face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Because you hate me, dumb wolf! Now have the toast back!" I chuck it at him, but to hard and I miss, making it smash through a window behind him.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"..............."
My face turns red.
"You have to fix that."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I pull out my phone as I sit in my office, I call Cygnus. After a few glasses of red wine, I was sort of feeling a little tipsy.


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

My phone rings. As I keep walking I answer it. "Hello?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"I will clean up the mess it made, BUT I AINT FIXING IT, YOU TRIED TO KILL ME!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Ohhhh, hello there Mr Pig Fuss- wait I mean cignus, no I mean Cygnus~" I slur drunkenly. "I have an assignees for you... What was it again? Wait, I wrote it down somewhere... DAMMIT HOLY DID YOU MOVE MY CLIPBOARD AGAIN- Oh wait, the sexy ***** is dead... Ughhhh... Sorry, I've had a few to drink."


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

"I can see that. Okay, I'm almost there, bye." I hang up and reach the end of the stairs. I open the door and see Mitch.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Ohhhh, what's up Piggy Fussy?" I say and throw him the sheet with my plan on.


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

I catch it and read it. "I... have to shoot Blaze?" _The one thing I didn't need to do..._ I look up at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Yup, now take it and- wow, your hair is sorta long like how Holly's was... Can I smell it?" I ask and then shake my head. "Sorry, it's the drink talking."


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

"...So I have to shoot Blaze? No matter what?" _Please have something else I can do..._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

(Tl;dr)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(Back)

"Yuppppppp."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

(What have I missed and WHY ARE THERE SO MANY RIPOFFS)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I CANT BREATHE NATE OMFG )



((SAME XD))


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Back)
> 
> "Yuppppppp."



"I can't try to get him back? Is there anything _you_ want?!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

I wake up, and notice Sai and Blaze missing. I walk out to the garage, and find them asleep in the car. _That's annoying,_ I think. What?

I notice the beer unattended. I look back to make sure they're both asleep. _That Blaze... I'll show him to treat me like a kid. I can handle my alcohol just fine!_ I open a case and start drinking.

After a can, I get woozy. _This was a bad idea._ No it wasn't. I keep drinking. After 5 cans, I fall back onto the couch and black out.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (What have I missed and WHY ARE THERE SO MANY RIPOFFS)



(I missed a bit, so I'm not to sure. But if you want to start drama, Jean and Carmen are in the hut.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What I _want_ is some more wine, a few hot chicks and to slap my son for forgetting family movie night!" I say drunkly. Then push him. "Shoo, shoo, kill kill."


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

_Final try..._ "You're _positive_ you don't want anything else? Money? Gifts?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Hmmm... To be honest I reaaallllly want to make out with Holly... 



Spoiler:  Oh god my mind



It's bang night and she's flippen dead!


 You kinnnnnda have her sexy hair... Wanna make out? Oh are you a dude? I don't remember..."


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

"...If I do, will I have to shoot Blaze?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Okay, i have to go, CLS gets control of cygnus  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(Operation S.W.E.E.T.S is a go!)

"Sexy girl like you... Nah, you don't have t shoot him!" I lean back in my chair and spin in it.


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> "...If I do, will I have to shoot Blaze?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *( Okay, i have to go, CLS gets control of cygnus  )*




( THE SCENE WILL HAPPEN ITS ALL IN YOUR HANDS TILL IM BACK PLS JUST REMEMBER HES REALLY SERIOUS OK BYE )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"I might be old, but I've still got the romance spark! Let me tell ya!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Okay, brb)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I wake up, and notice Sai and Blaze missing. I walk out to the garage, and find them asleep in the car. _That's annoying,_ I think. What?
> I notice the beer unattended. I look back to make sure they're both asleep. _That Blaze... I'll show him to treat me like a kid. I can handle my alcohol just fine!_ I open a case and start drinking.
> After a can, I get woozy. _This was a bad idea._ No it wasn't. I keep drinking. After 5 cans, I fall back onto the couch and black out.



(( They're still covered in blood ;D ))

I wake up to find Blaze still asleep. "What time is it?" I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

My eyes shoot open and light floods in. I clutch my head, attempting to steady the dizziness. Oh, god... How much did I drink last night?


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I unlock the car and open the door. _Ah yes, almost forgot that I was covered in blood. By the way, Lia, today makes yesterday's events seem progressively more ****ty._


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I push him away lightly. "Well, I guess icky sticky dirty bugs will fly in, making the entire house full of their carcasses.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I run off and quickly find some tools and a brush to sweep up. "I can't let that happen! I'm on the case, you can count on me!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I watch Sai exit the car but remain frozen in my spot.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Heh.."

I decide to pay Sage a visit. Couldn't hurt..
I knock on her door.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I wake up to the sound of a knock. I go over and open the door. Yawning, I ask, "What time is it?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I stretch as I exit the car. "Last night was a real ****storm...." I mutter. I turn around and notice Blaze. "How're you feeling?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"About 10 AM, I'd say." I study her face. "May I come in?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Just slightly dizzy." I look down and notice my shirt is gone and I'm also covered in blood. "Uh... what happened?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sure." I smile then move aside so she can walk in. I go and sit on my couch.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Nothing you need to remember." I motion towards the door. "We should probably get inside."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I start to clean up, brushing the broken glass away. (I can just imagine him dressed in a maid costume now... MAKE IT HAPPEN XD)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"You may as well wear Jade's apron.." I mutter.

I step inside.
"My mother is a total ****." I say bluntly, not caring about what she thinks about it.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I tilt my head and ask, "Are you sure you don't want to tell me? I'll end up remembering a few hours later." I add smugly, "I may be dizzy and hung over now but I can handle my beer quite well."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh... um... are you okay?" I ask, unsure what to say.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Huh, okay, can you get me it." I say as I sweep up.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Not exactly. It's not like YOU have a mother who did experiments on you with drugs without you knowing..it's not like you spent most of your live drained of emotion, almost like a robot." I snap.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"I-I'm sorry?" I say, growing a bit frightened.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I hesitate. "It's.... better that you remember on your own time. I'm not exactly quite sure or ready to explain last night..." I drift off.
I motion to the door. "You ready to take a shower?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I cover my face, and sit down. "I'm sorry. I didn't mean to shove it all on you like that.."
I peek through my fingers. "It's been on my mind all night. I meant to ask you for advice.."

I go in Jade's room, and find a frilly black dress, plus an apron from the kitchen. "Here."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I say with a smirk, "Only if you join me." I quickly add with a smile, "I'm just kidding. Afterall, we are _friends_, right?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I widen my eyes. "I'm not wearing t-t-that!" I stutter and cross my arms.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh? Advice on...?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"..being a normal person, I suppose.."

"Wear it, or I'll feed you Blaze's juice in your sleep."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I look away. "Y— Yeah..."

_*See? There he goes, leaving you to deal with your emotions alone.*

He just doesn't remember....

*And he'll brush it off when he does. And then you'll cry again.*_


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I laugh nervously. "I'm not exactly _normal_ myself..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I gulp. "Y-y-y-you wouldn't dare! I don't want that to happen again!"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"So... umm... you don't happen to have a western style bathroom, do you?"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I shake my head. "Nope."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I run my hands through my hair and mutter, "Now what?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He's sitting in the car still and the driver's door is open. I imagine Sai is standing by it.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I lean back. "May as well explain..

"My mother was a collegue of Mitch. Well, more then a collegue,  I suppose..they weren't married, but had a child together..me. I was a mistake, an accident. So my mother used me for her experiments.
When I was 5, she started giving me pills. I didn't question her, she said they were vitamins. But in reality, they were drugs she created to boost my intelligence and skills. I doubt I could tell the difference, because I was so used to them.
When I was 10, she started giving me drugs that would prevent me form having positive emotions. She didn't want me, her perfect child, distracted by petty things. I wasn't allowed to socialize with anybody. Then one day, I taught myself how to hack. And I hacked into her computer for fun.
I found out about her and me, and ran away from home, laptop and all. I lived on the streets for a couple years, then earned money by hacking and contests. Eventually, I made it here."
I shrug. "I just don't know what it was like to be normal. I never was..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"You're going to be taking a shower." I say bluntly. I motion to the door. "C'mon."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"I... I don't know how to use your shower..." I mumble as I reluctantly step out of the car and follow her inside.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Weaaaar it." 
I make a kawaii face. "For meeee?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Wow... I'm so sorry..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"I'll wash you then. I've already done it once before."

_And it's not exactly pretty back at your apartment...._

I climb up the stairs. "I'll go grab a towel and a change of clothes. You can wait in the bathroom."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I pull a face and cross my arms, trying to resist his kawaii face. "..." I turn away. "F-f-fine!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"If you hate me, I can leave..."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I mutter, "You don't have to..." 

I go inside the bathroom and wait for her to come back. Why am I failing at this 'friend' thing? I try to leave her alone and I hurt her... I stay and I hurt her... What the **** should I do? I just hurt everyone left and right...

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I don't hate you. I... just... don't know how to react." I admit weakly.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I look at her blankly. "I'm sorry if I'm asking too much of you."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I make the trip back to the bathroom after I finish grabbing everything. The door closes silently behind me. "You ready?" I set everything down on the counter.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Change, then. Into the bathroom you go." I push him in.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"It's okay." I smile. "I understand... I've been living by myself since I was 13." I blush.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh. "As ready as I'll ever be..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh. _I can't believe I am doing this..._ I get changed into the outfit and look in the mirror. I yelp at the sight of it any refuse to come out. "I AM NOT WEARING THIS!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"That's quite young.." I tilt my head.
"Did you see Helix last night?" ( Does she know his name? )


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

Hearing her story makes me want to share. "Yeah... my... umm... parents passed away... I actually didn't know about Mace until he found me. Oh, and I didn't see Helix last night."

(Yeah, she knows name.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I test the water. "You know what to do."

_*I can't tell if you're overly nice or stupid.*

I'm in love, Lia. That's just how it is._


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Mace is your brother, yeah." 
I smile slightly. "I guess we're in the same boat. We both have things we're upset about, and both are mostly about family, eh?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I slowly and reluctantly take off the rest of the clothes I was wearing. I was already shirtless so it took little time. Once I was done, I sat down on the stool and closed my eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh. "You could definitely say that."


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I nod.

"Yes, you are."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"MAKE ME WOLF BRAIN!" I say, refusing to leave the bathroom.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I smile at her. "Thanks."


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I reach under the door, and swipe his clothes.

"You're welcome."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"So... how do you like it here?" I ask in an attempt to make small talk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Argh!" I run out the room to get my clothes back. "Give them back!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Much better then where if lived before, that's certain."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oops!" I throw them out the broken window.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I begin spraying Blaze with water. The water quickly turn red as it begins to wash off the dried blood.

_I'm in love with a suicidal dork._


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"That's good." I smile awkwardly.

(She should ask Sage questions. Idfk...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Eyes still shut, I sigh as the cold water hits my skin. Some things are just too ****ing complicated...


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"You were one of th experimentees, right?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"ARGH, DAMMIT CARMEN!" I tackle him (wearing the dress lol XD) and knock him over with me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Yeah."


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Ooo, you look nice." I smirk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I lied before..I don't know much about the experiments..
Could you tell me about what happened? If you don't want to, that's fine."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"I LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT! AND A GIRL!" I snap at him, pulling an angry face.


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh... um... sure." I start explaining from the beginning, leaving out no details. I feel like I can trust her.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I wince as some of the cold water splashes on me. _This is way too cold... I should've been paying more attention..._

I reach for the temperature knob and set it to warm.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Wait...so..JEAN is Mitch's son?" I say, dumbfounded.

"A hot girl. Now get off of me."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I laugh. "Yeah." Then I realize something. "Wait... so you two are related?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mumble, "The cold water doesn't bother me." The water starts to get warmer.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"H-Hot girl?!" I refuse to get up and shake his shoulders angrily. "WHAT IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN?!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"I...suppose so.."

"It means get off of me."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I jump off him and kick him with my foot. "Dammit, why did you dress me up like this you creep?!"


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"But warm showers are generally nicer, right?" My voice is soft.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"You were the one who wanted to."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

I reply bitterly, "I find the cold to be more comforting..."

"Sorry if that was a lot of information." I smile shyly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Y-y-you made me!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"I-it's fine.."
I'm still shaken by this news.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Pffffft."


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"I hope you get to meet them. They're mostly nice people... Well, all of them except Blaze." I laugh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh, shut up!" I snap and pick up my broom and continue cleaning.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Is that so...." I don't reach for the knob. I smile softly. "Why do you think that?"


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

"I deserve the feeling only the cold can bring..."

The warm water makes me doze off in my seat.

I fall asleep on the couch.

(Sorry but I gtg)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I watch as Blaze dozes off. "But warm water really is the best, isn't it? It's very.....soothing."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tears begin to trickle down my face. "It's really nice that you're asleep..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finish washing Blaze. "Guess I'll have to take my own shower later."

*You still shed tears over him.*_

I shed tears over my unrequited love, Lia._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

(Should I go over to the hut now so I can start some drama?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Should I go over to the hut now so I can start some drama?)



(Yes! Jean has been forced into a dress by Carmen :333)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Yes! Jean has been forced into a dress by Carmen :333)



(Noooo problem!)

I walk over to that hut to get some rest. And I walk in. No stealth...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I look over my shoulder to see... "Ethan?! What are you doing here?" I say, forgetting about the fact I was wearing a maid outfit for a second. "...ep!" I yelp when I realise.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Operation S.W.E.E.T.S is a go!)
> 
> "Sexy girl like you... Nah, you don't have t shoot him!" I lean back in my chair and spin in it.



(( I just went back to read and it's funnier the second time around xD ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

"Don't worry Jean, you look just as sexy." I grin.

(Going AFK)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"S-s-sexy?!" I say blushing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( no jean
you're supposed to be like







))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( no jean
> you're supposed to be like
> 
> 
> ...


("Why can't I just have you both?" *Jean gets slapped off Carmen and Ethan*)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Wait...so..JEAN is Mitch's son?" I say, dumbfounded.



((Didn't she refer to him as "Jean's Dad" a while back? XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Didn't she refer to him as "Jean's Dad" a while back? XD))



(Oh god she did I think XD)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

"Yeah. Sexy."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(Dammit, where you at Carmen!)

"W-why would you say that!" I say blushing, then pointing to the dress. "I LOOK LIKE I GIRL IN THIS THING!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

"Well, you still look great." I kiss him on the cheek playfully.

(BEARY GET YOUR ASS OVER HERE WE NEED DRAMA)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"E-Ethan..." I stutter, face red from blushing.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Lafiel said:


>



(lol)

"Yeah...what?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"W-why are you doing this? You blanked me the entire time in that coma thing!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

I wake up later, with my head pounding. I look next to me and see the five emptied cans of beer. _Oh yeah..._ I clean them up and toss them out into the trash. I head into the bathroom to brush my tee-

...

...

"Oh god oh god oh god" I walk out and hole up in my guest room. _I didn't need to see that._

((A Japanese-style bathroom means Helix could see "everything" immediately upon entering the room, right? XD))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((DAMMIT I'll be back in a bit))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "W-why are you doing this? You blanked me the entire time in that coma thing!"



"I...wait, what? I still love you though..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"..." I look at him with a red face. Not sure what to say.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I wake up later, with my head pounding. I look next to me and see the five emptied cans of beer. _Oh yeah..._ I clean them up and toss them out into the trash. I head into the bathroom to brush my tee-
> ...
> ...
> "Oh god oh god oh god" I walk out and hole up in my guest room. _I didn't need to see that._
> ...



(( Yup. The entire room is used for bathing rather than just one section. ))

I jump as the door begins to open. _What the hell?_ Helix pokes his head in and immediately slams the door. "Well, at least Blaze is asleep."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "..." I look at him with a red face. Not sure what to say.


"Well...this is a bit awks, isn't it?" I give a light laugh.



Lafiel said:


> (( Yup. The entire room is used for bathing rather than just one section. ))



(Dang that's gotta be awkward!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(Dammit, where the hell are you Beary?! Get here before your boy is stolen!)

"Y-yeah..." I stutter nervously, still in a maid outfit.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( Not really. In terms of the whole water issue, there's usually a 2-6 inch drop in floor level when it comes to Japanese Bathrooms. ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Didn't she refer to him as "Jean's Dad" a while back? XD))



( SHHHHHHH IT NEVER HAPPENED )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

"Well...uh, I'll..."

(Going AFK)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(OH CRAP BEARY IS HERE LET THE DRAMA BEGIN)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I poke my head in from the porch. "You fixed that window yeeee..?"
Then I spot Ethan with a red face, plus Jean.
"Not. Okay." I growl.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(He kiiiised yo boi Carmen. Fight fight fight.)

I look between the boys and grab my broom. "..." I start sweepingly "I'm just gunna... Clean..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Ethan, get the **** out of my house. You know you are not welcome here." I say, dangerously quiet.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

((Back)) 

I curl up on my bed and try to un-see that scene. _I'll bet those two are pretty close "friends"..._ I shudder.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh. _Guess I'll have to go after him._

I knock on Helix's door. "Helix?"

(( Sai's not naked, but she's semi-wet and covered in dried blood ;D ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"Mommy, why were you with a naked man who's not Daddy?"

"Come in..." I say cautiously.


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I might be old, but I've still got the romance spark! Let me tell ya!"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (Okay, brb)



_Erm, okay, just go along with it..._ "Um, Mr. Mitch, sir, I'm a guy..."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I enter the room. "So, that was certainly...awkward."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Nonononononono. You. Are. A. Sexy lady!" I say and stand up to approach him. So drunk I don't even notice.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"Uh... yeah..." 

"What the hell _was_ that?" I continue, still in disbelief.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I run my hand through my hair. "I was giving Blaze a bath."


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Nonononononono. You. Are. A. Sexy lady!" I say and stand up to approach him. So drunk I don't even notice.



( back him up against the wall and join chat )

I back up a bit. "Sir, I'm positive I'm a male..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"Why were you doing that, and why couldn't he do it himself?" I ask, thinking I know the answer already.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"He doesn't know how to work the showerhead." I shrug. "It's not like this is anything new."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( back him up against the wall and join chat )
> 
> I back up a bit. "Sir, I'm positive I'm a male..."


I start to back him against a wall and smirk. "No, I'm the boss, I know the gender of my workers! You are a tall and sexy woman."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I start to back him against a wall and smirk. "No, I'm the boss, I know the gender of my workers! You are a tall and sexy woman."


(What the...)

"Look, I don't care."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


>



(How many popcorn gifs do you have?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Look, I can call the police. This is my property. So get your sorry ass off it. You had your chance with Jean, and you blew it. So get out of my sight."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

((If pages are degrees, this RP has made two complete rotations ))

"N-not... new?" I say. "How long have you been having Blaze over to take showers?!" I don't notice I'm yelling.

((Helix is clearly thinking of something else when he says 'take showers' ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (What the...)
> 
> "Look, I don't care."
> 
> ...


(Just to let you know, the blue is the dad. Incase you thought it was JeanXD)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I frown. "He came over once before this, the day I stabbed him." I roll my eyes. "No need to be so loud."

(( I'm not sure about the gif thing ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( #Sai not understanding Helix's gutter mind ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Just to let you know, the blue is the dad. Incase you thought it was JeanXD)



(Knew that)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I hear them fight and I start to clean faster to block the noise out.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"B-but are you guys, like... a thing...?" I ask, a bit scared. _What if Blaze is still with the enemy? Sai trusts him too much..._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I tilt my head as I recall yesterday's events. "Not.....exactly..."


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

I look away and blush. _I don't know if I can do this... But it's for Blaze._

( Me rn to this scene: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I lean in and quickly grab him, thinking he is a 'sexy lady' like Holly. "I may be old, but don't underestimate me..." I say then quickly kiss him. (I am done with life right now.)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I lean in and quickly grab him, thinking he is a 'sexy lady' like Holly. "I may be old, but don't underestimate me..." I say then quickly kiss him. (I am done with life right now.)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( My iPad won't let me post a reaction gif D: ))


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I lean in and quickly grab him, thinking he is a 'sexy lady' like Holly. "I may be old, but don't underestimate me..." I say then quickly kiss him. (I am done with life right now.)



My eyes widen and I blush harder as he kisses me. _This... Is... For... Blaze..._ I reluctantly resist the urge to push him off and repeatedly kick him in the face.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( got it ;D ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

Pushing him against the wall, I continue to kiss him as I drunkenly play with the hair on his head. "Mmmm, Pig Fuss, you are just like Holly~" I slur drunkenly.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

((I'm working on stuff, so sorry for slow replies D: ))

"What do you mean, "Not exactly"...?" I say, now genuinely curious.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I grab Ethan by the collar of his shirt, and plop him on the porch. I then lock the door.
"You have some explaining to do, Jean.."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( brb >^<))

I look down. "I- I like him.... but he doesn't feel the same way."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"He kissed me on the check and I blushed. I'm just an innocent little maid, I didn't do anything wrong Carmen!" I panic. "I'm sorry!"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"..." I glare at him.
"You didn't seem to have a problem with it."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"I-I do! It just it took me by surprise, that's all!"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"You... like him? I mean, he must be pretty stoked about that if he's getting naked for you at a moment's notice..."

"Besides," I say, "he probably likes you back, especially considering what happened last night..." 

((Helix is talking about Blaze ditching him to walk Sai back to the car, but SAI'S PROBABLY THINKING OF SOMETHING ELSE, HUH ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"...Fine."
I go into the bedroom to make the bed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

I notice him tidy the bed. "So it looks like my cleaning is passing off onto you... Mwehehehehhehe." I say as I pick up the shards of glass and put him in the bin.


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Shut up, will you?"


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Pushing him against the wall, I continue to kiss him as I drunkenly play with the hair on his head. "Mmmm, Pig Fuss, you are just like Holly~" I slur drunkenly.



"I.. Uh.." I keep blushing until my face can't get any redder. _Blaze better thank me later!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

(I can't believe I am about to post this) I run my hand down his cheek. "So Holly- I mean Piggy Fussy, want to... Take things to the... Next level? Maybe we can pop out another child? Jean is soooooo old now."
I pull an innocent face at him. "So mean to the maid. I hate you so much Carmen."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

(my god I don't know which ship is better)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (my god I don't know which ship is better)



(Post quick, my iPad is low on charge and I will have to go :O)


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I can't believe I am about to post this) I run my hand down his cheek. "So Holly- I mean Piggy Fussy, want to... Take things to the... Next level? Maybe we can pop out another child? Jean is soooooo old now."
> I pull an innocent face at him. "So mean to the maid. I hate you so much Carmen."



I look him straight in the eyes and have my fist right near stomach. "I-I am a guy! You wanna check that theory?" I facepalm after saying that. _Jesus, no..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oooooh... Sounds good. Let's not make a midget this time, sexy lady I hardly remember the name of!" I quickly drag him up to my bed room.
(SWEETS, ONE DOWN, THE REST TO GO)


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

I flop helplessly on the ground as he drags me into the room. _My life is over._


~Scene fades to black~


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Leave me alone."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Awwww, I'm sorry." I sing, sneaking up behind him and hugging him.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

(How should ethan get back in?)


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "You... like him? I mean, he must be pretty stoked about that if he's getting naked for you at a moment's notice..."
> "Besides," I say, "he probably likes you back, especially considering what happened last night..."
> ((Helix is talking about Blaze ditching him to walk Sai back to the car, but SAI'S PROBABLY THINKING OF SOMETHING ELSE, HUH ))



(( PROBABLY  ))

I blush furiously. "H? He was drunk when he kissed me, so it doesn't count..."

_*....You realize that he didn't know about the kiss, right?*_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (How should ethan get back in?)



(STEAL JEAN, PICK HIM UP AND RUN AWAY WITH HIM AS CARMEN CHASES YOU! Lol)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 31, 2014)

(break a door?)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

_Why is it that I can't stop loving him, even when he hurts me?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (break a door?)



(Or whatever. I have to go in a few, accidentally knock Jean out idk?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hug him tighter. "I'm sorry Carmen..."


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"You KISSED when he walked you to the car?! And he was already drinking at that point? That's not healthy... ((Or possible, lol))"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"I know.."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

My eyes widen. "What? No...." I wave my hands. "W— We kissed last night.... umm, after you fell asleep..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

"Now anyway, I think i have to clean that window!" I say, trying to cheer him up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(My iPad is going to die. Beary can be Jean)


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I run into a wall and pass out.

Mission accomplished


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

Beary said:


> I run into a wall and pass out.
> 
> Mission accomplished



((YES PERFECT. LMFAO))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

I start licking the floor, thinking it's candy.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

Beary said:


> I run into a wall and pass out.
> 
> Mission accomplished



(What? XD)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"Waiiiiit..." I remember the cases of beer out in the living room, and seeing Sai and Blaze asleep inside Sai's car this morning. "Did you guys get drunk? What did you do in the car?! WHY DID YOU NEED SHOWERS?!?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (What? XD)



( YOU TOLD ME TO TAKE HIM XD )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 31, 2014)

Beary said:


> I start licking the floor, thinking it's candy.



(Candy?! XD )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

Beary said:


> I start licking the floor, thinking it's candy.



((CLS made a good decision giving control to you. XD))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

"Nya~" I grab Carmen's foot and start snuggling it.

( *rubs hands together and cackles* )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Helix, calm down...."

I look at the ground. "W— We.... kissed and then he ran out. I found him bloody inside his apartment, and we just fell asleep inside the car..."


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

( Hey Sai should remember Cygnus in the basement and find that he smashed a window to escape after piling up Gio's video game cases with CD's in them and cracking them  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( Eventually 
She'll just be like: omfg we left him without water and food for twelve hours ))


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Eventually
> She'll just be like: omfg we left him without water and food for twelve hours ))




( Pls do it now I have to go soon and I need some drama  )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"Oh ****...." I run downstairs. "I just left a guy locked in my basement for over twelve hours..."

(( 4 u ))

I hurriedly unlock the door and turn the light on. 

"Oh my god.... Gio is going to ****ing kill me..."


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Oh ****...." I run downstairs. "I just left a guy locked in my basement for over twelve hours..."
> 
> (( 4 u ))
> 
> ...



( Yeah Sai, think about Gio when someone you needed vital info from just broke one of your windows and escaped )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( who the heckie has windows in their basement ))


----------



## nard (Aug 31, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( who the heckie has windows in their basement ))



( I imagined this, the right below it is a hill )


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

"...What was that about?" I ask, then follow Sai downstairs. "Ohhhh..."

((omfg I'm so sorry for this horrible slow response rate but some of this math is taking longer than expected XD just pretend Helix froze up for a bit when Sai was talking to him and just now comes to his senses ))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

I sigh and massage my temples. "What the hell are we going to do? Jade's murderer is on the loose."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( what math? ;o ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( Make Dusio happen tho )

After Sage fell asleep on the couch, I went back to my room.
I decide to compose some poetry. When I was taking the drugs, it was easier to compose, but I still have some skill.

_When someone opens a broken window,
they may not be blind, but love routine
every day, every hour, they repeat 
never ceasing. And you worry,
that someday, they will be lost, in this
endless cycle.
Drifted away into a land where
time doesn't go, and nothing ever changes.._


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( idk how
like is Gio just going to up and leave?? ))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sigh and massage my temples. "What the hell are we going to do? *Jade's murderer is on the loose.*"



((Not exaaaactly~ ))

"I... I don't... know... can Gio help find out where he went? I mean, where Jean's dad's base of operations is? I'm not sure if that's in his skillset, but even if it's not, we could have him hack Mitch's stuff and look for clues?"


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( YAS
HIS GIRL IS WAITING FOR HIM )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( YA'LL GOTTA HELP ME HERE
WHAT'S THE COVERUP FOR GIO?? ))

I nod. "I'll call him." I take out my phone and dial Gio's number.

"Yellow?"

"Gio, we, uh, need to find someone."

"Who?"

"A guy by the name of Cygnus. He works for Jean's father."

"I'm on it." 

I turn on my laptop and begin typing. I squint as I read the text.
"Did your Cygnus kill someone?"

"Yeah..."

"Found him."


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( Coverup? )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( he can't exactly just quit college and write an elopement note :T
no one would believe it ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( - His grandma died and he needs to take over her business
- His 'girlfriend' needs him
- His mum is making him quit 

IDFK )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

((- Gio and Sai did the whole 'we have no family but each other' thing
- Gio had a boyfriend whom he is currently broken up with
- Gio gave a big FU to his mom earlier for not accepting his choices

Can't we just fake another death? ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( wynaut? Sai would be crushed, though.. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( and then she'll need Blaze  ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( ohohoho, I seeee.. )


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

(( this is how we want Gio's death to impact Sai and Blaze but tbh we all know it's not going to work out this way ))


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

( YAAAAS. *cackles evily* )

_But if we pledge to never fall
we will never stand up
never fight
never see anything but darkness_


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"He's at his boss' office. They're um.... _busy_..." 

"Thanks Gio, bye."

"Bye."

- - - Post Merge - - -






(( watch sai be crying alone like this bc BLAZE IS BAD AT COMFoRtiNG asdfghjkl; ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Helix after the call ends. "They're at Mitch's office."


----------



## Beary (Aug 31, 2014)

_When the walls close around me,
leave me, save yourself
I don't want to be alone
but if you stay alive, I don't care_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

((Guys, if Gio fakes his death be prepared for Helix to go insane because everyone he's vaguely associated with recently is dying. XD))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Alright... do we know where that office is...?" I ask incredulously.

- - - Post Merge - - -

((omg, what if everyone in the group was brought to the HQ one by one and Helix gets unhinged bc they all fake their deaths (except Jade <.<) and he's the last one to be brought? XD))


----------



## Naiad (Aug 31, 2014)

"...Maybe?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( oh lord xD 
expect sai to demand that blaze come with her if she's brought in))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

((WOW It's 12:01 and I refreshed... never seen TBT with Autumn scenery before, heh))

"So that's a no...? Maybe we could get Carmen to track the scent of this... er... 'musky' basement. Gio's got some B.O., jeez..."

((Oh hey, that rhymed! I think... idk how to pronounce Sai and Gio's names, so I've just been saying 'sigh' and 'Jee-oh'. Is that right?))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( yup ))

"Maybe. We could probably find his headquarters through Googling, but getting inside is probably going to be another matter."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yeah. We should get a couple more people together before we go in there. Especially Blaze, because there's always a chance somebody won't know he left yet."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yeah..." I bite my lip. "But what if Blaze gets hurt again? I- I don't think I could handle that..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

I smile. "If there's one thing I've learned about Blaze, it's that he's a tough guy. He can handle a lot. I'd even go so far as to say the only one who can REALLY hurt Blaze is himself." I chuckle. 

((HELIX STOP TALKING, DON'T YOU KNOW THAT BLAZE WAS JUST CUTTING HIMSE- oh wait you don't ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((back for a while now, done with math for the night))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear. "Y— Yeah....." _Oh god I bet I look nervous..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Um... Is something wrong, Sai?" I ask, not realizing the insensitivity of what I had just said.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I give Helix a weak smile. "A.... lot happened last night." I look down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( MYST YOU'RE BACK ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Um... should I hazard asking about it?" I say, clearly wanting more information but trying to at least be polite.

- - - Post Merge - - -

((btw, Myst is back and catching up))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Oh, I guess you knew that. XD))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"After he left, he went back to his apartment." My voice is shaky, "I— I found him bloody in his kitchen, Helix. I was so scared..." Tears threaten to spill down my face.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh... wow... that was rude of me, gosh..." I think to what I had said a moment ago.

I hug Sai. "Well, at least he's all better now, right?" I say, trying to put a positive spin on the situation.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I grab onto him tightly. "H– He thinks that _dying _is better than being with me, Helix..." I begin to sob into his chest.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Shhh, that's not true." I pat her back awkwardly. "Remember when I ran away from Sage after we... anyway, I was embarrassed, and I was worried that she'd think badly of me. Blaze probably thought the same thing when he kissed you, but he was drunk, and wasn't thinking straight... so he reacted differently..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Y— You really think so.....?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Back and all caught up. Is Blaze still naked in the bathroom?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Yup. He's all sparkly clean and has a towel in his lap. ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( MYST YOU'RE BACK ))



(That excited to see me? Btw, I'm not home so I'll have to leave if a) low battery or b) going home.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up in the bathroom. Huh? Did I really fall asleep during the shower? I look down to see a towel in my lap. I tie it around my waist as I stand up to inspect myself in the mirror.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Of course. If he didn't want to be with you, he could've stayed on Mitch's side. He could've left right after quitting, moved away somewhere nobody could find him. But he didn't. He stuck around, and the only reason I can see for that is you." I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I release Helix. "Thank you, Helix. You really know how to cheer someone up." I give him a smile, hoping that it doesn't come off as strained.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Hate to be a party pooper but he was about to leave when he was asked to drive everyone to free Jean, then the coma/hospital stay, so I guess he can leave now. XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quickly get dressed then run downstairs to the living room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( does that mean he's leaving? .-. ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm always here if you need me." I smile, slightly embarrassed. "But really, don't be fooled. Blaze likes you, whether he'll say it or not..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Hate to be a party pooper but he was about to leave when he was asked to drive everyone to free Jean, then the coma/hospital stay, *so I guess he can leave now*. XD )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I quickly get dressed then run downstairs to the living room.



((#helixsaysthewrongthingagain))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( does that mean he's leaving? .-. ))



(We'll see but he can if he wants to.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance over at Helix. "Care to repeat that?"

(You guys are downstairs, right?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I turn to see Blaze. "Helix was just helping me come up with a plan to find Cygnus."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I mutter to myself, "Didn't sound like that..." My eyes widen and I ask, with mock surprise, "Wait. He's gone?!" Of course he would be gone... I know what he's like... I just wish he took me with him... Wait. No. Every man for himself. Don't forget, Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Ignore. Double post.)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

((On a completely related note, I'm diggin' how Blaze's text matches the Autumn TBT background ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

_*He knew. *_

I look down.

_Are you sure?_

_*Positive.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((On a completely related note, I'm diggin' how Blaze's text matches the Autumn TBT background ))



(( One hour and twenty minutes left until I can see it ; o ; ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"So... you guys okay?" My things are still in my car... I need to make a choice soon... Unpack or leave...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I smile weakly. " 'Okay' isn't the word that I'd use to describe myself right now."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Uh... not really. Someone just killed Jade and now he's on the loose looking for another one of us to target... so no, not okay." _Plus Sage is dead..._ I shrug.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "Sai... I'm sorry if I made you uncomfortable last night... And I'm also sorry for leaving... I just felt bad about it and then realized leaving would hurt you even more." I sigh.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> I scratch the back of my head. "Sai... I'm sorry if I made you uncomfortable last night... And I'm also sorry for leaving... I just felt bad about it *and then realized leaving would hurt you even more.*" I sigh.



_That's what I did to Sage, but I realized that last part a little too late... but, at least she forgave me... or did she? Maybe this entire thing was a lie... what if she hated me so much after that... that she made me love her knowing that I would be wrought with grief when she died?! No, Sage wouldn't do that... would she?_

"Shh, you're being crazy..." I mutter to myself.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I grab his hand. "If you've realized that it hurts me, then don't leave." My voice is soft.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I admit a bit weakly, "I... I don't know what I should do anymore. Everything's just ****ing up lately... I wouldn't be surprised if even _this_ was a dream."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I flash Blaze a soft smile. "I can assure you, *I* am _very_ much real."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(There's this one book on wattpad and two of the characters remind me of #Blai SO MUCH. I'll share link later if you want. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> (There's this one book on wattpad and two of the characters remind me of #Blai SO MUCH. I'll share link later if you want. ^_^ )



(( *grabby hands* ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> I admit a bit weakly, "I... I don't know what I should do anymore. Everything's just ****ing up lately... *I wouldn't be surprised if even this was a dream.*"



((PLOT TWIST: We're still in the world of the Aftermath, that's real life and there was no experiment. Ethan took the pendant and gained its power, hypnotizing all of us. However, he couldn't control it and accidentally hypnotized himself, going insane. This is why he became an anomaly, suddenly gaining feelings for Jean and dying/coming back to life.))

"A nightmare, more like..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I can tell." I smile weakly. "It's just that... I was always the tough one... Experiencing weakness is foreign to me." I nod towards Helix and ask, while cracking a smirk, "How do you manage being weak all the time?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"There's no such thing as weakness, only moments when you're not at your strongest." I say softly. I tighten my grip around Blaze's hand.

(( Sai's hand is really smaller than his tho ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

I ignore Blaze's comment, trying not to be angry with him. _I have to learn to live with disagreeable people sometime, don't I...?_ I sigh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I squeeze her hand back lightly. "Thanks..."

(20% battery warning. I may disappear any minute so... just saying that now.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"You're welcome." I smile at Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( *grabby hands* ))



(The guy is Blaze spot-on. But warning: this book is a triquel. There's two books before it...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Uh... hate to break the mood here but what's our next move? I say we track Sage." I say then realize Helix is present and mentally facepalm myself.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

I scowl at Blaze, then take a deep breath. "Or... we could try going after Cygnus. Because Sage is dead."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I squeeze Blaze's hand and flash a smile at Helix. "Yeah, let's go after Cygnus."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I spit out bitterly, "Helix, unfortunately, your dumb*ss girlfriend is still alive."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Wow, I think addressing me as 'Helix' was the only correct part about that sentence." I say, turning to look at Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"You really are as oblivious as they say." I wrench my hand free from Sai's grasp, fold it into a fist, and hold it loosely by my side.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down and stay silent.

_*Things are rarely simple, Sai. This is a perfect example.*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yeah? You have proof that she's alive? Because every LOGICAL argument would point to Sage being dead." I clench my fists.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"She told me herself. Unlike _you_, she doesn't feel the need to lie to me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I place my hand over his fist. "Blaze, stop." My voice is soft.

_*..........Men*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"There's no way!" I lunge at Blaze, spitting in his eyes and tackling him to the ground.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I move her hand. "Sai, he's a child. He'll never learn..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I allow Helix to attack me without fighting back. "You drank my beer, didn't you?" I say accusingly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Helix." I make sure that my voice is firm. "Get off of Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"It's okay, Sai. Let the little brat throw his temper tantrum."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yeah, so?!" I say, trying to hold him down. "If you didn't want me to take it, you shoulda locked it away somewhere!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Idiot, someone drugged my beer. And the results are not good."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mutter, "I should've killed Sage when I had the chance..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I raise my hand. "That's my fault, Helix. I was tired and I had forgotten about your kleptomania."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Ha! If I was drugged, I must have some sort of immunity! I feel fine! If it hasn't kicked in by now, it never wil- 
f**k..." 

I become woozy and fall onto the ground beside Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "He'll never learn..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I rush over to Helix as he falls down. "Helix?" Panic floods my thoughts.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sai..." I say, my vision blurring. "I need a rubber band again."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sai, he'll be fine. Just a bit crazy for a few hours."

(Good to know no one was worried when Blaze said he should have killed Sage himself.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Helix, that wasn't your kleptomania acting. That was you feeling intimated by me."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Sai, he'll be fine. Just a bit crazy for a few hours."
> 
> (Good to know no one was worried when Blaze said he should have killed Sage himself.)
> 
> ...



((Intimated? XD 

Also, I legit did not see the "I should've killed Sage when I had the chance" until you pointed it out <.<))

"Shaddup." I say, waving my arm and trying to punch him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "Helix, you should get some sleep. I'll get you a rubber band when you wake up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Don't worry I was kidding about the Sage thing." I add sarcastically, "I would _never_ kill her." I laugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Good luck, Helix. It only gets better." I lie back on the ground and stare at the ceiling.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"You killed her. I'll kill you." I say, rolling around and trying to get up. I seem to have no control of my legs.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh again. "Blaze, help me get Helix upstairs."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I jokingly say, "I _wish_ I killed her. Stupid ***** had to fake her own death and disappear..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"No she DIDN'T!" I spit at Blaze. ((That's the 'projectile' spit by the way, not the 'speaking rudely' spit ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Anything for you, Sai." I wink.

(Brb)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I ruffle Helix's hair. "Shhh.... You just need to rest a bit, Helix."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Not until I finish him off... hrrrrrrnnnggg!" I struggle to get up, but I can't.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"We'll talk when you wake up, you just need to rest for now."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Your hair looks funny." I say to Sai, feeling the full effects of the drugs kick in. "It's all blurry and bumpy..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Go to sleep, Helix." I try to keep my voice soft.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sage, can you come to bed, too...?" I hug her feet.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Only if you sleep first." _He's in so much pain..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"But... Sage... why..." I say, resting my head on her shin and tearing up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I kneel on the floor and move Helix's head onto my lap. "Shhh....just go to sleep, Helix." I make sure that my voice is soothing.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

"Goodnight, Saaaage..." I reach up to kiss her on the lips, then I let my head fall back down, and I drift off to sleep, smiling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh quietly. "You really are just a kid...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sai, I hate to say this, but I told you."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(@Tokay: Sage dream or not? ;D )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

((lol, if you want ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I motion to Blaze. "Can you help me pick up Helix? I'd do it myself, but I have a hard time carrying anything over twenty pounds."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

((brb))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

_I find myself back in my apartment. Oh, great..._

(I want.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I motion to Blaze. "Can you help me pick up Helix? I'd do it myself, but I have a hard time carrying anything over twenty pounds."



"Sure." I spit out bitterly. I stand up, and fling Helix over my shoulder easily. "Where should I take the dumb*ss?"

(#possible jealousy)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( #yess))

"To his room." I point upstairs.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I trudge off towards his room, absolutely steaming with rage. When I get inside his room, I practically throw him on the bed violently. ****ing *sshole...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I follow Blaze to Helix's room and wince when Helix is thrown onto the bed. 

"Sleep well." I cover him with a blanket.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk out of his room and stomp off downstairs.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

_I wake up, but I'm not in the living room... I'm in Sage's apartment._ ((Should I make him loopy in the dream too, and Sage has no ****ing clue what's going on? XD))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I chase after Blaze as he storms off. "Blaze?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Yes!!! Btw, italicize. ;D )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I answer bitterly, "What is it now?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I bit my lip. "....Are you alright?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm just _peachy_." I say as I plop down on the couch.

(I kinda want to hear what Lia thinks of this. XD )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

_I hobble over to the couch and flop down on it. "Ahhhh..." I exclaim, not noticing Sage standing next to me._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sit down next to him. "What're you upset about?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

_"Why are you here again? Why are you haunting me?" I ask, tears falling down my cheeks at an alarming rate._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

_*Today isn't all that much better than yesterday to be honest
Actually, at least we aren't cleaning up blood *_

((Have some not as snarky Lia bc I'm not feeling snarky rn ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I say sarcastically, "Hm... Let me think... Being around you hurts you and if I dare leave, I end up screwing big time which hurts you even more. So you tell me. What the **** am I supposed to do now?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(nw. Is Sai good at detecting jealousy btw?)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

_I get sad, and sit up. I grab Sage and sit her on the couch next to me. "It's okay... the shaky room won't get you..."_

((OMFG Sage should finally tell him the truth and all the details, but then realize he's Loopy and won't remember any of it. XD))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I flinch. "I— I'm sorry...."

(( kind of 
sort of
not really))

*Ah, yes. The prime example of a man. Idiotic, only knows how to fight, and blames you for all his problems.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I run a hand through my hair. "I regret a lot of things... but I don't regret meeting you... I just wish I wasn't such a pompous *ss at the time or else we actually could've been real friends... Maybe it's time to move on. That is, if you'll let me." I look at her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Not caring anymore, I reach over and kiss Helix passionately. It's been a while and I've missed him so much..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Am I allowed to be selfish?"

_*Don't you dare.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down, unsure what to say...

(Blaze is currently experiencing conflicting feelings. He just needs one more push to decide.)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

_I'm surprised by the sudden kiss, and hug Sage, now leaning into it. "Mmm..." I moan, in spite of myself._

I moan loudly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( one more push ; o ;
brb trying to figure out how to not royally **** this up ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

_I smile through the kiss as it deepens and becomes more frantic._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I glance at Blaze. _....Guess it's now or never._

I throw my arms around him and hug him tightly. "I— I want you to stay."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_*I told you not to, Sai.*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

_The kiss refreshes me, and I breathe in and smell Sage's scent like it's a brand new day. I feel the drugs wash away, and my senses seem to return with this one kiss from...

I break off the kiss. "I shouldn't do this... you're just in my head, I'm lying to myself..."_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I told you not to, Sai.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "Are you sure? Is that what you _really_ want?" Damnit Blaze... Pull yourself together... She isn't the first girl you've had a crush on... She is the clingy type too... That's not a good sign...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh. "Are you sure? Is that what you really want?" Damnit Blaze... Pull yourself together... *She isn't the first girl you've had a crush on...* She is the clingy type too... That's not a good sign...



(( Is he admitting what I think he's admitting?  ))

I nod. "Yeah. I've never been more sure of anything."

*SAI!*

(( I think this is the first time Lia's gone full-blown capslock ;D ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

_My voice starts to shake. "H-helix, I love you..."_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sigh. "Are you sure? Is that what you _really_ want?" Damnit Blaze... Pull yourself together... She isn't the first girl you've had a crush on... *She is the clingy type too*... That's not a good sign...



(( tbh you went out and killed a man when she wasn't with you once ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> _My voice starts to shake. "H-helix, I love you..."_



((lol, I was gonna say... XD))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(@Laf: I edited. Fix quote.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( fixed ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I smile. "I guess I'll stay then. Will Gio be alright with that?" Hopefully, I won't regret this later...


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

_"I know... the real Sage did... but I'm just remembering... You're not real, are you?" I move to the other end of the couch. "Y-you're just here b-because I can't stop thinking about you..." My eyes start to tear up when I realized I've been failing to truly get over Sage's death... _


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I release Blaze from the hug. "He'll be fine. He has the dorms, a few friends places, and the basement futon if he needs a place to crash."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh ****, I still need to tell him about the games....."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2014)

_"You can't love me, though... not really... I'm sorry, I can't s-see... you... an-ny more..." I let my vision go, and everything fades to blackness..._

((GOODNIGHT GUYS F**K ITS 4:44))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

_I start to cry as I watch him fade away._

I lie frustrated in my bed. **** Mace... He doesn't understand what this is doing to me... I need to talk to Sai... I don't care what happens. I pull out my phone and dial Sai's number.

"Thanks again." I chuckle lightly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I frown as my phone buzzes.

"Hello?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(*New rule! Tokay is banned from the roleplay during Monday, September 1st to Friday, September 5th for staying up past 4am and almost making it to 5am.*)

- - - Post Merge - - -

My voice shakes as I say, "S-Sai, is that you?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( gl tokay ♥))

I nod. "Y— Yeah.... Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh, thank god..." I say, between tears.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch Sai on the phone with a puzzled expression.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Are you alright? Where are you?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Um... I don't have much time but I'm fine. I just wanted someone to talk to..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I let out a sigh of relief. "What d'you want to talk about?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Helix... I... I don't know what I'm doing anymore... I just feel so broken..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"The dreams, right?" I bite my lip. "He misses you a lot..."
"Sometimes you just need to occupy yourself with something. Is there anything to do over there?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Not really. I'm just waiting to see what Mace has in mind..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Mace?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Damnit. I edited... ;-; )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( #fixed  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I watch in horror as the lights outside my door turn on. "****. I've been caught. Bye." I quickly hang up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(Going back and reading )


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(I'm sleeping in 30min FYI.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I set my phone down on the table. _Sage is alive....

*Now we need to find where she is.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I hide my phone and pretend to be asleep. The door creeps open.

I walk inside Sage's room. She's asleep. I'll have to remind her again tomorrow. She's not supposed to call them... It'll mess up everything. I walk off to my office.

I end up falling asleep while pretending to be asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Sai. "Who was it?"

(Btw, researching Mace is a good starting point.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

".....Sage"

I look down. "She's alive. Heartbroken, but alive."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I laugh. "I knew she was alive. I never thought she'd have the decency to call though. That's new."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"I didn't expect it either."

I stand up and stretch. "I'm gonna go take a quick shower."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I jokingly ask, "Can I come with?"

(Btw, Blaze knows Mace.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Only if you want to get wet again."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(I read through... How the hell do I get into this? Haha)


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (I read through... How the hell do I get into this? Haha)



(Call Sai. lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, when you put it that way, I'll pass. I've already seen enough to last me a lifetime." I lie back on the couch in a more comfortable position.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Good job, trooper."

I start up the stairs.
-----
I grab everything and walk into the bathroom, locking the door behind me.

(( Blaze picking up Sai's phone ;D ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(I love how Sai brushes off his comment. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( idk if he means water or if it was an innuendo for sex ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( idk if he means water or if it was an innuendo for sex ))



( innuendo. lmfao )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( edited

I wonder when Blaze is going to remember the awkward kiss and cutting ; o ; ))

I strip and turn on the water.

_I just need to clear my head._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Thanks, babe." I watch her climb the stairs then notice she left her phone on the table.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He already remembered...  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( when? O_O ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( when? O_O ))



(After he woke up from the shower room...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> I run into a wall and pass out.
> 
> Mission accomplished





Beary said:


> I start licking the floor, thinking it's candy.





Beary said:


> "Nya~" I grab Carmen's foot and start snuggling it.
> 
> ( *rubs hands together and cackles* )


(Oh god Beary, what did you do to Jean @_@ .... Yes 'candy'... My mind is in the gutter I'm sorry.)

(I'm going in the shower so might not reply)
I wake up, still wearing a dress and apron. I yawn and wonder what time it is, and how the hell I got knocked out. _Errrr..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> I scratch the back of my head. "Sai... I'm sorry if I made you uncomfortable last night... And I'm also sorry for leaving... I just felt bad about it and then realized leaving would hurt you even more." I sigh.



((#forgetful Lafiel  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

The warm water soothes me.

_*You should've let him leave.*

You know that it's impossible for me to do that.

*You should've. It would've been the smart thing to do. He doesn't like you the way you like him.*

You think I don't know that already? I'm not his type, I know I'm not....

*So why?*_

Tears mix with the water as they fall from my eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Because I'm an idiot, Lia. I'm a huge idiot._

- - - Post Merge - - -

~ Sai finishes taking a shower ~

I emerge from the bathroom wearing pajamas. "I'm tired..." I mumble.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I shuffle to my bedroom and collapse on my bed. "Night....."

((idk what time it is in the RP but I'm not editing
Imagine that she's wearing this. Also Victoria's Secret so prolly nsfw idk ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I shuffle to my bedroom and collapse on my bed. "Night....."
> 
> ((idk what time it is in the RP but I'm not editing
> Imagine that she's wearing this. Also Victoria's Secret so prolly nsfw idk ))



(That's cute. Meanwhile Jean is looking like this ->http://p1.i.ntere.st/5a9178cb96414ec989cf524061d13b97_480.jpg)
Still in a tired state, I realise I had left the house to go get a snack. It's only when I reach the middle of the city, I remember my outfit. "Oh, GREAT!" 
I walk down the street, head in hands. "Oh god, it was a man after all. I'm garbage, why did I do that? I was so drunk I actually had sex with a man! Ugh god, it was horrible, how the hell does my son... Do that ugh... I need a woman." I notice a 'girl' in a maid outfit with a grumpy face and standing by the wall. I approach her. "Why... Hello there young lady~" I say flirty.
I notice my dad, he is too hungover to even notice it's me. _D-Dad!_ "H-Hello?" I say, not sure what the hell to say to him.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

(Holy crap what'd I miss)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Holy crap what'd I miss)



(Carmen dragged you by the collar and threw you outside. That's where you are if you were wondering.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

(Knew that, but what else?)


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

( Hello, everyone! I'm back and caught up! But no one's on so... I'm just gonna place this here... )

I get off the bed rub my eyes with one hand. _Blaze better not have left..._I leave the room and go into a nearby bathroom. I look into the mirror. My eyes are red and my hair's my mess. I put it back into a ponytail and go back into the bedroom, laying down. I pull the covers over me and try to get some sleep. _I'll never unsee that._ I end up falling asleep very quickly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Hmmmm, you seem like a pretty lady. You have a super cute face. Like I've seen it somewhere before... Anyway, I'm *super* rich and an amazing kisser. So... You wanna you know?"
"NO THANK YOU!" I start to back away, but he follows me. 
"Come on, sexy maid!"
"NO!" _Dad, WFT?!?!?!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Wow... I guess I fell asleep a few minutes before planned... >_> )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up. I guess I must've dozed off on the couch last night. I stand up and walk over to the door. I write a note to Sai:

_I'm going out for a walk.

-Blaze_

I open the door and the cool air hits my face. I walk outside, close the door behind me, and start my walk.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

Leah was telling me to join this, so here 

Name : Samantha
Gender : Female
Abilities : N/A
Appearance : Quite tall and lanky (bigger than Jean  Oh, wait, everyone is...), Long auburn hair, green eyes, freckles.
Personality : Usually quite happy and bubbly, but turns to a much more miserable person if something upsets her.
Talents : Reading
Age : 19


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Come on, you can clean my house anytime." I say with a wink.
"LEAVE ME ALONE!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

After walking for a bit, I spot Jean and his dad. Except Jean's in a dress and his father must be hungover. I walk over to the two and call out, "Cynthia, why did you leave?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(#Blaze to the rescue)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Cynthia?" I say, then realise it is Blaze and blush. _Oh god, he sees me in a dress... I'm going to kill him if he tells anyone about this!_
I don't notice it is Blaze, I am angry and hungover and refuse to look at him. "You what?" 

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I was walking home sorry haha)


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Great. You forgot your own name too. Just come with me. We're going home."

(no problem.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I stretch after I wake up. "mhm..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh, yeah, okay!" I say and run over to him, but my dad stomps me when he grabs my arm.
"Hey you! Your not taking my maid anywhere! She is mine to bang, not yours! Ya hear me?"
_Ew, dad, ew._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( dying omfg xD ))

The aroma of coffee soothes me. "I just need to calm down a bit..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes at him. "Now, you're trying to steal yet another girl from me. First Holly and now Cynthia as well. Go find your own women." I pull Jean behind me into a nearby coffee shop before Mitch can protest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(@Laf: He left a note. Don't worry. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( she's not .-. She's just trying to calm down over what happened earlier))

I look over and see a piece of paper taped to the door. _What?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I get pulled off and wail my arms. "Hey, don't pull my arm so hard!"
"Hmph, what the hell does he mean?" I say, not realising who he was and storming off home.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Once I'm sure Mitch is far away, I let go of his arm and say, "You owe me one, shrimp."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Drunk!Mitch is the best tbh ))

I scan the note.
"I guess he'll be back soon..." I stretch again and continue drinking my coffee.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Who the hell are you calling shrimp!" I snap and fold my arms. "Thank you though..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I laugh. "No problem." I start to walk away.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I point my finger at him as he walks away. "YOU BETTER NOT TELL ANYONE ABOUT ME WEARING... THIS!"


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

( Dad scenes are the best tbh )


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I pause in my steps and turn to face him. I ask with a wide grin on my face, "Now _why_ would I do that?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Dad scenes are the best tbh )



(That's because #OperationSWEETS, but change 'except the' to 'even the')


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(@Laf: When's Gio leaving?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(OMFG, take a photo Blaze XD)
I stomp my feet. "Don't you dare! I don't want to wear this, it's not my fault!"


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> (@Laf: When's Gio leaving?)



( Gio needs to find about his games first.  )


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (OMFG, take a photo Blaze XD)
> I stomp my feet. "Don't you dare! I don't want to wear this, it's not my fault!"



(Uhh... with what?)

I pull out my camera and snap a quick picture. "It'd be a shame if someone were to see this." I begin mischievously.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I run at him and try to grab the camera off him. "Don't you show ANYONE that picture! NO ONE!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I use my height to my advantage and hold the camera beyond his reach.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I try and reach, but am to small. "F*** YOU!" I shout, trying to jump to reach it. "P-please!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Gio needs to find about his games first.  )



(( #tru
Then we can fake death the heckie out of him))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Relax. I'll be keeping this for a rainy day. Just remember. You owe me one." I walk away, leaving Jean in the coffee shop, and head down the street.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I finish my coffee and take my cup to the sink.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I sit down in the coffee shop, face desking the table and I groan. "I can't believe it."
"Hello ma'am, may I take you order?"
"IM A MAN!!!!" I shout at the waitress.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I stow the camera back in my bag and continue walking. Eventually, I stop by a bench facing the ocean. I sit down to enjoy the mesmerizing view.

(Is Sai getting worried he's taking too long?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I begin washing the cup. _To sleep or not to sleep...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( not really. In her mind he's only been gone ~20 minutes ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(I think it's around 7am rn...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

_*Why the hell do you want to go back to sleep?*

Because I'm sleepy. _


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

(SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WTF I MISSED)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (SOMEONE PLEASE TELL ME WTF I MISSED)



(Mitch (Daddy) decided to get drunk, have sex with one of his workers (Cygnus) because of #S.W.E.E.T.S and the lol's. Jean went out by accident in his maid outfit, Jean's dad noticed the maid, but was so hungover to notice it was his son. He started flirting with Jean and asked him to 'go home' with him. Jean refused and Blaze came to rescue Jean from the Dad and then Blaze took a photo of Jean so he is mad. Blaze left, Sai is at home and Cygnus is regretting last night, but did it for Blaze. Jean is sitting in the cafe. That's what happened with me anyway XD)


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

ignore me lel


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"You're... A man?" The waitress asks.
I jump up and storm out. "This is dumb!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*Don't just go back to sleep, why don't you do something productive?*

I sigh and walk into the living room. "Something productive.....?"


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Mitch (Daddy) decided to get drunk, have sex with one of his workers (Cygnus) because of #S.W.E.E.T.S and the lol's. Jean went out by accident in his maid outfit, Jean's dad noticed the maid, but was so hungover to notice it was his son. He started flirting with Jean and asked him to 'go home' with him. Jean refused and Blaze came to rescue Jean from the Dad and then Blaze took a photo of Jean so he is mad. Blaze left, Sai is at home and* Cygnus is regretting last night, but did it for Blaze.* Jean is sitting in the cafe. That's what happened with me anyway XD)



( Now, time for Sai and Blaze to eventually look for the base! but it doesn't have to be now everyone take your time )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(Is anyone in the chat?)


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

( Oh wow Lia #foreshadowing )


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I stare out into the ocean and all my troubles seem to melt away. The hypnotizing sound of the waves seems to be calling me to come. To throw myself in its wonder and sink to the depths of this deep blue sea. I realize what is going on and shake my head. No. What the ****, Blaze? Go home.

I sit in silence for a moment.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Oh wow Lia #foreshadowing )



(( omg xD ))


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

( Okay, seriously, why does everyone want to suicide on this cliff? )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Okay, seriously, why does everyone want to suicide on this cliff? )



(( bc it's deep and emotional
And the water stands for deep suffering and regret/stress
We need to turn this into a book I would get an A on my report ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( bc it's deep and emotional
> And the water stands for deep suffering and regret/stress
> We need to turn this into a book I would get an A on my report ))



(oooh, I never thought about it that way.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I drink a beer, grieving from the fact Holly was dead and that the sexy maid had ran off with another man. "Where did she go?" I end up on the beach and see... "Oh, hello Mr Blazzze." I say and sit next to him. "Wait!" I stop myself to think. "IT WAS YOU WHO STOLE MY MAID! Dammit 'done' with her already... Geez, I know you work fast buuuuut..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I look at Mitch strangely. "Had too much to drink or something?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"How could you tell? You know, I've always admired your 'skills'." I say and lean against him. "Now where did you leave that maid. The three of us could have some fuuuuuun together..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I say with disgust, "That _maid_ was your son."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Nonononononono... I'm SURE it wasn't."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yes. Your son has a maid outfit fetish. I'm sure he and his _boyfriend_ were out having fun last night." I laugh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'll do something productive later.....first..sleep...."

I climb up the stairs and walk to my room. "Night..." I mumble.

_*It's day, Sai.*_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"W-w-what type of fun?! Basketball, football, swimming, gaming, connect four?" I say cluelessly. "TEEEEELLLLL MEEEEEE!!!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I facepalm. "You really are _something else_ when you're drunk..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Whatever, I want to have fun too!" I say and grab onto his arm, pulling him into a hug.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I attempt to pull myself from the awkward hug.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I grab him harder and force my face close to his. "Stop resisting, now have the same fun with me you did that maid!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"What the ****, Mitch?! I don't swing that way. Just go to the bar and pick up a dumb blonde."


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

I wake up and no one's in the hideout. I get up and go up the stairs to leave. I push the rock and go up. I kick it back into place and start to walk towards my house. _Worst night ever._ I slump over.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"I had already picked up a chick remember, that maid was going to be my new wife! But you stole her, so I will have you instead!" I kiss him forcefully.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I knee him in the gut before standing up and quickly walking away.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Ouch, jerk! I didn't want to f*** you anyway! The maid was a lot sexier!!!!!" I snap and limp off.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh, god... that was weird... I start walking back to Sai's house. Hopefully she won't be mad that I was out so long...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I wake up when I hear noises coming from the staircase. I sigh and walk outside, "Blaze, what took you so?" My eyes widen. _That's not Blaze..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I notice a strange car outside Sai's house. I guess she has guests. I walk to the door and notice it's unlocked. That's not a good sign...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Sai is wearing this for anyone that missed it.))

_Oh ****..._ 
I begin to back up slowly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quickly find myself pinned to the ground. I begin struggling. "Get the hell off of me!" Panic floods my thoughts.

(( I'm not writing from the other guy's point of view bc I don't think I could handle it ; ^ ; ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk inside and something in the air feels strange. The living room is also empty. Hm...

(Pull a weapon on Sai first.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I get home, then instantly change into normal clothes. "Never... Again..." I decide to give Sai a call, wanting to come see her, since I hadn't seen her for a while.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I flinch as he pulls a gun on me. _Oh ****....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk towards the stairs and notice Sai pinned against the wall at the top of the stairs.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(I'm calling yoooooouuuuu Sai.)


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'm not writing from the other guy's point of view bc I don't think I could handle it ; ^ ; ))



(You can always write his dialogue from Sai's POV to make it more intense.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Her phone is on vibrate in the living room  
She'll call back ))

*"Ay, Lookit. Got a cute one this time." He licks his lips. "Ta one that struggle are always da best."*

I continue struggling, not noticing Blaze's prescence.

(( idk ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Get the hell off of me...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I quickly run up the stairs and pull the guy off Sai.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

After everyone dying recently, I decide to check up in her house despite the fact she could just be busy. I go over to her house and hear noises. "What the hell?" I ask and enter without knocking.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I collapse to the ground, trembling.

*"Eh? What 'te 'ell?!"*

- - - Post Merge - - -

((#Lafiel writing bad guys terribly  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I run up to find them, setting my arms on fire and facing the man. "WHAT THE HELL?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I threaten, "Get the **** out of my face before I pound you into a pulp."

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I run up to find them, setting my arms on fire and facing the man. "WHAT THE HELL?!"



(You're ruining the #Blai moment... >_> )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I chuckle. "So the 'ore gotta man."*

(( this is just getting worse as I type.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> I threaten, "Get the **** out of my face before I pound you into a pulp."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I just want to get involved >.< ignore Jean mannnn)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Jean: 
*hears mention of blood*
*faints*))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Jean:
> *hears mention of blood*
> *faints*))


(#True.)


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"That's it." I fold my hand into a fist and start punching the guy's face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I would help, but I'm unsure what to do. Me helping would probably set the house on fire.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I grin toothily as he hits me. "Ya know, we could always share." I smirk at the woman. " 'M sure da slut wouldn't mind."*

I flinch.


(( Have you guys realized that I'm bad at this yet? ; o ; ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

(I'll check back later. I don't even know.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (I'll check back later. I don't even know.)



(I gave you an update tho)


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"She is not a ****ing slut." I spit out while continuously punching the guy's face. Blood starts to pour onto my knuckles.

(Guys, help before Blaze kills the guy... >_> )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> *I grin toothily as he hits me. "Ya know, we could always share." I smirk at the woman. " 'M sure da slut wouldn't mind."*
> 
> I flinch.
> 
> ...



"Oh f*** you! I won't let you insult my friends!" I join in the fight, punching him with my fire fist.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I feel my consciousness begin to slip. "Da lass was asking' for it, da way she 'as dressed."*

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( We can make him faint or something idk ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't stop punching until the guy passes out. His face a complete bloody and battered mess.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I curl myself up into a ball. 
_I— I'm scared....._

My body is trembling.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Are you okay?" I ask Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( nuuu Blaze ; o ; 

Edit: hella Blaze ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I shout to Jean, "Take this guy and dump him outside." I run over and pull Sai into a hug without another thought. I whisper soothingly, "It's okay... he won't hurt you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I pick the guy up and drag him outside.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I grab onto Blaze tightly and begin to sob.

_*....you're still trembling*_


(( NO **** LIA ))


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk around a bit until I notice Jean dragging someone. "Hey Jean, what's going on?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I hold her in a tight hug as she cries over my shoulder.

(Uh... his knuckles are bloody. lmfao )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm carrying this... Body outside..." I say, and dump the body to go over to see Ethan. "It doesn't matter."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( shhhhhhh ))

"I— I was so scared...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I say softly, "I know. I'm here for you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(Laf, make the man regain consciousness and chuck dirt off Jean. Idk XD)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I hug him tightly. "Don't leave....please....."

*I open my eyes to see the sky. "Wot da 'ell?!"*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I notice the man open his eyes. "Go back to sleep will you, creepy pervert."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I wouldn't dream of it." I grin. _Looks like I finally found a place to call home..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*"Eh?!" I grab dirt and grass from a garden and fling it at him. "**** off."*

(( I was going to use other words but I want to be a good person  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nestle my face into his chest. _I love you...._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I get dirt flung off and it hits my side. I help and fall to the ground. "The hell, argh, get it off! Dammit, you're creepier than my dad."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I take a good look at the stranger. "Ey, yer a cute twink. Whadd'ya say ya come 'ome with me?"*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"W-w-what?!" I say, trying to rub the dirt off, but failing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I stand up and approach the kid. "'Onsider it payback fo' yer friend."*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Ew, stay away, peasant!" I trip backwards into a dirty puddle and yelp.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( what am I doing omfg ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"Eh? Peasant? Ay, so yer a rich one." I grin. *


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

"Hey, watch it!" I yell.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I turn around. "Ya brought yer friend?" I chuckle. "Da gods 'av been kind to me."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Ethan, now's your chance, DO SOMETHING.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile at Sai. _She's so fragile yet so strong..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(Sorry, I was getting food.)

I panic and try and get out the dirty puddle. _THE DIRT, OH GOD!_ "Don't try and touch me with your dirty fingers, creep!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel myself growing sleepy in Blaze's arms. "Can I stay like this.....?" I mumble.

_....He makes me better, Lia. That's why I love him.

*But he can also make you infinitely worse.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"Creep? Ay, ya young kids with yer slang."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I reply gently, "Stay like this as long as you need." _Who knows when we'll be able to come back here..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Says you?! Learn some English!" I get up and throw a punch at him. But when I see my arm is covered in dirt, I lose balance before I hit him and fall on my face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"You're the best, Blaze..." I mumble, my eyes closing as I give myself into fatigue.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I stay there, leaning against the wall, holding Sai in my arms. _She looks so calm when she's sleeping..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I smirk as the kid falls down. "Yer mine now..."*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Don't touch me with your dirt ewwww!" I say, unable to move. 
(Save me hint hint Ethan. OR JUST LET HIM GET ASSAULTED WHATEVER!)


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Leah was telling me to join this, so here
> 
> Name : Samantha
> Gender : Female
> ...



( Accepted, mah friend ^u^ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Maybe Carmen?  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Hold on writing Sai's dream ;D ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

(<3<3 Since reading through this entire thing will take forever, any chance of a recap of some of the recent events so I can find some way to hop in?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(Jean lays down waiting to either be saved or touched... Anyone wanna do something XD)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

_I dream of the future. 

I stand in front of my father's tombstone, crying. Sobs wrack my body. And then he comes. He wraps his arms around me.
He begins to speak as I melt into his embrace. His voice soothes me.

I am happy._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Carmen xD))

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"Let's play a game."*

I smile in my sleep and I snuggle into Blaze.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"W-w-what type of game? DOES IT INVOLVE DIRT?!" I try to stand up.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "W-w-what type of game? DOES IT INVOLVE DIRT?!" I try to stand up.



(LOL)

"Get the **** off my boyfriend, *****!" I scream. Then I tackle him.

(Did I do that right?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Leah was telling me to join this, so here
> 
> Name : Samantha
> Gender : Female
> ...


(CELEBRATE! Nice talent btw)


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (LOL)
> 
> *"Get the **** off my boyfriend, *****!" I scream*. Then I tackle him.
> 
> ...



( NOT HAPPENING
HOW DO I GET INTO THIS JOLLY SCUFFLE )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (LOL)
> 
> "Get the **** off my boyfriend, *****!" I scream. Then I tackle him.
> 
> ...



(Perfect) 

I watch them fight and blush. _B-Boyfriend???_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*"Ay, yer a spitfire." I wince as I hit the ground.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

As I walk around the town, I hear a commotion.
The word 'boyfriend' stands out to me. Is that Ethan's voice?!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( NOT HAPPENING
> HOW DO I GET INTO THIS JOLLY SCUFFLE )


(Here we go...)



Beary said:


> As I walk around the town, I hear a commotion.
> The word 'boyfriend' stands out to me. Is that Ethan's voice?!


(...someone get the popcorn gifs)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I sit up, blushing. _Did I hear him right?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I smile in my sleep and I snuggle into Blaze.



(( Blaze D: ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I g to the source of the noise, and see Ethan beating up a man.
"What. The ****. Is going on."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Blaze D: ))



(Hm? Idfk what else to do... XD )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

"Jean, how should I take care of this guy..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I see Carmen. "The man tried to sexually assault Sai! Blaze knocked him out, but he woke up, chucked dirt then tried to do the same to me!" I say quickly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> "Jean, how should I take care of this guy..."



"I don't know..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*"Ey, lass was askin' fer it."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I don't want to pry, but I heard Ethan shout something that contained the word 'BOYFRIEND?!"
I fix my steely gaze on him. "You have a lot of nerve."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"No she wasn't, shut up peasant!" I snap at the man.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look between the boys. _Erm..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I bite my lip and glance at my luggage. "I can't believe I actually packed."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

"Okay, this is getting..." I abruptly punch the guy in the face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

( The perv guy, or Carmen? )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( The perv guy, or Carmen? )



(The perv. Not going to make Ethan and Carmen fight again.) for now...


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I glare at Jean.
_Are you going to keep hurting me? Again, and again?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

_He hasn't even contacted me recently......This was bad idea._

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I fall the the ground, unconscious. "Twinks..." I mutter before I blackout.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

( http://strawpoll.me/2473273
Vote her for Chatango of Chatzy. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(The perv guy already has a bloody/battered face so... you guys might end up killing him.  )

(Or he dies from blood loss...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm not small!" I shout at the perv. "Pipe down peasant!" I shiver scared about my dirty clothes. "Ewwwww." I don't notice Carmen's glare.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I gather the courage to call Sai. _Please pick up....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

 I sigh when she doesn't pick up. "Home phone maybe?" I mumble as I punch in the numbers.

(( Sai's phone is on vibrate, but the home phone should have a noise ;D ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

( The answer was unanimous.
New chat is located here. This chat has the ability to BAN, and KICK. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..."
I turn around. "Have fun with your 'boyfriend', Jean."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"N-no, it's not like that." I run over to Carmen.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Then why do you insist on hurting me?!" I snap.

After finishing up with what was doing, I pace.
_I really want to go outside..can't be seen, though.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh as no one picks up. "Great." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"I-I don't want to hurt you, it's just... I'm a jerk... I'm sorry."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

_Bad idea. Nothing I can do..every day is the same.._

"If you want to be with Ethan, I don't have a problem with that. But do NOT go behind my back."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm not! I didn't do anything! I swear, I'm not like that! He just saved me... That's all... I'm sorry." I look down with a sad face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"_I'm not stupid. Or blind._" I say, my temper rising.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I go over to him. "I'm not, I swear!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I call Dusk into my office.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I stand up. "Guess I'll go check the mail."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I go to Mace's office as requested.
"What is it?"

"I don't know if I can trust you anymore."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"There's someone coming in later today. I need you to go to the airport and pick them up."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"W-w-what?" I say, upset.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Can I have a description of them?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I open the envelope when I return to my room. "Oh."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I describe what Gio looks like. "He should be the only one there."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"So I'm leaving tonight...." I bite my lip.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I understand. I'll go right away."
I tilt my head. "Anything else?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"One last thing. How do you like it here? I know I haven't given you an official assignment yet. I've been preparing something though."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I open up the package next. "Instructions for faking your death, how cute." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"..."
I leave the scene, not wanting to stay any longer.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"It's a jolly good place. Just a few mentally disturbed people, y'know.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I stand shocked, feeling tears in my eyes. _What just happened? Did he... Leave me..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh? What do you mean? I just want to make sure everyone is happy."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

When I wake up, I'm in Blaze's arms. _So he really did stay...._

I follow all the instructions. "This is for the greater good...."

(( If anyone asks Gio died in a car crash ;D ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"..Nevermind. I'll leave you be."
I make my way to the airport, and wait.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Did you sleep well?" I ask Sai, grinning.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch as Dusk leaves. I sigh. If only she would talk to me... she's just like Sage...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I look up at Blaze. "You could say that." I yawn. "How long was I out?" 

(( Assume that her head is in his lap or something idfk ))

I grab my luggage and hail a cab to the airport. _Bye, Sai... _I clutch the ticket in my hand. _This is the only way to keep her safe._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"About an hour." I chuckle.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I start reading a tourist handout I found on a seat.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"You let me sleep on you the entire time?" I reach up and pat his head. "Thanks."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"No problem. It's nice to have a break before the next ****storm wipes us out."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

A tear slides down my cheek as I board the airplane. _I shouldn't have done this..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

A misspelling in the handout makes me giggle.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

Crying, I can't hold in the tears. I run off towards the park, I couldn't go back to the hut now. I fall on a bench and try to hide my face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I nod and stand up. "I should probably get changed."

(( those awkward Victoria's Secret PJs ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"You don't have to if you don't want to." I say smirking.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

I sit on a park bench, reading a book. After a while, I look up, and someone crying on a different bench. I put my book away and walk over to him, to hopefully be able to cheer him up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes and smile. "Where's Jean?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I told him to take the guy outside."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I notice someone come over, I wipe away my tears and fold my arms. "Before you ask, no, I wasn't c-crying."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down. "Oh, right, _that_ guy."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yup..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm unsure of what to do.

I wait.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I exit the airplane. _Where the hell am I supposed to go?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"Of course you weren't, big boys don't cry, right?" I ask, thinking he's fairly young because of how small he looks.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I see a man exiting the airplane, who matches the description. I walk up to him.
"Hello, I'm here to meet you and take you back to the HQ."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I ruffle Blaze's hair. "If Gio asks, it never happened."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"And you are.....?"


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I ruffle Blaze's hair. "If Gio asks, it never happened."




( "I'm sorry ma'am, Gio died in a car crash." AND YOU STILL HAVEN'T TOLD HIM ABOUT THE GAMES )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"What the hell is that supposed to mean. I AM BIG!" I snap angrily.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Don't worry. I won't tell." I grin.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Dusk." 
Some hair falls in my eyes, and I leave it there. "I presume you are Gio?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"How old are you?" I ask curiously. _He has to be at least a few years younger than me, he's tiny!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"26..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"What? But you're tiny! How are you older than me?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

(Where are you guys now?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I give Blaze a smile of relief. "Thanks."

I shut the door behind me as I enter the room. _Now to change..._


----------



## nard (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Where are you guys now?)




( ;~; pls. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yeah. D'ya know where I can find this Mace guy?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"He's at the HQ. Follow me."
I start walking in the direction of it.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I lean against the wall, watching Sai disappear into her room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I shrug and follow the woman. _I miss everyone..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Where are you guys now?)



(I'm on bench, come start drama and kiss Jean or something lmfao)

"I AM NOT TINY!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( ;~; pls. )


(Didn't ask for sarcasm. Not in a good mood right now and I don't need that type of answer, snappy.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

I sit down next to him so I can compare our heights. "See, yes you are!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I understand you were hacking into some files, correct?" I say as I walk, not turning around.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"..." I put my head in my hands. "You're right... I am tiny..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"And?"

I exit the room after I finish changing. 

((Imagine her in T-shirt and shorts idk ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"It's cute though," I say, using his shoulder as an arm rest. "Like They say, good things come in little packages!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I stand up from my place against the wall. "So... what do you want to do now?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Thanks?" I say confused, looking at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I pause as the phone rings. "Gimme a sec..." 

I pick up the landline. "Hello?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"And, those were the files I was supposed to supervise. Don't expect me to like you." 
I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I shrug. "Can't say that I like you either."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Thanks?" I say confused, looking at her.



"That was supposed to be a compliment, why do you look so confused?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I bite my lip. "You have to be kidding me."

"Are you sure?"

".... Yeah, I'll come down."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Because... I'm not doing so great."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"That's not a first."
We enter the building. "Mace's office is this way."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Sai's being asked to go visit the Morgue to identify the body.))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I glance over at Sai. "What happened?" I ask cautiously.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"I could see that when I came over, I'm trying to cheer you up..." _But you're not making it very easy..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I glance back and forth between my computer and my files. They should be here soon...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Didn't expect it to be."

I hang up the phone and fall on my knees. _Th? This can't be happening...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I rush over and pull Sai into a hug.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm sitting here, looking like an idiot and..." I check my clothes which are dirty. "AND I AM IN THESE DIRTY CLOTHES, EW!" I start pulling my shirt off.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Th— The police...." I hug Blaze tightly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I stop in front of the door. 
"He's in here."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm not entirely sure taking your clothes off in public is a good idea..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I push the door open. "Yo."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"But dirt!" I shout, then undo my belt.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"Can't you just go home and change?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I stand awkwardly outside, unsure of what to do.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

I stop before I pull my trousers down. "I... Can't go home..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I glance up from my work to see Gio walk in. "Welcome. How was your flight?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Do you want me to come with you?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"Why? And for God's sake stop undressing..." I say, not looking at him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Good. Let's talk about my sister."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod. "P— Please..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Because my... I don't really think he was my boyfriend... Friend with benefits let's say is angry at me..." (Good summarisation Jean)


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"S-should I go back to my room now?" I say nervously.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

_That was an... interesting way of saying that... _"If you can't go home to get changed, why don't you come to my place and I'll lend you some clothes so you don't have to be out here in your underwear?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Okay... But I really should go apologise to him... Again..." I turn to her. "I need advice, how do I cheer him up if he is absolutely p*ssed off at me for 'cheating' even though I didn't do anything???"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"Uh..." I pause to think. "Hmm, that's a tough one... Why does he think you cheated?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sure. I'll come with. Let's go."

I nod towards Dusk, "We'll talk later. You are dismissed."

I turn my attention towards Gio and say, "Is your sister hanging out around Blaze by any chance?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Because another person said I was their boyfriend. But I'm not. I just use to like him. And blush whenever he is around me because he is super cute and I can't help myself..." I say quickly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I release Blaze from the hug and grab my keys, wiping tears from my eyes.

((what does Blaze think is happening? .-. ))

I nod. "Yeah."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Do you want me to drive?"

(He's just being supportive.)

I curse under my breath. "That Blaze... is not good news..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"Hmm... Y'know, I'm not sure I'm really the best to be giving advice on relationships... I've been told anything I do in a relationship is really cheesy and cliche...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I slink out of the halkway. I can't help but feel as if I'd done something wrong..
Ah, well. May as well do something productive.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I hand Blaze the keys. "....Thanks." I give him a weak smile.

 I frown. "He's not working for the Pedo guy anymore, right?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I grab her keys. I help her into the car then go around and sit in the driver's seat.

"He's not. I was just looking up information on him today. I actually found something startling..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I shoud apologize to Jean..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Hmm... Y'know, I'm not sure I'm really the best to be giving advice on relationships... I've been told anything I do in a relationship is really cheesy and cliche...."



(Dat reference to DV tho)

"I should go apologise now..." I get up. "Any last advice?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I look out the window as tears begin to freely fall from my eyes. _This can't be happening..._

"What?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I start driving.

"Blaze's friend, Cygnus, took over his assignment. He killed Jade. I fear that Cygnus might push Blaze to rejoin Mitch's side..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"You could try the apology dance?" I suggest jokingly. "Oh, by the way, I'm Samantha. Just in case we ever see each other again."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Apology dance?" I ask, turning to Samantha. "How do I do that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I pale. "Get my sister out of there. I knew Blaze was a bad person......oh god what if he tries to kills her...." I begin pacing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'll try." I hand him a room key. "You can head into your room and get settled. Once I have your first assignment ready, I'll call you in. Sounds good?"

(He gets a room near Sage btw. Close enough to hear Sage cry at night.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

"Uh..." _Couldn't he tell I was joking there...?_ I wonder. "On second thoughts, that probably won't help..." I reply, not wanting to demonstrate it.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

( But Dusio )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I grab the keys. "Thanks."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh, I want to know though..." I say with a shrug. "Oh well, see you Samantha!" I walk off, with no shirt on a dirty trousers to the hut. I knock on the door, nervous about what to say.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( But Dusio )



(Dusk visits Sage a lot? idk... or her room is nearby too... I want Gio to feel bad and hear crying.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"If you have any questions, feel free to ask me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I glance at him. "Save my sister. That's all I care about."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 1, 2014)

I start reading my book again. _I might have to try and find him again some time, I want to know how it turns out with him and his boyfriend. Wait, no, it wasn't boyfriend... 'Friend with benefits', that was it..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I will. I'll have it all figured out soon." I smile. "Can you keep an eye on my sister?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I answer the door.

_When all is lost,
It may be best to leave 
to never come back,
and deny you were ever here.
But in the nature of justice, all shall be revealed._

I write out some thoughts in a journal .


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I nod. "I'll try."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I silently park the car. "Are you ready?" I ask while squeezing Sai's hand reassuringly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Thanks. I'll see you when I have your first assignment ready. Try to get yourself familiarized."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I breathe in. "Ready as I'll ever be."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

As soon as the door is open, I jump into the room and tackle him over. I pull him into a painfully tight hug. "I'M SORRY CARMEN!" I shout then look him dead in the face. "I WILL NEVER DO IT AGAIN! IM SORRY, I HAVE BEEN A JERK! SLAP ME, HIT ME I DONT CARE! DO ANYTHING TO ME, PUT ME BACK IN THAT OUTFIT I DON'T CARE JUST DON'T HATE ME CARMEN!!!!" I squeeze tighter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I wave goodbye as I exit. "Cya."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I exit the car, walk over, and open the door for her.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Holy crap, what got you so hyper?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

"You... Were mad at me!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I wave goodbye to Gio as I set back to my work. Hmm... how will I extract Sai from this...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I exit the car, my legs slightly unsteady. "Never imagined that I'd be back here again..." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I hold onto Sai as if she would fall over any second.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up and glance over at the phone. The events of the day before rush over me. Oh, god... I hope Mace isn't mad...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk through the hallways. "Whoever designed these was a giant ass. They all look exactly the ****ing same."

I reach for his hand and lace our fingers together. "L— Let's go..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I think you're turning into Sage. I was about to go apologize to you.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I hold her hand and follow silently.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 1, 2014)

(Beary gets Jean)

"I'm sorry, do whatever you want, I'm so sorry."

(Bye)


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I tap him on the head a little hard, and he crumples to the floor.
"Oops.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I sit up on my bed and sigh. I'm not staying cooped up in my room any longer. I quickly change my clothes and walk out into the hallway.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( my internet is down sorry everyone ; o ; We're trying to fix it rn))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( my internet is down sorry everyone ; o ; We're trying to fix it rn))



(No problem. ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I pause when I reach the counter. "We're here to identify someone..."

I look down. "A? A car crash victim."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I spot a girl in the hallway. "Hey!" I run towards her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh. Hi." I say.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I squeeze Sai's hand to remind her I'm here for her.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

While I work in my room, I knock over the trashcan, which is full of pencil shavings and dust.
I start coughing rather loudly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

My eyes widen. "Sage! What's up?"

I squeeze back. _Thank you..._

The woman motions for us to follow her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Gio!" I say with as much enthusiasm as I can muster, which isn't that much. "Not much. Just trying not to go crazy..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still holding Sai's hand, I follow after the woman.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I pat her head. "If your brother keeps his promise, everyone else will be here soon. Keep your chin up." I look around when I hear a noise. "Is someone dying?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"No?" I follow the sound to a door a few doors down from mine. I start knocking.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

The tears begin again as I enter the room. _Gio...._

(( aka Gio's 'body' is semi-charred/burned and on a table ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I stumble out of my room, waving my hand in front of my face and coughing.
"Bloody..trash can.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I follow Sage. "Any chance you could help me find my room?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Are you okay?" I ask Dusk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sure. Can I check your room card?" I ask politely.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I hand Sage the card. "Ya'll need to get an artist in here, the walls are so _bland_."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Fine, thank.." I break off in another fit of coughing. "...you. Just allergic to dust.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Imagine each of the rooms as this: a small room with a bed, couch, and a TV. Inside is a small bathroom attached. So it's just one big room with a bathroom inside. Meaning the back wall of Sage's room where bed rests against is the sharing wall with Gio. Gio will get to hear Sage's crying every night.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I check the card. "Wow... you have the room right next door to me. Is this some sort of a joke? Did Mace put you up to this? I swear I told him I'm fine..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Gio:
*runs up to Mace*
EARPLUGSSSSSSS ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"No problem." I smile politely at Dusk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I shrug. "I'm not really sure."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "Just... don't check up on me too much... I need my space."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I lean against the wall and catch my breath.
Then I run a hand through my hair, and return to my room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Dusk and Gio need to acknowledge each other)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Or not. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"As long as they've got games here, I won't be doing much of anything."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

( She's kind of holding herself higher then him at the moment. Heh. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> The tears begin again as I enter the room. _Gio...._
> 
> (( aka Gio's 'body' is semi-charred/burned and on a table ))



(( BLAZE DO SOMETHING ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm sure they do. I've heard they have a rec center here but I've just been staying in my room all day moping around to really care about checking it out..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pull Sai into a hug. "Sshhh... it'll be okay." _Wasn't her brother a hacker? Mace must have gotten to him... I swear I will kill that self-entitled *sshole..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "I should've packed some before I came. Guess I'll just need to beat my 10,000 hour record on a new game."

(( Your games are obviously not broken ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hug Blaze tightly as I sob into his chest. _It's not fair..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head, feeling awkward. "Oh..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I smile. "Anyway, shall we go?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Go where?" I ask puzzled.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

".... My room?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh, right." I walk a few steps to his door and point. "Here it is. My room is the door to the right."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I turn to look at the woman. "I— I can confirm that this is my brother..." My voice breaks and I find myself crying into Blaze's chest once again.

(( Mace is really good at getting dead look-alikes O_O ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

As I clean the dust off of the floor, a sudden pain is felt in my chest. I crumble to the floor, immobilized for a few seconds.
_..Damn weak heart.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(Or synthesizing copies based on science and stuff.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Thanks." I unlock the door. "See ya around?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I hug Sai tightly, allowing her to cry on my shoulder.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sure." I wave as I walk off towards my room. I don't make it far before Mace finds me.

"Sage, I thought I told you that you can't call them."

(Gio can eavesdrop.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I pause as I hear voices in the hallway. _Ah.... good ol' family quarrels._

I turn to look at the body. "You aren't supposed to die, you dork..." I whisper, tears trickling down my face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I get up weakly, but end up falling again, producing a loud thump.

( HINT HINT GIO )


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Mace, you can't keep me locked here forever..."

"But Sage, I'm trying to help you. Why don't you understand?"

"You know what? I don't want your ****ing help anymore. Where were you when mom and dad died? You left me... I had to live by myself." At this point, I'm crying but I don't care anymore. "I would be better off dead than here..." I storm off towards my room and slam the door hard behind me. I climb into my bed, under the covers, and allow myself to just sit there and cry.

I watch her leave, feeling hurt by her words. I sigh. I should've been there for her... but things were complicated... they always are complicated...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

_Ugh, this quarrel is definitely one of the more awkward ones..._ I frown as I hear a thump. "Physical abuse is where I draw the line." I exit my room.

(( Gio thinks the thump was from someone getting hit ;D ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I get up again, this time managing to stay upright. 
My foot catches on a chair leg, and I fall _again._
_Oh my gods.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk off towards my office, mulling over Sage's words. I can't do this to her... she's just a child... she needs to learn...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I follow the sound to the same door from before. I knock on it. "Hello?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I struggle to get to my feet once more, and open the door, leaning on a chair.
"W-what is it?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"You alright?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I pause as I hear voices in the hallway. _Ah.... good ol' family quarrels._
> I turn to look at the body. "You aren't supposed to die, you dork..." I whisper, tears trickling down my face.



(( BLAZE ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(You guys ignored Sage and Mace's fight... ;-; )

(uhh... there isn't much Blaze can do at this point)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I whisper soothingly into her ear, "It's okay... it'll be okay..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Fine." I say stubbornly. "Just a chest pain.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Gio'll think about the fight later ;D ))

I hug him tightly. "Pr— Promise me...."

I raise an eyebrow. "Pills?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I promise."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I don't need pills, nor do I own them.
I weakly sit in a chair.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I smile weakly. "You don't even know what I want yet."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I roll my eyes. "You should probably get them anyway. No harm in being careful."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"...I don't know where to get any anyways."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"You just want to be happy..." I say soothingly.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 1, 2014)

I get another letter marked with an Ankh.

"Ans Ra,

Please come to the airport later today. I'll explain everything.

~Anku"

I start to walk to the airport.

(I don't know what to do with Ans Ra so I'll just have him do whatever)


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I rock back and forth on my bed, the tears shaking my entire body.

(You can faintly hear from Dusk's room. idfk)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I massage my temples. "Isn't there a decent doctor around here? Sai's gonna freak if there's no medical department..." 

"D? Don't leave, _please_....." I clutch onto Blaze tightly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lift my head up. "Is someone crying.....?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sai... I won't leave you..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I think it's Sage.." I stand up. "You should go and comfort her. I'm fine."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I feel as though my heart has been ripped out... I'm all alone... I feel just like how I felt when I found out they were dead... just how I felt when Helix continuously rejected me in the dreams...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pull my sword out from inside my bedside table. No one understands... no one...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Thank you, Blaze. Thank you...."

_*He still only wants to use you. Don't let him do this to you, Sai. He doesn't love you.*_

I hold my hand out. "We're both going."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I can barely walk. Do you think I can help by falling on my face?" I snap.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I run my finger over the edge of the blade, mesmerized as my finger starts to bleed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're welcome..." I take a deep breath. "This might seem like the wrong time but... I kinda like you, Sai. You're a good person." I smile at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh and pick her up bridal-style. "Let's go."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Put me DOWN!"
I start to struggle, then go limp.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

My eyes widen and I blush. "You mean like a friend, right?" I stammer out. I stare at the ground.

*Sai. It doesn't matter. He's lying anyway.*_

I— I just want to be told that I'm liked...

*I want you to be happy too. He can't make you happy. Whether a platonic or romantic relationship.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look down at the limp girl. "Guess I'll have to ask Sage where the medical department is located." I leave the room and head towards Sage's door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down. "Uhh... sure." A light blush covers my cheeks.

(It's official. Idfk what to do with Blaze anymore... XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grip my sword tightly and get ready to slash the edge across my palms.

(Sage's door is unlocked.)


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"...Jerk." I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

My blush deepens. "Ah— Blaze, you're blushing...." I reach up to touch his face.

I kick Sage's door. _Good thing it was unlocked._ 
I walk in. "I might've kind of injured someone who needs meds."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I look up, sword in hand, the tips of my fingers bleeding. "Uhh... now's not a good time."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Am I?" My blush deepens at the mention.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"I don't think it's a good time for any of us." I sigh, "Can we fix her first? And then we'll have a nice long talk about how pointy things are not okay unless you're playing a video game."

I touch his face. "Yup." I look down, my blush deepening by the second. "You already know this, but I uh....like you too..."

_*SAI! LISTEN TO ME!*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"B-but I can't leave..." I say, feeling just as scared as I sound.

I smile nervously at her.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 1, 2014)

(Think I'll stay off of RPing for tonight. Used up all my "Where are we?" cards.)


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I cup her cheeks delicately, reach forward, and pull her into a deep kiss.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm not asking you to leave, we just need to get her some meds." I point to Dusk. "But seriously, we need to have a talk."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down. I take a deep breath before explaining how to get to the medical area.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I don't want to talk to anyone." I say, fresh tears starting to fall all over again.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

My eyes widen when Blaze's lips meet mine. I close them as the kiss progresses. _Even if this is just impulse....._

I nod. "Sage, I totally understand how you're feeling, but I have a problem.....  Well, to be honest, I remembered absolutely none of that. C'mon, Sage, we're heading to the medical department."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "If I come, will you leave me alone?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sure," I lie.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Thanks." I smile. I discreetly place my sword back in my hiding spot. I stand off, wipe the blood off on my jeans, and follow them out of my room. "Just follow me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down at Dusk as I follow Sage. "You really should've just asked for meds."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

A few moments later, I stop at the entrance to the medical department. "Here it is." I say smiling.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm not the kind of person who just _asks_." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

(You should push Sage inside so someone sees her cuts on her fingers. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I nod. "Thanks, Sage. Let's go inside."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I roll my eyes. "It's really not all that hard. Just say you have a weak heart."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Inside?" I ask worriedly. "I... umm... can't." I scratch the back of my head.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I do not—!"
My yell is cut short as  I start coughing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I wince as she has a coughing fit. "Sorry sweetcheeks." I move Dusk so she's slung over my shoulder. I use my free hand to push Sage inside. "C'mon, let's go."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I get pushed inside the medical department. I look down at my feet as people notice my presence. I bet they see my cuts...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Alright. Which doctor is it?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Um... I've never been here before..." I blush.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Well, looks like we're all in the same boat." I look around. "Is there a front desk around here?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm forced to break the kiss when I run out of breath. I take a deep breath and say, "Wow... that was nice..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I point at it. "Right in front of you."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

_If my mum knew a man was carrying me..she's skin me alive.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down. "Y? Yeah...." I blush.

"Alright! Let's go then." I push Sage forward.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"D-don't drop me!" I say, wriggling a bit.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Can't promise anything if ya keep squirming."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I frown. "Stop pushing me..."

(Anyone can speak for the front desk person.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Ya aren't gonna move by yourself, are ya?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Why am I here?" I ask, my back touching the front desk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(someone please talk for the front desk person.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I say smirking, "Now you're the one blushing."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I approach the front desk. "I need to meet with a doctor."

The woman nods and takes down notes. "How many patients will be checking in?"

"Two."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nestle my face into his chest. "I have a good reason...." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Am I two people now?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh? Do you now?" I ask in a teasing manner.

I spit out bitterly, "I'm not a patient!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

My blush deepens. "Yes..." 

"I never said you were." I glance at Sage, "But if you're so ready to assume...." I turn back to the nurse. "Make it three."

She nods and hands me a piece of paper with a room number.

"Let's go, everyone."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Jerk." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"**** no. I'm not going..." I pout.

"Why don't you tell me?" I reach over and plant a kiss on her cheek.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Sai like







))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile. "Well, we've already made an appointment, so it's rude not to show up." I point down the hallway. "Let's go."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"...I'm not going anywhere, don't tell me to go..It's not like I can MOVE.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I glance over at Dusk and sigh. "Guess we're stuck..." I reluctantly follow Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

My blush deepens. "N— No....." I nestle my face back into his chest. _It's too embarrassing....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sorry, but you don't really have a choice." I grin. "I'm carrying you right now." I continue cheerfully.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Why don't we go home?" I suggest playfully.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I look up. "Ah— yeah...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I know that." I groan.
My voice becomes fainter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

_*Don't do anything that you'll regret.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Holding her hand, I walk us back to the car. Should I even bother telling her what I think _actually_ happened to her brother? Nah... not yet... She'll find out on her own time...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I whistle cheerfully as I open the door. "We're here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I stand a few feet away from Gio, looking down at the ground, and sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I stare out the passenger window. _Gio's dead.....

*Doubtful. He's not a car crash type of guy.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I start driving back to Sai's house with a smirk permanently plastered on my face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"How did you know I had a bad heart anyways..?" I say faintly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I step forward towards the room. I smile reassuringly at the person inside and say, while holding my hands behind my back, "There's been a mistake. I'm not really a patient."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I set Dusk on the couch. "My sister works in the ER. You also didn't try all that hard to hide it."

I roll my eyes at Sage. "Doctor, we probably need a therapist up in here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

My face turns red. "No, I'm _fine_."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I park the car outside Sai's house.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes again. "You're as fine as a Spoink that stopped bouncing."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I slowly open the car door. _It's been a long day..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Uhh... what's a Spoink?"

I step out of the car and yawn.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "It's basic Pok?mon knowledge. Spoink is a gray, pig-like Pok?mon. It has dark, circular eyes, a large gray nose, and small ears. It has stubby arms and possesses no hind legs. Motion is achieved by bouncing on its spring-like tail. The bouncing has a vital function, in that it keeps its heart beating. Even while it is sleeping, it continues to bounce."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stretch as I exit the car. _I really should at least finish episode three tonight._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I yawn, feeling bored. "That's... um... nice."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sai, I'm wiped." I add while winking suggestively, "What about you? You up for a nap?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I look up. "Hmmm? I guess so...."

(( #Sai not understanding))

The doctor clears his throat. "I'll need to contact the Leader before we can proceed with treating her." He motions to Sage.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I begin to blush. "I'm _fine_... I don't need help... and don't tell my brother..."

I start to climb the stairs. "I'll be upstairs then." I say with a smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I ruffle Sage's hair. "Sai used to say that all the time." I glance at the doctor. "Get her whatever help she needs."

The doctor nods. "I'll need to page Mr. Mace."

I tilt my head. "Okay.....?"

((#Sai REALLY not getting it))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk inside her room, go over to the bed, and lay down under the covers.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh, so I'm not important. Just one of the best hackers, nothing major.." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down at my feet, dreading what would come next...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hear Dusk and say, with growing excitement, "This girl needs more help than I do!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I drink a cup of water before heading to my room. "I'll need to change if I'm taking a nap...." I mumble.

((#Sai not noticing Blaze xD))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I roll my eyes. "You both need help." I point to Sage and then Dusk. "Antidepressants and Heart medication. I could use some sleeping pills."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Stop it. You do not know me at all. You are not _allowed_ to treat me this way. I'm perfectly fine." I say as I attempt to walk out of the room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I try to protest, but another sharp pain strikes me.
My vision starts to get hazy.
_I haven't had one this bad..since.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

(( Sai is changing into this. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grab Sage. "I know someone who is depressed. You're depressed."

I glance at the doctor and follow his worried gaze. I sigh. "You should get her medication, fast."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Gio, I'm _fine_... Why won't you believe me?" I look down.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sage, take the meds. The worst they will do is nothing." I say quietly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I growl in frustration. "You people don't understand. Just... ugh... leave me alone."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I begin changing into my pajamas. _I'm sleepy...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Please."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"I understand plenty." I glare at the doctor. "Do whatever the hell you have to do. She's going on meds."

He nods and talks into a microphone. "Paging Mr. Mace. Mr. Mace, please come to the medical labs."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

From under the covers, I start to take off my clothes. I place them on the ground by my side of the bed then lie my head back and fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I finish changing and yawn. _I'll clean everything when I wake up....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk quickly to the medical labs and spot Sage inside a room. "What happened?" I ask, worry obvious in my voice.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I slide under the sheets and roll over. I frown when I bump into something. _What the....? Oh god._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I point to Sage. "Your sister needs pills."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I close my eyes, unsure of what to do.
I don't seem to be getting worse, but I'm not getting better either.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"What kind of pills?" I glance at Sage.

I look down, in an attempt to avoid all the stares I'm getting.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I pout. "But this is the best mattress in the house....."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Antidepressants, though we_ should_ get your assistant on some heart medication."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Really?" I sigh. "Oh, and Dusk never told me about anything like that... I just want you guys to know I'm here for you." I turn towards the doctor and ask, "Can I request that Sage be under the care of someone 24/7? I'm very worried about her."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mumble, "I'm not a kid."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I open one eye. "Of course I didn't tell you. I don't want to be known as _weak_."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I mentally facepalm when I notice that Blaze is naked. "Still not moving." I mutter. "This is _my_ mattress."

"You're right. However, even adults with depression have a hard time handling it."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I roll my eyes at Dusk. "As my sister says, No one is ever weak, they just have times where they're not as strong."

((#references to other pages ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Don't pretend to understand me, _Gio_."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I begin slowly, "Dusk, the only thing weak about that is not telling. Everyone has their weaknesses... I, on one hand, can be a bit oblivious at times..." I look at Sage and say, "Sage, I'm sorry that you had to leave your friends but I want what's best for you. Please don't beat yourself up over this. You _will_ see them again. Trust me."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Nobody wants a hacker who could die at a moments notice!" I say, getting more worked up, which makes my vision blurred and distorted.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I try to push Blaze. "At least give me enough room....." I eventually settle for a position where I'm snuggling into his chest. _I need to buy a larger mattress._


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Dusk, I hired you for a reason. You're excellent at what you do. You'll only get better." I glance at the doctor, "Give her heart medication."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I pat Dusk's head. "You're going to die without those meds. You_ need _them, you* know* that."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I spit out, "I'm not depressed... I... just... feel heartbroken..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I..don't.."
My voice fades as I realize that I should stop fighting.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I raise my hand. "Oh yeah, I need the sleeping pills, so tack that onto everything else."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I nod at Gio. "At least you're more forward about it." I tell the doctor, "Add sleeping pills too."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I slowly drift off to sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I clap my hands together. "So if we're all set here....."

- - - Post Merge - - -

The doctor finishes writing everything down. "I'll get people on it straight away."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Thank you. I'll leave this in your capable hands then. Oh, and Gio, I have your first assignment ready. Stop by my office once you're done here."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm tired.." I mumble.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I shrug. "I'll just follow you. I'm all set here."

(( imagine that all meds are delivered a few hours later or something ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Oh, are you sure?"

I pull at Mace's arms. "Wait! I can't do this... Please don't do this to me..."

"Sage, you need help. If you behave, I will release you early." I smile at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yup."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I glance at Dusk. "Will you be okay?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Yes..hopefully."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"Alright, Gio. Follow me." I lead him out of the medical department and towards my office.

I yell after Mace, "I HATE YOU!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I follow after Mace. "She loves you a lot." I frown. "You need to spend more time with her to build up family bonds."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "I try... she just doesn't want to be around me... I bet a part of her blames me still for leaving when our parents died..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I turn to the two remaining patients. "Dusk, you will be accompanying Sage around until a new doctor arrives. Medication will be delivered to your rooms in a few hours. You may go now."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I understand.."
I stand up shakily, but when I get my balance, I look at the doctor.
"Do I have to accompany her all the time?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

"Then be there for her." My voice is soft. "Show her that you're sorry, that you do not expect to be forgiven for your misdeeds, but are hopeful that she will accept you as a brother."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'm trying... I really am... She just pushes me away every time... I don't know what to do anymore." I pause at my office door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*"All day except when she's sleeping." I motion for Dusk to come closer.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I stand by the door, awaiting my impending doom. This is hopeless...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I tilt my head. "How're you trying? Normally I would suggest gaming or amusement parks, but we don't have that luxury."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I've been trying to talk to her." I admit weakly. I open my office door and gesture for him to follow.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I step closer to the doctor.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I nod. "Just continue talking to her. Remember, she's feeling very broken right now. Try to be compassionate with her situation." I walk into the room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"Search her room for weapons." I whisper. "If you see any, take them. It is of utmost importance that she does not self harm."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I sigh. "I know... I blame that Helix... Anyways, enough about my problems." I sit down at my desk and pick up a folder. "I have your first assignment right here." I hand the folder to him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"How am I supposed to do that without her knowing?" I whisper back.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I look down at my hands, disappointed to see my fingers had stopped bleeding long time ago.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*"Just do your best." I whisper. "If she questions you, blame me. Never lie to a patient with depression."*

I open the file and scan it. "Th— Thank you...."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I nod at the two of them. "You may go now."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I'll try my best.."
I turn to Sage. "Come on, let's go to my room."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

"I trust you can take care of it." I smile politely.

"Ohmigosh! Finally!" I say, walking out of the room, past the front desk, and into the hallway.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk slowly and carefully. "Wait for me, please."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I nod and turn to leave. "Mace, I just have one last thing to say. When people are in love, it is as if they meld into one person. Separating them will make them feel like a half rather than a whole. Just something to keep in mind." I walk towards the labs.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I think over his comment in my mind. Interesting...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pause. "C'mon, Dusk! We have to hurry!" I say before running off towards her room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I sit down at one of the computers. "Let's do this."


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sage, honestly—!"
I speed up a little, and eventually catch up with her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Are they even _trying_ to protect themselves? This is the easiest thing I've done in years."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I pause by her room door, barely out of breath, and grinning wide. "I'm so glad they're out of doctors." I ask seriously, "You'll be chill, right?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Chill? I'm not cold.." I say, confused.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I laugh. "I mean, will you be easy-going about this arrangement?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I stand up and stretch. "Done." _We'll be together again, Sai..._

(( Gio and Sai have strong attachments to each other because they grew up without anyone else ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"I suppose. But I can't allow you to..injure yourself.." 
The last few words are quiet.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I grab the file. "I'm heading back," I yawn. "It's been a long day."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I poke her arm. "When have _I_ ever harmed myself?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

"Sage, you have cuts on your fingers. I am not an idiot."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Those... um... nothing." I look down, blushing.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

A small pain is felt in my chest.
"I hope those meds come soon..anyways, get comfortable please." I open the door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I ignore Dusk and Sage as I enter my room. _They can handle themselves._ 
I jump on the bed and close my eyes. _Night_


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I walk inside her room. It looks strikingly similar to mine. I plop down on the couch.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

I sit on the couch, and sigh.
"Long day, this has been.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I mutter under my breath, "Yup..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I hang the sleep medication on the doorknob. I check my list. "Only two left..." I mumble.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

After sitting there for a while, I doze off.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

*I finish dropping off all the medication and I head back to the labs.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I watch Dusk fall asleep and smile. Should I even try? No. I close my eyes and fall asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up, feeling sweaty and uncomfortable. I glance over and see Sai is still asleep. I smile.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

( ~~Magical Timeskip~~ )

I wake up on the couch.
Going to the door, I take the medication there, then make my way to Sage's room.
"Weapons, weapons.." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

I slip out from under the covers. Once I'm standing, I quickly realize that I was naked. ****... I must've forgotten I wasn't sleeping in my own bed... I grab my clothes and walk over to Sai's bathroom. Locking the door, I start the shower. Hopefully, this'll help me out... Sai would freak if she saw me like _this_.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

( Guests, JOIN TBT OKAY
STAHP LURKIN' )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( Guests, JOIN TBT OKAY
> STAHP LURKIN' )



I open a bedside cabinet, and see a sword.
"The hell? Um..how am I going to get rid of this.."
I pick it up and pace. "Oh god, oh god.."
I make an attempt to snap it, which fails, so  I throw it out a window.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I whine at the loss of warmth, and I bury myself into the blankets.


----------



## Beary (Sep 1, 2014)

Praying that there are no more weapons, I go back to my room and doze off again.

( Good night.. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Once I'm done in the shower, I turn off the water, and get dressed. I smile when I realize my little issue has resolved itself. I exit the bathroom and go downstairs to the living room. I sit down on the couch.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 1, 2014)

I stretch as I wake up. _Hmmm?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Blaze is gone..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I lie back and stare up at the ceiling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I stand up and exit my room. _I should go take a quick shower....._

I pause as the landline rings. _Guess I'll get that first._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I rush down the stairs, not noticing Blaze.

"Hello?"

_"Is this Doctor Sai?"_

"Yes...."

_"We have good news for you, you're being promoted."_

"A promotion?"

_"Yup. You're flying to one of our other branches."_

"Ah- I really can't...."

_"Sorry, there's not much I can do about it. Tickets will be sent to your house within a few days. Have a safe flight."_

The woman hangs up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

My thoughts keep wandering back to that kiss. Seems like she liked it too... what's my next move?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I bite my lip and begin pacing. "A transfer...." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I notice Sai. "Morning, princess." I say happily.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Morning." I give him a weak smile and continue mumbling to myself.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Are you okay?" I glance at her, worry evident in my tone.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I wave my hand. "Nothing you need to worry about, or at least I don't think it is...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Are you sure?" I give her a quizzical look.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I hold my head in my hands. "I- I'm not sure..." I admit.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Well, maybe if you tell me, I can help."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I plop down on the couch. (( I think he's still on it idk ))

I massage my temples. "The hospital called...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Please tell me it's for something good this time..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"....I'm getting a promotion." I continue.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"That's good then!" I exclaim.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I shake my head. "They want me to move to another branch. All the paperwork is done; I _have _to leave."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Oh..." I look down gloomily.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I run my hand through my hair. "They're mailing me a ticket. I'm going to leave sometime in the next few days."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Really? That really stinks... I mean... uhh... congrats?" I attempt a smile but fail.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I rest my head on his shoulder. "I mean, being promoted is great and all, but I don't _want _to leave."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Maybe it's for the best. Sometimes, you just have to turn over a new leaf."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I smile weakly. "And abandon my life here? I just don't think I can go through with it."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"What life here though? Everyone is slowly starting to die off... I'd rather you be safe." I smile back at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I bite my lip. "But then I'll be alone..."

I twirl my hair. "We promised, didn't we?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I sigh. "I'd rather you be alive and well than to keep a promise *but*... if it means _that_ much to you, I'll see if I can sneak onto your flight."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

My eyes widen. "You'll do what?" _I heard that wrong, right?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I just realized that Blaze is prolly still naked ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I repeat while smirking, "I said I'm sneaking onto your plane and coming with you. I've been called quite the charmer. I'm sure I can convince them to let me on."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(He took a shower and got dressed earlier. You missed it.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I throw my arms around Blaze and hug him tightly. "You really _are _the best." I whisper.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I say with a grin, "I try."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I release him from the hug. "I wonder what it's like over there...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Do you know where you're going?" I ask, interested.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I bite my lip and shake my head. "The receptionist hung up before I could ask her." I groan. "Housing."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Hopefully, it's not too bad..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I nod. "Hopefully." I glance up the stairs. "I should probably go take a quick shower."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Sounds good. I'll be here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I grab my clothes and enter the bathroom, locking the door behind me. 

_Time to relax...._

The warm water soothes me.

_At least Blaze'll be with me for this trip.

*Ah, yes. And then he'll leave you for some whore he found in a bar. Absolutely terrific.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I really need to buy myself a phone. I spot Sai's house phone sitting on the table. I dial Gio's cell.

(Gio has his phone, right? If not, I'll edit.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

_....He's a good man.

*....In your dreams.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( yup. ))


I wake up, startled by the ringing. "Hello?"
_Oh **** I'm supposed to be dead asdfghkl;_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Hey loser."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"I take it that this is Blaze? How the hell do you have access to our landline?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I crack a smirk and say, "I'm at Sai's. By the way, nice fake death." I laugh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Why. The. Hell. Are. You. At. Sai's. House. Leave her alone!" I massage my temples. "Don't play around with my sister."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'm not. Your _death_ really hurt her, you know?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I bite my lip. "My death was for the best. Now, leave my sister alone! I know the type of person you are...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Oh? Are you sure about that?" I ask with a mischievous tone in my voice.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Yes. You're exactly like our dad, a manipulative greedy a$$hole until the end. Just...don't hurt Sai....."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Well, if I remember correctly, _you're_ the only one who has hurt her so far while I've been helping her cope."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"I know your capabilities. Don't **** around with her."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Well, I'd love to talk more but let's get down to the real reason I called. I need you to give Mace a message."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"What...?"


I turn off the water. _I've been fighting with you enough today, Lia. Just stop.

*Well maybe if you made better choices, we'd be getting along.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

(Oooh, what if Mace has a scar above his right eye from a previous fight with Blaze?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

(( That'd be sad but really cool > ^ < ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Tell him that I will find him and that things will end differently this time." I say before hanging up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I bite my lip as Blaze ends the call. "I need to find Mace...." I mumble.

I emerge from the bathroom wearing a t-shirt and shorts. _Lia, you'll understand my decision one day.

*Sorry, I can't understand idiotic choices.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I place her phone back in its spot then lie back down on the couch.

I take a sip of my coffee as I go over my agenda for today. Today is going to be a long day...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I rush out of my room. _Where the hell is Mace's office?_ I wrack my brains until I remember. My legs carry me quickly to his office. "Mace....."

I yawn as I start down the stairs. _I've been really sleepy lately..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I look up to see Gio. "Yeah?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I begin rambling as I try to explain the call.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Wait, slow down. Is he actually planning on coming here?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I hold my head. "I- I don't know....."

I stretch. "Want coffee?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Oh, god... This is bad..." I point at the scar above my right eye. "Around the time the others and I were talking about splitting from the group, Blaze was sent to kill me... I was almost done for when I remembered my sword. I was able to save my life with that sword. I even made sure Sage had a copy of it in the experiment and with her when she woke up. I just hope she has it with her still..."

"Sure." I say, smiling.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

(I try not to do TL;DR, but I have to get ready school. I will read later but for now, did anything of note happen?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Oh my god. He's going to kill Sai." I holy my head in my hands. "We're all screwed."

I walk into the kitchen. "Black?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"He's not going to kill Sai. He's going to kill _me_. I wouldn't blame him... I whooped his sorry *ss in battle before but only because I had my sword. If Sage doesn't have hers, I'm screwed. The materials were all custom ordered and it'll take months to make another. It'll also cost an arm and a leg as well."

(Plot twist: Blaze finds the sword outside Sage's window and uses it to kill Mace.)

"Sounds good."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Better order one anyway." My face is grim. "I wish I didn't have to say this, but I'm hoping that Sai has at least enough control to stop him."

I hum as I make the coffee.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I sigh. "I guess I'll have to up airport security on that day just in case he tries sneaking on. Do you mind going with the guards?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Not at all. I'll definitely be there. What should I do?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"If nothing goes wrong, just escort Sai back. Just in case, I will provide you with a weapon of your choosing. What do you work best with?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Is it just me or is TBT really ****ing slow rn?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I bite my lip. "....A gun."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hand Blaze his cup of coffee. "Here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'll arrange that for you. Anything else?"

I grab the cup and immediately take a sip. "Thanks."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'm good."

"How is it?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Are you sure? Feel free to ask me _any_ questions."

"It's good. Thanks." I take a sip and grin.

(Sai and Blaze are boring rn. Sai should start asking personal questions. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I sigh. "Do you have any more info on Blaze?"

I sit down next to him. "So, you've never told me about your past...."

(( i did it ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"N- Not that I'm trying to pry or anything..... I just thought it'd be nice to know...." I look down.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Hm... let's see... Oh, right. He is easily angered. When he's mad, you don't want to be anywhere near him. I've seen him kill a man with his bare hands just for looking the wrong way at him in a bar... Speaking of bars, he's a big drinker. He's also always seen leaving the bar with a new chick wrapped around his arms. It's sickening. People like that shouldn't be allowed to exist in society." I sigh. "Mind telling me about Helix?"

I look Sai in the eye and bitterly say, "Never bring up my past." My expression softens at what I had just said so I quickly add, "I prefer to leave the past in the past." I give an easy half smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"It's official, he's going to kill my sister." I tilt my head at the mention of Helix. "You'd have to ask Sai for juicier details, but I know that he's a pretty good kid. He often over-complicates things, and he has a bad stealing habit, but he's loyal. Very loyal."

I flinch at his bitterness. "Guess I can't argue with that, I'd like to move on from mine too." I smile weakly at Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Blaze will end up killing everyone. I swear." I take a deep breath before adding, "There must be something about Helix that made Sage change so much... She wasn't always like this... I guess I'll ask Sai when she arrives." My pager goes off. I say apologetically, "I have a meeting to go to. We'll talk later?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I set my empty coffee cup on the table before stretching and yawning. I lie back in a comfortable manner on the couch.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah." I head back to my room. _Sai's in danger....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I put my pager away and go to my meeting.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I pick up Blaze's empty coffee cup. ".......I'll go wash this." I head towards the kitchen.

_...He still doesn't trust me.

*This is what I've been trying to tell you this entire time. He doesn't care about you. That's why he's hiding so much. He doesn't want you to know his weaknesses.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Before I know it, I fall asleep on the couch.

(And I should probably sleep soon. Plot Twist: Lia approves of Mace as a possible romantic interest but Sai loves Blaze. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

(( That would probably happen xD ))

I pout when I return to find Blaze asleep. "....You could've at least waited for me to come back."
I grab a blanket and cover him with it. "Sweet dreams." I kiss Blaze on the forehead.

_What should I do now?

*Sleep? I don't know.*_

I shrug. "Sleep it is."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

(Mace is the responsible, caring type. Blaze is the reckless drunk. XD
Just for the record, they're the same age. Night!)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I climb back up the stairs and into my room. "I can't believe that I'm stripping a second time...."

_*No use in pajamas this time around, so I guess you can just strip to undergarments.*_

I slip under the sheets after I strip. _Night Lia....

*You mean morning?*

Sure....._

I drift off to sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Mace is the responsible, caring type. Blaze is the reckless drunk. XD
> Just for the record, they're the same age. Night!)



(( Gio approves of Mace
Lia approves of Mace
Everyone approves of Mace except Blaze and Sai xD ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'm sorry I have to write this out:

Blaze: You've been spending a lot of time with Mace recently
Sai: I work for him
Blaze: Still...
Sai: *realizes that Blaze is jealous*
~ #Blai Happens ~
THE END ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

(Well, time to attempt reading back @_@... Does anyone know where my character was last? XD)


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Well, time to attempt reading back @_@... Does anyone know where my character was last? XD)




( Beary made Jean pass out, and the dad went back to his hide out. He should go to Cygnus's house tbh )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> As soon as the door is open, I jump into the room and tackle him over. I pull him into a painfully tight hug. "I'M SORRY CARMEN!" I shout then look him dead in the face. "I WILL NEVER DO IT AGAIN! IM SORRY, I HAVE BEEN A JERK! SLAP ME, HIT ME I DONT CARE! *DO ANYTHING TO ME*, PUT ME BACK IN THAT OUTFIT I DON'T CARE JUST DON'T HATE ME CARMEN!!!!" I squeeze tighter.



(Hint hint  jks)


Beary said:


> I tap him on the head a little hard, and he crumples to the floor.
> "Oops.."



(Thanks... Thanks...)


Fuzzling said:


> ( Beary made Jean pass out, and the dad went back to his hide out. He should go to Cygnus's house tbh )


(Thank you haha, will do.) 
(I'm still reading back btw so might slow reply.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I think the dad was aqua, I forgot) Totally sober now, I sit in my hide out chair writing out my next assignment, making sure it sounded alright on paper. "Hey, yes you, go get Cygnus and bring I'm here for a meeting please, my phone isn't connecting for some reason." _Oh god, Cygnus is the one I... Ewwww, never again." (But will because SWEETS)_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Also anyone in chat?)


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

( Just went to chat c: )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 2, 2014)

(Too lazy to read, what'd I miss?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Too lazy to read, what'd I miss?)



(Tbh, I haven't read it all yet. So I can't really tell you :/)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 2, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Tbh, I haven't read it all yet. So I can't really tell you :/)



(Ugh /schoolproblems)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

(Idk how Ethan can get involved, maybe see Jean idk. He has been knocked out and is in the hurt.)


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

( Oooh, Mitch's plans can be to capture Sai and Blaze goes to find her <3 )


I start to doze off on my laptop. I snap awake and then instantly fall back asleep, slamming my face on the keyboard as it continually keeps pressing the H key.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

(Imagine a guard comes to the door to escort you to the hide out.)

I sit in my chair, waiting.


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

I wake up when I hear a knock at the door. I get up and answer it. "Yes?" It's a guard.

"I'm here to escort you to Mitch."

_M-Mitch..._I shudder at the thought. He grabs my arm and pulls me out the door, to the base. "Jeez, calm down!" We reach it and go down the stairs to see Mitch at his desk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Oh, Cygnus." I refuse to look him in the eyes, embarrassed about before. "I have an assignment for you."


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

_Tell me this isn't going to turn out like the last one._ I try to keep a straight face, but end up letting out the slightest blush. "What is it?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

I give him the paper with the information on. "I need you to kidnap two of the subjects, preferably interesting ones, and bring them back to me. I have a little _special_ experiment for the two." (Get yo mind out the gutter before you ask it ain't _that_. I will reveal later.)


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

( ohai Myst join da chat )

_I know EXACTLY which ones._ "Okay. Got it. Should be done by tonight." I turn to leave and go up the stairs.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

(Guess what! I HAVE NO HOMEWORK. OMFG. But... I gtg go eat lunch so... bbs.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Bye." I say and go back to planning.


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

I exit as the door closes. _Sai is my first target, but what about the second one? Blaze? No, I just gave up my sanity for him. But he's really the only one..._ I sigh. _I'll decide later._ I start to walk to Sai's house.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> *( Oooh, Mitch's plans can be to capture Sai and Blaze goes to find her <3 )*
> I start to doze off on my laptop. I snap awake and then instantly fall back asleep, slamming my face on the keyboard as it continually keeps pressing the H key.




(( I feel conflicted bc I want this to happen but it probably won't work out well 
like idk if Blaze is actually going to save her))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (Guess what! I HAVE NO HOMEWORK. OMFG. But... I gtg go eat lunch so... bbs.  )



(( *Laf sheds a tear*
I have English, Biology, Spanish, and Math today :'D ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare at the ceiling. _So, my brother's actually dead.

*Yup. Kind of sad now that I think about it.*_


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I feel conflicted bc I want this to happen but it probably won't work out well
> like idk if Blaze is actually going to save her))



( oh course he is cuz if he doesnt sai will be killed, she was one of cygnus's targets </3 #MakeOrBreakBlai )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

(( How'll Blaze figure out where Sai is being kept?
Or will they both be captured? Like that time Jake and Sherry were captured in RE6 ♥ ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( oh course he is cuz if he doesnt sai will be killed, she was one of cygnus's targets </3 #MakeOrBreakBlai )



(And then I know the outcome of the assignment mwehehehehhehe)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I stand up and get dressed. "What should I do now?"

_*.....I have no idea. Go for a jog?*_


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

As I walk, I start to think about what I'm doing. _Should I really hurt them? It's too late, I've already killed Jade. I have to do this, though._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I walk downstairs and grab my phone. _I guess a jog would be nice._

I glance at the sleeping Blaze. _Should I leave a note?

*Nah. You're fine.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I close the door around me as I leave the house. "Maybe the ****storm's finally over...." I mumble.

_*.....We never know what's going to happen next. Be careful.*_

(( The phone is in her pocket now btw ))


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

I reach about to where Sai's house is, only to see her beginning to leave. _Crap._ I end up hiding in a tiny alleyway, hoping she comes this way.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

_What route should I go on?

*The one near the ocean is nice.*_

_Alright._

I begin jogging.


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

I see her jog by. I try to grab her, but miss. _Crap..._ I peek out from the alley, then start to follow her silently.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I stop when I reach a bench overlooking the ocean.

_This is where.....

*Yup.*_

I hold onto the railing as I peer over the edge._ Truly breathtaking._


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

I see her reach the ridge. _Okay, just don't turn around._ I get right behind her and cover her mouth with one hand, and grab her arms with the other.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I wake up on the couch again. Sage is still there ( I think? ).
I'm hungry, but I can't go to get food until Sage wakes up..
I put a hand on my chest.
_Damn you, mum. Damn you and your faulty heart._


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I wake up to see Dusk awake as well. "Hey."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

I wake up, rub my head. I had hit the floor and tried to get up. "Whaaaa?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

My eyes widen as someone grabs me. I begin struggling.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"I literally tapped you on the head and you passed out. Good job."

"Oh, hey..want to grab something to eat?"
_I like you, Sage, but watching you 24/7 is annoying..I can't wait to be rid of this._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"H-h-hey! You hit hard!" I say with a scowl. "I think you gave me memory loss... What was I just doing?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I literally tapped you on the head and you passed out. Good job."
> 
> "Oh, hey..want to grab something to eat?"
> _I like you, Sage, but watching you 24/7 is annoying..I can't wait to be rid of this._



"I don't like this either." I say bitterly. "Sure, I guess."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"You were on you hands and knees begging me for forgiveness."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"H-how..did I accidently say that out loud..?" I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I wake up to an empty house. Hm... I guess I'll just wait for Sai to come back. I sit on the couch for a bit. Eh, screw this. This is boring. Maybe I can go pick up a new phone. I walk out of the house and head down the street.


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> My eyes widen as someone grabs me. I begin struggling.



"Shh, don't struggle. It'll only make it worse for you." I tighten my grip on her arms. I begin to take her to where Mitch is. 

( I love throughout this whole roleplay, no bystanders do anything )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

(( #truth
Let's just let that girl get kidnapped not our problem)))

_****. Cygnus...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I smile knowingly at her. "Nothing. Let's go."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"I was? O-o-oh yeah!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I walk into the store, give them my number, tell them my old phone broke, and got a new one. I walk out of the store, holding my new phone. Hm... who to call first?

I guess I'll need to call Cygnus and tell him my plan. I dial Cygnus's number and wait for him to pick up.


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

~Timeskip to the base~

We reach the place and I bring her down the stairs. I put her into the cell Mitch wrote on the paper as my phone rings. I take it out of my pocket and answer. "Hello? Who is this?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I hold my head in my hands. _I'm going to die._


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I take Sage's medication off the nearby doorknob, and throw it to her. "You need to take that."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"It's Blaze."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare widely at her. "No. No way in hell."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

( Accurate Roleplay scenes )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

Tears trickle down my face. 

_I'm scared, Lia....

*Just breathe.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"We're not leaving until you do."

"You okay..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Haha, fine... Just forget *everything* I said, it was embarrassing."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Okay, I'm still mad then." I smirk.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I grab my pills, turn my head away, and pretend to pop one into my mouth while secretly placing it into my pocket. I turn around to face her. "I'm ready to go." I fake my best smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I poke at my food. _I'm sick of worrying, she'll be fine, right?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Huh?" I fold my arms and pout. "Do you want me to repeat myself or something..."


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> "It's Blaze."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I stare widely at her. "No. No way in hell."




"Oh, it's you. Yes...?" I say impatiently.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"...Okay." I start walking towards the dining hall.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sorry, what? Couldn't hear you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I stand up. "Guess there's no use in moping."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

I push him. "I said, I'm sorry, do whatever you want as a punishment, I don't care, just don't blank me anymore."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I curl up into a ball. _I— I want to go home....._


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Crazy cat." I pat him on the head.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I enter the dining hall with Sage and see  Gio.
"Oh...hi..Gio." I feel awkward after my heart troubles.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I wave. "What's up?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I follow Dusk silently.

"I need your help with something."

(btw, chatzy said I was spamming... >_> )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Nya~" I start then push his hand off. "I mean, yeah yeah."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Nothing out of the usual. No heart attacks so far."
I try to get out of the awkward situation, but just end up making it more awkward for me.

Suddenly, I jab him in the ribs, not too hard.
"Punishment."


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

"What is it?" _I don't have time for this..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Good."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I sit down at the table, across from Gio. I make sure to smile as widely as humanly possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Don't be a pompous ass about this. Trust me. Mitch'll be happy."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"..Sage, you look high. Stop smiling like that."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I frown at Sage. "Y' okay? You look like you're at school picture day."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"P-Punishment!?" I say with a shocked face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Yep. It's when I do..THIS!"
I start tickling him.

( Carmen is normal colored now because I'm lazy )


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> I sit down at the table, across from Gio. I make sure to smile as widely as humanly possible.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "Don't be a pompous ass about this. Trust me. Mitch'll be happy."



"Okay, whatever you say. What is it?" _I have to get going with this mission!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I think I know where Mace is."

I say with excitement, "It's another _beautiful_ day! Why can't I smile like this all the time?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I bit my lip. _I don't think I can overpower Cygnus....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I roll my eyes. "No one talks that way. What's wrong?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"She didn't take her pill, most likely, and is trying to look innocent."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I giggle. "Nothing's wrong. Why would anything be wrong? The sun is shining and everything is just wonderful!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I resist the urge to scowl at Dusk and continue to smile widely.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Argh, stop tickling HAHAHAHAHA, please HAHAHAHA, stop!" My legs give in and I fall to the floor laughing as he tickles me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

".....Yeah, that's probably it." I lightly flick Sage on the forehead. "You really need to work on your acting skills."


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

My eyes enlarge at this comment. "Y-You do?!" _This is amazing!_ I cough. "Okay, I'll tell you where me and Mitch are." I give him the location and where to look.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I get two apples, and toss Sage one.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

(( BLAZE YOU BETTER NOTICE SAI ))

_*Someone's coming. Cygnus was just talking about it.*

Who d'you think it is?

*No one good.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I chuckle lightly. "Thanks. Should I come now?" Perfect... who knew playing both sides would work out this well?

I frown at the two of them and mutter, "**** you..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I catch the apple and take a huge bite.


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Yes. Now's a perfect time." I hang up and look at Sai. _But if Blaze finds her..._ "Up and at em'." I open the cell door and motion for her to come out.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I tut. "A young lady like you shouldn't be using those words. You're like four."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Mewhat is this ''stop" you speak of?" I say, and continue to tickle him.

I take a small bite of the apple.
"I doubt four year-olds get get depressed. They don't have the mental capability."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I stick my tongue out at him. "Go die in a hole. I can talk any way I want." I spit out bitterly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I follow Cygnus' instructions. _What the hell is going on?

*Look for openings.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I put my phone away and follow Cygnus's directions to the base.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Can't exactly do that. I don't think there's any holes around here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

Tears in my eyes, I roll around. "Please.. Stop hahahahaa, please HAHAHAHAHA..."


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Don't get any ideas, missy." I grab her arm and bring her to Mitch's room. _Ooo, the memories..._ I shudder and put her in there. "Keep quiet, or you'll regret it." I shut and lock the door from the outside with a key.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I roll my eyes at Dusk. "Yes, they can. It's been reported quite a few times."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I stop. "Okaaaay."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I pound on the door. "Let me out of here!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"And you're a psychologist now?" I smile.


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

I kick the door. "I said shut up! Yelling won't help you at all, it'll only make it worse!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I sigh. "Just shut the **** up and eat your food." I finish the apple and put the core on the table.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I sip my coffee. "Nope, but I'm not an idiot. These things are quite simple to remember once you learn them."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"T-thanks..." I say getting up. "So is punishment over?" (Carmen: "ha, no!")


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"You should probably throw that into the compost bin."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wince as the door shakes. _****......_


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

_I suppose I'm an idiot then..
I say nothing._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Aye aye."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I stand up and stretch. "I'm gonna head back. My pills should've come in by now."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'll try to get Sage to take her pills..bye.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I wave goodbye. "Seeya."


----------



## nard (Sep 2, 2014)

( Tokay, we see you. Get out, you're banned until Friday. c:< )


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"No! Don't go! Damnit..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"I hate you Carmen." I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Whyyyy?" I pout.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I open the hatch and walk down the stairs. I call out, "Hello? Cygnus?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I sit down on the bed and hold my head in my hands. _What the hell do I do now?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"Because you are a meanie." I stick my tongue out.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

( Pig fuss' color )

"Oh, Blaze. Hello."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I pause when I hear Cygnus' voice. _Blaze is here......

*I told you not to trust him. He's still on their side.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"There's a bug on your shirt, Jean."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Hey... um... nice place." I scratch the back of my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

"ARGHHHHH!" I try and rip my shirt off, but fail, yelping as I try to get my shirt off. "Carmen, save me, help!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

_Should I call for help?

*Why? He's already proven that he's out to get you. You should've listened to me. I bet he set all of this up.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand up and put my ear on the door. _Might as well try to hear better then._

_My heart hurts... I— I just thought he really cared...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"This is serious, Blaze." I say.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I know it is. You don't need to tell _me_ that. It just feels a bit strange being here again..." I sigh. "I just hope no one else gets hurts..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I start laughing.

"Come on Sage, let's go. If you don't take your pill, I have to take you back there.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 2, 2014)

I run over to Carmen for help, but trip and knock him over by the midsection. I hit my head and pass out... Again.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I bite my lip. _Again....? So he really did quit, right?

*We've been over this.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'm surprised you're still on our side. Mitch was convinced you'd betrayed us."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I pout at her. "Please... have mercy... I can't do this."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

*This'll make or break your relationship with Blaze. Listen carefully.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Sage, quit being selfish. Being depressed will hurt you, and others. You've already cut yourself. Don't you SEE how worried your brother is?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I take a deep breath before saying, "I never really left. I just had to fake it to earn the trust of the group. The best way to take down the enemy is from the inside." I smirk and say, "You know me. I'd _never_ leave. I'm the best Mitch has. He'd be nowhere without me." _Oh, god... Those was the hardest words I've ever had to say in my life... At least no one else can hear... That'd ruin everything..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"I never doubted you, Blaze." I smirk.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I glare at her. "I'm not depressed. I'm perfectly fine."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

*I told you. He's a fake. A liar. *

I collapse on my knees as waves of emotion hit me. I begin to silently sob.

_N-No....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( It should make a quiet thump sound btw ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Glad to see we're friends again." I say before a thumping noise catches my ear. I turn towards the source of the sound to see a door. Without thinking, I run over and open the door.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"BLAZE—oh ****."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm jolted from my thoughts as the door opens. I scramble to my feet and slowly back away from him. _Blaze...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Suuure, Sage." I say.
"Come on, let's go to the medical center."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I take a deep breath in order to compose myself. I mouth the words: _"Trust me."_ to Sai. 

I turn to Cygnus and ask smugly, "How'd you capture the healer?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"She was as weak as a fly stuck in fly-paper. Just needed to threaten her."
"...Weren't you two friends or something?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I flinch as Blaze mouths words to me.

_What should I do? 

*.....Even if he breaks you out, don't let your guard down. This may be all a set-up, with what he said earlier.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Actually, he assaulted you. Just saying. *


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I laugh. "Hardly. She means _nothing_ to me." I add with a smirk, "I was actually planning on making her target number one if Mitch ever took me back. With the healer gone, the others will have no chance of surviving." _I hope she trusts me enough to ignore all this bull**** I'm spewing..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Why?" I groan.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I stare at the floor.

_I— I want to trust him.....

*Have fun dying. Here's my plan. Book a hotel room once you get out of here, stay there until your ticket comes, and then get the hell out of here. We're better off without Blaze. You're better off without Blaze. He KNOWS that you love him. He KNOWS, Sai. And yet he's doing this. Trust me, please.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I nod. "Clever."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Anyways, about Mace, I'll tell you more once I find out. I think I might be on the right track."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Ah. This *****—" I jerk my head in Sai's direction. "Was banging on the door and screaming."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I rub my eyes. _Guess everything was a trick after all..... I've been so stupid....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I say coldly, "You might want to beat her down a bit more. She still looks like she can fight out of here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I flinch.

_*So this is what it's come down to. Beating the person who's been taking care of you. Ass.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Hmmm..why don't you do that instead?"

"..."
I glare at her. "Stop being an idiot."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Are you sure about that?" I ask with a smirk, "Why don't you take the honors?"

"I'm not being an idiot. You're being unreasonable."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Too bad, my hands are full." I smirk.

"And you are being selfish and cowardly."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I feel tears beginning to slip out again. _I'm going to die here.

*No, you're not. Heal yourself if he hits you, fire a blast, and run.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I decide to walk back to the dining area to check on the two.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I sigh. "Fiine. You owe me one." I slowly walk over to Sai. I avoid looking into her eyes.

"No, I am not!" I whine out.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"THEN TAKE THE DAMN PILL!" I yell.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I can't do that. It goes against everything I believe in." I spit out bitterly, "I'm not depressed... I just want Helix back..." I don't realize it but tears start to flow again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Then why did you cut yourself!?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I pause as I hear Sage. _Love is a powerful weapon._

I enter the Dining Hall.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I look down, tears falling onto the ground. "I... I... miss him too much... The pain hurts..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"You know what? I'm done. DONE."
I push past Gio, not caring, and go to my room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I run into Dusk in the hallway. I ask her curiously, "Where's Sage?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Crying her eyes out in the dining hall. She won't take the damn pill.." I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

_So this is what it feels like to have your heart broken. To be honest, I just never expected that it would happen this way.

*Happy moments are fleeting.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pat Sage on the head. "Hey." My voice is soft.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I look up, tears still falling. "H-hi."

I sigh. "Oh... I wouldn't blame her... that girl is stubborn."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Why the hesitation? Have they made you soft?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Need a hug?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Get someone else to watch her. I'm no babysitter, and I am certainly not putting up with her ****."
I go inside my room, and throw myself on the bed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I glance over at Cygnus. I reply bitterly, "No. I was just... thinking..." In one quick movement, I punch Sai in the face once. Then twice. A third time. Then I stop and look at the damage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I call after her, "Just one more day. The new doctor will arrive soon."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"T-that'd be n-nice..." I say, tears pausing for a second.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

_*I'm done.*_

I heal my face. "Y'know, there are times when even _I'm_ done with everyone's bull****." I glance at Cygnus. "Though I should thank you, I loved this man." I point at Blaze. "Glad to see the error of my ways."

_Lia, stop._

*Sai. Let me get you out of here. Please.*

_But to take over....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I open my arms. "C'mere, kid."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

_I guess she's not the right one for me... What was I thinking? That little crush was childish of me... I need to be stronger... Good thing I have all my things with me... I'm never going back to her house. **** this stupid little *****..._ I frown.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I hold my head in pain. "****, Sai, **** off...."

_No. This is MY body._

"So? I'm the smarter one. You fell in love with that idiot."

_Stop._

"I'm getting you out of here, Sai."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Hmph." I smirk.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I walk over and bury myself in his arms, tears falling over onto his shoulder. "I... I miss him so much... I can't bear the pain... H-he said I wasn't real..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I sigh. "Since Sai is complaining TOO ****ING MUCH about not being in control, looks like I'll only have time to introduce myself." I smirk. "My name's Lia."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pat her head. "Shhh, everything will be just fine.... Just be patient..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I glare at Lia.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Yep, she's insane. Care to out her out of her misery, Blaze?"

I lay there on my bed.
_Shouldn't have let my temper get ahold of me.
And Gio..
Why am I so ashamed when I think of him?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I stand there, continuing to cry against his shoulder.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk back to my office. Work will distract me... It always does...


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

_...this is why I have no heart..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Cygnus, I'm done. You said to just beat her. I did."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I frown. "That's not very nice."

_Lia.....Give me my body back._

"Sorry, Sai. Just wanted to clear some things up between minion one and two."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"I was right. You've gone soft."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"You know what? I'm done here. Cygnus, where's the nearest exit?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I will ****ing kill you, Cygnus. I have *not* gone soft."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"Oh, sorry. The hatch is locked from the outside."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I wave my hand. "Might wanna take the pretty princess with you. Gimme a sec to get her out."

My body convulses in pain once again.

I glance at Blaze and Cygnus. ".....If anyone asks, you didn't just see that."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'm not taking Sai with me. I'm going alone. I'm so sick and tired of you people." I mutter, growing angrier with each word.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"You've lost your touch."

I try to cry. I do.
But I can't..nothing comes out..

( ooo should I make her a cyborg
nevermind that sounds stupid. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

_*He's definitely amusing.*_

I sigh. "I'm leaving. I'm going to go home and take a ****ing shower."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I have not lost my touch." I say, glaring at him. "You wanna go, punk?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'll pass."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Why? Are you scared?" I say in a threatening manner.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I scrunch up into a ball, and sit there.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Oh my god. Someone just unlock the door." I glare at Cygnus. "I just wanted to go for a jog." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

The tears finally run out as I talk a deep breath. "T-thanks... I'm sorry if I got your shirt wet..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look over at Sai. "I agree. I really need to get out of here... and grab a drink..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I click a button.
"Fine, you people aren't worth it anyways."
"Expect me to report this to Mitch."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"No problem." I grin.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Report this to Mitch and I won't tell you where Mace is." I threaten.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

Ignore


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm sorry about the way I acted... that was wrong..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"On second thought, Maybe I won't."
I climb up the hatch. "Bye."

( Pig Fuss dissapears )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"C'mon Blaze, we're going home."

I pat her head. "It's alright. Sai used to be like that."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Sai... I'm not going with you." I say as delicately as I can.

"Really? She's so mature..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"You don't have a choice." I run my hand through my hair. "God, this is a really bad situation."

"She's.....still like that sometimes." I admit. "Her emotions tend to get the better of her."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I climb up the stairs and out of the hatch while saying, "Sai, you can't stop me."

"Really?" I ask, a bit surprised.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

_When things are written,
they seem simple, absolute
Nothing is simple._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I sigh. "Where are you going?"

I nod. "She's stubborn as a mule sometimes, and when she latches on she'll never let you go. .... But she's a good person."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I step out of the hole, walking away, and say, "Nowhere. Don't bother looking."

"She really is." I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

".... Which is also why she needs to get away from Blaze. He'll only hurt her."

I exit to see Blaze walking away. "Don't forget to come home!" I yell.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I decide to apologize.
I go up to Sage and Gio, fidgeting nervously.
"I'm sorry I yelled at you, Sage."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I pause in my steps and turn to face her. "Sai, I'm not coming back." I take another step before yelling behind me, "I... I don't love you anymore." I start to run off deeper into the city, not looking back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Blaze is an *sshole." I look up to see Dusk. "No... I'm sorry for going crazy..." I sigh. "I need to just wait... no matter how much it hurts..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"....."
Not sure what to do next, I flee back into my room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'm glad someone agrees about Blaze...."

I wave goodbye to Blaze. "That implies that you loved me, you dork." I mumble. My eyes begin to water.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I laugh. "Of course I agree. After all, Blaze put me through hell... I swear he's still out to kill me..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I slow my pace once Sai is out of view. I go to the new bar that just opened last week. I sit at a stool and order myself a drink.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"I just wish Sai could see that...."

I begin walking home, ignoring the stares of passerby. _You better come home, Blaze...._
Tears continue spilling from my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I'm sure once she comes here that things will be better." I smile.

After my third beer, my troubles start to melt away. A young, blonde girl sits in the stool next to me.

She says to me, "Hey handsome."

I smile at her. Big eyes. Nice body. Perfect way to forget Sai... "How about I buy you a drink?"

She giggles and says, "Why aren't you a charmer?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I nod. "I hope so."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I smirk as I watch the girl beside me get totally wasted after only 3 beers. She slurs out, "I want to show you something."

I tilt my head interested. "Oh? Is that so?"

The girl starts to pull her shirt off but I quickly grab her hand to stop her. _Damn... she's drunk._ I calmly say, "Why don't we go back to my place?"

She giggles and says, "Ohmigosh! Then I can show you there and we can have a party!"

I step up from my stool and lead her to my apartment. After a few steps, I realize she isn't following. I look behind me to see she fell to the ground. _Always the good ones..._ I hoist her up bridal style and continue the rest of the walk to my place.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand and smile awkwardly at Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I curl up on the couch. _Blaze slept here....._

I smack myself. "No. You're going to watch Doctor Who and you're going to feel better."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I should probably get my sleeping pills, sorry for bothering you...."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_I have a flight tomorrow......_

"Blaze isn't going to come, is he?" I whisper. "I— I'm going to be all alone again...." I continue sobbing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"It's no problem. I... just... don't know where I should go."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"You don't need to go anywhere." I smile. "Sai's coming tomorrow, and Mace is going to fly everyone else over."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I put the blonde down for a second while I dig for my keys. She reaches up and whispers in my ear seductively, "You smell nice... I wonder what you taste like..."

I open the door and carry her inside. We go inside my room and I lock the door immediately behind us. I place her on the bed and watch with a smirk as she begins to undress. All thoughts of Sai seem to float out of my mind at that moment.

*~Fades to Black~*

(omfg... Post #82*69*... wow...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"But... I thought I was under supervision..." I scratch the back of my head awkwardly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"If I remember everything correctly, Sai is going to be in charge of you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Then... um... what do I do right now?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"....Get some sleep." I grin at her. "Sai's coming tomorrow, and I trust you to take the pills."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I look down at my feet. "I don't want to take the pills though."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I pat her head. "We have to. How about we take them together?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"I told you though... I'm heartbroken... not depressed..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"How about you take some of my sleeping pills, then?"

(( GOD, GIO. DON'T SHARE MEDICATION. ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I smile. "I can sleep just fine... I don't want to get in trouble for sleeping in my room alone..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"I can sleep on the floor of your room."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Are you sure you're okay with that?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

( But DUSIO. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( But DUSIO. )



(omfg! You're back! ;-; )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"Yup." 

(( MAKE THEM RUN INTO DUSK AND THEY ALL SLEEP IN SAGE'S ROOM ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

"Alright. Let's go." I say, grabbing a muffin, and leading Gio back to my room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

( I HAVE RETURNEDDDD.
I gtg in like half an hour but whatever )

I start pacing outside my room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I notice Dusk outside of her room. "Hey!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I look up, and see Gio.
"H-hey.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I pause by my door and take a bite of the muffin, moaning slightly at the taste.

(idfk... this is why I shouldn't RP when tired...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I motion for her to approach us. "What's up?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I cautiously approach Gio and Sage.
"Not much."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I let the two talk as I continue to eat my muffin.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

"You're Sage's buddy, right?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"..I don't know.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I shrug. "Close enough." I grab her hand. "C'mon, we're having a sleepover."


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I take the last bite of my muffin and lick my fingers satisfied.


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

My eyes grow wide, unsure of what to say.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I pull her inside Sage's room. "Trust me, this'll be fun."

((idk if the door was open ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

"..Okay." I say, still unsure, but a little more accepting.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I let go of her hand once we're inside. "Alright." I glance at Sage. "Time to have a sleepover."


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

_Oh god. Is my hand sweaty?_
I look down at my hands.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

I sit down on the edge of my bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 2, 2014)

I stretch. "First off, we can talk about our hobbies."

(( Timeskip to when they're all falling asleep after the Sleepover?))


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

(I want Sage to fall asleep last tbh)


----------



## Beary (Sep 2, 2014)

I sit on the couch.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

(( Timeskip to the next day or naw? .-. ))

I sit on the floor and begin speaking.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

( I don't have a problem with it. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I yawn, disinterested.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I eventually fall asleep with the TV on. "You promised me, Blaze......" I mange to mumble before I succumb to sleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Alright then))

~TIMESKIP~

I yawn and place my head on the pillow. "Night, everyone...."

((Imagine that he moved his blankets/pillow there idk ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I scoot backwards and pull the covers over myself. I pretend to fall asleep.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I lay down on the couch and fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

Lolno


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

Once the others are asleep, I walk over to my window. I gently open it. I look down and as expected, I see my sword on the ground. I reach down and pick it up. I stuff it inside my bag resting by the door. No one is taking my sword from me... I close the window then climb back into bed, falling asleep for real this time.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

~TIMESKIP FOR REAL NOW~


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

( 



Spoiler







Dusk made in Chibimaker c; )


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

(I made a chibi of Sage. 



Spoiler: Sage chibi










 )


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> (I made a chibi of Sage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



( Made it? o: )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

When I wake up my tears have dried. I check the time. "8 AM...... The flight's at 11..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Made it? o: )



(Not "made it". I used a program. hehe)


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Not "made it". I used a program. hehe)



( O:
Can I see? )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up, my back stiff.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( O:
> Can I see? )



(here

Uhh... how are you on still?  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I walk upstairs and enter my room. "....I'll miss this place." I check to make sure all my things are packed.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

( NO FREAKING IDEA. O_____O
Anyways, my mum is here..byebye. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I open my eyes to spot the girl from last night sleeping on top of me. I grin sheepishly from the memory of last night. ****... I still have to go to the airport or I'll never find out where Mace is... I look at the girl and notice she's lying in a compromising position... Hm... how do I take myself out of this...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

(( Night, Beary))

"So this is how it ends...." I mumble. _I.... don't want it to end this way.

*....you're better off this way.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lock the door behind me as I leave the house. I glance up at it. ".....I'm definitely not selling you."

My free hand grips a plane ticket, and I call a taxi to take me to the airport.

(( Sai's luggage is there >_> It's just that describing it isn't exactly the most interesting thing ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up giddy. "Sai's coming today!" I whisper to myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quickly make my way to Mace's office. "Mace?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I take a sip from my coffee and ask, "Are you ready?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I wiggle myself free from the girl and set her back down on the bed. I go into the bathroom, take a shower, get dressed, and head to the airport.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pick up the gun off the desk. "Come here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I approach Mace.

I look around as I enter the airport. "This is certainly..... big...." I mumble. I walk up to the counter to check in.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I check to make sure the safety is off before handing Gio the gun.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I enter the airport and spot Sai. I start to follow her at a safe distance.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

The gun feels heavy in my hands. "Under what conditions can I shoot Blaze? Of course, only if he shows up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I think for a moment. "Try to get him to go back home. If he resists, shoot him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I enter the airport and spot Sai. I start to follow her from a safe distance.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I nod. "Got it."

I sit in the terminal as I wait for my flight.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"The other guards should be in the training room getting ready. Why don't you go meet them?" I give him directions.

I sit a few rows behind Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I bite my lip as I wait.

_Maybe this really is for the best, I can get a new life. A— A new everything.

*That's the spirit.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod and head out of the room. "Thanks, Mace." I follow his directions.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I watch Gio walk out of the room. Hopefully, Blaze won't make it this far...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I stand up as the flight lands. I take in a deep breath. _Goodbye, Blaze. Stay safe and be happy._

I walk up to the woman with a checklist and hand her my ticket.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The gun feels comfortable in my hands as I fire. _This is a great practice round._


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I follow Sai but the woman demands a ticket.

I say, "I... must've lost it... but I really need to get on."

"Sir, please sit down. You are not on the list."

I pull out a few large bills and slip them in her hand. "I'm sure there must be some kind of misunderstanding..."

She glares at me but then whispers, "Hurry."

I run onto the loading ramp and go inside the plane.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I sit down and pull my book out of my bag. _The Fault in Our Stars. People say it's good, but aren't I a bit old to be reading stuff like this?_

(( AKA DOESN'T NOTICE BLAZE ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I walk into the plane and notice how empty it is... Wow, it's just us two... I pick a seat across from the door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

*.... It seemed like an easy read.*

I open the book and begin reading. 

(( I've never read it so idk ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I sit staring at the ground as the plane slowly takes off. Remember, Blaze... you're here for business... not for personal reasons...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I sit in the car as we drive to the airport. _I'm coming for you, Sai...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stifle a laugh. _This book is awkwardly hilarious.

*I think it's rather clich?. Cute, but clich?.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I yawn and fall asleep once the plane is high in the air.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I put down the book for a bit to stretch.

_Is that....?

*Oh my god. **** this ****.*

He didn't come for me, did he?

*Probably not.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

_.....So much for a new life._


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

My eyes shoot open as the plane begins its descent. I stretch out my tired arms. Wow... what a nice nap...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I stand up as the plane lands. "Looks like it's time to go," I mumble.

_The book wasn't that bad.

*It was really bad.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wince at the sunlight as I exit the plane. _I must be transferring to a very...... interesting place._

My eyes widen as Sai exits the plane. _Sh— She made it.... Thank God...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I exit the plane at a safe distance away from Sai. Wow... what a small airport... actually, there isn't even one... it's just a landing strip... Now, where will I find Mace...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I sprint towards Sai when I see Blaze exit behind her. "Get the hell away from my sister!"

I freeze. "Gio?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I smirk. "I'm not here for your sister. I'm here on business."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I narrow my eyes at him. "You're not supposed to be here." 

I sigh softly when I hear Blaze's reply.

_Th— That confession yesterday was enough.... It's okay, I'm alright.

*Really?*

N— No... Lia, you were just supposed to roll with it..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Oh? Is that so? Well, I'm here now. What are you going to do about it?" I ask in a threatening manner.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I grind my teeth. "Leave. You aren't welcome here." I point my gun at him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Wow, little boy's got a gun." I pull out mine. "Well, so do I." I smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I point my gun at him. (x4)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Leave. I have others with me. You can't win. I won't let you kill Mace."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Make me leave." I say dangerously.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Hold up here. What the **** is going on?" I glare at Gio. "Explain. Now."

"I'm in the middle of something...." I whine.

"Yeah, I'm not exactly having a good day. Explain."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance down. "Later...." I point to Blaze. "Just know that he shouldn't come with us."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I aim my gun and shoot at one of the four guards. The bullet hits him in the leg. I watch with a smirk as the guard falls to the ground. "I'm not leaving."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I grab Blaze's hand. "You've made your point, now help me prop him up." I motion to the guard that Blaze shot.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai, stay out of this."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"You just shot a man. Help. Me. Prop. Him. Up." I try to pull Blaze towards the man, but quickly find that it's impossible. 

"When..... the...... hell... did you get so muscular?" I pant.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm not helping. Let him be a message to Mace that _I'm_ serious."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai. Don't touch Blaze. You'll dirty yourself."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I aim my gun at another guard.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Blaze. Stop." I tighten my grip around his hand. "_Please._"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I aim my gun at Blaze's chest. "Don't shoot unless you want to die."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai, I'm not here for _you_. Go to your brother." 

I laugh. "Good luck with that."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"We made a promise, Blaze. I _never_ break my promises. Besides, I can talk to Gio later."

"I— I'll really do it!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai, back off." I remark coldly.

"_Suure_, you will, Gio. I know your type. You don't have it in you to shoot me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I bite my lip and let go of his hand.

"**** off, Blaze." I run up to Sai and hug her tightly. "I can't believe you had to endure an entire plane ride with this guy!"

"Gio.... You're suffocating me...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I repeat, growing annoyed, "I told you. I'm not leaving until I'm done here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

(Back. Sorry getting ready for school so will read later. Is the assngiment for the dad done, and where is Jean?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"I can't let you kill Mace."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I tilt my head and ask curiously, "Why? You barely know the man."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I narrow my eyes. "As if you don't already know. He's the only thing keeping Sai alive right now. Mitch will kill her if she's forced to go back."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I start to grow a bit impatient. They should be here by now... I dial Sai's number.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel a slight buzz in my pocket. _Should I.....?_

I sigh and pick it up anyway. "Hello?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Well, Mitch wants him dead and I want him dead for my own personal reasons."

"Are you okay? I was growing so worried about you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Ah— There's, uh, a bit of a holdup."

"Isn't it enough to give him a scar?" I spit out. "You're putting other lives in danger because of your own selfishness."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"It's not enough. Mace can very well be Mitch's downfall."

I sigh. "Oh... well, I just realized I know your name but you don't know mine. My name's Mason but everyone just calls me Mace."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Oh, ****."

"I knew it! You're still working for that asshat!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I scratch my head. "Technically, I'm not but... A good pal of mine reminded me why I joined in the first place."

"Hm? What's going on? Are you in any danger at all?" I ask concerned.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Let's just say that the Sun has risen. A very grumpy Sun."

"Ah, yes. Must be the Cygnus guy, I heard about him. A cold blooded contract killer."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Anyways, this is taking way too long." I aim my gun at Sai. "Run along or your sister gets it."

"Oh, god... Just... stay safe. I'm sure my guards will know how to handle this. And your brother is there too."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Handling it is not the word I would use. Bye." I hang up to see Blaze's gun pointed at me. ".... Did I miss something?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I sit at my desk, slowly freaking out. I take a sip of my coffee. Hopefully, they make it back safe...

(Notice how he says stay safe? ;D )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

(( Yup. idk why he uses it tho ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Don't hurt Sai." _It would be so easy to just shoot him...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Go run off to your little hideout and I won't."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I glance at Sai. _.....He wasn't supposed to actually come asdfghjkl; _ I finally nod. "Fine."

I take out my phone and text Mace. 

_The sun is coming. Be prepared._


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I smirk. "Isn't it great when things work out? Lead the way."

I look at the text and almost choke on my coffee. This is it... Now or never...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"But first," I shoot at Blaze's chest. "Go to hell." The bullet cuts through him easily. _That wasn't that bad._

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes widen. "What the hell?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I clutch my chest as I crumple to the ground. A pool of blood quickly surrounds my body. Is this the end? All my hard work and it all ends here...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I run up to Blaze and kneel down. "**** everything. Everyone is just ****ing dying and this is not okay."

"Sai!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hold my hands above his body. "Men and their obsessions with guns..." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

Coughing up blood, I say, "Sai, you really are stupid sometimes." With the little strength I have, I pull a blade on her and attempt to stab her in the chest but miss and end up stabbing her in the arm.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I wince as the blade cuts through my flesh. "Still.... not... letting....you....die...."

I heal his wound temporarily. ((Partial-Heal, basically. Enough for now.))

I grab ahold of the knife and pull it out. "****....." I watch the blood flow down my arm. "Heal....."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pull Sai back. "Sai! Stop! Let him die, he deserves it."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai, leave or I swear to god I _will_ kill you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I point my gun at him and shoot. _Click._ "No bullets. ****."

I motion to the guards. "He currently has an unstable condition, I'll check it out when we arrive." I point to Blaze. "Move him to the car."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"S-Sai... just let me die..." I say before passing out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at the clock. 2:30pm... They were supposed to be here at 1... Is Blaze really delaying them by that much?!


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I watch the guards move Blaze to the car. "I told you, I can't do that." _It's hard to let someone you love die, no matter how much they want to hurt you._

"Sai....."


~THEY ALL DRIVE OFF~


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I rush off to Sage's room. I wake her up. "Sage, I need your sword. It's important."

"Fine, but I'm coming too."

I reluctantly agree.

I grab my sword from my bag and hand it to Mace.

I grab the sword and place it inside my coat pocket then walk quickly to the medical department to meet the others, Sage following shortly behind me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I watch as Blaze is hooked up to machines. "At least you're stable now...."

"What the hell was that?! You LET him hurt you!" I glance at the bloodstain on her arm.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Gio, let it go." I run my hand through my hair.

"NO! I WON'T! ARE YOU ASKING TO DIE?!"

I sigh. "No, I'm not. But I can't let Blaze die, I just _can't._"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"WELL, HE DOESN'T CARE TOO MUCH IF YOU'RE DEAD!"

"..... I know. Just...... let him stay for a bit, we can send him back when he's healed."

"....It's not my call, Sai."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai, your brother is right..." I glance at Gio, "What happened? Why is _he_ here?"

I look down at my feet, ignoring everyone else.

(Cya in 8 hours. lmfao )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"I shot him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( HEY LEAH
GUESS WHO HAS TO GO TO SCHOOL NOW ; ^ ; ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> I put the blonde down for a second while I dig for my keys. She reaches up and whispers in my ear seductively, "You smell nice... I wonder what you taste like..."
> 
> I open the door and carry her inside. We go inside my room and I lock the door immediately behind us. I place her on the bed and watch with a smirk as she begins to undress. All thoughts of Sai seem to float out of my mind at that moment.
> 
> ...



(*reads through once I get back from school. Gets a drink of orange, sees this post, spits drink out everywhere in shock.* "What?!")


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

((AND TCH))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "I shot him."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(I just got home. @_@)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> ((AND TCH))



(It's not like we go to the same school or anything. )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

(Stupid time zones Dx We just got back...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (*reads through once I get back from school. Gets a drink of orange, sees this post, spits drink out everywhere in shock.* "What?!")



(Was it th  glass of orange that was in the fridge? XD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Stupid time zones Dx We just got back...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


(In fact, yes it was )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

(It's taken me ages, but I've read through it all... I think I'm up to date.)
I sit tapping my finger angrly. "Where the hell are my two hostages I asked for? UGH!" I get up, kicking a table and request two guards to follow me as I leave. "You know, when you want a job done, it's best to just do it youself."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

(I wanna join in but I don't know what I should do, so I'm just going to the park xD)
I put a hoodie on as I leave, as it's quite cold outside, before heading to the park I was at yesterday for a quiet place to read. _I wonder if I'll end up seeing him again,_ I wonder. _I wanna know how it went with his boyfriend..._

(Did Jean actually give his name?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

(Idk, anyway, I might post later, I have to do homework @_@)


----------



## Jawile (Sep 3, 2014)

I arrive at the airport and wait for Anku.


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

( ohai guys im back ) ( I've figured out that i'm going to make cygnus try and shoot him himself c; )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

After waking up, getting changed, ect, I walk into the park and sit down.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

After a while I notice I'm not alone at the park. "Hello again, Shortie" I laugh. "How'd it go?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"SHORTIE?!" I snap, then realise it's her. "Oh, it's you... It went... Okay I guess.  When I said 'punishment' I expected something a little more... Oh well."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"I don't think I actually got your name, did I?"_ Punishment...? What kind of relationship do they have?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm Jean. What about you?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Samantha." _Didn't I tell him that last time? Huh, maybe I didn't..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Hey Samantha." I say and fold my arms.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Hey, Jean, you got a little dirt, there," I point to his cheek, just to see how he'll react.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

I punch myself in the face with a fistfull of fire.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Woah.... That's... What are you even doing...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm done with life. I might as well burn like the useless dirt I am. Dirt has touched me one to many times, my life is over." I hit myself again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"...I was just kidding, you know..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

I stop hitting my self, not burned due to my immunity to fire. I get up and sit like nothing even happened. "Oh, okay."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"..." _How was he doing that?_ I wonder. "You're weird..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"No, YOU'RE weird!" I say, a terrible insult.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Apparently you're weird _and_ awful at comebacks," I laugh. "You're still pretty cool though, for a shortie," I pat him on the head as if he's a young child.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"..." I give a blank face (-_-) and sit there as she pats my head. (brb, shower)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

(Kay )
Without anything else to say to him, I return my attention to the book I brought with me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

I sit, looking at her book. "What are you reading?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 3, 2014)

(What have I missed? I have a feeling the end is nearing.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"'A Proscriptive Relationship'. It's pretty cool actually, it's about gangsters and stuff."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "'A Proscriptive Relationship'. It's pretty cool actually, it's about gangsters and stuff."



(OMFG Tia, don't even get me started on that book. XD)

"Gangsters? Are you a gangster?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"What? No! I just like reading this kind of thing..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"I see, so you're Sam the Gangsta? I never met a real gangster before." I say, completely ignoring her.


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (What have I missed? I have a feeling the end is nearing.)




( And then start the 3rd one and defeat Mitch.  )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm not a gangster!!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( And then start the 3rd one and defeat Mitch.  )



(No. Mitch lives 4eva jks)

"Whatever, gangster. Book reading hip kid."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"...I'll smear dirt on you," I threaten.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"LIVE THE THUG LIFE!" I shout, stand up and go to run, but my face collides with a big strong guard. 
"Oh my my, what do we have here?" I say as my son runs head first into one of my guards. "_Little_ Jean and..." I look at the other girl, with her hood up, I assume it is Sai (but taller). "Sai, nice to meet you again. Now, I'll be taking you two with me." 
(Sorry, I couldn't wait, it was taking forever for someone to be kidnapped XD)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

_Sai? Is he talking to me? What's going on?_ Gut instinct tells me to run, but in order to do that I'd have to get past the guards, which doesn't seem particularly easy.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"No, this is NOT happening." I punch the guard and prepare a roar. "*Karyū no Hōkō*!" Before I even get time to shoot fire out! my dad chucks dirt in my face.
"Don't be an idiot, I'm your dad, I know what your weaknesses are." I say, and send a guard to restrain the girl.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

I get up and try to manoeuvre myself around the bench to avoid the guard, but he manages to grab my arm. "Hey, get off me! Stop it,  oww, get off!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Take them to base, I have some experiments and games planned." I say and walk back to my car, guards dragging the two behind me.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

I continue to struggle and squirm as the guard drags me along. _What the hell is going on?! Did that guy say he was Jean's Dad?  _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Screw you..." 
"Oh shut up will ya, your such a brat, I swear to god one day Jean I am going to shower you in dirt." I get in the car with guards and we drive off to HQ.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't even pay attention to what's going on any more as I lose myself in thought trying to work this all out in my head. _Evidently this nut job doesn't like Jean, and mistook me for someone called Sai... Is Sai a friend of Jean's?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

I chuckle and tap Jean on the head. "It's good to have you back home son."
"..." I look sadly down and refuse to speak.

(Timeskip?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

(Sure xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

(Timeskip)
"Oh dear, we can't have you guys _seeing_ our HQ, now can we?"
I watch as my dad takes out two blindfolds. He puts one on me and starts to put the other on Samantha.
I brush my hand over her hooded hair and smell it. (SWEETS) "Hmm, strange, your not... Sai..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Never said I was," I snap.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

I exhale. "Ughhh, that's a shame. Oh well  I can still use you, but it won't be nearly as fun as it would have been with Sai or the others..." I put her blind fold on.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Who the hell are you, anyway?" I ask as I'm blindfolded.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Mitch, your worst nightmare." I tell her. The car stops and I signal the guards to assist them inside.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

_Mitch? What a stupid name... Like that little red alien thing in an episode of Phineas and Ferb..._ I think. I'm more or less dragged out of the car, by someone I assume is the guard who restrained me in the first place. "Hey, stop being so rough! Ow!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"I will be as rough as I want, Miss...?" I wait for her to answer her name.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

I stay silent. _Why should I tell him who I am?!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Oh is that how you're going to be?" I grab Jean by the hair and painfully drag him upwards off the floor as he is blindfolded. "What's her name?"
"Ouch, it's ouch, S-Sam!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Wow, thanks Jean..." I say sarcastically.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Welcome- ouch!" I get thrown on the floor painfully, unable to see.
Letting go of Jean, I turn back to Samantha. "So, Sam, I hope you enjoy your stay with us. This is the first time Jean has brought a girlfriend over to stay the night."
"Shut it."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"It hasn't been enjoyable so far, what with you, you know, kidnapping and blindfolded me. Do you do this to all your guests?" I ignore the girlfriend part completely.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Ohhh, a feisty one Jean. Make sure once your done with her, I get a turn." I laugh then reach the 'cell'.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"What the hell are you  talking about?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Nothing, now I will see you guys later, have fun." I walk off as the guards chain the two on opposite sides of the room by the hands, removes their blindfolds and leaves.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Jean, what's going on?!" I demand, when the guards have left.


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

( yaay i can come now )

_Blaze is with us again. This is good, I better tell Mitch._ I reach the hatch and open it. Going down the stairs, I make loud 'thump' noises.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( loud thump noises hint hint )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "LIVE THE THUG LIFE!" I shout, stand up and go to run, but my face collides with a big strong guard.
> "Oh my my, what do we have here?" I say as my son runs head first into one of my guards. "_Little_ Jean and..." I look at the other girl, with her hood up, I assume it is Sai (but taller). "Sai, nice to meet you again. Now, I'll be taking you two with me."
> (Sorry, I couldn't wait, it was taking forever for someone to be kidnapped XD)



((C'mon Mitch, everyone knows Sai isn't that tall. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> _Mitch? What a stupid name... Like that little red alien thing in an episode of Phineas and Ferb..._ I think. I'm more or less dragged out of the car, by someone I assume is the guard who restrained me in the first place. "Hey, stop being so rough! Ow!"



(( THAT'S WHY IT SOUNDED SO FAMILIAR OMFG ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"I think we've been taken hostage by my dad... Again... Ugh..." I sigh. 
I hear noises. "Hmmm, who is that?" I take my pistol out just in case.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Again? You mean this has happened before? And why am I being dragged into this?"


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I think we've been taken hostage by my dad... Again... Ugh..." I sigh.
> I hear noises. "Hmmm, who is that?" I take my pistol out just in case.




I reached the bottom to see Mitch pointing a pistol at me. It surprises me so much that I slip and slam my head on the stairs, knocking myself out.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Because he thought you were someone else. It's clear he has some sort of... Objective here."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I facepalm, put my gun away and pick up Cygnus. I put him down on a sofa and wait for him to wake up. I position myself on the seat.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Great... Kidnapped and held hostage because of misidentification... What an awesome day this is turning out to be, huh?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

I shrug. "Maybe you shouldn't have called me small then..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"That has nothing to do with this!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yeah yeah..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"And anyway, you kept calling me a gangster, that made us even."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"That's because you ARE a gangster..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Because he thought you were someone else. It's clear he has some sort of... Objective here."
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> I facepalm, put my gun away and pick up Cygnus. I put him down on a sofa and wait for him to wake up. I position myself on the seat.



(( #Cygnitch  ))


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

( okay im trying to make cygnitch happen again try your luck )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm _not a gangster!_ I just happen to like reading books that have gangsters in!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"And pigs can fly." I say sarcastically and roll my eyes. "Now, what the hell are we going to do about this?" I think, "oh wait, I could just burn the chains off."
_Maybe sleeping beauty needs a kiss... GODDAMIT, I swear, being alone with my brat for more than five, mins gives me these weird moments, jeez. _


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Metal chains aren't flammable..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

I stare blankly. "Oh GODDAMIT!" (Like farther like son)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"_Really?_ You didn't think about that at all?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Oh shut up Sam!" I snap angrily.


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "And pigs can fly." I say sarcastically and roll my eyes. "Now, what the hell are we going to do about this?" I think, "oh wait, I could just burn the chains off."
> *Maybe sleeping beauty needs a kiss... GODDAMIT, I swear, being alone with my brat for more than five, mins gives me these weird moments, jeez. *



(  )


I roll over on the couch and blush a bit. "Hnng..."


( Jesus I cant even )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"It's Samantha!" I snap back.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

_He's so cute... NO HE IS A DUDE! I'M NOT GAY!... But if you squint a bit, he sorts looks like a girl..._ I reuse to blush and flick my finger off his head to wake him up. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sam!" I snap back.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

I sigh. Clearly I'm not gonna be able to get him to call me Samantha instead of Sam. "Let's not argue, shouldn't we try to figure out a way out of here?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

( WHAT IS GOING ON O,O 
I'll get in chat.. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yeah!.......... Any ideas?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Hmm..." I pull on my chains slightly, testing how strong they are. "I have literally no idea... I can't see any way to break them with anything we have accessible to us right now..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I decide to go to the medical department to learn some more about my heart problems. I see Gio.
"What's going on?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"THEN I SHOULD BURN THEM LIKE I SAID!" I shout, and set my entire body on fire. The fire does nothing.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"I already said the chains aren't flammable... How are you even doing that, anyway?"


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> _He's so cute... NO HE IS A DUDE! I'M NOT GAY!... But if you squint a bit, he sorts looks like a girl..._ I reuse to blush and flick my finger off his head to wake him up.




Instead of waking up, I roll over again and blush more. "Mitch..."

( Let's say he's dreaming more like having a nightmare about "that night".  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

(( ALRIGHT HERE'S THE BLAI THING I THOUGHT UP

So Mace decides to let Blaze stay until he heals, on the terms that only 'assigned staff' are allowed to come near him. He will not be allowed to leave his room. Sai is not one of these assigned staff, since she's busy with Sage.

So Blaze wakes up to an empty room later that night, and Gio walks in. Gio had decided to use Mace's rule to his advantage, and he lies to Blaze. Gio tells Blaze that Sai committed suicide shortly after the accident, and notes that Blaze was probably the cause of her death. Blaze acts tough until Gio leaves.

After the door is closed, Blaze, for the first time, cries in the RP. He reminisces about Sai and he does the whole 'I should've been better to her.' thing. ((Maybe 'I love you'. idk. )) The next day, he decides to try and break out of his room, realizing that there's no more 'true' point in staying at the HQ.

Sai accidentally bumps into him, and they share a hug. Blaze is extremely happy and —maybe— confesses. Gio then walks in on them embracing.


WHAT DO YA'LL THINK?  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I search around for Jean, but can't find him anywhere.


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( ALRIGHT HERE'S THE BLAI THING I THOUGHT UP
> 
> So Mace decides to let Blaze stay until he heals, on the terms that only 'assigned staff' are allowed to come near him. He will not be allowed to leave his room. Sai is not one of these assigned staff, since she's busy with Sage.
> 
> ...



( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

(( Death is an amazing plot device tbh ))

 I wave 'Hello' at Dusk. "Stuff. Lots of stuff."

I glance up at Gio.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

When I hear him say my name, this time I blush. I stand up and find a cane to poke his face with until he wakes up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Explain." I smile slightly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Well... This is boring..." I tell Samantha as I sit with nothing to do.


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> When I hear him say my name, this time I blush. I stand up and find a cane to poke his face with until he wakes up.




_Mitch..._ I open my eyes and sit up. Seeing Mitch, like in my dream, I go backwards and fall of the couch. "Where am I?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I point to Sai. "Well, first off, this is my special lady."

I wave at Dusk. "Hello."

(( I KIND OF WANT DUSK TO BE JELLY
AND THEN IT'S LIKE
"SHE'S MY SISTER"))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yeah... I'm just gonna recite stuff in my head or something for a while..." I say, for a lack of _anything_ else I could possibly do.


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Well... This is boring..." I tell Samantha as I sit with nothing to do.



( Dun worry, Cygnus will save chu <3 )


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"You been dating long?" I say stiffly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Cygnus, are you okay?" I ask and tilt my head at him. "I did the last assignment... For you... "


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Well, only—"

I hit Gio in the shoulder. "Stop." I glance at Dusk. "Did he act like this while he was here?"

(( Sai not sensing jealousy xD ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Like what?" I say, confused.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I sigh. "Like a dork? I'm his sister, by the way."

I pout. "I'm a geek."


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

_The last... assignment..._ "I-I did it, but Blaze came and ruined everything!" _I can't tell him that Blaze joined now._


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"I figured that out, from the way he hacked into a file that I was observing.."
_His sister?_
I feel relieved for some reason.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I glare at Gio. "You did what?"

"At least I don't like a psychotic cold-blooded manslut."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"What?" I say, my eyes wide from his cursing.
"Who is...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"It doesn't matter, I forgive you... But just this one time, because I owed you after that... Night." I smirk a little. "Anyway, let's start the experiment, if you want."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I point to the passed out Blaze. "Manslut. He's also a drunkard."

I mentally facepalm.

_*...... He's not wrong.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"He doesn't sound like a nice person." I remark.
"I came here to ask a doctor about my heart.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"He's really not." I glance at Sai. "Sai's a doctor, by the way. I'm not sure what she'll be doing though."

I point to the doors. "You should probably hurry, heart problems shouldn't be on hold. We can talk later."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I clear my throat in an attempt to hide my discomfort. "Gio, why did you bring Blaze here?"

I stand hidden behind Mace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( ALRIGHT HERE'S THE BLAI THING I THOUGHT UP
> 
> So Mace decides to let Blaze stay until he heals, on the terms that only 'assigned staff' are allowed to come near him. He will not be allowed to leave his room. Sai is not one of these assigned staff, since she's busy with Sage.
> 
> ...



(( WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THE PLAN ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> _The last... assignment..._ "I-I did it, but Blaze came and ruined everything!" _I can't tell him that Blaze joined now._



"I will let you off... This time."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"I already got some medication. I just need to ask a few things.."
I notice Mace, and immediately shrink a little.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

"O-okay."

( Pig fuss' color ^^^^^ )


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I watch Dusk for a second and ask, "Are you okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"I didn't, she did." I point at Sai. 

I glance down at the ground. "Let him stay for now. We can always send him back once he heals."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yes." I stand a little straighter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I look at Sai. "Just until he heals... After that, he's out."

I walk out from behind Mace and give Sai a huge hug.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Dusk, you don't have to lie." I take a deep breath before continuing, "Why does everyone feel the need to bottle everything inside? I genuinely care and I want to help you all."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Everybody here knows each other except me, I suppose." I remark.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I hug Sage tightly. ".... That's fine with me." I glance at Blaze. _It's better for you this way. ...... And it's better for my heart. Maybe I'll finally be able to fix it._

- - - Post Merge - - -

_*..... I like this Mace guy.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"If it's _so important_ to you, Mace, I didn't notice you there and you surprised me."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I chuckle. "Oh, sorry about that. Anyways, I think we're all good here. I should be getting back to my office. Do you guys need anything?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Where's Sai gonna stay?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I release Sai from the hug and smile at her.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Just a doctor. I need to ask a few questions."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "It doesn't matter, I forgive you... But just this one time, because I owed you after that... Night." I smirk a little. "Anyway, let's start the experiment, if you want."



(What happened to this, anyway? )


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Gio, for right now, I arranged for Sai to stay with Sage as per the 24/7 supervision. If you wish, I can try to get her her own room."

"Dusk, just go to the front desk. Tell them I sent you and someone should come right away."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (What happened to this, anyway? )



( I posted, I guess Leah didn't see.. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (What happened to this, anyway? )



(I don't know, did he respond?)


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Thanks, Mace.."
I walk up to the front desk, and tell them Mace sent me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I shake my head. "No, I'm fine. Rooming with Sage is great."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Beary said:


> "I already got some medication. I just need to ask a few things.."
> I notice Mace, and immediately shrink a little.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



( Here's the post )


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Well, I guess we're all good here. Stop by my office anytime if you need anything or if you just want to talk. My door is always open." I give a little wave then walk to my office.

Once Mace is out of earshot, I tell Sai, "Help! They think I'm... um... depressed or something." I blush.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow and glance at Gio. "Is that so?"

"She showed symptoms."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Then let's start the experiment... No wait, go get those needles I had prepared, I seem to have forgotten them, then follow me in to see the hostages." I leave to go see Samantha and Jean in the cell. "Sorry for the wait."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

After talking with the desk clerk for a few minutes, I go back to Gio, Sage, and Sai.
"Nobody there can tell me what I need to know.."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get the needles, and hand them to Mitch.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I pout at Gio. "Not really..."

I smile at Dusk. "Maybe Sai can help you."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"You're Sai, right?" I look at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Can I ask you now, or..later?" I say, unsure how to act around sombody I don't know.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Stay the hell away from Sam!" I snap at my dad, but he ignores me. 
 I start injecting needles into Sam's arm. "Don't worry, this will only hurt for a little bit."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Now's fine. Whadd'ya need?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

I try to move away from Mitch as he starts jabbing needles in me, but I can't move very far. "What the hell are you putting in me?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"Stop!" I yell at my dad, but a guard just punches me across the face. 
"You will see for yourself when you wake up tomorrow."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Um..It concerns illegal surgery that was done to me?" I say nervously.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

I stare down at my arm, and at the needle marks on it. _What was in those needles...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I bite my lip. "..... If that's the case, we really should talk in private. Can we talk in your room?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 3, 2014)

"The pain will kick in soon, and I don't want to be there for when you're screaming like a baby. Anyway, next part." I grab some more needles and injects some into Jean.
"..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I look down, feeling a bit disappointed that they wanted to exclude me. Dusk was my friend first... I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I nervously look at Gio and Sage.
"Okay."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sage, Gio'll take care of you for now. I'll be back soon."

I ruffle Sage's hair, "Let's go."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sorry to bother you.." I say as I start waking towards my room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 3, 2014)

_The pain? What... What's he doing to us..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Oh... ok." I mutter disappointedly. I hate them. I hate them. I hate them.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I follow Dusk to her room.

"Where should we go?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I open the door, and sit on the couch.
"I have a lot to ask about, if you don't mind.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't respond.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I plop down on the edge of the bed. "No worries. Whatever you have can't possibly be worse than everything else I've seen."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh. "Sage, you can hang out with them later. They're having a session right now, and it's important that you don't interfere."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I start explaining about the drugs that my mother experimented on me with, and my problems. Then drop the bombshell.
"My mother had a bad heart. She used me to get rid of hers so she could have my healthy heart."
I shiver. "She was a horrid, horrid person.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I walk away from Gio silently and angrily.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I sigh. "She really _is_ just a kid." I exit the room and close the door behind me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

After walking down the dreary hallways for a while, I spot an open door. I walk through it and find myself in a garden. I sit down on a bench among the flowers. I put my head in my hands and sigh. Even Sai left... I thought she was my friend... I guess I was wrong...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I run my hand through my hair. "I'd suggest a heart transplant, but the odds of you surviving are extremely low. Have you tried heart therapy? Then again, therapy might not help....."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"No, I've never tried..what can I do to try to avoid chest pains and heart attacks?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I sit at my desk, deep at thought. I check my list:

_Ans Ra
Carmen
Ethan
Jean
Helix
_

Hm... who will be the easiest to save next and how?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'll need to check about the chest pains, but a new diet should decrease the chance of a heart attack. If you've never tried therapy, it's still an option. However, I'll need to run a few tests to make sure that it works for your heart."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

(Laf, why'd you leave the chat? lol)

(Beary misses you. ;D )


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"How would that work?" I ask.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Well, the diet is easy. We'll just need to cut out most meats, and you'll be fine. The testing for therapy is definitely a bit harder. I'll have you exercise while I take your pulse. We can go from there."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"When can we get that done?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Hopefully sometime soon. Does tomorrow work for you? I'll write your diet plan tonight."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yes."
I suddenly blurt out, "Thanks so much for understanding.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I wake up in a white, empty hospital room. I try to get up but I can't move... ****...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I stand up and nod. "Trust me, you'll be just fine. Wanna help me find Sage?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I stand up as well. "Sure."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I open the door. "Let's go."

(( Imagine that Gio started to head back to his room. ))

I bite my lip as my door comes into view. ".... I need to go back and yell at him more." I turn around and head to the Medical Center.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I step out the door. "Any idea of where she might be?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

(Imagine that Sage is sitting on a bench surrounded by flowers with her head in her hands. It's one of those indoor garden things they have in hospitals btw.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

How am I supposed to kill Mace if I'm in here? Damnit... I wish she didn't heal me... I wish I was dead...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"....Not at all."

I walk up to Blaze's door. _Whoo. Alright, no one ever needs to know that you're going to yell at an unconscious man._

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Yup. No one ever needs to know._


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Let's look around the medical department, I guess." I start walking.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I check my pockets and find my gun still on me. That's good but how the **** will I be able to walk again?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I nod and follow Dusk.

_I.... really can't justify this, can I?

......Alright. Just imagine if Sai was dead. And it was his fault. Imagine that she died somehow. Just let everything out._

I slowly push the door open.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I spot Sage inside an indoor garden. "There she is."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I glance over as Gio enters. I smirk and ask, "Here to finish the job?"


----------



## nard (Sep 3, 2014)

( ohai im back but just for a bit, cant join chat >.> )


I watch as Mitch injects the needle into someone who wasn't in the experiment. "Hey, Mitch. Why are dragging an innocent person into this?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

( gonna leave that for when CLS comes back tomorrow, bye guys! )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Let's go talk to her. This is a beautiful place."

I begin sniffling. "THIS IS ALL YOUR ****ING FAULT!" Tears well up in my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I look at him confused. "Hm?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I ball my hands into a fist. "A— All she wanted was to be happy....." Tears freely spill down my face. "YOU RUINED IT! YOU JUST HAD TO COME INTO HER LIFE!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Just **** off or kill me already. I know you want to."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

My fist flies towards his face. "YOU ****ING KILLED HER!" I pause before my fist can collide with his body. I begin to sob.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"I did not." I reply calmly and coldly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit in silence, my head resting in my hands.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"N— No. Y— you did..... MY SISTER IS DEAD NOW AND IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!" I yell at Blaze, tears rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm not buying it." I bitterly say. Could she really be dead? No. Who would kill her anyways?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I laugh coldly. "I bet you're_ glad _that she killed herself, huh? WELL CONGRATULATIONS, YOU WON THE ****ING GAME. MY SISTER IS ****ING DEAD AND IT'S YOUR ****ING FAULT!" My voice breaks and another wave of emotion hits me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

Hm... Sai isn't the type to kill herself. Gio could very easily be duping me. I guess I'll give him what he's expecting. "T-thank you for telling me." I say, making sure my voice starts to crack.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I punch the wall above Blaze's head. "DON'T **** WITH ME! YOU THINK THIS IS A ****ING JOKE?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I avoid his eyes. "No."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I hear someone yelling, but decide not to mention it.
"Sage?" I go inside and walk up to her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I hear the sound of Dusk's voice but continue to cradle my head in my hands.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"What's wrong?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"DON'T LIE!!!!!" I scream, almost in hysterics. "She was just a ****ing toy this entire time....." Tears continue to fall. "S— Sai....."

I follow Dusk.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I stay quiet, not looking at her.

"If that's all you wanted to say, I suggest you leave soon before I ****ing kill you." I pull my gun out from under the blanket and point it at him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Unsure of what to do, I look at Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Go to hell." I mutter, my face wet from tears. I walk out of the room and lock the door behind me.

I sit down next to Sage. "What's up?" My voice is soft.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I call out after him, smirking "Will you take me with you?" 

Seeing he left, I stash the gone back under my cover and pretend to sleep.

I mumble from between my hands, head bent down, "Go away..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I ruffle her hair. "C'mon, tell Sai."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I reply bitterly, "No."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I make my way back to my room, ignoring all the stares. _No good. The only thing it did was make me hate him more._


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

Feeling unwelcome, I go out of the garden, then see Gio walking to his room. He seems to be upset.
"Gio?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I hug Sage. "C' mon."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn around to see Dusk. "O— Oh....hi."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Are you okay?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai, I need to be alone." I say, without looking at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I sigh. "Yeah. I'm just bad at handling my emotions." I give Dusk a weak smile. "I've never wanted to murder a man this much."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Doesn't everyone say that when they need someone?" I murmur. "I should know." I hug Sage tighter.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Need some company?" I offer.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I frown but allow her to hug me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"..... I guess." I scratch the back of my head. "How was your appointment with Sai?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I poke her cheek. "Cheer up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I look up to meet her eyes. "I'm _fine_."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Does Sai/Lia detect a change in her? XD)


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I try my best to stay strong.
"It was okay. I'm getting some tests done tomorrow to see if I can get heart therapy."
I frown. "I wish my mother never cursed me with this stupid thing.."

- - - Post Merge - - -

( Sage's goin Sayaka on us. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

(Uh... idfk who Sayaka is... XD )

(Beary! Go to the chat... either one... ;-; )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "Is that so? A girl said that once, as it turns out, she was in love with the man who lived to kill her." I smile weakly. "She was a bit of an idiot, wasn't she? I heard that she never got over him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pat her head and grin. "At least things are taking a turn for the better."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai..." I exclaim worried. "I-I'm so sorry to hear that..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm not a dog." I swat his hand playfully, and smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Hey." I stare into Sage's eyes, my voice soft. "She had friends who helped her through everything. They would forever be a group, no matter what happened. The girl knew that she had people with her, even if the man she loved was not." I ruffle Sage's hair. "Tell me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Where should we go? As much as I love gardens, this is a really boring place."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I take a deep breath before telling her everything that happened from the envelope and my fake death to my recent hospital visit.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"I heard you like hacking."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"That wasn't so hard, was it?" I smile softly. "Why don't you have a talk with your brother? I think we can straighten some things out."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"It's what I was hired to do."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Pfff, you wouldn't do it if you weren't good at it. You like computers, I can tell."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I ask softly, "Can you come with me? I'm kinda nervous around him... he always seems so calm..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I smile at Sage. "Definitely. Let's go."

"I like art. Hacking is just a hobby." I shrug. "I only learned because I was bored."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"You don't strike me as an artist type."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Too bad. I was in art college."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I lead her to Mace's office and open the door.

I look up from my work to see Sage come in. I greet, with a friendly tone, "Hey. What's up?"

I cower behind Sai.

I notice Sai. "Is she... umm... okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I glance at Mace. "..... We need to have a talk."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I turn my full attention to her. "Sure. What about?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"I write poetry." I say shyly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Do you, uh, have a more comfortable place to sit? Preferably a room with a couch or a bed."

I stare into her eyes. "Show me."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Oh, there's one just like that in the back." I say, leading her through a door into my small room containing only a bed and a couch. I sit down on the edge of the bed. "What's up?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I ask Sai quietly, "Do I come too?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yup." I grab Sage's hand and pull her into the room. "Sage wants to talk with you." I lie down on the bed and yawn. "I'm supervising."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Really?" I glance at Sage.

I sit down on the couch. "I have nothing to say."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "Sage, he's here for_ you._ He _want_s to listen to your worries. He _wants_ to help you." I yawn again. "God, I'm tired." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"I usually end up scrapping them, but I memorized a few.."

" _Silver flowers, golden trees
Poison apples, silky leaves
Teacups made of mushrooms too
All inside my witches brew.


Always falling, ever fading
something touching, fire rain
Ghostly presence, floating letters
 Am I slowly going insane? "
_


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I sigh. "Thanks Sai... I don't know when she'll come through... I'm just really worried about her. I worry about everyone in this little community. I may not look like it but I'm only 25. All this worrying is making me age." I laugh.

"Mace, you don't look over 25." I spit out bitterly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Pretty. Anything else?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit up and sigh. "Sage, come here. We're all going to sit on the bed, and we're going to talk."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Few more. They're a bit more personal, though.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I nod. "I understand how you feel, most of my art is personal too. There's just some things that need to be kept private."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I reluctantly get up and sit on the bed next to Sai. "Happy?"

"Sage, all I want is to see _you_ happy." I say with a sad smile.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I nod, unsure of what to say next.
"Could I see some of your art?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I nod. "Yup." I glance at the two of them. "Alright, now let's have a conversation with a lot of hugs and cuddles."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sai, I can't do this." I say weakly.

(What does Lia think of all this? XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sage, you don't have to go through this alone... I'm here for you." I quickly reassure.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sure. Most of mine are digital, so we'll need to head to the computer lab."


(( xD I should try writing her in later ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I poke Mace. "See, Sage? He _wants _to listen. He wants to help."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*This man is like a large teddy bear.*_

....Do you like him?

*Yes. 100% yes. He's a big step up from what you had before.*

......Are you thinking what I think you're thinking?

*Probably, well, yes. We're the same person. This Mace is pretty cool.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sure."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Let's go, then."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I quickly stutter out, not looking Mace in the eye, "I- I want H- Helix to come..."

"I'll try my best." I smile at her.

I hug Mace tightly.

I smile as she hugs me. "Sage, can you step out for a second? I need to talk with Sai."

"Sure." I skip happily out of the room and wait outside.

I turn towards Sai. "Um... how do I put this? Gio told me that you could tell me more about this Helix fellow. I don't know much but I don't want Sage to be hurt again..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I start walking to the computer lab, humming.

( Shall I create some drama once they get there regarding Dusk's heart problems? )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I lie down. "Helix.... is a good person. He can be a bit stupid at times, and he overreacts often, but his love is pure. I- I want them happy."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( If you want to. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit down with a laptop. "Let's see...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I ask curiously, "What exactly happened between them before Sage left? Sorry if this seems like I'm asking to know too much. I'm just worried. She's never been hurt this bad before..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

*What about your happiness? Can you really be happy with Blaze? With a violent man like that? He doesn't even care about you.*_

.... He's going to leave me when he heals. I've already accepted that he doesn't love me. And it hurts. It hurts a lot. 

*Accepted?*

...... Not exactly, but you get what I mean. He deserves happiness.

*And you don't?*

....I'll find my happiness. Somehow._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"They fell deeply in love." I reply. "When people fall in love, they seem to meld into one. One cannot simply tear them apart and expect a whole. I..... am not in a position where I can tell you all the details, sorry." 

(( Gio said this too btw ;D ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I scoot a chair next to where he is sitting and peer over his shoulder.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

(( Imagine art like this:


Spoiler


















I <3 Yuumei's works


 ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"It's..stunning." I say.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Thanks." I smile at her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I sigh. "Thanks for telling me that much anyways." I smile weakly at her.

(Btw, since Sage told Sai everything, Sai knows about the dreams/Helix rejections.)


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"You have talent." I smile widely, a rare sight.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sage'll tell you the rest when she's ready, don't worry. Anyway, since it's confess-to-Sai day, you may as well tell me about your problems."

*You see? This is how a relationship should work. He's not trying to kill you.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pinch her cheeks. "Your smile is so cute. Oh my God."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"I don't want to burden you with my problems. It seems like you already have too much on your plate."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I immediately frown. "I thought only old wrinkly people pinch people's cheeks."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"It's fine. Listening to others help me forget my own." I stare at the ceiling. 

"I guess I'm an old man, then."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'll need to borrow some of your magical wrinkle cream, then."
I laugh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Why don't you tell me about your own? I'm a good listener."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Sorry, I was born beautiful." I bat my eyelashes. "It's called being ~fabulous~"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"....Are you sure?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Yeah, I'm sure." I say reassuringly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Lia is the best. XD )


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I start giggling.
Suddenly, my eyelids flutter, and I fall out of my chair. A dull pain is felt in my chest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I pat the space next to me. "Lie down, it's easier if I can't see your face."

(( Sai is basically lying down/curled up on the bed ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I slowly lie back on my bed, making sure there's a reasonable distance between me and Sai. I wouldn't want her to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I sit up, feeling weak.
"This is why I never laugh.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

I pick her up Bridal-style. "And on that note, we should be heading back."

_*I really, really like this one. He even knows personal space! Marry him. Please.*_

I sigh. "This is gonna be a long one. Be prepared."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"I'm ready for anything." I assure calmly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"How many times have you picked me up already?" I remark. 
"I'm fine. Just got overexcited."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

_*Please marry him. HE EVEN LISTENS TO YOUR PROBLEMS. *_

"Nope. We're going to go back to your room, and we're going to do something mellow. Can't have ya getting hurt."

"I.....guess it all started from the day I was born." I tell Mace my life story up to before the Pollination, making sure to leave out Lia.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I get bored of waiting for Sai and start to walk back to my room. I'm sure Mace can tell her how to find me...


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"...I can't get rid of this."I say quietly.
"Sai said there's no chance of getting a transplant, and heart therapy is most likely not an option."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

"Wow..." I say, tearing up a bit at her story. "I don't understand why people just keep adding to your problems... why doesn't anyone ever let you rest?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"Well, then. Guess we're just going to have to adapt to it, aren't we?" I continue carrying her. "Let's go back to the  gardens."


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

In the hallways, I spot Gio carrying Dusk. I pretend to not see them and continue to walk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

_*This man is absolutely darling. Drop Blaze. Now.*

....Yeah, he's pretty nice, I guess. _

I smile softly. "It's fine. It's usually my fault anyway."


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

I put my arms around his neck to keep from falling.
"I wanted to play sports, once."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 3, 2014)

"How'd that work out?" I glance down at Dusk.


----------



## Beary (Sep 3, 2014)

"My mum caught me watching some, and banned it. She..wasn't nice."
_That is an understatement._


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

I say, growing shocked, "_Whaat_?! It is *not* your fault. It's bad enough you had to go through all that but it's even worse when you think it's your own fault."

I take a deep breath. "Sorry for getting a bit loud there. I'm just very surprised..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"She sounds like a real ****ty mom."

*....This man is the best person I've seen in years. *

"....You really _are _a nice guy." I smile weakly at him. "Thanks, shall I continue?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Plus the fact she traded her **** heart for mine.." I mutter.
Everything slowly fades to black as I pass out in Gio's arms.

( Got to go. Don't throw Dusk in a trash bin! )


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I smile at her. "Thanks. And sure, continue."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I watch as Dusk faints. "....Guess I gotta make a trip to the medical center."

"As you know, there was the whole Pollination thing. After I woke up, I- I just wanted to live a happy life. Then I met Blaze." I recount the events to Mace. "Next thing I know, I'm here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"I'm sorry for saying this but Blaze has no worth as a human being. He is and always will be Mitch's lackey..." I sigh. "I'm sorry that you had to deal with that... if only I didn't let him run off after our last fight... I bet he came to kill me, didn't he?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"....Probably." I admit. "I'm not going to let you die, though." I glance at Mace. "....Did he give you that scar?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

_*PREACH. THANK GOD. SOMEONE FINALLY AGREES WITH ME ON BLAZE.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I look down. "Yeah... I was freaking out a bit when Gio told me he called with a threat..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I touch his face. "It's...... beautiful." I immediately pull my hand back. "Sorry..."

_*DUN RUIN DIS SAI*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"It's okay. Sometimes I like to look at it... as a reminder of why I'm doing all this... what I'm really fighting for." I smile. "I'm sorry if I'm boring you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I yawn. "No, you're fine. I'm just a bit tired from today. Continue."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Well, after the fight, I realized something... I realized that the experiment was a lot more violent than I expected... Mitch was making it more violent than I thought... Before that fight, I would only stay in the base doing research and tech things. Seeing how violent things were made me disgusted. I couldn't live with myself. I had to fix things. That's when I decided I had to inform the others. That fight basically sparked our revolution... through code and a bit of skill, we were able to split apart. And now, Mitch is none the wiser."

"Wait... come to think of it, your experiment might've been cut short due to the splitting apart of our company. I had previewed what was planned but it was _definitely_ not pretty..." I shudder involuntarily.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sitting on the edge of my bed, I ponder what I would say to Helix if he comes... I mean when. He is coming. I know it. Mace said so. I scoot back and crawl under my covers. Feeling nice and warm, I lie down and fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I smile. "Guess that's another thing I have to thank you for." I stifle a yawn. "Mitch is definitely.... not nice."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"You're welcome." I glance over at the clock. "Wow... is it midnight already? Sorry if I'm keeping you up. I'm sure Sage probably left to her room already. Do you know where it is or do you want me to take you?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Help would be much appreciated." I sit up and rub my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I stand up and hold out my hand to help her stand up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I take his hand. "Thanks."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I let go of her hand once she's standing and lead her out of my room/office and into the hallway. I slowly lead the way towards Sage's room. I say sincerely, "Thanks for being there for Sage. I really appreciate it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"No problem. She's a sweet girl." I follow Mace.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I stop by Sage's door. "Well, this is it." I had Sai an extra room card. "Here's a spare key. If you need anything else, let me know."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I take the card and unlock the door. "Thanks, Mace. Have a good night."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"You too." I say before I walk back to my office.

(haha, now's a perfect chance for Sai to think this conversation over. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

*You better marry this man.*_

I barely know him. I've just met him.

*Well you know him a hell of a lot better than you know Blaze. AND he's a gentleman.*_

I curl up on the couch.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Lia....

*I want what's best for you. And DAYUM he is good.*

...........what_


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

(I'm in the chat btw.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I end up falling asleep at my desk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

_*You said you would protect Mace, right?*

Yeah...?

*But you also said you would protect Blaze.*

I think we've had enough talk about my ****ty love life for today.

*If they were to fight, who would you protect?*

.............Let's not talk about it. Good night._


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

**Timeskip**

I wake up and see Sai sleeping on my couch. Looks like she found her way here just fine.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

_*Wake up.*_

"Hmmm?" I groan as I open my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I spot Sai awake. "Hey. What'd Mace tell you anyways? I hope he wasn't talking about me again..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"A lot of stuff. Your brother's a good man."

_*You mean an amazing man.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Eh, I'll believe that when Helix gets here..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"He'll be here soon." _Hopefully..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"I hope so..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I pat Sage's head. "...I trust Mace. He'll come through for you."

I stretch. "Where should we go?"

(( Blaze brushing off Sai's death tho .-. ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Hm...I heard Blaze was in the medical center. Want to go taunt him?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I sigh. "Alright, I guess."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I quickly walk to where his room is and pause by the door. "Sai, are you ready?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"As ready as I'll ever be."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I open the door. Inside, I see Blaze passed out on the bed. I mutter, "Damnit... He's out. Should we wake him up?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I bite my lip. "If you want to."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Blaze, wake-"

I stir awake to the sound of voices. I see Sage and Sai... Wait, Sai. So I was right. "Holy ****, Sai... You're alive."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I frown. "Did you think otherwise?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I laugh. "No reason." I turn my attention to Sage. "I swear once I'm out of here I'm killing you second."

I hesitate before asking, "Why... second?"

I say in a 'duh' tone, "First is Mace."

I taunt, "Good luck killing anyone from bed."

"Watch me." I pull my gun from under the covers and point it at Sage.

"..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I walk towards Sage as she falls silent. "Sage....?" I glance down and notice the gun. My eyes widen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( brb everyone ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I smirk at Sai then put the gun to my own head.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"...Stop." My voice is shaky.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Why? You _hate_ me. I'm standing in the way of your happiness. Everyone wants me to die so why don't I just give the people what they want?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"N- No I don't...." I feel tears beginning to well up. "Y- You _can't_ die...... I won't let you...." _Not while I still need you... Not when I still love you...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Sai, it's for the best." I say as I click the bullet into place.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I slowly approach Blaze. "N- No...."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tears spill down my face.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

(Laf... hurry into chat before I choose for you.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

(( dat cliffhanger tho







 ))


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I watch as Dusk faints. "....Guess I gotta make a trip to the medical center."
> 
> "As you know, there was the whole Pollination thing. After I woke up, I- I just wanted to live a happy life. Then I met Blaze." I recount the events to Mace. "Next thing I know, I'm here."



( v~v Where's Orion's part, hm? )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( ohai im back but just for a bit, cant join chat >.> )
> 
> 
> I watch as Mitch injects the needle into someone who wasn't in the experiment. "Hey, Mitch. Why are dragging an innocent person into this?"
> ...


(In the middle of reading through.)
"Because this way, my future experiments will be a lot more exciting." I say. "And also, it WAS meant to be Sai, Carmen, Ans Ra or ANY of the others, but it looks like I had to do it myself. And this was the result. So might as well have some fun with it."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Up to date. And since we time skipped, imagine that Jean and Samantha fell asleep or whatever in the cell over night.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I wake up in the cell, still chained up. For some reason, I feel wet, but there's no water in the cell. I look down at my hands, then over at Jean. "Jean? Are... Are you awake?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Nya~~~" I mutter in my sleep, ignoring Sam.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean, wake up!" I stare at my hands again. Small droplets of water fall from them and splatter on the floor. "Jean, I'm _dripping..."_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Huh...?" I wake up and look at her. "W-What?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"What's happening to me...?" I ask. "Jean, I'm scared, what'd your Dad do to me?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"I don't know, but that doesn't look good." I try and move over to her, but am stopped by the chains. I try and burn them off again, but fail.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"You still can't burn them, silly..." _What's going on, is this because of whatever Mitch injected into me?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I try and pull the chains off. "This isn't working, goddamit, just-!"
"Sit down." I wack my son over the head with a newspaper, making him hit the floor.
"The floor is... ugh, dirty."
"Good Morning guys."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Mitch, what've you done to me?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Not much, just added a few little extra bits and peices." I say. "It looks like it is already taking effect."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

Unable to control whatever's happening to me, I start to slowly melt, forming a puddle on the floor.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Sam!" I shout, then pull harder on the chains, using fire to boost my strenght and pull it off the wall. I run over to Samantha and grab her as she melts.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean... What's happening to me...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Sam, are you okay? D-Don't melt, what should I do?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean... Help..." I soon melt completely, leaving just a pool of water and the chains that aren't attached to anyone anymore.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I watch her melt away and am unsure what to do. I start to feel a few tears. "S-Sam?"
"Oh don't be a baby, she's fine."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

Somehow, my head starts to reform. "...What..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I grab her head. "W-What the hell is-?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean-senpai..." I figure I can probably control this if I concentrate hard enough, but for some reason I can't focus enough to form anything below my shoulders.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"You might be able to control it if you focus." I say shaking her head slightly. 
"Oh, and just so you know Jean, you can do the same now too, but with fire instead of water."
"SO YOU'VE LITERALLY MADE ME THE HUMAN TORCH!?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

After a while trying to form my entire body from the water again, I'm still not successful. _He's turned me into water... How..?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I start moving my hands around in the water, pushing it together and splashing it in panic. "Argh, come back!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean-sama... I don't think that's working..." I close my eyes and concentrate. Slowly, my body starts regaining it's shape.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Hmmm, very impressive."
_Jean-Sama? (XD)_ I notice her start to return back to normal. "Are you okay?" I ask, sitting on my knees a little.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"I... I think so..." I look down at my hands again. Thankfully, they're not dripping any more.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"So you have... Water powers?" I ask then shuffle away a little, having fire powers and all.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"I do now, apparently..." I look at Mitch. "What's going on?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"What does it look like sweet rolleyes heart?" I approach Samantha who had melted out of her chains. I touch her face. "I need you pretty things for my experiments. A plan won't succeed if there aren't a few... Victims along the way."
“Dad… Stop… Please…”


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Get off me, creep," I say as I move backwards away from him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Creep? Who do you think you are on about-"
"Stop Dad! *Karyū no Hōkō*!" I go to punch my dad, but he just steps back and throws dirt in my eyes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean-sama, are you okay?" I turn back to Mitch angrily. "Leave him alone! Why are you doing that to your own son?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I try to wipe the dirt off my face.
"Like I said, victims along the way."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"But he's your son! Parents are supposed to love their children!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Maybe I did love him... Once... But that was a LONG time ago, my dear. And anyway, he was so useless before, tiny, scared of dirt and a terrible heir to the family. You could say I've just gave him a little upgrade. Same with you, and all the others."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Others? You've done this to people besides us...?" I go over to Jean, to help him clean all the dirt off him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

With her help, the dirt comes off and I stand up. "They're more of us, my friends, but most of them have died..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"They... died..?" _Did these weird powers kill them...? Or something else?_


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

( ohai im back with a plot twist )


I watch Mitch act like nothing is happening, and insult his own son. I back up into where he dropped his gun and pick it up. I go back and aim it at him. "Mitch. This is too much. At least let the girl go, and why can't you accept your own son?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

(I have this happy hope, that one day Jean and his Dad just get along and do father-son things :,( )
I turn to Cygnus. "Cygnus, what the hell are you doing?" I say calmly.
"W-Why can't you just... Be a Dad, for once..."
(GET IN CHAT)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

_Who's he?_ I wonder, watching someone pointing a gun at Mitch.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

"I'm putting an end to this." I put the gun to my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I hold my hand out in shock. "Why are you doing that, stop!"


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I go to pull the trigger with two hands. I take a deep breath and close my eyes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Cygnus, don't!" I start to run to him. (Omfg, Mitch dressed as Mami XD)


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I slowly pull my finger down.

( HURRY TACKLE HIM )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I tackle him. "Cygnus, what the hell has gotten into you?!"
I sit looking at them. "What the hell is happening?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I look at Jean, wondering if he knows any more than I do. "Who's he? The one with the gun?"


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I fall and pull the trigger, the bullet flying through my head. I go limp on the ground and start to bleed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Basically what happened. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"I-I don't know..." I widen my eyes as I watch the man die. "Oh...God..."
Cygnus? I look at his dead body shocked. "But... Why?" I mumble, then pick up to gun, pointing it at Jean and Samantha. "You two are move, and you die too!" I call two guards to keep an eye on them as I run off to find something.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

_W-Why... did he shoot himself...?_


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I take a short breath and then stop breathing for a while, then take another. My blood pools.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I grab the syringe, the one I was going to use on Sai if she was here instead of Samantha. I run back into the room and inject him. (It heals 99% of injuries) "Goddamit Cygnus, are you dumb?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I see the man's chest move up and down. _He's still breathing!_ Half of me wants to try to help him, and the other half is telling me to stay still due to fear of the guards and Mitch, who's just returned.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I get up, going to approach the man. "Let me help him-" The guard smacks me straight across the face and I fall down.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I start to breathe more frequently, until it's at a steady pace. My eyes stay close.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean!" I rush over to him as he falls to the ground. "Jean, are you okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Well, that was dumb! It took me AGES to get create that, now I have to make another from scratch..." I would pick him up, but I'm to snobbish to do so. I get my guard to carry him into a separate room and I follow. "You stay put, this guard will keep watch. Be good and stay here without resisting will ya? I only have one final experiment with you two, then you are free to leave.” I leave to be with Cygnus.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Jean!" I rush over to him as he falls to the ground. "Jean, are you okay?"



"I've had worse..." I say. I look at her with a raised eyebrow. "Why are you so suddenly concerned?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Why wouldn't I be worried when a guard has just whacked you across the face, Jean-sama?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 4, 2014)

(I've chosen to just take a break from this RP. I have school, and I've once again lost interest in RPing.)

(not sure if I said that earlier lol)

(and oh dear god jam tags)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I rub my cheek and give a cute face. "It just stings, that's all..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Aww, so tiny _and_ so cute!" I can't help but laugh, even though this really isn't a great situation to be laughing in.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"H-Huh?" I say to her laughing. "And I'm NOT cute."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Yes you are, you just pulled an amazingly cute face!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"O....h okay?" I say and look away a little.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I start to think about the man who shot himself. _Is he okay?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I briefly look back to the man who shot himself. _Is he okay?_



(I moved him to a different room :/)


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Well, that was dumb! It took me AGES to get create that, now I have to make another from scratch..." I would pick him up, but I'm to snobbish to do so. I get my guard to carry him into a separate room and I follow. "You stay put, this guard will keep watch. Be good and stay here without resisting will ya? I only have one final experiment with you two, then you are free to leave.” I leave to be with Cygnus.




I feel myself over the ground, moving. I'm breathing. _Is this what dying feels like?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

(Oh, I think I misread that)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Is he awake yet?" I ask.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I hear a voice. I can't my finger on it. "H-Hello?" I call out with my eyes still closed, not knowing I'm alive.

( this idiot )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I slap him hard across the face to wake him up. "Hello sweetie pie, if you're done with that I would like an explanation please."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I start to shuffle towards Samantha and lean in close to whisper in her ear. "Should we try and make a run for it?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Do you reckon we'd be able to get past the guards?" I whisper back.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"With our powers, maybe-" I get cut off by a gaurd who kicks me in the face, knocking me out.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean-sama!" I cry. I shake him slightly, in an attempt to wake him up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Oh shut it, or you will get the same treatment."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean-sama, wake up!" I ignore the guard completely.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Last warning, step away from your _boyfriend_ or I will have to smash that pretty face."


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I cringe as I get slapped. I take this as a hint and open my eyes to see a man standing before me. "...WHo are you? And where am I?" I look around at the room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean-sama..." I shake him again. _He won't wake up..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Cygnus, what the hell is wrong with you?"


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I put a puzzled look on my face. "Cyg... nus? Who's that? I once again look around the room and see no one.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"That's it!" The man snaps, brining his foot down to kick Samantha.
Bolting up, I was only faking being knocked out, I grab his foot and shoot fire up his leg as I dislodge his bones in his lower leg. "For the record, I’m not her boyfriend.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I face palm. "Memory loss... Great..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean-sama..." I watch in awe as he stops the guard from kicking me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

Knocking the gaurd out I get up and stretch. I look down at her (the first time Jean feels tall cos she is sitting XD) "Are you alright?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Yeah, I'm fine... Thanks..."


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel the couch I'm sitting on. "This feels lumpy." I turn and see a picture of a blonde haired girl and the man near me. I look back at him. "Who are you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm Mitch, you work for me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"We should probably move." I notice her staring. "Are you _sure_ you're okay?"


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Ooo, I have a job? How much am I paid? Am I rich?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"I'm fine, really." _Is Jean-sama worried about me?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"You are fairly rich, you are one of my best workers." I tell him. "Anyway..."
I start to walk to the door way. "Let's be careful..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I follow close behind Jean. "Do you know the way out of here?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

_Not a clue._ "I bet it's this way." I say, open the door and walk in, seeing that I have walked into the room with my dad and Cygnus. "Oops."


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

( they didnt shut the door you dont have to keep your distance anymooreee )


I turn and see a boy and girl. "Hey, new friends!" I say.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

_Aaaand now we're screwed._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Oh for the love of god Jean, do you have any brain cells?"
The two guards grab us and I pull a stupid face. "Thanks Dad."
"Cygnus, like I said to them, it's the final part of the experiment, and then I let them go free. Well... One of them that is. I want to test out these powers, so I want to see them try kill each other with them. Fight to the death. Cygnus, grab my popcorn."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"F-Fight to the death?" _Please tell me I didn't here that right..._


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

My stop listening at powers. _Test out their..._ "What? They have powers?! Are they superheroes?!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I poke his face. "Listen when I'm talking to you and grab the popcorn!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I glance sideways at Jean. _Mitch wants us to fight to the death... He's insane, why would I try to kill Jean-sama?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"I'm not killing-" I start but my dad slaps me.
"Just do as I say or I will have to _force_ you.""


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"What makes you think either of us would try to hurt each other?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I sigh. "I hate your friends Jean." I grab the neddle that I had placed on the table and look between them. "Which one of you wants to kill the other?"
(The syringe will make one of them go insane and super saiyan fight the other. Sam or Jean? Which one?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

_Is he really asking us that? I couldn't hurt Jean-sama..._
(You could pick randomly and wing it, flip a coin in the chatzy or something?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> _Is he really asking us that? I couldn't hurt Jean-sama..._
> (You could pick randomly and wing it, flip a coin in the chatzy or something?)



(Flip for me, IDK how XD)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

(Heads or tails then?  Winner gets the super saiyan syringe.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Heads or tails then?  Winner gets the super saiyan syringe.)



(You won, so Sam it is. >:3)
"..."
I inject Samantha, order the gaurds to let go. I stand back and watch.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

Soon after Mitch injects me with something, I start to lose control. How to use my powers start to come naturally as I create a ball of water in my hands and hurl it at Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I hold up my arms in defense, but it is useless and I smash against the wall. "Argh! Sam, stop, whats wrong with you?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I ignore him completely, and throw another water ball. This one  is slightly bigger, it seems the more used to these powers I am, the stronger they are when I use them.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I clap as they fight. "Woo, superhero versus super villian!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"WHO IS WHO?!" I shout at Cygnus as I jump out of the way to avoid the attack. I bring my arms together and start creating fire. 
"Water vs Fire, the winner will be obvious."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I throw yet another ball. I aim for his arms, so I can both do damage and extinguish the fire.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

( he has the mind of a child btw  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

The fire goes out, but it's enough it doesn't damage me. "Sam, snap out of it!" I throw a small fire blast at her, not wanting to hurt her.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( he has the mind of a child btw  )



(I know XD)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

To avoid the fireball, I turn where it would hit to water until it's past me, then solidify myself. I take a few steps towards him - better accuracy and power if I'm closer, right? - before launching a scythe like blade of water.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I get hit by a few of the blades and hop back and feel cuts in my skin. "S-Sam... STOP!" I start to create loads of fire, until I basically become it. I keep going, getting hotter and hotter, hoping the flames and heat will evaporate the girl. But generating so much power is painful, so I try to focus.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(brb)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't recognise the flames as a threat, whatever Mitch injected in me has complete control. I note that the blades were more effective than the water balls, so I launch another round of blades.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

Only two small blades hit me as I jump backward, then fire a huge blast of energy at her in a roar, evaporating her water blades. "*Karyū no Hōkō!!!!*"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Getting washed brb)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I advance a few steps, turning into water to avoid his fire roar. When I try to solidify, however, I find that some water evaporated. I can't solidify my entire body. I can still use my arms though, from which I create a ball of water to throw at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I get hit by the water, extinguishing some flames and I fall onto my butt. "Samantha! Stop this, please!" (Now on full name bases loool)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I fire a few water balls in rapid succession, but all three of them miss him by just a tiny amount. I fire a fourth one, someone more time aiming to be more accurate.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

Being small, I roll to the side and dodge it slightly, but get hit by the very side of it. "Dad, make her stop!"
"..." I continue to watch.
I stand up weakly, then charge at her, deciding if I punch her, I might be able to knock her out, so I don't have to kill her or the other way around. I set my arms on fire.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

Distracted slightly by Jean's sudden charge, my next ball of matter misses completely. By the time I ready another one, he's already within attacking range.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I yawn. "...I'm tired." I turn on the couch and fall asleep.


( this is for future Cygnitch scenes.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I punch Samantha hard enough to knock her flat out on her face. _Is it over?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I crumple from the punch, and black out before I even hit the floor.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Now, finish the job."
"N-No!" I scoop her up and run out the door. 
"HEY, COME BACK!" 
(CYGNUS DISTRACT DADDY!)


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

I wake up and turn around. I see Mitch and rub my eyes. "Daddy?"


( i cant do this scene xD )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

(OMFG I love Cygnus and Mitch so much right now.)

"DADDY?!" I snap shocked, letting Jean and Sam escape.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

( ~Mitch adopts Cygnus and Jean is now an orphan~  )

I cringe when he yells at me. "You don't like me...?" I start to cry.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I facepalm and sit down next to him. "You're an idiot."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

(( Back and reading ))


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Back and reading ))




( Laf, this scene is the best rn xD Also, join da chat~ )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

When I start to come to, I'm being carried. "Jean..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

(( I love you all
#Cygnitch  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I run back until we reach the park. I notice Samantha wake up and I put her down. "Sorry about knocking you out..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Knocking me out..?" I ask, confused. "Is that why my head hurts now?"


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I facepalm and sit down next to him. "You're an idiot."




I sniff and keep crying. "That's even worse!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I sigh and pat him on the head to comfort him. "Don't cry, it's annoying."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yeah." I tell her. "I'm sorry about that."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"Why did you knock me out?" I ask, feeling a little hurt. I don't remember fighting with him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Because you tried to wash me away... Then kill me." I tell her, walking through the park.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

( I is HEEEEERE )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I is HEEEEERE )



(( JOIN THE CHATTTT ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

( DONE )

I wake up in my room, and sit up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"I... tried to kill you? I wouldn't try to hurt a friend, would I?" I ask,  more to myself than Jean. _Mitch injected me with stuff,  could that have something to do with it?_ I run after Jean, who walks off. "I'm so sorry Jean..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I snore softly in my sleep.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I sigh and pat him on the head to comfort him. "Don't cry, it's annoying."




I wipe away my tears. "So you love me?"

( This is awkward af. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "Er... What?" 
"You nearly killed me." I point to my injuries around my sides. "And it still sorta hurts."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I notice Gio snoozing on the couch, and grin.
I tiptoe over to him, and delicately place a pillow on his head.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

"I-I... I..." I stammer. "I don't even remember... I'm sorry Jean, I really am..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

My eyes open in alarm when I feel something touch me. I bolt up, "What the hell?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I plop next to him, and catch the pillow as it falls.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"It's okay, I'm going to go home now anyway." I say.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I sigh with relief when I see Dusk.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I raise an eyebrow. "Er... What?"




"You said not to cry," I sniff. "Does that mean you love me? Or do you still hate me?" Tears well up again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I rub his head. "Fine fine fine, I love you just... Stop crying for the love of god you are worse than Jean."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 4, 2014)

I nod slightly. "I'm gonna go home too..." I turn and start walking towards my place. _I still can't believe I tried to kill him... Why would I do that?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Can I ask you a question?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I sit back down on the couch. "....What?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Sai, it's for the best." I say as I click the bullet into place.





Lafiel said:


> I slowly approach Blaze. "N- No...."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Tears spill down my face.



(Time to resume this... >_> )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Time to resume this... >_> )



(( How d'you wanna go about this?
Follow Nate's idea and have Sai blast the gun out of his hand? ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I close my eyes and start to push gently on the trigger. "Goodbye, Sai..." I add truthfully, "A part of me will always love you..."

(*inserts chance to knock gun away*)

(Btw, if you do, it still ends up firing but at something else.)


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"How did I get back to my room..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Carried ya."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I head back to the hut, cuts in my side and weak.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"How long was I out?" I frown.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I see Jean come in. looking injured.
"Jean, what happened?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"As long as it takes for someone to sleep."

I bit my lip. "I... am not going to let you die." I shoot a blast at the gun.

Tears freely roll down my cheeks.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Oh nothing, just got kidnapped by my dad again, met a girl who was literally water, and she kept calling me 'Jean-Sama' and then a dude shot himself, but he was okay and then I was forced to fight water girl, she sliced me up, but I won and we escaped. You know, nothing big."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"That's not an answer." I make a pouty face.

"That..sounds chaotic."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Yeah, it was." I collapse on the couch. "So, what's been going on with you, wolf boy?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"...Nothing much."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I shrug. "I dunno."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Is something wrong? You seem kinda..weird.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"I just got attacked by a pillow."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Something must have happened." I ask.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

The powerful blast forcefully hits me backwards. The gun is knocked out of my hand, flips, and sends a bullet incoming at me. Before I can react to see where it hit, I fall back and pass out on the bed from the force of impact.

I widen my eyes at the scene. "..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hearing the sound of a blast, a guard walks into Blaze's room. "Visiting hours are over. I'll be escorting you two to Mace's office to explain yourselves." The guard handcuffs Sage and Sai.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"That was nothing."
I chuck another pillow at him.

"If you count a stray cat clawing up the porch, then yes. Something happened."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I blast the guard. "Get the **** off of me!" I run towards Blaze. "Gotta heal...." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

The guard shouts something into his speaker. Immediately, two others come inside. The two start to carry Sai off to Mace's office while the original guard pulls Sage along. "You two will have a lot to explain."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"**** off...." I mutter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I catch the pillow. "Nice try." 

I glance towards the door when I hear a loud bang. "...You heard that, right?"


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I rub his head. "Fine fine fine, I love you just... Stop crying for the love of god you are worse than Jean."




I yawn again. "Good... night, Daddy..." I fall asleep.

( okay the awkwardness is gone phew )


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Thet sounded like a.." I go pale. "..gunshot."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"We're checking that out." I run towards the door. "Blaze. He had a gun. Oh God, this is a _very_ bad situation."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I run after him. "Wait up!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I pause until Dusk catches up. "We're all ****ed...." I mutter. I continue my brisk pace.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Oh, okay~" I start to fall asleep, tired from the fight.
I pat the boys head and roll my eyes. "With my latest member... In a state, I should recruit a new one... Hmmmm..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"What do you mean? Someone could just be..doing target practice..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"...Impossible. I've been in that room, completely soundproof."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"...I hope somebody's not dead."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

The guards open the door to Mace's office and escort Sai and Sage inside.

I look up to see three guards. Two holding Sai and one pulling Sage along. I blurt out, "Why the **** are they handcuffed? That's not the right way you treat our guests..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"I.... hope so too."

"Thank god." I mutter. "Mace, I _need_ to get back to the Medical center. A patient's bleeding out."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 4, 2014)

(I'm bored now, where are we?)


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I start getting tired, my breaths coming short and fast.
"Where do you think the shot came from?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

The guards push Sai forward. "Mace, you need to hear what happened first. We heard a gunshot. And a gun was found in Blaze's room."

I sigh. "Oh... in that case, Sai, do you mind staying a few minutes? I can tell the others on staff to get everything ready... And Sage, this does not concern you. Please go to your room."

"I'm not a kid."

"I'm serious."

"Fiine." I walk off to my room.

I shoo the guards away then turn to Sai. "Please explain everything you saw."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I bite my lip. "The Medical Center. Damn, I just realized, we should probably check with Mace before we doing anything."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 4, 2014)

I find the others. "Hey, I wandered off somewhere..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Okay." I stop and breathe. "Let's do that."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I shake my head. "Not until I go in there and find him stable. Which _would have_ already happened if I'd been allowed to heal him."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

I call Carmen, thinking maybe convincing him to join would teach me some valuable information about the inner goings on of the group. I ring his phone.
*Yawn* I fall fast asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

My phone starts ringing, so I pick it up to keep it from waking up Jean. "Hello..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"He'll be fine." I send a message to the medical department. "Explain first. Why was there a gunshot?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Oh, hello there wolf boy."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Let's go." I change course and head for Mace's office. 

"Blaze, he..... he wanted to kill himself."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Who is this?"

I follow, trying not to lag behind too much.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Oh..." I reply sullenly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bump into Gio and Dusk on the way to my room. "Where are you two going?" I ask curiously.


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

( gtg, maybe for an hour or day, bye guuyysss! )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"We heard a gunshot and we're trying to find out what caused it."

I grab Mace's arm. "Let's go."


----------



## nard (Sep 4, 2014)

( nvm .-. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Sai, I'm not going. You can go... I guess... but I'll stay here."

I smirk knowingly at them. "Have fun with that."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"We both know that they won't let me in without you."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"What?" I say, unsure of how to approach her after before.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I frown at Sage.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I glance down. "Sai... They'll let you. Trust me. It's just that... I just don't want to see him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What's wrong? Feeling glum? Need some happy pills?" I ask mockingly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Mitch. Jean's dad. I have a deal you might want to think about."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I let go of his arm and bite my lip. "Thanks... Mace." 

I run out the door and towards the medical center.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I look at Gio, worried. _What has gotten into Sage?_

"I don't want to hear about your s***."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 4, 2014)

(Quite clearly I'm being ignored. I'll be back later whenever I actually don't feel like I'm being treated like a wandering troll)


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I watch her run off. I don't have the heart to tell her that I want Blaze dead... I sigh and go back to my work. That'll keep me busy.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"....Kitty's got bite." I stretch. "If that's all, we really _should_ get going."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Okay. Bye. Have fun finding out what I already know." I say as I start to walk past them.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Would you like to hear my **** for a new girlfriend, 1 million cash, a new house, car and some sweets?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I frown as she walks away.
"I don't understand why, but it feels like she's different.."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You know I'm not interested in girls."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Bye." I look down at Dusk and shrug. "By that you mean she's being exceptionally *****y."

I rush into Blaze's room and see him hooked up to a monitor. "They got the bullet out, right?" I mumble. I glance at his chest. "....Yup."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Fiiiine, I will drop a sexy young boy in for no extra cost, just for you. All I need is for you to join me. Come on, it'll be fun. I'm sure you're having SO MUCH fun sitting bored out your mind."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"I can't understand people, okay?" I mumble.
"Let's go.."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"........."
I think for a moment.
"Deal. Call me later."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I sit down on the bed in my room. Hm... what to do... what to do...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 4, 2014)

"Great, be talking later." I hang up.
(Night)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I sit down in a chair. "... Dork." I mumble.

I enter Mace's office. "Mace?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I walk in behind him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I look up to see Gio and Dusk walk in. "Yeah?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

".... We heard a gunshot."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Don't worry. That's been taken care of. Anything else?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"..I don't think so."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Nope, that's it." I glance at Dusk. "What should we do now?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I shrug. "Up to you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Close the door behind you when you leave."

I go back to my work, ignoring the two. I say to myself, "Hm... I need a plan... but what?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I rub my eyes as tears fall. "You weren't supposed to do that....." My voice breaks.

"..... I have no idea. What do normal people do when they're bored?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I pull him out the door, and shut it.
"If you haven't figured it out yet, I'm far from normal."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

Hm... where did I put that list?

- - - Post Merge - - -

After looking around, I pick it up and examine it again:

_Ans Ra
Carmen
Ethan
Jean
Helix_

I grab my pencil and begin writing things down next to each name.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Alright. First order of business, we need to find a normal person."

_...What did Mace mean by plan?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Number 1, it can't be too active because...." I trail off.
"Number two, it can't be scary. I don't need a heart attack."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I turn on the TV and look through the list of movies... Watching a movie alone is kinda depressing... Maybe I should find Dusk and ask her to join.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I eventually fall asleep in the chair.

(( Her head is resting on the bed. ))

"Alright, we'll figure this out."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I put the remote down on my bed and walk out into the hallway. I walk towards Mace's office and stop when I spot the two standing around. "Hey guys!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I turn to see Sage. "Hi."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Hello.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

When I'm finished writing, I check it over:

Ans Ra - Considering his past, I could fly him over here using the excuse of visiting his wife as a cover-up.
Carmen - With Jade gone, he could fake a suicide or simply just vanish. I'm not too sure if the others will look for him.
Ethan - Easy. He can just walk out and no one would care... but should I bring him? He isn't in any danger.
Jean - Toughest one. I'll have to find a way to bring him in, even if he's last.
Helix - He hurt my sister. The only way I can think of for revenge is to purposely bring him last. That'll show him...

Now for the tough choice, who do I save first?

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You guys got any plans for tonight?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I glance at Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Not really." I meet eyes with Dusk. "We were just trying to figure out something to do."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I say, growing with excitement, "Really?! I was just about to watch a movie in my room but I wanted people to watch with. You guys in?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"What kind of movie is it?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"I don't know. I haven't picked one yet. I was just browsing through the list."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"I'll join."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"I'll watch if it isn't scary or mushy."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"You can help me pick." I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I turn to Dusk. "Ya up for it?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Sure. Shall we see?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I lead them back to my room. I say as I walk, "Sorry if I acted weird before..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"It's no problem."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I pause as I open my door. I walk inside and sit on the edge of my bed, grabbing the remote as I do so. "Any requests?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"What ever you think is best."
I sit on the bed, and pop off my shoes.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I sit down on the other side of Dusk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

 "None from me."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I scroll through the list when something catches my eye. "Ooooh, what about The Purge?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Sage, Dusk has a heart problem. Horror probably isn't the best choice."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I frown. "Oh... I don't know what to pick." I jump up from my bed and hand Gio the remote. "You pick something." I say as I lie down on my bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

"Why not something cute, like Up?" I scroll down to the movie.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Eh, sure." I say, lifting my head up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I click on the movie.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I turn onto my stomach, facing the TV, and watch the movie from my bed.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I kick a blanket, which lands on my feet, and watch the movie.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I take a deep breath before dialing Carmen's number. It had taken me a few hours to find. I wait as it rings.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I answer my phone again. "What?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Is this Carmen?" I ask cautiously.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Yea, who is this?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"My name's Mace. This may sound a bit weird but I need your help."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"With what?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"How do I put this... hm... wait, do you know who Mitch is?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"...Yeah. He called me a while ago offering me a job.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I scratch my head awkwardly. "Did you accept...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"I told him we'd talk later."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I start falling asleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Oh, okay then. Sorry if I'm wasting your time..." Damnit... Mitch got to him first... I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"You know, I ****ing hate Mitch. I only said I'd think about it for the reward."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"You do?" I say, brightening up a bit. "Thank god... Here I thought I picked the wrong person to call... Thanks for clearing that up."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"No problem. So, what do you need help with anyways?"

My head droops as I fall asleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Well, I'm was hoping I could convince you to come here. Some of your friends are already here and I've been trying my best to save you one by one. Sage's staged death was just the beginning." I pause to let what I said sink in.


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

*Sage isn't dead?!*
"Would I have to stage my death?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Well, I was thinking. You are pretty isolated... you could easily vanish."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean would definitely notice.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Don't worry. I have something planned for him too but not yet... Mitch'll definitely notice something's up. I'll have to bring him last."

I suggest, "You can always stay there and work as a double agent if you don't want to leave without Jean..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I look at Jean's sleeping form.
"I'll stay, I think. You can bring us last."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Sounds good. Who else is there? I have a list but I fear it may be inaccurate."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Jean, Me, Samantha, Orion, Shad, Helix, Ans...I think that's all, since I bet this is where Sai and Gio dissapeared to.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"That's correct. Wait... who's Samantha?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"No idea, Jean just mumbled about her attacking him with water powers in his sleep, so I assume Mitch got her..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Water powers? Mitch turned another one..." I gasp. "He... he... we ran out of the right material... Anything he possibly could've given to her could be contaminated..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Huh?" I scratch my head.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Sorry. I've been talking far too long. Call me if you get any new information on Mitch, okay?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Okay. Talk to you later."
I hang up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

I set my phone down. I end up falling asleep at my desk.

I fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I fall asleep as I watch the movie.

((^ Gio. I'm too lazy to find the hexcode. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

~ TIMESKIP ~

(( idk how far tho
Next morning?))


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

( mhm )


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

My eyes slowly open as light floods in. _Huh?! Where am I? More importantly... who am I?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I wince as light hits my eyes. "It's too early..." I mutter. I open my eyes and yawn. "What time is it?"

((#SYNCHRONIZED WAKING UP))


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I open my eyes sleepily, then close them again.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I glance at Blaze to see his eyes open. "....Blaze?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up and glance at Dusk's sleeping figure. _She's pretty cute when she's peaceful._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hug him tightly. "...Don't ever do that to me ever again." Tears begin to well up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Uhh... who's Blaze?" I ask the girl randomly hugging me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I frown. "Blaze, it's not funny. I thought that you were going to _die_."

_Lia....?
Answer me..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

I open my eyes, and try to remember where I am.
I see Gio next to me, and smile slightly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"I'm sorry but I don't know who Blaze or you are." I smile sorrowfully at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I wave at Dusk. "Hey." I try to keep my voice quiet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I release Blaze from the hug. ".....You're sure? This isn't a trick?" I bite my lip.

_.....Amnesia...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Good morning." I mouthe.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"I'm sure. I don't think I was the type to lie... if I was, I'm sorry."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I ruffle his hair. "You were a good guy." I glance down at his chest. "Mind if I remove the gauze? I just need to do some check-ups."


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Um... sure. Are you a doctor?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 4, 2014)

I pat her head. "Sleep well?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I nod. "Yeah. I'm Sai, by the way."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I begin removing the gauze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

"Thanks, Sai. This might sound weird... but did I know you before?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 4, 2014)

"Depends on your definition of well." I whisper, smiling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I give him a weak smile. "Yup. We had an.... _interesting_ relationship."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Oh?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I glance at the clock and frown. "It's still early, you should get some more sleep." I smile softly at her. "Did you have a good dream?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Mhm.."
I lean against him, and go back to sleep.

( DONE )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I finish removing the gauze. "Looks like they stitched you up. They could've just let me take care of you..." I mutter. I look up at him. "I'll tell you more later, but I need you to hold still right now."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I wake up again... _I won't come out... Sage is dead, they can't accept it... I won't leave until Sai says she's dead..._ Over the past few days I've woken up from nightmares, then cried myself back to sleep only to have them continue... I haven't dreamt of Sage since... that last time... Even if they were fake, I need them if these nightmares are the alternative... I miss Sage...


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

( WHY AND HOW IS MY INTERNET STILL WORKING. )

I have pleasant dreams.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I hold myself still.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I place my hands on his chest. "This'll be an easy fix."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I call Sai, hoping she doesn't need to concentrate on anything. ((  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I watch her in awe. "How are you doing that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

".... It's a long story." I glance up at him. "How're you feeling?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_After an endless series of empty dreams, I'm back in my apartment._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I feel much better. Thanks."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I think. _Sai doesn't even care enough to talk to me. I haven't even seen her in the last few days... the least she could do is check up on me at least once..._ I have rage filled thoughts, then my mind turns again to Sage, and I drift off, tears welling up in my eyes...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I take my hands off his chest. "It's good to hear that. Alright, so what questions do you have?" I sit back and stretch.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Well, for starters, how do I know you if I knew you at all?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

_I wake up lying on the couch. In Sage's apartment. By  now I know what comes next. I sit up and wipe the tears from my eyes, then ask, "W-what do you want?"_


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_I smile at him and say, "I don't want anything."_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

".... I'm pretty sure that we'd find your DNA in my house if we flew back there. In terms of possessions and pictures, you just weren't that type of guy."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile as Dusk leans against me. "Sleep well."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I tilt my head in confusion. "What do you mean?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

_"Th-then why are you here again?" I ask struggling to hold back the tears. "I...I wish you were real..."_


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_I giggle. "Just you wait..."_ My sleeping body smiles.

(Gio can see.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"...We lived together for a short while before all of this," I wave around me. "happened. As for the whole no pictures thing, we were both in bad positions at the time. It just..... was _impossible _with the way things were."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance over to Sage and see her smiling in her sleep. _Good to see a cheered up version._


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I smile faintly in my sleep.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

_"Wh...what...?" I get up. This Sage represents my feelings for Sage... is that a seed of doubt? Did I seriously think she could be alive? No, no, no! "No... I need to stop... I just need to enjoy what little time I h-have... with... Sage..." I walk over and hug the fake Sage. I know she isn't real, but... she feels the same. Warm._


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_I smirk as he hugs me. "Silly Helix."_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Wait... were we a couple?" I ask cautiously. Oh, god... this must be terrible for her...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"....Yeah, kind of." I smile weakly. "We did the whole 'I love you' thing, and then this happened."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Wow... uhh... I'm sorry?" I look down, embarrassed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I ruffle his hair. "You're fine. You shouldn't feel bad for something you can't remember."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I shrug. "Thanks..." Why is she being so nice to me? If I were in her position, I would be terrified... The one person I love losing their memories... I frown at the thought.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

_I start crying on Sage's shoulder as we hug... "I c-can't... I shouldn't... you're not... her... y-you... sh-she's... d-d-dead..."_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"You alright? You look upset." 

_CONCEAL DON'T FEEL DONT LET THEM KNOOOOWWW_


----------



## heichou (Sep 5, 2014)

(( ahh I'm sorry if I'm intruding, but is it alright if I join now? Is it too late? If it is, that's okay I'm ju st asking , , , , ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_"Helix... I don't care anymore... we will be reunited... trust me..."_ A sad smile crosses my sleeping face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel a tear begin to trickle down my face. I quickly wipe it away. _I should focus on helping Blaze get better. ..... I'll find a way to fix this._

My heart pangs.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

heichou said:


> (( ahh I'm sorry if I'm intruding, but is it alright if I join now? Is it too late? If it is, that's okay I'm ju st asking , , , , ))



( Sorry, were not accepting. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I lie easily, "I'm good. Thanks for asking." Guess I was a liar... I smirk unknowingly.


----------



## heichou (Sep 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Sorry, were not accepting. )



(( oh no that's okay! i understand ;; have fun  ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

_"No..." I say. "I... l-love you... but I c-can't kill myself and l-leave everyone else behind..." I hug her tighter and cry harder._


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_I laugh sadly at him then say, "Helix. I have a confession to make. I lied to you. I am alive." Tears start to flow down my face in and out of the dream._

(Gio can see it too.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "And lying will help you how....?"

_Lia, I need you. Please._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch Sage begin to cry. "Whoa."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Sorry..." I say, lightly blushing. Damnit... she's good at catching lies... how many did I tell before?


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

_"N-no... I c-can't... I don't b-believe you... I s-saw you... I shouldn't h-h-have fallen asleep again..." I say, heartbroken..._

I shoot up, awake. I look around the room and sigh. I sit in silence.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_My tears continue to fall as he leaves... yet... I'm still in here... why?_

(She's crying inside and outside the dream.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I set Dusk down and kneel next to Sage. "Must be one hell of a nightmare."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

_My pleasant and calm dream changes. I'm inside an apartment I don't know._


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_"D-Dusk... h-how did you get here?"_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"No need to be embarrassed. Any more questions?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at the clock.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Why is there a gun in my room?" I ask in a joking manner, "Did you try to kill me or something?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I run my hand through my hair. ".... No. You, uh, tried to kill yourself." I stare at the ground.

_****, what if he hates me now?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I ask, growing confused, "Why would I kill myself...?" What I wouldn't do for a drink right now... I'm so thirsty...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"People weren't supportive of you and I coming even remotely close to each other. You..... convinced yourself that you were in the way of my happiness." I laugh. "This is like an awkward modern day Romeo and Juliet...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

Growing bored, I say, "How clich? of us..." Hm... why am I slowing turning into a sarcastic *sshole? Was I really this way before the accident?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Growing bored, I say, "How clich? of us..." *Hm... why am I slowing turning into a sarcastic *sshole? Was I really this way before the accident?*



(( OMFG BLESS THIS POST ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"....yeah..." I stand up. "I'm going to get coffee, want anything?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"I could use a drink. Something cold though..." Like a be- ew, no. Control yourself, Blaze. Wait... I guess that is my name. Interesting...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I nod. "Got it." I leave the room and close the door behind me. 

~Sai heads off the the dining area~


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

_I end the dream._

I wake up, lying in my bed. I feel my face and real tears are there... Wow... I glance over to see Gio kneeling by my bed. "Um... morning." I laugh awkwardly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Looks like you had one hell of a nightmare."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "Yeah... I can't believe I was actually crying in my sleep..." I mutter, feeling embarrassed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I grab the drinks and begin the walk back to Blaze's room. _The sooner he remembers, the sooner I'll be able to move on. I need to prepare myself for that 'it was all a mistake, I don't love you.'

....Lia?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What was it like?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

Hm... I wonder what I was... I glance down at my chest and run my hands over my tattoos... How fragile...

- - - Post Merge - - -

"What do you mean?" I ask puzzled.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Your dream. Sometimes it helps to talk about things."

I pause in front of Blaze's door. _He said he loved me...

But does he really? Maybe Lia was right.....

I— I can't handle this....._

My heart begins to ache. _Love is complete bull**** to deal with, but it also makes me happy. Weird._


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I take a deep breath before explaining my dream to Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"....Wow."

I take a few deep breaths. _You can do this._
I slowly open the door.

(( I miss being able to write Lia ; ^ ; I might bring her back sooner than planned ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

Blaze, calm down... Wow... I have one _dirty_ mind... I think I'm starting to see the reasoning behind the suicide attempt... and why the **** am I suddenly craving beer?! Ugh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smirk as Sai enters the door. "Welcome back."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile sadly. "Yeah..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Hey."

_Don't get to close to him. You can't let yourself get hurt again.... Just stay calm. _

I hand the iced tea to Blaze. "You probably would've preferred something else, but this is the first thing that came to mind for me."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Come on. Bring it in." I hug Sage.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I grab the iced tea from her. "Thanks... this is better for me anyways... and might drive away the returning corrupted thoughts I have..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hug Gio back. I ask softly, "D-do you think he still loves me?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm in the chat still. Just logs me out when I switch tabs.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Definitely."

I raise an eyebrow. "Corrupted thoughts?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Don't worry about it, princess." Damnit... my mind.

I blush lightly and say, "I'm so sorry... I swear my mind is just out of it right now." Just how you want to be out of your pants right now, right Blaze? Stop corrupting me... I sigh in frustration.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Thanks b-but... I don't know what I'll say when I see him next." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I wave my hand and stifle a laugh. "Don't worry if you slip up, I'm used to it by now."

(( Gio is going to be bolded while Lia is gone ))

*"Just say 'I love you.'"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I tilt my head curiously and smirk mischievously at her, "Oh, is that so?"

"B-but he thinks I'm dead..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

*"...Just explain to him why you had to do it. It'll work out, I promise."*


"What the hell are you thinking about now?" I ask, slightly amused.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Everything and nothing."

"I hope so... Thanks, Gio."

- - - Post Merge - - -

When was the last time you had sex, Blaze? Stop it! Ugh... I blush slightly at the thought.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I poke his cheek. "C'mon."

*I grin at her. "You just gotta believe."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

(( 



Spoiler:  Sage rn



Forever broken...
Forever lost...
We will be together.
No matter the cost.


 ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, god... I can't tell you. You'll think I'm such a pervert..." I look away from her gaze.

I smile at Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I pout. "Tellllll meeeeee~"

(( I'm sorry I love this Blaze
#Enjoying it while it lasts ))

*I pat Sage's head. "So where should we go?"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

(I call this: "Conflicted Blaze")

I blush. "Um... I kinda want to umm... do something." I wink suggestively at her.

I shrug. "Sorry but you wanted to know..."

"Hm... I'm not sure. Has Blaze assigned you your official job yet?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I laugh. "Oh my god. Guess I should've expected something along the lines of that." 

*"Sort of. I just kind of hang around as a hacker. How about we call Sai and see what she's doing?"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Sorry if that made you uncomfortable. I just... had a craving for it right now..." I laugh awkwardly.

"Really? We should head to the library and research the history of this place."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Laf. I have an idea. Come to chat.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

*"Sounds cool. Let me call Sai, and see if she wants to come along." I take out my phone and dial her number. *

I frown as my phone buzzes. "Hello?" 

*"Sai, it's me."*

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Whadd'ya need?"

*"Wanna come to the library with us?"*

I glance at Blaze. "I'm..... busy right now."

*"That's too bad. Well, at least you know where to find us. Bye."*

"Bye." I hang up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

Ugh... I was a bit too forward... She'll hate me now... Damnit, Blaze... Keep it in your pants... I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I shove my phone back into my pocket. "I heard a sigh, something wrong?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"I just can't stop thinking about my not so clean craving... Sorry. I'll learn to control myself..." I look down and blush.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Gio. "What happened?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"That'll be interesting to watch." I laugh. 

_Maybe I should try to help him.....

*By ****ing him? Not a chance. *

Welcome back. Where were you?

*Tired. My vote is still for Mace, by the way.*_

I sit down and look up at Blaze. "It's not everyday that the great almighty Blaze blushes."

*I know it was a joke, but it was pretty weak.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm not sure what, but she's busy with something."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I eye her curiously. "Who are you calling brave and almighty?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I flick his forehead softly. "You, ya big dork."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Thanks."

I knock on Blaze's hospital door. I heard he recovered... I take a deep breath. I hope he accepts my terms...

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh. No worries. We can go." I lead him towards the library.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I pause when I hear a knock. "Who is it?" I approach the door.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow Sage.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Mace." I say as I open the door. "I heard Blaze has fully recovered. I just had a few things to tell him. Mind leaving us alone, Sai?"

I shoot a panicked expression at Sai. Just by looking at this guy, I already don't like him...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I glance at Blaze. "Alone probably wouldn't be good for him in his current state."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"What do you-"

I violently blurt out, "Who the **** are you?! You have 15 seconds to explain before I ****ing kill you."

My eyes widen. I say, shaken up a bit, "I'm Mace, the reason you're still alive... unfortunately..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I glance at Blaze again. "... Amnesia."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I realize what I just did and quickly say, "S-sorry... I don't know what came over me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

".... He's getting better, Mace. He's not the same person that he was before."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Really?" I ask surprised.

Feeling insulted, I exclaim, "What the **** is that supposed to mean, Sai?! Was I such an *sshole before and if so, WHY WOULD YOU FALL IN LOVE WITH ME?!"

I take a deep breath. "Sorry... Just had to air that out."

"Yup... he sounds so _improved_."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Mace,_ please._" I ruffle Blaze's hair. "Don't think too much about the past. I'll tell you the full story later, if you _really_ want to know."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I pause by the entrance to the library. I begin to openly gape. "Wow... It's so cozy..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I peek inside. ".....That's a lot of books."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Sai, I don't mean to be rude but we had a deal... He heals then he leaves. I can't jeapordize the others' safety just for your petty love... I'm sorry. For all we know, Mitch could've put a tracking device on him before sending him here. This memory loss could be a lie as well."

(#Lia agrees)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk inside and go over to one of the tables to put down my bag. "Where do we start?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

(( #tru ))

*He's right, Sai. *

I bite my lip.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..... Fine." I glance at Blaze. "But you have to let me take a round trip flight. We can't send him back penniless, and I still have my house."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... I have no idea."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Sai... I wasn't planning on sending him back to _that city_... Mitch still operates there. I'll send him somewhere he can survive. Anyways, he's not penniless. I checked his account and he has a good half a million in there."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'll start by checking the database." I walk over to check one of the library computers.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

_..... Should I follow?

*No. Sai, your life is here. Screw that promise.*_

"....Surviving isn't the same as living. Where are you sending him?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at the rows of computers. _Not exactly my type of computer._


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"I'll figure that out. I'm thinking somewhere with low crime and lots of good job opportunities. He'll be back up on his own feet in no time."

"..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

_*See, Sai? He'll be okay without you.*_

I sit down in a chair. "Just.....give me a bit of time, Mace." I rub my temples. "A lot has happened recently."

_I— I don't know whether or not I should leave with him.

*Don't leave. You're ****ed if you leave and he goes back to the same way as before.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Sai, let me know soon. No pressure but you have until tomorrow."

(My last post for tonight. Night!)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

(( night ))


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Ugh... I was a bit too forward... She'll hate me now... Damnit, Blaze... *Keep it in your pants...* I sigh.



(  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> I look at Jean's sleeping form.
> "I'll stay, I think. You can bring us last."


(Okay, reading back) 
(Meanwhile Jean be like->http://media.giphy.com/media/gBMwM9swFOzks/giphy.gif)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "That's correct. Wait... who's Samantha?"



(This is Samantha -> http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140807224940/degrassi/images/5/50/Juvia.gif oh wait, more like -> http://auto.img.v4.skyrock.net/4621/82404621/pics/3075167519_1_11_UzuXXtGO.gif)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Caught up to dare.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Okay, reading back)
> (Meanwhile Jean be like->http://media.giphy.com/media/gBMwM9swFOzks/giphy.gif)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


(Look, there's Jean-sama in the last one xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Look, there's Jean-sama in the last one xD)



(http://media.giphy.com/media/4U2ytNxBKhRYI/giphy.gif when someone insults Jean-sama...)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

( Sam isn't _quite_ like that yet...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> ( Sam isn't _quite_ like that yet...)



( Yet )
After waking up, I put bandages on my wounds and head out into the city for a little break.


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

I wake up suddenly and turn on the couch to see the room. _Daddy left me..._


( back to this  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I wake up the next day and stretch. I climb out of bed and change into my business suit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Anyone in chat?)


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

( I am ^~^ )

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I wake up the next day and stretch. I climb out of bed and change into my business suit.



I hear a bed creak and some steps. _Is that him?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I go get some food then walk around my house.


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

( Btw, for anyone who doesn't know, he thinks like a 6 year old rn.  )

I start hearing more steps. I look out a window and see it's still a bit dark. _Is that a burglar?_ I start shivering nervously and look at the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I walk in Cygnus room with the lights still off. "Do you have your memories back yet?"


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

"AHH!" I bury my face into my arms and curl up into a ball. "Don't hurt me..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I tap his head and place my hand there. "What?"


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

I scream again. "SOMEONE HELP! THE BURGLAR'S TRYING TO KIDNAP ME!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Mwhahaahahhah!" I grab his head tightly and give an evil smirk, might as well have fun with this until he goes back to his serious self.


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

I feel hands grab my head and I freak out. "HEEEELLPPP!" I start to silently weep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I roll my eyes and let go, folding my arms. "You're an idiot."


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

I keep sniveling. "Everyone says that..." I say quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I sit in a cafe bored and I sigh. 
I roll my eyes. "Pfft. Whatever."


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

I turn to look at him, my eyes swollen red from tears. "Why do you keep saying if I have my memories back?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I flick his head with my finger. "Because you shot yourself, now get your memories back, our your fired, you got that?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

I wake up late the next morning, and rather than make myself breakfast I decide to go to the cafe. I look through the window as I walk to it, and gasp when I notice who's there. _Jean-sama's here!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I drink my tea and look out the window to see Sam staring in at me. "Ugh..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

_Jean-sama noticed me!_ I go into the cafe and order a coffee, then sit down a few tables away form Jean where I can still see him.


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

( time for some back story ^-^ )

"I shot myself? J-Just like... dad..." I start to weep and hide my face again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I turn away uncomfortably and drink my tea. _Just imagine she's not here._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tap him on the shoulder. "Sorry to hear about that."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

I sit and drink my coffee, trying to watch Jean without looking like I'm staring at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I look back and notice her stares, I accidentally knock my cup off the table and it lands on my shirt. "Argh!"


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Why did he?" I get up and wipe my tears. "I-I'm leaving."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

_Oh no!_ I get up and rush over to him. "Jean-sama, are you okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I let him leave and sit on the couch. "Go ahead, come back when you have your memory, thank you."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I try and rub it off as I notice Samantha run over to me. "No, I'm fine, don't worry." I say.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Are you sure? Should I get you some napkins to help clean it up?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I take my bag that has a replacement shirt in, I had brought it just in case. "I can't wear dirty clothes." I start to take off my shirt and change into my new shirt.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Jean-sama, I don't think you sho-" I realise whay I'm saying is silly and stop. "Wait, nevermind..." I keep watching him as he changes the dirty shirt.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I notice her staring, I look at her cluelessly. "What?" I say with a cute face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"N-Nothing, Jean-sama..." I say, pretending I wasn't staring at him. "Aaahh, I think I'm melting again... It's too hot in here..."


----------



## nard (Sep 5, 2014)

I walk out of the room and slam the door. _"Get your memories back! You're an idiot!"_ I finish wiping my eyes and realize my hunger. Before leaving, I go to the kitchen and see a chopping knife. _Hehehe..._ I grab it and twirl it in my hands for a second. _This'll work perfectly~_



( the return of Mr. Knifeeee He's not actually gonna kill him dun worry )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Not..really..." I raise an eyebrow. I notice her legs turning to water slightly. "Erm, Sam...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit on the couch, twirling a pencil in my fingers bored.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"I think it's you, Jean-sama..." I say, trying to stop myself from melting. I then realise what I said and Try to cover it up with, "Because you're like fire, right?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Oh, yeah." I say, grab her arms and shake her. "Hey stop, we're in public."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"...But it's hard to control...." _Especially around you, Jean-sama..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I shake her then pull her close and look her in the eyes cluelessly. (Jean doesn't get girls, he just blushes over guys) "Change back, we can't get the police called on us."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

Our eyes meet as he shakes me, which only makes it harder to control. I close my eyes and concentrate. I stop melting, and slowly the water that melted off me reforms.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I let go and lean back, a hand on my forehead. "Control it next time." I sigh. "I wonder what Carmen is up too..." (Love rival XDDD)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

_Carmen? Is Jean-sama thinking of someone else...?_ "Who's Carmen?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"My boyf- I mean, just a friend, sorta, who I er... Friends with benefits."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

_Boyfriend? Was Jean-sama about to say boyfriend?_ For some reason I start to get angry, but I hide it. "Can I meet him, Jean-sama? You said your friends had weird powers too, can I meet them now that I've gotten all wrapped up in whatever's going on?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Huh? Oh, yeah, just a word of warning, he can be a big jerk." I say and stretch.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"It's fine, I want to meet him."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I scream again. "SOMEONE HELP! THE BURGLAR'S TRYING TO KIDNAP ME!"



(( omfg xD ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "Sai, let me know soon. No pressure but you have until tomorrow."
> (My last post for tonight. Night!)



"....What time tomorrow?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I nod at her, as she struggles to hide the anger. "Okay."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Yay, meeting Jean-sama's friend!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I get up and stretch, but still look small.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"So small and cute..." I think aloud, staring at Jean again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"I'M NOT SMALL! JUST BELOW AVERAGE!" I snap at her angrily.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"That's the same as small... Don't worry, Jean-sama, good things come in cute little packages."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I fold my arms and start to walk back home. "Follow me if you want, just don't call me small."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

I follow behind him. "Is tiny okay? Or little? Or even cute? They're not the exact word."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

((Catching up again ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I get to the hut and open the door. "I'M A PERFECTLY NORMAL HIEGHT!!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

After the accidental sleepover, I look around for Gio and Sage.

I start making some apple cinnamon muffins from a recipe Jade had. _Oh god, please don't burn._
"Oh, hello Jean."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"If you say so, Jean-sama..." I continue to follow Jean until I see someone baking. _That must be Carmen..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I see a girl trailing behind Jean.
"Oooo, Jean's got a stalker. Nice."
Suddenly, I notice the muffins smoking. 
"****ING SH**."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"This is Sam, the one who nearly killed me, but she's not so bad." _She does stare though..._ I fall down on the ouch to relax. "Argh, don't burn the food! I'm hungry wolf boy!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

After taking them out, I stare at them with big puppy-dog eyes.
"Noooooo.."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I find them in the library. ( I think? )
"Hi!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I shush Dusk. "Library." I whisper.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I notice the puppy dog eyes and give blush. _So kawaii!_ I get up and put a hand on his shoulder. "I-It's o-okay, I will help you make some new ones."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"I didn't mean to nearly kill you, Jean-sama... Mitch made me... I think, I can't remember..." Whenever Jean isn't looking at me, I glare silently at Carmen.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Yeah, yeah. Get the flour. Girl-who-nearly-killed-my-"boyfriend", cut up some apples, will you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Ooops.." I cover my mouth, and walk up to them. "What are you doing?" I whisper.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"My name's Samantha...." I grab some apples and start preparing then. _Maybe Jean-Sama will like it if I help?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I blush when he says boyfriend. _He never said we were official... I assumed we were just friends with benefits..._ "I bet I will be a great cook! Ever since I was a kid my chefs made food, so I have no idea how any of this works..." I hold up a mixing bowl. "Uhhhh?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Looking some stuff up."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Mm'kay." I take a book about Mythology, and plop down on a nearby couch.

"Get the flour, not the bowl, Dusty." I smirk.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Dusty?!" I grab the flour and 'accidentally' spill some on him. "Oopssss...." I say then put the right amount in the bowl.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

(Hey guys. What's up)


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Thanks, Jean." I roll my eyes, and put the rest if the ingredients in. "Wanna stir, Fire-boy?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( omfg xD ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"Tomorrow by 6pm."

(I'll be in/out. Busy.)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I grab the bowl and stick my tongue out childishly. "I wouldn't want to get your dirty paws on my cupcakes." I start to stir, but go to fast and it starts to spill out. "Argh, I did something wrong!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"You idiot..." 
I take it from him and stir it properly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Tomorrow by 6pm."
> (I'll be in/out. Busy.)



I bite my lip. "That's......."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I fold my arms and look away. "I-I could do it properly, you just had to ruin my fun..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

I chop up the apples, putting them  in a small bowl as I go. "All done!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I bite my lip. "That's......."



"Hm?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Well done." I say simply to Sam.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I take the apples and mix them in with the batter.
"There. Can you two handle putting them in cupcake tins while I get something outside?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Pfft, of course, I am able, I can do that easily, just you wait and see." I grab the cases and a wooden spoon.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

_Jean-sama said well done! I did something good!_ "I'm sure Jean-sama and I can manage."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I give Mace a weak smile. "Nothing. Just....find a good place, Mace."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Jean-Sama?" I raise an eyebrow.
"Be back in a bit, anyways."
I go outside and peek in through the window. _I know something is up with her.._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I grab the spoon and start scooping one into a case. _Maybe just a little taste..._ I lick the spoon slightly, and before I knew it, I was eating the mixture out the bowl. "Mmmmmm~!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Jean-sama, don't eat it from the bowl! We're supposed to be putting it in the cases!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I decide to finally get up and head outside. I yell for Sai to tell her I'm going out, but there's no response. ((Did Sai leave a note?))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I give a sad cute face. "Why noooooooot?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I decide to finally get up and head outside. I yell for Sai to tell her I'm going out, but there's no response. ((Did Sai leave a note?))



(( Probably.
Imagine a note taped to the fridge explaining her promotion. ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"They're yummier once they're cooked. And if you eat it all form the bowl there'd be none left to cook, silly."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I sigh and stop eating. "Fiiiiiine." I start putting them in cases.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I give Mace a weak smile. "Nothing. Just....find a good place, Mace."



"I will. Well, I'm off to my office to arrange everything." I give a small wave before walking to my office.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> "I will. Well, I'm off to my office to arrange everything." I give a small wave before walking to my office.



I rest my head on the bed.

_*.....It's good that he's leaving, it'll be better for your heart.*_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

Since Jean has the mixture and the cases, I just stand and watch him as he fills the cases.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I look at the fridge.There's a note scribbled out by Sai. My mind flashes back to Sage's note... 

_Oh god. Oh god, oh god, ohgodohgodohgodOHGODOHGOD-_

"...A promotion?"

_Thanks for f**king leaving without saying anything... how am I going to pay for your house?!_

Well, I guess Gio can handle that, but he's at college most of the time... 

I sigh and walk out the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I sit there in silence, unsure how to react.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I look at the fridge.There's a note scribbled out by Sai. My mind flashes back to Sage's note...
> _Oh god. Oh god, oh god, ohgodohgodohgodOHGODOHGOD-_
> "...A promotion?"
> _Thanks for f**king leaving without saying anything... how am I going to pay for your house?!_
> ...



(( Isn't it great that Sai has an automatic payment system connected to her bank account? ;D ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I fill all the cases, feeling like Sam is watching me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I look at Blaze. "...... How are you feeling about the news?" I try to smile, hoping that he doesn't notice my sadness.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I watch them, noticing Samantha staring at Jean.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"I... I don't know how to react... but a part of me hates that man... I don't know why." I fake a smile back at her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

I eventually snap out of it and notice he's finished filling the cases. "Should we put them in the oven or wait for Carmen to come back in?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Oven is like fire right?" I pick up the tray. "I can do that just fine!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I ruffle his hair. "Not a surprise. You two weren't exactly..... _friends._"

*Don't get too close.*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"They'll burn if you cook them with your powers, Jean-sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"R-Really?" I put them in the oven and turn the heat up to FULL, ready to burn the cakes. "That looks about right." I set my hand on fire. "Wait, I could make it hotter..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"No, that's too hot! You won't be able to eat them if they burn..." I turn the heat back down.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Oh... I guess this move is for the best then."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I give her a weird look. "Huh?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Yeah.... I guess so..." My voice breaks. I stare at the floor in an effort to compose myself.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I give a high-pitched squeak as the lights flicker, them go out. All the computer screens turn black.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Don't you want to eat them, Jean-sama? If the oven is too hot, the muffins will burn, and  won't taste very nice."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"O-Okay, then do it for me then..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Don't miss me too much, okay?" I say teasingly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

My eyes widen as the room turns pitch black.

_Stay calm...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

The lights turning off cause a word to appear in my mind: escape.

I blink a few times when I realize the lights actually went out.

I frown when the lights go out. Guess I'll have to go start up the back-up generator...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

I take the tray from him and put it into the oven, at the correct temperature. "See, now they'll cook properly. Should we clean up in here, Jean-sama?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

_NO.NO.NO.NO.NO.NO.NO._

I begin panicking. I climb onto the bed and pull Blaze into a hug, my body trembling.

_I'm scared....I'm so scared....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I clench my fists when the lights go out. _****....._


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I try to get up, but trip and fall onto the floor. "Ooof!"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

(I wanna cause drama...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I frown as I hear a sound. "Hello?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Uhh... you're hugging me too tight..."

I pull out my phone, illuminating the area around us. "I think Mace is on it."

Using my flashlight, I make my way to the generator room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (I wanna cause drama...)



(Join the 'Jean fanboy/girl club at the hut)

I jump at the word clean and grab my supplies. "Did you say cleaning?!?!" I say with a smile.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I stand up, and walk into a chair. "Owww..Gio.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I loosen my grip, but I don't let him go.

Tears begin to fall down my cheeks.

_I'm so scared......_ My body continues to tremble.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I walk into the hut, unsure of what to expect.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Stand still. We should have a back-up generator, right?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I notice Ethan and turn around to clean, trying not to blush.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"I don't like not being able to see myself.." I mutter, stepping into the light of Sage's phone.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Yup. It should be on the map."

I reach the room and start the process of turning the thing on. Wow... can't believe this is the first time we've had to use it...


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I clench my fists when the lights go out. _****....._



((*Was about to win at online poker* ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Wow... I'm gonna wash up the stuff we used, why don't you clean up the flour spills and stuff?" I start to move towards the sink, but after a few steps, I trip over. As I fall I crash into Jean, knocking him down too.

(Hey. Hey Carmen. See me down on the floor with your boyfriend?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I look up and rub my head, not opening my eyes. "Ouch..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Good."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I step inside. "Hey—oh."
I see Ethan and Samantha.
"Ethan, I thought I made it clear you were NOT allowed in here?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I scoot a little closer to Gio.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Oww...." I push myself up slightly, and realise  I'm right on top of Jean. "Jean-sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I look over at Carmen as Sam lies on top of me. "Erm... Help, she's crushing me..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

"Nope. You never did." I grin somewhat evilly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Samantha, get off him."
"Shut up, midget." I snap at Ethan.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I pat Dusk's head. "Scared?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Aaah, sorry Jean-sama!" I quickly get off him, hoping I didn't accidentally hurt him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Maaaaybeeee.." I say quietly.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

"You wanna go mate?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"_Maaaaaybe._"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I loosen my grip, but I don't let him go.
> 
> Tears begin to fall down my cheeks.
> 
> _I'm so scared......_ My body continues to tremble.



(( ... ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I look at Ethan and blush. "Wha?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I chuck a pot at him. "No. Now go before I report you to the police."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I make a pouty face. "What, I can't see what I'm reading!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Carmen, a GIRL is on top of me, what do I do in this kind of situation????"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Suuuuurrreeee..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

"Police? Really." I say, not seeing a phone anywhere. I doubted there was any service anyway.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"I remember you robbing a bank..hmm.." I dial 911 on my phone, and show him.
"Get out."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"And YOU'RE not scared of anything?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Carmen, a GIRL is on top of me, what do I do in this kind of situation????"





TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Aaah, sorry Jean-sama!" I quickly get off him, hoping I didn't accidentally hurt him.



(I got off...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Spiders."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (I got off...)



(Just ignore me, I didn't read that part oops :/)

I get up and go back to cleaning. "No fighting... Please..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"That's generic.." I comment.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I slowly back out the door, cut the phone line, because it was near the side of the house, and then I run.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Not generic, common. And common because spiders are ****ing scary."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

After a few moments, the generator turns on and the power is back. I breathe a sigh of relief as I walk back to my office.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"They just make webs and catch bugs.."
The lights turn on again, and I grin.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

The power comes back on so I stuff my phone back in my pocket.

"..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I notice Blaze is gone as well. _Oh, great, they eloped together and left me alone..._ I walk outside and head to the ocean. It's calmer today.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I open my eyes to see light. I immediately release Blaze. "Sorry...." I mumble. I rub my tears away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yup. Just avoid the fact that they're deadly."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I smell the air. "Are the cakes done yeeeeeet?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Well, I'm bored of researching. Why don't we go do something else?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"...."
I go back to reading my book wordlessly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"It's fine..." Damnit... I lost my chance of escape... Wait, did I really want to escape? I shake off the thought. It's probably nothing...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I move back onto the seat and wipe the last of the tears away. ".... I've always been bad with the dark."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Of course not.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"I'm down with that. Why don't we go hit up Mace?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Can I come?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Oh." I mutter, growing uninterested. Wait... I'm supposed to comfort her or something... Why do I keep saying the wrong things?

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Eh, I've seen enough of my brother. He's probably busy working, as usual..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"... I don't see why not." I glance at Sage. "C'mon, it won't be that bad."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I put the book back on the shelf, then stand next to Gio.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I hit Carmen on the shoulders childishly, to small to directly hit him square in the face. "Come ooooooon, I'm sooooo hungry!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I grab my list and begin scribbling edits onto it.

Ans Ra - Considering his past, I could fly him over here using the excuse of visiting his wife as a cover-up.
Carmen - With Jade gone, he could fake a suicide or simply just vanish. I'm not too sure if the others will look for him. I'll bring him last along with Jean.
Ethan - Easy. He can just walk out and no one would care... but should I bring him? He isn't in any danger.
Jean - Toughest one. I'll have to find a way to bring him in, even if he's last.
Helix - He hurt my sister. The only way I can think of for revenge is to purposely bring him last. That'll show him...
Samantha - New girl. Powers may be unstable. No information on her.

Maybe I should bring Helix in next... Sage would like that...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

_*Mace would've comforted you. Scratch what I said before, he's basically exactly the same. *_


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I sigh. "Fiine, I'll come. But don't expect me to say anything."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"You're acting five."
I hoist him over my shoulder. "May as well treat you that way too."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"....Not very interesting, is it?" I smile weakly.

_* It's not your fault that you're afraid of the dark. *_


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I shrug. "Sorry. I'm just a bit scatterbrained at the moment."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Cool, let's go."

*I'm glad he's leaving. Once an *******, always an *******. Watch him get wasted and pick up a whore on his first day free.*

"No worries."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I follow Gio.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"So... um... what do we do now?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I start walking, my curls bouncing with each step.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I walk into Mace's office. "Hey daddy-o."

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... You should probably get some sleep, you need to prepare for tomorrow."

_*And maybe you'll finally be able to heal, Sai.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I lay the pencil down on the sheet of paper and look up to see Gio. "Hey."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Yo. Whatcha up to?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Alright." I lie back down. "Good night." I turn my head away from her and fall asleep.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I rock back and forth on my feet behind him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Work. What about you?" I add quickly, "Sorry about the lack of structure. I'll call you whenever a job pops up."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

Beary said:


> "You're acting five."
> I hoist him over my shoulder. "May as well treat you that way too."


I blush as I hit him lightly on the back. "HEY, HEY, HEY!"
_Maybe I should send Carmen a call to meet up with me, I need to discuss joining up with me._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Goodnight, Blaze." I whisper. I feel tears begin to well up. "I love you...."

I walk out of the room and head towards Sage's bedroom.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Calm down, potato sack."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Bored. What kind of work?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I try to wriggle free. "I'm NOT a potato! I will kill you Carmen I swear!" In defence, I bite into Carmen's neck angrily. "Let me go!" 
"WHERE THE HELL IS MY PHONE!" I look everywhere, kick over a table and smash a light. "WHERE IS- oh wait, it's in my pocket."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"OUCH!" I drop him, and put a hand to my neck.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

I watch Jean and Carmen with a mixture of emotions, mostly jealousy.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Just planning out how I'll save your friends." I reply cautiously.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

(He only bit lightly btw, no blood XD)
I hit the floor, landing on my head. "Argh! Ouch."


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I pipe up from behind Gio. "Oooh, is Helix next?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I scratch the back of my head. "Um... we'll see."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Moron. Don't bit a wolf."
I turn into a puppy and start snapping at his heels.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I jump back. "Doggy, STAHP!" I put my finger out to push him away.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I start lightly gnawing on his finger.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Eep!" I try to pull my finger away as he gnaws on it. "Carmen, you're so mean!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I give him puppy eyes of CUTENESS.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Cool. He's a nice kid."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

My face goes from scared anger to pure blushing adorableness, I completley forget the puppy is Carmen and push the puppy against my face in a tight cuddle. "It's so cute, Nya~!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I sigh and sit down on the bench. I lean my head back on the seat. "It's okay." I say to myself, "She's dead, you're alive. She wouldn't want to see you obsessing like this. You can start over. You can salvage what relationships you do have. You can do this..." I laugh a little at my own personal pep-talk, and then smile. _At least I have the good memories of Sage..._ But I can move on. I know I can.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 5, 2014)

I continue to watch from the corner in silence. _Jean-sama.... _


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I lick him with my doggy tongue on the lips.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

"Gio, do you think I should bring Helix next? I feel a bit conflicted..." I admit.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

".... I don't see why not. At this point, he's probably one of the easiest to fly over here."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

( Jean grabs the dog and throws it across the room because saliva isn't clean.  )
I giggle and hug the puppy. "Nya~!" I smile and hug the puppy.
I ring Carmen's cell.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I wriggle away and turn human again, then answer my phone. "Hello?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Hello, _partner_, I hope you're not to busy, I would like to discuss something with you. You know, about assignments, ect."
I jump onto him as he phones, knocking him too the floor. I hug him tightly and rub my face against his. "Nya~!" I was still in 'cute' mode.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I make a snap decision. _I can start over. Too many memories here..._ I run home and pack my few belongings, then I head to the airport. I buy  a ticket to the first place I see, not really caring or paying attention. _This is so exciting!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Oof—yeah, about that..I quit. Bye." 
I hang up. "JEAN, GET OFF!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

"Not fair!" I crawl back a bit and cross my arms with a pout.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"I think you'll change your mind when you notice the cupcakes are burning…"


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I glance over at my computer screen as a notification pops up. I start hacking into the airline's website and edit Helix's destination. After doing so, I crack my knuckles. Great. This'll all work out now. I notice Dusk. "Dusk, someone will be arriving tonight. Can you go to the airport right now?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 5, 2014)

(I WANNA CAUSE MORE DRAMA BUT THE GOD DAMN POLICE, CARMEN'S GON CALL THE POLICE)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 5, 2014)

I widen my eyes. "NO!" I run over to the oven quickly and check on them.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I nod, and go out of the office, then head to the airport.

( Dinner, be right back. )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I give my ticket to the lady when I finally reach the front of the line. She says my ticket is incorrect, and there must have been an error in the system. After a confusing and convoluted process, I finally get the correct ticket and soon I'm boarding the plane.


----------



## Myst (Sep 5, 2014)

I pass out from excitement.

My eyes widen. "Uh... Gio, can you watch her?"

(I gtg)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Sure." I hoist Sage over my shoulder. "Let's go back to your room."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I look around, and notice that the rest of the plane seems empty... "Huh. I guess..." I check my ticket. "...Spain isn't very popular anymore."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I look around, and notice that the rest of the plane seems empty... "Huh. I guess..." I check my ticket. "...Spain isn't very popular anymore."



(( Dat 25% unemployment rate doe ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I arrive at the airport and take my seat.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I finally disembark from the plane after a much shorter flight than I expected. I see that I'm on a lone landing strip in what appears to be the middle of nowhere... this doesn't seem like Spain... I notice a girl staring at me as I get off. "Uh... where am I?" I ask.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Right where you should be. Com with me, there's someone you'd probably love to see."
I start walking in the direction of the HQ.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I begin walking behind her, at a safe distance. I'm very suspicious...


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"You know a girl named Sage, right?" I say, continuing to walk.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

"I *knew* a girl named Sage..." I sigh. "Please don't mentio- ...wait, how do you know about her? Were you the one that killed her?!" I back away from her, ready to fight.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I roll my eyes as we approach the building. "Come inside, please. You'll want to talk to everyone.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I take out a pen when I arrive at Sage's room.

_Just gotta write all my worries away._

I begin scribbling on paper.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I walk inside, keeping my wits about me in case I'm walking into Mitch's trap.


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I guide him through the hallways, then knock on Sage's door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I stand up. "...Who is it?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I was eating dinner >^< ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"Dusk, Helix's here. Is Sage there?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Nope. I have no idea where she went."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

_Sage...? No. Stop. This is some sort of trick... it has to be... just play along._ "Do you... er... know where we can find her?" 

((He doesn't know it's Sai yet ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

( Didn't Gio drop her off in Sage's room...???? )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"She was at the library awhile ago, I think. I have no idea where she is now." I reach for the doorknob.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> ( Didn't Gio drop her off in Sage's room...???? )



(( He's still walking there 
He may've stopped for food ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

((Just keep them away until Myst gets back  Helix needs to deny her vitality(?) until they actually meet. ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

I turn towards Helix.
"Well, Helix, make yourself at home."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I open the door.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

"Where exactly should I do that? Forgive me if I'm a little suspicious of some secret operation that hijacked my flight leaving me alone with a bunch of people I've never met before," I say sternly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Helix, calm down."


----------



## Beary (Sep 5, 2014)

"I'll look for Gio."
I walk off.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I wave goodbye to Dusk. "Good luck."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I turn to the woman who emerges from the room and I- _SAI?!_

"Wh-...what...?" I say, backing away. "What the f**k are you doing here? And where are we?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I sigh and run my hand through my hair.  "Come inside, I guess I have some explaining to do."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

"Uh... sure..." I walk inside and sit down on a couch. "First of all," I start in, "why didn't you tell me in person that you were f**king eloping here with Blaze?" I look at her angrily.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I close the door behind Helix. ".... Because I didn't." My heart pangs.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

"What's that supposed to mean?" I say. I keep my voice firm, but I speak a little more gently now, having noticed Sai's change in tone.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I turn to Helix and feel tears welling up. "Yes.... I came here with Blaze. No, we didn't elope."

_I think I'd be much happier if we did.

*You aren't supposed to love him anymore.*

Too bad, I still do._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

"Did you... turn him in? Or are we prisoners...? Actually, where the hell are we?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"....No. Blaze..... he'll be leaving soon. You could call this place a Rebel HQ. We're safe here."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

"I'm... this... what? You can't let Blaze just leave like that! He could... uh..." I look away. "He could go back to Mitch's side or something..." I say. _She loves Blaze. She can't let go of him that easily..._ I hope she bought my lackluster act.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Amnesia, Helix. He has amnesia. H— He doesn't remember anything....." I trail off when a tear slides down my cheek.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

"Hey..." I try to be comforting and pat her back gently. "What are you crying for? This could be good... you guys can actually give it a fair shot without him having to play the villain all the t-..." I suddenly remember what she had said about Blaze leaving. "Wait... if he's an amnesiac, why is he leaving?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

I pull Helix into a hug."M— Mace doesn't want him here..." I begin to sob. 

_I want to have a happy love. Is that so hard? Is that so impossible for someone like me?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

I hug Sai back, nestling her head on my shoulder. "Shh... it'll be alright. Whoever this 'Mace' guy is, he can f**k off..." I say, in my most soothing tone. (p))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"Mace gave me a job here, Helix... I— I can't....." Another wave of emotion hits me.

(( GUIS REMEMBER THAT SAI IS SMALL AND SHORT ; ^ ; ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 5, 2014)

"Well, I don't see why Blaze needs to leave, especially considering he's not a threat anymore... I know what he means to you, and I won't let it happen..." _If Sage and I can't be together, I at least need Sai to be happy..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2014)

"I don't know how to convince Mace...." I bite my lip. "I— I don't even know if he wants to stay." At that thought I begin to sob harder.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh. "He will want to stay, Sai. And if he doesn't, then he's not the person you fell in love with..." I think for a moment. "Don't worry so much about it... just show him how much you enjoy being with him, and he should get it if he's as smart as I think he is." I admit.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"Tomorrow." I whisper. "M— Mace wants him to leave tomorrow...."

_*The kid's right. If he doesn't want to stay, move on. You're too good for him. *_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Well, I say we should rest up tonight." I say, trying to be polite and end this conversation before I fall asleep. I've been awake for a long time... "Then in the morning, I can have a talk with Blaze... and this 'Mace' person..." I continue hugging her, but yawn loudly in spite of myself...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I nod and sniffle. "....You can take the couch. I'll nap on the floor."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"But your bed's right there..." I say. "Why would you sleep on the floor?" I ask curiously.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I grab a pillow and a blanket from Sage's bed. ".... It's not my bed." 

(( imagine they broke the hug idk ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh, so you've got a roommate who hogs the bed?" I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I nod. "... Basically."

I place the pillow on the floor. "Night, Helix."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Alright, I'm just going to get myself unpacked then sleep..." I lie on the couch. "But I'll just... take a break first..." I end up falling asleep almost as soon as I lie down.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I dim the lights and fall asleep.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((brb ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

(( kk ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( bloop changed my title/collectibles ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((BAAAACK what did I miss ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

(( Lafiel becoming lord of the butts ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((Oh, have you retired from the gif game? lol))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

(( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

(p))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

(( idk what collectibles to use bc I don't have all that many ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I'll probs just change everything back later >_> ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( idk what collectibles to use bc I don't have all that many ))



((lol, it's better than my 2 easter eggs XD (probably rotten by now ew )))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

((Alright fixed them

*sheds a tear bc missed the egg hunt* ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((lol, it's better than my 2 easter eggs XD (probably rotten by now ew )))



(( shhh
assume they're plastic ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((Oop, brb again))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

(( Kay, you should sleep soon ;P ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((*When you feel like you're actually getting a lot better then stand up and get hella dizzy and weak*))

((back ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

(( wb
#same))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((OOH! You un-invisible-inated!  *totally didn't fall half-asleep and lie dazed in bed for an hour*))


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

(I'm home... Woo!)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((Hi Myst))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Wo, ninja'd XD))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Somehow I knew you were going to get home right before 4AM... ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

(I'm on my third sleep life. XD )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((But I might go bc of 4AM... wanna continue RP for a few mins?))


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

(Meh. Go in chat.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Assume Gio dropped Sage off and went to own room)

I walk into my room to find the others already asleep. I hope I don't wake them up. I tip tie over to my closet to change into pajama's.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I wake up in the middle of the night. I look around to see Sage changing clothes. "Oh, ****..." I say. "I'm dreaming again..." I sigh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I quickly finish changing then say, "Helix, it's not nice to watch someone change." I blush slightly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"I didn't think those laws applied in dreams..." I say sleepily.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "You're not dreaming."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Yeah, okay, and I've just been waking up in the middle of the night to talk to Sage herself for the last week or so..." I say incredulously.

"Wow, my mind is literally playing tricks on me..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Whatever, dumb*ss. I'm going to sleep." I walk towards my bed and climb in the covers. I take my bracelet off for the first time and set it on the table beside me. "There's room in the bed. Want to keep me warm?" I ask teasingly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I slowly stand up from the couch. "Wh...what? You're... sleeping...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Yeah." I say in a 'duh' tone. "It's late."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"You're..." I look her up and down. "...Alive?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I mentally facepalm. "Yeah..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm hit by a brick wall of emotions. I stand in silence, conflicted, for a while and ask, "...Do you have any idea... what you put me through?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm tired... We can talk tomorrow."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"No. We can talk now. What the hell were you thinking?" I try to keep my voice low, to a harsh whisper.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"I... I... don't know what I was thinking. I felt like I lacked a purpose and coming here gave me one but when I saw how it affected you... It broke me. Ask the others. They almost forced me to take depression pills. You're not the only one who suffered." I say bitterly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"You didn't have fake your death, though! Why the hell would you put everyone through that, Sage?! There's no other way you could've done it?! Maybe fake a runaway, or a kidnapping, or even just say you're going on f**king vacation?! Why did you fake your death?!" I realize that I've been yelling at her and look down.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

Tears start to spill down my face. I mutter, "**** you, Helix... It's not always about you." I turn my head away and close my eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I grab her shoulder. "Listen, Sage, I'm sorry for that. But I just want some answers. _Please._ You know I'm glad you're alive, but I need to know why this was even necessary in the first place..." I blink back tears. _She's been alive this whole time and all I've done is hurt her. Awesome._


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I mumble, "In the morning, Helix... Just come sleep."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I widen my eyes. "NO!" I run over to the oven quickly and check on them.



(I WENT TO CHECK WHAT MY LAST POST WAS, GUYS WE BURNED THE CAKES! NO! NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooOoOOoo! *shoots self*)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh. "Okay..." I stand still, unsure of whether she wants me sleeping on the bed or on the couch.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Can you keep me warm?" I ask quietly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"I..." I'm surprised that she's still open to that idea after THAT. "Sure." I smile weakly and get under the covers next to her. I hug her, probably a little too tightly. I fall asleep within minutes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I fall asleep inside Helix's warm embrace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((OOH! You un-invisible-inated!  *totally didn't fall half-asleep and lie dazed in bed for an hour*))



((#few days late 
Took a nap xC ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( also dying in the bathroom rn bc I have a stomach ache ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I go back to my room, and sleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I try and open the oven to get the cupcakes. "PLEASE DON'T BE BURNED, PLEASE DON'T BE BURNED, I WANT TO EAT YOU AND ABSORB YOUR POWER, YOUR YUMMY APPLE MUFFIN POWER, OH PLEASE DON'T BE BURNED!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I turn towards Jean. "They're burned. Good job."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I fall to my knees dramatically and hit my head off the floor in shock. "No way, why, all I wanted was to eat cake, but this happened, it's like it has died, my baby has died. My beauty. My beloved cake. Oh well, I might as well crawl into a ball and never talk to anyone again."
_GODDAMIT, Carmen denied me after he agreed. I hate it when people break promises. I might have to... Do something about this..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I pat him on the head.
"I was kidding."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Y-you were...?" I look up at him. "My baby is... Alive..." I jump up and cheer. "YAYYYYYY, NOW LETS EAT MY BABY!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"Good. Now TAKE THEM OUT BEFORE THEY BURN!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I quickly take them out, not using gloves because since the injection thing, I am basically fire (like how Sam is literally Water) so it doesn't burn me. "IT SMELLS SO GOOOOOOOOD!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"Put the tray on the counter and wait for them to cool."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"But I wanna eat them nooooooooow." I whine like a baby I put them in the counter. "I don't wanna wait!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"Too bad."
I sling him over my shoulder again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I wail my arms. "Argh, Carmen staaaahhhpp!" I kick my legs and wriggle around.


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"Never!"
I toss him on the bed of my room, go out, and lock the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Never!"
> *I toss him on the bed *of my room, go out, and lock the door.



rolleyes 
Hitting the bed, I roll off. "I'M NOT A TOY YOU CAN JUST CHUCK AROUND!" I run to the door to open it, but it's locked. I wait my arms off the door. "HEY LET ME OUT NOW!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I glare at Carmen from a slight distance. "That wasn't a very nice thing to do to Jean-sama!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"Pfff, if it keeps him from eating all the muffins, it's nice enough. I'll let him out in a couple minutes."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I continue hitting the door. "THIS IS NOT FAIR!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"But he doesn't like it, don't upset him like that!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"He'll thank me later."
I unlock the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I push the door open accidentally as I hit it, making me fall through. I land on my face. "Ouch."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"You want a muffin, or no?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Yes... Please..." I say, face still planted on the floor. 

( Carmen holds the cake up high and out of reach XD )

"Cygnus, I have an assignment for you, if you're not still in baby mode that is."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I take a muffin out of the tin, and put it on his head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Thanks..." I say with a sigh, I take the cake off my head and go to eat it, when I hear a phone ring. "Huh?" 
I phone Carmen again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I pick up my phone, growing impatient. "What?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"I think I have something belonging to you dear little sister, it would be a shame of you to turn down my simple request just to meet with you. Wouldn't it? But you can't tell anyone about this, or the thing I have might be... Destroyed..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"F**k you, Mitch. Leave me alone." I hang up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

(Dammit I have a fun thing planned, pick up XD)
I ring again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I pick up again.
"WHAT DO YOU WANT?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"I WANT YOU TO BE A GOOD DOGGY AND COME MEET ME IN THE WOODS ON THE OPPOSITESIDE OF THE CITY, OR I WILL DESTROY THE LAST MEMORY OF YOUR SISTER YOU HAVE!" I snap and hang up. I find Cygnus. "Grab the bags, I have so,e fun planned for us. Like a father-son event we can have, are you up for it?"


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

I wake and hear Mitch say something about "father-son event". I instantly snap awake. "Okay!" I run and grab the bags and go back to him. "Yaay, some fun!" I jump up and down.


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"...I need to go. Don't destroy the house while I'm gone?"
I go out the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Mmmm, oh, okay." I start eating the muffin as he leave. _What's that all about?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I go to where I am supposed to meet Mitch.
"This better be worth it.."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

_Where's he going?_ I wonder. When Carmen's gone, I find myself staring at Jean again, watching him eat his muffin.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I watch from the hill in the woods I stand on with Cygnus. I notice Carmen down in the woods. I prepare my rifle and point it at the man. "Cygnus, some farther-son bonding time. First event is hunting, wolves are in season." I fire a dart that hits Carmen in the neck. (It should make him unable to control his powers and become a wolf.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I notice Samantha staring. "Are you jealous of my muffin? Here." I pass her one.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Ooo, can I try too?" I watch the the bullet hits a person's neck. "Hey, that isn't a wolf!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Huh? Oh, thanks Jean-sama," I take the muffin. _But I was looking at you, Jean-sama, not the muffin..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I feel a sharp pain in the side of my neck, and put my hand up to it.
_A dart..****._ I can already feel myself losing control..


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"It's a stinky wolf in disguise, give it a second and it will come out."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I notice Samantha still staring. "Is there something else you want?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I turn into my wolf form and start howling, loud enough to be heard throughout the city.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"N-no..." I look away quickly and take a bite of my muffin.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I hear a howl. "Was that...?" _Carmen?_
"See, now, let's mount this on our fireplace." I line up another shot.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"What was that? A howl?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I start prowling, sizing up my enemy. Foam drips out of my mouth.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I grab Sam by the hand and run out the door dragging her with me. "I have a bad feeling about this..."
I fire a shot, aiming for the wolfs leg.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Where are we going, Jean-sama?" I ask. I start running to keep up, so I'm not being dragged behind.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I stop running. "I... Have no idea... We should follow the noise, but it stopped..."


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

I cover my ears as the wolf howls. I look and see him coming towards us. "Is he coming to eat us?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Not if you shoot him." I tell Cygnus.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"I think it was that way," I point in the direction I heard a howl from before. "I'm not sure though..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"If you say so, Sam, I trust you."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I dodge the bullet and start running towards the pair, aiming for the older man.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

_Jean-sama trusts me!_ "Come on, let's hurry up."


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

"He's getting closer!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

As he pounces, move back and aim for his face, pulling the trigger.


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

It catches me in the ear, and I yelp in pain. I keep going, and catch the man's leg in my jaws.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

( I see you Myst. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

He bites into my leg and I growl at him. "BAD DOG!" I grab my hunting knife and stab at his back. "You're certainly stronger than your little sister, that's for sure." 
I arrive at the woods and hear fighting. "What's going on, where are they?"


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

My eyes widen as blood splatters everywhere. I get up and run in the opposite direction, deeper into the forest.


( dundundunnnnn )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"I don't know, Jean-sama..." I look around, but can't see them.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I go to fire another shot, but I suddenly feel a huge pain across my face.
I run up to my dad and punch him with a fire fist straight across the jaw.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( I see you Myst. )



(And? I'm not trying to hide.  )


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I fall onto the ground, blood seeping out of my wound.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

After pushing my dad back, I grab the injured dog and try to help it up. "C-Caremen!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I snarl in his face, still not back to normal.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

_Ewww.... There's so much blood.... _I try to ignore the blood, which makes me feel slightly nauseous. "What happened...?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((Good morning! Or afternoon! Or evening! We're such a diverse group ))


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Good morning! Or afternoon! Or evening! We're such a diverse group ))




( Join chat. ^~^ )


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I turn back to normal, and pass out.

( Bye guys! Wish me luck at a water park.. )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime-skip!))

I wake up, disoriented. _Was that all real?_ I realize I'm hugging Sage tightly, and my question is answered. I don't want to get up just yet, because Sage feels so warm... I pull her closer, and smile.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I watch as Carmen turns back to normal, covered in blood. I turn and shout angrily at my dad. "WHAT THE HELL?!" 

(Will post later, family wants everyone to be downstairs watching the new doctor who @_@)


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I yawn, feeling tired still, but wake up anyways. "Morning."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh..." I hadn't realized that Sage was waking up. "Morning."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I stay there, speechless, and unsure of what to say.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Um..." I still feel a bit bad for what happened last night. "Wanna show me around?" I ask, hoping to end the awkward silence.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Sure. I just... umm... have to change first." I say, climbing out of bed.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Uh, okay. Me t-" I realize I went to sleep in my day clothes. "Or not... anyways, I'll wait outside?" I walk out into the hallway and lean against the wall.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I change into a dark blue shirt and jeans then walk out into the hallway. "So... Where do you want to see first?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Uhm... I don't actually know. I don't know what's even here. So I guess just give me the grand tour?" I smile sheepishly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"This place is huge. That could take hours and I don't know this place well. Want to go meet Mace?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I remember what Sai said about Mace. I'll need to talk with him eventually anyways. "Sure." I say. "But first... Who is he, exactly?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"He's my overprotective older brother." I say as I start leading Helix to his office.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh... why does he want Blaze to be shipped off?" I ask, still not understanding his motive.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Blaze came here to try to murder Mace. I don't know why." I shrug as I pause outside Mace's door.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"But Blaze has amnesia now, right? Does he even remember who Mace is?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Wait, Blaze has amnesia?!" I slowly open the door.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh, I thought you knew. I'm not sure if it's true,  but Sai told me about it..." I peer into the room as Sage opens the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I look up to see Sage walk in. "You're up early. What's up?" I spot Helix behind her and say, "Welcome, Helix. I'm sorry about the confusion. I knew if I told you then you wouldn't come."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Hey." I say. "You're Mace?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Yes, I am."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I wake with a start. Nightmares again. _Who am I? Am I alone? What happened to Helix? He left me... He hates me... I am nothing. I am nothing._ I shiver and look around. It seems like it's morning now.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

(( back and reading 
I have Saturday classes btw >_> ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

(Back, just finished the new episode of Doctor Who, might be a bit AFK tho)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Okay, then. Mind telling me why I'm here?" I say to Mace.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I wake with a start. Nightmares again. _Who am I? Am I alone? What happened to Helix? He left me... He hates me... I am nothing. I am nothing._ I shiver and look around. It seems like it's morning now.




Light seeps through the window and I open my eyes to see Shadrach. "Oh... Morning."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Where else would you have gone?" I ask confused.

I whisper into Helix's ear, feeling a bit disappointed, "Did you not want to come?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Hey." I say, trying not to seem shaken.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I dunno." I say. 

I say quietly back to Sage, "I'm glad to be here now, but I didn't even know I was coming. I'm just a bit confused." I smile a little.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I clear my throat. "Helix, may I have a word with you in private? Sage, it'll only be a moment. Please wait outside."

I sigh. "Alright." I walk out into the hallway and close the door behind me.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"What is it?" I say, even more confused by Mace suddenly kicking out Sage. "What am I allowed to hear that your own sister isn't...?"


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Hey." I say, trying not to seem shaken.




I awkwardly looked around the room. "So... what's goin' on in your life?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Helix, this is going to be hard for me to say but... I have a few ground rules if you plan to date my sister or whatever you two consider yourselves."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I look off to the side. "Didn't seem hard for you to say... What kinds of rules...?" 

"What? Nothing. Just... stop talking to me so much." _He's a guy! How do I find him attractive? I'm not gay. I'm not anything. I'm nothing. I don't matter. I'm a pawn with no purpose._


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "What? Nothing. Just... stop talking to me so much." _He's a guy! How do I find him attractive? I'm not gay. I'm not anything. I'm nothing. I don't matter. I'm a pawn with no purpose._




"Eh, makes sense. You probably just woke up. Well, I'm going to back to bed. Jesus, why is it so hot?!" I kick the blanket off and turn so my back is facing him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Well, for starters, I don't want you and Sage to spend too much time together. Especially alone time. Just... please don't sleep in the same bed or anything..." I laugh awkwardly. "Oh, and if I hear her complaining about you. Let me rephrase that. If you hurt her, I will make you regret it. I told her not to go with the fake death route but she thought it was the only way that would work. I know that hurt both of you. Not just you but her." I begin detailing how Sage was acting during her time without Helix.

"Sorry for blathering... just... don't be an *sshole. Sounds good?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh..." It hurts me to hear how she was acting during her absence, and I already feel like an *sshole... "But I'll be sure not to hurt her. And as for sharing a bed, um... we've kinda already been doing that for a while..." _And sometimes more than that._

I look down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> "Eh, makes sense. You probably just woke up. Well, I'm going to back to bed. Jesus, why is it so hot?!" I kick the blanket off and turn so my back is facing him.



I see him turn away from me. He looks pretty muscular... no! What am I thinking? "****..." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh. "I guess I really am out of loop when it comes to Sage..." I scratch the back of my head. "I guess that's fine... Just make sure you're using..." I cough. "protection if you do anything more."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Wh-what?" I say, suddenly flustered. "I wasn't planning... uh, I... I mean, I would, but... I mean, not yet, maybe later on... I mean, it only happened once, but we were-" I stop myself. _Oh god, please tell me he didn't hear that._


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Helix, you seem like a good kid. Don't worry too much." I smile reassuringly.


----------



## nard (Sep 6, 2014)

I try to fall asleep. _Why is this so hard sometimes?_ I scratch under my eyepatch. _I wonder what everyone's doing._ I close my eyes and think about Shad. _I can tell he misses Helix. And that Blaze fellow, I hope the group isn't still with him._ Drifting off to sleep with everyone on my mind, I 'open' my eyes to see myself standing in an office. A man is in front of me and looks like Sage. _Her brother?_ The vision ends and I actually fall asleep.


( He saw thru Helix btw )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I exhale slightly at his remark. "Well, then... uh..." I try not to meet his gaze. "Anything else?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I think for a moment. "That's all. Just make sure she doesn't hurt herself though I doubt that since you're here now." I check the time. "Go make sure she eats too. I can't have her starving herself either."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh, alright." I exit the office into the hallway, and see Sage. "Where to next? Maybe the dining hall? Your brother wants you to eat."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I watch him walk out then turn back to my work.

"What did he tell you? I hope he wasn't too bad... And sure, I guess the dining hall is okay..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I wake up to find Helix gone. "..... He either found Sage, or he's going to do something really _really_ bad."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Okay, lead the way." I smile. "And Mace just had some... uh... commentary about our relationship."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh?" I start walking towards the dining area.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I follow, and continue. "Yeah, he laid down some ground rules. He let up with some of them once I explained that they'd already happened, but he still doesn't want us spending too much time alone together..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh." I walk up to the line and start filling a tray with a muffin and a glass of orange juice.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I get in line, too. _I feel like I'm forgetting something... ****! I forgot to ask about Blaze!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I exit the line then glance at the tables looking for a place to sit.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh at the laptop screen. "I can't believe I left my Cintiq at home...." I glance over to the food line and notice Sage. "Hey!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I spot Gio sitting at a table and go over to join him. "Hey!" 

I take the seat across.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Are you f**king kidding me. GIO got here before me? GIO?!?"

I sit down next to Sage. "Wow, Gio? You're here, too?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"What's up?" I glance at Helix. "Looks like Mace came through."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Helix came last night." I say cheerfully.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Yeah, hehe." I look around while I lick my lips and consume my muffin. ((Oh sorry, I thought seductive muffin-eating was a thing now. )) "So... when did you get here?" I ask Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

_I.... I should go see Blaze..._

"Cool. See, Mace is a good guy." 

"Awhile back. Came here for a job."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Eh, I guess he is." I take a bite of my muffin, savoring the taste.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I reach for the doorknob.

_"Have you heard about the new amnesia patient?"

*"OMG YES. Isn't he soooo cute?"*_

(( I'm sorry I needed Fangirl nurses ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"You don't like Mace either?" I say to Sage, then quickly catch myself, "I mean, you don't like Mace?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I laugh. "He's not really my favorite person..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

_"Hell. Yes. Like damnnnn. I want some of that."

*"I heard he was taken though......"*

"Who cares? He can't remember her anyway. I bet he wanted to forget about her."_

I open the door and begin my walk towards the Medical center.

_*What if they're right, Sai? You can't possibly actually trust Blaze.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frown. "Why not? He helped us all come here, and he's protecting Sai from asshats like Blaze."

(( Gio doesn't know about the amnesia ;D ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh. Well, he seems nice enough, but... something about him just rubs me the wrong way... and the fact that he's apparently deporting Blaze doesn't help, either..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh. "I know I'm supposed to like him and all but I don't... Can we please change the subject?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I frown. "Why not? It'll be better if Blaze is gone."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I push the door open and enter the medical center.

*Blaze isn't the type for commitments. You know that. Save yourself now.*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Gio, Sai won't be happy unless Blaze stays. You can't deny her that, even if you don't like the guy. I mean, I hate him too, but she clearly doesn't." I sit back, chewing my muffin and taking in its beautifully crafted flavor.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I finish up my muffin then take a sip of my orange juice.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I bite my lip. ".... I don't want to see her get used and thrown away by him."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I make more edits to my list.

Ans Ra - Considering his past, I could fly him over here using the excuse of visiting his wife as a cover-up. He's not in any danger but I'll keep an eye on him.
Carmen - With Jade gone, he could fake a suicide or simply just vanish. I'm not too sure if the others will look for him. I'll bring him last along with Jean.
Ethan - Easy. He can just walk out and no one would care... but should I bring him? He isn't in any danger. I can hold off on bringing him until it's absolutely necessary.
Jean - Toughest one. I'll have to find a way to bring him in, even if he's last.
Helix - He hurt my sister. The only way I can think of for revenge is to purposely bring him last. That'll show him... He's here now.
Samantha - New girl. Powers may be unstable. No information on her.

I guess that means Samantha is next then the last group will be Carmen and Jean since I promised to bring those two together.

I put my list down and start to look up information on Samantha that could help me to bring her here.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Stay away from Car-" 
I slap Jean across the face, push him back away from Carmen and aim my gun at him. "Oh shut up, I'm your father, you should show me some respect!" 
"..."
"That's what I thought." I turn to Cygnus. "Take wolf boy with us, let's get home, we need to skin the wolf."
"Don't you touch-" My dad punches me across the door and I pass out.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"He could've thrown her away a long time ago. If he does now, it's a learning experience for Sai, and she can be done with him. Relationships are usually built on a foundation of taking stupid risks anyway."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I finish my orange juice and set the empty glass on my tray.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

".... I've never thought of it that way." I admit. 


I pause when I hear someone's voice.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I notice Cygnus ran off. "OMFG." I pick up Carmen, holding him close, I look square in his face. "I'm not gay rolleyes, but I can see why you would bang him, Jean." I say to Jean who had already passed out and walk off, leaving Cygnus.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"How dare you do that to Jean-sama!" Full of rage, I create a ball of water in my hands and throw it as hard as I can at Mitch as he starts to leave.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I step aside from the water ball, looking at Samantha. "Little girl, don't even bother." I walk off and get in my car.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Jean-sama, wake up..." I kneel down next to Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't wake up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Jean-samaaaa.... Wake up!" I shake him slightly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

*".....Why didn't we just use that amnesia cure on the patient? It's passed through all our testing already."*_

".... I have no idea. We just got ordered not to. It's not really our problem anyway."

*"I guess so..."*_

I clench my fists. "They had a drug....?"

(( Hopefully I'm doing this right > ^ < ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I finish my muffin and ravenously start in on my humongous omelet.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

'Nyaaaaa~" I don't wake up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I continue to shake him. _He won't wake up, how can I get Jean-sama to wake up? Maybe I could splash him with water? Sleeping beauty wake up kiss?  _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I curl into a ball, cuddling into her in my sleep, starting to say something. "...a.....m..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

The doctors exit the room and walk down the hall.

_*Don't you dare.*_

I slip inside the room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

_Huh? Jean-sama is talking in  his sleep... What's he saying..?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"...mmmmmmm... Car....men..." I start to make kissy faces. (Time for Sam to go cray cray )


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

After a bit of searching, I finally find Samantha's number. I check the time. Noon. She should be awake by now.

I pick up my office phone and dial her number.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

_Carmen? He's dreaming about Carmen? _I notice he's making kissy faces, and start to get upset. My phone rings in my pocket, so I pull it out and answer it. "Hello?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"This is a really big lab..." I mumble. 

_A lot larger than anything at the university....

*Get out of there. Now.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "Hey. This is going to sound really weird and I'm trying not to creep you out or anything but I heard you met Mitch and he did something to you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I stay silent for a long time. _Who's this? How does he know what happened? _"Who is this?" I ask eventually.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I begin searching for the drug, taking care not to move anything.

_*Stop.*_

My head feels like it's about to burst. "I'm...not...letting...you...****ing...take...over....."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"My name's Mace. I'm on your side."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I open a cabinet to see rows upon rows of vials.

"They... They had a cure...."

_It was in mass production too..._

My head begins to throb once again. "Stop. Lia. This body is MINE."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

My computer screen lights up. An intruder in the lab? I wonder who it is... I remember I was on the phone still so I send a message to the guards to check it out.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

_But how do I know if I can trust him? What if he's actually on Mitch's side?_ "In answer to your first question, yes, I met Mitch," I answer cautiously. _I shouldn't tell him anything Mitch doesn't already know at first, in case he's on his side..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I grab a vial and run to Blaze's room.

_Sorry, Lia._


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Did he harm you in any way? Did anything weird happen?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I open the door and rush inside. _If this works...._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Did he harm you in any way? Did anything weird happen?"



(what are you talking about, Jean's Dad would never hurt anyone )


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

Holding the phone with one hand, I stand up and walk over to the security room located a few doors down from my office. Soon, I'll find out who the intruder was.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I hesitate for a moment. "...He injected me with something. I'm not sure what it was exactly, but since then, I've been able to do weird stuff..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I check the dosage on the vial.

"Looks like this is all I'll need." I bite my lip. 

"Is this really the right thing to do...? He— He could lead a normal life..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"I'm sorry that you had to get dragged into this... I need to put a stop to Mitch soon. But... are you in any danger soon? Who have you met so far?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I approach the asleep Blaze and shake him softly. "Blaze, wake up." I try to keep my voice quiet.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I wake up to someone shaking me. I ask in a sleepy voice, "Hm? Is it time to go already?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Jean and myself were both kidnapped by Mitch, and we escaped together, and since then I met his boyfriend Carmen."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I bite my lip. "... No. Just... don't hate me,_ please_." 

_Is it really alright for me it inject him...? I— I've just been so lonely...._

I grab a syringe and fill it with the vial's contents.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I find the right view and start playing from when I suspected it would start. After seeing a few people converse and leave, the lab is empty. I fast forward a bit and almost gasp when I see Sai sneak in and take something... Upon closer examination, I see that it is a vial of the new amnesia cure. I sigh. This is what happens when you trust people... they turn around and use you... I dejectedly walk back to my office and sit down in my chair.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'd hate to ask this of you but... do you mind coming to my base? I need to make sure the powers he gave you were... safe. Ever since I stopped working with him, his materials tend to be a little... on the dangerous side."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sai, are you okay?" I ask, starting to feel a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"... I'm sorry, Blaze. I'm so sorry..." Tears roll down my cheek as I inject the contents of the syringe into Blaze.

_ I shouldn't have done this.... taking away his one chance to be normal..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"...How do I know I can trust you? I've never even met you before..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

As the strange liquid is injected into me, I feel a major headache coming on. I clutch my head with both hands in vain to try to stop the pain. It gets to be too much and my vision starts to blacken. Next thing I know, I'm out.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I watch Blaze pass out. "I— I'm so stupid.... I should've let him lead a normal life. He's better off without me...." I pull the syringe out of his skin.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"First of all, I'm not on Mitch's side. You could actually call us rivals. Second of all, my sister is friends with Jean and Carmen. A few others they know are here too like Sai and Helix. I know I'm asking for a lot but I promise you'll be safe. After you arrive, I'll be working on arrangements to bring Jean and Carmen over. I had already called Carmen but he wanted to arrive last with Jean. Jean's coming last since it'll be hard to sneak him with Mitch being his father and all..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I crumple on the floor and begin to silently sob.

_*......*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I take my tray away before sitting back down at the table.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

_I'd have to leave Jean-sama...?_ "There's a major problem with that, Mitch has Carmen. Jean and I didn't realise till it was too late to stop him taking him..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh. "Really? ****... this ruins everything... Do you two think you could track him down? Just try not to overuse your powers... There might be some negative side-effects because the powers you were given weren't exactly 100% safe."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"We can try, if I can get Jean-sama to stop having a nap..." With my free hand, I shake Jean again.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"If it isn't too much, I would really appreciate it."

I look up as the door opens. The guard walks in and says, "Boss, one of the amnesia vials is missing."

I cover the mouthpiece of my phone with my hand and say, "I know. Just go. I'll handle this."

I put the phone back to my ear. After this, I'll have to have a nice long talk with Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

_...I should've gotten shot instead. He doesn't deserve to have his only chance to be normal stripped away. I bet he hates me now..._

I feel a dark emptiness consuming me. "I'm so tired..." I murmur. 

_of everything. _

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Sai is curled up in a ball on the floor ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Nyyyyya~" I mumble, still knocked out.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"So..." I try to think of a way to break the silence. "Oh! I'm not sure if Sai told you, Gio. We kept one of Mitch's agents in the basement of your house, and he... uh... broke all of your video games."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"It's fine. Anything to help someone who opposes Mitch, I guess." I cover the mouthpiece of the phone and start to shake Jean harder. "Jean-sama, wake up!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I look over at Helix confused. "Who is Mitch?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I pause. "Say that again." My voice is eerily calm.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Hey. Something came up. I'll have to call you later. Is that okay?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Yeah, that's fine. Bye." I hand up, and shove my phone in my pocket. Giving up with shaking Jean, I splash Jean 's ace with a miniature water ball, one not big enough to actually hurt.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Mitch is the name of Jean's..." I notice Gio. "...dad..."

"...Um...One of his guys used your video games as a step ladder... He shattered most of them... if not all of them..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I sip my coffee. "Name?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I put my office phone back on its station then quickly stand up and walk to the medical department. I bet she's there right now... with him... I push my way through and pause outside Blaze's door, taking a deep breath to compose myself.

I open the door.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Hm... I think it was like... Pig Fuss or something...? OH! Cygnus. That's it."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I jolt awake at the water. "Argh!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I laugh. "I never knew Jean's dad had a name... it's weird how we all just called him Jean's dad."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Jean-sama! You're awake!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Why... Was I asleep..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Your dad. He has Carmen, we have to go help him!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"We have to save Carmen!" I try to get up.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Yeah, hehe... I just recently caught on, after hearing the name enough."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Are you okay, Jean-sama? You were hit pretty hard..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"I'm use to it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I stand up slowly. "Excuse me. I have to go shank a *****."

I don't look up as the door opens. _I— I'm a piece of trash... I shouldn't have done this... _


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Uh, oh. I guess he really likes his games..." I turn to Sage. "Anywhere else you wanna show me?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Where would Carmen be? Would Mitch take him to where he us when he kidnapped us?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I walk in slowly. I take a deep breath. Oh, god... I've never had to yell at anyone before... or be mad at them... I choose my words carefully and slowly say, "Sai, you betrayed my trust."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look down at the table. "I don't know."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

(Oh god I wanna join in but I don't know where lol, guess I'll read.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"Kill me..." I whisper. "I— I ruined his life... He could've been normal..." I curl up into a tighter ball. Tears flow freely.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I walk up to Sai. Wow... this had a huge impact on her... I reassuringly touch her shoulder. "I-it's... okay... We can just try to get him out before he wakes up." I sigh. "Just don't try to pull a stunt like that again... I hate having to yell at people."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Is something wrong?" I ask, noticing her look down.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I continue sobbing. "I— I was so lonely....."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Maybe..." I start to walk to the hut. "I need to change before anything else though. I have a slight mud stain on my trouser butt due to the push. I can't do anything while I'm unclean."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Unsure of what to do next, I stay in the vicinity of the hut. (I suck, I know)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Mitch has Carmen, he could be  in serious danger, is it that important to get changed?" The thought of Jean changing floats into my mind, and I smile slightly to myself.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Nothing's wrong." I look up. "I'm still shocked that you're here..."

I pull Sai into a hug. "Sshh... it's okay... it's not your fault..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Yes." I say bluntly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh. "You should probably hurry then, Jean-Sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Mitch has Carmen, he could be  in serious danger, is it that important to get changed?"* The thought of Jean changing floats into my mind, and I smile slightly to myself.*



rolleyes


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"I'm still a bit shocked that I'm here, too." I chuckle. "And that you're alive..." I smile at her. 

"Do you have any places you like to go to relax? This dining hall is kinda noisy..." I say. 

((After typing that I realize that it sounds like a horrible pickup line, but that's not what it is I swear ;o; ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

Trembling, I return Mace's hug. I begin to sob into his chest.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Hmm... Ooooh, I know one." I grab his hand and lead him away from the dining hall.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I hurry to the hut and find some new clothes. "I'm going to get changed." I say and slightly close the bedroom door.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Wha-?" I suddenly get dragged out of the dining hall.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I feel a bit hurt watching her cry. Blaze is the problem... He's hurting everyone... From Sai to Sage... I need to stop him... He needs to leave... I continue to hug her and begin to whisper reassuring words in her ear.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I wait just outside for Jean to finish changing, having to  actually fight the temptation  to peek in.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I pull Helix along until I stop at the entrance to the garden. "Here it is." I let go of his hand, walk inside, and sit on the bench, among the beautiful roses; the strong smell surrounding me and filling my lungs. It's so nice here...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I finish changing and find Sam. "I'm clean aren't I?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I look him up and down, using his question as an excuse to stare at him without having to hide it. "Clean as a whistle, Jean-sama!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

_I— I'm sorry, everyone......_

I feel a wave of fatigue sweep over me. _I can't sleep, not now...._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I look at myself in a mirror. "Wait, no." I spot the tiniest speck of dirt on my hand. "That's it, I'm taking a bath." I storm towards the bathroom.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I look around and sit down next to Sage. "This sucks. I don't get it. I hate this." "Wow... this is nice..." I cautiously take Sage's hand.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I look at myself in a mirror. "Wait, no." I spot the tiniest speck of dirt on my hand. "That's it, I'm taking a bath." I storm towards the bathroom.



(*cracks up*)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (*cracks up*)



(*Ethan spies from the window*)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"I don't think we really have time..." _But I could spy on Jean-sama in the bathroom..._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (*Ethan spies from the window*)



(IM DOING IT)

I quickly sneak up to a bush...then I peer into the window...


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((What if Sam and Ethan meet up when they spy on Jean? XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"There is always time for cleanliness." I tell her, go into the bathroom and run a bath.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((What if Sam and Ethan meet up when they spy on Jean? XD))



(Oh dear god)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I try to fight off the feeling of sleepiness but my eyes begin to close. "Night, Blaze...." I mumble.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

While Jean is running a bath, I adjust the bathroom door to be open ever so slightly, so that I can see in through the gap hopefully without being noticed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh as Sai falls asleep. I cautiously pick her up and start taking her back to Sage's room. Maybe I should ask for an extra bed... it would certainly fit...

I squeeze Helix's hand, look up at his face, and smile.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I start to unchange and get in the bath with a sigh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I walk inside Sage's room and set Sai down on the couch. Hopefully, she'll feel better when she wakes up...

I walk back to my office to begin arranging Blaze's departure. The faster I get him out... the sooner everyone will be safe.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

_Well, it doesn't seem like Carmen is here..._ I "stealthily" enter the hut, when I accidentally knock over something.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I hear something get knocked over. "What the....?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I look back at Sage and smile. I consider for a moment, then lean in to kiss her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I hear something get knocked over, and immediately step away from the door. _Is someone here...?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I kiss Helix back with a smirk on my face.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I shrug. _Sam probably knocked something over in the sitting room. Its nothing._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

I try to dash out, but then I trip on something.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I turn off my laptop. "This Cygnus guy is going to pay when I find him. One does not simply destroy over 10,000 hours of my life."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I make my way cautiously to where the noise came from, ready to attack with a water ball if it's someone  not so friendly. I see a boy I don't know personally, but I think I saw with Jean and Carmen when we made muffins, tripping over. "Who're you?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I turn off my laptop. "This Cygnus guy is going to pay when I find him. *One does not simply destroy over 10,000 hours of my life*."



(inb4meme)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"I'm gonna go for a walk." I set my laptop down and leave my room.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

"Um...hi...um," I stutter.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Who are you?" I repeat, since he didn't answer the question the first time.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I notice people are talking, but I assume Samantha had just gone crazy and was talking to herself. _I should check though..._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

"I'm not an alien, I promise..." I mumble...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I spot Sage and Helix kissing as I enter the gardens. "Hey lovebirds, get a room!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"...Alien? I never said you were an alien..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I decide to get out the bath, wrap a towel around my waist and walk cautiously along the hall. "What's going on...? Sam?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I quickly break away from Helix and move to the other end of the bench, blushing hard.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I look and see Gio. My face turns red. "Uhm... What's up? Did you exact your revenge yet?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"I see that your catching up is going well. You really should get a room, though."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"This guy was in here," I say, still facing the  unknown guy. "I've no idea who he is, though he assures me he's not an alien." I turn around, and my eyes are drawn to Jean's bare chest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"Not yet. I got some info on him, but I'll need to do some more digging."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I look down at my feet, too embarrassed to speak.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

I blush when I see Ethan, then remembering I am in just a towel. "Eep."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

"Do you know him, Jean-sama?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"Y-yeah... DID HE SPY ON ME NAKED?!?!?!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Well, *Mace* doesn't want us to be alone together..." I admit bitterly. 

I suddenly remember something, and perk up. "Sage! Wanna finally go on a date somewhere?" I ask hopefully.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"No need to be shy." I grin. "Just ignore him. Rules are made to be broken."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

_I'm not sure whether he did, but I might have.... _ "Don't you think you should get dressed, Jean-sama? We have to find Carmen!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 6, 2014)

"O-oh, yeah. You don't want to see me in this now, do you, haha." I go off and get changed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I brighten up at the thought. I ask jokingly, "Do you promise to not let it get interrupted again?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Hehe, considering our track record, I can't make any promises." I reply, smiling and blushing slightly. "But first... where the hell are we supposed to go on a date in this place?" I realize the fatal flaw in my proposition.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh... I don't know." I admit weakly. So much for a date...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 6, 2014)

I wait for Jean to get changed, and think about a plan to help Carmen.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Um..." I turn to Gio awkwardly. "Do YOU know anyplace we could go...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I sigh. "Kids, making things complicated. Get some popcorn, watch a movie, and cuddle. After that, watch cat videos together on YouTube."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I turn to Sage. "Does your room have a TV?" 

I look at Gio again, befuddled. "...What's a Youtoo?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I glance at Helix. "..... You need to get a life on the Internet. You actually sadden me sometimes. Also, yes. She does have a TV."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Alright, then!" I turn to Sage. "Wanna pick up some food from the dining hall?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 6, 2014)

(I'll BBL)


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Sure." I follow Helix.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I wake up, groggy. _What happened.....?_

I survey Sage's room. "...Oh. _That._" _....Memories I'd prefer to forget._

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Bye." I whistle as I head towards my room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stumble out of Sage's room to see Gio. "Hey, dork."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

After getting the food, I stop at Sage's door. "Hey again." I notice Sai and Gio. "So... why are we all crowded around here?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I stand quietly behind Helix.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"I was just leaving." 

I open my door and notice her tear stains. "Sai'll be staying with me, so you two can have as much ~alone time~ as you want. Just don't make too much noise." I wink and pull Sai inside my room.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Wh-what?" I say. "We weren't... uh... I mean..." I blush. "We're just gonna... watch a movie..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"That's why they always say." I grin. "Don't worry, I won't tell."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

After waking up from a nap, I go to the baths to take a bath.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"But I'm serious... Just a movie and food, I swear!" I grow flustered.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"_Of course._ Have fun." I give Helix a small wave before entering my room and closing the door.


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

After, I wrap myself in a towel and change in my room.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Um..." I enter Sage's room. "So... do you have any DVDs or whatever...?" _Oh, man, this is awkward..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I knock on Gio's door, hoping to maybe hang out with him.

( WE NEED DUSIO MOMENTS PLS 
also get in chat <3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

(( Took my shower <3 
Conditioning is always the best part * o * ))

I sit down on the edge of Gio's bed.

I open the door and see Dusk. "Oh, hi."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"..Hi. I was wondering..if you wanted to do something?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

I scratch my head. "....What kind of stuff?" I glance at Sai and bite my lip.

"I'm not really in a position where I can go anywhere..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh.." I fidget with my wet hair.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"We can watch a movie inside, if you'd like."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"No, it's okay..see you later."
I go back to my room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

"Suit yourself." I close the door. "So, sis, wanna tell me what's up?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I explain my situation to Gio.

"Well.... that sucks. Helix and I were talking, and we've thought about trying to convince Mace to let Blaze stay. I've....decided to support you, no matter how much of an asshat he is."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I walk inside my room and sit down on the edge of my bed. I motion for Helix to join me and hand him the remote.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"So... anything in particular you want to watch?" I ask.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"You can pick. I trust you." I say with a smile.

(Ugh... Not really in the mood for this so expect slow posts... >_> )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

(( D: ))

"Alright, then..." I pick some zombie movie, not really paying too much attention. I just enjoy Sage's presence and watch.


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I busy myself making firewalls and hacking into them, seeing if I improve.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I lean into Helix's side as I watch the movie.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

((Eyy I just got this iPad and I'm probably about to discover the horrors of autocorrect ))

I offer Sage some popcorn. "Do you want some?" _I'm not good at this..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

(I hate you. Go on the chat.  )

I take a handful and pop it in my mouth. "Thanks."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I decide to seek some more company, this time with Sage. I knock on her door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I take Helix's arm off of me and get up to open the door. I open the door. "Hey Dusk."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I look up to see the girl from before. "Uh, hey."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I see the boy who I'd lead to the HQ, and look at both of them.
"Oh, um, I'm sorry, I see I'm intruding..I'll go.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"You're not interrupting anything." I say in a cheerful tone, oblivious to how Helix might reply.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

_Damnit, not again..._ "Yeah, not intruding, but... Who are you?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"Dusk." I straighten up. 
"It's okay, I'll go.." _I feel unwelcome.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I tell Dusk telepathically: _"Don't feel unwelcome."_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"No, it's fine, really. Always good to see a new face." I smile. _So close, too._


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

A shiver goes down my spine.
"What are you watching?" I ask curiously.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Not exactly sure, to be honest. Just some zombie apocalypse movie..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I go over and sit back down next to Helix. I call out, "Come join us if you want."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

"Eeep, can't watch that.." I tap my chest. "Weak heart."


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh... maybe next time?" I ask weakly.

I tell Dusk telepathically: _"Don't tell Mace about this."_


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

_Don't worry._ I nod at them both.
"See you guys later, then.." I shut the door behind me and go back to my room, frustrated and lonely.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I snuggle into Helix's side as I continue to watch the movie.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I look at Sage. "Think she's okay?" I ask.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I shrug. "I don't know."


----------



## Beary (Sep 6, 2014)

I fall asleep in my clothes on top of the bed covers.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Ah, well. Let's just keep watching. Do you want any more food? I brought more than just popcorn." I whisper, not wanting to talk over the movie.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

"Um... sure. I'm not really hungry though."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"Oh, it's fine if you don't want it. I don't wanna stuff you. Hehe..." I put my arm around her again.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I snuggle deeper into his arms. 

Randomly, I ask, "Helix... do you l-love me?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

"What?" I say, slightly caught off-guard. "Of course I love you." I kiss her forehead.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

I smile but my smile quickly falls. "B-but what are we?" I sigh. He hasn't even asked me to be his girlfriend yet...


----------



## toxapex (Sep 6, 2014)

I hug her. "Well, as of now we're dating." I gesture to the food and the TV. "So I guess..." I blush. "I'm your boyfriend...?" I smile awkwardly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Suit yourself." I close the door. "So, sis, wanna tell me what's up?"
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> I explain my situation to Gio.
> "Well.... that sucks. Helix and I were talking, and we've thought about trying to convince Mace to let Blaze stay. I've....decided to support you, no matter how much of an asshat he is."



~Imagine they fell asleep~


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I hug her. "Well, as of now we're dating." I gesture to the food and the TV. "So I guess..." I blush. "I'm your boyfriend...?" I smile awkwardly.



"I thought you'd never ask." I say with a smile.

- - - Post Merge - - -

8pm. It's time. I slowly walk to Blaze's room to personally escort him to the airport.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

An alarm rings and I wake up to find myself on Gio's bed. I check the time. "8 PM...." 

_I might've missed Blaze's flight.....

*It's better if you miss his flight.*_

I rush towards the Medical Center. "I... I need to say goodbye."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I walk inside his room and am surprised to see him asleep still. I walk up to him and gently shake him by the shoulders.

I bolt awake to someone shaking me. "What the ****?! Can't a man get some sleep around here?"

I move backwards a bit once he wakes up. "It's time."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I hug Sage as the movie finishes. "So... what now?" I ask, smiling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I pause in front of the door to the center. "Maybe I shouldn't...." I mumble.

"No. I should." I push the doors open and begin the walk to Blaze's room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I look up and realize who woke me up. Mace. I remember my gun is still on me. I say, "Okay. I'm ready." I can't shoot him here. It's too obvious. I need to wait until we get outside. I climb out of bed and follow Mace.

I lead Blaze outside the room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice Mace and Blaze at the end of the hallway. "Hey." I wave as I approach them.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I smile as I see Sai. "Thanks, babe." I walk over to give her a hug when Mace pulls me back. "What the heck, man?!"

"Blaze, you have a flight to catch."

"Just give me a minute."

"Make it quick." I sigh. I don't have the patience for this...

I smirk at Sai. "Did you miss me?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> I hug Sage as the movie finishes. "So... what now?" I ask, smiling.



"Um... want to go visit Blaze while he's under amnesia and make fun of him?" I suggest in a joking manner.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I hug Blaze. "I'd be lying if I said I didn't." I give him a weak smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I lean in to whisper in Sai's ear. "Don't worry. I still love you." I pull back with a wide smirk on my face.

I tap my foot impatiently.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"Heh, if you wan-" I remember what Sai said. "I think he's leaving soon, actually... I guess we *should* see him one last time..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Sounds fun." I grab Helix's hand and run off towards the medical department.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

_Wow, she's so energetic today... I like to see her like this._ I realize she can read my thoughts, and get embarrassed. Maybe she didn't notice.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I blush. "....Dork." I mutter. I tighten my grip. _It's not fair...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Well, if I'm the dork, what does that make you?"

"Enough. We're leaving, Blaze."

"_Fiine_, Mace. When did you become this mean? Why don't we sit and catch up? I'd love to hear how exciting your life has been. You've done a good job with this place." But not good enough if I was able to easily find it. I laugh to myself.

"Blaze, not another word or I swear I will leave you in the wild."

I silently follow behind him. My moment will come soon... We're almost outside.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pause when I hear voices. I pull Helix's hand to notify him to stop. Just ahead in the hallway, I can see Blaze, Mace, and... Sai? What is she doing here?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I follow Mace and Blaze.

_Guess it's time to finally let him go.... But he said he loves me....

*Lies. *_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I get behind Sage and stay silent, listening.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I follow them.

After a bit of walking, we are finally outside the headquarters. I lead him to a small dirt road that will lead us to the airstrip. "Any last words you have to say to me?" I ask cautiously.

"Not really." I say, following him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

_*....Something doesn't feel right. Be on guard.*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hm?" I quietly follow along with Sage.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I pause by the plane. "Goodbye Blaze. It was nice knowing you."

"I have one last thing to say." I pull my gun from my pocket and aim it at Mace. "Goodbye Mace. I never really liked you." I get ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

My eyes widen. "Blaze....?" I grab his arm. "Blaze, _stop_..."

_*I told you he was bad. We shouldn't have given him the cure. *_


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't hear Sai because all I'm thinking about is my lust for blood. I savor the expression of fear on Mace's face.

"I knew this would happen." I pull out Sage's sword which I had taken the liberty of carrying. "Which is why I brought this." I aim the sword at him.

"You and your swords..." I sigh. I guess this ***** is not going down without a fight. I throw the gun on the ground and walk towards him. My fists should be enough.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Stop..." My voice is shaky.

_*You have to choose, Sai. Who do you choose to save?*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I start throwing some punches.

I dodge his punches and attack back with the sword, managing to hit him in a few places. The top piece of his left ear falls off.

I stand back, impressed. "Wow, Mace, you must've been practicing..."

"I've been practicing to make sure scum like _you_ don't hurt anyone else." I bring the sword down hard on his head, hoping for the finishing move. Or at least something to make him knock out.

I barely dodge out of the way. "Woah... Mace, getting a bit murderous, are we?"

I smirk. "This is only the beginning."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

We eventually reach the landing strip, to see Blaze and Mace fighting. I stand in shock. _I guess I was wrong about Blaze, after all..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

At the sight of violence, I bury my face into Helix's shoulder and silently start to weep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I watch in horror as they fight.

_*Choose one.*_

I grab Blaze's arm and ready my blast at Mace. "The two of you need to stop. _Now._" Tears begin to well up. "Neither of you should die..." I mutter.

_*Choose. One.*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I put my arm around Sage, glaring at Mace and Blaze in turn.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel someone grab my arm. "S-Sai, what are you doing?! I was _so_ close..."

I look up, concern creasing my face when I notice Sai, Sage, and Helix had followed. "Why did you guys come? It's not safe."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Yup. And it's _totally_ okay for two important people in our lives to try to kill each other." I say sarcastically.

"I'm not letting either of you die today." I glance up at Blaze. "Not when I finally got a ****ing confession....."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"We were going to see Blaze off, but apparently he has other plans..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I take a deep breath, putting my sword away. "I don't mean to sound childish but Blaze started it. I was merely going to walk him to the plane and let him go... Everyone deserves a second chance... but now, I begin to doubt that."

"Sai, don't take this the wrong way but look at yourself. Do you really think this man can make you happy? Do you see yourself with him in 3 years? 5 years? 10 years? What are your plans for the future? Do you really think this man can help you with that? Does he even deserve you?"

I say smugly, "She's stuck with me. She loves me and she knows it. I love her too. What's the issue here?"

I sigh. I can't get through to him... he really is a lost cause... Why can't anyone else see that?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I bite my lip. "Blaze..... is very compulsive, I _know_ that. I also know that many, _many_ people oppose us being together. However, he makes me happy." I grab Blaze's hand. "I've thought about my future, really, I have. And I just can't see a future without him. Mace, you have to understand. Blaze _is_ my future."

I glance down. "... I know that it's hard to understand why I chose him. Heck, even _I_ don't understand. But I love him more than anything else."

"Mace, let me tell you something. Growing up, I always wanted the good family life. I could have children, a stable job, and a husband. That's all I _thought_ I wanted."

"I've changed from then. Yes, I still wish for that life, but I'm perfectly happy if Blaze can't give that to me."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "As long as he makes you happy..." I sadly say, "I hate to say this but if you wish to be with him, you'll have to leave as well... Blaze will still be banished."

I flip the finger at Mace and say, "**** you. You deserve to burn in hell."

I roll my eyes. "Thank you, Blaze."

"Sai, I wish you the best of luck. And if he ever hurts you, you are free to return. This place will always be a second home for you."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hug Helix tightly. "Thanks..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I smile softly at Mace. "...Take care of my brother for me. He's a geek and a smartass, but he's got a good heart." I lean on Blaze. "Guess I'll be going."

I glance over to Sage and Helix. _I'll miss you guys..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

_Oh, god... He can't do this..._ I hug Sage tighter, trying to stay strong.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Of course I will. You can always come visit, Sai. Don't forget." I smile weakly at her. I knew she would say that.

"Well, ready to go then? I'm sick and tired of this place. The longer I'm here, the more I want to kill this man." I gesture towards Mace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel a huge wave of pain hit me and I fall onto my knees.

_*I'm not letting you do this.*_

I hold my head. "****.... Lia...." 

*You have to stay. I'm not letting you leave.*

Another wave of pain hits me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Mace with panic in my eyes. "Medical... center..." I gasp out.

"What... the hell... Lia....?"

_*Broke your 'battery'. Same as being injected.*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I snap out of my malicious gaze toward Mace when I notice Sai fall over suddenly. "Sai?!" I grab Sage's hand and run to Sai.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I run over to Sai and pick her up.

"Put her down. I got this." I grab Sai from him then stand, unsure what to do. Reluctantly, I hand her back to Mace. "Fine, go save her."

I run as fast as I can and take her to the medical center.

I stand awkwardly when I notice Helix. "Hey Helix! Want a round two?" I ask jokingly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I bite on my lip as waves of pain hit me. 

_*.... I'm sorry, Sai. I can't let you leave.*_

I grip the fabric of Mace's shirt. "The— ah.... battery....broke....."

_*Hmm? I doubt he knows what you're referring to. Poor Sai. You should've chosen Mace. We wouldn't be in this mess if you did.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh as I enter the medical department. "It's okay... you'll be safe now." I take her inside one of the rooms and watch as the team on staff hooks her up to some tubes.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"No, Blaze. C'mon, Sage." I walk back towards the HQ.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

Tears slide down my cheek. "Get... Blaze..." I grit out. 

_*Sorry Sai, Blaze can't help you here. You really should thank me for helping you out so often. *_

My body begins to numb.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Helix! Wait!" I call out after them.

I follow Helix but before I do, I say, "Blaze, you're a ****ing idiot."

I retort, "And you're a slut with a death wish." I sit on the ground, unsure of where to go now and because I was banished from their HQ. Hm... maybe I should call Mitch... he'd know what to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit in the waiting room. Sai will be okay... I'm not putting Sage through another death... Not after all she's been through...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

_*.... Don't you remember how happy you were when we first met? You finally had someone that'd look out for you.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> Tears slide down my cheek.* "Get... Blaze..." I grit out. *
> 
> _*Sorry Sai, Blaze can't help you here. You really should thank me for helping you out so often. *_
> 
> My body begins to numb.



(( MACE ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice Blaze yelling after me. When I hear him insult Sage, I turn around. "What did you just say?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

_**** off....

*My, my. Someone's being touchy. Everything'll make more sense when you wake up. And you'll be happy that this happened.*

Never. _

I slowly drift to sleep as the drugs course through my body.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

The pilot calls out, "Since no one seems to want to go, I'll be taking my leave." I watch as the plane takes off then I'm just left sitting in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I wake up to find Sai gone. _There's no way.... She wouldn't, would she?_

I rush to the medical center. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I notice Mace in the waiting room. "Mace! Where's Sai?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I notice Blaze yelling after me. When I hear him insult Sage, I turn around. "What did you just say?"



I repeat myself, growing annoyed, "I called your girlfriend a slut with a death wish. You got a problem with that?" I smirk slightly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sai... she's... she's hurt..." I give him directions for what room she's in. "Go. She needs you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I rush into the room to find Sai asleep. "Wh— What the hell happened...?" My voice is shaky.

- - - Post Merge - - -

 I run back out to confront Mace. "What the hell happened to my sister?!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"Yeah, I have a problem with that. You don't insult my girlfriend. Especially when it's not true." 

((Got drunk and slept with Helix before going on an actual date, almost committed suicide twice ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I take a deep breath before explaining everything to Gio, leaving out no details.

I roll my eyes. "_Suure_, it's not true."

I whisper to Helix, "Let's just go... Sai _needs_ us. Blaze doesn't matter."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I grit my teeth. "I'm going after him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sprint towards the strip, only slowing down when I spot Sage and Helix.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"Well, we're going to see your girlfriend, who happens to be dying." I put my arm protectively around Sage and we start off toward the Headquarters yet again.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I wave to them. "I'm looking for Blaze." I pant.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"He's back there." I say. I notice his expression, and add: "Don't do anything you're going to regret. You don't look in any condition to fight, if that's what you're here for."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I sit on the ground, holding the chopped off piece of my ear. Ugh... never had that happen before...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Gladly, I'm not." I wheeze. "I need to get out more." I approach Blaze. "Hello."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I look up, still holding my ear. "What do _you_ want?" I ask bitterly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"I want to know why you're ****ing sitting outside while my dying sister needs you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm banished from the headquarters, idiot." I say in a 'duh' tone.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "And since when have _you_ given a rat's ass about what Mace says? Come inside. She needs you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I shrug. "If I go... there'll be another fight... and this time, I plan to fight to the death. It's better if I don't go."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

We finally find Sai's room in the medical wing, and I see Mace nearby in the waiting area before walking in. _He caused this,_ I think bitterly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

".... I don't think Mace will fight a man who's only there because his girlfriend is dying. I'll straighten things out with him if he tries."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I hold out the piece of ear to him. "*Look* what he did. It was out of nowhere too. It's not like I pulled a gun on him or anything..." I lie weakly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I clap slowly. "I can detect lies just as well as Sai, Blaze. Let's go, they'll get you fixed up at the center." I hold my hand out.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"What if _I_ don't want to go? What about what _I_ want? Do you think I wanted to live my life like this? Do you?!" I ask, slowly growing angry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I squeeze Helix's hand, feeling scared. Poor Sai...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh. "No. No one wants to live their life like this. However, I know you love her. You make her happy, just as she makes you happy." I run my hand through my hair. "You actually want to leave her alone in there? When she *needs* you?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Just go **** off... I don't have the patience to deal with this right now."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I hug Sage, looking at Sai. _If she dies, I'm partly to blame... I might've been able to stop Mace from deporting Blace in the first place..._ My breath grows shaky, but I manage to keep my composure.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh and sit down. "...I should at least explain to you the reason this happened."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Reason what happened?" I ask confused.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stay in Helix's arms, thankful for his warm embrace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"This." I gesture around us. "Why Sai is in critical condition right now. And most importantly, I bet you're just _dying_ to know more about Lia."

I take a deep breath. "Brace yourself."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Whatever. Get on with it." Oh, god... I wish i could time travel back to the night i was ****ing the girl from the bar... I involuntarily lick my lips in response. Now, _that_ girl knew a thing or two about pleasing a man in more ways than one.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"You probably already know that the two of them have veeerrrry different personalities and opinions. Well, that's because they're basically two people. Sai came first, of course. Our father was.... _neglectful_, at best. And I almost never saw her, since I lived with our mother."

- - - Post Merge - - -



"You're daydreaming, aren't you?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Technically, it's not day." I reply bitterly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh. _Ass._

"Sai didn't have a good childhood. And from that, Lia came into existence. Sai's first 'friend'. Except she's nothing like that. As you saw, Sai collapsed right after she chose to leave with you. That's Lia's fault."

"Lia's usually quite laid back about stuff like this, so she must've really been opposed to Sai leaving. But to go as far as to actually _harm_ Sai....."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Okay. Lia's a *****. Why should I care again?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Because if you love Sai, you'll need to know this. And if you don't," I narrow my eyes. "Leave. Lia's only going to stay until Sai finds happiness, and such an adverse reaction means leaving with you will make her the happiest. However, like I said before, this isn't a game. How do you feel towards Sai?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I think for a moment. "I don't really know. I like being around her but I could surely live without her." I shrug. "I've only had one serious relationship before. I'm not the commitment type."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quickly add, "I do enjoy my relationship with her."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Neutral." I rub my temples. "Well, that complicates things."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I fall asleep in Helix's warm embrace, and begin to snore lightly.

"No one ever said love was easy."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice Sage begin to snore. _Even her snoring is cute,_ I think to myself. I say to Sai, "I'll be back tomorrow... If you can hear me..." I carry Sage back to her room. I go to sleep with her, keeping my arms around her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"How about this? Tell Sai, and I'll decide upon her decision." I give Blaze a once-over. "Seriously, we need to patch you up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm fine. I've been injured way worse than this before. I can handle it."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Eh, I guess so."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

i hold out my hand. "_Sure,_ soldier. Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I exhale, frustrated. "I thought I told you that I wasn't going."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"It's the only way you're going to be able to tell her. And it's getting dark."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I think this over. "_Fiine_, but I'm going in the morning."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Whatever floats your boat. Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"I said in the morning, dumb*ss." I sit in my spot, refusing to move.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seeing as it is late, I go back to my office to sleep. I hope Sai is okay... It'd crush Sage to see her dead...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Yeah. You're seeing Sai in the morning. You won't live to see Sai in the morning if you sleep out here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"I will." I say stubbornly. I stand up, walk over to a small bench that was previously hidden by the plane, and lie down on it.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"...That bench could barely fit Sai when she's lying down, watching you lie down is laughable. C'mon Blaze, let's go. I honestly don't see why you're so stubborn about this."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I close my eyes and pretend to sleep. Just leave already...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Blaze, I will sit on your chest. Don't play games with me."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I smirk. Silly kid...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh. "Sorry, Blaze." I plop myself down on his chest and pinch his nose. "Just come back to HQ."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I ignore him, fall asleep, and start to snore.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"What the hell does she see in you?" I mutter. 

I jump off him and start the trek back to the HQ. _Better not get my hopes up, he'll probably be gone by morning......Good luck, Sai._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take a shower and flip onto my bed. _Today has been entirely bull****._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I close my eyes and fall asleep.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I turn to Sage. "Does your room have a TV?"
> 
> I look at Gio again, befuddled. *"...What's a Youtoo*?"



( omfg )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

( I fell asleep >.< Going back and reading.)


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I clap slowly. "I can detect lies just as well as Sai, Blaze. Let's go, they'll get you fixed up at the center."* I hold my hand out.*




( #Blazio )

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> ( I fell asleep >.< Going back and reading.)




( Heads-up, Blaze is a freakin' *****. >3> )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

(Caught up, no idea what to post xD)


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Caught up, no idea what to post xD)




( Carmen x Mitch?  )


I snap awake as I hear a bird squawk above me. I look up and see it's an eagle. I get up and slowly trudge away. _So... hungry..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

After locking Carmen away, I go into my living room and take out my phone. "Where the hell did Cygnus go after he ran off like a stupid baby?" I phone Cygnus.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel something vibrate in my pocket. I take it out. "What the heck?" I press a bunch of random buttons.


( He pressed answer and then speaker phone.  )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

(Your Sig fuzzling <3)


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Your Sig fuzzling <3)




( <3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( join da chatzy, CLS left again and I'm alone </3 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

(I love the sig <3 Kyoko is still my babe tho))

"CYGNUS!" I shout down the phone "GET YOUR BUTT BACK TO THE MANSION NOW TIME FOR A SPANKING"


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

"AHH!" I scream and throw the phone and it cracks on the ground. _Was that just talking to me?!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I hear the phone cut off and I clench my fists, smashing my cell phone in two and growling angrily. "Jesus Christ, I didn't realise I have to go through the whole annoying son thing AGAIN!" I ignore my guards and drive straight back out to the woods.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, are you finished changing?" I call out to him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Huh yeah." I walk out the hut. "Let's go."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I stick close by Jean as we walk. "Where are we actually going? I'd assume Carmen would've been taken to the same place we were, but I don't know where that is..."


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I slowly walk over to the now shattered device. I kneel down and touch it with my finger. It electrocutes me and I pull my hand back quickly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I drive to the woods and rant to myself. "Stupid Cygnus, I've already done the daddy thing. And it was horrible!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I have no idea..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"We might just have to look around..." _I shoulda asked Mace if he knew whereabouts Mitch's base was when we were on the phone..._


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I stand up and look around. _Where to go, maybe I should look for some animals!_ I walk away from the phone, not caring what happens to it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I find Cygnus and cross my arms. "Jesus Christ, are you dumb?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Okay, you lead the way Sam."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

_Mitch drove off through the forest, right? Let's go from there._ I grab Jean's hand and pull him faster in that direction.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Not so fast!" I yell as she drags me, I trip over the floor and fall onto her. "Ouch..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Sorr- Aaah!" Jean knocks me to the ground, and lands on top of me. I look up, and we're face to face. "Jean-sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"S-sorry, I should get off you now..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

Staring up at him, I start to melt slightly as I lose control of my emotions.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice her melting and I start to panic. "Argh, stop melting!" I shake her by the shoulders, suddenly realising how embarrassing this was, I start to turn into fire. "Oh god!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Aaah, you're gonna make me evaporate!" I wriggle out from underneath him as he turns to fire.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I try to control the fire. "Well you're going to splash me and I will extinguish!" I shout, backing away.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I back away from him and stop myself turning to water. _I need to control my emotions, I keep melting when I'm around Jean-sama...._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I stop the fire and exhale. "I'm sorry, I should have been more careful." I get back to my feet and look at her. "You keep staring, do you hate me or something?" I ask a little concerned.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"No, no, that's not it. I don't hate you, Jean-sama, I could never hate you!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Then why do you give me those 'looks'?" I ask, then shrug. "You know what, I'm just imaging things."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I frown slightly. _Jean-sama thinks I hate him... He couldn't be any more wrong though, how could I hate Jean-sama?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I continue walking and stretch. "I hope Carmen's stupid face is okay."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I snap out of my thoughts and realise Jean started walking again. I quickly catch up to him. _Maybe I should tell Jean-sama how I really feel about him..?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice her catch up. "Hm?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama... I need to tell you something important..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Is it about where Carmen is located?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I shake my head. "No, it's not..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh god, do I have dirt on me?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"What? No, you just had a bath and got changed, you're clean..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Then what is it?" I ask again, panicking incase I was in fact still unclean. 

(Brb, getting food)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

_I love you. Jean-sama, I love you._ I repeat it in my head a few times first. "I... I love you, Jean-sama..." I admit quietly.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I find Cygnus and cross my arms. "Jesus Christ, are you dumb?"




I slowly turn to my head to look at him. "...What?"


( ~Mami Death Stare~ )

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> _I love you. Jean-sama, I love you._ I repeat it in my head a few times first. "I... I love you, Jean-sama..." I admit quietly.




( Fastest ship ever omfg )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I slowly turn to my head to look at him. "...What?"
> 
> ( ~Mami Death Stare~ )
> 
> ...



(It's a weird side affect of the stuff Mitch injected into Sam, she wasn't at all like this before that )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I roll my eyes at his face. "You look like an idiot, let's go home, it's time for dinner, it's getting late and you need to brush your teeth before you go to bed Jean-" I start going on like Cygnus is my actual son.
I raise an eyebrow at her confession. "So you... LOVE CLEANLINESS TOO?!" I say happily, her love confession totally going over my head.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I slowly turn to my head to look at him. "...What?"
> 
> 
> ( ~Mami Death Stare~ )
> ...


(There's been faster I'm sure. Oh yeah, there was, it was AkiTo from AiK. I started it like what, 15, 20 pages in?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I roll my eyes at his face. "You looks like an idiot, let's go home, it's time for dinner, it's getting late and you need to brush your teeth before you go to bed Jean-" I start going on like Cygnus is my actual son.
> I raise an eyebrow at her confession. "So you... LOVE CLEANLINESS TOO?!" I say happily, her love confession totally going over my head.


(Jeathan, Carmean, and now this. Damn it, for the third time now, no ship. )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"I... er..." _Does Jean-sama even realize what I just said...?_
(10k posts!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I tilt my head at her. "Is something wrong?"


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I roll my eyes at his face. "You look like an idiot, let's go home, it's time for dinner, it's getting late and you need to brush your teeth before you go to bed Jean-" I start going on like Cygnus is my actual son.




I keep staring. "...Why should I go with you?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"No, nothing's wrong..." I lie.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I grab his collar and drag him to the car. "FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JEAN, DO AS YOUR DAD SAYS FOR ONCE!" I shout, thinking Cygnus is my son. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, okay." I pat her on the head.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

_Jean-sama doesn't understand... I'll just have to make him understand!_ I smile to myself.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I stop and hold my stomach for a second. "Oh god... I think that muffin has given me a stomach ache." I collapse to the floor. "Leave me to die, I can't go on." I say dramatically.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I grab his collar and drag him to the car. "FOR THE LOVE OF GOD JEAN, DO AS YOUR DAD SAYS FOR ONCE!" I shout, thinking Cygnus is my son.



I start to shake with fear. "..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I gasp. "Jean-sama! Are you okay? Don't die!" I overreact completely.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Now, Jean, if you don't go to sleep tonight, I'm going to have to give you another spanking, DO YOU HEAR ME?!" I shout at Cygnus.
I notice some dirt on the floor and I roll away from it. "That's it... I can't go on..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, what's wrong?" I notice the patch of dirt he rolled away from and wipe it away.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Completely oblivious to what had happened, I go to the medical center to get some more heart medication. While I wait, I look around and see someone through a window.
_S-Sai?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I stand up, folding my arms, trying to look heroic. "It's nothing, I'm fine, now let's go save the babe- I mean Carmen!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh thank God, you're alright, Jean-sama.... Yeah, let's go."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I wake up to the feeling of dried blood on my face.
( He's still injured y'know )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

After driving home, screaming at Cygnus like he is my son the whole way back, I slam the door shut and find Carmen to see he is awake. "Oh, sleeping beauty is awake."
"It's this way! No wait, this way? Or maybe by that tree- no scratch that, there is a cobweb on that tree, no chance. Oh look a kitty!" I find a stray cat and run after it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, wait!" I run after him. "We're looking for Carmen, not cats..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh **** off..." I mutter, not wanting to move.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I follow Mitch in, still shaking.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"B-B-B-B-BUT THE KITTY IS SO CUTE-" I hug the kitty then get a closer look. "Oh wait, no." I spot some mud on its back and throw the kitty into the tree line. "YOU DISGUST ME!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, don't throw it! That's cruel!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I grab Carmen’s face by the chin and look at him, I lick the side of his face where the blood is. "Hmmmm, I don't know why my son would pick you. The hostage girl I had earlier was a lot better, she even tasted sweeter." (Creepy Dad is creepy)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Cats always land on there feet! And it had dirt on it's back, what was I meant to do!?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Get your perv hands off me." I shove him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Actually they don't _always..._ If you drop one from, say, the fifth floor of a building, they don't. They do from the seventh floor though. Anyway, you could have just put it down on the ground..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Do you _really_ want me to chain you up that badly, you shouldn't hit your seniors." I tilt my head. "And I'm not a perv, so shut your wolf mouth, YOU are the perv."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I try to sit up, but fall over.
"You...urgh.."


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I watch Mitch lick the man and he gets shoved away. _I need to get out of here! _ I go into the next room and lay on the couch.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Well done. Now, if you don't mind, I have a little request." I take out a knife and point it at him. "Please turn back into wolf form, so I skin you." I chuckle a little. “Don’t worry, it will only hurt for a little bit.”


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"No."


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 7, 2014)

(*sees number of pages on this RP*

NOOOO!!! How could you betray me?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"So you want me to skin you in human form?" I tilt my head and sigh with an evil grin. "That's fine with me."
I locate the base "WE FOUND IT!" I hug Samantha in excitement. "YES!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> (*sees number of pages on this RP*
> 
> NOOOO!!! How could you betray me?)



( <3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I weakly struggle. "Keep your filthy paws off me.."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I stare at him for a moment, caught by suprise by the hug. Seizing the opportunity, I hug him back. "Now how do we sneak in? We don't want to cause too much commotion till we find Carmen..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I stick the knife next to his leg. "Dirty paws? I don't know what you are talking about." I grab his shoulder. "You are the dirty wolf."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Shut up.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Maybe we can crawl through the vents...?" I point to a vent opening by a wall.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Don't worry, I will give some of your skin to your friends to admire... And I will give Jean your head." I stab him in the leg with the knife.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"I suppose that could work." _It's probably dirty in there though, Jean-sama won't go through if he notices it's dirty... _


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I give a yell, and collapse. My vision grows hazy from the pain.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I hear a scream. "Carmen! Okay, let's go now!" I go over to the vent that is ever so slightly out of my reach. "I need a boost to get up..."
"That's a strange noise Carmen, I think I would like to hear more." I push the knife deeper and laugh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I scream again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Of course you're too short..." I mutter. I stand beneath the vent and lace my fingers together, providing a foothold for Jean to step up on.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I watch through the open door as Mitch stabs the man's leg. _What does he want?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"You know, I might spare your skin if you join me, and break up with my son. He doesn't want you anyway, it's just because he is grieving over Ethan that he thinks he likes you, and the fact you are a pervy wolf, but once that is over, he will leave you." I stab him again, moving my head close to his. "So join me."
I climb into the vent. “……….. EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW…. DIRT!”


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I climb in after him. "You're in now anyway, keep going. To save Carmen."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Never.." I croak.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"O-Okay..." I try and go past the cobwebs as I crawl. I stop. "I-I CAN'T!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hmmmm, why not?" I say as I pull the knife up his leg, cutting his flesh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I scream from the pain.
*Why can't I just pass out..*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Come on Jean, you have to. Just imagine the dirt is something else, something clean."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I hear screaming and widen my eyes. "C-Carmen..." I turn to Sam and nod. "O-okay... It's... Kitties... Kittens..." I close my eyes and climb through as fast as I can. "IT'S OKAY! IT'S OKAY!"
"That's the spirit." I take the knife out for a second. "But I can't skin you if you are clothed..." I grin evilly at him. I move the knife to his arm, lifting up his sleeve and cutting his elbow. ?Do you need help to take them off? Cygnus can help also, if you would like.?


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"D-don't.."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I follow him through the confined space of the vent as quickly as I can.  Because I'm bigger than he is, Jean can get though easily whereas I keep banging my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I start to lift his shirt up. "Mmmm, you sound scared wolf boy." (Creepy Dad is a creep)
I stop above the room and look down the grate to see Carmen and my dad. "W-W-What the hell?" I mutter.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I pass out.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"What is it, Jean-sama?" I whisper, unable to see because there's no room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

" GET OFF MY BABE! " (jks)
I fall through the grate and set myself on fire, punching my dad in the face as I fall. "DAD! WHAT. THE. ****!?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Blood starts to pool around me from my many stab wounds.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

Preparing a water ball, I drop down after him. I turn my feet to water just before I hit the ground to soften my landing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"OUCH! YA BRAT, I'M WORKING, WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?"
I punch him in the face again. "DIE!"
"That is no way to talk to your father! Cygnus, help!" I shout, grabbing my knife and stabbing Jean.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

As I crouch down next to Carmen to see how bad his wounds are, I see Jean get stabbed by Mitch. I bolt upright again, and furiously hurl water balls at him, making them as powerful as I can.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I hear Mitch yell for help. I get up and walk over to where they are. I grab Jean, pull him into the room I was just in, and shut the door. I lock it for good measure.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I get knocked back by the water and get up. "Stupid girl!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"How _dare_ you hurt Jean-sama and Carmen?!" I continue attacking, though a lot of the water balls miss.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I get dragged into another room, trying to get up from the stab. "O-Ouch." I get up and bang on the door. "H-HEY!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I dodge from side to side. "What's it to you, girl?"


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I drop him. "I-I'm trying to help you..." I cry a few tears. I point to the window. "Go, I'll deal with them." I wipe my eyes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"W-why? I need to save them..."


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

"I-I said GO! I'm trying to... help you!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"They're my friends, I won't let you hurt them more!" I yell, angrily. I Attack with a blade of water, which I can give more accuracy than the balls.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I get hit by the water blade. "Little brat, I'll skin you too!" I chuck my knife at her.
“NO! I’M NOT LEAVING, I NEED TO HELP THEM!”


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I turn to water, letting the knife pass straight through me. "Thanks to whatever the hell you put in me, I'm water now. That won't do anything." _Too bad that's not a passive ability, I have to actually concentrate..._ I think, launching another blade.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I put my foot on his chest and start to weep again, my tears falling onto him. "...I can't let you do that."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I look up at him. "W-Why not?"
I smirk as I try to dodge. I grab my bag, pulling out a syringe. "Oh my dear. Did you think that water gives you an advantage?" I inject myself. "I created you, and I can use your very powers against you." I give myself a brief dosage, so the powers won't remain permanent.


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Because..." Everything flashes back to me. Killing Jade. The group trapping me in my basement. Me shooting myself. I gently fall to the side and land, my eyes still open.


( 



Spoiler: Basically what he looks like.













 Just, y'know, without the skirt and such. >.>


  )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

_Is he insane? Doing that to himself?_ I fire off yet another blade, Though I'm not sure what it'd really do now that he's injected himself.


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

Name : Mrs gnasherson
Gender : female
Abilities: can clean teeth super fast
Appearance : tall, blonde hair ansd blue eyes . Teeth as white as possible using Colgate extreme fresh plus whitening
Personality :dangerous with a dril
Talents: can remove wisdom teeth without subjecting pain 
Age : 32
Other: has a dental assistant called no pain Jane


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice him fall. _Should I help him, he did shoot me when we first met._ I get onto my knees and shake him. "Hey! What happened?"
The blade hits me, but I don't bleed. "You know, ice always beats water." I pull the knife out and ice trickles out instead of blood. I fire a huge blast of ice at her, in attempt to freeze her. 
(To let you know, the dad’s ice powers are just due to the injection, they will wear off overtime. Seeing how he is the bad guy, I thought he should be a tough villain to beat hehe XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Name : Mrs gnasherson
> Gender : female
> Abilities: can *clean teeth super fast*
> Appearance : tall, blonde hair ansd blue eyes . Teeth as white as possible using Colgate extreme fresh plus whitening
> ...


(Jean would love you)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

matt said:


> Name : Mrs gnasherson
> Gender : female
> Abilities: can clean teeth super fast
> Appearance : tall, blonde hair ansd blue eyes . Teeth as white as possible using Colgate extreme fresh plus whitening
> ...



( Sorry, not accepting. )


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Sorry, not accepting. )



Okay  its a great character though, right


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I dive to the side to avoid it, landing on the floor. I quickly stand up again. _****, what do I do? How am I supposed to beat someone who  could freeze me solid?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

matt said:


> Okay  its a great character though, right



( Pfffft, you suck at trolling xD )


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Pfffft, you suck at trolling xD )



Sorry ive never played rollpay


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I run over to her, throwing an ice punch. "Leave, and I will spare you. I'm a nice man after all."


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I notice him fall. _Should I help him, he did shoot me when we first met._ I get onto my knees and shake him. "Hey! What happened?"




I don't move.


----------



## matt (Sep 7, 2014)

I then move towards the assailant


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I shake him again. "Wake up!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

matt said:


> I then move towards the assailant



( Okay, please leave. )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I quickly duck. "Why would I leave without my friends?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I grab her arm and start to freeze. "I hope you like being an ice sculpture."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel my arm starting to freeze. I try to pull away from him but can't get my arm out of his grip. "No! Get off me!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Seemingly in a trance, I turn into my wolf form and bite Mitch's ankle.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

Letting go of Cygnus, I run at the door and set myself on fire, trying to bust my way out.
I start to freeze her solid. "Maybe I can crush you into chunks of ice and put you in my drink on a hot day."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get bitten by Carmen and fall back. "Stupid wolf what the-"
I blast back into the room, on fire and punch my dad. "I'LL KILL YOU!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

By the time he lets go, the entire left side of my body is frozen solid, meaning I can't move. I can still make balls of water, but with only one hand I'm more likely to miss and hit Jean, so I don't try to attack.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I scowl angrily. "I'm done with you guys for now!" I snap, leaving, I slam the door shut and run from the base. _Looks like I will need to find a new HQ._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

_He's leaving? Is he running away? _


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I stay passed out, this time. Blood trickles out of the corner of my mouth.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I run over to Carmen and try to prop his head up on my lap. "Carmen, wake up!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I moan quietly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

_Oh God, Carmen needs serious medical help, what do we do? Oh, I could call Mace, maybe he could help!_ using my nitrogen hand, I grab my phone from my pocket, and find Mace's number in the recent calls. I call him. _Please pick up..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I poke Carmen. "WAKE UP GODDAMIT, OR I WILL... I DON'T KNOW PUNCH YOU OR SOMETHING!" I shout. (Not very good at healing people, Jean.)


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I pick up my phone, still feeling a bit groggy from last night. "Hello."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hello, it's Samantha, we found Carmen, but he's seriously hurt," I say as soon as he picks up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh, god... another person injured... I keep my voice calm and ask, "How badly and where are you?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"He's unconscious and is bleeding everywhere. We're at Mitch's base somewhere through the forest but I'm not sure of exactly where," I tell him. _Well done Sam, tell him where we are without being of much help at all..._ I think sarcastically.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh. "Anything notable nearby? I can try to send someone to come pick you guys up."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Not that I noticed coming in here.... I'm sorry, this isn't helping you at all, is it..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Unfortunately not. Wait... I can try to trace the source of this phone call. Just hold on for a moment and don't hang up." With my free hand, I set to work.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Okay." While I'm waiting, I look over at Jean and Carmen. Carmen still doesn't seem to have woken up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Got it. I'll send a team to meet you guys. They'll be there as soon as possible."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

My eyes flutter open.

"So...guess this is how it ends, right, Lia?"

No response. I smile weakly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Thanks..." _I just hope Carmen is fine till Mace's team gets here..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I hang up the phone and wait.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I put my phone back in my pocket. "Jean-sama, has Carmen woke up yet..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I open my eyes. "..... Well ****."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

My eyes open halfway, but they are glassy. My vision is blurred and distorted.
"...J...ade.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice him wake up and say his sister's name. I look down at him. "Carmen, you're awake!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I say nothing.

I watch Sai through the window, worried.
The nurse gives me more medication, and I go back to my room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I shake him violently. "STUPID WOLF, SPEAK!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I stare blankly ahead. "..stars.."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, shaking him isn't gonna help!" I hear a loud noise from outside. _Is that a plane? Mace's guys must be here!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"C-Carmen, stop being a dummy and say something that makes sense!" I shake him harder, tearing up sort of.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I get changed and exit my room. "****...."


I glance at all the wires. ".....never expected that I'd be in this position again."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

An airplane lands. Two men in white coats come out with a stretcher.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice people run towards us. I assume they work for my dad so I hug Carmen close. "STAY AWAY OR I WILL KILL YOU!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"We are here on Mace's orders. Let the boy go."
They come closer.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Who the hell is Mace?! I bet he works for my dad, you are here to kill Carmen aren't you!" I get angry, refusing to let go.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, it's fine, they're good!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Step aside."
They pry Jean off of me, and lift me onto a stretcher.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I get pryed off and I punch the man with my fire fist. "GET THE HELL OFF!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I begin pacing outside. "Lia......"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Little boy, stop."
They wheel the stretcher into the plane, and one of the men breaks Samantha out of her ice she'll, and ushers Samantha and Jean inside.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"WHO ARE YOU CALLING LITTLE!?" I stomp my feet.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

(That'd break Sam, cause she's made of water, but whatever, let's assume that didn't happen xD)
"Jean-sama, calm down.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm not _that_ little am I-" I turn to Sam. "Oh yeah, Sam, I forgot you were here." I say, completely forgetting she was with us.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

They hook me up to  few machines, and keep me stable for the flight.
When we land, I make a moaning noise.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

_The silence is calming._

I glance out the window.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I spend the whole flight being upset, thinking about the fact that Jean forgot I was there.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I go over to Carmen who is groaning. "Carmen, are you okay? Do you need me to shake you again?!" I shake him. "IT'S GOING TO BE OKAY CARMEN!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

One of the guards glares at Jean, and they start wheeling me out into the medical department.
"Go to Mace's office." One says to Sam and Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"LIKE HELL I WILL, YOU KIDNAPPED US AND NOW YOU WANT ME TO DO WHAT YOU SAY, GET LOST!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I see some guards wheeling a man into the medical center.
Then I see Gio pacing outside Sai's room.
"Are you okay..?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Where _is_ Mace's office...?" I ask the guard. "Jean-sama, calm down, they're trying to help."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

They should be here soon... Damnit... this ruins everything... What if Mitch notices them gone now? On the bright side, they're all safe... I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I rub my temples. "As good as a man can be when his sister is dying."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh my..god.."
I start tearing up. "What happened..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"... Something that's probably my fault." I admit. "I should've pushed for therapy more...."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh. "Where is the office?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Why would it be your fault?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I wake up, still on the bench, with my back starting to hurt. ****...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"..... Something similar to this happened before."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I start getting upset.
"I wanted to be her friend.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"I— I think she'll be okay...." I hold my head in my hands. "Lia hasn't resorted to this type of violence in years." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Who's Lia?"
I accidently brush his shoulder with mine, and a shiver goes down my spine. ( RHYMES ) 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk up to the two people, and tell them how to get to Mace's office.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

".... The _other_ one. I should've gotten rid of her years ago...."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Thanks," I tell the guard who gives us directions.  "Let's go, Jean-sama..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I-I don't understand..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Lia lives inside of Sai."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Inside?" My eyes widen.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah. If I recall correctly, something along the lines of BPD."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"That..sounds hard.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"I— I guess so.... Lia's supposed to leave, that's the main purpose of her existence.... She's not supposed to be in power like this." I bite my lip.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Unsure of what to do next, I put my arms around him and hug him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I grab Jean's hand and pull him  towards Mace's office. When we get  there, I knock on the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I take a deep breath to compose myself then call out, "Come in. It's open."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I freeze before returning Dusk's hug. I hug her tightly, as if letting her go would make me lose her forever.


(( idk ok ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I open the door and walk in, with Jean. _So that's Mace?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I wave to them. "Hey. Sorry about that. I had something else planned to bring you guys but... I guess this works too." I chuckle awkwardly. Mitch will find out now... even he isn't _that_ stupid to not notice...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Where are we, anyway?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"..I hope she's okay.." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I crack my knuckles, getting ready to explain. "Welcome to headquarters. We're, basically, the rebels who broke away from Mitch's side when the experiments were getting too violent. Now, we're trying our best to undo all the mistakes and save the affected, that's you guys, one by one. Eventually, we plan on putting a stop to Mitch himself."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"...I hope so too." I murmur.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"How many people are here?" I ask curiously.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

After standing there for a few moments,  I let go of him, and look awkwardly at my feet.
"Do you know who they brought in a few minutes ago? It looked bad.."

Everything is black and red. Beeps, and shouts..


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I think for a moment. "I'd say around 100-200. We're a small group, compared to Mitch's side, but I'd say we're prepared to bring him down."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand up, still in the middle of nowhere. I guess it's morning. Should I go see her?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"It's good to know there are people working against him... I'd give anything to see that *sshole brought down..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I had zoned out a while ago, staring at a cobweb on the wall. "Masie, Muse, Mace, whatever, I don't know whats going on, but this place isn't very clean. I can't stay here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'd like to see that as well." I smile.

I notice Jean. "Jean, are you okay? I can call the cleaning crew if you need anything."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

".... I have no idea. Want to check it out?"

_... Gio and Dusk are outside._

I glance at the door. _... My body is so weak._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"I can clean myself." I say then cross my arms. "Anyway, 'Mitch', my Dad, is family. I don't want to er... Hurt him, or take him down. I'm sorry."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh. "...Somehow, I knew you'd say that..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Okay."

Fire, everywhere.
My eyes are glazed over with pain and shock.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I look away and sigh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Well, why don't you go see the others? I have a few things to take care of but I should be able to answer any questions you have later."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I begin walking to the room where the new patient resides.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"He looks to be in a lot of pain.." I murmur as I sit down in the room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I frown. "I think I know this kid." I approach the bed. "You're that guy."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I get up. "Okay." I notice Sam. "Oh, I forgot you were here again. Oh well, let's go see the others- Wait, others?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I hear someone talking to me. I can't understand..

"..I don't think he can hear you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, stop forgetting about me..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Yeah. Sage, Helix, Sai, and Gio are here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Didn't think that he could."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"They're alive?!" I run out the door.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Do you know his name?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, wait for me!" I run after him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Wait... I have to tell you where to find them." I sigh. Jean will be difficult to deal with...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Nope. Not at all."

I stare at the ceiling after the voices disperse.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Why haven't they given him stitches?!" I cry indignantly, seeing the gashes and cuts he has.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"They probably need to prep first."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I guess so."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Wait... Before the others... WHERE IS CARMEN?!" I run around, bursting into rooms to find him. I open a door. "Nope." I run to another. "Nope." I open a closet door and see a push broom and cleaning supplies. I look at it for a second. "Okay, I will in here now. See you later Sam." I get inside and shut the door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I glance down at him. "They have him sanitized and on an IV drip right now, so I guess they'll be back soon."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Are we allowed to visit Sai"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"...Uh... I guess I'll just go find someone else to talk to then... Bye Jean-sama," I call through the door, then walk of in a random direction hoping to find someone.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

".... I guess so." I head towards the door.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm sorry,  I'm probably making this all the much harder for you.."
I go out the door.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I grab the broom and hug it. "I'm in love." I take a bottle of window cleaner. "Sorry broom, I'm a free man, I am allowed to cheat on you with Mr Window Cleaner." I go to grab something else when I notice a spider web, and I fall backwards out the door in a roll, get up and drop everything. "That's it, I can't be in this sort of relationship. We are over cleaning closet... Now where was I... CARMEN!" I start running off to find him again.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"....I've never had it be this quiet." I mumble.

I walk towards Sai's room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I trail behind him, unsure of myself.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

I call Mitch. Hopefully, he picks up...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I open the door slowly.

I turn my head to look at the door. "...Hello?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I stick my head in Sai's room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I pick up my phone as I arrive at the new HQ. "Yes?"
I burst in the hospital room and find Carmen. "CARMEN!" I jump on top of him on the bed, grab his shoulders and shake him. "CARMEN, CUT THE CRAP, I'M HERE NOW, OPEN YOU'RE EYES!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I smile softly when I see Dusk. "Nice to see you."

"...Hey, sis."


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Mitch, I need your help."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh, Blaze? Do you? Annnnnnnd why would I help a traitor?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

After wandering around for a while, I come across the hospital room where Carmen is. I walk in, and see Jean shaking Carmen again. "Jean-sama, stop it, you'll make him worse!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I hear some yelling from the next room, and my eyes widen.

I don't respond.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"CARMEN! IF YOU DON'T WAKE UP (NO SEX FOR YOU) I'M GUNNA HAVE TO FORCE YOU UP!" I pull his eyes apart to open them. "CCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRMMMMMMEEEEEEEENNNNNNN!!!!!!!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I run over and Try to pull Jean away from Carmen. "Jean-sama, you'll hurt him! Don't do that!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

"Because I know where Mace is hiding."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I wince. "...Is Jean here? Sounds like he's upset about something."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Mitch's son."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"CARMEN! I SWEAR TO GOD I WILL-!" Sam had pulled me off him and I hit my head off the floor. "ARGH! SAM, WHY?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh God, sorry Jean-sama!" I cry when I see him hit his head. "You'll hurt him if you keep shaking him so violently though!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"My half-brother, I suppose.." I say quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I go silent. "That IS tempting..."
- - - Post Merge - - -

"I just want Carmen to get better and wake up..." I say sadly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"He's badly hurt, he probably won't wake up for a while. You've gotta be patient."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I go silent. "That IS tempting..."



..


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"You have a brother?"

"Mitch?" I smile weakly. "Why don't you go meet Jean?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel upset and hug onto Sam. "..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I found out a while ago. And yes, Mitch is my dad. No, I don't love him one bit."
I straighten up and go back into Carmen's room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"I CAN'T TAKE THIS, CARMEN WAKE UP!!!" I shout again, jumping back ontop of him and shaking him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I hug him back. "Don't worry Jean-sama, he'll be fine so long as you give him time to recover," I reassure him. _Jean-sama is hugging me!_ He then lets go and starts shaking Carmen again and I frown. "Stop it!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You do know that he's in critical condition?" I say coldly from the doorway.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I notice someone in the doorway. "Yes, and I'm making him feel better."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"No, you're not, you're making him worse!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Like that will help.." I mutter. _Is this REALLY my brother?_
I pick Jean off of the man, and put him on the ground.
"Are you Jean?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I motion to Gio. "Wheelchair."

I nod and pick her up. "I got ya, sis." I set her down in a wheelchair.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hey don't pick me up, your hands better be clean!" I snap. "Yes, I'm Jean." I say looking up at her. (Jean is still tiny XD)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"..I'm your little sister. Pleased to meet you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Funny. And I'm the Queen of England." I say, not believing her and turning back to Carmen. "WAKE UP LAZY BONES!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, leave Carmen to rest..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I wheel Sai to the new patient's room. "How're ya feeling?"

".... Lia's been quiet."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Want my birth certificate? Mitch was my dad, as he is yours."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"No way, then how come I've never seen you before." I say, poking Carmen's nose.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Because my mum took me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I open the door and push Sai inside. 

_It's interesting how weak I am right now. What exactly did Lia do?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"..." I look at her for a second. "Are you lying? Do you even know anything about me or my dad?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm not lying, midget."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"MIDGET!?" I storm up to her, then notice a stain of dirt on her shoe and retreat backwards. "Nope. You came here to kill me!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"...."
I turn to the girl. "Is he always this stupid?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean, calm down." My voice is soft.

I close the door behind me.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, I'm sure she's not here to kill you... Having a patch of dirt on your shoe doesn't make someone evil..." I look at his sister. "He just has an aversion to anything dirty..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm NOT stupid." I say and cross my arms. "Anyway, I don't plan on staying here long, I want to go back home as soon as possible."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You MUST be stupid if you want to go back. You saw what Mitch did to this man, he WILL do the same to you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"I know, but he _is_ my dad. I have to go back."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Why would you go back, Jean-sama? What about Carmen?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You're no better than Mitch."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Don't compare me to my dad!" I snap at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"You two, calm down. Now."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I glare at Jean. _What made me want to meet this moron?!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I fold my arms and look away from her. _No way is she my sister._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Are you two done?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I roll my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I nod.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

(( I love how Jean doesn't care that Sai is in a wheelchair xD ))

I glance at Carmen. "Ooh. Yeah, he'll need stitches."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I finally gain consciousness. The first thing I feel is a dull pain.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"CARMEN!" I run over to him as he wakes up and shake him again. "A-A-A-AREE YOU OKAY?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, stop shaking him!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Urrrghhh."
My speech is slightly slurred.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I stop shaking him and hug him tightly. "CARMEN WHAT'S WRONG, I WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean, stop. He needs stitches."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You're..sparkleyyyy."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm whaaaa?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Watch out, a dragon's cominggggg~"
I try to move.

"He's high on morphine."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"DAMMIT, THEY DRUGGED YOU DIDN'T THEY?! WHAT CAN I DO TO GET YOU BACK TO NORMAL?!" I shout at him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"IT'S BREATHING FIRE ON ME AUUUUGHH!" 

I facepalm.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I jump back. "WHAT DO I DO?! I'M NOT A DRAGON!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"If you leave him for a while the morphine will start to wear off, Jean-sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"I can't leave him." I say and sigh, sitting on a seat next to the bed. "Ahem, some privacy guys?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I wordlessly exit the room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I follow the girl, Jean's sister, out.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I motion to Gio. "Let's go."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I close the door behind me as we exit.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I sneeze.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Need a tissue?" I ask and pass him one.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I start eating the tissue. "Cotton candyyyy~"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Ewwwww, don't eat it!" I go to pull it off him, but end up tripping over myself and falling onto him. "Urk-"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I pass out.

Some doctors come in. "You need to exit. We are going to give him stitches."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Like hell I'm leaving!" I shout, then get dragged out. "GREAT!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

The draw the curtains and go to work.

"Why'd they throw you out?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Probably because I got on top of him- NOT LIKE THAT! He was eating a tissue."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I facepalm.
"I'm going to end up being your big sister, aren't I?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"NO! I'm the big brother!" I say and fold my arms.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Let's talk somewhere else, like my room." I nod towards the door down the hall.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I nod and sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I fall back into my usual awkward demeanor."Sure..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Can I come too?" I ask, feeling like the outsider because I don't know anyone except Jean.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I nod. "Of course, I'm Sai, but the way."

I open the door and push Sai inside.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm Samantha."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Gio." I hold the door open. "C'mon guys."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I follow, crossing my arms.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I pick Sai up and move her back to the bed.

"... I see that you two have familiarized yourselves with the medical department."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Pretty **** medical department if you ask me." I say. "They kicked me out! I WAS TRYING TO HELP!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You were harming a patient.."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"You've been violently shaking Carmen, Jean-sama, that's not exactly helping..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Trying is not the same as actually doing. Let the doctors do their jobs, Jean."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh. "Whatever... Just as long as he gets better... NOT THAT I'M WORRIED ABOUT HIS DUMB FACE!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

( ~TIMESKIP TO WHEN CARMEN IS AWAKE SO HE CAN PLAY TRUTH OR DARE~ )

I wake up. I'm covered in bandages.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I go visit Carmen to see if he is awake. "Carmen, WHAT THE HELL TOOK YOU SO LONG?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jesus. Wheelchair, please. Get me out of this hellhole."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"W-what ever you say!" I panic and get him into a wheel chair and push him down the hall.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"What's got you so flustered?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Y-you said that in a scary way, that's all..." I blush and arrive at the room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Damn, these stitches hurt.." I mutter.
"Hi people." I say, adressing the people in the room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hey Carmen," I greet him. "You feeling  any better now?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Not really, but I'm concious."

I wave.

"Can we play Truth or Dare?" I grin at Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"T-that game didn't go down well last time if I recall..." I blush, last time I played the game Carmen thought it would be funny to kiss me.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I smirk. "Who's up for it?"

"Sure.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'll just watch. I'm not in a position where I can do much."

"I guess I'll join."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"....... I guess......."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'll join in, sounds fun!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean gets to go first."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Okay..... Dusk, truth or dare?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Truth?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Okay... Tell everyone who you have a crush on, if you have one that is."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

".............Gio..." I say, extremely quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Who?" I repeat.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"...Gio."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Nooneisallowedtodatemylittlesister." I say extremely fast. "Anyway, who is next?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"...I'm taller then you.
Samantha, truth or dare?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Well I'm older!" I snap.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"I think everyone's taller than Jean-Sama... Dare."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I groan from the bed. "Not me."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Spin around in a circle. Whoever you point to has to kiss you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I get up and stand in the middle of everyone, and close my eyes. I spin around in a circle, stop, and open my eyes to see that I'm pointing to Carmen. _Uh..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Ick, kissing girls is grooooss.." I comment.
"Get it over with."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I walk over to Carmen and kiss him, then pull away quite quickly. _Wait... Carmen and Jean-sama are together... That means I just indirectly kissed Jean-sama!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You pick someone, Samantha." I say, completely unfazed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Gio, truth or dare?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I yawn quietly. _I should take a nap..._ I close my eyes and drift off to sleep.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I sit there. _Im not jealous... Not at all..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Dare."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Kiss the person you have most feelings for in here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Romantic feelings or friendship feelings?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Romantic feelings."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Alright." I approach Dusk and pull her into a kiss.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

My eyes widen, but I end up returning the kiss.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I give a death stare. _MY LITTLE SISTER!_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I deepen the kiss when I notice Dusk's response.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Fascinating."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

..


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (OH MY GOD OH MY GOD)
> 
> I find the others. "Hey, can I join in?"
> 
> (how could I miss that)



( They're at the HQ silly. )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I look over at Carmen. "Are you jealous or something..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( They're at the HQ silly. )



(shaddddaaaapppp I just wanna play)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I goggle at him. "No."

_...I like this guy._
Not caring that everyone is watching, I wrap my arms around him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Someone doesn't pick up on hints..."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

nope


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Huh, whaaaaat?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

I make it to the airport, and sit down at the terminal. I anxiously wait, staring at the plane that just landed as it unloads passengers. Suddenly, a tall woman, with long black hair with golden streaks, and bright blue eyes walks towards me. _Holy crap._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I rest my hands on Dusk's waist. _I like her._


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

(Okay, so I'm apparently "godmodding" so I'll just stop now before someone else calls BS on me)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Huh, whaaaaat?"



"I MEAN I WANT TO MAKE OUT WITH-!" I stop myself. "N-n-nothing, aaaannnyyyway." I pull the two people kissing apart."okay, next turn."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

In all the excitment, I am struck with a pain in my chest. Almost immediately, I pass out.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

I get up and run to her, and wrap my arms around her. "Anku!" I cry, and she pushes me off her.
"Ans! Uh..." I motion to Apis, who I am holding in my left arm, with my luggage in the other.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Good job, Jean." I pick up the unconscious Dusk. "I'm taking her to another room."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Feel free, cause the game won't stop."
I fist-pump.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"NO WAY, DON'T TAKE MY LITTLE SISTER!"


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm being dragged again. I turn my head and see the wispy monster again. _"Welcome back, Orion. I missed you."_ My eyes enlarge as it remembers my name. *"What do you want with me?! You've tortured me enough..."* _"I want your soul. For you to give up ALL hope. You will never see your friends again. You'll be locked here for the rest of your life, Orion! With me in your nightmares, we'll be friends, after you give up everything..."_ *"No... No..."*

I shiver while I sleep, and talk the things I say in the dream.


( Bold is Orion, italics is the beast )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Later." I leave the room in search of a doctor.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"...... Who is next ......"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I nominate myself. Samantha, truth or dare?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Dare."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

I take Apis from her. "Oh Helix, oh Helix." I laugh, holding him.
"Where do you live now, Ans Ra?" I ask him, holding his hand.
"I bought a new house, it's really nice. It's near the city, but kinda away from it."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I wake up in the middle of the night and hear Orion muttering in his sleep. I see that he seems afraid. _Must be a nightmare._I get up and walk over to his bed, sitting on the edge. I gently  shake him awake. "Hey, Orion. _Orion,_ wake up."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I bite my lip as I wait for the doctor. Dusk lies on the couch.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I walk in.
"Gio, right?" I hold out my hand.
"Dr. Payne."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I dare you to slap Jean's butt."


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I wake up in the middle of the night and hear Orion muttering in his sleep. I see that he seems afraid. _Must be a nightmare._I get up and walk over to his bed, sitting on the edge. I gently  shake him awake. "Hey, Orion. _Orion,_ wake up."




The thing continues to talk to me. _"Wake up, Orion. Wake up. Wake up..." _


I slowly wake up and rub my eyes with my palms. "What even was that...?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

We arrive at the house, and I help Anku get her stuff unpacked. We put the crib that Anku bought in our room, and lie Apis in it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Y-y-you what!?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I shake his hand. _Payne is the ****tiest surname ever._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

_Slap Jean-sama's butt..? I don't think he'd even let me..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I understand this lady has a weak heart, correct?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I look at Carmen. "I didn't realise you where into that sorta thing..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I nod. "Yup. I think she's starting therapy soon."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm here for you..." _WHAT?!_ "Uh, I mean, what do you mean?" _I'm screwing up. I'm nobody. I shouldn't exist._


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"What was she doing when she passed out?"

"I'm not. I just want to make you squirm."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"We were making out." I deadpan.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

I blush. "W-what ever you say, pervert." I get up. _So..._ "Do just stand here or bend over or what....?"


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "I'm here for you..." _WHAT?!_ "Uh, I mean, what do you mean?" _I'm screwing up. I'm nobody. I shouldn't exist._



"Shad, I know your gay. It's fine."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You must not doing anything to excite her too much. Since her heart is weak, when her heart beats faster it can temporarily shut down, making her lose consciousness." I fold my hands in my lap as I sit in my chair. "She'll be fine. Up and about in maybe 10 minutes. Keep her on the medication until she can be tested to see if she's eligible for heart therapy. But if this gets worse.." I scratch my head. "We may have to resort to a heart transplant, and there is a high chance she will die."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

I smile at Anku.
I pull him in and kiss him.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I get up and walk over to Jean as he stands up, and slap him on the butt. _Ohmygodohmygodohmygod did I really just do that?_ I start to get embarrassed knowing that I just did that in front of people, and start to melt slightly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

"Wha? No! No I'm not! I'm not. I'm not." I lean over, grab Orion and pull him into a kiss. _Shad, control yourself! ...I'm dead to me._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I stroke Dusk's hair. "I'm not gonna let her die."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You a witch or something?" I raise my eyebrows at her melting feet.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Ouch..." I mutter than sit down, rubbing my butt. "She hit hard."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"If it comes to surgery, there won't be a choice. It will be either die, or probably die."
I stand up with a  bottle in my hand. "Put her on two pills a day now. It may help." I smile. "Nice talking with you." 
I leave through the door.

My eyes flutter open.
"W-what..?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

I quickly sit down, now even more embarrassed. "I didn't hit that hard, Jean-sama," I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I glance at the pills. _.........well_

I kiss Dusk's forehead. "Glad to have ya back."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Who is next?" 

(Jean-Sama needs to be dared  )


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Wha? No! No I'm not! I'm not. I'm not." I lean over, grab Orion and pull him into a kiss. _Shad, control yourself! ...I'm dead to me._




(  Shadrion has happened, folks. )

I'm not surprised by the kiss. I return it. _See Shad? Everything's okay._

( They don't know about the hidden wall cameras.  )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean-sama, truth or dare?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I blush slightly, and sit up.
"How did I get here?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 7, 2014)

"Dare."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"....You fainted."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I stay silent for a few moments.
"It's getting worse  isn't it?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

(Ignore xD)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"...That's not fair."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Well it wouldn't be much of a dare if he could choose you, would it?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"...Yeah, but you're going to be just fine."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 7, 2014)

I end the kiss and look at Orion, mortified. _What did I do? Did he kiss me back? Maybe he's... the only one who still fully trusts me..._ I back away onto my own bed, conflicting thoughts dashing around in my head.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I know you're lying to me.."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

(I've just realised, since Gio left with Dusk and Sai fell asleep, is there just Sam, Jean and Carmen in here?)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

( Yeeeeeep )


----------



## nard (Sep 7, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I end the kiss and look at Orion, mortified. _What did I do? Did he kiss me back? Maybe he's... the only one who still fully trusts me..._ I back away onto my own bed, conflicting thoughts dashing around in my head.



I watch as he leaves. I slowly look down and go back under my blanket. I turn my back away from him. "...G'night, I guess."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

(Crap. Ignore  that dare, I'll give him another one xD I didn't think about that when so typed it.)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

(so I just do nothing now. Can't join in anywhere. :/ yes I got bored again)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I wrap my arms around her. "No, I'm not. I'm not letting you die."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Can you at least tell me what the doctor said?" I mumble.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hug the next person to walk through that door, and don't let go for as long as you can before they shake you off, Jean-sama."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"....Heart transplant. You might have to get a heart transplant."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"No, no, not again.." I whimper, and bury my face in his shoulder. 


- - - Post Merge - - -

I decide to try to recruit someone.
I call Ethan.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I nestle my face in her hair. "Everything's going to be alright..." I murmur.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

My phone goes off. "Hi, I believe you've reached the wrong number..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

After sitting there for a few minutes, I take a shaky breath. "Can we go to the garden?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hi, I believe I'm talking to exactly who I want to. It's Jean's dad, Mitch."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"You should meet my new friends, Anku." I say, staring at her lips.
"Okay, where are we going to meet them?"

(Get Carmen to call Ans Ra or something)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh, it's you. Well, I'm glad you called me," I sarcastically state. "What do you want from me?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I heard you don't like Carmen. If you join me in taking him down, you can beat him up as much as you'd like."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I nod. "Yeah, let's go."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I stand, a bit wobbly at first.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I hold out my hand.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I take his hand.
"Thanks.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"No problem."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I start walking. We eventually reach the garden.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I sit down on a bench. "So...."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm in, I say." (Temp halting my action IC)

(Beary, as much as I hate to spread the issue, I'm afraid that I will have to. Jason and I lead lives, we have other things to tend to than this thread. Please stop expecting us to be using up all our TBT time and commiting it to this, because I don't think either of us will. I help out in other places, I have to do homework, and I play other games than just AC. So please, don't act like you're fed up because we're not getting involved enough. I've tried to change, but it's rather obvious that you're ignorant to this. I'm not too happy with how this is going because of how you are handling this. We make legitimate arguments, yet you fight the issue itself by making the issue worse. Please, just don't. I was not all-caps raging or being excessively rude, and that's what you do to me. You know what you did.)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> "I'm in, I say." (Temp halting my action IC)
> 
> (Beary, as much as I hate to spread the issue, I'm afraid that I will have to. Jason and I lead lives, we have other things to tend to than this thread. Please stop expecting us to be using up all our TBT time and commiting it to this, because I don't think either of us will. I help out in other places, I have to do homework, and I play other games than just AC. So please, don't act like you're fed up because we're not getting involved enough. I've tried to change, but it's rather obvious that you're ignorant to this. I'm not too happy with how this is going because of how you are handling this. We make legitimate arguments, yet you fight the issue itself by making the issue worse. Please, just don't. I was not all-caps raging or being excessively rude, and that's what you do to me. You know what you did.)



( I'm sorry if I made you feel this way.
I legit don't know how to unsilence you, sorry. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I really like you, you know.." I say quietly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I kiss her on the cheek. "I like you too, which is precisely why we're going to make it through this."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I turn red.
I lean against him on the bench, and close my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I stroke her hair. "Everything's gonna be alright."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I fall asleep, content.

I end up dosing off in the wheelchair. A medical staff member wheels me back a while later.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I smile as I get an idea for a painting. "Night, Dusk." I whisper.



Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -

I fall asleep next to Dusk.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

( ~TIMESKIP~ )

In the morning, I get bored and wander around. I see Dusk and Gio holding hands and sleeping on a banch in the Garden. I run up to them.
"HOW DARE YOU DO THAT TO MY SISTER! DID YOU KISS HER TOO?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I groan when I hear a voice. "....five more minutes....

I rub my eyes with my free hand. ".....Jean?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"I FORBID YOU TO DO ANYTHING—" I make a face. "DIRTY—WITH MY SISTER!"
"It's okay with me and Carmen though."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

"I'm in," I say to Jean's dad.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Good. Now come here." 
I give him the coordinates to my new base.
"Be quick, and maybe you'll get something extra."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I snort. "I know that you ****ed your boyfriend. I had to go out and buy my stuff by myself since Sai gave them to you." I glance at Dusk. "Besides, she's an adult."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Ewwww, you're DIRTY." I make a worse face.

I open my eyes, and sit up.
"Huh?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

I swiftly move over to the other coordinates. But first, I took a selfie got a handgun from a gun shop, just in case something went wrong.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I pace.
"Stupid Cygnus..where did he go? Did he die? WHY DOES THIS UPSET ME SO?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Morning, sunshine." I kiss her forehead. "I was just talking to your brother."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

I call the number. "Okay, I'm here, what now?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Okay, now call this number." I give him Carmen's number. "Lure him there."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

(Where are you all because I gotta get Ans Ra and Anku involved and stuff or something)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Okay, now call this number." I give him Carmen's number. "Life him there."



"Uh...life? What do you mean?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"LURE, damnit."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> "LURE, damnit."



(lol)

"Okay...but how?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I rub my eyes. "Jean..?"

My eyes widen. "Did you sleep with him? Because you technically did. You slept on the same bench." 
I hold my head. "ITS TOO DIRRRTYYY!" I fall over dramatically.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're smart enough to think of something. What am I, your dad?" 
_Now I'm thinking about Cygnus.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (Where are you all because I gotta get Ans Ra and Anku involved and stuff or something)



(( idk, but they can meet Ethan ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

(ignore)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (ignore)



( Everyone besides you and Ethan are at the base, plus Mitch and Cygnus. It's hard to do much without Myst here cause she controls Mace. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "It's not dirty until we frickle frackle."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

"Ugh...fine." I reluctantly dial the number, waiting for that annoying ringing or whatever to stop so I can hear a voice.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

I take Anku to the base (uh) and look for everyone. 
"What is this place?" I ask, putting my hands on his shoulder. "Don't know, but they're here."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hello?" I drowsily pick up my phone.

"Is that a kind of candy?" I get excited. "Or cleaning product?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> I take Anku to the base (uh) and look for everyone.
> "What is this place?" I ask, putting my hands on his shoulder. "Don't know, but they're here."



( NOBODY KNOWS ABOUT IT XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I mentally facepalm. "****ing. It's not dirty until we do the do."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I start giggling.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hello?" I ask, looking around.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Jawile said:


> "Hello?" I ask, looking around.



( Jason uh
Nobody knows about it )


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Jason uh
> Nobody knows about it )



(nobody knows about what the base?)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

"Hi, we need to talk." I punch the coordinates into the phone so that he can see. "Come over. Your phone will lead the way."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Uh..I'm in a hospital. No?"


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Uh..I'm in a hospital. No?"



_Damn it._ "Well, when you're feeling better, just come over here, okay? Bye." I abruptly hang up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"What the hell?" I say to myself.

"Uh..um..WELL STAY AWAY FROM MY SISTER!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I hug Dusk and pout. "No."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

(Gtg for the night)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

(( Night FN1))


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 7, 2014)

Holy Crap You Guys are at 1048 pgs.........


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

( Night. )

I lean into Gio's hug.

"STOP MAKING FUN OF ME!" I stop my feet like a little kid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaisyGirl said:


> Holy Crap You Guys are at 1048 pgs.........



( Yeah. And if you aren't roleplaying here, please use parentheses. )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 7, 2014)

DaisyGirl said:


> Holy Crap You Guys are at 1048 pgs.........



(/noshame)

(Thanks guys! )


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"...Bullies."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"She's mine, Jean. Sorry."

_Just as you are mine,
I shall be yours._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( 7 guests holy crap ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Ewww, she's my sister, you CREEP!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

(so you're in the base or not because nobody knows about it or something)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

( Mace brings people there. Nobody outside knows about it. )

I feel slightly lightheaded, but brush it off as drowsiness.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I stick my tongue out at Jean.

(( We're at the base, but it's 'hidden'.
We can make Mitch contact you, and then Mitch mentions Jade  ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

(Well Ans Ra's insane powers brought him there c: )
(What part or whatever of the base are you in)

(Cough cough, still silenced in the chat)


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I look up at Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh yeah, how're you and Carmen doing? Remember, if it hurts, he's doing it wrong."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"S-shut up!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"I mean, he should've at least read up on everything first. You shouldn't just do the do without knowing how to do the do."


(( I love Gio ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Since when are you an expert?"

"Gio?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Pansexual."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"YOU HAVE SEX WITH PANS?!"

"Gioooo.."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

I find a garden, and see a few people there. "Hey, hey guys!" I call out to them.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I sigh. "Are you kidding me? Pansexuality, or omnisexuality, is sexual attraction, sexual desire, romantic love, or emotional attraction toward people of any sex or gender identity. I'm a sucker for people with good personalities."

I glance at Dusk. "What's up?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"..." I cross my arms.

"I'm feeling weird.."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"Jean, hey, Jean, it's Ans Ra!" I excitedly say to him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Oh, it's the guy who broke Jade's heart. Hi."
I wave.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"I didn't break Jade's heart--" I snap.
"Jade? Who's Jade?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I touch her forehead. "What kind of weird?"

I glance at the new guy. _What the hell....?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Lightheaded.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I bite my lip and grab the bottle of pills. "It's probably because you didn't take your medication." I hand her the bottle.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"Um, just someone I used to know." I take Anku's hand.
"Oh, oh, okay..." I look at the other people in the garden.
"I actually don't know a few of you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I glance at the man. "Following what Jean just said, you're that guy who played with Jade before she was murdered?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I swallow a pill.

"Jade died for you, you...DIRTY MAN!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"Let's just leave it at that." I say nervously.
Confused, I let go of Ans Ra's hand, and glare at him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"SHE LOVED YOU!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Although I really have to applaud your level off assh*lery. Leaving right after she dies."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"I know, but it wasn't my fault that she got killed!" I yell.
"Tell me who Jade was, now." I demand sternly.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You didn't even bury her!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

Tears well up in my eyes, and I look down.
"Ans, you told me these people were your friends."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Only a girl that loved him." I narrow my eyes. "From what I read, you loved her too."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I start getting distressed.
"What's going on?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I ruffle Dusk's hair. "None of your concern, Dusk. Just focus on getting better."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"B-but.."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"Stop being so mean to Ans Ra!" I yell at them.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I kiss her cheek. "I'll tell you more later."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You horrible man! How could you say you love her and then leave her that way!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I glare at Ans. "If only Sai could see this."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

I burst. "I'M NOT THE REASON SHE DIED! I... SHE..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I start to panic, being unsure of the situation and the tensions between everyone.
Then I feel the placement against my cheek, and everything is gone..


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I pick Dusk off the ground and carry her bridal style. "We have to get to the Medical Center!" I begin to panic.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 7, 2014)

"Wait, what is going on?" I ask as one of them picks up the girl who just passed out.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

"Follow me!" I run towards the medical center. _Hang in there, Dusk...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

My heartbeat hardly makes a sound.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I watch as they hook her up to a machine. _I— I need to get Sai..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I wheel myself around, bored.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I wake up to find Gio shaking me. "Gio....?"

"S— Something happened..." I pick Sai up and drop her in a wheelchair. "We have to get to Dusk...."

_Oh god...._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I burst through the door of Dusk's room. "Dusk...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

I hear people yelling. "The hell?"

I examine the girl.
"Heart transplant..we need one done."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I run up to the doctor. "She'll ****ing die!"

"Gio, calm. She _needs_ one."


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"You, get out of the room." I point at Gio.
"Sai, stay here. We need your expertise."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I nod.

"No! What the hell?! You can't just—"

"Gio, leave. Trust me."

I reluctantly leave the room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

We get some lights, and a surgical blanket. The tools are arranged in orderly fashion.
We begin.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I begin telling the doctors the plan.

I bite my lip and peer through the windows.


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

"Careful..she can't lose more blood than she already has.."
"Oh god, she's becoming unstable, quick!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

I hold my hands over her body. _This better work._

The pain seeps into my body. _****.... My battery hasn't repaired itself yet...._ I close my eyes and concentrate. "Continue the surgery."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch the doctors work. ".... Dusk....."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

We continue working, and we get to the most painstaking part of the operation.
"****, the monitor is going crazy! Doc!"
"Oh god.." I glance at the monitor just as it goes dead.
"She's..gone.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I watch as she flatlines. "I— I can't stay..." I hold my head in my hands and sprint back to my room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

It sparks to life again, just as we're about to unplug it.
"Oh my god..SHE'S HERE!" I yell, dumbfounded.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I grin through the pain. "... A woman like her doesn't go down easily."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Quick, get the transplant heart–"
"On it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I barricade myself in my room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

We finish the operation, and stitch her up.
"She..survived. It's impossible.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"...Nothing's impossible." I motion for one of the nurses to wheel me back to my room.

_Too much negative energy...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"That man, Gio. I must contact him..Dahlia, keep her stable.
"Okay."
I make my way to his room, and knock.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"Go away."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"There is something you would most likely like to know."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"....Just go away."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Dusk is alive."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"..... Shut the **** up and leave me alone."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Suit yourself. She made it through the surgery."
I leave.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

".... Everyone needs to shut up."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I see Dr. Payne come back. "She's stable, Did you get him?"
"He wouldn't listen."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I bury myself in my blankets.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Do you think she'll be alright?"

"I hope so.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

The nurse drops me on my bed. I yawn. "I should sleep...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

We leave the patient under guard supervision, and leave.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

~ DAT TIMESKIP ~

I wake up a few hours later. "... What time is it?" I sit up and stretch. "Looks like my body's doing better."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

After snoozing in my wheelchair, I wander around some more.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I walk out of my room. _Let's just hope that none of the doctors notice...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"She still hasn't regained consciousness.." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I lie asleep on the bench, phone in hand.

(couldn't leave Blaze hanging.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I check the hallways. _Clear, I think._

- - - Post Merge - - -

~Sai manages to somehow convince Gio to come with her and they go to Dusk's room~


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

Everything is dark and cloudy. I drift through an endless space..


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I begin to tear up when I see Dusk. "Th— This wasn't supposed to happen...."

I watch Gio sadly. _...Today is his birthday. Happy 20, lil bro._


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I hear a voice.
It's..familiar.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I hold Dusk's hand and stroke her hair. "You have to wake up..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

A piercing light goes through my vision as my eyes open halfway.
"Happy..birthday.." I croak, my voice barely heard.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

( *pokes Roleplay* )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I wake up on a couch, not sure what to do. "Hmmmmm."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I find Jean.
"Hey, your sister had a heart attack, so I've heard."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"S-she did?!" I panic then slide down all depressed like on the couch. "Wonderful..." I mutter sarcastically. "Poor Dusk."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"I think she made it through the operation."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

I wander around the HQ, exploring, hoping to find something interesting. _I wonder where the others are..._

(I can't remember what I was doing last, so yeah xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Thank Christ..." I say with a sigh. "A-and are you feeling any better?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Fit as a fiddle. But still in pain."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I slip back into unconsciousness.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Ugh, that's a shame, I preferred it when you were all defenceless and in a wheel chair... Then you looked smaller than me..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Ha ha. Let's go see your sister. I'll bet Sai and Gio are there already."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Hm, okay." I get up of the sofa and walk with him, looking small again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Don't shake her."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"I-I wouldn't do that ever!" I blush and shout at him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"You don't think the doctors told me about that?" I roll my eyes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"THEY ARE ALL LYING!" I snap at him with a pouty face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Whatever you say."
We reach Dusk's room


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I push Carmen lightly out the way (Jean don't care if Carmen just got slashed up by his dad) in embarrassment and I walk over to Dusk.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

Gio and Sai are still there, Gio holding my hand and stroking my hair, Sai watching the monitors.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Pfffffftt." I mutter at Gio then go over to Dusk. "Is she any better?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"She still looks unconscious." I say as I walk in.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Yeah..." I hold "What should we do now? Should we stay with her, it looks like Gio and Sai is enough company."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"..Let's go somewhere else." I take his hand and pull him out of the room.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I blush. "H-hey, don't pull so hard!" I get pulled out the room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Where do you want to go?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"I don't know, wherever is fun......... The cleaning closest..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow.
"Nope, we're going to the pool."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"T-that's just as good!" I say and think.... "Where is that?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I pull him along the hallways until we reach it.
"Here."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_I wonder if there's a pool around here..._ I think as I walk around.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"You can swim in your pants, come on."
I take my shirt off, and jump in the pool.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I blush as he takes his shirt off. "T-That doesn't sound very hygienic, I might catch a c-c-cold...!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I grab his ankle and pull him in.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"A-ARGH!" I fall in the water with a splash, clothes still on. Not being able to swim, I splash over to a place I can stand. "C-C-C-CARMEN!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I smirk. "Revenge."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

Not long after I'm thinking about a pool, I find one. _Huh, would you look at that... Wait, is that Carmen and Jean-sama?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"FOR WHAT?!" I say, shivering (I think having clothes on in water makes you colder right?)


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Take your shirt off, Dusty."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Ew, no way, creep!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Okay, you can be cold then."
I splash him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Grrr, FINE!" I pull my shirt off and try to wipe the water he splashed on me out my eyes "You happy now?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Maybe."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

(Sorry if I take ages to post, I'm having technical difficulties right now :/)
_Hmm... I wonder if I could manage to get in there without them noticing? I could melt into the water..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I splash him in the face with some water. "PERVERT!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Neat freak!" I counter, splashing him back.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I try to tackle him, but just end up splashing around like an idiot. "Wolf boy!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

I get as close as I can without being seen. While they're splashing each other and water is flying everywhere, I melt down to a puddle and trickle into the pool.
()


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I push him down underwater.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"C-Carmen I can't swi-!" I get pushed underwater, and panic a little, closing my eyes and holding my breath.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I roll my eyes, and kiss him underwater.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I widen my eyes in shock, blushing, then close my eyes due to the water stinging them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Jean-sama can't swim?_ I think. Carmen isn't helping him, so from beneath him, I push him up to the surface, still hidden in the water.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

Jean suddenly gets pushed away from the kiss. I surface.
"The hell?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I get pushed to the surface and look around. "H-huh?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Wasn't me.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"... Water is weird ..." I blush.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Hey..YOU THINK IM BAD!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"W-what?" I tilt my head.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"You pulled away because I'm a bad kisser!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"N-n-n-no, that whaaaaa?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Uh oh... I think I screwed something up there..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I cross my arms.
"Am I that bad?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I move over to him. "NO! YOU'RE AMAZING- I MEAN, GOOD- I mean I didn't pull away... It was something with the water I don't know..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Then you won't care if I do this?"
I start kissing him again.

( #Sam gets mad )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

I swim away from them, to the other end of the pool. _Oops... Sorry Jean-sama..._ When I turn back to face them, I see them kissing again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I blush again, kissing him back as I lean up to wrap my arms around his neck. (MAKE SAM GET MAD OR SOMETHING TIA XD)


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

( Remember they're both shirtless )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Why does Carmen always get Jean-sama?_ I start to get angry and jealous as they kiss, until it gets to the point where I swim over to the two and shove Carmen away.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

_This can't be happening... I'm dreaming or something..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get shoved away. "W-What the?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"AUGH!"
I fly backwards into the deep end.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"What the hell is going on?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Uh oh... I think I went too far..._ I swim backwards away again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"No idea.." I say after I resurface.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Is........" I think for a second, then gesture Carmen to come over so I can whisper in his ear. "I think Samantha is in the water... But why?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Huh? What's Jean-sama whispering? Oh God, what if he's onto me..?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

_I CAN'T HAVE HER THINKING I AM ONTO HER! I HAVE TO DO SOMETHING!_ I violently grab Carmen and kiss him to throw her mind off as I think of a plan.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

_Oh..explains things._
I deepen the kiss to throw her off track.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Oh thank God, I don't think Jean-sama knows... But... I can't this happen! But if I try to seperate them again They might guess what's going on... Argh, what do I do?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

_Okay so kissing- I mean PLAN! I mean... Mmmm, I was er-_ The kissing throws my mind off what the hell I was supposed to be planning, so I end up pulling him closer to kiss him more.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Stop it, Jean-samaaaa.... _Unable to help myself, I once again push Jean and Carmen apart.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I fall backwards again, grumbling.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

As soon as I feel like I am being pushed, I grab the invisible person by the hand. "Gotcha!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Crap, Jean-sama got me..._ I try to wriggle out of his grasp, but end up accidentally sticking my head out of the water, where it no longer blends in.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Sam, what are you doing?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

"Trying to stop you two making out. It kinda ruins the mood of the nice relaxing swim I was having..." _Well, that's sorta true, I guess... Don't hate me, Jean-sama..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"........."
I glare at her from the spot I'm floating at.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"You could have just said you were in here... AND DOES MY MAKING OUT REALLY LOOK THAT BAD?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

"N-no, that's not, er.... I didn't say I was here because I didn't want to ruin your fun, Jean-sama, till you started kissing..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"So you wanted to stop my kissing? I don't get you Sam, why?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"She's crushing on you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

"I just said, it completely ruined the mood of my swim..." I lie lamely, ignoring Carmen. _I can't admit the real reason, not when we're not alone... _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

"Pfffffft, whatever Carmen, she clearly isn't don't be a dummy, too much kissing gets to your brain." I laugh then pat Sam on the head. "I'm sorry."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

_Jean-sama, you don't get it even when someone says it? _I feign a happy expression, though I certainly don't feel happy. _I love you, Jean-sama, I've told you before, why don't you see the signs? _I climb up out of the side of the pool. "I'm sick of swimming, I'm gonna go find a book to read or something, I'll leave you guys to do whatever now..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I blush. "Whatever...?" I look at Carmen. (ROUND 3 IN THE POOL)


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I get into the jacuzzi.
"Care to join me?" I wink.

-SCENE FADES TO BLACK-


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 8, 2014)

I walk away from the pool area and look around briefly until I find an empty room. I shut the door behind me, and slump down against the wall. _Why doesn't Jean-sama ever pay attention? I've told him how I felt before..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

I blush and quickly nod. "O-O-O-Okay!"

~Scene fades to black~


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

The monitor spikes once, then returns to normal.
"She's putty in my hands.." I say to myself in the office.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"I can't believe Sai didn't notice..now, at the time she is weakest.."
I smirk.
"Bang."


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 8, 2014)

(Should I send that call over?)


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> (Should I send that call over?)



( What do you mean? )


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( What do you mean? )



(Remember? The luring?)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

((Didn't he already call Carmen? Maybe he should call Mitch back.))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

(Back, for now)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 8, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Didn't he already call Carmen? Maybe he should call Mitch back.))



(Good idea actually.)

I call up Jean's dad.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 8, 2014)

My phone rings. "Hello?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

(( Laf skimmed so only has a brief idea of what's going on ))

I walk make to Gio's room and collapse on the couch. _.... A heart transplant. I wonder where they got the spare heart?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

Still unconcious, my dreams are filled with smoke.

( Go on chat c: <3 )


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

Beary said:


> The monitor spikes once, then returns to normal.
> "She's putty in my hands.." I say to myself in the office.





Beary said:


> "I can't believe Sai didn't notice..now, at the time she is weakest.."
> I smirk.
> "Bang."



(Who is this?  )


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Who is this?  )



( Dr. Payne, the doctor who gave Dusk surgery )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I stand up and hold my head. "I should go." I mumble.


----------



## nard (Sep 8, 2014)

( Myst, I can see you. )


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I walk out of my office, and go to Dusk's room where I find Gio.
"Mr. Gio? I need to speak with you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I glance at the doctor. "Can't you just e-mail me? Now's not a good time..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"This is serious business."

After that bout of fun, I take a shower.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

".... What do you want?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Dusk will need to be in our care for as long as it takes for her to get back to normal. I urge you not to be upset. She'll be fine."
I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "..... And that's it.....?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow.
"How about you let us do our job, and you do yours? We'll call you when she regains conciousness."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I nod. ".... Alright."

_This guy is pretty ****ing weird._


(( We're driving to our second house, so I'm on a phone right now >_> ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"See you later." I return to my office.

I moan slightly from my bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I return to my room, fall on my bed, and fall fast asleep.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

I drag Ans ra inside, and sit him down against the wall. I sit down next to him. "Who was Jade?" I ask. "Come on, you can tell me..." I stare at him.
"A girl who I used to know..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I wake up again. Well, that's it... I'm going to find some answers. I walk to the HQ, as best as I can remember.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up in Helix's arms. "Hey, sleepyhead."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

I hear Sage's voice. "Huh...?" I mutter, waking up. I see her face and smile. "Hi..." I say, still groggy.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I smile in response. "How did you sleep?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I open the door after I hear Gio's soft snoring.

_..... I need to take a walk._

I leave with no destination in mind.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I barge through the doors of the HQ and start to look for Mace's office when I spot Sai in the distance. I wave to her and call out, "Hey! You're alive!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I turn to see Blaze by the entrance. "Hi," I wave and approach him. ".... There's no way I'd let something like that kill me." I stretch and yawn. "Though I was put out of commission for a bit."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

"Oh..." I rub my eyes and sit up. "Oh, uh. I slept fine, yeah. What time is it?" I ask, looking out the window.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"...Interesting. Glad you're alright though." I scratch my head awkwardly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I check the clock and say, "It's 1pm." I start laughing. "Wow... did we really sleep that much?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I give Blaze a once over and I grab his hand. "C' mon, you're dirty." I bite my lip. ".....Don't tell me that you've been sleeping outside."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"Maybe." I glance away. "Look... um... Sai... I have to tell you something."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

".... What?" I tilt my head.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"Sai... I can't stay. I have to move on. I... um... actually came here to find Mace and ask him what happened with my flight. I didn't think I would see you up and about." I laugh awkwardly. Or else I would've come at a later time...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I stare at the ground.

".... Is that so?" I smile weakly as my heart twists in pain. ".... That doesn't change the fact that you're hurt. Let me fix you up."

_.... Lia, it's quiet without you. I hope you can trust me to handle myself._


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"It's fine, Sai. I'm _fine_... I'd stay but it... just doesn't feel right if I do so."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

"I... I guess so..." I chuckle. "So, we should probably go find out what's up with everyone else, huh...?" _Or we could stay here..._ I think. _It's so cozy and warm..._ I sigh contently.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I smirk at his thoughts. "We can stay in longer if you want."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I go to Gio's room, and knock.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I touch his arm and heal a cut. "... At least let me clean you up a bit before you leave...."

My voice conveys my pain. _... I wish I could hide my emotions better._


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"Sai... you don't get it, _do_ you?" I pull my arm from her and walk away with no direction in mind.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Mr. Gio!" I knock a couple more times.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"Who is it?!" I yell at the door. _God, just let me sleep._

I watch as Blaze walks away.

_I— I'm an idiot...._ I begin tearing up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Dusk's awake. She wants to see you."
I return to my office.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On my regular patrol, I spot someone I don't recognize.
"Stop where you are."

( Blaze )


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I look up at the guard. "And _why_ should I?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I rush out of my room and head towards the Medical Center.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Because I will shoot."
I point a gun at him.

_It's so quiet._
The painkillers numb me, but not so much I'm not aware of what's going on around me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I lean against a pillar and slump to the floor. My body shakes as I sob. 

_I should go somewhere else to cry.... 
I just... can't stay here_


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I hold my hands up. "Hey, what's with the _hostility_? I was just looking for Mace's office."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Well, that's where you're going."
I handcuff him, and begin leading him there.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I enter Dusk's room. "Dusk?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I sit in my office, looking at various files. I could use a break... Too much work is never good. I sigh. No. I have to stay strong. This company rests on my shoulders. Once Mitch is defeated, I can relax...

I roll my eyes and mutter, "Whatever."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Mace, this man was wandering around without my knowledge." I shove him into a chair.

I wave, smiling slightly. "Hello.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I look up and sigh. "Why are _you_ here, Blaze? What part of banished do you not understand?"

"The... um... plane left without me." I shrug.

I say to the guard. "Lock him up. I'll figure something out in the meantime."

"Wait! No! This has to be some sort of misunderstanding!" Growing irritated, I yell, "**** you, Mace. I will ****ing kill you and everyone you care about."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

"What about her?"
"I... I thought you weren't coming back. I thought you died. So we started to love each other... Anku, please forgive me." I cry into her shoulder.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I nod.
"Nice seeing you, Mace." I drag the man to the holding cell, and lock him in.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I run my hands through my hair, growing frustrated. I need fresh air. I walk out of my office and walk to the garden. I sit down on the bench to relax.

I sit in the cell. "_Why'd_ you do that?" I look up, realizing the guard is female. I quickly say, "You're kinda cute in this type of light." I add with a wink, "I wonder how much prettier you would look under natural light."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"That's not going to work." I say, raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

I stare angrily at him, clench my fist, and prepare to hit him. But I decide not to. I sigh. "It's... It's fine, Ans."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

"Oh!" I blush, having forgotten her mind-reading abilities. "Well, I guess we should go, since it's pretty late... Whatever you want to do." I say, hugging her close again.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I sigh. "As much as I'd love to stay, I kinda want to know how the others are doing." I add reassuringly, "Don't worry. We can go to bed early." I wink.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mutter, "Why? Is it my tattoos? I promise I'm not bad. I'm more of an acquired taste." I wink suggestively.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

(( Posting before I go into my lesson >_> See you in ~30 min ))

"I— I'm so glad that you're okay......"

^ Gio


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Me too.."

"You just made the one girl that loves you cry, and you're flirting with me? Smooth."
I smirk. "I'm keeping watch. Don't do anything funny."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I stand up shakily. 

_ I just need something to distract myself..._

I slowly make my way to the greenhouse.

(( idk garden room 
Sai btw ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

I flinch as I watch her fist rise, but she puts it back down. "Thank you..." I take her hand.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"I'll try to keep things interesting." I wink.

Taking my notepad out of my pocket, I start to draw a few of the roses I see around me. This is nice... Taking a break... Fresh air... I sigh with content.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

(( I have no idea where my teacher is O_O 
I've been sitting here for twelve minutes ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit on a bench and take in the refreshing scent of the flora and fauna. 

_I just need to calm myself down...
I had this coming.
I need to move on by myself. I can do this._


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I look up from my sketch to see Sai. She looks upset... should I go? Yes.

I close my notepad and carry it with me as I walk over to her bench. I sit down next to her and ask, concerned, "Are you okay? Wait. That's a dumb question. Let me start over. What happened?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I flick a monitor next to me.
"Stupid thing. Wish they'd let me out already."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Go ahead and try. I'm here."
I cross my arms and lean against the wall.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I release her from the hug and get out of bed. "Let's go find the others then." I smile. "I should get changed first, though..." I think for a second. "...Hey, uh... Are you fine with sharing a room? I don't want to feel like I'm intruding or anything..." I blush slightly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"Sorry, princess. You're a bit too far for my liking. Come closer if you want a show." I say with a wide smirk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, sure." I smile. I climb out of bed and head over to my closet to get changed.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I roll my eyes and scoot closer.
_No harm in taunting him._


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I stand up and walk towards the edge of the cell. I lick my lips as I look the guard over from head to toe. Feeling adventurous, I slip my hand through the jail cell and move it under the guard's jeans. I allow my fingers to explore and watch her face with satisfaction.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"...."
I ignore his touch to see if he gets mad.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> I look up from my sketch to see Sai. She looks upset... should I go? Yes.
> 
> I close my notepad and carry it with me as I walk over to her bench. I sit down next to her and ask, concerned, "Are you okay? Wait. That's a dumb question. Let me start over. What happened?"



I open my eyes as I hear Mace's voice.

_I need to move on, it's the only way I'll get better. 
Just forget about him._

I give him a weak smile. "... You were right, as always."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I sigh. "Sai... I'm sorry." I pull her into a hug.

I continue to explore with my fingers, pinching and squeezing as I go, with a wide smirk plastered on my face.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

( IGNORE CREEPY BLAZE  )

I moan.

( I REGRET NOTHING. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I kiss her forehead. "Give it time. They'll let you out soon."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"I wonder where they got the heart from, though.." I say, puzzled.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I begin to sob into his chest. "She was right. She's _always_ right."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I say, while my hands continue to explore, "If you like that, wait until you see what else I can do." I wink. "Come join me inside here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I frown. "... I have no idea. Heart surgeries are the most difficult, since they need to keep the transplant heart beating. ..... The donor should be here _somewhere_."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I whisper into her ear, "Things'll get better soon... They can't get any worse than they already are..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

_Maybe this'll help that girl get over him.._
I unlock the cell.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"If they donated a heart, wouldn't they be dead?" I raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

Once the cell door unlocks, I push the guard onto the ground and climb on top of her. I say seductively, while winking, "Try not to make too much of a mess."

*~Fades to Black~*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I laugh softly. "I guess that's true."

"Yuppers. So there's a corpse somewhere around here."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"Fantastic. I've killed someone." I say.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"... Not at all. While heart donors are rare, they certainly aren't impossible to find."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I quickly message Sai.
_Come to the jail cell next to Mace's office. We need to talk.
- Blaze_
My phone gets knocked away.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"How about we go do something to help cheer us up?" I suggest.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

"..Maybe I should've died.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I frown as my phone buzzes. "Wonder what that could be..." I mumble.

I check my phone. "So.... Blaze is in a Jail cell."

_I have to admit, a part of me expected this._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I softly pinch her cheeks. "Sorry, not gonna let ya."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "Yeah..." I explain how he rushed into my office and threatened me.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I make the bed move up slightly so I can bend over and kiss him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I finish changing then step out into the hallway to wait for Helix.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I sigh. ".... Definitely sounds like him." I stand up. "Let's go."

_Just keep everything inside. It's better this way._

I widen my eyes when Dusk kisses me. I respond by deepening the kiss.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

I get changed and follow Sage out into the hall. "So, where to? Anyone you need to see? Maybe we should look for Dusk. She seemed pretty bummed last night."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"Sure but I don't know where she would be..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I respond by putting the arm nearest to Gio around him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I sigh. "Don't expect anything good... prepare for the worst." I stand up and hold her shoulder supportively as we walk to the prison area together.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

"Uh... Do ya's want to go see how that girl is doing in the hospital?"
"Sure, A-Ans..." We get up and head to the hospital.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I nod. "But it's hard to be prepared if someone doesn't know what's going to happen, right?"

_Guess I'll need to prepare for everything, then._

I continue walking. _Mace is good at comforting people..... You were right, Lia. He makes a good friend._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Lia didn't mean as a friend Sai  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wrap my arms around Dusk.

_She's alive. Everything is okay. She's alive. _


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

(yeah no i'm done for tonight)


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"True... There are some things in this world that you are never truly ready for." I pause outside the door to the jail cell. "Are you ready?" I laugh awkwardly, realizing what I said. "I mean, would you like to go inside first?"

I moan loudly. This is so good that I might even just stay here and **** the prison guard every day and every night... I start to grow even more excited at the thought.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pass out from all the excitement.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"...Ready as I'll ever be. Besides, if I need to cry, I have you, right?" I give Mace a strained smile.

_I think it would be better if I turned out like Lia.
......If I couldn't love._

I breath deeply.

_Just put your shield up. This is how you got through school, right?
Don't bring it down. Ever. _


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I pass out.

I trail kisses down his neck.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I smile back. "You can always count on me."

I slowly open the door and move aside to allow Sai to enter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I slip into the room quietly. 

(( Can Sai see Blaze? ))

I hug Dusk tightly. _Mine._


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I follow Sai silently.


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I rest my head on his shoulder.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

My eyes widen as I see Blaze.

_.... She was right._

I grip Mace's sleeve. _I should put my shield up tonight. I shouldn't feel anymore. It's better that way. Life is better that way._

Tears begin rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

"Well, maybe we should see Mace... Maybe he'll know where she is..." 

"...Or maybe we could see Sai in the medical wing?" I suggest. (They don't know she's out yet bc they're sleepyheads)


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm not too surprised at the sight of Blaze. I sigh... He makes me sick... I'll have to punish the both of them later... but first, Sai needs me...

I wrap my arms around Sai supportively as I help her out of the cramped hallway and towards the direction of her room.

"Sounds like a plan." I hook my arm with Helix's and start walking when I spot Mace and Sai speeding our way. "There they are!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

_..... This is really happening._

 Close my eyes as Mace leads me through the hallway. 

_Lia was right._

Tears continue to fall.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

"Hey, Sai!" I say, happy to see her out of the hospital. "You're okay!" (Bad choice of words, Helix )


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I sigh as I spot Sage and Helix. "Guys, as much as we'd love to chat, now's not a good time." I shoot them a look that says: _"Don't ask."_

I pause outside Sai's door and knock.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I unlock the door.

_... I'll bring the shield up tomorrow.
Gio needs me today._


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I stand awkwardly at the door. "Want me to come in...?"

I say to Helix, "So... what now?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I nod. "Please." My voice is shaky.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

_What a prick..._ I sigh. "Well, where do you want to go now? This place is so big, it's not much use wandering around looking for everyone..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

The place when they stitched me up starts to sting, so I let go and lay back down.
"Stitches hurt."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I walk inside and close the door behind me. I immediately pull Sai into a hug. I whisper into her ear, "He's not worth the pain... I hate to say this but you have to move on... while you still can. Knowing him, he'll be back... and may even hurt you again leading to a nasty cycle of abuse and pain."

I shrug. "Let's just go visit random people in the hospital. Who knows? One of our friends could be there."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"Well, Sai'll fix you right up later, won't she?" I pat Dusk's head. "I'll get her in a bit."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I smile and close my eyes. "Thank you.."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

"Ugh, I'm kinda tired, still... Wanna just go back to bed for a bit...?" I ask hopefully.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I nestle my head into Mace's chest. "I knew, y' know?" I whisper. ".... I knew that it'd end up like this. I'm such an idiot....." 

I watch his shirt absorb my tears.

_I really am such an idiot._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2014)

We go to a hill, lay out a blanket, and take out Egyptian wine. We fill our glasses, tap them together, and drink.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"Don't blame yourself... You're only adding to the pain... Just let it all out... You're not alone." I smile weakly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sure. Everything seems too complicated out here." I giggle as I reopen my door and walk inside.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

I walk into the room and hop into bed. "Yeah... nice and simple in here..." I say, chuckling slightly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I grab onto Mace tightly. ".... Thank you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I hop into bed right next to Helix and snuggle close to him, smiling.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're welcome." If only Sage was this open with her problems...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I fall asleep in Helix's warm embrace.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 8, 2014)

I kiss Sage on the cheek, and then the lips. I fall asleep feeling completely content...


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I end up dozing off.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

My eyes widen. ".... The cake."


----------



## Beary (Sep 8, 2014)

I wake up.
Then remember what happened.
"Oh god." I wriggle out from underneath Blaze and get dressed, rushing off to the guard's quarters.
_I'm going to get fired._


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"The cake?" I ask confused.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

I bite my lip. "I— I had a cake made for Gio...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

"Oh?" Wait... it's his birthday, isn't it? "Oooh, yeah. Now, I remember. But isn't it kinda late for that?" I ask glancing at the clock. "It's 11pm. Think he'll be awake still?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"... Probably. He usually stays up late." I rub my eyes. 

_Gio can't see that I've been crying._


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

I take a deep breath. "How about this? We wait until tomorrow and throw him a party. It'll be better that way. You'll need time to yourself. It wouldn't be smart to rush into a party right now. Gio will be crushed to see you upset."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 8, 2014)

"But—" I bite my lip. ".... Yeah,  I guess that'd work."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I sigh. "I'll be back in the morning. I should head back to my office so you can sleep." I smile. "If you need anything before I go, let me know."


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

_****.. I can't talk to Mace after this._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I smile weakly. ".... I'm fine."

_Guess my wall will have to wait another day._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

After accidentally drifting off to sleep in the hot tub, I wake up all dazed and confused from the heat. _Ughhh, what even happened, why am I here.... Oh wait._ I remember what happened, blush and quickly jump out the hot tub, but slip and land on my face.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I frown. "Sai, you can tell me. We're friends, right?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

After finding my clothes (still wet from the pool) I put them on sloppily with messy hair and walk down the hall, trying not to look suspicious. _I look fine, like nothing even happened, it's fine, no one will notice..._ I feel a little pain in my neck so I rub it and then blush widening up my eyes. _IS THAT A LOVE BITE?!_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

"Just.... the guard. I wouldn't expect you to do something drastic, but please hear her out."

_... I think I'll write some poetry after this._

(( yeh I'm hopping on that bandwagon ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I smile weakly. "Sai. Trust me. I'll do what's right." I give her one last hug before walking back to my office.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

_Ugh, ugh, ugh.._
I start pacing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I bump into someone walking and fall on my butt. "Ouch!" I snap.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I turn my head to see Jean. I reach out my hand so he can grab it. "Are you okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I close the door behind Mace. "Let's see.... paper...." I mumble.

(( in/out bc math ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I grab his hand and get up. "S-sorry..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"It's okay." I smile. "It wasn't your fault."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"O...okay..." I mutter, trying to not look so suspicious, but failing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Is something wrong?" I ask, tilting my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"What?! Oh nothing, just a little....... Tired......"


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh? Wait... did I give you a room key yet? Are you planning on staying? If not, I can arrange a flight for you in the morning." I smile politely. "It's completely up to you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

"Free-verse..." I mumble. "Haven't done this in years.
---

I glance down at what I've written on the paper. "It's very.... interesting."

_I wonder
If it's okay
To smile
Although 
You always
Suffocate me_


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Free-verse..." I mumble. "Haven't done this in years.
> ---
> 
> I glance down at why I've written on the paper. "It's very.... interesting."
> ...



( _Even if I smile, 
I know it hurts to
love you
But even if I wanted to
I could never stop

Every time you hurt me
I fall in love with you
again, and again_

shhhh just making my own version )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I continue writing.

_I let myself
Fall
Because I wanted to 
Know Light
But instead I 
Found myself
Shrouded
In Darkness_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

_I love you the way a moon 
Loves its sun
Forever
Praying
And Hoping
For something that simply
Cannot be
_

"Free verse is very pretty." I dim the lights, climb into Gio's bed, and fall asleep.

(( Gio is still eating or something idk
Imagine he fell asleep in the library ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

(*pokes thread*)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

((*tries to poke thread but misses and pokes myst by accident*))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

(*Joins in and pokes everyone*)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I wake up hugging Sage. I feel really hungry, realizing I haven't eaten in about two days. I carefully crawl out of bed so I don't wake up Sage. I scribble out a note saying I'm going to eat and maybe explore a bit, and that she should call if she needs me. I leave the note with her on the bed, give her a kiss on the forehead, and head out toward the dining hall.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

_I'm soooooo hungry._ I walk to the dining hall, I grab an apple and sit down. I thump my head against the table, feeling dizzy and tired. "Uhhhhhh..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

After getting a breakfast of a gargantuan size, I notice Jean at a table and sit down. "...Are you okay?" I ask. "You kinda look like hell."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I turn my head on the table and look at him like a zombie. I go to say something, but all I can say is. "Uuuuhhhhhhh..." I take a bite of my apple. "Don't ask..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

Feeling hungry, I walk to the dining hall to get something to eat. As I walk in, I notice Jean and someone I don't know. (Sam hasn't met Helix yet, right?)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I look at him curiously and say, "Oh, did you have to do something dirty? I know about your problems when it comes to that."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"I guess you could say it was... _dirty..._" I look and see Sam. I go to say hi, but groan again.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Hey, Jean-sama," I greet him. "Am I really that bad to hang around that you groan..?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I look up when I hear Jean groan in another direction. I see some girl I've never met. "Uh... hi. Do you work here? I think my friend here has a problem with getting dirty... and wet, it seems." 

((HELIX STOP YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE SAYING))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"No, sorry Sam..." I say and sit up properly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM! Why does everyone say that...?" I snap.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I shake my head. "No, I don't work here. I'm Samantha, one of Mitch's latest victims."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

Another one down for SWEETS, eh?

"Oh, nice to meet you." I say with a smile. "Do YOU know why Jean's so shaken? He seems unable to speak... coherently... at the moment."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

To back up his statement I just groan. "Uuuuhhhhhhhh."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Last I saw Jean-sama he was making out with Carmen, but I didn't see him between then and now..." _...What if they took it... further...?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Wait, you made out with CARMEN? I thought you hate him... No wonder you're so confused. Well, I'm here if you need help with these conflicting feelings. You need to ask yourself: 'Is it real?'..." I go off on a tangent about internalizing romantic feelings.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I zone out. "Nononononono, you've got this wrong... It's not that I HATE Carmen, even though sometimes I want to stab him in the face and murder him violently, it's not _romantic_ problems I am having... It's er..._Physical_... er problems..." I blush. "Y-y-you know..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

_So they did take it further...?_ I walk away to get myself a sandwich so I don't have to listen to Jean talking about his relationship with Carmen.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I notice Sam walk away. "I don't understand her at all..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh...? ...Oh! Uh..." I think. "...I hear Gio has some stuff for that..." I look to Samantha for help, but I realize that she left. "Uh... yeah."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I slam my head against the table. "I know Gio does, but he just bullies me, he is no help...."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I get a sandwich and then go back to sit down by Jean and the other person. "Hey, did I actually get your name?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Well, I'm sure he'll understand if you come as a mature, polite acquaintance looking for help. No offense, but you CAN sometimes come off as sort of... belligerent."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, sorry. I'm Helix. And you're... Samantha, right?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Yeah. Nice to meet you, Helix."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"WHAT?! No I do not! Shut up..." I snap at him, proving his point.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Exhibit A." I say. "Anyway, just try asking nicely. Now, Samantha..." I turn to face her. "What do you mean you were a victim of Mitch? Powers?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Yeah. He injected me with something, and now..." I start to melt in my seat to demonstrate my power, then stop and resolidify.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, nice. All I can do is spit glue and spiderwebs..." I chuckle. "And Jean can burn up thousands of dust particles at once." I say, in an attempt to lighten the mood. _Why are they both so quiet...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh dust. Ha ha." I mutter sarcastically. I look at Helix's food and inspect it. _Hmmmm..._ (PREPARE TO BE SAVED!)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I finally remember why I came here in the first place and I prepare to take a big bite of my sandwich. D)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Spitting spiderwebs sounds pretty cool. Gross, but cool, you're like Spider Man!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"NO! STOP!" I jump up from my seat, tackle him to the floor and try to pry the sandwich out his mouth as I am on top of him. "GIVE ME THAT! DON'T EAT IT!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Jean-sama, what are you doing?!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Well, when you put it like that, I gue-AUGH!" I get tackled to the ground. "What's your problem, Jean?! I haven't eaten in two days!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I rip the sandwich from him, climb off him and throw the sandwich out the window, throwing fireballs after it, burning up the garden slightly outside, but the flames go. "Phew... I just saved your life Helix... There was a dirty hair on that... A stray hair is not very cleanly."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I stare at him, dumbfounded. 

"...You are buying me another sandwich..." I say, sitting down and resting my forehead on the table.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I buy him another sandwich, checking it is clean for about 5 minutes then give it to him. "This one is clean. I'm sorry, people say I overreact, but I don't know... I'm sorry about jumping on you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Your overreaction is what makes you unique, Jean-sama."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"It's fine..." I say, eating my sandwich and rubbing my back. "So, Samantha. Where are you from? And how exactly did you get to be part of Mitch's experiment?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh... Okay, thanks Sam." I smile at her cutely.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, are you guys into each other, too? Damn, Jean, you're popular."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

_Oh my God Jean-Sama looks so cute right now!_ I try to control my emotions so I don't accidentaly start to melt, and explain what happened to Helix. "I lived quite near Jean-sama I met him at the park a couple of times, then Mitch showed up. I think he must have thought I was someone else, he kept calling me 'Sai'... Anyway, Mitch basically kidnapped us both, then injected something in me that gave me this weird power. I think he injected something into Jean-sama too." _Wait, can everyone tell I have feelings for Jean-sama except Jean-sama himself?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Huh?" I ask with a confused face. "What would give you that idea?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, wow. That's one heck of a ride. Sorry you got pulled into this..." I say to to Samantha. I then turn to Jean. "I don't know, she seems to compliment you quite a bit, and you keep giving her 'looks', so... I kinda assumed. You two seem to have good chemistry, is all."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"... I have no idea of what you are on about..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I frown slightly. _Jean-sama... Why don't you get it..?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Okay, fine, fine." I put my hands up defensively. "I just misread the signs. It's just that I haven't seen you in a while, and I've NEVER seen Sam, so I don't really know what's been going on. Sorry, honest mistake." I look down, embarrassed to have made such a bold incorrect assumption.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"It's Samantha. Not Sam," I say, not liking it shortened down.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I sigh and eat my apple.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, sorry..." I say, feeling even more mortified and putting my face down on the table.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I pat Helix on the back. "It's okay, Sam doesn't mean it in a nasty way."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Sorry, I think I was a bit harsh there..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, it's fine." I look up. "I'm bad with names, but I'll try to remember to call you Samantha." I smile sheepishly. "But Jean, have I missed anything else important that you remember?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I shake my head. "No, nothing that the others have probably told you..." I shrug. _Helix seems pretty cool, I should have spoken to him more before._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Thanks..." _He's very talkative... He seems really close to Jean-sama, is something going on...?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Yeah, but I just feel like I've missed so much. It feels like the last time I saw you was that wild night with you, Sage and Carmen. Oh, there was that one time we were in the basement and that other guy injured your leg..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

_Sage? Who's Sage? What the hell were you doing with Jean-sama in a basement?!_ I take things completely out of context, and start feeling a mixture of jealousy and anger until it gets to the point where I'm getting all hot and flustered. Unlike getting angry when I was normal, As I get angrier I actually start  to boil, which makes me start steaming like whenever you see angry characters in cartoons.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Uh... Samantha?" I say, as I notice her steaming. "...Are you okay...?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

_Crap, I let my emotions affect me again..._ "I'm fine," I lie. I hide my feelings from my voice as best I can, but I can't stop the steaming.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"I'm really greatful about your help in the basement by the way, haha." I laugh and pat him on the head, even though he is taller.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

_Why, Jean-sama?! Stop it!_ I get even angrier, which makes more steam come off me.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"No problem, man. Just remember to stretch it out every so often!" I chuckle good-naturedly. However, I grow worried at Samantha's appearance. "You don't look fine, Samantha. You're steaming... is it too hot in here for you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I stretch my arms and legs. "Yeah, thanks. You give good advice." (Sam's rage must be through the roof now)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

_Helix, shut up! Stop talking to Jean-sama like that!_ I start to get smaller as part of me evaporates away as steam. _Crap, I can't stop it! What do I do?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I notice some food from the sandwich had fallen onto his shirt. "Uh, Helix, your shirt is dirty, let me get that..." I grab a napkin and lean in close to him so I can wipe it off.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"I'll try to pull at a better time if that ever happens again. It was just so dark in there that I couldn't see very well... I was basically just feeling my way around!" I laugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, thanks Jean." I say, amused. "We can relocate if this place is too hot, Samantha."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"That basement was pretty cold... But anyway, I think the bedrooms might be a good place to move too." I turn to Sam. "You can come too, Sam."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

_Jean-sama, what are you doing?! BOTH OF YOU STOP IT!_ I start to feel slightly weak as so much water is leaving my body as steam, and I don't hear Helix or even Jean talking to me.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Samantha...?" I wave my hand in front of her to see if she's conscious. She hasn't been responding to anything we've asked her...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I move my face close to Sam's. "Hey...?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I start to hallucinate as the loss of water gets to me. "Helix, leave Jean-sama alone!" I shout.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Huh?" I say, as I move away from Jean. I notice that there are people staring at us now.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"............"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I back away from them. "Stop it! Stop it!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Maybe she's dehydrated from the heat and all of this... steam... sweating...? I'll go get a few bottles of water, can you try to talk her down?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"O-Okay." I move over to her. "Sam, are you okay, calm down..." I reach up to put my hands on her shoulders to stop her shaking.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I resist a sudden urge to steal the water bottles, and I buy them, bringing them back to Jean and Samantha. _I need to ask Sai for another rubber band..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I try to back away from Jean before he puts his hands on my shoulders. "Stop it! Why are you doing this, Jean-sama?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Doing what? I'm trying to help you."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I hand Jean a water bottle. "She seems to like you more. You can do the honors." I say, trying to hide a smug grin.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I nod. "Thanks." I look at her blankly for a second, then splash her with water.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Uh... I think she needs to DRINK the water." I suggest.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"...oh..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Jean-sama, what are you d- AAAH!" The water goes everywhere, but because of the hallucination, it doesn't look like water to me. "What's that?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Water."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I back away further, but I can't go very far back before bumping into the wall. "Water is _not_ that colour, Jean-sama! What was it?!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I pour some out onto my hand. "Looks like water to me." I hand her a bottle. "Drink up."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

I look at the bottle and get close to her again to show her. "Sam, are you okay?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"No! What if you're trying to poison me?!" I knock the water away.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

The water hits the floor. "I'm going to have to clean that up now..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"For god's sake..." I tilt back her head and force-feed her the water. I pour water into her mouth for a good five seconds before stopping. (Because this worked so well last time and is also scientifically possible )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

After being force fed the water, I start to recover a bit, and eventually stop hallucinating. "Ugh..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Sam... Are you... Okay?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I step back, happy to let Jean take the credit for that.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"...Jean-sama?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"W-What?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"N-Nothing... Thank God you've stopped kissing Helix..."
(Sam went loopy xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Kissing... Helix?" I say and blush.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Hm?" I say, having backed away but managing to hear my name.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

_****, did I say that out loud?_ "I need to go sleep or something, my head hurts..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"O-o-o-o-oh okay." I say, blushing as I imagine kissing him. _Errrrrrrr...._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I start to walk out, but I'm still feeling crappy and weak, so I stumble. I fall, straight towards Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Argh!" Samantha falls onto me and I hit my head off the floor.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Sorry... Jean-sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

After hitting the floor, I had hit my head and passed out. _Uhhhhh..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I move off him. "Jean-sama...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 9, 2014)

.......


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I wake up holding Orion, and lying next to him on his bed... _When did I get here...?_


----------



## nard (Sep 9, 2014)

I blink and look around. _The hell am I?_ I slowly get up. The door is open and I go through it. _Bloodstains?_ I look at myself and see no injuries. _Hmm..._ I go up the stairs and outside. I start to walk to my house. _Better find where those experimentees are._

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> I wake up holding Orion, and lying next to him on his bed... _When did I get here...?_



I calmly breath and mutter in my sleep. "Too... hot in here..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I blush and get off of Orion, then move over to my bed. "Hey, wake up. It's morning." I say from my side. _Hopefully he doesn't know I slept next to him..._


----------



## nard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Shad..." I feel the heat disappear and I open my eyes. "It's cold now?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Woah, what did you whisper to Jean to make him pass out like that?" I ask Samantha with a smirk. _Hm... I guess Sage is rubbing off on me._ I smile, daydreaming about Sage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, uh... what's... up?" I ask, blushing, remembering what happened last night. _He's the only one who's here for me..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"I... didn't whisper anything...?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Well, how come I heard you guys saying my name right before he passed out?" I say.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

"Uh...That doesn't matter..." _Jean-sama seemed confused when I mentioned him kissing Helix, was I just imagining things...?_


----------



## nard (Sep 9, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Oh, uh... what's... up?" I ask, blushing, remembering what happened last night. _He's the only one who's here for me..._



I give him a puzzled look. "...What? Is there something on my face?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Well, I think it does... I definitely heard my name, it's very unique... and whatever you guys were talking about seemed to make Jean faint." I contend.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2014)

I shake my head. "No, it doesn't matter," I insist.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh... No..." I say, looking away and sighing.


----------



## nard (Sep 9, 2014)

I completely blank out about anything that happened yesterday. "What's wrong?" _Is this about his therapy?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Nothing..." I say. "I just want to pretend nothing happened last night, okay? I'm going to go to my psychiatry session soon, so I want to rest." I curl up against my bed's headboard.


----------



## nard (Sep 9, 2014)

"Okay...?" I turn and face the wall in my bed. _...What happened last night?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"If you say so..." I say, unconvinced. "Anyway, do you know where Jean's room is? We should drop him there..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get ready, and leave for my appointment. "Seeya later." I say to Orion as I exit.


----------



## nard (Sep 9, 2014)

I wave to him as he leaves. When he shuts the door, I stand up and stretch. _I'll ask what happened when he comes back, I literally have..._ It all comes back to me. The kiss and him sleeping with me. I slightly blush and smile a little at the thought. _Heh, that's what went on yesterday..._ I lay back down and try to sleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> _I'm soooooo hungry._ I walk to the dining hall, I grab an apple and sit down. I thump my head against the table, feeling dizzy and tired. "Uhhhhhh..."



(What the **** happened to Mace talking to Jean? 

brb catching up )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I resist a sudden urge to steal the water bottles, and I buy them, bringing them back to Jean and Samantha. _I need to ask Sai for another rubber band..._



(( #REFERENCESSSSS ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> "For god's sake..." I tilt back her head and force-feed her the water. I pour water into her mouth for a good five seconds before stopping. (Because this worked so well last time and is also scientifically possible )



(( #SO MANY REFERENCESSSSS ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( #REFERENCESSSSS ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



((back from dinner... HOLY **** I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE THAT FIRST ONE WAS A REFERENCE BUT YOU'RE RIGHT OMFG))

((Well the rubber band thing was intentional but the stealing water bottles omg I totally forgot))


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh? Wait... did I give you a room key yet? Are you planning on staying? If not, I can arrange a flight for you in the morning." I smile politely. "It's completely up to you."



After Jean ignored me and walked away, I went back to my office.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

..


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Anku, I... I was thinking, since my friends seem to not like me, anymore, um... We should just live our life together, just us."
I smile at him. "I'd like that." I kiss him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I wake up again.
The doctors tell me it will be a couple days before I can get out of the medical center, but I can go in a wheelchair now.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I slowly wake up, and see Helix gone. In his place is a note. I guess he went to eat. I climb out of bed and change into something else. 

I start walking to the medical department. I spot Dusk in one of the rooms and go inside.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

~Sai wakes up and stares at the ceiling because I'm not retyping that~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up to a librarian shaking me. "..... What?.." I mumble. 

The librarian snorts and walks away.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

With a lack of cooperation from Samantha (rolleyes) I resolve to drag Jean to his room by myself. I struggle into the residential hallway, but soon realize that I don't know where Jean's room is... Or if he even has one.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I open my eyes and see Sage.
"Hey.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Are you okay? What happened?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

We arrive home. Apis is sleeping peacefully. I lie down on the bed, roll over, with Anku by my side. I run my hand through her hair, and close my eyes.
_I am so happy to finally be home._

(ans anku ending yes)


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Realizing it's morning and remembering my promise, I exit my office and start walking towards Sai's room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Heart attack. They gave me a new one and stitched me up."
I shrug.
"I would've died if Gio wasn't there.."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

While I'm dragging Jean through the hall, I see Mace coming. "Where's Jean's room?" I ask him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I pause. "Jean never requested for a room. I asked him about it and he just walked away."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"At least Gio was there for you." I smile politely.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I sit up and stretch. ".....My last day without a shield. Better make it count."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Goddamnit, Jean... (rolleyes) Well, where am I supposed to bring him now?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Actually, two strange people that everyone was telling at were there too. Plus Jean. They didn't help."
I laugh somewhat awkwardly.
"What's up with you and Helix?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

Name : Mehi
Gender : Female
Abilities: Can use many different forms of ice magic.
Appearance : fair skin tone. Long brown hair, brown eyes. 6'2"
Personality : Usually quiet, but very loud and outgoing when in the right mood
Talents: Slow but strong
Age : 23
Other: Ans Ra's long lost sister (won't be mentioning him though.)


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Name : Mehi
> Gender : Female
> Abilities: Can use many different forms of ice magic.
> Appearance : fair skin tone. Long brown hair, brown eyes. 6'2"
> ...



( Yep. )


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"What do you mean?" I ask, playing dumb.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I scratch my head. "Look, Helix... I'm a bit busy right now but I'll help you guys later, okay?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"...Sage, he didn't come out of your room afterwards. I know he slept there."
I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I grab a random book and open it.

_50 Shades of Grey....? What the hell._

I survey the room. "... I should clean up later."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I look down to the ground and quickly say, "Nothing happened. I swear."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"And STAY out, you disappointment!!" My adoptive father barks, throwing my bag out the door. I wipe tears from my eyes as I pick up my bag, left to wander the city.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I sigh. _Might as well._

I open the book and begin reading.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I giggle.
"I figured."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I breathe a sigh of relief. "Just... don't tell Mace." I meet her eyes. "We just... sorta... slept in the same bed. Nothing more."


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Wouldn't dream of it."
I fiddle with the corner of some tape on my arm where a tube is.
"I can't wait to get out of here.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I stand up and leave Gio's room.

"....Might as well pick up the cake."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

_**** you..._ "Alright, that's fine. I'll just leave him in the garden..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

As I squeeze my hands tighter around the handle of my bag, I can feel ice starting to form beneath my hands. _Don't think about it, Mehi..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I sigh and walk away from Helix, bumping into Sai in the hallway. I catch her before she can fall. "Sorry. I didn't see you there."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, I should go eat. It was nice seeing you." I wave before walking away.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

".... It's my fault. What're you up to?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"I was just about to come and help you with the party." I laugh awkwardly. "I guess I found you then."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I tuck my hair behind my ear. "Oh, right.... you're coming with me." I give Mace a weak smile. "I've been rather forgetful lately."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I drag Jean out to the garden and set him on a bench. "There. Actually he's pretty light, I could've carried him I guess..." 

I walk away and head back to Sage's room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"No worries. Where would you like to go first?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit in the dining area and take a bite into my bagel.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I bite my lip. ".... I stashed all the presents awhile back in the library, and the cake is ready, so I guess we just need to check out the party area." I tilt my head. "There's one part of the garden that's always free."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"That there is. I'll let you lead the way." I say, getting ready to follow her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I head towards the garden. "...Thanks for all your help, Mace."

_You're like a cool brother._


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I close my eyes and try to imagine a story unfolding in my head.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

_Wow. This book is very... wow._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

I sneak in through the back door, and stealthily walk through my house, reaching the safe. I put in the code. _10-46-8..._ I take about 4,000 dollars out, and make a run for it.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"No problem." I smile and follow her. I ask jokingly, "Think you can help Sage see that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

"She knows that you're a good person. Trust me, she knows. It's just..... sometimes it's hard to believe what's right in front of you."

_WHAT IS HE DOING WITH THE RULER 
THAT IS NOT SANITARY
GOD
THIS IS WORSE THAN BEING AROUND THE MANSLUT_


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I sigh. "I just don't understand her sometimes... I wish I did." I pause outside the garden.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I motion to Mace. "Follow me." I step past the foliage. "There's a secret picnic area here."

_STOP.
GOD.
THIS IS NOT OKAY.
THE DESK IS DIRTY NOW.
WHO'S GONNA CLEAN IT UP?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I follow Sai inside. I chuckle to myself. Funny how she thinks I've never been here before...


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

Before I can make it out the door, a small, soft hand grabs me. "Big sis, where are you going?" My little sister, Ana, asks me. "Oh, um... I'm just going out to buy some... Snacks, yeah." I kneel down so that I'm at her height. I hug her tightly, and kiss her forehead. "I love you so much." I quickly leave the house, hearing my father come down the stairs.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I finish eating my bagel and sit quietly for a few moments, enjoying the rare silence.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I come back to Sage's room to find her gone. She must've woken up... I hop back into bed, but it feels oddly cool. I sit on the edge of the bed and look around, noticing some papers coming out from under the bed. I grab them to straighten them out, but I see one with a poem written on lined paper that sticks out from the rest. It reads:

_Forever broken...
Forever Lost...
We will be together. 
No matter the cost._

Parts of the paper are a bit smudged, like they had gotten wet at some point... _Wow, my absence really did affect Sage... now I feel even worse..._ 

I stow the papers back under the bed and lie down for a while staring at the ceiling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

"..... It's nice and quiet here." I close my eyes and take in the scent of roses. "A really nice place."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "Yeah..." I sigh; my mind lost in memories. "It... was actually my idea to have this room."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I swing my legs back and forth, unsure of what to do now.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I try to sit up, but fail.
"Need to get out of here.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I open my eyes. "Well then, you're very creative. Not many people would imagine and create something like this."


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Gritting my teeth, I sit up and get into a wheelchair. 
I unhook all of the painkillers and other things. The pain hits me cool and clear, jolting me back into reality.
"Okay, time to get out of here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I shrug. "Thanks but... I can't take all the credit. My mother loved places like these..." I sigh. "...when she was still alive..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Still in a hospital gown, I wheel myself out of the medical center and go to the library to relax.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

I decide to go to the library to clear my head, images of Ana lingering in my thoughts.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

_At least this part seems normal._

I get on my tiptoes and pat Mace's head.
_Everyone always hurts more than I do. I can't be weak._


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I see Gio and try to wheel my wheelchair over to him as quietly as possible.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I laugh awkwardly. "Enough about me. Let's get this party ready?" Everyone already has enough problems. I need to remember that and prevent another slip-up...


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

I walk into the library, coughing quietly. I take a book about Egyptian deities and sit down, reading silently.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I get up again, and head out into the hall. _No use in sulking..._ I go out to the dining hall, and I see Sage sitting at one of the tables. I walk over and sit down next to her. "Look who finally woke up!" I say cheerily. "I should've stayed in bed, too... I had the strangest morning..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

"... Like you said to me, it's better to let things out instead of keeping them bottled up."

_I'm very much of a hypocrite, aren't I?_

(( GIO IS BOLD BECAUSE I'M DOING SOMETHING THAT INVOLVES COPYING ))

*I set the book down. "...."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I use the chair to prop myself up and put my arms around his neck.
"Didn't know you were into that sort of book." I say quietly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Sai, it's okay." I smile brightly at her. "Let's make sure everyone has a good time at the party. We all could use something happy going on."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tilt my head curiously. "Oh? Is that so? Dish."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

I can hear quiet talking coming from behind me. I turn around and see a girl with her arms around a guy's neck. _I'll just ignore them._ I go back to my book.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*".... I'm not. I have standards for the porn I read, and this does not reach my standards."*

I nod slowly. "The set-up crew should be here in a few. I'll go grab the presents."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Alright. Should I wait for you or come with?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

The guy says something about porn. I cringe, but continue reading.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I roll my eyes.
"Doc said I could go around in a wheelchair now."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

"It'd be great if you could stay here, in case the Set-Up crew needs help."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

I get up, and yell, "LET ME ON YOUR DAMN TEAM, GIO-SENPAI!"

Annoyed, I close the book, and sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*"That's good." I kiss her cheek. "Just a bit more time and you'll be up and running."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Sure." I sit down on a bench and wait.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I maneuver myself back into the wheelchair and scoot into the space next to him.
"How are you?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I tell her about the events of the morning, with the melting girl and how Jean is 'with' Carmen now. I also remember that I should get a rubber band from Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*I raise an eyebrow. "... Good. What about you?"*

I wave and head towards the library.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Wow. So there's a new girl?" I laugh. "Oh, and I already knew Carmen and Jean are a thing." I wink mischievously at him. "I have my ways. My mind-reading ways."


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Still hurts. I didn't bother taking the entire painkiller rack with me."
I smile. "Not going loopy like that other boy."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*I laugh softly. "... Yeah, patients on morphine are certainly very interesting, aren't they?"*

I walk into the library. _Alright.... Storage room...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Heh..you could say that."
I notice another girl I don't recognize in the library. "Do you know who that is?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

Wondering where a nearby hotel is, I decide that asking the annoying couple behind me might be my only option. I get up, brushing hair out of my face, and face them. "Um, hi. Do any of you two know where a hotel might be?"

(Lost and confused terrorist)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*I raise an eyebrow. ".... Hotel?" I glance back at Dusk. "We should get Sai in here," I whisper. "I think she needs to be taken to the medical wing."*

I pick the bag up. _God, this is heavy._


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I look at the girl again.
"I'm sorry, there's no hotel here.."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, well that's... Not good." I sigh, looking at the ground.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I drag the bag over to the entrance of the library.

*I notice Sai. "Hey! Sai!" I yell. I motion for her to come closer.

Sai'll know what to do.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I approach Gio. _****, he saw me...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Hi, Sai."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I nod at Dusk. "I'm a bit busy right now... what's up?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I am surprised by her response. "Wow... Well, yeah, there's a new girl, heh..." I change the subject. "So, I guess Gio's birthday was yesterday. I feel pretty bad about forgetting..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

While waiting, I decide to pull out my notebook again and continue my drawing from the other day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feign a gasp. "Really?! Ohmigosh! I didn't know."

_I smirk at him and say telepathically, "Nice topic change."_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*".... I think I got a new patient for ya."*

".... You know I don't actually work in the Medical Wing, right?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I shrug. _Worth a shot._ "Anyway, I'm feeling kinda tired... I think I'll sleep in a bit more. The early start is getting to me, I guess..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, okay." I say, attempting to hide my disappointment.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, did you want to do something?" I ask, feeling a bit guilty now.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I look down at the ground. "Not really. I don't know."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

"Sorry... how about tomorrow we have another little movie-night? Just the two of us?" I smile hopefully.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I glance at the girl and frown. "I don't see anything wrong with her."


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"..."
I study the girl's face. _She looks confused.._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2014)

I kiss her and head off to our room. I quickly fall asleep, even though it's not as warm as I'd like...


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Oh, uh, I'm Mehi..." I look at the new girl. "My father just kicked me out, and I need a place to live..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

".... How'd you get here? We aren't exactly close to any residential area."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

With the money I stole from the safe, I buy plane tickets to go to Egypt. The plane is small, with no other passengers. _Weird... But if it gets me to my destination, I'll take it._ We land in the middle of a forest, and I step out. "Hey, this isn't Egypt!" I say, turning around. But the plane is already taking off. _Damn..._ I look around and see a building. Hoping I can find out where I am, I go inside, and find a library. There are a few people there. "Uh, hello?" I say quietly.

(AND THAT'S WHERE WE LEFT OFF)


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I smile as Helix walks away then decide to go to the library.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I walk inside the library and see the others there. 

I wave to them and say, "Hey." I should really be more friendlier... I feel so bad for spending all my time with Helix...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

(( Assume that Sai never saw Gio/Dusk in the library. ))

I drag the bag up to the door. "You alright?" I glance at the girl. "Need to go to the medical wing? You look tired."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I wave to Sage. "Yo."*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

A new girl walks into the library. I look around awkwardly. "Uh, I'm fine, I'm just confused... Where am I?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Uhh... does she have amnesia?" I point to the new girl.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I frown. "... The library."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Yes, I know it's a library, but... What is this place? I was just... Dropped off here..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I stand awkwardly. "Um..."

I look down at the ground, growing even more confused by the second.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Not another amnesiac.." I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I turn to Sage. "... Did Mitch do this? She might be an agent."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I notice Sai by the door and frown.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I look away from Sai's gaze. "I... I don't know... I... um... should go." I run out of the library with no direction in mind.

Why is this so hard to do...?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

(( Sai's become more suspicious of people because of Blaze's betrayal btw. ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"No, I was... On a plane to Luxor, but the pilot landed here... I honestly, don't know where I am."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I nod. ".... Airlines these days." I heft the bag up over my shoulder. "Follow me, I know someone that can help you."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Th-thanks..." I say quietly, picking up my bag.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

"Let's go." I walk towards the garden.

*"What the hell was that?"*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

I follow the new face, observing my surroundings.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I slip through the foliage. "Hey Mace, I found a human."


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"I'm worried about Sage.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I look at Sai as if she had grown a second head. "Uhh... where?"

I thought our base was secure... Maybe it's not...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I turn around. "She's around here somewhere...."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I bite my lip. ".... I am too. Should we go after her?"*


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Sure."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Uh, hi." I say to the person. "What is this place..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I pause in the hallway to catch my breath.

"Hi. How did you get here again?" I ask cautiously.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*I stand up. "Let's go." I wheel Dusk out of the library. "Where do you think she went?"*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I set the bag down on the floor.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"I was on a plane to Luxor, when the pilot randomly landed here, and took off. I don't know why."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Do you remember what the pilot looked like or if there was anyone else on the plane?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"I never saw the pilot, no... And I was the only one on the plane..." I tap my foot.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"Maybe to her room?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Strange..." I mutter, half to myself.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*"... Alright." I push Dusk in the direction of Sage's room.*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"What is this place?" I ask.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I sit down, my back against the wall in the hallway; the door to the entrance barely visible from where I sit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Well, I can't tell you too much. Most of it is confidential. You could call us a lab. We do testing and other various things here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I bit my lip and glance at Mace. 

_"Testing"_


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"That's... Great." I say. I realize I never told them my name. "Oh, how impolite of me... My name is Mehi."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I nod at the girl. "I'm Sai."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Nice to meet you all..." I say.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"I'm Mason but you can call me Mace. Do you have any family we can contact for you? If not, you are free to stay here until you can get on your feet."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"My father kicked me out of the house, and I heard that I have a brother, but I don't even know where or who he is... So, no..." I look at my feet. "Thanks for letting me stay here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

I glance at Mace.

_This man is.... very trusting.
.... I was like that too not all that long ago. _


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I look around.
"I don't see her.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*I frown. "Wonder where she went."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

"She can't be far. Let's keep looking.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

"Well, why don't you wait right here? I'll be back with a room key once I arrange something for you. Sounds good?" I smile politely.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Thanks, I need to set down my bags..." I say, motioning towards the bag filled with my clothes and other items.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*I nod. "Hope this won't take too long."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I focus on looking around for Sage.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I walk back to my office and get everything set up. 

Once I'm done, I walk back, key card in hand. 

I give the card to Mehi and give her directions on how to find her room along with my office if she needed me.

"If you need anything, don't hesitate on asking me."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

"Gotcha. Thank you." I brush hair out of my face, jingling the keys, walking to my room. Finding the right room, I go in, set down my stuff, and flop onto the bed. I sigh, and close my eyes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

I spot her near the entrance.
"Sage!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't bother looking up. Oh, great... they found me...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*I wheel Dusk closer. "Yo."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

I stay silent; hoping they would leave me alone.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

*I frown. "You alright?"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't reply.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

( My internet is still up.
wtf? DECIDE. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

( On chatzy if needed. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

(( I'll be in/out because I have an essay to type ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'll be in/out because I have an essay to type ))



(No worries. 

Expect slow replies from me too.)


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"..Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I snap, irritated, "What is it? Why don't you just run off and do couple things?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sage, what's wrong?" I say, not getting the hint.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I stay silent and watch Mehi walk away. _Guess I'll get the presents set out._

I begin removing boxes from the bag.

-----------

*I frown. "Sage, you okay?"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I roll my eyes; not wanting to repeat myself.

(brb food)


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Please.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I repeat myself, growing angrier with each word, "What is it? Why don't you two just run off and **** each other? It's that _obvious_ that you want to already."

(back)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I sigh and sit down next to Sage. "What's wrong?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I turn pale.
"Why are you so upset about something like that? Not that it's true.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Growing exasperated, I mutter, "Just go away..."

Wow... are they really _that_ dense?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look at Dusk and say, "Everyone feels so divided right now... I hate it. It's like they only pay attention to their "lovers". While I enjoy being with Helix, I need to be around other people too or else I'll go crazy."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"And so everybody abandons the people they love for people they barely know?" I raise an eyebrow.
"I understand, but seriously: why are you so upset? Being upset won't do anything about it."


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I stand up and start to walk away. "Just stop. You don't understand me."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"...But that's how relationships always start. When you love someone, you give them your undivided attention. It's the 'rose-colored' phase of a relationship."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I bury my face in my hands, realizing I've only made things worse.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I stand up and stretch.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I pause in my steps to glare at Gio. "What does _that_ mean?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"The 'rose-colored' phase is when you simply can't get enough of the person you're in love with. It's the melding phase, where you need each other, and only each other.

Gradually, you'll begin to slowly return back to old habits. At that point, it doesn't mean you stop loving them, it just means that you don't always need to be around each other to understand one another."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I wake up in my dark, empty cell all alone. Realizing I was still naked, I quickly put my clothes back on.

I start to grin at the memory of what happened then frown when I realize the guard is gone. Wait... the guard is gone AND she left my door open. Looks like a good chance to freeze time and escape.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I help Sai set everything up. Once we're done, I look back and say, "Wow. It looks amazing. Think we're ready to call the others?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh. "Well, good luck with that. I'm leaving."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I turn to Mace when I finish setting up the presents. "Almost....I'm going to go grab the cake. Be back soon."

I walk out of the garden and into the hallways.

_I hope the chefs aren't mad at me...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Sage......" I trail off.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

(She's still there. She hasn't actually left yet. lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

Myst said:


> (She's still there. She hasn't actually left yet. lmfao)



(( lookit my sweggy edit  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"I said I was leaving. What part of that did you not understand?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"....Wasn't trying to stop ya, but don't blame me when Sai and Mace come pounding on your door later because they're worried."*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grab the cake and begin navigating the hallways once again.

_It's very pretty._


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I peek out from between my fingers.


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I roll my eyes and start walking towards the entrance of the headquarters. I pause briefly before walking outside into the unknown.

I push the button on my watch and time freezes. I escape from the jail cell easily and make it to the entrance. I laugh to myself as I see a frozen Sage by the door and just walk past her outside. I continue walking for a mile or so then unfreeze time. There... now, that's done with... I am _so_ not going back there.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I set the cake down on the table. "....How should we go about this?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"Well, I'd say we go track down everyone one by one or just call them and tell them to come here. Up to you. What do you think we should do?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I bite my lip. ".... Yeah, calling works as long as we call Gio last."


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sounds good. Why don't you have the honors of calling them?" I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I nod slowly. I dial Carmen's number.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( idk if Beary is still on ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

(So... Gio was okay with watching Sage leave the base? As in... she went OUTSIDE. )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I don't think so. Just post no pick-up?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

(( tbh I didn't even know that they were close to the actual entrance
I thought you meant entrance to the library ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

There has to be a city eventually... I had chosen to walk the route opposite of the one that led to the airstrip. Wow... this place must have been _really_ in the middle of nowhere... Where the **** am I?

- - - Post Merge - - -

As soon as I'm outside, the cold, fresh air hits my bare skin. I involuntarily shiver as I survey my surroundings.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Sorry, Dusk..." I mumble. I run after Sage.

Sai's gonna kill me if you get hurt out here....*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frown when Carmen doesn't pick up. "....Sleeping, probably." I mutter.

*I catch up to Sage. "My God, you move fast." I pant.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I pause. "Gio. Go back."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I sigh and decide to send out a message.

_Meet me in the garden. We have something important to discuss.

- Sai.​_​
(( Sai sends it to Sage, Helix, Jean, Carmen and Dusk 
idk if I left someone out
if I did just assume they got it anyway. ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"No."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"Please, Gio. Go back. Dusk _needs_ you."

Notepad in hand, I sit back down on the bench and resume my drawing.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Yeah, she does. But we also need you. Don't think that you can just walk out on us."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"I'm not. I'll be back..." I look away. "...later."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Then I'm staying with you."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I look at him confused. "What the ****? _Why_?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Because the last person to tell me 'later' almost never came back."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"Who was the last person?" I ask confused.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*".... My dad, if I recall correctly. Just took Sai, a whore, and off he went. Didn't see him again until he was on his deathbed."*

(( idk who said it last
probs Sai tbh
but this is sad sooo...))


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"Well... that's too bad but I'm _nothing_ like your father."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"You're right, you're not. But that doesn't mean I don't fear, Sage. Same thing with Sai, though she manages to hide sometimes."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "But the problem is... we don't know each other. _I_ don't know _you_. _You_ don't know _me_. We were only brought together by this stupid experiment. What do you think will happen after? We'll all go back to some semblance of a daily life and forget each other. It'll happen anyways so why not now?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*".... You say that as if we cannot become more than strangers. No matter what happens, it's kind of hard to just leave all the memories of the experiment behind. A small part of us will always remember the memories and the people. Even if we all go our separate ways after this, life is easier when you have good times to look back on."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I shrug. "Whatever you say... why do you _care_ so much in following me anyways?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"...Because you're sad, and people should never be alone when they're sad."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"I'm not sad. Just... go back. I'll come when I feel like it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Then what are you? When are you going to feel like it?"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

After walking for a good four hours, I finally see the ocean. Looking up, I see a cliff. I cover my mouth as I gasp. Am I where I think I am?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I shrug. "I don't know. Why do _you_ care?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

(( I'm sorry the thought of Blaze just walking and doubting himself for four hours made me laugh so hard xD ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"I care because people should feel happy."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"So? _Why_ me?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Because you're important to everyone here, and no one wants to see you upset."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"Why am _I_ important?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Because a lot of people care about you. You have friends, family, acquaintances..... 
But you also matter simply because you exist. You are made up of matter, therefore you matter."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

"_Why_ are you trying to help me?" At this, I stop walking and glance at Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Because I care."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I sigh. "Stop caring then..."

A dizzy spell suddenly comes over me. I slowly begin to crumple to the ground while clutching my head. I'm out cold before I even hit the ground. Blood starts to pool around my head.

(*has to get off soon*

#wrapping up)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sigh and decide to send out a message.
> 
> _Meet me in the garden. We have something important to discuss.
> 
> ...


(What about Sam? Does Sai even know her yet?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (What about Sam? Does Sai even know her yet?)



(( I think so, but Sai doesn't have her number. ))

*I begin to panic as I watch Sage crumple to the ground. "****...." I pick her up and race towards the medical center.*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

(Oh, okay. I'll get Sam involved somehow after school.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

(( I'll be writing my essay for the next ~30 min, so I'll be around ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I pause my drawing and look up at Sai. "What could be taking them so long?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I bite my lip. "I have no idea...."

----

*I anxiously watch Sage as the doctors take her.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I sigh. "Since my room's nearby, I'm going to go for a bit to take a nap. Come get me when it's time." I say as I walk off towards my office.

(2/3 done.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

"Bye." I give a small wave before curling up on the bench and slowly drifting off to sleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I struggle to climb up the cliffs. My first few attempts resulting in failure. After my fourth try, I notice a set of stairs near the ocean. I facepalm then walk over to climb the steps.

Once on top of the cliff, I start walking to my apartment. Fortunately for me, my car was still there. I walk up the stairs, enter my apartment, and crash exhausted on the sofa and fall fast asleep.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm done. Night.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

(( Night ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

(Back from school, reading through.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I'm not dead btw >.<)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(How do I jump into this ? XD)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

I wake up later that evening. Huh... that's weird. Sage is usually asleep by now... I check my phone and see a message from Sai. "Alright..." I mutter sleepily, heading out of the room on my way to the garden.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I wake up on a bench and groan. "What... Er....?" I am all dizzy, not remembering what had happened before. "Er...."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 10, 2014)

Ignore this post, thanks creeperhugz, had no idea XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

(Sorry RainbowCherry, I'm pretty sure we're not accepting now.)

---
I wake up in an unoccupied room, with a book open beside me. _Oh God, I must've dozed off while reading again... _I decide to try to find one of the others, so I get up and walk off towards the garden, in the hopes that there's someone there.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

(Assume Jean was asleep on the bench in the garden.)

I sit up and stretch. "I think I was in the cafe... And argh, my neck is sore..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

I make my way to the garden, and spot someone on a bench. "Jean-sama!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I look over at Sam. "Uh... Hey?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"How are you?" I ask cheerfully.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"... I don't remember anything since... I don't know, yesterday? Did I hit my head or something? And my neck is sore, and I just feel a little, ugh..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sorry, Jean-sama, I think that was my fault... I tripped  and accidentally knocked you over..." _No idea how you ended up here though... _"Sorry!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh, that explains it... So does that mean you bit my neck too?" I ask her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Bit your neck?" I ask, confused.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"You knocked me over... So I assumed you... Did this..." I look away. "My mistake."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

I stare at the mark on his neck for a while. _Is that a... Love bite?!_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"I... Must just have short term memory loss, I will remember in a bit... What did I miss?" I ask Sam.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"I've been reading, so I don't really know if anything's been going on recently..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I am not sure what to say.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Want to go find something fun to do, Jean-sama?" I ask, breaking the awkward silence. "I finished my gangster book  so I've got nothing to do right now, and you look pretty bored too..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Yeah, okay, what do you want to do?" I say getting up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Why don't we just go exploring? This base is pretty big, there's bound to be some cool stuff we haven't seen yet.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sure." I say and go up to her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Yay, let's go," I say excitedly. I snatch up his hand and start to walk off, pulling him behind me.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I follow her as she drags me by the hand. _I don't get it, she seems really excited for some reason._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

I go off in a random direction, not really caring where we end up purely because of the fact that I'm with Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"...Sam..." I get  worried when she just randomly walks anywhere. "Where are you taking me?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"I have absolutely no idea. That's what makes exploring fun!" _That and being with you, Jean-sama._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Stop here. We have reached our destination." I let go of her and point at the janitor’s closet. "There must be two in the building; I was in the other one earlier."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"A... Janitor's closet?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Yes." I open the door to go inside. I shut the door for a second, then come back out. "Want to come in?" rolleyes


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Uh... Sure, why not?" _There must be something interesting in there for Jean-sama to go in, right?_ I look inside. _Oh. Maybe not. But still..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I shut the door so it is pitch black and I find the light and turn it on. The closet is very tight and there is hardly any room. "So much cleaning stuff!" I say and look around, pushing close to her to grab a bottle of spray behind her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Jean-sama...." I start to melt as I feel embarrassed by his close proximity.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Mmmm... I love you..." I whisper softly. rolleyes


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

_Jean-sama... Did you just say what I think you did...? Do you... actually..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I lean in close, looking like I'm going to kiss her, when I move to her left slightly to grab a vacuum. "I love this hoover! Look, the vacuum cleaner is the newest model... It could clean up so much... Mmmmmmm... YEAHHH..." I hug it then put it back to look at some other things.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

_Oh... Jean-sama was talking to the broom... I'm such an idiot, why would I think he was talking to me..?_ I watch him looking through all of the stuff in the closet.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I stop and turn to Sam. "I'm being selfish aren't I... We should do something you want to do... So what would you like?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

I shrug my shoulders. "I don't know, for some reason I've lost interest in exploring now..." _I know what I really want to do, Jean-sama, but that isn't gonna happen..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh..." I mutter then shrug. "I'm sure there is something. Come on, I don't mind, what is it?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Nothing, really..." _Jean-sama doesn't understand... _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

_Is there something she isn't telling me? I don't understand her..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"You can keep looking at the cleaning stuff if you want, Jean-sama," I tell him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

... "I think this is boring you though... Let's do something else..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Have you go any ideas then, Jean-sama?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

(Brb)

"I would suggest er... Maybe we could play a prank on someone?" I suggest.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Ooh, that sounds fun."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

(Back)
"Who should we prank then?" I say, close to her due to the closet size.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"What about Helix?" _That'll teach him to leave Jean-sama alone..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

When I reach the garden, I see Sai curled up asleep on a bench. "Oh, huh... I guess I shouldn't wake her..." _She deserves a rest._ 

I sit down on the bench and wait for the others... or for Sai to wake up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Helix? That name reminds me of something..." I think, memories coming back a little. "Okay, but can you tell me again what exactly happened?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

_Doesn't Jean-sama remember? Maybe I can twist this a little to work in my favour... _"I think he likes you, Jean-sama. He got all jealous when..." _Should I say really say this...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"H-Helix l-likes me?" I say with a slight blush. "W-When what?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"When we... You know... Don't you remember, Jean-sama?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I shake my head quickly and look at her with a worries face. "W-What did I do?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

I wake up after a deep sleep. I sigh, and decide to explore the building.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

_I don't believe I'm about to tell Jean-sama this... Wait, I have a better idea..._ "Maybe this might start to refresh your memory, Jean-sama?" Since we're so close day, I barely have to move other than to bend down slightly to kiss him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I look at her with a confused face as she leans down, moving my back against the wall. _What is she...doing..._ "S-Sam...?" (Even now, Jean still doesn't get it.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

As he moves slightly back against the wall, I move closer to him. I kiss him, on the lips, wondering if he'll return it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

As she kisses me I widen my eyes, unsure of what to do or think. _I DON'T GET WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?!_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

After a while, I pull away from him. "Aww, Jean-sama, you didn't return the kiss... You did last time..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I just stare at her. "...........Last......... Time?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

Walking down the hall, I see a door that looks different from the others. I decide to open it up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Yes, last time!" I put on a hurt look. "Didn't it mean _anything_ to you, Jean-sama?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I notice someone open the closet. "......... Do I know you?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn to Sam. "I don't remember anything about a... Last time... D-Did I c-cheat, well not really 'cheat' cos we ARENT a couple, just er, 'special' friends, sorta, on er...Carmen?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

There are two people in the closet. "Oh, I'm sorry, I, didn't, know, you were in there..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"We were just looking for cleaning stuff." I tell the new person.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

I start to feel a little guilty at all of the lies I'm telling Jean. _It's too late to stop now though..._ I decide not to say anything more while the other person is still there.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh, oh, okay." I tell them, and close the door, scratching a bite on my arm.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"You didn't _cheat_, Jean-sama.... If I remember correctly, you said Carmen 'wasn't enough' for you?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"W-Wasn't enough... Oh god... Is THAT what you meant about... Helix... Did the three of us... DID YOU er..." I blush. "I-I should g-g-go."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

_Oh my God, this is getting out of hand... Should I tell Jean-sama I made it up? I should tell him..._ "Jean-sama, wait, I need to tell you something..." _...Nope, I can't do it..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"I'm... Going to go..." (Jean should find Helix and ask him about this tbh XD) I leave the closet, blushing and confused.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

_Crap, if he talks to anyone about any of this in in trouble... I just wanted Jean-sama to like me more..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

The boy leaves the closet, so I decide to talk to the girl. I knock on the closet door.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"...Who're you?" I ask, opening the door.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

I come back from my long day and throw some leftover plastic spoons from the mess hall on the floor near my bed. "What's up?" I ask, flopping down. _This entire existence is horrible, except for you... If I could leave and take you with me... It would be perfect..._


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"My name is Mehi," I tell her. "May I come in?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I go for a walk then find Helix and blush. "H-H-H-HELIX!" I run over to him. "OH GOD, I AM SO SORRY, I SHOULDN'T HAVE DONE SUCH DIRTY THINGS TO YOU, SAM TOLD ME EVERYTHING A-AND NOW... IM SO SOOOORRRYYY!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"Uh... I'll come out, it's cramped in here..." I step out of the closet, and shut the door. "I'm Samantha."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

Politely, I hold out my hand for her to shake. "It's a pleasure to meet you, Samantha."


----------



## nard (Sep 10, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I come back from my long day and throw some leftover plastic spoons from the mess hall on the floor near my bed. "What's up?" I ask, flopping down. _This entire existence is horrible, except for you... If I could leave and take you with me... It would be perfect..._




( Sometimes I wish Orion could read Shad's mind. It would be perf. )


I face the ceiling. "...The sky. I want to go outside and see the world again. How long have we been in here?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

I shake Mehi's hand. "Nice to meet you too." _But you came at a very bad time..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Huh?" I respond, confused. "All you did was throw away my sandwich, it's not that big a deal..." 

"And don't yell." I say. "You'll wake Sai."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"T-T-That's all... Wait... But Sam said..." I whisper what she told me in his ear.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"Who is the boy you were in there with?" I ask, hoping that I can get to know everybody who lives in this building.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

"That was Jean-sama. Actually, I kinda need to find him again and sort something out..." I turn and walk away. "Sorry, we can talk later, this is important," I call back.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh, okay, see you soon?" I say as I watch her walk off.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

I look around for Jean, until I spot him talking to Helix. _****, I'm in trouble..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"That's... incorrect." I say, my eye twitching slightly. "There's something off about Samantha, it seems... I'd be careful with her if I were you..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"B-But she kissed me and said I did it before, since I blacked out a little... I don't get her, girls are weird."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

I hide a way away from them. _How do I fix this? I'm such  idiot, how did I let this get so out of hand...? All I wanted was for Jean-sama to notice me..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"What? No, you didn't kiss HER, you kissed Carmen! And more, from what you told me..." I say awkwardly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"More?" I rub my head. "My memory is really fuzzy at the moment."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Yeah, more. I'm guessing that's where you got that nasty neck-bite..." 

"Uh, anyway..." I say. "Where is Sam now? She wasn't any help moving you after she knocked you out..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I blush. "Oh god..." I shake my head. "She was in the closet when she started getting close and kissed me." I say casually.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Wow..." I say. "Well, wanna do something to get your mind off of things? Play a sport or board or card game, maybe?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Yeah, sounds good. I haven't played a game for a while... Hmmm... How about we play a game of 'guess who' and we act someone we know out, and the other person has to guess?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh, okay... like charades?" I ask.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Yeah." I say. "Now, you go first. It can be anyone both of us know, including us, friends, ect."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 10, 2014)

_I really need to sort this out... But now that Jean-sama has talked to Helix, how can I...?_ From my hiding spot, I can hear them starting to play a game.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Okay, who am I?" I start making exaggerated winks and punches and miming downing cans of beer.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Erm...... Blaze?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

I find the boy I saw before, and a few other people. "Hello," I say. "Am I interrupting anything?" I ask, watching one of them making strange gestures.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Not interrupting much." I say, pelvic-thrusting vigorously. I stop and look at Jean. "Yeah! I'm Blaze! Your turn."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

I decide to go into the room, to see what they are doing. I take a seat on a chair and cross my legs, taking off my heels.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I blush at his 'actions' then get up. "Okay, my turn." I hunch my back over, imitate a cane and pretend to use a pipe. I imitate a syringe then wink, copying Helixs pelvic thrusting actions.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Um... Carmen?" I ask, stumped. ((Helix doesn't know about Mitch's 'crazy' side XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"CARMEN?! WHAT, HOW?" I say, stopping my actions.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

They start to raise their voices. I give them a concerned look, as I throw a mint in my mouth.


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Not interrupting much." I say, *pelvic-thrusting vigorously*. I stop and look at Jean. "Yeah! I'm Blaze! Your turn."



(lmfao)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

My eyes open when I hear yelling. "....What...?" I mumble.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"So it's not Carmen?" I say. I turn around when I hear Sai. "Oh, you're awake! Why did you want me here?" And I turn to the new girl again. "Wait a sec, who are you?" 

((So much happening at once XD))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I act all evil, slapping Helix lightly in the face. "It isn't hard!" I say with an angry sigh.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"I'm Mehi." I tell him. "Who are you?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

".... What." I stare at Jean and Helix. "...."

_I feel like I missed something._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Well, it must be hard... Or it's someone I've never met..." I think of Sam and this new girl, Mehi. "There seem to be a lot of those lately."

"Nice to meet you, Mehi." I nod politely.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

I smile and nod back to him, as the last of the mint goes down my throat.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"I'm my dad! Mitch! Oh, it doesn't matter, your turn..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh, then what was with the... ahem, does anybody else want a go? Mehi? Sai, want to join in?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

"Join in on what?" I tilt my head.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Our game." I say, then explain the rules.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sounds like, an interesting game, you have..." I say, staring at Sai.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sorry, Mehi, I guess it isn't exactly fair to you..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

"....I'll pass. Trust me, you don't want me to attempt mimicking."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"I'll just watch..." I say, straightening my back, folding my hands and placing them on my lap.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I get on all fours and pretend to bite Jean's leg.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I stifle my laughter. "Oh God..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Argh, don't bite me, ya little ****!" I snap. "Er...... I erm... Jade?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

_Jade... That name sounds familiar... Oh, right! That was the name that my brother was telling me about!_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"What, no! Carmen!" I say, feeling a bit taken aback. "Uh, your turn." I continue, standing up.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Huh, really?" I say then stand up and act like I'm typing on a computer, then do some smug looks and a wink.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

I try to remember other things that my brother was trying to tell me in his scribbly, messy letters. Something about a wife? Children?


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"I've got it!" I snap my fingers. "It's Mace! I don't get the winking, though."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"...... No, it's Gio ......" I sit down. "Okay, you now."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I frown. ".... I don't think I've ever seen Gio wink."

(( no really I can't remember him winking ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I frown. ".... I don't think I've ever seen Gio wink."
> 
> (( no really I can't remember him winking ))



(I just tried to show his flirting with Dusk...)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Alright, how about..." I crouch down on the ground and set about making a house out of leaves and setting it on fire with a lighter I stole acquired from that corner store I was in a while back. I smile at Jean.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Er..." _It can't be me, leaves are dirty._ "... You?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"An arsonist?" I ask, not very sure.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

After the ordeal with Sage, I find some of the others playing some sort of game.
"What are you up to?" I say as  I wheel myself over to them.


I spot Jean, and go over to him.
"Whatcha doing?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"It was you..." I get a call from Gio. 

"Yeah, and? She WHAT? I'll be right there." I hang up, worried. 

"Guys, Sage is in the medical wing. She fell and hit her head on a rock or something and started bleeding... I'm going to check on her now. You guys can come, too, if you want." With the last word, I sprint off to the medical wing and find Sage.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Playing a game. Join us. Guess who we are acting. Oh... Apparently not anymore... And for the record, I have hurt my head and can't remember anything since arriving here... Some bits have came back to me... B-But Sam told me apparently I er... Kissed her... And then apparently me you and Helix and Sam had a four- I mean... You know..." I rub my neck. _Thats still sore..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sounds crazy." I open my mouth to speak again, then realize what you just said.
"SAM KISSED YOU?!"

"Yeah, yeah, really important. I'm going to see Sage.."
I wheel myself back to the medical center.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

"Uh..." I stand up, brushing hair out of my face. "What's going on?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Twice... Apparently... She said since I blacked out and... Then a few mins ago in the closet..." I blush and wave my arms. "That sounds bad when I say it, s-she kissed me, and Helix said the first one never happened and it wasn't her, it was you who gave me this hick- I mean you know, but yeah... Sorry Carmen..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

I rush to Sage's bedside, and see that she's asleep. I flag down a doctor. "What happened to her? Is she going to be okay?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I wheel in next to Helix.
"I'd like to know that as well."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I stand up and stretch. _Guess I'll follow._

I head to the Medical Center.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sam is top priority on my to-beat-up list." I say cheerfully.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"I don't get it though... Why she did that... Eh, I don't know, girls are strange."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"She's crushing on you. As in she's jealous."
I wink at him. "Anyways, to make her more pissed at me, should we be official?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"O-Offical?!" I say with a blush. "I-I-I er..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I frown. "No?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I slowly make my way through the hallways.

_Everything's been so quiet recently.
.... It's nice, kind of like sunlight after a storm._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

".......... O-Okay........."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I pat him on the head.
"Good. Makes sense, since we've banged three times, right?"

I walk in to the new patient's room.
"Hello, I'm Dr. Payne." I wave.
"Sage just had a bit of trauma to the head, which resulted in bleeding. She'll be fine as soon as the cut heals."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"......." I go bright red. "W-Well, actually I only remember two, because I've lost a little er... Memory." I hold my neck. "B-But you left a scar, stupid wolf!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"It's not a scar. It'll go away in a few days."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"It's embarrassing..." I mutter.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Okay..." I say. "Do you know when she'll wake up?" I continue, still worrying.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"No idea. But soon."
I dip my head to him, then go back in my office.

"That's good.." I sigh.
"She and I weren't getting along right before this happened.."

"Pffft. You gave me one."
I lift up my shirt a little showing one on my collarbone.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh god, I did... I'm the worst oh god..." I face palm.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Don't worry, I still love you."
I stick my tongue out, in a good mood.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I look up and roll my eyes and childishly stick my tongue out, copying him. "...Yeah..."

(Notice how Jean has never said he loves him >:3 )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Mhm..." I turn back to Sage, pulling my chair up near the bed. I sit next to her in silence, seemingly oblivious to Dusk's presence.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Hello?"
I tap Helix on the shoulder.

"We should visit Sage. C'mon."
I start walking.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

I arrive at the medical wing, and see the doctor and Sage. "Hello?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I follow. "Yeah, okay..." I say keeping a hand on my neck in embarrassment. _I hate you Carmen... I hate you so much..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I bite my lip as I search for Sage's room. _I shouldn't be here._


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

Seeing all the people inside, I stay outside the room.
"So, how did Sam kiss you anyways?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Wha?" I turn around suddenly, my trance broken. "Oh, sorry... I didn't notice you... Dusk, right?" I try to hide my embarrassment at being caught staring like that.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"I was in the janitors closet for obvious reasons, then we were talking normal, and then suddenly she pins me against a wall and kisses me."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Aaaand why is your memory so hazy..? Did she feed you lies?"

"Y-yeah. I'm Sage's friend.." _At least, I hope.._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"She pushed me to the floor earlier I think and I hit my head... She told me that the three of us, plus Helix had a *ahem* f-foursome," I blush at the thought. "And that I kissed her and liked it... But Helix said that part was lies..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Alright, then..." Not knowing what to say, I ask: "Do you know all of our friends? Sai, Jean, Gio, and the others?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Haha..that would be strange. Good thing that NEVER HAPPENED."

"I know Sai. Jean is my half-brother, and I really like Gio..."
I blush slightly.
"So yes, I suppose so."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"............Are you sure?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Completely. I would remember something like that."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I exit Sage's room. "... ****."*

(( Assume that Sai went inside idk ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

A nurse comes up behind me and tells me that I need to get back in my hospital bed.
I wave to Helix and go back to my room, in which I climb back into the bed and sit.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh." I say, still rather worried about Sage despite what the doctor said.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh, bye." I wave back to Dusk as she leaves.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"...oh...okay...I just can't stop thinking about it..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"...Do you like Sam, Jean?"

They hook me up to the machines a second time, and I feel the numbness spread throughout my body.
_Great. Stuck here again.._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Huh? Not really, like as a friend, I don't even think she like me to be honest."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I decide to go visit Dusk. I knock on her door.*

(( She's still in the wheelchair, right? ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> *I decide to go visit Dusk. I knock on her door.*
> 
> (( She's still in the wheelchair, right? ))



( Nope, she was told to go back in her bed. )

"Pshhh, it was obvious."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hear a knock, and look up from my book.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

I poke him and huff. "Shut up, perverted wolf."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I stick my finger in some dirt, and put it near his face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

(( No, but in general, she's still in a wheelchair, right? >_> ))

*"You awake? Hello?"*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 10, 2014)

"Argh, what's that for, don't do that arggghhh-" I stop mid sentence and collapse onto the floor with a groan, blacking out again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( No, but in general, she's still in a wheelchair, right? >_> ))
> 
> *"You awake? Hello?"*



( Yeah. )

"...wimp."
I pick him up and carry him to his favorite janitor closet, then sit down on a stool.

"...Yes. Who is it?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

I sigh and look around the room, then fall out of my chair when I see that another person caught me staring. "Uh... Hi, Sai." I chuckle awkwardly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I pout. "Only your boyfriend."*

I nod at Helix. "Hello."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Pfft, are we even official yet?"
I giggle.
"Come in."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"So, what was that about last night? With you and Mace? You passed us in the hallway and Mace blew us off."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I hesitate. "..... A ...... lot of things happened."

*I open the door and walk up to Dusk's bed.

.... I have an idea.

I take Dusk's hand and kiss it before glancing up at her. "Dusk, you are my light." I kiss her cheek. "Will you go out with me?"*

(( I thought about making it cuter but Gio's blunt soooo.... ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I start laughing.
"Yes. For that pun, yes."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I pout. "... Only for the pun? You know you liiikkeee meeee." *


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I stick my tongue out at him.
"Yep."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I grin and ruffle her hair. "We should go on a date sometime."*

(( The realization that most of our couples never have actual dates finally hit me ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

I re-mount my chair and face Sai. "Like what? Start from the beginning."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

".... Just— Just know that Blaze is not someone that I wish to be around anymore."


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I poke his nose.
"Yeah, if you don't mind pushing me around."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Don't mind at all. Where should we go?"*


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

I decide to walk back to my room. _I've only just arrived, and these people are so nice, yet I feel so unwelcome..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Hmm..not the library, that's a bit dull. Pool won't work.."
I look upwards as I try to come up with an idea.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"What did he do?" I ask, growing suspicious and a bit annoyed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

"_Things,_ Helix. He did things. Things that I'm just not ready to forgive him for."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"We'll figure something out eventually." I tilt my head. "There needs to be more interesting places around here."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"What did he do?!" I say, louder.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"..A movie?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I clench my teeth. "He ****ed a guard." The words come out bitter.

(( 4 u Myst))

*"Movie sounds good."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"What movie?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

(Damnit... Gio needs to be more suave... >_> )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

(( Just gotta roll with it, Myst.
Laf's got a plan  ))

*"... I have no idea." I pause when my phone buzzes. "Give me a second."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

I clench my fists. "Where is he?!" I begin to describe in graphic detail exactly what I would do to Blaze when I found him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I exit Dusk's room.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I settle down again with my book, but end up dozing off with it still in my lap.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I smile weakly at Helix. "As upset as I am, it's not good to confront Blaze right now." I sigh. "It'll be better if we just pretend that Blaze never existed."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Whew. That fake call worked well.

I dial a number into my phone. 
"Hey, it's Gio. Can you get something set up for me?"

"... You owe me. Don't forget."

"Thanks."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I start snoring softly, and the book slips off of the bed and hits a pillow on the floor.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

I take out my pen, and write a letter to my brother, Ans Ra,  hoping he will get the letter. I tell him about the new people I've met, and how my father kicked me out, and that I would like to meet him soon. I sign it with an Ankh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I peek back inside the room to find Dusk asleep. "....You should've just told me that you were tired." I huff.

It should take a little bit to get everything set up... Guess I'll take her out tomorrow.

~Imagine that Gio's birthday party SOMEHOW happened bc this is starting to drag out too long~*


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

Some hair falls over my eyes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

(Nope. It happens the next day. ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Nope. It happens the next day. ;3 )



(( Gio's date is that same day >_> ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Better for YOU, maybe. But I'm tired of that scumbag walking around here treating us like the trash HE is! Where is he?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Gio's date is that same day >_> ))



(Too bad. We'll squeeze it in the morning.)


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

oops


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Too bad. We'll squeeze it in the morning.)



(( Wait, the party or the date?))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 10, 2014)

w/e


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Wait, the party or the date?))



(Party but it could also be date too. Just a nice romantic breakfast? ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Party but it could also be date too. Just a nice romantic breakfast? ;3 )



(( Yeah I can roll with that.

/laf runs off to google what people eat for breakfast ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Alright ready to go ;D))

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> "Better for YOU, maybe. But I'm tired of that scumbag walking around here treating us like the trash HE is! Where is he?!"



".... Mace should know." I wave goodbye to Helix. "I'm going to bed."

_Part of moving on is learning to not care about him anymore._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take out my phone and text Mace as I head to my room.

_Looks like we'll have to postpone the party again. See you tomorrow.
- Sai​_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Fine..." I say, sitting back down next to Sage. _Please wake up soon... I need to talk with somebody right now..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I start poking Jean every few seconds.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

While waiting for Sage to wake up, I drift into thought and fall asleep.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

~~TIMESKIP~~

I wake up.
My book is on the floor, so I bend over and pick it up.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

I wake up and look around. I'm on the floor... In the medical wing? _Oh yeah, Sage. I must've fallen asleep and off of the chair..._ I climb back on the chair and keep waiting for her to wake up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I wake up, confused. I murmur sleepily, "Where... am I?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sage? You're in the medical wing... You passed out outside the base and hit your head, according to Gio... But you're okay now..." I smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I glance at the sitting person besides me with a confused expression on my face. "W- Who's Sage?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Guys, you ready?"

I glance at the group of people huddled around me. They nod.

"Good. I'll come in first, and send a message when you need to come in."*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I take a deep breath and open the door to Dusk's room. "Hey."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Good morning.." I murmur, rubbing my eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Oh, no... You have amnesia again." I say. "This happens from time to time. You hit your head and now you're in the hospital. I'm your boyfriend, Helix, and you're Sage. Try to remember?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I pout.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*I kiss her cheek. "How're you feeling?"*

(( I love this ship because it's so sweet and cute omfg ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Ick, you have morning breath. Get away!"
I push his face away with my finger. "Brush your teeth and then come back."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"You don't remember any of it? We kissed by accident, once while you were high, once on a dare, then for real... And then we were happy? And you faked your death and visited me in dreams? Nothing?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"Oh, so that's how you want to play." I stick out my tongue. "I brushed."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

I look down at the bedsheet, still pouting.


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Prove it."
I smile smugly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

*"And how exactly do you want me to do that?" I tease. "I can think of one way~"*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Um, hang on." I dial up Sai, hoping she doesn't mind being woken up so early.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I groan as my phone rings. "....ugh." 

I pick it up. "Hello? Helix?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

"Try me."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2014)

"Sage has amnesia again. Can you get over here and help me try to make her remember?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I sigh. ".... I'll try. Be there in a bit." I hang up and get dressed.

_Yup. This is what's supposed to happen. Just shove yourself into work and forget. Life will be easier this way._

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I raise an eyebrow. "..... You asked for this." I pull her into a soft kiss. *


----------



## Beary (Sep 10, 2014)

I put my arms around him in response.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 10, 2014)

I knock on Sage's door. "Helix?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Yeah." I open the door to Sage's hospital room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I walk inside. "So.... what's up?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I look up, briefly meeting the new girl's eyes, then look back down and pout.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I glance at Sage. ".... I can check her vitals, but if she doesn't regain her memories, we'll have to contact Mace."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"And what will Mace be able to do?" I ask with a loathesome tone. "We've known Sage longer than him..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Also, can you make her stop doing that weird, vaguely sexually attractive thing with her lips? It's kind of distracting."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I smile through the kiss, then break away.
"Okay, I believe you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"... They're family." I walk up to Sage and hold out my hand. "I'm Sai, a resident doctor."

*I send the text for the group to enter.

Let's hope the song works.*

(( Imagine Gio texts behind his back or something idfk ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I look up at her as I shake her hand. I say timidly, "Hi."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*I grin.

The music starts. Good luck, drama crew.

"BE.... OUR.... GUEST...."

I watch as the dancers enter. They really are good at what they do.

*


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I turn pale.
"Okay, what did you do?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I nod at her. "Alright, I'm just going to give you a little checkup here. I need you to lie down flat on your bed."

*"Breakfast with style."

The song continues, and the chefs join in on the routine. *


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I follow her directions and lie down on my back.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I grab a pillow and hold it close to me.
"I d-don't.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"Alright, just stay still." I hold my hands above Sage's body.

_.... Not sensing much physical other than what came from her injury. _

_Trying to heal her might scare her.... I can't risk it._

".... She's fine."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I hum along to the musical number until it ends.

The group bows and takes their leave.

"So...." I gesture toward the breakfast they laid out.*

(( Imagine that someone brought in a little foldable table. ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

My voice is muffled from the pillow.
"Why did you do that..?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Well, then I guess we have 'no' choice..." I call Mace.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I sit up and continue to pout.

I wake up to the sound of my phone ringing. ****... it's morning... did I miss the party? I quickly pick up and say, "Hello."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*"Because breakfast is only at its best when it's brought to you by professional chefs and dancers. The song was quite catchy."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"I don't like so much attention. Why not a quiet breakfast?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Get to the medical wing. Apparently you're supposed to know how to cure Sage's amnesia."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I sigh. "Is she wearing her bracelet?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"No. What bracelet?" I ask, annoyed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*I frown. "... Because they aren't nearly as fun."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"..."
Unnerved, I look away.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"It's in her room. Just put it on her hand and give her time. It'll fix everything." I hang up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*I scratch the back of my head and sigh. ..... I've never had someone hate surprises so much.

".... What's your idea of a perfect breakfast?"*


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Quiet. Relaxing. Private.."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"You're closer, why don't YOU-" I realize he hung up. "...Prick..." I mutter, putting my phone away. "Stay here with Sage, Sai? I need to go get something for her."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*It sounds awfully.... boring....

".... Then we'll do that next time." I grin at her.

Oh God, what if we start having brunches.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I pout at the guy. What does he mean...?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I glance up at Helix. "Huh, what? Oh— Oh yeah...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"...you think I'm boring.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*I hesitate. "Not exactly boring, but not very interesting. Don't you just want to have a flashy day sometimes?"*


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"...Sometimes, I suppose."

( REALLY GOTTA GO, DO SOMETHING WITH DUSK TO MAKE HER SLEEP )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

~ THEY EAT BREAKFAST AWKWARDLY AND DUSK FALLS ASLEEP ~


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I stay silent and continue to pout.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I glance at Sage. "... How's your head?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"Just a bit dizzy."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I nod. "That's good. It feels like it's getting better, much less negative energy."

_.... I'm not even sure if my battery has repaired itself yet._


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I smile weakly. "Uh... thanks."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I smile at Sage. "There's no need to be awkward."

_Reminds me of the time Blaze....
No, wait.
I need to stop._


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "Sorry."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*Guess I should go see Sage...

I walk inside to see Sai already there. "Hey."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I gaze at the newcomer confused.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*I frown when I see Sage's confused face. ".... Something wrong?"*

"... Amnesia."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I pout, unsure what to say.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*I wave my hands. "Can't you just.... fix her, or something?"*

"I can try removing the negative energy, but I doubt that'll help her with her amnesia."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I tilt my head, confused and ask softly, "...Is there something wrong with me?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"... Not exactly."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I frown. "..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*"I don't get it."*

"... There's simply nothing wrong with her, or at least her body doesn't believe so."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

My eyes widen in horror when I look at my shirt and see the dried blood on it. "..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up in my own apartment. 

Last night, I had unpacked all my things from the boxes. With everyone else gone, there was no point in moving anymore. I can just stay here. In _my_ city. Where _I_ belong... I think?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*"You'd at least think the doctors would give her a change of clothes."*

I glance at Sage, confused. ".... Oh....." I tilt my head. "I can go grab a gown."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I sigh. "I... I want to go home." _Wherever home is..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I frown, puzzled. "... You _are_ home, Sage."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I ask, even more confused, "I... live in a hospital?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

".... No, but you live in this facility." I glance at Gio. "We _all_ live here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"Oh." I breathe out softly, while stifling a yawn.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"... Sleepy?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I nod silently.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I pat her head. "Go to sleep, then." I say softly. "No point in forcing yourself to stay awake."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I delicately close my eyes, letting my hands drop to the side, as I fall asleep. 

A sheet of paper falls out of my hand.

_Feeling trapped...
and alone...
while I linger...
so many miles away from home.
~Sage_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I pick up the paper. ".... Interesting." I glance over at Sage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

~Sai reads paper, and puts it on Sage's nightstand. She and Gio then go back to Gio's room.~

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( night ♥ ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

(Night.)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

((Just assume Helix fell asleep in a hospital chair cursing Mace bc this is what happens when you try to stay up just a little longer to wrap up your character's day ;A; ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

((In other news, chat is broken for me. Sorry for falling asleep before the scene finished. <_<))


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Just assume Helix fell asleep in a hospital chair cursing Mace bc this is what happens when you try to stay up just a little longer to wrap up your character's day ;A; ))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ((In other news, chat is broken for me. Sorry for falling asleep before the scene finished. <_<))



(No worries. I assumed Helix fell asleep in Sage's room while getting the bracelet. XD )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

Myst said:


> (No worries. I assumed Helix fell asleep in Sage's room while getting the bracelet. XD )



((Let's go with that. lmfao))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up in Sage's room and look around. "Ugh... Did I really just crash here for an hour?" I get up and see an odd-looking bracelet on the floor next to the bed. "That must be it, I guess..." I grab the bracelet and run down the hallway toward the medical wing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

I wake up, feeling a little dizzy, but my memories had seemed to of had returned. "Uhhhh... Where... Am I?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

I reach Sage's room and find her asleep. _She looks so cute when she's asleep..._ I walk over and kiss Sage on the cheek, slipping the bracelet onto her wrist as I do so. "Now you just rest." I say to her quietly, before taking a seat beside the bed again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

I rub my eyes, to see I am in a closet. "Eh......This place smells clean..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

(( I'll be in/out
#in Spanish))


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I wake up and see Helix beside me. "Hi." I say, confused.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Hi. Do you remember me this time?" I ask, smiling.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"Of course, silly." I say, giggling. _How did I get back here again...? I was out there, exploring last..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Great." I say, hugging her. I release her and ask, "Does it still hurt? Gio said you hit your head on a rock."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I snore from my station on a stool.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I blush and timidly ask, "Did I?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

I notice Carmen snoring, so I grab a can of water spray and spray it in his eyes. "CARMEN!!!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I open my eyes.
_I must have dozed off.._
I remember how awkward the breakfast was, and sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"OH MY GOD!?"
I start coughing and spluttering.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*I wake up from my nap and yawn.*

"Nice to see you up again."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

I fold my arms and pull an angry (but cute ) face. "And WHY did you try to put dirt onto me?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Because I felt like it.."
I rub my eyes.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"So you just FEEL like trying to kill me?" I say with a sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"I felt like messing with you, Mr. Drama Queen."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Yeah, you did..." I say, holding her hand and inspecting the bracelet. "Why were you outside? Did you and Gio go exploring?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"Mr Drama Queen!!?!" I snap and stomp my feet, standing up. "I'm NOT!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*".... Yeah."*

I sip my coffee. "How did your breakfast go?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I look down and say with a pout, "I... I don't want to talk about it, Helix."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I start coughing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"Don't say such dumb things, I hate you-!" I start to rant, then trip as I storm towards him, knocking EVERYTHING off the shelves and brooms fall down on top of me as I fall on top of him.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

I decide to walk to the hospital, humming the tune of one of my Sister's ballet performance songs.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Get..off.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

I am unable to move from all the stuff piled on me. "I-I c-can't...!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*"Bad. I— I just never expected her to be that type of person..."*

"....What type of person?"

*"She's just so.... not like me. It's like hacking is the only thing we have in common."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Good job."

I try to get out of the bed, but end up falling onto the floor.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"But... okay..." I say, a little hurt. I shake it off and ask, "What's so important about this bracelet? It somehow cured your amnesia just now."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"THIS IS ALL YOUR FAULT!" I snap, glaring down at him.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

I enter the room, and see people already there. "Hello," I say.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"YOU WERE THE ONE WHO TACKLED ME!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"B-Because you tried to kill me with... Dirt..." I mumble off, feeling guilty.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"... Does that change your feelings toward her?"

*"I— I still like her, but you know me, Sai. I can't handle quiet breakfasts and quaint brunches on Sunday. It's just not who I am."*

"Why don't you tell her that, then? Maybe you two could work something out."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"I did not.."

"Ow.."
I push myself up into a kneeling position.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

*"And what if we can't?"*

"...Then you'll have to decide what happens next."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

I manage to shake off the equipment, letting me sit up sort of. "I'm sorry I'm such a... Drama queen..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "But... okay..." I say, a little hurt. I shake it off and ask, "What's so important about this bracelet? It somehow cured your amnesia just now."



I shrug. "I... I don't know. Mace says that it removes any negative side-effects from my powers. I don't like wearing it though..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

"Excuse me, are you alright?" I ask the girl on the floor.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"...A cute one."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Y-yeah."
I pick myself up, and plop in the wheelchair.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Oh... Well, despite my hatred of Mace, it seems like he's right... Is it uncomfortable? Is that why you don't like it?"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

"Oh, good." I say delightedly. "What is your name?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Oh... Well, despite my hatred of Mace, it seems like he's right... Is it uncomfortable? Is that why you don't like it?"



I smile at him. "No. I just don't like it because wearing it... makes me feel like I'm accepting Mace's help and I don't want his help..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"No I'm not, s-shut up!" I start to get up.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Okay. You're ugly then."

"..Dusk."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

"I'm Mehi." I say, smiling as I hold out my hand for her to shake.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I shake her hand.
"I had a heart operation a few days ago."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

"Really? Why?" I ask, trying to make a good impression.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Well, I hate Mace, too... but at least it's effective. Would you accept my help? Because I think you should keep wearing it..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Because I had a heart attack, and to prevent worse ones, they gave me a new one."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

I gasp. "That sounds awful!" I say.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"YOU'RE UGLY!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"YOU'RE UGLIER!"

I shrug. "I didn't feel a thing. I was unconscious the whole time."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"No way! You're the KING of ugly! Ew."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

"Oh..." I look down. "I need to ask you some questions, actually."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"What?"
I put my hands in my lap.

"You're the Queen, then."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Well, I hate Mace, too... but at least it's effective. Would you accept my help? Because I think you should keep wearing it..."



I smile weakly. "... I guess..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

I clear my throat. "What is this place?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Do you think you're feeling well enough to walk? If you're up to it, I could see if the doctors will discharge you." I smile.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Facility."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"Why am I the girl?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Cause you're the wimpiest."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

"Facility?" I look at her, confused. "You can't be any more specific?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"I don't really want to."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"Am NOT!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"ARE TOO!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 11, 2014)

"I'm not..." I mumble off.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 11, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I clear my throat again. "Nice meeting you..." I say, standing up and leaving.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Do you think you're feeling well enough to walk? If you're up to it, I could see if the doctors will discharge you." I smile.



"I think so." I say smirking.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Bye.."
I stare blankly at a wall, unsure of what to do.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Well, why don't you try?" I move away from the bed to give her space, but stand up, ready to catch her if she falls.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

_Unfeeling, unseeing.
Always lost, never faltered.
Drifting through an abyss,
on an endless wind.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I slowly climb out of bed and hold onto Helix's shoulder for support.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

_Without hope,
nothing left
What if it was all a dream?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

Noticing her grab my shoulder, I put my hand around her. "Are you okay, do you need help walking?" I ask, a bit too worried.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I shake my head. "Get ahold of yourself, you blundering awkward idiot..." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"I'm good." I smile and let go of his shoulder. "So... where to?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Hm..." I remember that I never learned why Sai wanted me in the garden yesterday. "Does Sai have a room? I got a text from her saying to meet her in the garden, but then she was asleep, and I was confronted by Jean, and then we got news you were in the hospital, so... yeah, I still don't know what the text was for."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"Why don't we go see Sai and ask her?" I ask grabbing his hand with mine.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Okay." I say, smiling. "But... do you know where to find her? I'm not sure if she has her own room yet..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"She told me that she's staying with Gio. Let's go to his room."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once my assistant and I set down the extra bed in Sage's room, I wipe the sweat off my forehead and walk back to my office. 

I send a text to Sai:

"Just added a new bed in Sage's room for you. Hope you like it.
~Mace"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Okay!" I say happily, then start off towards Gio's room with Sage in tow.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I smirk happily as I follow Helix.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

(( ~Laf was napping~))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( ~Laf was napping~))



((I forgive you))

I reach Gio's door and knock.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I frown and stand up when I hear a knock. "Who is it?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"It's Helix and Sage." I answer. "I was just wondering why you wanted to see us in the garden yesterday." 

((Is Gio in the room? XD))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

(( Yup ))

"Oh, yeah. Just some stuff." I glance at Gio.

*I wave my hand. "Go. It's not like I'm going to die if I'm left alone."*

I open the door and walk out.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"Hey Sai." I wave from my spot next to Helix.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I close the door behind me. "Let's head to the garden. It's self-explanatory once you see what I set up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"Okay." I follow Sai, still holding Helix's hand.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I mope for a while, drawing and reading.
Eventually, I get fed up and go out in my wheelchair.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I lead Helix and Sage to the garden. "Follow me."

I slip through the bushes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

We follow Sai.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

I go with Sage, following Sai into the bushes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

Still frustrated, I decide to go to the library.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I gesture to the table. "The set up team came through, so we already have almost everything set-up."

(( Imagine Speakers, A TV, Flower petals everywhere, etc. ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Oooh..." I say, looking at the scene in front of me. "When's the party itself?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I tilt my head and ask, "What's the party for?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I sigh, and shut the book.
_Why does everything feel so gloomy all of a sudden? I'm overreacting.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"Gio. We never properly celebrated."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Gio. We never properly celebrated."



"Celebrated what?" I ask, still confused.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"So... when's the party?" I ask, a bit excited.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

".... His birthday." I glance at Helix. "Whenever Mace and Dusk get their asses over here."

I take out my phone and send a text to them.

_Meet us in the garden.

?Sai_​


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

My pocket buzzes.
I check it, and go to the garden.
_It's Sai..it can't be anything bad.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I exit the secret area and wait outside for Dusk.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I see Sai and wheel my wheelchair up to her.
"What is it?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Receiving a text from Sai, I go into my closet and wear nicer clothes than usual before going to the garden.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"Something important. Follow me." I slip through the bushes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I meet up with the others. "Hey."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"Hello."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"I..can't go through the bushes with my wheelchair.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I give Mace a once-over. ".... You look nice."


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

I glance at Dusk and sigh. "I'll help you." 

I steadily push the wheelchair through while shielding Dusk from the bushes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Thanks, Mace. Hopefully I can get out of this thing soon."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

I see Mace enter the party area wearing a rather classy outfit. Seems like a bit much for an outdoor setting like this. I unconsciously groan.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"No problem."

I glance at Sai and smile. "Thanks. You also look nice."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"Why is he dressed up fancy?" I eye Mace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"Thank you." I return Mace's smile.

"....But there's something I need to fix." I walk up to Mace and straighten his tie. "Your tie was crooked."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Anyway." I say. "Is Gio coming?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

Hearing Helix speak, I falter slightly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I nod. "Just give the chefs time to set all the food down." I gesture towards the people who've just entered.


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

"You're just like Gio. Overly flashy.." I mutter.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

I frown. "I wouldn't exactly call this overly flashy. Besides, Gio loves stuff like this."


----------



## Beary (Sep 11, 2014)

I turn pale.
_Why does everyone always hear me when I don't want them to.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "Thank you." I return Mace's smile.
> 
> "....But there's something I need to fix." I walk up to Mace and straighten his tie. "Your tie was crooked."



"Thanks. You didn't have to..." I should've double checked before I left... How unprofessional of me.

I clear my throat. "Don't forget I'm here too."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 11, 2014)

"It would've bothered me if you went around with a crooked tie." I step back. "You look really great in this suit. Wool?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wave at Sage. "How're you feeling? You were a bit out of it yesterday."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 11, 2014)

"Don't worry, we couldn't forget about you. Especially not me." I smile and shake my hand, showing that we're still holding hands.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

"I'm better now." I smile and squeeze Helix's hand.

I tell Sai which fiber it is. I glance over and see Sage holding Helix's hand then look away. I just hope she's happy...


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I look over and catch Mace looking at Sage for a split second. I sigh in exasperation, thinking he must still "disapprove" of us.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

"Alright." I clap my hands together. "Time to get Gio."

I send Gio a text.

_Dusk is hurt. HURRY TO GARDEN.
- Sai_​
*I stop reading as my phone buzzes. "Wha?"

My eyes widen and I bolt out of my room.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I run into the garden. "DUSK?!" I look around frantically.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I sit down at one of the empty tables, growing tired of standing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watch Dusk slowly fall asleep in her wheelchair. "Umm... Dusk?" I ask, concerned.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

~ DUSK FALLS ASLEEP BC BEARY LEFT ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

( lolno
not editing
im tired)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh, is she asleep? We shouldn't leave her out here if it gets dark. I'll take her to her room."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I stand up. "It's okay, Helix. I'll take her." I walk over behind her wheelchair and slowly begin to wheel her away. "I'll be back in a bit." I call out before leaving.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I see Mace with Dusk. "DUSK!" I run over to her. "WHAT HAPPENED?!"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I pause and talk to Gio as if he was a child. "Gio, she's asleep. You're going to wake her up."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"I was... gonna..." I sigh and ask Sage, "Do you wanna sit down somewhere?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"Sure." I follow Helix.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I walk outside when I hear Gio yelling

*"DON'T LIE! SAI SENT ME A TEXT!"*

"..... He's telling the truth." I motion to Gio. "C'mon."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I sit down at the table, but not before pulling out a seat for Sage.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm taking her to her room. She needs plenty of rest and recovery. _You_, of all people, should understand that the best." I start walking away, wheeling Dusk to her room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile and sit down next to Helix, resting my head on his shoulder.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"Ass." I mutter.*

I motion to Gio. "C'mon." I head back to the secret area.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"What the hell's going on?!" *

"You'll see." I emerge on the other side.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I put my arm around Sage, and kiss her on the cheek.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I walk inside her hospital room and park her wheelchair in a way that her sleep should not be interrupted by anything.

I take my time walking back to the party. That reminds me... I still haven't given Helix his room key... Maybe I can do that now... It'll be for the best, after all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I react by grabbing Helix's face and kissing him back passionately.

I walk into the party room just in time to see Sage kissing Helix. I clear my throat.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I glance at Sage and Helix.

_...._


*".... Is this what I think this is?" I gesture to my surroundings.
*

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Probably."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

My eyes widen in surprise, then I return the kiss. I break it, however, when I hear Mace.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I wave to Gio and say, "Yes, it is. Happy Birthday."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"... Party?"*

"Yup."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"... Thanks. Who planned it?"*

I bite my lip. 

_.... Looks like it's time to fix up a relationship._

"Dusk."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I pout when Helix breaks the kiss then sneak a glare at Mace before looking down.

I walk over and take an empty seat across from Helix and Sage. I ask casually, "So, Helix, any plans for the future? What are your intentions with my sister?"

I start to blush. Seriously... Mace... seriously?!


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I stifle my laughter.

*.... Dusk did this? *


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"What?" I start, then grow angry. "Who do you think I am? Do you think I'm just going to use your sister and leave her alone? I love Sage, and if you knew what we've been through, you could understand that! If you want to be so bold, I _intend_ to spend my whole life in love with Sage, whether you like it or not!" I have my hands on the table balled up in shaking fists by the end of my outburst.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I hold my chin, deep in thought. "_Interesting_... I'll be keeping an eye on you two."

"Anyways, I just remembered that I never gave you this." I reach in my pocket, pull out a key card, and hand it to Helix. "I hope this room will be up to your standards." I smile knowingly. Two can play this game...

I stare at the ground, unsure of how to react.

(Imagine it as the room closest to Mace's office.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I clap my hands together. "Alright, now that we have this relationship cleared up...."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I gesture to everything. "... Party?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I take a deep breath, then take the card. My room is almost on the opposite end of the wing from Sage's room. I look it over, then put it in my pocket. "...Thanks." I say through gritted teeth.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"No problem."

I look at Sai. "Sure. I'm done teasing _little_ Helix over here... for now." I chuckle lightly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I sigh and pat Mace's back. "Good job at that."

*"Oh yeah, Helix. Can I talk to you later?"*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I hug Sage close, and whisper, "I just wanna hit him once... Just one good hit, right in the nose..." I sigh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I look up when I hear Gio. "Oh, okay."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I whisper back, "Do it for me." I wink at him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"Meet me back at my room after this."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Nah, I shouldn't..." I whisper back. "But it's fun to imagine..." 

I turn back to Gio. "Will do."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

~ TIMESKIP TO AFTER PARTY ~

*I glance at the group. ".... Thanks, guys." I grin. "You all are the best." *

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"C'mon. Group hug time."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh, okay..." I go in to hug Gio and Sai.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I walk over to join the hug.

I hug as well, taking up the space between Helix and Sage.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I hug everyone. "Happy late birthday, lil' bro." I murmur.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I pull myself out of the hug. I wave goodbye to everyone. 

"Good night. Oh, and Sai, you have your own bed in Sage's room now. Please make sure Helix knows that he has his own room..." I cough. "...and that nothing happens." I walk out without waiting for a response and go to my office.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tell Helix telepathically: _"What if I want something to happen?" I wink suggestively at him._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I back out of the hug as well. "Prick..." I mutter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hear Sage and blush suddenly, looking at her. I smile nervously.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I walk up to Helix and whisper, "I'll be in my room waiting." I walk off to my room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(brb. Feel free to have Sai follow Sage or try to strike up a convo with Sage when I return.)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I turn red and nod slowly, not realizing that she's already gone. I snap out of it and look to Gio. "So, your room?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"Let's go." I head towards my room.*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I follow Gio to his room. "So, what's this about?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I open the door. "... Mace."*

I follow Sage back to her room.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"What about him?" I ask, my tone making it clear that I don't like discussing him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I sit down on my bed and notice the new bed in here. "Ooooh. That's cool. You finally have your own bed." I smile.

Internally, I frown.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

(( I'll be in/out))

*"... We're going to have a talk about him. You don't like him, and neither do I, so this should work out."*

I shrug. "I guess so, but there's not much of a reason for me to chaperone you." I glance at Sage. "You're perfectly capable of making good decisions."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I smile. "So... you'll leave and come back later?" My eyes pleading her to say yes.

(#sayno but give a good reason why. ;3 )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Okay..." I say, curious now. "What did you want to talk about? Why don't YOU like him?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

((kk, I'm sleeping now XD It's super late so we'll just have to freeze everyone for now ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

(It's midnight in the RP atm.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(I should sleep too. Night, losers. ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

(( #Staying awake ))

*"... Many reasons." I walk inside. "Close the door behind you."*

I sigh. "Can't, Mace'll kill me. I already owe him one after what happened with Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I shrug. "...Mace is harmless." I crawl under my covers and lie down.

(#pausing for ~8-9 hours)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

(Back from school, will read)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

Myst said:


> I shrug. "...Mace is harmless." I crawl under my covers and lie down.
> 
> (#pausing for ~8-9 hours)



".... In that case, I _still_ owe him one."

(( that feel when school starts in ten minutes ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I do as Gio says and close the door. "What reasons are those? You guys seemed pretty friendly last I heard."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I take a deep breath and explain to Helix.*

(( idfk what Gio said tbh ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh. That explains it." (rolleyes) I remember the key Mace gave me. "Oh, that reminds me." I take my room's card-key and throw it in the room's trash can. "Yeah, Mace sucks. He purposely put me far away from Sage. If I want to sleep in the same room as her, I will." 

((Does Gio have an extra bag of "stuff" lying around for Helix? ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Oh. That explains it." (rolleyes) I remember the key Mace gave me. "Oh, that reminds me." I take my room's card-key and throw it in the room's trash can. "Yeah, Mace sucks. He purposely put me far away from Sage. If I want to sleep in the same room as her, I will."
> 
> ((Does Gio have an extra bag of "stuff" lying around for Helix? ))


(I'm sure you can borrow some off your bro Jean...  If he hasn't used it all already that is. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I scratch the back of my head. "... Gimme a sec." I mumble. I begin rummaging around the room. ".... I'm sure it's here somewhere....."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Hm? Uh... what are you looking for?" I ask, suddenly confused.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ".... In that case, I _still_ owe him one."
> 
> (( that feel when school starts in ten minutes ))



"Oh, okay..." I reply sullenly.

(Slow replies bc chores.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"Brown bag."*

I smile weakly. "Sorry about this, but Mace has done a lot for me."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Is there anything IN the brown bag? Or do you just need something to put stuff in? I've probably got something if you want me to go grab it..." _Oh, wait, I can't do that, because Sage is waiting in the room so we can... yeah..._ "Or maybe I don't..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*".... There's stuff inside. Important stuff."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"Really? Like what?" I grow suddenly interested in how Mace has helped Sai.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Want me to help you look?" I ask.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"... That'd be great. Thanks, Helix."*

"Blaze ****ed a guard." I spit out. "And that was _after_ he told me that he ****ing loved me..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh... but what did Mace do?" I ask growing confused.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I smile weakly. "... He's been there for me at my strongest and at my weakest, that's all I'll say."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh... that's nice, I guess..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"No problem." I say, then help search through the room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I stand up and stretch. "... He's a good person. He'll be there for you when you think you're all alone."

_... Someone who helped me see the truth about just how stupid I've been with Blaze._

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I hold the bag up. "Found it."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Alright, what's inside?" I ask, still mystified.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I hand him the bag. "Check for yourself."*

(( AGAIN GUYS
NOT SEX TOYS
GIO ISNT THAT TYPE OF GUY ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

((OR IS HE))

I look inside and give him a curious look. "What... is it?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

(( TOKAY STAHP ))

*I mentally facepalm. ".... You've really never seen this stuff before?"*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"No. Is it... like... soap, or something?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*".... No." I facepalm. "Protection, Helix. It's called protection."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"... I'll believe that when I see it..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I sigh. "I know it seems like a d*ck move to separate you and Helix, but he's just being overprotective right now. You'll get your alone time, trust me."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"It doesn't look too big. What's it going to protect me from?" I say, chuckling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"... From accidentally getting Sage pregnant."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"I know... I just think he has no right to be... He _left_ me, Sai... alone... when our parents died while he was at university..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I sit down next to Sage. ".... I know that it's hard to forgive him. Hell, _I_ wouldn't forgive him. However, he's here _now._" I say softly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh..." I say. "How do they do that?" ((Oh Helix))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I stretch and walk to find the others. "Hey, what's going on in here?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I sigh and turn on my laptop. "There's a handy-dandy video for stuff like this."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh?" I ask, wary now of what he might be showing me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I pull up a sex-ed course. "Hopefully a crash course will be good enough."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I wake up in my room.
Sitting up, I look around. How did I get here?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

~ MAGICAL TIMESKIP BECAUSE NO ONE WANTS TO RELIVE SEX ED ~


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I watch the sex-ed video with a blank expression on my face. When it's over, I ask: "So... what does the protection do?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I get ushered back to the medical center where they take my stitches out. 
Afterwards, they plop me in a wheelchair and send me out to 'entertain myself'.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"... It. Stops. Sage. From. Getting. Pregnant. She's too young to be a mother." I pull up a PowerPoint. "Since videos aren't working for you, a PowerPoint is in order."*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I look around to find myself walking around with no aim. "I need something to do..." I find the library and pick up a stranded book. "Hmmmm, what's this?" _50 Shades of Grey?_ "Is this a book about painting or something?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"I know that it does THAT..." I say. "I just don't know how it works... how does it stop Sage from getting pregnant?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

After a solid hour or so reading, I shut the book and sink down into my seat like a brick. "So THATS how you... I HAVE been doing it wrong..." I take out a pen and some paper. _I need to find Carmen and tell him!_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"... Alright. So there's a sperm and an egg..."*

(( LOLNO
I'M NOT ACTUALLY TYPING ALL OF THIS OUT
**** THAT **** ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I munch on a sandwich.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I walk into the food hall and approach Carmen with a confident look. "Wolf Boy!" I grin happily and fold my arms before passing him the paper. "I need you to get me these." (Just imagine what is on that list........)


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

Quickly scanning the list, I fall out of my chair.
"YOU WANT WHAT?!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"So you put the thing on your... But then won't it... Ew..." I shrink back a little and put the bag down.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

"What?!" I say and scratch my head. "I was told they're GOOD!" _Or at least the book says so... It's not like I have much experience to know what's right and wrong._


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"THAT'S DISGUSTING!"
I throw the list back at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

"B-B-B-But the b-b-book s-said... Wait I thought that was... Normal... And I had been... Doing it wrong..." I start to blush and play with my fingers.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"What..book?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I find the book I was carrying and bring it back to him, sitting next to him. "It says it's normal..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*".... You either use protection or don't **** at all."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"GAAAAH! That's the dirtiest and sickest book in existence.."
I throw it.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

"NO! THE BOOK!" I watch it fly across the room. I blush and fold my arms. "...I just... Wanted to... Impress you..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"...handing me porn isn't a way to impress me.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

"........ I wasn't implying about the book itself........"


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I roll my eyes.
"Explain, then."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I whisper so no one else can hear us. ".... I was gunna like... Try and er... Copy the er... Book... But in real l-life..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I fall back onto my butt.
"NONONONONONONOOO."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"...Okay, but... why are you giving me this stuff anyway?" _Does he know about what Sage said earlier?_ I look away.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I fold my arms and pull a face. "WHY NOT?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I go to Gio's room and knock on the door.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"BECAUSE IT'S NOT NORMAL!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*".... Because you're going to **** eventually, if you haven't already." I stand up and open the door.*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I grab the list angrily and climb close to Carmen and push the list into his face. "BUT THE BOOK SAID IT WAS THE WAY TO DO IT!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"BUT THAT BOOK WAS WRITTEN BY A HOBO!"

"Hi, Gio..are you busy?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

"An intelligent hobo... But aren't they unclean- THAT DOESN'T MATTER!' I point to the list. "Now go buy me those handcuffs!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I glance back at Helix. "Not really, just about finishing up here."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Aren't you rich...?" I say, exasperated.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Can I talk to you? Alone..?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"What?" I say. "How did you know that we- Uhh, I mean, what makes you think that we're going to do that tonigh- I mean sometime?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

"Yeah... But I thought it would be more 'special' if you bought them." I say and fold my arms.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"...No."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I wave my hand at Helix. "Just don't get her pregnant, bud."

I turn back to Dusk. "What about?"*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"How I reacted before, at breakfast.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I sigh and move away from him sulking. "I just wanted to be able to do it... Good..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"I'll just be going, then..." I slip out the door with the brown bag and open the door to Sage's room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"Oh, sure. Come inside."

*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"You're fine."

I wheel my wheelchair inside. "..I'm sorry. I overreacted. I kind of..don't like unexpected things.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I nearly fall over in shock. "I'm... F-f-fine? SO IVE IMPROVED?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"If you want to believe that, sure."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

I cheer to myself. "I've gotten better! Carmen likes to f*** me now!" I yell, the entire hall able to hear me.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Shut up.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I close the door behind her.
".... You don't have anything to apologize for, it's just who you are."*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

People in the hall start looking over in horror or laughing their heads off as I put a hand on Carmen's shoulder and pull a smug face. "Don't worry. I know you're just jealous that now I am BETTER than YOU."


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I smile slightly.
"I thought I had made you mad..I'm sorry I wasn't there at your party."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You're an idiot, you know that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I kiss her forehead. "What's there to be mad about? I'm not going to force you to change."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Doesn't mean you wouldn't try."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I enter Sage's room. "Sage, uh... Gio said that if anything happens I have to wear theSAI?!" I jump back towards the closed door when I turn around and see her in the room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I clap slowly. "He gave you the talk, didn't he?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

"Idiot? No way, you're the bad one now so," I stick my tongue out childishly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"What talk?" I say, embarrassed, and throw the closed brown bag into the corner of the room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"...just shut up."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Doesn't mean you wouldn't try."



*".... Yes, it'd be nice if we were more similar, but there's nothing wrong with us liking different settings."*

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> "What talk?" I say, embarrassed, and throw the closed brown bag into the corner of the room.



"The Sex talk."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 12, 2014)

"I'll shut up when you buy me those handcuffs." I say with a wink and pass him the list, walking off.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"I guess. Thanks."
I prop myself up with my arm and hug him.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh, yeah. The sex talk. Uh... that happened." I say awkwardly. "...Since when is there a second bed in here?" I wonder aloud, trying to change the subject.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I return her hug. "Don't stress about the little things." I murmur.*

".... Since Mace decided it was a bad idea for me to sleep on the couch."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"But I thought you were staying with Gio...?" I say, silently cursing Mace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I sigh. "Don't worry, I'll let you two have your alone time."


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Pff, that can't be changed."
I put my head against his chest.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"No, no, that's... fine, you can stay... I don't mind..." I say unconvincingly, picking up and replacing the brown bag next to Sage's bed, and lying down next to Sage, who I assume is asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I hug her tightly. "Let's watch a movie."*

(( Laf got so unromantic 
I have no idea what to do tbh ))

"Lying really isn't your forte."


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Nothing scary. I don't care if I'm not in danger, I don't like it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"Alright.... How about Howl's Moving Castle?"*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Sure. But if it scares me, you better hug me!"
I playfully smack him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I grin. "C'mon." I pick her up bridal-style and set her on my bed.

I grab the remote and start the movie.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Eeeew, he's mellltingggg..or something?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I laugh softly and pull Dusk into a kiss.

Love is a good feeling. *


(( Have you guys figured out that I've never been in a relationship yet?  ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I push him away. "Hey, I want to see this part! She's turning young again, oooh, she's pretty!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh... yeah..." I say, feeling guilty for wanting Sai to leave.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I stand up. "I'll just leave you two lovebirds alone." I wink to Helix. "Don't be too noisy."

*I stick my tongue out at Dusk. "Suit yourself."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

I blush and say "Thanks... but she's asleep anyway, isn't she?" I look back at Sage.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

"Nope."


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I pout at him.
My eyes suddenly glaze over, and I go limp.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I begin to panic. "Dusk?" I shake her softly. "Dusk?!"*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't respond.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I pick Dusk up. "Gotta go to the medical center..." I mutter.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I suddenly perk up.
"Huh? Did I fall asleep?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I breathe a sigh of relief. ".... I— I thought...." I pull her into a hug. "Never do that again..." I murmur.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Do what? Fall asleep?" I look at him, confused.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I kiss her forehead and smile weakly at her. "... Kind of."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I sit down next to Sage. ".... I know that it's hard to forgive him. Hell, _I_ wouldn't forgive him. However, he's here _now._" I say softly.



I stir awake. I must've dozed off.

I mumble sleepily, "Sai... How will I be able to forgive him? I don't think I can..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

".... Just.... tell him that it's _hard_ for you. He'll understand.
Forgiveness comes with time."


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"I... guess... but what if I don't want to forgive him? What if I'm scared he'll leave again?" I ask, my voice starting to crack.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Can we watch the movie now? I must've missed some of it."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

".... If you don't wish to forgive, then don't." I smile softly. "It's not always easy to move forward, and sometimes it's better *not* to."

I bite my lip. ".... Even if he leaves, this time around, you won't be alone. You have us."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I nod and rewind the movie. *


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"Thanks for everything." I smile at her.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

I stay quiet for a while.
"What happened anyway? It was like time just stopped and started again when you were carrying me.."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh, you're awake." I say. "...Should I be concerned with this conversation?" I ask, not sure who they were talking about.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I notice Helix in bed beside me. "Whoa... when did you get here?" I ask with a smirk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

I stand up and walk out of the room. "No problem, later."

*"... You collapsed."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"When you were sleeping." I say, smiling back.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Collapsed?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Oh, bye Sai!" I say with a smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"Bye..." I say, trying to mask my disappointment.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*"Yeah."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"It didn't feel like I passed out..I don't even remember closing my eyes."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Hm? You okay?" I ask. _Maybe she forgot what she said earlier, oh god I'm so nervous..._ "Do you want to talk about it?" I offer nervously.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I turn towards Helix and smirk. "I'm good. But are _you_ ready?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I frown. "We should talk to Doctor Payne later."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Okay."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Um..." I blush. "Are you really sure we should, tonight? A lot's happened today and this might just be adrenaline..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*".... Movie first." I cuddle Dusk.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

"Why? Do you not want to?" I pout.


----------



## Beary (Sep 12, 2014)

"Mmm."
I end up truly dozing off before the movie ends.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"I do, it's just... it's really l-late." I hug her, still blushing nervously.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I sigh. "Tomorrow night?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

*I kiss Dusk on the cheek. "... Night."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Sure." I say, giving her a kiss.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

I kiss back, wrap myself in his arms, then fall asleep.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 12, 2014)

"Good night..." I whisper with a smile. Then I call Sai to tell her she can come and sleep now.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 12, 2014)

~ ASSUME THEY FINISH THE CALL BECAUSE I HAVE CHINESE HOMEWORK ~

I head towards Sage's room.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

I lightly stroke Sage's hair while waiting for Sai.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I sigh, content.

( idfk what to do with her now okay )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I open the door.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Hey, Sai." I say quietly as she enters, trying not to wake Sage.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I wave. "Yo." I try to keep my voice quiet.

(( I AM NOT PREPARED FOR CHINESE SCHOOL
I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT MY HOMEWORK SAYS))


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I start to snore lightly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Hey, Sai... What were you guys talking about earlier? Did something happen to Sage?" I ask, slightly worried.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

"... She just... has a hard time trusting Mace right now. Promise me something, Helix."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"If it has to do with Mace, then it depends on the promise you want me to make..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

"... Don't leave her, Helix. Sage... she fears being abandoned more than anything else."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"I'm never going to leave her. You can count on that. Or should I give you the same speech I give Mace earlier?" I ask, smiling sheepishly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I smile weakly. "Thank you, Helix."

_It must feel nice to be truly loved by someone.
_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Are you okay? I mean... after all that's happened with... Blaze..." I clench my hands into fists unconsciously.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I touch my chest. "It... hurts, but I'm sure I'll move on." I try to smile, but it comes off like a grimace. "I shouldn't feel pain over something that was never truly mine, but I do. Weird, right?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"It's not weird." I say. "I thought he loved you, too. It doesn't matter whether it was really there. What matters is that he led you on to think it was real... And then he tossed your feelings aside and destroyed that illusion." I feel anger rising in me as I speak, then I sigh. "Sorry. That was insensitive of me..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

"... At least it's over now, right?" 

I glance at the clock. "It's...... a very _weird _feeling— mourning for something that was never truly yours."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I was preparing for my mom's flight >_< ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Yeah, at least it's over now..." I yawn.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I pat Helix's back. "You should get some sleep, it's late."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Mhmm... Thanks..." I roll over and hug Sage close. I drift off to sleep thinking of how cute her snoring sounds.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I smile softly at Sage and Helix.

_True love is very sweet._

I dim the lights and climb into my bed.

_I wonder how Blaze is doing...
No—
Wait—
I don't.
Don't care about him if he never cared about you._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I close my eyes and fall into a restless sleep.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

((TIME SKIPS TO MORNING LIKE A BROKEN RECORD... OF A SONG ABOUT MORNINGS))

I wake up with Sage in my arms. I smile and kiss her gently on the forehead.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 13, 2014)

I wake up on a bench, because I stubbornly refused to answer whether I was staying here or not. I sit up and rub my eyes with a "Nyaaaa~". _Did I miss anything yesterday..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sit in my new HQ, creating a new set of powers and writing down some information. "It's strange, the subjects are being awfully quite... Normally they're burning down houses, fighting in bars or getting into trouble... I should give them a call. Who first ( my son because I am a caring father who is concerned for his safety and well being and lackluster sex life ), I call Blaze first.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I wake up to a phone call. I mumble incoherently, "Who is it?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 13, 2014)

"Daddy." I say in a serious voice.


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

As I walk, I slouch, vision hazy. _How long have I been walking...?_ My legs hurt, but I keep going. _I cannot believe I haven't found at least one city yet..._ I look around, only to see dry, cracked ground. I hold my stomach, in horrible pain. _Even though I can't starve, I get enormous pain? _ I look forward to see a building. Or at least I think. I try and squint to see it better. _Is it just an illusion?_ I try to speed up towards it, but end up tumbling sideways and blacking out.


( The Adventures of Grayson: Grayson Returns! Let's say he found the HQ from walking for days because now I really wanna RP him so badly for some reason ;v; 


Also, just for a quick refresher. 


Name : Grayson
Gender : Male
Abilities : Can last longer without food/water, and can stay longer without sleep
Appearance : 



Spoiler: Grayson! Warning: Big Picture.










 Also, y'know, he's not all sparkly like that. Just say he's wearing "normal" clothes. 


Personality : Gullible, helpful, sometimes very quiet 
Talents : Gardening ( This is pathetic )
Age : 23


Changed his personality. He wasn't at all romantic.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

(( who's going to find Grayson tho ))


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( who's going to find Grayson tho ))




( oops )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

_.... Exactly how long have I been staring at this ceiling?_

I stand up. _I need to go somewhere...._
--------

I breathe deeply when I exit the HQ. "Fresh air...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I sniff, still smarting from Jean's crazy requests.
"Moron.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

".... Is there seriously a body here?" I bite my lip?

_He might be hurt...._

I approach him slowly. ".... Hello?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

_... He's not moving._

I shake him softly. ".... Hello?"

My eyes widen. "Is this....?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I pace in my office.
_I can't believe the heart I planted malfunctioned..I need to be careful. They may have already noticed.._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

~ SAI CALLS FOR BACKUP AND GRAYSON IS IN THE HOSPITAL NOW ~

I anxiously watch Grayson. _.... How'd he get here?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I walk outside my office, and see a new patient. I walk inside and shut the door.
"Who is this?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

"... G— Grayson..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

Shock plays across my face.
_G-Greyson? Isn't that an.. experimentee?!_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

((*Smash Bros. Announcement-style* "Saison joins the fight!"

Also YES GRAYSON YEAA))


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Daddy." I say in a serious voice.



I reply bitterly, "What do _you_ want?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

Beary said:


> Shock plays across my face.
> _G-Greyson? Isn't that an.. experimentee?!_



(( *GRAYSON))

"He'll be okay, right...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( my phone dropped in Chinese class and my teacher gave an entire lecture about phones >_> ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

( WHY CANT I DO HIS NAME RIGHT HAHAJSBS )

"He needs food and water, plus rest. He'll be fine."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I poke Grayson's cheek softly. "... How the hell did you get here...?" I murmur.

"Got it. Any ideas for his future training regimen? I would assume that most of his muscle would've deteriorated by now."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"My concern is that he lives. You're a doctor, you seem fully capable to take care of that." I say coldly, turning my back.

( Aka IDFK how to respond help )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I roll my eyes.

_So much for good doctors._

".... His diet. He needs a well balanced diet, as well as vitamin supplements. Actually, a diet with more protein wouldn't be a terrible idea."

_I'll write a training regimen later._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Alright:

Step 1. Grayson needs to gain a few more pounds. 
Step 2. He'll start with short walks.
Step 3. ~ Training Starts ~ ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I go back to my office.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I sigh. "Guess Mace'll need to come here later."


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Alright:
> 
> Step 1. Grayson needs to gain a few more pounds.
> Step 2. He'll start with short walks.
> Step 3. ~ Training Starts ~ ))





(


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((TIME SKIPS TO MORNING LIKE A BROKEN RECORD... OF A SONG ABOUT MORNINGS))
> 
> I wake up with Sage in my arms. I smile and kiss her gently on the forehead.



My eyes flutter open. "Morning, sleepyhead." I smile back.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I open my tired eyes and see Gio has me wrapped in his arms. ( He said cuddling IDFK )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

(( idk that's basically what I imagined ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Oh, morning." I say. "Any plans for today?" I say, hugging her for warmth.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Oh, morning." I say. "Any plans for today?" I say, hugging her for warmth.



"Hm... why don't we see if Mace needs help? He's been working a lot lately... I wonder what he does here anyways..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

My smile falters. "Oh, okay..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I hold Dusk tighter to me and mutter in my sleep.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I quickly say, "Unless you don't... want to... because I don't know what else we can do..."

An idea pops into my head and I smirk. "Are you _ready_ now?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I smile.
"Okay, you big bear, let go of me before I suffocate."
I pry his arms off me and sit up.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Well, I don't really want to see Mace right now..." I register her suggestion and grow nervous again. "O-oh? Okay, y-yeah. But Gio said I need to use these things." I pick up the brown bag from the floor, blushing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"Oh?" I grab the bag from him and peek inside. Seeing the contents, I start to giggle.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I continue sleeping.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I start humming.
_Lost isn't forgotten
Shattered glass, 
raining down upon us
Reflections never ending _


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"H-hey..." I say, grabbing the bag back from her. 

~Timeskip to after performing whatever action was required of the contents of the bag~ 

I turn and hug Sage. "So... are you... ready?" I ask.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I only smirk in response.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

I sigh in relief, oddly comforted by her mischievous smile. I kiss her on the lips and hug her tighter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I kiss back passionately, hunger and need obvious in the kiss.

*~Fades to Black~*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Sage kisses back with force, and I'm surprised. _I've never seen her like this..._

*~Fades to Black~*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I sit there for a while, waiting for Gio to wake up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Eeep, what's that noise..?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I groan when I hear loud banging noise. ".... What the hell...? Can't a guy sleep...?"*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"I think it's coming from next door.." I say.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

(( TOKAY >:V

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...he-Aftermath&p=3802164&viewfull=1#post3802164))

*".... They're probably ****ing."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I turn pale.
"W-Who?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I yawn and stretch. "Sage and Helix, probably."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Eeeeep.."
_How can he say that without getting embarrassed?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"Need earplugs? I've gotten used to the noise by now."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"No, it's just..grooooosss.."


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

I turn over on the bed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"... How so?"*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"They're having sex, what do you expect me to do? Like it?" I exclaim, covering my ears.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I grab a box of earplugs from the drawer and hand it to her. "Here."

I yawn. Hopefully they'll finish up soon.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I stick the earplugs in, and curl into a ball.
"Ick. Hope I never have to do that.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I pat her head.

Probably not the best time for me to say anything.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

_The noise may fall upon 
deaf ears 
silver trees and falling tears
iron prison bars and hold
All that happens is fortold_

I recite some poetry from a book in my head to pass the time.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I turn on my laptop.

.... Damn.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"...have they quieted down yet?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I shake my head.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Gaaaah.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I continue browsing.

Wait.
If she's against sex, does that mean we'll never have kids?
Damn.*

(( Gio loves children tbh ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"I don't mind sex in general, but be more discreet and private about it..wow.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I breathe a sigh of relief inwardly.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

_Let the light carry you upwards
away from darkness and pain
escaping agony and betrayal
and embracing the truth of the world_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I kiss Dusk on the forehead. "I'm going to go take a shower."*

(( I don't think Dusk can hear him but I just wanted to make sure everyone knew where he was going ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Huh?" I sit up. "What was that?" I say, removing an earplug.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"Shower." I grab a change of clothes. *


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Okayyy." I say, laying back down.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I close the door behind me.

Showers are nice and relaxing.

I strip and step inside the shower. ...... I miss mom.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Hot water pours onto me.

Dying was too good for him.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I check the clock. Noon. Sage should be awake by now. 

Maybe I should go check to make sure Helix didn't sleep there last night.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I take out my phone and call Mace. ".... He should know..." I mutter.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

While standing outside Sage's door, my phone goes off. I pick it up and smoothly answer, "Hey."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

"I— I'm in the medical center.... Grayson's here..."

*I shut off the water after I finish showering.

Now I'm just frustrated.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"I'll be there as soon as I can. I'm kinda busy right now."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I bit my lip. "... Thanks."

*"Oh ****."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I sigh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I hang up the phone. Just as I am about to knock on the door, I hear _noises_. Oh, god... Please let me be wrong...

I slowly open the door and glare at the sight. I clear my throat to alert my presence in the room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I tie a towel around my waist and open the door.

I knew I should've thrown those away.*

(( Gio accidentally took his wash-shrunken clothes in  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Beary said:


> I play some finger games with myself.



( I know what you mean. ;3 )


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> ( I know what you mean. ;3 )



( JSBSUABSJYSSFSYDHSB THAT WASNT INTENTIONAL )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

I look over and see Mace, and in my surprise I fall off the bed, accidentally dragging Sage down with me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I fall off the bed, still on top of Helix.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I open one eye. "Done?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I scratch the back of my head. "....Need to get another change of clothes."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Embarrassed, I look at Mace, who is glaring at us.

"...
...
Get out!" I yell, annoyed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Still standing by the door, I tap my foot impatiently. "Not until you leave first."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I doze off in the chair next to Grayson's bed.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Well, you can't have mine."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"Didn't expect you to give me any." 

I stare at the wall.".... Does it seem too quiet to you?"*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Well, could you at least turn around so I can get dressed? I'd like my girlfriend to be the only one who sees me naked today." I say angrily, still running my hand up and down Sage's body under the blanket that covers us.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I take out the remaining earplug.
"You're right.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I whimper in pleasure at Helix's touch.

I sigh. "Fiine." I turn around and tap my foot impatiently. _I knew there was something wrong with this Helix kid... My sister was never like this before... He's not a good influence..._

I close my eyes in an attempt to block out the images.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

(( no comment of half naked Gio?  ))

*I frown. "Wonder if something happened. Didn't seem like they were close to stopping."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I look up at him and see him with a towel wrapped around his waist.
"..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

(I think there was a timeskip since I last posted...)

I wake up once again in a random unoccupied room. _Urgh, I need to stop looking around when I'm tired, I keep falling asleep..._ I get up and leave the room. _Where the hell did I end up?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

I decide to give Sage one last passionate kiss before I go.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*Tapping?

"....I'm going to go check it out." I open the door and leave my room.*

(( GIO YOU'RE HALF NAKED ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"G-Gio, get some clothes first!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I pump my fist into the air. "Clothes are for the weak!" 

I turn and run straight into Mace. *

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"Ow."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I shake my head. "Gio, were you doing _it_ too? I need to give a talk to this whole building... this is not professional..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Noticing that Mace is distracted with Gio, I pull Sage closer and deepen the kiss.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I frown and glance at Dusk. "Doing what? Don't tell me that the wifi is pay to use now..."*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I sigh. "Just... forget it."

I call out, without turning around, "Helix. Come outside. It's time for you to leave to your _own_ room."

I smirk against the kiss.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I frown. ".... What happened?"

I peek inside Sage's room. "Whoa."*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"I won't leave." I say. "Unlike you, I care enough to stay with Sage." _Plus, there's what happened last time we did "it"..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I let out a frustrated sigh while running my hand through my hair. "Helix... you're too young to understand. I wanted to come back...  I really did... but I couldn't. Things aren't always as easy as they sound."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*This situation is so ****ing awkward, my God.*


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

I lightly breath and mutter a bit. "Sai..."


( Take that however you want.  )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

After walking around for a while, I work out where I am. I decide to get something to eat from the cafeteria. On the way, I see a book lying across the hallway, looking as if someone had thrown it against the wall, and I pick it up. _50 Shades of Grey? Huh, don't think I've read it before..._ I hold on to it as I start walking again. _After I've eaten I'll return it to the library._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"If you really wanted to be there when she needed you, you could've found a way." I retort.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I lightly breath and mutter a bit. "Sai..."
> 
> ( Take that however you want.  )



(( Sai's napping tho ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "If you really wanted to be there when she needed you, you could've found a way." I retort.



"Trust me. I _tried_. Just... make sure you leave. I have things to do."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"What's going on..?" I step outside, and peer in.
"Okay, didn't need to see that."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"You can go do your things... and I'll leave when I'm ready." I growl.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"... Is what I think is happening actually happening?"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"Gio, Dusk, can you please leave? This does not involve you."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Well, I'm sorry..." I say, irritated, and go back inside Gio's room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I watch as Dusk leaves.

"Yes, it does."*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

In the cafeteria, I buy myself a sandwich and sit down, setting the book next to me. _I might read it before I return it, I don't have much better to do anyway..._ I open it to the first page, take a bite of my sandwich and start reading. 

(Carmen come see Sam xD)


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"How so?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Watcha readin'?" I say, peering over Sam's shoulder.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"... Because we're kind of like one large and weird as **** family."*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"50 Shades Of Grey," I answer, too busy reading to at attention to who's actually talking to me. _Huh, this is actually pretty go- What the **** are they doing?!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"AAAAAAAAGGGHHHHH!"
I rip the book out of her hands and chuck it at the wall.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Guys." I say. "Could you take your conversation someplace else? We're kind of in the middle of something."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"True... in some aspects. But Helix was just leaving and I'm sure you have your own issues to deal with." I smile politely.

I continue kiss Helix passionately, unaware of the building tension.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"What the hell are you doing?!" I turn around angrily, and just now notice it's Carmen. _****. Jean-sama will likely have told him about what I was saying to him..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"Because "You can go do your things... and I'll leave when I'm ready." is definitely something someone says when they're about to leave."*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I tilt my head. "Nope. Not really. Dusk and I are just fine."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"That book..is HORRIBLE. DON'T READ IT! JEAN'S ALREADY BEEN CORRUPTED!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"I know it is. So why are _you_ here?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"Jean-sama's read it?" I ask, surprised.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Ahem, if I may." I pull my head out from under the blanket. (rolleyes) "I said that I'm not leaving, but you may feel free to do so."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"YESSSSS."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"You're forgetting who owns this base... but I have a meeting to attend to so I will leave you alone."

Reluctantly, I walk out, brushing past Gio, and go towards my office.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"Huh, it doesn't seem like the kind of thing Jean-sama would read..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Well HE DID, AND NOW HE'S CORRUPT!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> "You're forgetting who owns this base... but I have a meeting to attend to so I will leave you alone."
> 
> Reluctantly, I walk out, brushing past Gio, and go towards my office.



((
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))

"Gio, could you close the door, please?" I ask, knowing I'm not angry at Gio but still coming off as annoyed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I yawn and rest my head on Helix's chest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"Sure, but be a lil' more quiet, will ya?"*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I make myself a quick cup of coffee and take it with my towards the medical wing.

I easily find Grayson's room and take the extra seat next to Sai. I take sips of my coffee in an attempt to mask my shaking arms. _My god, that was disgusting..._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"I think he was corrupt before, in the closet he was close to making out with vacuum cleaner..." I mutter, then regret saying it immediately afterwards. _Way to go Samantha, bring up the one one moment I shouldn't mention to Carmen..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"We'll try..." I say, chuckling.

I notice Sage. "Oh, are you done?" I say, smiling and hugging her close.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Stifling another yawn, I murmur, "I feel sleepy..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I rub my eyes. "Oh... must've dozed off...." I mumble.

*"Later, lovebirds." I wink and close the door.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Okay, I think I'll curl up in a ball and erase that from my memory.." I mutter.

"Oooooh, that closet?" I smirk.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

Thoughts start to rush through my head, memories of the closet. I remember kissing him, and rather than blushing I start to melt.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I walk back inside my room. "That was.... fun." *


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"O-Oops..did I..ARE YOU A WITCH?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"What?" _A witch? Why would I be a witch?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

"Okay, let's get you into bed, then..." I say. I pick up Sage and place her gently on the bed, then I lie with her and pull the blanket over both of us.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"If that's your idea of fun.." I grimace.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I cuddle closer to Helix and easily doze off into sleep.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"YOU'RE MELTIIINNGGG."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I turn to see Mace. "Oh....hello..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"Sarcasm, my dear." I stretch and yawn.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"Hey..." I take another sip of my coffee; still shaking a bit.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"Oh, er... No, I'm not a witch..." I close my eyes briefly to help me concentrate, and stop myself melting.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I touch his arm. "Mace? Something wrong...?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Pfff. That's my thing, meanie." I pout.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I kiss her cheek. "Well, it's mine now." I stick my tongue out at Dusk.*


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

I kiss Sage as she falls asleep, and I soon follow suit.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I touch his arm. "Mace? Something wrong...?"



I turn to look at Sai. "Nothing's wrong. So... this is Grayson? Where did you find him?" My voice comes out a bit jittery.


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"......"
I flop onto the couch and sigh.
"I'm starving."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Oh, er... No, I'm not a witch..." I close my eyes briefly to help me concentrate, and stop myself melting.


(Carmen, say something... xD)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"... Then we'll go to the dining hall."*

I frown. "Seriously, Mace. What happened?" I cup his face. "You look like you've been to hell and back."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I sigh. "I don't want to talk about it, Sai. Now's not the time. Right now, we need to make sure that Grayson is okay."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Too late, I'm dyinggg.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I turn to Grayson. "Dr. Payne said that he'd be fine with some food in him."

_Not exactly.... but kind of._

"We'll need to start therapy later."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"I gotta get changed thoughhh....." I whine.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"Sounds good." I explain to Sai where each of the rooms she will be able to go to in order to conduct the therapy are. "If you need anything else, feel free to ask."  I smile weakly, but the smile doesn't reach my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I nod. "... Alright. Now tell me what happened."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I sigh then reluctantly explain to her what happened.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

My eyes widen. ".... Must've been quite the adventure."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"...yeah..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I stretch. "But they're grown up, y'know? The two of 'em are pretty responsible."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I can't help but laugh a little at that comment. "Sai, I wouldn't exactly call Sage _responsible_... She's been known to be a bit... impulsive."

(Like how she almost kills herself, leaves the group, and various other things...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I laugh softly. "Aren't we all?" I take a deep breath. "...Mace, can I ask you something?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"I'm waiting." I smile mischievously.
"Think we can go swimming later?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"Sure. You can ask me anything."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"Sure." I grab my towel. "Bout to pull it off, so turn away if ya aren't ready."*

"..... Have you ever fallen in love?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

_What kind of question is this...?_ "No. I prefer to spend my time being productive rather than waste it."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"Eeeek!"
I cover my eyes.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I nod. "Thought so. Asexual, aromantic or both?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"Both. Is it that obvious?" I ask with a chuckle.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I huff. "I see how it is."

I change into shorts and a t-shirt. "Let's go."*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

I quickly finish my sandwich, then stand up. "I'm... gonna go..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"I'm not ready to see you naked, perv."
I smile, and take my hands off my face.


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

I hear voices. Before opening my eyes, I take my hands and rub my face up and down a couple times. "Ugh..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*I stick my tongue out at Dusk before opening the door. "After you."*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I walk out the door.
"Sooo, what should we eat? A sandwich? Pizza? Tea?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"Up for Pad Thai?" I close the door behind me.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

I blink.
"IPad? Pretty sure those aren't edible."

"Nope, you're a witch. I've decided."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

*"Pad. Thai. Y'know, noodles?"*

I pause when I hear a noise. ".... Grayson?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"I'm not a witch, just like I'm not a gangster. Why do people keep thinking I'm weird things?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 13, 2014)

"OOoooooohhhhh..."

"I think Jean's rubbing off on me.."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

"Probably. Jean-sama was _convinced_ I was a gangster..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I glance back at Mace. "Just something I observed; it's probably not obvious to a regular person."


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

I look up and blink a few times. "Sai? Didn't I leave you and your friends back at the city?!" I cough. "Err, how'd you find me? And where are we?" I look around the room.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

I walk past Carmen, to the library. _I should be able to find something decent to read to keep me occupied... _


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I glance back at Mace. "Just something I observed; it's probably not obvious to a regular person."



"_Interesting_..."

I glance towards Grayson. "How are you doing? Feeling better?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

".... You collapsed."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 13, 2014)

I pick out a book called 'Gold Rush' and sit down with it.


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

"Oh."

 I glare over to the man. "...Who's that?"


( Grayson yandere glare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I smile. "That's Mace, he's letting us stay with him."


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

_Who said I wanted to stay here?! Seems like Sai knows this man a bit TOO much..._ I give a small wave and smile a bit, but then stop.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I smile politely in response.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I glance back at Mace. "Oh yeah, any chance we can continue our conversation after this? It's urgent."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn my attention to Grayson. "What the hell happened....?" I murmur. "I was really worried...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Remembering the glare Grayson sent, I say, "Well, I'll let you two get re-acquainted. If you need me, I'll be in my office." I stand up and start to walk towards the door.


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

_What "conversation" are they talking about?_ "I just left the city to try n' find my family." I yawn and see him get up to leave. _Good, sent him the right message._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I nod. "If it's not too much hassle, get an extra pillow. It's going to be a long talk."

"How'd that work out for ya?" I smile softly. "Sounds like quite to journey."


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

"Yeah, it was." I yawn again. "...Hey, Sai? Could we talk tomorrow? For some odd reason, I'm actually very tired."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I nod. "You should be, your muscles are beginning to repair themselves." I pat Grayson's head. "Night."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I grab a pillow from the cabinet and hand it to Sai.


----------



## nard (Sep 13, 2014)

"...Night..." I lay down and pull the covers over my head. _This Mace fellow will get what he deserves when the time comes, if he tries anything..._ I fall asleep quickly.


( Night, guys. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

"Thanks." I hug the pillow.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"I should head back to my office." I say, looking down at my empty coffee cup. "Will you be okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

".... Yeah."

(( Sai was going to have a conversation with Mace but I guess this works too ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

(It can still work. Just that the hospital isn't the best place to talk. Sai should insist on coming with to finish convo in his office.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I bite my lip. ".... Is it alright if I come to your office with you?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"Sure." I hold the door open for her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I walk through the door. "...Thank you.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

"No problem." I close the door behind her and start leading her to my office.

Once we arrive there, I open the door and sit down at my desk. I make myself a fresh pot of coffee and pour myself a cup. I ask Sai, "Would you like some?"

(There's two chairs in front of his desk)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I nod. "Thank you again."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

I pour coffee into a cup and hand it to her. "It tastes the best when you drink it hot."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 13, 2014)

I take the cup. "... I've always preferred warm things."


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I take the cup. "... I've always preferred warm things."



(That reference to when Sai was showering Blaze. XD )

"Me too." I smile at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

(( YESS YOU GOT IT ))

I sip the coffee. ".... Do you happen to have any sugar or cream?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Yes." I open a drawer and hand her some.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

(( This RP has some of the most hardcore scenes
like— what other RP goes into deep detail about coffee ))

"Thank you." I pour 4 creams and sugars in.

".... About Sage—" I start.

_This was a bad idea._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Hm?" I set my cup down on my desk and gaze at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"She's scared." I sip my coffee.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I tilt my head curiously and ask, "Scared of...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"... Being abandoned again."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh. "She knows I'm not going anywhere... right?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I set my cup down on the desk. ".... No, she doesn't. She's scared that you'll walk away again. She fears being abandoned."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Well... what _should_ I do then? I just find it so hard to connect with her... especially now that she has Helix and the others. I feel like she doesn't need me anymore."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. ".... Would you connect with someone again if they just up and left you the first time around?"

_I... feel like it would be too scary for me to try to connect with Blaze if he ever came back. Knowing that he could just as easily leave...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Look, Sai, I didn't _leave_ her on purpose... Our parents died 3 years after I left the house for university... I tried to come back... but someone was stopping me... they wouldn't let me leave... It was like being held captive. I can only imagine how much worse it must have been for Sage."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"..... But she _thinks_ that you left her. Mace, you have to tell her what really happened. Don't skim over anything."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Every time I try to... she runs away..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... You have to accept that she's going to blame you at first. Never start with 'it wasn't my fault'. Let Sage decide for herself." I smile softly at Mace.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh. "Thanks, Sai... I guess I'll try that tomorrow."

I make a sad expression and say, "I guess I should give you a new room... that is, if you want?" _She let it happen... I thought I could trust her..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I pat the seat next to me. "We're not done."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"What do you mean?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"I mean_ we're not done_. We'll get into living arrangements later, but there's still more to discuss."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh, I'm sorry. Continue on." I smile politely.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Helix. We're going to be discussing Helix."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"...what about Helix?" _I don't like him..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"... You obviously aren't a fan."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Yup... and he obviously does not like me either..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"We'll fix that eventually. Alright, what are your plans for Helix and Sage?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"My plans...?" I ask, a bit confused.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I tilt my head. "You have none?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I lie, "Not exactly..."

_Well, I do have plans... but nothing fair yet... just selfish requests..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Ideas? Even if they're impulsive, I want to know what you think."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Well... I don't want Sage to be spending so much time with Helix. She needs to spend some time with her other friends as well. I also want to get to know Helix first. I know it's selfish but I want to know for myself what kind of person he _really_ is..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Alright. So we'll set up a bonding time with you two. Housing?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Well... I'd prefer for you to room with Sage until I grow more comfortable with the idea of Sage and Helix together. Is that alright with you? If not, I can arrange for you to have your own room."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I wake up after falling asleep with Sage. I still have her in my arms, and when I remember the events of earlier, I smile. "Today was a great day..." I mutter groggily, a silly smile playing across my face.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"... Perfectly fine with me." I glance at Mace. "Alright, now we just have to move onto the whole sex thing."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I say as calmly as I can, in an attempt to mask my anger, "What about _it_?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I sip my coffee. "It's obvious that you're frustrated, any normal human would be."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I wake up with a wide smile. "Hey." I say playfully.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_It'd be pretty weird if he didn't hate Helix._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I know... I just don't want to seem like Blaze and get all worked up..." I reply calmly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grow frustrated, waiting for a reply, and hang up the phone. I almost throw my phone across the wall when I remember that I probably shouldn't break my phone again. 

I sit on my couch and crack open a can of beer. I take a long swig while mindlessly watching TV.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Trust me, it's almost impossible to get onto Blaze's level of violence and anger. Besides, it's good to vent."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I guess..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I just don't want to burden anyone with my issues... _Especially_ not you... You've had enough to deal with on your own..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... You mean Blaze, right?" I smile weakly. "I'm getting better, Mace. Really, I am. Anyway, your problems are more important right now."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

At an attempt at a joke, I say, "Don't get me started on Blaze... we have quite a bit of... _history_ between us." 

I smile. "Thanks, Sai. You're too good of a person to be stuck with all these issues."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Hi..." I say, hugging her, still sleepy from having just woken up.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"I'm not a good person, Mace. I make as many stupid decisions as the next guy, probably even more."

I set down my coffee. "Yup. History. History that we're going to leave behind because you've grown into something better. Past decisions are rarely a good reflection of who are now."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I know... But I want you to know that if I ever see his face again, I will not be able to stop myself from... killing him. He's hurt way too many people... I can't let more get hurt."

I push Helix's arm off me. "I need to take a shower, silly."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"... I'm sure a lot of people feel the same way."

I set my cup down on the table. "Now, back to the topic at hand..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh, yeah. Me too." I mutter, remembering what we did.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I smirk. "Want to join me?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sip my coffee. "Well, how should I respond? Do I punish them? I really am at a loss of how to react to this..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"I.... wouldn't _punish_ them, but a talk is in order."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I smile. "But if I joined you, the purpose of the shower itself would probably be lost..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"What do you think I should say? Sorry but I just... never understood love, much less intimacy..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Not really." I climb out of the bed, allowing the blanket to fall off, and shiver once the cold air hits my bare skin.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... And I'm a failure in it." I bite my lip. "Well, protection is a must, right?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I already made that clear with them. What else?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh, well if you don't think so..." I get up and walk with her to the shower.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"..... Locking doors."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I turn on the shower and wait for it to heat up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"But... I can't trust them to be together until I know the guy more... Is it bad if I limit their alone time?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"What sort of limits?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Well, only group dates for now. No sleeping in the same room, for God's sake... Once I get to know Helix better, I'll ease up on the limits before completely taking them away. Is that too harsh?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

After my 8th can, my brain starts to shut down... Oh, god... What am I supposed to do with myself now?

I really ****ed up, didn't I?

Yeah... Now the only girl who truly liked me for something other than my sex appeal hates me now...

I go back to drinking. After finishing 4 more cans, I pass out on the couch.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Once the water heats up, I step inside the shower and motion for Sage to join me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... Sounds fine with me, but you'll need to work it out with Sage and Helix."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I follow Helix into the shower. I smile as the warm water runs across my skin.

I smile. "I'll ask them tomorrow."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh. "That was fun..." I say, dreamily.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I close my eyes as I shampoo and condition my hair. "Yeah..." I sigh dreamily.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"What do you think Mace will have to say about that... incident...?" I ask, taking some shampoo for myself.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I sing out, "I don't care! I love it!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh, alright, we can talk later... But aren't you concerned about what Mace might do?" I condition my hair.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I grab a cloth and start washing my body. "Why should I be?" I ask, confused. "He doesn't need to know."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

~ Sai somehow buttdials Blaze ~

I nod. "'Kay."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Did you not notice?" I ask, blushing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

My eyes widen. "Notice what?"

I wake up, feeling groggy, to the sound of my phone ringing. I drunkenly slur, thinking Mitch had called back, "What do you want, Mitch?! I told you to go **** yourself."

"..." I glance at Sai.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Your brother walked in on us..." I say, stepping out of the shower and grabbing a towel to dry off.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_Goddamn buttdialing._

I pick up my phone. ".... Blaze?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I gasp. "Really?! Holy sh*... So you were talking to him?! I didn't notice..." I giggle. I stay in the shower, enjoying the warmth. _Oh, god... He'll think I'm a slut for sure._

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it _her_? I cough and casually say, "What's up?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I bite my lip. _I have to be strong. My heart can't be broken again, not while I'm trying to mend._

"... Not much. What're you up to?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Yeah..." I chuckle, realizing how ridiculous the whole situation seemed. Once I finish drying off, I wrap the towel around my waist and shiver. "I'm gonna get changed real quick." I say, and look for a change of clothes in my bag.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I bluntly say, "I don't really know, to be honest... Last I remember I was watching TV and thinking about you."

(He still sounds drunk AF.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I hesitate. ".... Is that so?"

_I can't love him anymore.
Not after what he did to me.
But why is it so *hard*?_

"What were you watching?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I chuckle. "Yeah... I'm not too sure what show though... I might've been drinking a few beers."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_I can't let him destroy all the walls I've begun to build.
Especially not when he's drunk.
Anything good he says when he's drunk is a lie.
Anything happy that comes out his mouth will ruin me._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laugh softly.

_Just put up a shell and hide, Sai. Emotions are bad._

 "... I can hear you slurring, Blaze. How many?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I take a deep breath before saying, "12..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I finish getting dressed and walk back to the bathroom door, knocking. "Should I come back in? Are you decent?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"_That_ explains it. Try not to go over eight next time, kay?"

_Talking with him soothes me, but getting to close again will cut me.
Like a rose and a sparrow._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I stay in the shower, enjoying the warmth, as a small moan slips out of my mouth. I start to blush a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Helix, not yet... It feels too good."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sai, I'm a responsible adult. I can hold my li- hang on." I put the phone down then run to the bathroom and vomit. 

I pick up the phone again. "Sorry about that..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I laugh again. ".... Definitely responsible." My voice is tinged with amusement. "Oh, yeah, can you do something for me?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Depends on what it is." I wipe the remaining chunks of vomit off my chin.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Huh?" I say, opening the door and entering. "Oh, you weren't done... Want me to go?" I ask, looking at the ground and standing awkwardly in the doorway.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"I left a package at the house, and I need it shipped to my mother."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"What if I'm not in town?" I ask mischievously.

I say, smirking. "Helix, it's alright. I don't mind."

Another small moan escapes from my lips... I love a good warm shower...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow."And where exactly are you, Doctor?"

(( Sai's new nickname for Blaze is going to be the Doctor  ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I hear a noise from Sage inside the shower. "Did you say something?" I ask, curious.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_Conversation flows easily here.
I just can't let my heart get involved and I'll be okay.
It's not like he's going to apologize.
It's not like I *meant* anything to him.
.... Right?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Doctor?" I ask, choosing to ignore her question.

I blush and quickly say, "Nothing!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Doctor Who."

_Yeah.
It's alright.
He doesn't love me.
Just finish this call and move on with life.
Just accept that you got played.
Just continue surviving like before._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Are you sure?" I ask obliviously. "It sounded like there was a sound coming from the shower..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"..."

The water hits my skin in just the right way and I accidentally moan again. This time, louder.

"Sai, I love you... but can you please not mention that show? It brings back painful memories..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I bite my lip.

".... Don't say that, _please_."

_He's just lying again.
Yeah, that has to be it._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Okay, that was definitely you that time." I say, stifling a chuckle.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Don't say what? That I love you? Because I do... I can't get you out of my mind... I don't think I want to either..." I say, starting to sober up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"..."

I dry myself and get out of the shower. I walk past Helix and get dressed. I sit down in the chair by the window.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Blaze..._ please...._ don't— don't say words that you don't mean." My voice is shaky.

_I can't live like this.
Forever stuck in a limbo._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh, now completely sober. "I'll never stop loving you... No matter how much alcoholic I drink or girls I bang... I will always love you. But that's cool if you don't feel the same way, I'll survive... Somehow..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I feel tears welling up. ".... Guess the exact opposite is my problem. I— I can't stop loving you and I don't know why.... E—Even after the guard...."

I curl up into a ball. _I just want to be able to move on. Find someone that I can trust._

(( Mace?  ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"What?" I say, then follow her over to the chair. I squat down beside her. "Come on, it doesn't matter. I'm sure I'd do the same thing in certain situations." I smile good-naturedly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Without saying anything, I pull Sai into a hug.

"...you saw? I only did that to... escape."

I blush, feeling embarrassed.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I drop the phone on the floor as I sob into Mace's chest.

_I— I'll be ready to talk to him someday...
The day when I can finally move on...
_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I lean over and hug Sage, leaning into her side. ((Helix is squatting/kneeling on the floor atm so for now he's shorter than her)) 

"...I love you." I say simply.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I love you too."

I hear the phone drop. Fine, be that way, *****...

Why did it have to be her?! I call into the phone, "Hello? Hello?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I pick the phone back up shakily. ".... Sorry about that." I try to recompose myself.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"It's... fine." I sigh.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I get up and sit down on the chair with Sage. I kiss her lightly on the lips.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I kiss him back softly then rest my head on his shoulder, smiling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"We had a little... _accident_. Some spilled coffee." I lie effortlessly.

*Good job, Sai. You were always a great liar.*_

Lia?

*The one and only.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"We?" I ask, confused.

Did she move on already? Oh, god... I look pathetic...


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I put my arm around Sage and kiss her on the forehead.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"... Yeah, I'm with someone."

_
*Don't get close to Blaze. You know what happened the first time.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh... well, should I hang up? I don't want to distract you..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I snuggle into Helix's arm and smile.

(And Sai will find them being all cute like this so don't post any more yet. XD )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"... I _think_ he's cool with me taking this call, so there's no need to hang up."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"_He_?!" I ask, my jealousy evident.

I loosen the hug a bit but still stay there.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Sage snuggles up close to me, and I feel contentedly warm. I'm so comfortable that I fall asleep with Sage in my embrace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I frown. ".... Blaze, are you jealous.....?" I trail off.

_There's no way, right?

*Even if he's jealous, it's too ****ing late. 
His wrongs will never make a right. A person like him doesn't deserve another chance.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"No... yes... maybe..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Tokay, I see you! Stop being a sneaky-sneak! ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_I want to trust him...

*But you shouldn't, not after what happened the first few times.*

I know. Sometimes I wish that he won't betray me....

*And some wishes will forever stay wishes.*_

I smile softly. ".... Never thought that you'd be getting jealous over me." I laugh. "It feels nice to know that you care, even if only a bit."

_I will try to not give this man my trust.

*Not try to not. Will not.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Am I keeping you awake?" I ask, in an attempt to exit the conversation. _I really don't know what else to tell her..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

I release Sai from the hug but stand nearby in case she needs me again... ****ing Blaze... Always screws up everyone's lives... Not even looking back to see all the damage he's done... I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I glance at Mace. "I'm fine." I sigh and mentally slap myself. "... Sorry, it slipped my mind. You're tired, right? You should probably get some sleep."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Yeah... kinda... But if you want to talk more, I can..."

I fall asleep in Helix's embrace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"... Maybe another time. Night, Blaze. Stay safe."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I love you." I hang up then fall asleep on the couch.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I shove the phone back into my pocket and rub my eyes. "..... I'm going to go. Sorry about this, Mace."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I don't mind but... are you alright?" I ask, concerned.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_I might not be able to sleep tonight... too much to think about.

*There are pills in your bag. Use them. *_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smile weakly. "..... I definitely wasn't expecting another love confession."

_I know.....

*What?*

I know that even if he tells the truth, he will never truly be mine. I— I can't handle someone like that...

*.... You're in luck, then. Odds are, he's lying and just wants to use you again.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I pull Sai into a hug and softly say, "Don't let him in... He'll only hurt you more..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"I know, Mace. I know."

_*But knowing something is correct is not the same as accepting that something is correct.
Do not surrender yourself again, Sai. Your current scars are already too large.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh. "Don't do the same thing over and over again expecting different results. So far, he's been consistent to his character... I even have quite a few stories about him that will surprise you... He's not who you think he is. He's even worse..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I smile weakly. "Tomorrow, maybe? I— I just need to get some rest right now..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Sure." I release her from the hug. "If you need anything, just come to me." I smile at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Thanks...." I grab my pillow and leave Mace's office.

-----

I open the door to Sage's room. _Sleep...._

I freeze when I see Sage and Helix. "I— I would like to have had something like that...."

_*Life is a *****.*_

I change into my pajamas and swallow my sleeping pills. 

_..... But still, I want to be happy like that, Lia.

*Go to sleep.*_

I sign and crawl into my bed. "....Night..." I murmur before falling into a restless sleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I turn off the lights and go to my room attached to my office. I fall asleep.


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

( Okay, so I'm going to assume it's nighttime and all the lights are off. )


I open my eyes, but only see darkness. _Am I still sleeping?_ My eyes finally adjust. "Oh..." I slowly get up and go to the door. I quietly open it. _I need to find an actual bed around here. That one's too... hard to lay one. It hurts my back._ I sneak out into the hallway, trying not to make a sound. 


I eventually reach a door. As silently as possible, I creak it open and find it to be a storage closet, with cleaning supplies. _Still better. _I go in and shut the door behind me. I move a vacuum out of the way and sit down. I scrunch myself into a ball and sleep once again.


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

( Take a look at this, omfg. xD )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

(I've been to hospital and I have to get my homework done before any rping, so be back in a bit)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

It had took me nearly an entire day, but I had finally done it. "There we go... I've cleaned every hall, the cafe, the gym, everywhere... Except bedrooms for obvious reasons." I sigh and sit down on a bench, breathing heavily, out of breath due to all that cleaning.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I phone Blaze again.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

I hold my head in my hands.
"Can't believe..that book must be BURNED.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I go tiredly into the cafe and collapse on a seat next to Carmen. "I'm soooooo tired... I might read that book again and fall asleep..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I pick up my phone. "Yeah?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Blaze, how's it going?" I ask casually.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"AHHHHHH!"
I kick him in the crotch.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Good."

Why's he being so casual...?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I yelp and fall to the floor with a crash, holding my area that just got kicked. "A-AGH! CARMEN, OUCH, WHY?!" I have a few tears in my eyes. "... That really hurt...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"I need that book BURNED."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Why?! It taught me loads of new _tricks_ to improve... Ouch... Carmen... You hurt my d***..." I say with tears eyes.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"You're corrupt.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"How so...?" I say and try to get back into my seat.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"It's not normal. You know, you need to talk with Sai.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Good."
> 
> Why's he being so casual...?



"So, how life?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"The usual."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"But I REALLY want to try it! Pleeeeeeeeeeeasssssseeeee?" I give puppy dog eyes and tug at his shoulder childishly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"ugh you're no fun, might as well cut to the chase."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I finish reading Gold Rush and put it back on the shelf. _I wonder what I should do now... Oh, right, before Carmen threw it I was gonna return 50 Shades Of Grey. I'd better go find it..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Good idea." I reply coldly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"I know you've been 'hanging' with the subjects lately, I'm not an idiot, I know where they are, I have my ways."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"And...? Why are _you_ calling _me_?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"I need your help. How about a job, like back in the good old days."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I laugh then spit out bitterly, "I'm not interested."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"You haven't ever heard my offer yet."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I know I haven't but I want nothing to do with you, *sshole. Go **** yourself."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"I'm done being nice, if you REALLY want to be such a troublesome boy, I will have to punish you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I say with a wide smirk, "Good luck with that, _Mitch_."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Don't worry, I will have fun breaking you. I think the first thing I will do is storm the base and shoot up Sai..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"...what base?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I walk back to the cafeteria to try to find the book.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_He said that he loves me.

*Another lie. He's getting good at telling them.*

There's some lies that I wish would be truths.

*And there's some that can never become truths.*_

I stare at the ceiling.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I facepalm. "The moon base! What the hell do you think? Jesus you're as dumb as my son sometimes. The base where all your friends have gathered, being all happy and friendly, falling in love, stalking people or even reading 50 shades of grey. I have my spies and ways of learning these things, you know, I'm not the richest most powerful man in the country for nothing."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I laugh. "Do your worst. See if _I_ care."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up, still in Helix's arms. I notice Sai staring at the ceiling. 

I softly say, "Hey."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"That's it, we're going to Sai."
I sling Jean over my shoulder and knock on Sage's door, where I'm guessing she's staying.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Fine. I will f*** the ones you love most. Just like I did with Holly." (daddy is bringing the burns)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

When I get near to the cafeteria, I see Jean and Carmen leaving. _Jean-sama is probably pissed off with me about all the lies I as telling him... I'll just quickly look for the book, he might not notice me as they go..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I jump backwards slightly as I'm jolted out of my thoughts. ".... Hey."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"ARGH, PUT ME DOWN YOU DAHM WOLF!" I wail my arms angrily.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Can you get the door? I'm kinda squished here." I motion to Helix hugging me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I stand up and frown. "... Who is it?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I say coldly and bitterly, "I love _no one_."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Carmen. Jean read 50 Shades Of Grey, and needs help."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"To make sure, I will f*** them all. Every last one, just to make sure." I say with a smile.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I DO NOT NEED HELP, YOU NEED HELP! NOW PUT ME DOWN, I'M FINE!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I laugh. "I'd like to see you _try_. I doubt Mace would even let you get near anyone."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I open the door. ".... What kind of help?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"He thinks everything there is normal. He needs the talk. AGAIN."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Good. If you like, you can watch."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I look around the cafeteria until I eventually find _50 Shades Of Grey_ lying open on the floor. I pick it up. _...I started it, I might as well finish it..._ I look around and find an empty room where I won't be disturbed by Carmen throwing it away again.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I tune out their conversation and snuggle closer to Helix.

(Wake him up maybe? XD )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"No thanks. I don't find pleasure by watching."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh. "Come inside."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"I'm just trying to fix the fact that I am so bad!" I shrug. "Oh well, if you won't try it with me, maybe I should let someone else try, like Samantha."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Oh really? I know Holly use to love that." (#LookingThroughTheWindow)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I motion to the bed. ".... And what exactly are you trying to do? Sex toys? Fetishes? Kinks?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

_"He gave me an entire list..god help me.."_ I mumble, plopping him on the bed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"...don't ****ing bring up Holly. You have no right to."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... An entire list of what?" I yawn. "Do you still have it?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I wave to Jean and Carmen from my place on the chair.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I blush and look around cross my arms as I sit up. "............ er............The b-b-book said they were good, but I don't really k-know what they are or how they work, so I just assumed that's what we needed to do."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "...don't ****ing bring up Holly. You have no right to."



"Oh so she's what makes you tick? Hmmm, you know, Holly had a great body and all, but I've had better, you must go for the dumb chicks after all Blaze."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"**** you, Mitch! Girls only go after you for your _money_ while _I_ have the greater sex appeal."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Huhn...?" I yawn and blink a few times, waking up. I realize I'm hugging Sage, and quickly kiss her on the lips, unaware of our company.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I sit down on my bed. ".... They?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Are you sure about that Blaze? I've had KIDS, the girls can't resist me, they just keep crawling back."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I blush and tell Helix telepathically, _"We have guests."_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Y-you know like... toys and handcuffs and kinky stuff..." I blush a little. "I thought that would impress Carmen!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"_Good for you..._ Was there a point to this phone call or did you just feel like being a douche to me?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"I told you. I want you to do a job for me. But you refused."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I glance at Carmen. ".... But is Carmen interested in stuff like that?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Then... Why are you still talking? **** off."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I hear Sage's telepathy and then hear the other voices in the room. I look over and see the others, jumping slightly. I loosen my hug on Sage and blush. "Uh, hi guys." I wave weakly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I nod at Helix. ".... Morning."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I rest my head on Helix's shoulder and smile at the others.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"So... did anything of note happen yesterday?" I say, not wanting to elaborate on why we missed the events of an entire day.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Grayson's here."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Huh?" I ask. "Wow... I haven't seen him since the night I bought my apartment... How did he get here?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I whisper into Helix's ear and tell him what we did yesterday.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

Since I'm a quick reader, and I'd started it before, I finish the book relatively quickly. "...Who the hell writes stuff like that...?" I think aloud.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"I have no idea."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I blush deeply when I'm reminded of the details of what we did all day. "I... er..." I feel a bead of sweat form on my forehead. "What did you s-say?" I ask Sai?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

(Back, waiting for Carmen's response... XD)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> "Then... Why are you still talking? **** off."



"The only thing I will **** are all your little friends."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... I have no idea. He said he was trying to find his family."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I say, growing annoyed, "Then go."

(He should say that he's planning to tell everyone that Blaze told him where the base is. ;3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I pull myself from Helix's embrace and slowly stand up. "I'm going to go grab a bite to eat, okay?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"I will, and while I'm doing them, I can tell them all about how you told me where to find their base."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"... you wouldn't..." I mutter through clenched teeth.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh? I wouldn't? What makes you so sure about that? I ****ed Holly, remember?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I leave the room to return the book to the library. On the way I take a slight detour to go to the cafeteria to buy myself a drink.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh. "Give me proof that you know where they are and I _might_ help you... Solid proof. Go **** one of them. I don't care which..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh, okay." I smile sheepishly. "I'll stay here for a while, I'm a bit sore-" I glance at Sai, mortified. "I mean, I'm a bit full."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I give a small wave before walking out the door to go to the dining area.

In the dining area, I grab a muffin and some orange juice, and sit down at one of the empty tables.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I stifle my laughter. ".... I see."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

When I get to the cafeteria, I buy myself some apple juice, and go sit down. The room is more or less empty, but I don't want to sit on my own, so I walk to the first table I see with someone sitting at it. "Mind if I sit here?"

(Sam still has 50 shades of Grey with her )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"See what?" I quickly ask, blushing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Okay, fine. Be sure to call back soon."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I smile mischievously. "... Things."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I look up and see someone. "Sure." I say with a smile.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Thanks." I sit down and take a sip of my apple juice. "I'm Samantha, by the way."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I quickly glance at Sage's bed before looking back at Sai. "..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I hang up the phone and sit in silence. What a ****ing *sshole... I just hope he doesn't go after Sai...

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hi Samantha. I'm Sage." I take a bite of my muffin.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Nice to meet you, Sage." I stay silent for a while after that, not really sure what else to say.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"So... how long have you been here?" I take a sip of my orange juice.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Not very long, to be honest. I came with Carmen and Jean-sama after an incident with Mitch..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh? Interesting..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"What about you, have you been here long?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I've lost count of the days..." I scratch my head. "It's been a while though."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"You used protection, right?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I sip my juice again, once again unsure what to talk about.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I finish my muffin and start to drink the rest of my juice.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh, I've gotta go to the library," I say suddenly, remembering the book. "I've gotta take this back." I finish my juice and stand up.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Want me to come with?" I offer politely.

_I'm spending too much time with Helix, aren't I?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Sure, it'll be nice to have some company."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I smile and stand up. "Let's go." I follow her.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I walk together with Sage in the direction of the library.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I call for my staff to disguise me in something the others won't recognise me in. "Let?s go." I get in my private helicopter and head off to the base.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

( Sorry I dissappeared, but I'm feeling really nauseous right now.. )

"No, I DON'T like that stuff, Jean.." I mutter, glaring at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"But you did dress me up in a maid's outfit once, I'd call THAT a fetish..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I follow Samantha inside the library.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"...Yeah." I say, shifting in the chair uncomfortably and looking at the floor.

((I wrote this like 10 minutes ago and never hit "post" yaaaaay))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... That's good." I yawn. "Don't forget to keep it down if you haven't already, walls are thin here."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I put the book away in the library, then turn to Sage. "Any ideas for something fun to do?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"That was to make you mad, not for my own pleasure..!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up in the garden.
"Mmmm..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Wh-...?" I blush as I realize how loud we must have been. "I wonder if anyone heard..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Hm... want to go explore the base a bit?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Mitch needs to see them. ;3 )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"That's not what it seemed like at the time, you pervert." I say and fold my arms. "...But I'm sorry if I made you feel uncomfortable... I didn't know... I thought it was normal..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Sure, that sounds fun."


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> (Mitch needs to see them. ;3 )




( No, Mitch needs to find Grayson first!  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

*I mumble in my sleep and pull Dusk closer to me.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> "Wh-...?" I blush as I realize how loud we must have been. "I wonder if anyone heard..."



(( I wonder  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Exactly how loud were you two.....?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

_May as well relax for now.._

"You're the pervert!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I walk with Samantha down random hallways, pointing out rooms I had never seen before. "Ooooh, there's a paintball room!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Wow, this place has everything," I say, impressed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"NO WAY! YOU ARE THE PERV, YOU PERVY PERVY PERVY WOLF!" I go to push him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I glance at Jean and Carmen. ".... So, as we've worked out, you two are obviously not into BDSM."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Not into whaaa?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Starting to feel bad, I send a text to Sai: "He's coming..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

(I secretly think Jean is a little kinky tho and is into that stuff XD)

"I-I-I-I..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"BDSM. The sex in the book—"

I frown when my phone buzzes. I scan the text. 

_No. No. No. This can't be—
It has to be a joke, right?_

I shakily dial Blaze's number. _.... Please pick up..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Ewwwwwwwwwwww."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"I... I don't know... pretty loud...?" _Sage was practically screaming..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"............. oh god.......... But I liked that book.......... Does that mean I'm.... into....."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I arrive a little out from the base, unrecognisable, then go inside.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I glance at my phone to see Sai calling... I really don't want to talk to her right now. I click 'ignore'.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Noticing Sai suddenly concentrate on her phone, I ask. "What is it, Sai?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I stop walking when I notice how close we are to the base entrance. "We should probably turn around."

(Mitch, SEE THEM!)


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Yes, I knew it! Jean is corrupt!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I drop my phone on the floor.

_He— He...

*Calm down, Sai. We have to warn Mace.*_

"M— Mitch is coming..... We have to warn Mace..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Good idea," I agree. _I don't believe how many different me there are here..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh god..not that perv.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I notice two girls, walking over to them, knowing who they were. "Hello ladies." I say with a smile.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"My dad?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Hi," I say cheerfully. _Do I know him? He seems familiar..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I look down at my feet to avoid looking at the man.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I open the door. "L— Let's go... Mace needs to prepare..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Huh?" I say. "Oh, yeah, him..." I say. "Does this place have an armory? I'd like a way to ventilate his ventricles if I can't use my powers on him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I follow Sai.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I frown when a security guard rushes into my office, out of breath.

"S-sir... h-he's here."

"Mitch?" I ask, growing sick at the thought.

"Yes, what do we do?"

"Give me a moment. I have a plan."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I run towards Mace's office.

_*Watch, Sai. Where is Blaze right now? Not here. *_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Girls, I need you two to come with me, there seems to be a security threat, and I've been told to escort you ladies to safety."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"A security threat? What's going on?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I out the room. "I've got to find my dad!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I give the man a death glare and simply say, "No."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

I run outside after Sai.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Apparently the enemy has invaded the base, we need to leave, your lives could be at risk."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Don't be so harsh girl, I'm not in the mood."
I run around to find my dad, running around a corner I knock into Sam, pushing her over by accident. "Argh!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I burst into Mace's office. "M— Mitch...."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"The enemy? Mitch?" I glance at Sage, with a worried look on my face. "We'd better- Aaahh!" I fall to the floor.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I hang behind Sai in the doorway to the office, not wanting to talk to Mace directly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I shout to the guards. "Shut all the doors. We're going on lockdown. I need to prepare something. I've been waiting to do this for a _long_ time..."

The guards quickly run to the other room and all the doors leading outside the base automatically close by themselves.

I rush to the lab and prepare the serum. Oh, god... I hope this works.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Mace doesn't see Sai or Helix.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I get up, after knocking over Sam. "My DAD is here, we've got to warn the authorities before the creep tries to get his hands on anyone again!"
_Creep? That hurts my feelings..._
"Who is this?" I point to the man.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I run after Mace.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

_What is that noise?_
I shake Gio. "Wake up!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I get up from the floor, and rub the the back of my head where I hit it against the floor. "...He's a guard. He came to help us get to safety, away from Mitch..."
(Sam is so gullible xD)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

My eyes flutter open. "... Wha?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Something feels wrong..and I hear a commotion."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I run after Sai, and quickly catch up to her. ((Helix has longer legs ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"... But... We haven't told the guards-" I start before getting grabbed, gun pointed at my head.
"This could have been so much easier. Now girls, hurry up and come with me, then no one will get shot."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I blurt out, "This guy is Mitch! I should know I am the _mind-reader_ after all."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Less talk more SWEETS!)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"What are you doing?! Leave Jean-sama alone!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I run into the lab.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Shut up and come with me." I start, _creepily_ touching at Jean as I hold him at gun point. "Don't you girls wanna come have fun with Daddy?"
"D-Dad, stop!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

I play some finger games with myself.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Go **** yourself, _Mitch_." I spit out bitterly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Leave Jean-sama alone!" I repeat, more aggressively.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I pour the solution into a syringe and check to make sure it isn't leaking. I say to myself, "I hope this works..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

After creepily licking Jean's neck, I move close to Sam and point the gun at her. "Come on, if you come with me now, you can share Jean-sama with me." I say with a wink.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I follow them into the lab. "What the hell is going on?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I glance over and notice Sai and Helix. "What are you doing here?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Mitch is here...." I hold my head in my hands. "This is bad, very bad...." I murmur.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Sai, I know." I say, stuffing the syringe into my pocket. "Look, I have to go."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Just leave Jean-sama alone, don't hurt him..." _If he does anything to Jean-sama I'll kill him!_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Go **** yourself, _Mitch_." I spit out bitterly.



I repeat myself, louder this time.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I enter the room that Orion and I share. _For now..._ I lie down on my bed, looking shaken.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

****... What if Sai told the others? They'll all be in danger now... I have to go... I grab my gun from my office and run to my car. I climb in and start driving in the direction of the base.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I pull at Jean's hair, then lean in close to Sam. "Then why don't you swap places with him, little girl."
"Agh, stop, don't!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"...If I do... Will you leave Jean-sama alone?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"... What should we do?" I bite my lip.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I kick Mitch in the crotch and smirk as I watch his reaction.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Sai, go find the others. I'll handle this." I run off towards the entrance. I stop when I see the group.

"Mitch, it's over."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

I drink Egyptian wine while holding a fish.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Something feels wrong..and I hear a commotion."



".... We should go." I glance around. "... Mace might know what's going on."


_Where the hell would everyone go?..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Babe, I will- Arhh!" I get kicked in the crotch then jump back and exhale. "Fine... Be like that. An eye for an eye." I take my gun and place it behind Jean's crotch. 
"D-Dad?"


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

I tap my foot as I wait for Mitch in the helicopter. _Gah, what's taking so long?!_

I snore lightly in the cramped space.

I wake when I hear the door open and close. "Oh, hey, Shad."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

I stand. "Where do you think he would be? In his office?"

"Jeeeaaaan?" I walk around, calling his name.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Should we see if Grayson is okay?" I suggest.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

I drunkenly spin in a circle, and then decide to see how long I can hold my breath.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"LEAVE JEAN-SAMA ALONE!" I yell. "I'll go with you if that's what it takes, but don't hurt him!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... I guess so."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I hear Carmen's voice. "Carmen-!" *BANG*
I pull the trigger.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Let's go then." 
I pull him along the hallways until I see some people, and one with a gun.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Seeing as the group is distracted, I sneak up behind Mitch and get ready to inject him with the serum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stand frozen in my spot, watching Mitch out of the corner of my eye.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I drive like a madman towards the base and finally arrive.

I park near the base then walk over to the door. I try opening it but it's locked. ****... 

I stand outside the door, unsure of what to do.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Should we see if Grayson is okay?" I suggest.



".... Sure."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"...They're going to take you away..." I mutter, scared.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

I scream as I hear a gunshot.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Alright. Do you know where his room is?" I ask.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Jean-sama!!!" I turn to Mitch. "You hurt Jean-sama, I'll kill you!" In both hands I create balls of water, and hurl them at Mitch.
(Sam has to go all yandere here xD)


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

I stagger around the base, reciting quotes from Shakespeare.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Argh!!!" I feel myself losing blood, and I start to feel dizzy, but my dad has ahold of me so I can't pass out onto the floor.
"Let's be honest son, you couldn't use your thing, even when you had it. So now, where do you want to be shot next?"
"D-dad........why?"
I move aside from the water balls. "Jeez, calm down baby."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> "Let's go then."
> I pull him along the hallways until I see some people, and one with a gun.



"What the hell?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I move between Jean and Mitch, and throw another ball. "Leave him alone!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

I see a bunch of people and..blood?
I run up to them. "What the hell?"


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "...They're going to take you away..." I mutter, scared.



I bolt upright and stare at him. "...What? Where am I going?!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

"LET IT GO!" I scream. "LET IT GOOOOO!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Alright. Do you know where his room is?" I ask.



"Yeah, let's go." I start off to the medical center.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I lean against a wall and slump to the floor. I cradle my knees and rock back and forth.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I look at him with fearful eyes. "They're going to take you away from me. They saw us kissing, and they told me that we can't share a room if we're in a relationship..." _I can't go on living without Orion... No..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

".... C-Carmen-" *Bang!*
I pull the trigger again in the same place, making Jean scream in pain. "Son, stop screaming, at least now you have an excuse to be so bad."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I follow Sai.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

I put on a red cap and start throwing peanuts. "Donkey Kong! Where are you?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Q-Quit it!" I yell at Mitch, who I presume it is.
"Coward!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I hold out the syringe and move it cautiously towards the back of his neck. Almost there...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I open the door to Grayson's room. ".... He's not here......."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

"Mitch, leave Jean-sama alone! You said you wouldn't hurt him if I went with you, stop it!!!!" I half yell, half cry.


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I look at him with fearful eyes. "They're going to take you away from me. They saw us kissing, and they told me that we can't share a room if we're in a relationship..." _I can't go on living without Orion... No..._



"I-I..." I lean forward and put my head in my hands. _If only I didn't tell him I knew..._


( drama )


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Do you think... Mitch got to him?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "Oh, will you all just shut up." *Bang* I move my gun up and shoot Jean in the gut two times before pushing him lifelessly onto the floor.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

I make four sandwiches, three with mustard, and one with mayo.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... We're ****ed if he did." 

_Mitch knows no bounds...._


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

I turn and see Blaze outside the HQ. _Oh crap, he might stop this!_ I get out and start to slowly creep towards him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"COWARD!" I roar, my eyes like fire.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I watch Orion. "You're my reason for staying alive. You care for me and tell me everything... I can't go on without you..." I remember those spoons from the other night that I had sharpened into shivs ((Mr. Shiv )) in case of a confrontation.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I feel a strange presence. It probably is Cygnus... he's like Mitch's little pet... I random call out, "Cygnus, is that you?"


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

I jerk back when he calls out my name. _Jesus, Blaze!_ I burst up and tackle him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I push Cygnus off me. "What the hell was that for?!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I walk up to Sam, grab her hair and throw her across the room, knocking her into Carmen. "Now come with me." I chuckle. "You don't want to die like your friend did, do you?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I take a deep breathe to calm my nerves. I can do this... This man deserves it...

I move the syringe even closer. Just one quick motion now...


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oomph–" The air is knocked out of me.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I wince as I'm thrown by my hair, at Carmen.. "I'll come with you... so long as you leave the others al-" _Is that Mace behind him?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I feel a presence behind me, then turn around in one smooth movement at fire my gun at whoever it was.
All I can see is darkness, I feel cold all over. _Is this what being... Dead feels like?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I barely dodge out of the way of the bullet, the syringe falling out of my hand, and hitting the ground. I quickly reach out and catch it at the very last second. _Oh, thank God... Now, to get this over with..._


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

I get up quickly and dust myself off. "I can't let you interfere with this plan, Blaze." 


I start to silently cry, with my face still in my hands. "I can't l-live without you, either..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Why, Cygnus? Isn't our _friendship_ more important than that scumbag?"


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

I think for a moment. "After betraying me and Mitch, no."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Well, we can leave... We can take the only escape we have... Together..." I pick up the sharpened spoons from the floor.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I cough up some blood, signalling that I am still alive, but only barley. 
"Mace, what are you doing?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I pull out my gun. "Then we were never really friends in the first place..." I aim and shoot Cygnus in the leg.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Mitch, this may seem a bit unfair but I feel as if this is your only chance of proving your worth as a human being. It's either this serum or death. Take your pick."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"J-Jean!" I scoop him up and back away before Mitch can do anything else to him.


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

( LEG CRIPPLEDDDD )

"Blaz-" I'm shot in the leg and pain bursts out everywhere. I fell and hit my back on the ground. _Aargh..._ I lay on the ground, breathing heavily.


"...Do you mean...?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I stand up and hand Orion one of the shivs. "We can be released together... and stay together forever..." 

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Screw this, we need to find the others." I turn to Sai. "Do you know which way Mace went?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I nod. ".... Yeah..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"You know me better than that. I won't choose." I go to fire my gun at him again.
I get picked up, but just cough out more blood after being shot twice in the crotch and twice in the gut. I open my eyes slightly. "C-Carmen... I got worse..." I say, trying to lighten the mood despite the pain.


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I stand up and hand Orion one of the shivs. "We can be released together... and stay together forever..."



I take it. "...Let's go."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I dodge the bullet yet again. "Then I guess I'll be choosing for you, Mitch."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I continue to rock back and forth, shivering.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I snarl. "All you little ****s think you can just do what you want? No! YOU ARE ALL MY PUPPETS TO PLAY WITH! MINE, YA HEAR ME?!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"I knew you would understand... you're the only one who does." I take the sharp end of the spoon and stab myself in the heart, falling to the ground.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I use my gun and shoot at the door handle. 

Luckily for me, it cracks open. I burst open my door and walk in, pointing my gun at Mitch.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I run towards the entrance. 

_Mace...._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I turn to Blaze. "OH YOU TOO? IM DONE, YOU GUYS DRIVE ME INSANE, IVE HAD IT, I WILL KILL YOU ALL!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I freeze when I see Blaze.

_H— He came....

*To hurt you again.*_

I wince Mace's comment.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I turn the corner and see the gathering at the entrance. "What the...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Not before _I_ kill _you_." I smirk.

"Blaze, no!" I tackle him to the ground, making the gun go off. The bullet ends up hitting Sage in the stomach.

The pain is too much... I start to see red, then black, then nothing... All gone...


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I see Sage get shot. "SAGE!" I run over to her and shake her. "Sage? SAGE?!" I check her pulse frantically. There's a faint tremor, but it's barely there.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I watch her get shot. "Oh well, another down, who next?" I aim my gun at someone else.


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "I knew you would understand... you're the only one who does." I take the sharp end of the spoon and stab myself in the heart, falling to the ground.




"Shad!" I pick up his body in my hands as he bleeds. "No... I didn't mean this way..." I cry even more.

I wipe away my tears. I put down his body and give it a kiss. "...I love you." I lay down next to him and stab myself with the shiv. "I really do..."


*~Scene sadly fades to black~*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I run to Sage. "Put pressure on the wound...." I mumble the order to Helix.

_****.. lots of blood..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I throw Mace off of me. "No! I have to kill him!"

This is my last chance. I run up to Mitch and inject him in the neck. I stand back, awaiting the effects.

I tackle Mace. "You ****er! This is your fault! I could've killed him!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I spit onto the wound to block it up, then apply pressure as Sai says. "Please, Sage... don't die... don't die..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"ARGH! YA LITTLE ****, WHAT THE HELL DID YOU-!" I randomly fire shots before collapsing onto the floor.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Blaze!" I begin to panic. "Help me!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I start to punch Mace as hard as I can.

I reach into my pocket for my knife, beginning to give Blaze a few scars of his own.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I shout, "Sorry, Sai, I'm not finished yet."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

_Those little ****s, they're my subjects! I created them!_ I feel a huge bolt of pain go through my head as I lie on the floor. "ARGH, MY MIND! WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO ME?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I heal Sage quickly.

_The temp-heal should hold for a bit...._

I stand up and run to Blaze. "Stop!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I pause my punches for a bit. "What Sai?! Can't you see I'm _killing_ someone here?"

I mutter under my breath, "Once an idiot... always an idiot..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I grab Blaze's arm. ".... _Why?_" I smile weakly. ".... Everything's over, Blaze. It's all finally over."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I gaze deeply into her eyes. "What do you mean?"

I wipe myself off and place my knife back inside my pocket. I look down at my bleeding self and sigh. _What a mess... wait, where's Sage?_ I glance over at her and quickly run to her side, tears starting to flow from my eyes. _This is all my fault... I shouldn't have let her get involved in the experiment... why didn't I try harder to give her a normal life?_ (Rare sight.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... I mean that's it's _over_." I reach out and hesitantly touch Blaze's face. "There's no need to fight anymore....."

_..... I am still in love with this man.

***** everything. He's a liar.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

On impulse, I cup Sai's face and kiss her sweetly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_.... I'm sorry, Lia. _

I close my eyes and return Blaze's kiss.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I look up while attempting to nurse Sage and I see Mace crying. "Y-... You _shot_ her..." I say, misery turning to malice in my voice.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Helix... Blame Blaze..." I point at Blaze. "Look. He's hurting Sai again..." I sigh miserably.


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

I roll around on the ground outside, holding my leg as it stops bleeding. _I'm gonna die from blood loss!_ I get onto my stomach and drags myself with my hands towards the door. "C'mon..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"If you're lying, I swear to god..." I jump up and shoulder Blaze, knocking him away from Sai.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

*You're making a huge ****ing mistake.*_

..... Well then, It's my mistake to make._

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes jolt open as I feel someone come between us.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I get bumped aside by Helix. "What do you want, _****tard_?!"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"You shot Sage!" I yell, jumping onto him and spitting in his eyes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I throw Helix off of me and start to wipe my eyes. "So what?! ***** _deserved_ to die anyways..."

I shoot a glare at Blaze.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I wince. "Helix! It was an accident....." I bite my lip and glance at Sage.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I place Sage's head in my lap and move a few pieces of hair out of her face.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Shut up, Sai!" I turn to Blaze. "You deserve to die!" I bum-rush him, headbutting him in the stomach.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I fall backwards onto my back, lacking the energy to stand back up, and still coated in blood from fighting Mace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I run to Blaze.

 "Helix, stop. We have better things to do than fight."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I whisper comforting words to Sage's sleeping form.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"You idiot.." I shake my head, and bring him to the medical center.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I send a message to Dr. Payne asking him to come here.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I resist the urge to suffocate Blaze. "Ugh..." I remember what happened and turn around. "Sage!" I run to her and kneel down again. I see Mace with her. "..." I try to think of something to do or say, but I instead stay silent. I feel tears start to run down my cheeks, and I try to wipe them away.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

"Y-You're the... *cough* idiot..." I end up spluttering blood everywhere, getting my clothes dirty. "D-d-dirt..." I say in a pain filled voice.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I gently stroke Sage's hair, trying to calm myself down. _She'll be okay... Everything will be okay..._ Tears leak down my face once again...


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

I get a message from Mace, and hasten there at once.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I collect myself somewhat. "W-we need to t-take her to the medical w-wing..." I say to Mace.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I sit down next to Blaze. "Mace, Helix— Sage'll survive, but I need to get that bullet out of her now. Moving her will only make the wound worse."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I say softly, "Someone is coming, Helix..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

I sit in the corner watching everyone, not able to do anything to help. _...Will Jean-sama be okay..? And Sage?_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Okay..." I say. I hug Sage. "I'm sorry..." I say, to all three of them. ((That includes Sage btw))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I suddenly feel extreme amount of pain from my gut and crouch and I grab onto Carmen's should using my nails. "Argh, Carmen, I can't do this anymore, please make the pain stop!"


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

(is chatzy down for everyone)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (is chatzy down for everyone)


(No?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 14, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (is chatzy down for everyone)


(It's working fine for me)
(Edit: oh, now it broke...)


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Jawile said:


> (is chatzy down for everyone)



(Yes.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

(( Not for me ))

I give Blaze's hand a quick squeeze before standing up and slowly approaching Sage. "She's going to be just fine....."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

( Is for me. )

I knock him hard on the head.
"Better?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

(( Nevermind, it's down now. ))


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

I pretend to pluck Pikmin, and make whistle noises.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Not for me ))
> 
> I give Blaze's hand a quick squeeze before standing up and slowly approaching Sage. "She's going to be just fine....."



"What about me?" I gesture to my bloodied body. "Am I going to be alright?"

I close my eyes and say, "Dr. Payne should be here soon..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

((It broke for me too ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> *"What about me?" I gesture to my bloodied body. "Am I going to be alright?"*
> 
> I close my eyes and say, "Dr. Payne should be here soon..."



"NOBODY CARES, BLAZE! JFC"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 14, 2014)

I get knocked out and pass out in his arms. _Carmen, ouch..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"You'll need a shower, Blaze, but I can fix everything else."

I hold my hands above Sage and begin healing her.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I release Sage and move back, giving Sai space.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Well... I don't have a room so..." Without caring, I start to strip down. _Can't stay in these bloody clothes forever..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

I arrive at the scene to see Blaze stripping.
"What in the—?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

(Chatzy is back!)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I open my eyes and grab the bullet off the ground. "She needs sleep."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I turn to see Dr. Payne. "Sage needs a room." I glance at Blaze. "I'll get Blaze fixed up by myself, everything he has is minor."

_.... Why is Blaze naked._


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Mace, what did you call me here for?"
I cross my arms. _Should I do it?_

I run into the group.
"What's going on?!"

_..Perfect.._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I gesture towards Sage.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I follow Dusk. "That was weird as ****."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I drop my bloodied clothes on the ground and stand up.


----------



## nard (Sep 14, 2014)

I pass out as I reach the door.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Why is..Blaze.."
I cover my face.

"You just keep getting yourself hurt, don't you fools?" I shake my head, a smile playing on my lips.
"Seems like that will never change.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I smirk as I watch the others react. "_What_? Never seen a guy naked before?"

I glance suspiciously at Dr. Payne. _Interesting..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I pull Dusk into a hug to shield her from the sight. "What the hell?!"

I sigh.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"I thought you would put up more of a fight against Mitch. I suppose  I was wrong.."
I take out my remote.
"Do you know what this is?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I openly glare at Dr. Payne. I mutter, "Traitor..." _I never thought it'd come to this... I always knew he was on the fence but I thought that was over..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I stand up.

_Is he.....?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"I said, do you know what this is?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I look up and hold Sage protectively. "What's going on?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I stretch out my arms, while watching Mace to see what he'll do.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"A...bomb?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I spit out bitterly, "That's... the remote for the prototype heart we created last year... why do _you_ have it?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_*Connect the dots.*

Don't tell me...._


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"I'm the best doctor you have. Do you think I wouldn't have access to those things?" 
I smile.
"With one press, precious Dusk will lose her already fragile life."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I thought you changed... I took you in when Mitch kicked you out... _why_ would you do this?!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Because you abandoned the experiments. Both of you." I hiss, my finger hovering over the button.

The shock of it hits me, and I let loose one shrill scream.
"N-No.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I explode in rage. "You really wanted to continue the experiments?! Those things are inhumane... It's just _not_ right..." _Oh, god... I hope they don't know about Sage's bracelet... and how it's been injecting her with trace amounts of serum... That doesn't count though... it adds to her powers and removes negative side effects..._

(Maybe Dr. Payne knows?  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I hold Dusk tightly. "STOP!!!!!" Panic fills my thoughts.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"You think I'm with Mitch? That fool never saw the significance of what he had created. And you say they are inhumane? 
Then why are you using the serums yourself?"
My finger wavers again.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"What?" I look to Mace as I hear Payne's retort.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

My face turns pale. "I'm... not..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

Tears spill from my eyes. "Dusk...."

".... Mace....?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh, my baby sister can't have memory loss!" I mock his voice.
"Crafty. Disguised it as a bracelet, didn't you?"

I start trembling.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I kiss her forehead. "Everything is going to be okay...." My voice is shaky.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I avoid his eyes. "I don't know what you're talking about..." I say through clenched teeth.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

_I want you humiliated before your heart is broken._
"Keep denying it, but it's still true. Injecting her every day, even."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"That's not the same... It's for her own good..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I freeze.

_... What....?

*The world exists in grayscale.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Her own good, eh?"

"No, stop!" I scream, running towards Payne. "I hate you?!"

The sharp sound of the button clicking echoes throughout the facility as Dusk falls to the ground, her eyes glassy.
"She has, maybe, a minute. Don't bother me with your blubbering."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"Dusk?!" I run over to her. "Dusk....." I hug her tightly and begin to sob. "Y— You can't....."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Mace! How the hell does the prototype work?!" I glance at Dusk.

_There's no time.... If the prototype fails... this is it..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Feeling the pent-up rage burn inside me, I release Sage, get up and tackle Payne to the ground.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"..Beautiful.." I mumble, blood dripping out of the corner of my mouth.

( http://strawpoll.me/2571423 DOES SHE LIVE OR DIE?! )

- - - Post Merge - - -

"You fool!" I whip out a paralysis serum and inject him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh. "Sai... there's nothing we can do... Once the shut-down has been activated, it's too late..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

As the serum takes effect, I lose control of my muscles. I spit in to his mouth as much as I can in an attempt to suffocate him, then I fall to the ground.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Vile.."
I wipe it off with a cloth.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Sensing the tension, I grab my gun and point it at Dr. Payne. _Finally, I get to kill someone..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I kiss Dusk's forehead and continue sobbing. "It wasn't supposed to happen this way......"

I bite my lip and stare at the floor. "Bull****..." My voice cracks.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Your art is beautiful..I remember it.." 
I start coughing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I walk over and hug Sai; moreso for myself than for her.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I begin to cry, lying on the ground, unable to move, feeling useless.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I stroke her face. ".... but what's an artist without his muse...?" I mumble.

I don't respond to Mace's hug.

_The world is a cruel place...

*But that is life. And she was simply unlucky in this one.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Don't cry..it's okay."
With a soft sigh, a floating sensation overcomes my body..and then..
Nothingness.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I murmur sleepily, "E-everything hurts..."

I fall back asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I set Dusk on the floor and stand up shakily. "You......."

_Even in death, you shall be my light._


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Woah, woah, Mr. Liquor. Don't play with guns, y'hear?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I hear Sage, faintly. I struggle to regain movement, slowly writhing on the ground.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I walk closer to Dr. Payne, making it even more clear that I have a gun pointed at him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"**** you. You're going down."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"What? Going to **** me? Like you did that guard? I heard she resigned because you ruined her."
I give a harsh laugh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

(( ~The art piece that Gio creates after Dusk's death ~



Spoiler












♥ ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Beary said:


> "What? Going to **** me? Like you did that guard? I heard she resigned because you ruined her."
> I give a harsh laugh.



I give a death glare. "Now, _this_ is getting personal." I pull the trigger.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I wince.

_*Almost forgot about it, didn't ya? Never forgive and never forget. Emotions only make life harder than it needs to be.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Sensing Sai's pain, I hug her a little bit tighter. 

I whisper, "Life doesn't have to be like this... you don't deserve to be hurt over and over again..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_*.... He's right, Sai. You know that he's right.*_

I stay silent.

_Those tests.....

*A good man does not come without faults.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

I fall to the ground.
"This isn't over..you..will pay..!"
The life fades out of me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I smirk as he falls to the ground dead.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I fall onto my knees.

_*...... Life is a very fragile thing.*_


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

After dropping Jean off at the medical center, I head back to see three bodies on the ground.
Dusk, Payne, and..and..Mitch.
"THE ****?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I hold Sai back up. "Sai... I'm here for you..."

I walk over to the two. "Mace, let my _girlfriend_ go. It's my job to comfort her... even though I have no idea how..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"She.... She's dead...." I whisper, still in shock.

*An emotional doctor can never truly handle their work.*


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Okay, WHAT HAPPENED?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I glance at Gio.

_...... This can't be happening...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

My eyes remain shut yet my voice softly says, "S-so c-cold..."


----------



## Jawile (Sep 14, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> "She.... She's dead...." I whisper, still in shock.
> 
> *An emotional doctor can never truly handle their work.*


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I glare at Mace. "Explain. Now." 

_I shouldn't have ****ing trusted him..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I crawl over to Sage and hug her, attempting to lift her up and carry her to the medical wing. However, I'm still too weak to do so.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I let go of Sai, letting my arms drop to the side.

Seeing my opportunity, I walk over to pull Sai in for a hug when I remember I was still naked. I mumble embarrassed, "I... um... need clothes..."

I take a deep breath before explaining everything that happened, leaving out the details about Sage's bracelet.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sleepily murmur, "C-cold... So cold..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I lean into Blaze's embrace and look up at him, my eyes blank.

*Sai. Wake up.*

"Oh— Oh yeah..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I get better control over myself. I hug her close and whisper, "Shhh... It's alright. You need to rest..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

Tears continue to roll down my face. ".... We need a proper funeral."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Unconsciously, I snuggle into Helix's side and fall back asleep, snoring quietly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I breathe a sigh of relief, watching the others. _Hopefully I don't have to get involved in this triangle..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I smile weakly at Gio. "That can be... arranged." 

I motion towards Blaze. "What do we do with _him_?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"...I never resigned. What a fool."
I step out from the shadows in the corner.
"I see you're still with that tramp, Sai. Seems I was unable to help you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I stare at the guard silently.

_*What makes you think that Blaze won't **** her again? You have no reason to trust him.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I look down at the ground, ignoring her eyes... If I look at her, I won't be able to control _how_ I react...


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I smile weakly at the guard. ".... Hello."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"Mace, I will allow you to fire me. But letting this pair stay together is the stupidest thing I've heard all day."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow at the guard. "First, we watch this unfold."

_Then I'm going to pound him into the ground._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I glance at the guard and sigh. "Your conduct was not professional and you _will be_ punished accordingly but I do not have the power to keep two people apart..." I glance at Sage and Helix. "... I've already seen how that never works..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"He knocked me out, I'll have you know..I had nothing to do with it."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I speak up. "I did not knock her out. _She_ was the one who wanted it." I shrug.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_*.... The guard is right. You and I both know that she's right.*_

I stay silent. 

_I want to love, but I don't want to be betrayed.
I just...._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I give Mace a confused look when he glances our way.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"You were the one who groped me in the first place." I hiss at him, not caring that he's naked.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_*"She wanted it." 
Is that how he's going to justify every time he ****s another girl? You don't deserve this kind of life.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"You asked for it." I wink at her, starting to grow a bit too "excited" at the memory.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh. "... I don't know who to trust." I look towards Gio. "What do _you_ think?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I murmur in my sleep, "Helix... I... love you..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"I can see you're getting excited. Where's your commitment to your girlfriend?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I start to deeply blush. _Damnit, Blaze... Now, she'll really hate you..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... Not my decision."

_*Listen to the guard. He doesn't have any commitment, and you need commitment.*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I hear Sage sleep-talking. "I love you, too." I say quietly, pulling her closer.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I look at the guard and say, "I'm sorry but... I... can't keep two people apart." _Why am I stuck in such an awkward situation? Love is weird..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> I look at the guard and say, "I'm sorry but... I... can't keep two people apart." _Why am I stuck in such an awkward situation? Love is weird..._



"DAMN STRAIGHT!" I yell, kissing Sage passionately on the lips.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

"And now, I will resign. Have fun."
I take off my ID badge and throw it on the ground, then leave.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"...... Sai, she has a point. Do you really want to be in a relationship with someone who can't even commit to you?"

*See, even Gio agrees.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

_..... I just want to be happy._


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I wave goodbye then shuffle awkwardly.

"Goodbye... and good luck..." I frown.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Feeling better now, I pick up Sage and start carrying her to the medical wing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I arrive in the medical wing and arrange a room for Sage. I set her down in the bed and wait while the doctors run tests. ((And all that other doctor-y stuff idk))


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Once my "excitement" has gone away, I clear my throat and say, "Sai... look, I know I haven't been the best person. You could do tons better..." I laugh. "...but can I have a chance to prove to you that I can change? Tomorrow, just me and you, on a date. How does that sound?" I smile weakly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up in the hospital. I glance over at Helix. I mumble, "H-hi..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Hey, Sage." I smile sheepishly. "...How are you feeling?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I wipe away the remnants of tears from my moment of weakness and clear my throat. "... Sai, if you want... I'll try to look past our differences and let Blaze stay... but not until I deweaponize him."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Just... kinda out of it right now... What happened?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I wrap my arms around Blaze. ".... I'd like that."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance from Mace to Blaze. _..... Does Blaze want to stay...?_

(( AGREE TO MACE'S TERMS PLS ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I smile at Sai.

I look over at Mace and say angrily, "Why the _****_ should I give you my weapons?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

"..... You aren't exactly going to need them."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I glare at Gio.

"Exactly... I can't trust you if you have them."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"You were sitting on the ground while everyone was fighting..." I say. "Mace tackled Blaze, and Blaze accidentally shot you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"...oh...." I reply sullenly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I glance up at Blaze.

- - - Post Merge - - -

_*I still think it's better for him to leave.*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"But you're okay now!" I add. "Sai got the bullet out of you and healed the wound. She says you just need rest now." I smile.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"I guess so..." I smile, but it doesn't quite reach my eyes. "How's Mace?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I'm... not giving you my weapons... I just can't do that."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I sigh. "When I left, he, Gio and Blaze were arguing about Sai... he might be hurt, but it's not bad." I try to reassure her, despite my dislike for Mace himself.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Oh... I... I don't know what I would do if he..." I whimper. "...died. I don't think my heart could handle that..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"It's okay... He's fine..." My smile falls when I remember the other developments. "Dusk... she... had a heart that was sabotaged by Dr. Payne..." I sigh sadly. "Blaze managed to kill him, but Dusk... we couldn't help her..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"N-no..." Tears fall down my face. "D-dusk... she didn't deserve that..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Blaze, why do you even _need_ your weapons?"

I smirk. "...Reasons."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

I sit next to her on the bed, and pull her into a hug. "I know... I didn't know her too well, but nobody deserves that..." I stroke her hair.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I start to shake and cry violently into his shoulder. "...She... she was my friend... She helped me through a lot... And now, she's just... g-gone."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_*..... I have a proposition.*

.... What?

*Do the thing you did before. If you can do it, I'll accept you two.*_

I grab Blaze's hand. "I'm sorry...." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

"Hm?" I look at her confused.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"I know it's hard... But you're strong, Sage. I know we can get though this..." I kiss her softly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I snifle sadly. "P-please don't leave me... I can't take anymore of... this..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

_..... I have to heal him first.

*Go ahead.*_

I close my eyes and begin absorbing Blaze's negative energy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I narrow my eyes at Blaze. ".....Reasons....?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I glare at Gio. "Yes, reasons."

"I still don't trust him... if only Sage was okay... then I'd ask her to get in his mind..."

I mutter, "Stupid Sage..." _She needs to die already... She's useless..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I open my eyes after I finish healing Blaze.

_*Mace too.*_

I glance at Mace and motion for him to come closer.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I stand up and walk over to Sai. I smile as I allow her to heal me.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"I'll never leave you..." I say. "You know that." I pull her close and rest her head on my shoulder, then I kiss her on the forehead.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I begin to heal Mace.

_..... Why aren't I full yet...?

*Like the upgrade I gave you? As it turns out, your body upgrades the battery every time I break it.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I finish healing Mace. "Alright...." I take a deep breath and turn back to Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "I'll never leave you..." I say. "You know that." I pull her close and rest her head on my shoulder, then I kiss her on the forehead.



I smirk at him with a mischievous twinkle in my eyes. "I love you, Helix."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Yeah?" I ask confused.

"Thanks, Sai... this really means a lot to me." I smile in gratitude.

I roll my eyes at Mace's comment. _What a dweeb..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

I grab Blaze's hand. ".... Forgive me."

(( brb dinner ♥ ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

_I suddenly realize what's going on but I don't let go of her hand. Oh, god... Not this again... But... if this will make her happy, I'll do it..._ I smile weakly at her.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"I love you too." I smile back, grateful to see a spark in her again. I kiss her on the lips.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I kiss back but break the kiss when I have to yawn. I mumble sleepily, "You'll be here when I wake up, right?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

"Of course I will." I say, smiling. "Now, you need your rest." I gently lay Sage's head on her pillow and lie beside her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

I easily fall asleep and start to snore lightly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 14, 2014)

".... Might as well start from the beginning." I smile weakly.

I take a deep breath. "First off, fighting all the damn time." I send a medium burst out.
"All those times you've tried to kill Mace and Sage." I send a large pulse.
I bite my lip."Siding with Cygnus. ....and the Base...." Another large pulse.
I hesitate. ".....****ing the guard." I let the last of the negative energy leave my body.

Tears begin flowing down my cheeks.

(( ya gl Blaze ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

_She's so cute when she's asleep..._ I hug her and resolve to stay up and keep watch for Grayson or the others, but my body soon succumbs to fatigue and I let the warmth pull me into unconsciousness.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

Pain fills my body at an alarming rate. I mumble weakly, "I guess I deserved that..."

I start to lose my grip on reality as colors flash before my eyes. I crumble to the ground, unable to support my weight anymore. My eyes, unable to take anymore, slowly close and I'm gone...

My eyes widen at the sight. "Wow..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I kiss Blaze's forehead. ".... If it's not too much trouble, can he get a room?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"He may..." I smile at Sai. "... on one condition." I glance at the pile of his clothes, with his gun, keys, and phone neatly placed on top.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"... Take them." I stroke Blaze's hair. "..... He also probably needs a change of clothes."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"For now, take him to your room. I'll have someone bring him a change of clothes and his new room key." I walk over and pick up the pile of his things. "Will you be needing anything else tonight?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... Someone that can help me carry him." I glance at Gio. "Gio's not exactly muscular enough."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I sigh. "Give me a few minutes and I'll be back."

I walk off in the direction of my office and pause in the hallway. I type in my room code in the door to the right of my office and enter. _My Storage Room..._ I walk over to one of the tables and place Blaze's things on it.

Once I'm done with that, I start to walk back to where the others are.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I glance at Blaze.

_.... He'll have to take a shower later._

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Sai, think about this decision....."

"... I have."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I finally make it back with two other guards. "Alright. We're ready."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I nod. "... Thanks."

I turn my attention back to Blaze. "Just set him on my bed."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I nod towards Gio. "Can I help you out in _any_ way?"

The two guards pick up Blaze and follow Sai towards her room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"..... Sleeping pills."

I wave goodbye to the guards as they leave. "Thanks for all your help."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"Come with me." I start walking with him towards the medical center.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I follow Mace silently.

I yawn and cover Blaze with a blanket.

_I should sleep soon._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

While walking, I ask casually, "What's your opinion on Blaze?"

(Btw, pretend someone comes by with clothes for Blaze/his room key. I'll leave location of room up to you.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"I want to make him suffer. He's a manslut that plays with people."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I sigh. "I'd like to see that as well... but... I don't want Sai to get hurt indirectly..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I bite my lip. "She's too good for him."

I change into Pajamas and curl up on the couch.

(( Sai's Pajamas  ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I frown when I hear a knock on the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"Yeah... it's a strange predicament... either he hurts her or we end up hurting her by hurting him... if only there was a way to teach him a lesson... a nonviolent lesson."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... There has to be way, right?"

I smile as the delivery man walks away. "Thank you."
I close the door behind me and set Blaze's stuff on the table.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"The only way I can think of is torture him psychologically using his past... A guy like him must have a dark past he doesn't want anyone to know about..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"... Interesting..."

I curl up on the couch and fall asleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"Do you think it would work?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"I have no idea, but it's worth a shot."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"True... think you can help me by researching while I plan out a lure?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"Consider it done. I'll do it tomorrow morning."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I smile genuinely and say, "Thanks." 

I pause outside the door to the medical center. I walk inside and talk to the lady behind the counter. I grab the bottle of sleeping pills and hand it to Gio.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"..... Thanks." I wave before heading back to my room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take the pills and fall asleep on my bed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I wave then head towards my office. I just hope this all works out... _Hopefully, Blaze will be too scared and, as a result, lose all his violent tendencies..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

~ A RANDOM GUARD FINDS CYGNUS AND BRINGS HIM TO THE MEDICAL CENTER ~


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

Remembering the base was on lockdown, I head over to the security room and manual undo it. 

Once I'm done, I go back to my room and fall back onto my bed. I toss and turn in my bed before falling into a restless sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

~ TIMESKIP ~

I check the clock.
_6:30 AM_

"..... Let's do this."

I turn on my laptop and begin typing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I walk into my office and set a fresh pot of coffee for myself. _Today's going to be a long day..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I mumble in my sleep.

_.... Damn._

I recoil in disgust as I continue browsing.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I take a sip of my coffee as I look amongst my things for a notepad and a pencil. _Hm... how do you lure an alcoholic who can't keep it in his pants...?_ I tap my pencil against my chin, deep in thought.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

_..... If Mace wanted dirt, he's getting it._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

_Maybe I'll find something in his car that will help..._ I walk out of my office, input my code, and enter my storage room. 

Holding Blaze's car keys, I exit the compound and walk towards his car.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

My eyes widen. _Wasn't expecting that._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Hm... let's see... Oh, right. He is easily angered. When he's mad, you don't want to be anywhere near him. I've seen him kill a man with his bare hands just for looking the wrong way at him in a bar... Speaking of bars, he's a big drinker. He's also always seen leaving the bar with a new chick wrapped around his arms. It's sickening. People like that shouldn't be allowed to exist in society." I sigh. "Mind telling me about Helix?"
> 
> I look Sai in the eye and bitterly say, "Never bring up my past." My expression softens at what I had just said so I quickly add, "I prefer to leave the past in the past." I give an easy half smile.



(#Foreshadowing)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I whine at the cold and curl myself into a tighter ball.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I unlock his car and begin to lock around.

Unsurprisingly, I find a few cases of alcohol in the backseat. _The perfect lure..._ I continue to look for anything else that might be helpful.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"..... I need a drink. Everything is absolutely crazy ****."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

After a bit of searching, I find another handgun, a stack of bills, and a few knives. I place those in my pocket. These will go in my storage room for safe-keeping. I message a guard to come help me carry the beer back.

Once we set down everything in my storage room, I thank the guard and send him off. _Now for the tough part... what do I tell him and when?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"Oh dear Lord. Videos."

I click on the first one.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

_Hm... I could lure him in with an offer of a drink tonight... As an apology... That might work._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

_Just a bunch of fights....._

A video catches my eye and I click on it.

"Oh....****...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

_Hm... but where should I do it...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I check the ratings and comments on the video.

"..... I have never lost faith in humanity so quickly."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

_I could always take him to the garden... That place is quite peaceful and happens to be empty at night..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"Alright, next."

_News articles...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I walk into my office to begin scripting a note.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

_..... That's an uncomfortable amount of people that go missing..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I pour myself a cup of coffee and take a sip. _Should I be formal or informal in the note? I'm guessing informal would be best if I want Blaze to actually come..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

_Onto family history...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I start to write, look at what I've written, then erase.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

_Oh dear._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

It takes me a few tries before I'm finally happy with what I've written. I read over it one more time.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

_That feel when you see something you can't unsee._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

_"Blaze,

I know a lot has happened between us in the past but I'm willing to move on from that. 

Although I don't drink, I would like to buy you a beer tonight. Think of it as a mutual apology.

Let me know if that's cool. I'll be waiting for your answer.

~Mace"_

I take a sip of my coffee and lean back in my chair. _I just hope this works..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"Holy ****...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I finish my coffee and set the empty cup back on the desk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I begin typing out a report.

_There's a lot of **** to cover...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

_Maybe I should go visit Sage in the medical area..._ I stand up from my desk and leave my office.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I sit back when I finish typing my report.

I dial Mace's number.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I pick up my phone. I greet professionally, "Mace speaking."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... Yo. I finished my report. It should be in your e-mail now."

I click the send button.

I awake to my alarm. _... Huh?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"Thanks. How'd it go?" I ask, still walking towards the medical center.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"Search went well, but I dug up some pretty weird ****."

I stand up and stretch.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"How weird are we talking?" I ask cautiously.

I walk inside the Medical Center and wave to the nurses.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... See for yourself."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I yawn and grab a towel. _Shower....._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"_That_ bad?! I'll be sure to check it out once I return to my office." I walk inside Sage's room and sit down in an empty chair. _She looks so peaceful when she's asleep..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... Good luck." I hang up the phone.

I grab a change of clothes from the drawer.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I put my phone back into my pocket.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I lean my head against the bed frame.

".... Dusk...."

I walk into the shower and shut the door behind me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I strip and turn on the water.

_Warm, toasty showers in the morning are always nice._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I frown slightly when I notice Helix asleep on the hospital bed. _How is that even possible?!_ I call two guards and have him carried off to Sage's room. _I'm sure he can wait until Sage is released tomorrow..._

Once they're gone, I walk closer to Sage and stroke her hair gently. _The worst is over..._

I reach over and give her a quick hug before walking back to my office. _Soon, Blaze will get what's coming to him..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I stand under the spray and close my eyes.

_..... Dusk is actually gone....

*It's just the way the world works.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I walk into my office and sit down at my desk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I exit the shower and dry myself off. 

_It— It's just not fair...._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I take my time, logging into my email.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

*... Just.... move on.*

I get dressed and leave the bathroom.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I wait as the file downloads.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I frown when I hear a knock on the door.

My frown deepens when I open it to see a passed out Helix. "..... Well."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

My eyes widen at how long the report is. I scroll back up to the first page and begin reading.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I watch as the guards continue down the hallway. 

"...." I glance at Helix.

(( Imagine they put him on Sage's bed ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

( *pokes thread *
GET ON CHAT IM DYING OF BOREDOM )


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Oh... I... I don't know what I would do if he..." I whimper. "...died. *I don't think my heart could handle that...*"




( NOW YOU KNOW HOW I FELT, SAGE )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I remain passed out in the hospital bed with a high fever and feel completely drained of all life. _Am I dead?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

I go to visit Jean.
"Well, good job."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I wake up to see Carmen and groan. ".........What........Happened?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"You got your crotch exploded by your dad."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I wince in pain and blush a little. "........it hurts so much......... Carmen...... kiss it better?" rolleyes


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"NOOOOO!" I roar, falling over.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"W-what if say please? Pleeeeeaaaassseeee, just for me Carmen, it hurts!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"No way, no how, not in hell."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"But Carmen, I did it to you before! Pleeeeeeeeeasssssseeeeee!" I say and try to sit up in my bed, but I just free pain and fall back onto the sheets.


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Not visiting you again.." I grumble, crossing my arms.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

(Carmen didn't deny Jean accusation  )

I sigh and lie back. "S-sorry..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"No big deal. Just rest."

( LOOPY JEAN PLEASE )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I sit for a second in silence, then feel some intense pain. "Ouch, Carmen, it hurts..." (HINT HINT GIVE HIM SOME PAIN RELEIF!)


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

I turn up the painkiller.
"Better?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

(Time for loopy Jean :3)

I nod and groan a little. I start to feel myself getting dizzy. "Mmmmm... Carmen... Your face looks cleeeeeaaaannn..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Huh?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Mmmmm, I feel dizzy..." I sit up and move towards him. "Your face is so cleeeeaaannn, I just wanna lick it..." I move to his face and lick his cheek. (Jean be loopy)


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"You high?" I push him away.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Nonononononono." I giggle then lick his face like a cat again, jumping at him. "Nya~ You taste like candy~"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"And you taste like perv. Now please rest?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Hmm? What does that taste like?" I lick my hand. "........ I don't like the taste of perv......."


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Then shut up and rest, you crazy neat freak."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Whhhaaa? But CAAARRRRMMEEEENNNNN!!!" I cry at him like a baby and hug at him. "I wanna stay up late like a big boy!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Do I have to sing the short song?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"PLEASE NO! I'M A BIG BOY NOW, PLEASE NOOOOO!" I cry and hug him tightly like a baby.


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Then sleep, crybaby."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I shake my head. "NO!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

(( Lafiel slow claps

#in/out bc school ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

I decide to go visit Jean, to see how he's doing after being shot. I walk towards the medical wing, find where Jean is, talking to Carmen.


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"He's gone crazy." I mutter.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

I walk over and sit down near the hospital bed. "How are you, Jean-sama?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I turn to Sam. "Alright, I feel... Like I'm missing something..." I say with a sad face, then go back loopy and grab Carmen's hand to lick it.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"..." _Yeah, I think you might be missing something pretty important right now..._ "...Jean-sama, why are you licking Carmen's hand?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Yeah, he's crazy."
I turn the pain medication down a bit.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"Is he high on morphine or something?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Because he is yummy candy!' I sing as I lick his hand. I let go and move to Sam, grabbing her hand. "What do you taste like?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"...Water, probably..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

I smack him on the head.
"I don't care if your **** is destroyed, so cut it out."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I get slapped and look at him with sad eyes. "What did I do wrong? And you don't care? How are we meant to _bang_?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"Carmen, that wasn't very nice... It's not exactly his fault, if he's hi-" I cut myself off as I hear Jean's response. _...Wow. Wasn't expecting to hear something like that today..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Damn, I thought that would knock him out.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"CARMEN!" I cry like a baby, but I soon calm down once the medication wears off. "...huh?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"...Idiot."
I go out of the medical center.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I get slapped and look at him with sad eyes. "What did I do wrong? And you don't care? How are we meant to _bang_?"



((( smoooootthhh  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"........ Sam......... D-Do you think Carmen is mad at me....... Is it because I can't _you know_ with him? Is he... Going to break up with me?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"I hope so. I'm sure it'll be fine, Jean-sama..." _Unfortunately..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I pull a sad face. "Oh......"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"Aww, Jean-sama, you look so sad... Is there something on your mind? Want to talk about it?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"No, it's okay... WAIT, yeah, what was with that time before when you lied to me about all those things?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

I let out a long sigh. _Of all the things to bring up, it had to be that..._ I pull my chair closer to him, and sneakily turn up his pain medication so he goes kind of loopy again. "Jean-sama, you're not very smart when it comes to girls, are you?" _You still can't see what's going on, after all..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I shake my head. "I don't get girls... I get... I get.. Ughhh..." I start to feel myself going loopy again. "Carmen, what did you say?" I ask Sam, thinking she's Carmen.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

_Carmen..? He's so loopy he can't tell it's me and not Carmen? Hm..._ "Oh, nothing, just thinking aloud."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

" oooooooh, I see Carmen...." I roll onto my back. "I see cats on the ceiling..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

I stifle a laugh as he stares at the ceiling. _...I could kiss Jean-sama right now, and get away with it, he thinks I'm Carmen... He'd kiss back.... Should I..? I shouldn't... But I want to..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I sigh in pain and look at 'Carmen.' "C-Carmen? I k-know you said no before, and it reaaaalllyyy does hurt so........ Please........ Kiss it better?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

_Kiss it better? 'It' being.... his..._ I stare at him for a while. _He thinks I'm Carmen, I should act like him... Would carmen kiss it better...?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

I observe through a window.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I give puppy dog eyes and hug 'him' tightly. "Pleaaaassseee, it hurts!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"Urgh, fine..." _Ohmygodohmygodohmyhod!_

(I am _not_ typing the next scene out xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I blush. _Oh god, Carmen said yes.... And the cats are everywhere!_ "hehe, THANKS CARMEN!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

I burst into the room.
"So, you take advantage of him?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Oooooh, two Carmens? Double fun!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

I jump as Carmen bursts in. _****, the real Carmen!_


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

I turn the painkiller down.
"You spineless girl."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"C-Carmen, you don't understand.."


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"You're so desperate, you'll take advantage of him?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Why did Carmen stop? And why did Carmen come in? What's going on?" I roll my head from side to side as I look at the 'cats'.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"That's not... er..." I don't really know what to say, so I fall silent again.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

The medicines starts to wear off and I look at the real Carmen. "What's.... Going on.... What's er... Sam?"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Sam was trying to take advantage of you when you were high on painkiller medication."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"I... er..." I look down. "Carmen, you don't understand..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Take advantage how?" I ask confused.


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"I was _looking through the window_. Don't tell me I don't understand!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"I couldn't help it... Jean-sama is so oblivious, he doesn't notice what's going on..." I murmur.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"........ What happened? And my er.... Thing feels funny......"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "........ What happened? And my er.... Thing feels funny......"



(( I love you all <3
Best thing after PE to read tbh ))


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"DAMMIT!" I yell.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I love you all <3
> Best thing after PE to read tbh ))


(Lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Carmen, did I do something wrong?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I love you all <3
> Best thing after PE to read tbh ))



(<3)
"Jean-sama, you didn't do anything, he's mad at me..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"What did you do to Carmen?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"I...  didn't do anything to _him..._"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I look at her confused.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

I ignore his confused look, unable to explain why Carmen is mad. _I can't believe Carmen walked in... And I was so close to getting away with it..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I ignore his confused look, unable to explain why Carmen is mad. _I can't believe Carmen walked in... And I was so close..._



(No Tia, you weren't close, YOU DID)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

(xD edited, now it makes more sense)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

(Lmfao Tia)


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"I can't stand the both of you..!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"C-Carmen.... I..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

"Carmen, it wasn't Jean-sama's fault..." I mutter. _Wait, what am I saying? If they fall out, doesn't that give me more of a chance..?_


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"I DON'T CARE!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I try to get out the bed, but my legs are weak so I fall to the floor, but push myself back up. "C-Carmen, I-I-I'm sorry."


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"You people are going to make my brain explode.."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 15, 2014)

I move away from Carmen and Jean, and try to block out the conversation, leaving me to think to myself.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I hug at Carmen's legs and talk fast. "I'm soooo, sorry Carmen! I know you don't love me, and only ever went out with me because we banged a few times, but I DONT WANT YOU TO LEAVE ME! I'm SORRY CARMEN, I DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED BUT IM SORRY!"


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"GAH.."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I feel tears in my eyes, being dramatic. "Carrrrmmeeennn..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"...Drama queen."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

_He didn't deny any of it..._


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"Plus, you're wrong." I huff.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

"Huh..." I say and look up at him.


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

"...I don't know."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

I blush and get up. "I really am sorry though. Seriously."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

I wake up in Sage's room. "How did I get here...?" I suddenly remember my earlier promise to Sage that I would be there when she woke up. "How I got here doesn't matter!" I think aloud, dashing out of the door. ((Mace had Helix delivered to Sage's room, and not his own... Could this be... acceptance? ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

(( maybe ))

My eyes widen as Helix runs past me. ".... What....?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

I run back to Sage's hospital room and sit down on the bed next to her. I'm fully awake now, ready to deal with whoever kicked me out last time.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

(( lunch ends in 12 mins ; o ; ))

I sigh and shrug. ".... Guess I'll ask him later..."


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

I roll around on my small bed. "Oww, my leg..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I walk over to my table and grab my bag. "..... ****.... my phone's gotta be here somewhere...."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 15, 2014)

(My parents are taking my iPad off me tonight so I can 'sleep'. *facepalm* so I won't be rping tonight. Some one put Jean to sleep will you XD)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I frown when I find my phone under my bed. ".... I need to become more organized."


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

I jerk awake and knock some cleaning supplies onto my head. _...Where am I again?_ i stand up and open the closet door. I step out and breathe in some air. _Sai..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I kiss Blaze on the cheek before leaving my room. 

_Hope no one minds that I'm a bit late._


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

I moan as the pain continues.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I start down the hall. _.... Oh yeah, where's Grayson....?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh as a nurse hands me Cygnus' file.

"..... How the hell did he get here.....?"

I enter Cygnus' room.


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

( huehue grayson for best yandere )


I look up as Sai comes it. "Ugh, it's you..." I look away.

I turn and see Sai go into a room. I silently sneak over and peek through the window.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... Nice to see you too." I approach Cygnus. 

_Alright... what's wrong with him....?_

I check the file.


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

( Chatzy is down for me :/ )


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I finish reading the report and sit back shocked, unsure of how to react.

I slowly wake up. I glance over at Helix and smile. "So you did stay."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

"Hehe, yeah... Someone threw me out while I was sleeping..." I say, annoyed. "But I got back in." I smile meekly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I tilt my head interested. "Who would do that?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

"One of the doctors, probably..." I admit. "Even though you don't have any major injuries, you're technically one of their patients..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I laugh and ask, "Think they'll release me today?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

"I hope so." I say, putting my arm around her. "It would be a bit silly to keep you much longer."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I ask, smirking, "Can you go ask Sai?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

"Alright." I answer, getting up. "Try to keep warm without me." I say, jokingly, before exiting into the hall. "Sai's working, so she shouldn't be far..." I mutter to myself.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

~ IMAGINE THAT SAI FINISHED UP WITH CYGNUS BC NATE IS GONE ~

I yawn after I leave Cygnus' room. I shut the door behind me quietly.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

I see Sai exiting a room. "Hey, Sai!" I smile. "Sage was just wondering if she can be discharged today? Or even right now?" I add hopefully.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I glance at Helix. "..... Morning to you too."

I bite my lip. "Let me check up on her first."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

"Oh, sorry. Good morning!" I lead her by the hand eagerly and stop at Sage's room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I open the door and walk inside. "Morning."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I wave to Sai. "Morning."


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

I run into the next open room when Sai comes out. It's empty, thankfully. _ Sai is seeing *TWO* men?_ I look through the window to see that she's talking to Helix. He grabs her hand and leads her off. _Three?!_ When they leave, I exit and slam the door. _Hmm._ I go to look for Mace's office.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I approach Sage. "How're you feeling?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"Much better." I smile.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess it's time to get everything set up...

I wake up slowly, feeling a bit numb. _Where am I...?_

Then everything comes back. I glance down at my naked frame. _Might as well take a shower..._ I grab the pile of clothes on the table, walk into the bathroom, and lock the door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"... You look better." I hold a hand above Sage's body to test her negative energy.

".... Yup. Your wound is perfectly healed." I glance back at Helix. "Sage is free to go, I'll submit the paperwork later."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I turn on the shower as cold as it will go. _I deserve the cold..._

I chuckle at the memory of when Sai gave me a shower... _The water felt so nice... NO! I need the cold... The cold is best for me..._

I stare blankly ahead while hot tears flow down my cheek. _Sai... I sure hope I didn't screw things up too badly... Hopefully, this date goes well..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

I smile. "Really? Awesome!" I walk over and offer my hand to Sage. "Where do you wanna go?" I ask, a little excitedly but grateful that she's alive.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I call Gio.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I grab Helix's hand and steadily stand up. I bite my lip and say, "I want to go back to my room... A shower would be nice right now..." (  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... Hello?" I wipe the tears from my eyes.

I smile. "... I'll just leave you two lovebirds alone." I wave goodbye as I walk out of the room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I explain the plan to Gio.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

"Okay." I smile as I start to walk toward the room, holding Sage's hand.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I sigh as I open the door to my room.

"... The paperwork was hell."



- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Got it."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"I'll get everything set up in the garden. You know what you're going to do, right?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... Yup."

I close the door behind me.

_.... Guess Blaze is taking a shower._


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I slowly turn off the shower and step out to dry myself. 

I mutter loudly, "Everything ****ing sucks right now... but I guess karma really is a *****..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I wince when I hear Blaze's comment.

_..... Does he not want to stay....? 

*I know I said I'd support you two and all, but yeah, sounds a bit like that.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I put on my clothes, then check myself in the mirror. My face is a bit red but there is no sign I had been crying. 

I take a deep breath before unlocking the door, and walking outside the bathroom.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"See you tonight." I hang up the phone.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I smile weakly at Blaze. ".... Morning."

_I don't want to force him to pretend that he loves me....

*But why would he pretend?*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I notice Sai and slightly blush when I realize she's here. _****... did... she... um... hear what I said just now?_

I realize I'm staring and quickly say, "Morning."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

_*Just.... get it out of the way.*_

I take a deep breath. "..... I don't want to force you to stay if you don't want to be here....." I bite my lip.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I pick up 3 cases of the beer and place it in a wagon. I start to pull it towards the garden. Once I get there, I hide it under one of the more private benches. _Perfect._ I wheel the wagon back to my office and sit down at my desk. _Now, to wait..._

Remembering the note, I call one of the workers and ask them to deliver it to Sai's room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I genuinely smile at her. "I don't want to be _here_... but if _you're_ here, I don't care where I am."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"..... Then what you said....?" I stare at the ground.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I sigh. "... nothing... I was..." I start to blush again. "... worried you'd hate me by now..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I look up at Blaze and smile. "... There's no need to be worried over something that'll never happen."

I reach up and touch Blaze's face. ".... You're really cute when you blush."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Laf has to quit chat because the internet is trash ; o ; ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

"Thanks." I reply softly and place my hand over her hand.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> _"Blaze,
> 
> I know a lot has happened between us in the past but I'm willing to move on from that.
> 
> ...



(Btw, the note should be coming soon.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I kiss him on the cheek. "... I love you..." I whisper.

(( I'm sorry Nate <3 ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I smirk and kiss her on the lips. "Love you too."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I smile softly and nestle my head into Blaze's chest.

(( Don't worry the man's coming  ))

I jump back slightly when I hear a knock on the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I frown when I hear a knock at the door.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I open the door slowly. ".... Hello....?"

(( is Grayson watching the door? o-e ))


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I open the door slowly. ".... Hello....?"
> 
> (( is Grayson watching the door? o-e ))




( He was looking for Mace's office, so say he walks by, idk )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

The man hands me a note and tips his hat before walking away.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I glance at Sai. "Who was it?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

".... I have no idea." I glance down at the note before peering into the hallways once again. 

"It's for you...." 

A person catches my eye. "Oh, hey, Grayson." I give a small wave.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ( He was looking for Mace's office, so say he walks by, idk )



(( done  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I grab the note from her and messily rip it open. I start to read it over; not taking care to hide the message.

_"Blaze,

I know a lot has happened between us in the past but I'm willing to move on from that. 

Although I don't drink, I would like to buy you a beer tonight. Think of it as a mutual apology.

Let me know if that's cool. I'll be waiting for your answer.

~Mace"_


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

I stop in my tracks and wave. "Hey. I was just looking for Mace's office."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

"I can bring you there, if you'd like." I clap my hands together and motion for Grayson to come closer. "Oh, yeah, I'd like you to meet someone."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I make myself a fresh pot of coffee. 

Once it's ready, I pour myself a cup and take a sip.


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

Myst said:


> I make myself a fresh pot of coffee.
> 
> Once it's ready, I pour myself a cup and take a sip.



( Casual Mace )

I go closer to Sai and glare at the man for a quick second before smiling and turning back to Sai. "So, who is this?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I smile at Grayson. "He's my boyfriend, Blaze."


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

_Boyfriend? So now four, interesting..._


( I love how Grayson is literally taking everything out of context )


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I dismiss the man's glare then give a small wave. "Hey."


----------



## nard (Sep 15, 2014)

_This is awkward, isn't it?_ "Hi, Blaze." _Wish I could just beat him down._ "I'm just gonna... leave now." I walk off in the direction of the closet. I open the door and sit again. _Night, I guess._ I soundly sleep.


( Baiiii )


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I tilt my head curiously at him. "Why do you need to see Mace?" _He does look a bit familiar... Where have I seen him before...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> _Boyfriend? So now four, interesting..._
> ( I love how Grayson is literally taking everything out of context )



(( oh dear, Grayson >_>))

I frown as Grayson walks away.

_.... I needed to talk to him about his exercise regimen......_

I turn back to Blaze and tilt my head. "... What was the note about?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I look down at the note in my hands then back at Sai. 

I say with a shrug, "Nothing important."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Hm... a beer does sound nice and I guess I would earn good points with Sai if I make up with Mace... I think I'll go... but how do I go without Sai noticing?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

_*...... Don't want to be a party pooper, but what if the note was from the guard..?*

..... I don't know, then. ..... He loves me, right?

*I only know as much as you do.*_

I yawn and rub my eyes. ".... Should've gotten coffee this morning..." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I walk away from the door, grab my room key off the table, and walk back to where Sai is. "I'm going to go check out my room, okay?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I nod. ".... I'll be here if you need me."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I smirk. "I know you will. I'll be back later to pick you up for our date." I start to walk away and in my haste, I accidentally drop the note onto the ground.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I pick up the note and scan it. ".... Not exactly nothing important."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I walk inside my room and lie back on my bed. _A little nap never hurt anyone..._ I close my eyes and drift off to sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I strip to my undergarments and curl up under my covers. "Night....." I mumble.

(( tired Sai is tired ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

I arrive at Sage's door, leading her by the hand. I'm so full from our lunch date that I feel I could just collapse on the bed and snooze for hours.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I smile at Helix. "That was fun." _Oh, wow... I feel so sleepy..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm tipsy from the wine we drank at lunch, so I get a bit bold. I hug Sage tight, but I lose my footing and we fall down onto Sage's bed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I start to giggle. I slur out, "Silly Helix."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I begin to stir. "Hm....?"


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

"Hehe..." I smile and put my hands up her shirt, attempting to take it off.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

(( My phone started overheating so I had to quit chat >_> 
Apple why you do this ; - ; ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( My phone started overheating so I had to quit chat >_>
> Apple why you do this ; - ; ))



(No problem... I'll let you post before I do. ;3 )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I sit up and use the blanket like a makeshift robe.

".... Hi guys."


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I glance over at Sai and slur out, "Hey Sai... why do you have two heads?" I start to giggle.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I frown. "I.... don't...?" 

_Where the hell is Blaze?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

I help Helix pull off my shirt.

(Red alert, Sai! Stop them!)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

I grab my robe off the floor and hurriedly put it on. ".... Whoa."

I grab Helix's arm. "_Might_ wanna slow down there, friend."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 15, 2014)

I still don't notice Sai, and successfully remove Sage's shirt. I get started on her pants, when Sai grabs me. I give her a dazed and confused look.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 15, 2014)

(( Helix's skills with one hand  ))

I push Helix lightly enough to make him stumble back. "Stop." I glance at Sage. "No one's banging while drunk."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I pout at Sai. "... but it feels nice..."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Imagine she's slurring still.)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

((Brb)) 

I get pushed off of Sage, and whine, slurring out, "But look how sexy she iiis." I poke Sage's forehead.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

".... Yeah, it'll feel nicer when you're sober." I glance at Helix. ".... The both of you just need to sleep. You'll have other times to do the do."

- - - Post Merge - - -

_Seriously. Where. The. Hell. Is. Blaze._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

"Fine..." I mutter, like a child. But I quickly fall asleep with my arms still around Sage. I snore loudly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I sigh. "Sai... why'd you have to do that?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"Because pregnancy's a *****."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I pat Sage's head. ".... Just go to sleep."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"I... I'm not tired... Sai, can we talk? Like we did in the old days..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I sit down on the other side of Sage. "... Sure. What d'you want to talk about?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I ask, fighting tears, "Sai... I'm... scared. What's going to happen to us? Are... are we all going to die?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Sai comforts her and their friendship reforms! ^_^ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I smile softly and pull Sage into a hug. ".... Of course not. We're all going to be just fine, Sage. Everything's going to be okay."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"B-but... how do you know that?" I ask, starting to cry into her shoulder.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"... Because Mace and I are going to make sure of it. You don't have to worry, Sage."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I whisper out, "I... I hope so..." I fall asleep on her shoulder.

(#cute friendship moment)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I pat Sage's head.

_Everything's going to be fine......

*..... But you don't know that. It's impossible for you to know that.*

.... I'm not going to let anything bad happen._


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I roll over in my sleep and hit the ground with a thud. I wake up, holding my head, feeling a bit of blood under my fingers.

(Is Blaze late for the date? I thought it wasn't until later...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( He's not late, but dealing with drunk Helix isn't exactly on Sai's bucket list  ))

*..... Don't make promises that you can't keep.*


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Ignoring the bleeding for now, I change my clothes into something more appropriate for the occasion. I leave my room and pick up a bouquet of flowers on my way to Sai's room. I knock on the door and wait for her, making sure to adjust my tie while I wait.

(( Imagine he looks like this. Idfk.



Spoiler: Blaze











 ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I set Sage down softly on the bed. 

"... Who is it..?" I call out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Blaze is so anime omfg xD ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

(I literally searched "cute anime boy in suit" on google. XD )

I call out calmly, "It's Blaze." _****... what if I'm early?_

(His head is _slightly_ bleeding btw.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Imagine a trail of blood running down his forehead. lmfao )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I open the door. "Sorry for not getting ready, some stuff came up and—"

I glance at Blaze. "....... Your head is bleeding." I reach and and touch Blaze's face.

(( Let's just say that Sai's robe hangs off her in all the right ways  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I smirk slightly at her. "If you were planning to wear that, I could've planned our date somewhere... a bit more private."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I blush. "..... Come inside." I gesture to Helix and Sage. "Lots happened while you were gone."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I follow her inside. 

My hand reflexively folds into a fist when I see Sage and Helix but I quickly undo it. 

I take a deep breath and ask, "What's up with those two?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"Got drunk and tried to bang." I yawn. "Woke me up from my nap." 

I grab a dress from the closet.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I humorlessly laugh at the mention of alcohol. _Hm... how do I tell her about it?_

"Oh, I see. Take your time. I can wait." I walk over and sit down on the chair by the window.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( Imagine Sai like this:



Spoiler










 ))

I walk into the bathroom and shut the door behind me.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

I stop snoring.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

In my sleep, I snuggle closer to Helix.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

((Hey I guess I CAN post while using the non-mobile style ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> I follow her inside.
> 
> *My hand reflexively folds into a fist when I see Sage and Helix but I quickly undo it.*
> 
> I take a deep breath and ask, "What's up with those two?"



(Blaze, don't screw this up... >_< )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Can we all just stay in one chat so we don't flood thread with OOC notes?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I take one last look at myself in the mirror.

_.... Do I look okay..? Maybe my makeup is all wrong.....

*You're fine, Sai. He'd be an idiot if he didn't think of you as beautiful.*_

I take a deep breath and slowly open the door.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Sai, are you do-" 

I look over as Sai comes out. I become speechless and thoughtless.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( I'm in Chatzy rn, but I'm practicing my violin.
Can I have the wishyco link? ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tilt my head. ".... Blaze, are you alright?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'm in Chatzy rn, but I'm practicing my violin.
> Can I have the wishyco link? ))



(I'll send it in PM's bc it's club members only.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

_..... Am I that ugly?_

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bite my lip.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (I'll send it in PM's bc it's club members only.  )



(( kk ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I breathlessly say, "No... it's just... I've never seen you like this before..."

Regaining my breath, I smirk at her and say, "You look quite _sexy_ if I do say so myself."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I blush furiously and glance up at Blaze. "... Oh, I almost forgot...." I murmur as I reach up to touch Blaze's face.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( MYST CHAT WORKS ON MY PHONE BUT NOT ON MY IPAD ; o ; ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Hm?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( MYST CHAT WORKS ON MY PHONE BUT NOT ON MY IPAD ; o ; ))



( ... )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Use your phone? idfk... >_< )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"You're bleeding." I say softly.

I begin to heal the wound.

_.... Wonder how he got it._

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( what makes my phone different from my iPad tho ; - ; 
Apple confuses me ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Oh..." I start to blush. I add weakly, "It's fine... I'm sure it's nothing."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

((I'm going to sleep, guys. Night!))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

".... It's never 'nothing' if you're hurt." I finish healing the wound. "... How'd you get it?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ((I'm going to sleep, guys. Night!))


(( Night ♥ ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I laugh awkwardly. "... rolled out of bed in my sleep..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( what makes my phone different from my iPad tho ; - ;
> Apple confuses me ))



(It's even weirder because other members have used it from an iPad and had no issues... >_< )

(But... if you can't use your phone rn... I'll go over to chatzy. *sigh* )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( You can stay in chatango, we can talk on thread. Besides, I'll be in/out anyways. ))

I kiss Blaze's cheek. "How manly of you."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

(I imagine Blaze as the one to put off sex because he wants it to be special this time since he's had way too much and just wants to enjoy Sai's company. While Sai is... idfk... XD )

I grab her hand and kiss it. "Shall we go?"

(Oooh... where's Gio?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( Sai's pretty neutral about this. She doesn't feel like she's missing out on anything by not doing Blaze immediately.

Imagine Gio carrying out the plan in the BG.))

I smile at Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I pull a blindfold from my pocket and put it over Sai's eyes. "I'm doing this right so this will be a surprise." 

I cautiously lead her out of the room and close the door behind us. "Let me know if it's too tight."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I entwine my fingers with Blaze's as I follow him. "..... 'Kay."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I sit on the bench in the garden, awaiting Blaze's arrival.

(Should Gio bump into them? ;3 )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lead her down a few hallways. _I hope she likes this..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( soon 
/preps for drunk Gio ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

_.... I wonder what the surprise is..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I pause by the entrance. I whisper, "Wait here one second. I need to check inside." I walk inside the room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I nod. 

_The world is scary when you can't see anything. I wonder how blind people do it.

*.... Being blind doesn't sound all that difficult to me. I'm sure we'd be able to survive.*_

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Let it be said that Laf only has a light grasp on what's happening right now  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Inside the room, there is a candlelit table, complete with dinner, a fancy wine, and two glasses. I smile as everything looks perfect. _I'll have to thank Mace later... I hope he doesn't mind I lied to his workers in order to fix all this..._

I walk back outside and grab Sai's hand. "Ready?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I smile at Blaze. ".... Yeah...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I lead her inside the room and slowly take off the blindfold.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

My eyes widen at the sight. "Blaze...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I pull a chair backwards for her. "Yeah?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I hug Blaze tightly. "... You're spoiling me too much...." I murmur.

_I- I'm.... really happy.

*... And so am I. You deserve to be spoiled like this.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

(When Myst makes a promise, she follows though. ;3 )

(I can be a damn good writer if I put my mind to it. Haha )

(Hope you guys enjoy this cute scene!)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( tbh I had no idea that this was going to happen and now I am very pleased ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I wink at her. "Wait until you see what I have planned for dessert." I help her sit down then push in her chair before sitting down in my own chair.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> (( tbh I had no idea that this was going to happen and now I am very pleased ))



(I wanted to make it a surprise.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I smile. "..... I'll be looking forward to it."

(( watch that big bomb drop later tho  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I smile at Sai as I start to eat. "Would you like a glass of wine?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(After the date, Sai should initiate round one then Blaze terminates it because he'd rather wait for the perfect moment.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I nod. "..... Thank you."

(( Sounds like a cool idea. Blaze can say something along the lines of "You don't have to force yourself." or something like that. ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I grab one of the two glasses and pour some wine for her. I hand her the cup then start to stare at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I take a sip and look up to see Blaze staring at me. "..... Blaze...? Is everything alright..?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I smile. "Nothing... I just... don't want to ever forget this moment..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I tilt my head, confused.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I smirk. "You just look so happy and beautiful tonight. I never want to forget that."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I laugh softly. ".... You really are quite the charmer."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I place my hand over hers. "I'm _your_ charmer now, remember?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( O **** 
I JUST REALIZED SOMETHING
THIS MOMENT
OMFG ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( O ****
> I JUST REALIZED SOMETHING
> THIS MOMENT
> OMFG ))



(hm?  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I smile at Blaze. "And just as you are mine, I am yours."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (hm?  )



(( THIS IS A PARALLEL OF THEIR FIRST 'DATE'
SOMEONE COULD WRITE AN INTERPRETIVE ESSAY ON THIS RP OMFG
WE DIDN'T EVEN MEAN TO DO THIS ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> I smile at Blaze. "And just as you are mine, I am yours."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(When does their first date happen again? 

Someone please find it... )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(And did you notice Saelix has a theme with water? lmfao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I reach across the table and sweetly kiss her on the lips.

(I'm getting off at 12:30am)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> "Great." I quickly get out of the car and open the door for Sai.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Myst said:


> Shrugging, I ask, "Did you want me to try? I thought we came as 'friends'."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> "Unless you count seeing me naked as a benefit." I chuckle lightly.



(( Dat foreshadowing doe ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> (When does their first date happen again?
> 
> Someone please find it... )
> 
> ...



(( kk ))

I return the kiss. 

_.... This is happiness._


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

(and now, Gio needs to show up soon...

or Lia says her approval comments? idfk...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I take a sip of my coffee as I wait for Blaze.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

_Damn...._

I stagger into a room and find Blaze and Sai kissing. "Get ta' 'ell away from my sister!..." My words slur.

Startled by a voice, I break off the kiss. ".... Gio...?" My eyes widen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( #Laf has no experience with the drunk ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I lean back from the kiss and begin to glare at Gio.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Btw, I have late start on Tuesdays so I'll be online sometime between 6:30am-8:00am)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(How did Gio get drunk anyways?  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

The strong stretch of beer hits me. ".... Gio, go back to your room, you're drunk."

I wave my hand.

"Naw.... I ain't drunk...." I glare at Blaze. "'tought I told ya to git."


(( Imagine he's slurring this entire time >_> ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I reply calmly, "Gio, you're drunk. Your sister _loves_ me and I love her. There is nothing wrong here."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I narrow my eyes. "Only cuz she don't know..." A wild glint enters my eyes. 

"Bet she ain't gonna be so eager when she knows...." I laugh.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I tilt my head confused and ask, "What are you talking about? Gio, you're starting to creep me out here..."

(Oh, god... It begins... >~< )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I grin. ".... Yer past... Betcha Sai would _love_ to know 'bout it." I laugh again.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Gio, my past doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is what we do in the future."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"Sure was wild, wan't it? All da fights and people ya almost murdered. And what 'bout da teens that 'ent missing...?" 


- - - Post Merge - - -

I bite my lip. "Gio, stop..."

I flash Sai a wide smile. "Naw, I'm good."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"S-stop..." I hold my head as a headache begins to form.

_My wall is starting to crumble... Memories... flooding in..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

My eyes widen. ".... B— Blaze...?"

I turn back to Gio. "Stop... _please_...."

"Ya know Sai, ya ain't special. I seen it. He's left a trail o' broken hearts, and yer just gonna be 'nother one. Besides, 'e used to do drugs." I laugh hysterically. "Ain't Dat cute! A doctor an' a drug addict."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

The pain starts to intensify. My words are harder to come out.

"S- sto...p"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I stand up and hug Blaze tightly. ".... Stop already...."

"Sorry sis, ain't done yet. Poor guy," I chuckle. "Even yer pop 'ated ya."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"S-st...o...p..." My voice no more than a whisper.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( I'm gonna go off soon. >_>
Wanna leave the fight a cliffhanger?))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I'm gonna go off soon. >_>
> Wanna leave the fight a cliffhanger?))



(Sure. ;3

I'll be on for an hour in the morning btw. Night!)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

".... Just 'ne more." I laugh. "Whoo! This is a good one. So close to jail, ain't ya? Yer pop was right, you are worthless."

I tighten my grip around Blaze. "Shut up, Gio...."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( Night ♥ ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"S-s...t...o...p..." My voice is barely audible now.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I kiss Blaze's forehead. "..... That's quite enough...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I sigh out, no longer able to form coherent words, while my body starts to shake violently.

_Too... many... painful... memories...

They're... all... coming... back..._

(Drop a big bomb.  )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 16, 2014)

(FINALY got my iPad back, my mam is restricting my time on my iPad now and is actually taking it off me...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( Leah ; o ; ))

".... Oh this is a fun one...." I mumble. "Yer boyfriend, wan't always strong, ya know? Poppa used ta beat 'em." I chuckle. "Wit good reason too."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( I tried >_> ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 16, 2014)

(I'm reading back, but TCH gave me a quick summary at school about what happened, so I think I'm still in the hospital?)

I had went back to sleep on the hospital bed to get some rest, I wake up and sit up straight. "......"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

_.... What should I do....?_

I continue to hug Blaze. "..... Everything's going to be alright..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

The pain becomes too much to bear and everything starts to fade to black... I look at Sai one last time, with an expression of fear, before everything fades away...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 16, 2014)

(Anyone in the chat?)

I look around the hospital room. _I could make this tidier... The sheets need cleaning and that window has a slight stain. Ugh._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

(( I have ten minutes until school starts ; o ;
I'd go in but I don't have the time >_< ))

I begin trembling after Blaze collapses. "... Gio..."
I turn around to see Gio passed out on the floor.

Shakily, I call Mace.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I pick up my phone, thinking it's Blaze, "Hey. Where are you?"

(I have plenty of time but I'll get off at 8am to fix my hair and eat.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"M— Mace...." I begin to sob.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I ask softly, "Sai, is something wrong? Where are you?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I give Mace directions. "Blaze... h-he.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I start to walk where they are, still holding the phone to my ear. "Sai... it's okay... I'm on my way."

- - - Post Merge - - -

(And this seems a good place as any to pause. Have a nice day! ^^" )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

".... Th- thank you...." I whisper out.

Tears begin to roll down my face. _Blaze...._


----------



## nard (Sep 16, 2014)

( No one's posting, so... >.> )


I wake up a couple hours later and look around. _This damn closet._ I stand up, but have to lean over a bit to not hit my head. _Now, time for some plotting..._ I look around and find a window marker. I open the door to the closet and leave, it still open. I begin to check all the doors I see for locks, turning them all until there's one unlocked. I find one and go in, locking it behind me. Walking to the nearest window, I uncap the marker. I pull the shades aside and start to plan.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 16, 2014)

(Once again, I'm not allowd on my iPad tonight because of my brother :/ anyway, it will probably be like this for me until Friday, but once it is the weekend I will be up all night around my dad's house, so don't worry ;3 don't end this RP without MEHHHH XD)


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"I'll be there in a second." I hang up the phone and open the door to the room Sai's in. 

I rush up to her and pull her into a hug.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"B— Blaze... he..." I begin sobbing. ".... Help him.....please....."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I look at Blaze then back at Sai. "What happened?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I glance at Gio. "Gio.... burst in..... I— I....."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I glance at her confused. I say softly, "Sai, tell me. If I don't know what happened, I can't help him."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I wipe the tears away and take a deep breath. "W— We were having a date.... and the Gio burst in.... H— He said some really bad things...." I bite my lip.

_*...... Psychological Trauma.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Well... I see no physical pain so I can't really take him to the medical ward..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

".....Psychological trauma..." I whisper. 

I reach out my hand to stroke Blaze's face. _..... Everything is okay to be okay..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "...well, the only thing I can think of is to take him back to his room... I'm not too good with this type of thing..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"..... How should we move him...?"

_*..... Something just doesn't feel right.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"I can call two people to come pick him up. As for Gio, what do you want to do with him?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I bite my lip. "..... Put him somewhere where he can think about his actions."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"I... have a holding cell near my office. Would you like me to take him there?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"..... I— I don't know... He's my brother...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I sigh. "I know he is..."

I send out a message.

"There'll be people here soon to pick up Blaze. Just... let me know what you want done about Gio... Take as much time as you need." I attempt to smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I wrap my arms around Blaze. "..... Just.... I want a place where I can talk to him later..." I bite my lip. "..... Is locking him inside his room possible...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I tap my chin in thought. "... I suppose so."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

Tears roll down my cheeks. "I— It was just supposed to be a nice date...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Sai... I... I don't know what to say..." I frown. _How do you comfort someone when you don't even know what happened...?_

I watch the door open and the guards walk in. They carefully pick up Blaze and walk out.

I turn to Sai. "It's getting late... why don't we call it a day and talk more tomorrow?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I stand up shakily. "Y— Yeah...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I grab her shoulder. "Sai, why don't you stay with me tonight? That way you won't be alone and I can help you deal with this in the morning." I smile genuinely.

(#cue Lia mourning his sexuality.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

*.... Damn.*

I smile at Mace. ".... Thanks, I'll take you up on that offer."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Why don't we drop Gio off to his room first? Unless you had something else in mind for him..." _He doesn't look too heavy..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I bite my lip. "..... Sure."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I carefully hoist Gio over on my shoulder and hold out my free hand for Sai to grab. "Are you ready to go?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I hesitate before taking Mace's hand. ".... Yeah."

_*.... Damn.*_


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I squeeze Sai's hand supportively and smile. "I'm sure Blaze will be back to his normal self in the morning..." _Or so, I hope... No matter how bad he is, he doesn't deserve to get hurt..._

I lead Sai outside the room and start walking towards Gio's room.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I smile weakly. "... Yeah..."

I let Mace lead me to Gio's room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I let go of her hand when we reach Gio's room. "I'll be a second."

I walk inside and lay him down on the bed then pull his blanket over him. _Poor kid..._

I walk back out into the hallway and ask, "Still want to lock him in?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I stare at the ground. ".... Let's go."

(( means no))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I nod. "Okay." I lead her back to my office.

(His room is connected to his office. Think similar layout to Sage's room and has two beds.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I follow Mace silently.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I pause by my office door while I pull out my keys. I ask softly, "Sai... did you want to talk about it?" I open the door wide and let her inside.

(His room is the door in the back. Imagine his room as meticulously clean.)

(Office area has a desk w/its chair plus two chairs in front of it. And an area like those banks with four "waiting area" chairs.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I walk through the door and take a deep breath. "..... It was going to be our first real date.... He planned everything as a surprise..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Wow... that's... really surprising of him..." I sit down behind the desk and glance over at the clock. 10pm... it's late, isn't it? Not really. I set a fresh pot of coffee for myself.

I say aloud, "My room's in the back. If you're tired, you can go to sleep right now. I don't mind." I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

A tear falls from my eye. "I— I just thought that everything was finally over......"

*Go to sleep, Sai.*

I walk towards the door to Mace's room. ".... Nevermind, I shouldn't bother you..." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Sai, wait... It's really no bother. I don't mind..." I take a sip of my coffee.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I hesitate before turning the knob. "..... It was cute, y' know....? I just.... didn't expect Gio to do this...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I say softly, "Sometimes, things happen for reasons you'll never understand..." I sigh. "Night, Sai... I'll be up if you need to talk..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

".... Night, Mace." I take off my shoes and collapse on the bed. 

I eventually drift off to a restless sleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I finish my coffee and end up falling asleep at my desk.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

~ TIMESKIP ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

~ Imagine Sai woke up ~

I peer out the door.

_Good, Mace is asleep._

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes flutter open. ".... ugh..... What the hell happened last night...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

My eyes shoot open and I realize I fell asleep at my desk. Wow... I thought coffee was supposed to keep you up... not the opposite. I silently chuckle to myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up feeling slightly dizzy. I open my eyes and see black. Black... w-where's the... light?!

I let out a blood-curdling scream that can be heard throughout the whole building.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I watch Mace wake up.

_..... Guess I can't leave without him noticing now. The heels will make too much noise._

".... Mace....?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wince as I hear a scream. My eyes widen in panic.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I glance over at Sai as I hear a scream. I reflexively cover my ears then uncover them. "...yeah?"

_What the hell was that...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I bite my lip. ".... Nevermind. We should check that out."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"I... I think it came from Blaze's room." I dash out of the office and pause when I reach his door. I hesitantly knock.

I yell out, "WHAT THE **** IS GOING ON?! WHAT DID YOU DO TO ME?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I wince. ".... Blaze....?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I open his door and walk inside to see Blaze sitting on his bed.

"...who is that?" I turn my head in the direction of the sound. Why... why is everything so black...?


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I follow Mace inside and approach Blaze.

I touch Blaze's face. "..... Blaze...? Are you alright...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I ask softly, "Sai... is... is that you?" _All I can see is black... Black... Nothing else..._ I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I nod. ".... Yeah." I smile at Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I reach out and grab her thigh, thinking it's her hand, and give it a squeeze. "Sai... I'm sorry last night turned out so bad..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I freeze before slowly relaxing.

I place my hand above Blaze's. "...... It's fine, Blaze. Really."

*His sight seems screwed up.*

I bite my lip. "..... Is there something wrong with your sight....?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I unknowingly blush furiously. "Um... S-sai..." My voice starts to shake. "I... I can't see _anything_..." I whisper, "I'm scared..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I kiss Blaze's forehead and hug him. "..... Hey, everything's going to turn out just fine..." I say softly.

_*..... We need to get an optometrist here.*

..... Yeah._


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I hug her back, my hand accidentally touching her boob. (  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I glance at Sai and say, "If you want, I'll go arrange for one to come right here..." _It's better for him in here..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I sigh softly and ignore Blaze's accidental touch. "No need. Mace, I'm going to get someone. You stay here." 

_*Who's the best optometrist here?*

..... I think you know.

*Oh god no.*_


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

I wake up to a spine-tingling scream. _Was that a nightmare?_ I think sleepily. I glance at Sage. "Was that you?" I mutter. "No, you're asleep..." I look around the room for the source of the scream. _It was so loud that it must be close by, right?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

"Are you sure?"

I mutter, "Oh, god... Mace is here too..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"... Yeah. The optometrist I want is going to need a little convincing."

I kiss Blaze lightly on the lips. ".... It won't take too long, hopefully." 

I leave the room.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I lean against the wall, looking at Blaze. "So... you really can't see anything?"

"Yes. **** you, Mace..."

I shrug. "It's... not my fault."

I spit out bitterly, "You're ****ing lucky I can't see that pretty boy face of yours or I'd be pounding your head in right now..."

"I could say the same but I'm choosing to be mature about this."

"**** you..."

An awkward silence falls over us. I sigh. _I hope Sai gets here soon..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

_This was a bad idea.

*Yup.*_

I walk back to Blaze's room, the optometrist trailing behind me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I yawn and fall back asleep.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

In my sleep, I squeeze Helix tightly.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I sigh as I walk back into Blaze's room.

_*.... We're going to regret this.*

Already am._

(( Sai's wearing heels, so they're making noise as they walk in.))


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I glance over at Sai as she walks in.

I hear heels clacking... _Is that Sai...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I take a deep breath and gesture at the optometrist. 

"..... This is Sara."

I pout. "I told you to call me Himiko, Sai-tan~"

_.... I want to stab myself._

".... She's the best in her field."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I say sarcastically, "Sai, you know I can't see who you're talking about."

"Well, if that's all, I should be taking my leave then."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"Ahhhhhhhh! Are you Mace-Senpai?" I shake Mace's hand and hug him tightly.

"I— I like you! Senpai!"

I sit down next to Blaze and lean my head on his shoulder. "..... Sorry..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

I grow aroused anxious when Sage grabs my leg tightly and snuggles her head in between my legs. I clear my throat and attempt to slowly loosen her grip and pull her off of me without waking her.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I snore lightly and squeeze Helix tighter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I shrug. "It's fine..."

I laugh awkwardly. "...yeah, that's me." I clear my throat and say professionally, "Nice to meet you."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"S— Senpai noticed me....!" I squee. "Kya!~"

I bite my lip. "She's one of the best.... Crazy, but one of the best." I whisper to Blaze.

"Uguuu~" I shake Mace's hand.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

She squeezes me tighter, and moves her head closer to my crotch. I blush and begin to shake her lightly. "Sage. Sage, wake up. You're putting me in a bit of a bind here..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I scratch the back of my head. "Well, I don't want to keep you guys busy so I'll be going."

"I see... Wait, I can't see actually..." I frown.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I smirk in my sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"Sara."

"I'm with senpai!!!"

"Sara, my boyfriend is _blind._ Get your ass over here."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I wave goodbye then start to walk to the door. 

I pause and call out, "Sai, if you need anything, _anything_ at all, just call me." I walk out into the hallway and go towards my office.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

".... Got it."

"I was with Senpai!!!" I whine. "Himiko worked very hard for this moment ugu~ Sai-tan already has someone!" I yell. "Senpai is mine!!!!!"

I sigh. "I'll give you Mace's schedule for the next two weeks if you help."

My eyes brighten. "Yes! Yes! Himiko will help!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I yawn, growing bored.

I walk into my office and lock the door behind me. _First of the month... time to do the finances of this place..._ I sit at the desk and get to work.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I approach the man and huff. "..... He isn't bishie at all, desu. You can take him."

I roll my eyes. "Good, because I'm not letting you take him either way."

I start the checkup.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

I notice her smirk. "What the-... Are you awake?!" I shake her a bit more, and blush harder. "Seriously Sage, this is really weird..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I roll around in my sleep and squeeze Helix harder.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I finish the checkup. "..... Sai-tan.... I— I need to talk to you..."

I look up from my book. "Hm..?"

"I— It is as Himiko expected, desu...."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 16, 2014)

She begins rolling around while hugging my leg. I get dragged, and fall off of the bed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I tilt my head. "What is it?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I shrink back.

"Ah— Ah..... Psychological Blindness...."

I bite my lip. "Are you sure?"

"Y— Yes.... Most cases resolve themselves with time, desu...."


----------



## Beary (Sep 16, 2014)

( Wtf happened while I wasn't here )


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I mutter sarcastically, "Thanks for the help... but..." I yell, "HOW THE **** DO YOU EXPECT ME TO LIVE LIKE THIS?!


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( Wtf happened while I wasn't here )



(( a lot ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I mutter sarcastically, "Thanks for the help... but..." I yell, "HOW THE **** DO YOU EXPECT ME TO LIVE LIKE THIS?!



"I— It would be wise to get a seeing eye dog, desu....."

I grab Blaze's hand and give it a soft squeeze.
_Everything's going to be fine..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I involuntarily shiver at the lack of warmth then silently begin to snore again while sleeping dangerously close to the edge of the bed.

"I... I can't do this... there has to be another option..." I say; my voice frantic.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

"I— I'm afraid not...." I hand Sai the sheet. "Fill it out and send in back to Himiko, desu. Himiko will put in an order and try to find the right dog, desu....."

I touch Blaze's face. "Hey.... it's okay.....Everything is going to be just fine." I say softly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I reach over to kiss Sai on the lips but miss and kiss her nose instead.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 16, 2014)

I laugh softly and kiss Blaze on the lips.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

I smirk as I deepen the kiss.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I slip out of the room.

I slowly break the kiss. "... Alright, time to fill out the sheet."

I lean on Blaze's shoulder and look down at the paper.

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Do you want a male or female dog?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( bbs running to Target for a notebook ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I tap my chin, in thought.

After a while, I say, "Female dog. I don't want my dog to be more aggressive than I am plus it might be nice having a *****." I laugh at my own joke.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

I notice Sage shiver, and I get up. I lay the blanket over her, then get back into the bed and hug her as she sleeps.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I roll my eyes and write on the form.

"Alright. Next..... what kind of personality?" I yawn. 

_Ugh.... I slept terribly..._

- - - Post Merge - - -

((in/out))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"Uhh... I don't know..." I scratch the back of my head.

I murmur in my sleep, "Helix... stop tickling me."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

"Tickling...?" I wonder aloud, and loosen my hug a bit, in case that was what she was referring to.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

".... Calm..?" I bite my lip. ".... I don't want her to be too hyper...."


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I shrug. "Sure, I guess..."

I start giggling. "Helix, stop tickling me!"
(And she's still asleep. You can tell bc eyes closed.)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

"Shhh... I'm not tickling you..." I attempt to calm her down, and kiss her on the neck.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"You are _so_ going to get it now." I start tickling Helix, while still asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I finish filling out the sheet. ".... All done..." I yawn again.

_ugh... I need some coffee._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

"Wha-? Haha! Stop it!" I recoil and release her from the hug, tickling her now.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"Feeling sleepy?" I ask sadly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up and sleepily say, "Helix, I'm too tired for this... go back to sleep..."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

"I was only acting in self-defense." I declare, matter-of-factly. "You started tickling me in your sleep." I add, hugging her again and speaking quietly.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I blush and quietly say, "Oh... sorry."

(brb)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I frown and look up at Blaze. "... Is something wrong....?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(( kk ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

"It's fine." I say, kissing her on the cheek. "Hey..." I realize that I can't remember much after we sat down to our lunch date... "Do you know what happened yesterday after our date?" I notice that Sage isn't wearing a shirt, just a bra, and I get a bit worried.

- - - Post Merge - - -

((Brb))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I shrug then end up falling back asleep and snoring lightly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I fall backwards onto the bed and say, "Everything's wrong, Sai..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I lie down and nestle my head into his chest. "..... How so?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"I... I don't know how I'm going to survive without seeing... Life was already hard enough before this happened..." I sigh. _I need a beer..._


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't help but let an "Aww..." escape my lips when I hear Sage's snoring. I hug her and let myself drift off to sleep... 

((Night, guys ))


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

(( Night ))

"....." I draw circles on Blaze's chest with my finger. "...... But you're not alone anymore. You have us."


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"True." I blurt out, "I just need a beer right now... Wait, did I say that out loud?" I awkwardly laugh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

".... Expected." I murmur. ".... I don't think they have beer here....."


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I say nervously, "Um... Mace said that he bought some as a reconciliation... Maybe you can go grab a few for me?"

(Good way for Sai to limit/stop his drinking.  )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I bite my lip. ".... I guess so."

I sit up and stretch.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

(Sai should've said no... or... you bring water and call it beer?  )

I sigh. "Thanks... Sai... I owe you one."

(Mace's door is still locked/his phone is off/he's doing finances.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I grab my phone and dial Mace.

_..... So much for always picking up._

I sigh and put the phone back in my bag.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

(Not much blind people can do... >_< )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I sigh; lost within the labyrinth of my thoughts.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I stumble through the hallways. ".... Seriously, what the hell happened last night...?"

I grab my bag and walk out the door. "..... Be back soon."

(( Yeah, Laf is doing a confrontation  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

(Mmkay.  )

I take a quick sip of my coffee before going back to my finances. _At this rate, I might have to fire a few employees... or make sure they're actually doing their job..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I wince when I crash into someone. ".... Gio...?"

The memories come rushing back to me.
I hold my head in my hands. "Gah—!"

My eyes widen. "Gio?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I give Sai a weak smile. ".... I'm fine. Anyway, what're you doing?"

".... I have to get some stuff for Blaze."

"You're still with him...?!"

(( Blaze can hear faint noises when they're talking, but it's pretty loud when they're yelling.  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

My ears perk up at the sound of yelling. _Did I hear my name?_

(I thought Blaze's room was far from Gio's. 

Oh, and is it true how blind people can hear/other senses better?)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

(( Yup.
Gio was ~ wandering ~ I guess ))

"...... Yeah."

"WHY THE HELL ARE YOU STILL WITH HIM?!"

".... Because I love him...?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

_..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

"Just— leave me alone."

"No! You NEED to learn to make good life decisions! He can't make you happy."

".... I _am_ happy."


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I smile at Sai's comment.

(I'm going to sleep. Post-merge or write as much as you want for this convo. Just assume Blaze is still listening or fell asleep.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

(( kk night ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

"... I'm going to go...."

".... I just don't want you to make the same mistake mom did, Sai. I _saw_ the videos, maybe you should too....."

".... Don't need to."

I raise an eyebrow. ".... And why is that? Afraid that you'll find the truth?"

"Nope. It's just that past decisions are are not always good reflections of who you are now. People change, Gio."

"..... And what makes you so sure that he's changed?"

"I just am. I trust him."


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I smile. _Sai's too good for me sometimes... That's what I love about her... _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

( back from school, but I doubt I can post with strict parents not in yet, my iPad will be taken off me soon soooo :/ )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

(( ; O ; 
Leah ♥ ))

I crumple to the ground and begin sobbing. "I— I miss Dusk...."

I wrap my arms around Gio. "...... We all do." I stand up. "C'mon, let's go find you a nice movie. It'll calm you down."


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

(Sai's not going to tell him that Blaze is blind?)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I wake up still in my hospital bed. _What am I meant to do?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

(<3 Leah)
I sleep in the chair near Jean's bed. 
I walk through the medical ward, until I reach Jean's room. I knock gently, then open the door.
(Green is the surgeon. Also, Jean needs a surname...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

(( ; o ; 
Laf was working on it ))

"N— No...... I have to find Blaze and make him pay....."

"..... He's already paid, Gio. He's paid for something that wasn't his fault."

"Not enough."

".... He's _blind_."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I hear a knock and say they can come in. _Who is that?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I walk in, ignoring the girl asleep in the chair for now. "Jean, correct? I'm Dr Amsden."
(I went on a last name generator, and no joke the first one was 'Lick', followed my 'Lubit'...)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"Hey? What is it?" I ask, sitting up in my bed.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"After your injury, I think it wise we take you in for surgery, to repair the damage Mitch caused," I explain.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"Surgery? Oh." I sit up then pull an angry face. "IT'S NOT THAT BAD IS IT?!" I sigh. "A-And what do you plan to do in this 'surgery'?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I begin to stir as I hear the two talking.
"There are two options. Either we can graft skin from elsewhere to try to repair damaged areas, or create a prosthetic version instead. Whichever _you choose_, you will be put under an anaesthetic that will knock you out, so you won't be aware of anything while we're operating."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I blush and hide my head under the covers. "Oh god, that's embarrassing, which do you think will be best?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I wake up fully, but decide to pretend I'm still asleep while Jean is talking so he doesn't know I'm listening.
"Do you want the professional opinion, or the friendly one?" I ask. _Either way it's the same answer..._
(Go for the friendly one, I know exactly what to say xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"Friendly?" I say and look at him with a curious face.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"Well, rumour has it you're pretty bad in bed. In other cases, usually other body parts, A prosthetic usually performs better than having a skin graft. I'm sure your girlfriend there," I motion to the sleeping girl, "would prefer the prosthetic."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Well, rumour has it you're pretty bad in bed. In other cases, usually other body parts, A prosthetic usually performs better than having a skin graft. I'm sure your girlfriend there," I motion to the sleeping girl, "would prefer the prosthetic."


(LMFAO) 
"W-WHAT, HOW DO YOU KNOW- I MEAN, I'M NOT THAT BAD!" I chuck my pillow at him then fold my arms. "...........and anyway, I'm on bottom so it's not like it would matter-" I stop myself and blush. "And she's not my girlfriend, where would you even get that idea from?" I say cluelessly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

_He thinks I'm Jean-sama's girlfriend?_
I catch the pillow and set it down at the end of the bed. "There are security cameras in here, you know, as there are through most of the building. Oh, and for the record, the professional opinion was the prosthetic too, except I would've actually examined why." I smirk.
_Wait, there are cameras in here? Oh God..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"Mr Doctor, I will have you know I've been sorta drugged up on morphine, so whatever happened on camera with me and Carmen, I have no idea what you are talking about." I turn to Sam. "What happened in here?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

_Crap, how'd he know I was listening? _"Uh... Nothing much..." I glance at the doctor briefly, then turn back to Jean.
"Your dosage shouldn't be too high, I'll have to talk to one of the other doctors about that later... Anyway, if you make your decision now, we can have you in and out of surgery later today."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"Well...." I blush. "I guess I will take your advice then..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I turn around and walk towards the door. "I'll be back to take you into surgery later, when the preparation is complete. And if you and your girlfriend," I say, not believing that she isn't, "want to do anything else, close the curtains past the bed so the camera doesn't pick it up..." I leave, closing the door behind me.
_He had to make it worse, didn't he..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"Girlfriend?! I don't get you? I'M GAY!" I shout and then fold my arms. "Samantha, no lies like before, what happened? Did you drug me on morphine?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"Uh..." _No getting out of this..._ I look down at the floor. "Yeah, I did, I, uh... I'm sorry, Jean-sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I smile and rustle her hair. "That's okay, as long as you didn't do anything. Right?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

_Jean-sama is so trusting..._ I go to tell him that I didn't do anything, but I end up hesitating. _I can't lie to him again... But I can't tell him, he'll hate me... _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I grin at her and lie back in bed. "Just as long as you tell the truth, it's fine with me."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"Jean-sama, you thought I was Carmen..." I say quietly. "...You asked me to kiss 'it' better..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I widen my eyes, pull the covers over my head and groan. "I...WHAT?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I nod, it not occurring to me that he can't see with the cover over his head. "I-I'm sorry, Jean-sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"I can't believe I would ask Carmen to do that to do that to me, AND HE DID?!" I shout embarrassed, stupidly not realising that she meant it was her who did that. "......I know I've done it to him, but jeeeez, I'm an idiot, IN A HOSPITAL BED TOO!" (Jean STILL doesn't understand Sam XD)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"Jean-sama, he d-" I stop myself. _Why tell him the whole truth when I can get away with half of it?_ "Wait, you've done that to him?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I blush and throw the cushion again. "Y-You heard nothing!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

The cushion hits me square in the face, startling me slightly. In drops to the floor, and I pick it up. "That was mean, Jean-sama..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I blush. "Well... You... Sorry..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I stand up. "I'm gonna go to the library, I want to get a book or something... Do you want something to read while I'm there? I could bring back a book for you."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I quickly nod and tell her the book I want. (Tia, you know the one XD)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"...Okay." I walk off towards the library.
(Since he's read 50 shades of grey, Sam should bring back the sequel xD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

(Lmfao, yes) I lie back in bed. _I don't get Sam, does she still hate me or something?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I get to the library, and scan the shelves. I pull down a book titled '50 Shades Darker' and quickly read through the blurb on the back. _Hmm... We've both read the prequel, maybe Jean-sama and I could read this together?_ Instead of looking around further, I head back to the medical wing with just that.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I notice Samantha with the book and notice she hasn't got one. "Where is your book Sam?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"Since we've both read the prequel, I thought we could just read this together..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"Together? Eh, why not."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I sit down in the chair and pull it up closer to the bed.
(Should they have it between them and both read it, or have one read it aloud and hope no one walks in? XD)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

(Jean casually reads it out loud then the doctor walks in and Jean is like "I don't get it, what do you mean we are disturbing the other patients?")
"Want me to read the first chapter?" I ask.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"Sure," I hand him the book. "We can swap after."
(First chapter: once upon a hill there lived a pube)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

I start to read out loud, being shameless, I don't even take note that what I'm saying is _bad_.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

I listen to him reading. _I should be finding this disturbing... Why don't I...?_

(I edited the one above btw)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

(Oh god, Tia, don't remind me of that fanfic XD)

I finish the chapter and pass her the book. "It's not fair, Carmen won't try that with me..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

(I couldn't help it xD)
"Well then Carmen is just a meanie... _I_ wouldn't mind..." I'm about to start reading chapter 2 when there's knock on the door. "Who is it?"
I enter Jean's room after knocking. "It's none of my business what you read," I glance at the book and frown. "But could you keep it down? Several other patients have complained."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

"Mr Doctor man, do you want to read with us?" I ask. "And for the second time, no she is not my girlfriend. I AM *GAY*." I say clearly.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"Not particularly. Could you just keep it down so the other patients can't hear you reading?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 17, 2014)

Getting a little annoyed with him ignoring me, I sit up in my bed, grab the book from Sam and read the worst chapter I can find as loud as I can. "I AM GAY. I HAVE A BOYFRIEND, that sounds stupid saying it like that, AND I WANT TO DO THIS WITH HIM, DO YOU GET IT NOW, I. AM. GAY!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

"Okay, okay, I get it, you have as boyfriend. Good for you, I guess." I turn to leave. "Please jut read a little quieter..." I add just before shutting the door behind me and walking away. 
"Y'know, Jean-sama, if you ever want to try any of this stuff and Carmen won't let you... You can always come see me..." I say when the doctor has gone.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Brb back)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Girlfriend?! I don't get you? I'M GAY!" I shout and then fold my arms. "Samantha, no lies like before, what happened? Did you drug me on morphine?"



(( 10/10
Smoothest delivery ever ))


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Getting a little annoyed with him ignoring me, I sit up in my bed, grab the book from Sam and read the worst chapter I can find as loud as I can. "*I AM NOT GAY.* I HAVE A BOYFRIEND, that sounds stupid saying it like that, AND I WANT TO DO THIS WITH HIM, DO YOU GET IT NOW, *I. AM. GAY!*"



(rolleyes)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> (rolleyes)



(Wow, I didn't notice that... 
Leah, where are yooooouuuuuuu.....)


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

( Wow. xD


Hey, couldn't the room Grayson's in be Sam's room? That's how they can meet. <3 )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

(I'm not sure Sam even has a room, she kept falling asleep elsewhere.... I don't think she ever spoke to Mace about a room xD)


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

( Wow. 


Erm, so when Myst comes back that's happening. <3 )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

(XD what's Grayson doing in an empty room again?)


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( No one's posting, so... >.> )
> 
> 
> I wake up a couple hours later and look around. _This damn closet._ I stand up, but have to lean over a bit to not hit my head. _Now, time for some plotting..._ I look around and find a window marker. I open the door to the closet and leave, it still open. I begin to check all the doors I see for locks, turning them all until there's one unlocked. I find one and go in, locking it behind me. Walking to the nearest window, I uncap the marker. I pull the shades aside and start to plan.




( Here's the post. )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

(Oh, okay. When must comes on I'll talk to him about a room and have the one Grayson is in be the one he gives me )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Wow.
> 
> 
> Erm, so when Myst comes back that's happening. <3 )



((#Laf has no idea what's going on.))


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> ((#Laf has no idea what's going on.))




( Sam's gonna get a room from Mace and it's gonna be the one Grayson's planning in c: )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

(And Jean is gonna have surgery to fix his thing)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

(( Kay. Sorry for the late reply, I had a lab in bio ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 17, 2014)

(Sometimes I miss doing biology... Then I remember the potato experiment and I stop missing it so much...)


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I crack my knuckles and decide to take a break. _Wow, I had forgotten how tiring this can be..._ I take a sip of my coffee and lean back into my chair to relax for a moment.

After a few minutes, I go back to work. _At this rate, I should be done by midnight..._

(His office door is locked/his phone is off bc he's doing the base's finances.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( ; o ;
> Laf was working on it ))
> 
> "N— No...... I have to find Blaze and make him pay....."
> ...



I bite my lip. "...... Just... leave us alone, Gio."

I punch the wall. "No! I'm not stupid!"

(( The sound should be fairly loud ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I flinch at the noise. _What... are they doing...?_


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I wince. ".... Gio...?"

I punch the wall once again. "..... You can't leave me! Dusk is gone...... You're the only one I have left!" I sob. 

(( *throws slightly unstable Gio* ))


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

_Almost done..._ I continue writing until I'm about to collapse. I try to finish my last letter, but end up succumbing to sleep. The marker line I'm working on starts to go down as I fall. I drop the marker and it draws on my arm a bit. "Ahh, sweet dreams..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 17, 2014)

I wander around for a little bit before eventually coming across a room in the medical center.
"Cygnus?!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I pat Gio's back. ".... C'mon, let's get you cleaned up."

I stand up and grab Gio's hand.

_*Some people cannot handle death.*_

I walk back to Blaze's room.


----------



## Beary (Sep 17, 2014)

"H-how.." I stutter, sitting down outside.
"What..how.."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I walk through the door, pulling Gio behind me.

I glance at Blaze and decide to stay silent.


----------



## Beary (Sep 17, 2014)

"He..killed Jade.."


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I remain lying on the bed, silent.


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

I silently breathe in my sleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I gesture to the couch. "..... Sit down, we need to talk."

I glance at Blaze and bite my lip. "Blaze, I'll get your beer after this."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I reluctantly plop down on the couch.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"Sai... is there someone else here?" _Oh, god... Please not Mace again... or that weird chick..._


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

I slowly open my eyes and see someone in the room. "Is that..?" _I'm dead._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

"..... Yeah. I ran into Gio in the hallway."

- - - Post Merge - - -

I stare at the ground. ".... Sorry about last night." I mumble.


----------



## Beary (Sep 17, 2014)

I storm into the room and grab him by the shoulders.
"WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE?!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I mutter sarcastically, "It's fine... It's not like I'm _blind_ or anything..."


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

I cough and try to keep a straight face looking at him, but obvious fear is in my eyes. "I was flying Mitch here, and then Blaze shot my leg, so they brought me here...?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

".... I just don't want you to hurt Sai."  I continue staring at the ground. "..... I didn't mean to get drunk..."


----------



## Beary (Sep 17, 2014)

"You bloody murderer..you should be dead!" I snarl.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"You're _lucky_ I'm blind or I will ****ing k-" I take a deep breath and stop talking.


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

"..." I stay silent and look away from him.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

"..... Sorry."

I bite my lip. "..... I have an idea."

"..... What....?"

"Art. Just draw away all your sadness." I ruffle Gio's hair. 

"I told you—"

".... I know. But _try,_ please?"

".... Fine." I stand up and walk out of the room. ".... The Cintiq is amazing, by the way." 

I walk back to my room.

I lie down on the bed and bite my lip. ".... Sorry that all this had to happen. ..... You wouldn't be in a situation like this if I'd just decided to leave you alone after our first meeting....."

_..... I bet he hates me now.
He hates me for ruining his ****ing life._


----------



## Beary (Sep 17, 2014)

"You killed my sister. And I will NEVER forget that."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

(( long post that makes .50% sense 

; o ;

Leah come back soon))


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

I bite my lip from the inside. _Please don't tell me he has any weapons on him._


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I sigh. "It's fine, Sai... I just wish... things were different... I could really use a few beers... to forget all my troubles... even for just a bit... Do you mind?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

".... Mace isn't picking up, but I'll see what I can do."

I bite my lip. _Who do I call....?_

(( No one's going to pick up anyways, Sai  ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I start with Mace again.

~ Sai goes through her entire contact list ~

"..... Where the hell _is_ everyone....?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I say sarcastically, "They're either dead or ****ing."


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> I say sarcastically, "They're either dead or ****ing."



I snore.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I sigh and run my hands through my hair.

"..... Is beer really necessary...?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

_.... He needs to limit his drinking anyway..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"...Sai... I love you but... I don't think I can quit drinking for you... not yet anyways..."

(Sai be like: No beer for you.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I kiss his cheek. "... Wouldn't expect you to." I lie my head on Blaze's chest and close my eyes.

_The sound of a heartbeat is very soothing._


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I snuggle into Blaze and yawn quietly.

_.... I'm sleepy..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I wrap my arms around Sai and hug her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

".... I was really scared last night...." I mumble, my eyes beginning to droop.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I whisper, "It's okay... you're safe now..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I smile softly. ".... I love you....."

A wave of fatigue washes over me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"I love you too..." _Guess I'm not getting any beer tonight..._ I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I fall asleep.

(( I want to give Sai a nightmare but idk if I should ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I caress Sai's hair as my thoughts begin to drift off...

After a while, I fall asleep.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

~ Timeskip idk ~

I grip Blaze's shirt tightly in my sleep. A few tears roll from my eyes.

(( I wanted a nightmare ok ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I wearily stand up from my desk. _Midnight... done as expected... This should hold us off for another few months. I need some fresh air._ I get up, leave my office, and go to the garden.

I sit down on a bench and turn on my phone to check my missed calls. _Sai called... I hope nothing bad happened... I'll have to call her back tomorrow._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

My eyes flutter open.

_..... Another nightmare....._

I sit up and hold my head. ".... I need some fresh air..." I mumble.

_Maybe I should call mom....._

- - - Post Merge - - -

My eyes widen when I see Mace.

"Senpai!!!!!!!!!!" I run over and hug him. "Himiko missed you~~"

(( what am I doing omfg ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"Hey... what are you doing up so late?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

"Himiko was working!"

I glance at Blaze. _...... He looks so peaceful._

I wipe the stray tears away. "..... I thought I was done with nightmares." I mumble.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I ask casually, "How was work?"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

"Good!!! How are you, senpai?"

I stand up and grab my phone. _...... Where should I go....?_


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I yawn. "Tired... I was working on the company's finances today. It took me _all day_..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I walk towards the garden. 

I frown. "That sounds tiring! Himiko should make senpai a bento sometime!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"No, it's fine. I knew what I was getting into when I made this place..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I dial my mother's number.

I pump my fist in the air. "Ganbatte!"


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"Hm?" I ask, confused.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I bite my lip when no one picks up.

_..... Guess I should've expected that....._

I grin. "It means fight!!"

(( Sane Sara coming soon ))


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"Interesting..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I look up and see Sara with Mace. "Hey!" I wave to them.

I stiffen and turn around. I give a small wave.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

I wave back. "Hey!"


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

I glance at Sara. "Oh, yeah, Blaze and I filled out the form." I hand the folded paper to Sara. "Thanks." 

"What's up?"

I put on my glasses and take a look at the form. ".... Just having a conversation."

"..... I think I know the perfect dog for you two."

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Really...?"

"You'll love her, trust me."


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

"Sai, I'm sorry I didn't pick up my phone today. I had a lot to do. I hope nothing too bad happened."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 17, 2014)

".... I actually have to thank you for not picking up. Blaze started craving beer again a few hours ago."

I take out my phone and text the group.

I smile at their reply.

"Luna will be here sometime this week. I'll send you her diet plan and toys later."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"Oh... are you going to try to limit his drinking? If I were you, I wouldn't let him anywhere near any alcohol... That man and beer do _not_ mix..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I nod. ".... Yeah." I smile weakly. "I've been trying..."

I wave to Sai and Mace. "I have to go, an emergency patient just arrived at the center."

I run to the center.


((#Sane Sara out))


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

I sigh. "It'll be hard though... but I think you can do it." I smile.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I sit down on the bench. ".... Thanks." I sigh. 

_I wonder what mom's been up to recently..._


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"Are you okay? Something on your mind?" I glance at her with a worried expression.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

".... My mom. She hasn't been responding to my calls in awhile." I give Mace a weak smile. "After all, I'm _his_ daughter."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

I smile sadly. "She'll just need a bit of... getting used to... Just give her some time. Maybe Gio can help by putting in a good word? No parent can ever hate their kid... no matter what."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I lean back. ".... Twenty-four years. She's had twenty-four years."

I sigh. "..... And how am I going to explain Blaze....?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"Just tell her the truth..." I sigh. "...if she doesn't accept it, she was never really your mother in the first place..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

".... How?" I hold my head in my hands. 

I mumble. "..... I just want a mom for once."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

I pull her into a hug. "Sai... I know it's nice to have family members related to you by blood but I believe that the people you choose to surround yourself with are way more important than any blood-related relative... _she_ didn't know anything about you. Quite frankly, if she even cared a little bit, she'd find you... You have everything you need here with us. We are your family, Sai." I smile at her.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I smile weakly. "..... Thanks, Mace."

I check the time on my phone. "..... I should probably go."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"I'll see you later. I'll stay here for a bit. I really need to clear my head..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

(( Luna's going to look like this  







/Laf is too excited about dogs ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

".... Is something wrong?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

I glance over at Sai. "Just feeling a bit burned out by work... plus, I might have to lay off a few employees soon..." I sigh.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I frown. ".... Need someone to talk to?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"Well, when we used to work with Mitch on the experiment, all the expenses were paid by Mitch. When we broke apart and I formed my own sector, I had to appeal to the government for federal money under the false pretense that we would make things beneficial to society as well as our experiments, if we chose to continue. Which is why most of the workers also do clinical research as well as other topics of interest; such as some of the hackers help to guard various databases by testing their security and such."

"Looking into the finances today, we're starting to run a bit dry..." I scratch the back of my head. "And I've already received the maximum amount for this year... meaning, I'll have to make some cuts if we're going to survive..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I bite my lip. "...... Well, Mitch has forgotten everything about the experiment, right? It might be possible to trick him into funding us."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"We could... but that... just... doesn't feel right. I can't take advantage of another man like that... even one as evil as he was..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

".... Maybe the others have ideas....." I rub my eyes. "We can think on it tonight and discuss in the morning."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"... I guess... I was actually thinking of shutting down the base..." I scratch the back of my head. "Might be nice to be _normal_ again..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I tilt my head. ".... We'll figure everything out in the morning." I smile at Mace. "Yeah, it'd be nice to go back..."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"Well, I guess I'll see you tomorrow then? It's almost 2am..."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I nod. "Night."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

I stand up, and hold my head as the room starts to spin. _Wow... I've been looking at a screen too long today... I could use a break tomorrow..._


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

..

- - - Post Merge - - -

I place a hand on Mace's shoulder. "..... Mace?"


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

I weakly smile. "Just a bit dizzy but I'll survive."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I smile softly. ".... We should get some rest."


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

"Sure..." I dizzily walk to the door leading out into the hallway, still holding my head.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I follow Mace.


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

(Night. This seems like a good cliffhanging spot to stop.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

(( kk

Hi Leah ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

(My wifi had shut down all day yesterday due to a glitchy wifi network ugh, so I suddenly disappeared, and then my mam took my iPad off so I could 'sleep'. On Friday and Saturday I'm at my dad's house, meaning I can be on ALL say, so sorry for my absense recently :/)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (My wifi had shut down all day yesterday due to a glitchy wifi network ugh, so I suddenly disappeared, and then my mam took my iPad off so I could 'sleep'. On Friday and Saturday I'm at my dad's house, meaning I can be on ALL say, so sorry for my absense recently :/)



(( No problem. Life happens. ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( No problem. Life happens. ))



(Hehe, thanks. I read back sorta haha, so I know what's going on. I have school in a few, so imagine Jean is about to have surgery or something idk.)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Hehe, thanks. I read back sorta haha, so I know what's going on. I have school in a few, so imagine Jean is about to have surgery or something idk.)



(( Good luck today ^ o ^



Spoiler: Laf's ****ty art HW












kk
Luna is coming soon ♥))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I wake up and groan. _I hope the surgery is soon, this hurts like hell._


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I walk to Jean's room and knock on the door.
I sleep in the chair, with the book on my lap.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Come in." I say and sit up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I enter. "Apologies for the delay. We can begin surgery now, if you're ready."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I nod. "Wait, it's not gunna hurt is it?" I panic. "And the tools are all clean right?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"As I said yesterday, you will be put under an anesthetic, you won't even be conscious at the time. And don't worry, all of the tools have been thoroughly cleaned and sanitized."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I nod. "O-Okay I'm ready."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Great. Can you walk to the surgery room or do I need to get you a wheelchair?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"...Wheelchair please..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I leave, and then return with a wheelchair a few minutes later, which I wheel up close to the bed.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I try and crawl off the bed, but hit the floor with a bang. "Ouch..." When I look under the bed as I lie there, I notice a pile of dust, so pass out.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I sigh, and lift him up into the wheelchair, then wheel him off towards the surgery room to begin the surgery.
After hearing a loud thump, I wake up. _Where'd Jean-sama go?_
(~timeskip to after the surgery~)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I wake up a little later, jumping awake with a startle. "NOT DIRT, GET IT AWAY!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Jean-sama, you're awake! How do you feel?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"...Huh?" I notice Sam and look puzzled. "Did I have surgery?" I rub my head. "All I remember is dirt."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"I'm not sure, you were gone when I woke up," I tell him. "...I could check for you..?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I raise an eyebrow. "Eh? Why would you want to check? I don't get you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I sigh. "Jean-sama, you can be so blind sometimes..." I mutter.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"I'm not blind." I say then get out of bed, able to stand fine. "I guess I can find out later."


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

(( ~ smooth like butter ~  ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"It was a figure of speech, I didn't mean you were actually blind..." _I liked him better when he was high on morphine, at least then I stood a chance..._


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Oh? Okay." I jump a little. "Now to make up for lost time!" I grab a broom and a cloth. "I HAVE TO CLEAN THE BUILDING BEFORE THAT DIRTY WOLF GETS THE PLACE MUCKY!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Jean-sama, calm down! You need to rest. Why don't we keep reading? We never finished the book."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"READ?! PFFT, DIDN'T YOU HEAR ME?! CLEANING!" I run out the room with my brush and start sweeping the halls. _This is nice._ "Wait, Sam, why don't you read the book to me as I clean? We could do both."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Uh... Yeah, that works. Just don't go too overboard, okay?" I follow him out and stand near him, reading aloud from where we left off.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I keep cleaning, humming a tune. "Draw a circle, that's the Earth. Draw a circle, that's the Earth. Draw a circle, that's the Earth, I'M HETALIA!" (#Hetalia)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"'Why, oh why have I fallen for someone who is plain cra-' Jean-sama, what _are_ you singing...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

Spoiler:  HETALIA!











I sweep until everything is clean. "Yes. I have saved us all"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I roll my eyes and keep reading.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I listen to her read. "I don't get it, why won't Carmen do that with me?!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"I don't know, maybe he's just mean," I lower the book to look at him. "Though... If you ever want to try something and Carmen won't let you, you could always come see me..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Oh. Nahhhh, I don't know why you would want to do that, I don't get you."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

_God damnit... Why is Jean-sama so oblivious...? _I frown slightly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Anyway..."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"... Are you finished cleaning in here, Jean-sama?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I nod quickly and stretch. "What should we do now?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Uh... I don't know..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"I know." I say and then ask her something. "Where is your room, I don't have one and we need a kitchen."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Uh... I don't have one either... I've been meaning to talk to Mace about that..."
(sorry if I take ages to reply, I'm trying to do hw at the same time)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Hmm, okay, I can improvise." I say, move down the hall to find the kitchen, full of staff. “Hello everyone! I’m here now, so you all have to leave!” This usually works back at my mansion. Hehe.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "I'm not blind." I say then get out of bed, able to stand fine. "I guess I can find out later."



(( Guess who's actually blind 
*cough* Blaze *cough* ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Jean-sama, it doesn't work like that here... They don't know who you are, they're not gonna leave..." I say quietly.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Guess who's actually blind
> *cough* Blaze *cough* ))



(#Tru)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> _God damnit... Why is Jean-sama so oblivious...? _I frown slightly.



(( #Not as oblivious as Mace ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (#Tru)



((  ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Pfft." I ignore her and approach a chef. "Now, if you don't leave, I will fire you."
"YOU CAN'T DO THAT?! WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?!"
"Hey, idiot, I will give you 10 seconds."
"Hey, little kid, calm-"
"*LITTLE?!*"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Jean-sama, calm down...." I grab his arm and try to pull him away from the angry chef.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"THAT'S IT, YOU'RE ALL FIRED!" I yell, trying to pull away from Sam, accidently throwing a fire ball in rage.
"ARGH, FIRE, EVERYONE, GET OUT, LET THE RICH BRAT DO WHAT HE WANTS!"
I watch them all leave and sigh. "See, now we have the WHOLE place to ourselves."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"...I don't believe they actually just left... So what do we need a kitchen for?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"I don't know if what you were saying happened in the hospital was true or exactly what happened, so I thought we should make an apology cake for Carmen." I start to look for equipment.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Oh, okay." _I still don't think Jean-sama knows the whole story... Oh well!_ "Sounds like fun." I start getting out basic ingredients for a cake. "What flavour?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Chocolate, DUH!" I blurt out. "Wait, we need aprons, we don't want to get our clothes dirty."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"I don't think they have aprons in here, all of the chefs wore proper uniforms..."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I look at her with wide eyes. "..... We will have to be extra careful."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Okay..." I find all of the necessary ingredients, and set them down one by one of the bench. As I'm about to put the flour down, it slips through my hands and falls.
(Sorry clean freak Jean-sama!)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

The flour goes all over my shirt and trousers, making me jump in shock. "SAM!!!!!!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"I'm sorry!" I look around at everything now covered in flour.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I exhale and start to rip off my clothes. "GODDAMIT, I MUST GET THROUGH THIS, I CAN DO THIS. FOR CARMEN!" I say in a battle cry and continue to cook in only my underwear and shoes.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I try to help Jean make the cake, but with him now almost naked in front of me, I can't do much besides stare at him.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I start to make the mixture, then realise. "I have no idea what I'm doing." I say simply, look at the mixture and simply push it all (even the glass bowl) into the bin. “Let’s start again.”


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"You don't have to bin t- Nevermind, I think it broke..." I say, snapping myself out of the trance I was in. "Haven't you ever made a cake before...?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"The three of us sorta made muffins with Carmen that one time, but other than that, because he did most the work, no I've not really cooked before." I get a new bowl. "I never needed to, I had my own personal chefs."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Huh... Well, okay, I'll show you what to do..." I get out fresh ingredients since a lot of the last lot was wasted, and take extra care not to drop anything this time.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I stand and watch her. "Okay" I say, still only in underwear.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I weigh out the butter and sugar and put them in a fresh bowl. "We have to cream these together. Do you want to do it or should I?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"You do it, I will probably ruin it."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"I'm sure you wouldn't ruin it, Jean-sama.... Okay, while I do this, why don't you whisk two eggs up in a jug for the next step?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I nod. I look for the eggs. "Where are they?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Uh... Right near the bottom of the fridge, I think." I start to cream the butter and sugar together with a wooden spoon, watching Jean from the corner of my eye.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Oh." I say, bend down and find the eggs. "Hmm, I got them."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

Still watching as he bends down to get the eggs, I freeze, half way finished with the creaming. _Keep it together, Samantha..._ I advise myself.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I go over to her and pass the eggs. "Er... Sam? Are you okay?"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"...Huh..? Oh, uh, yeah, I'm fine...." I put a jug on the bench next to me, then return to creaming. "...Can you beat up two eggs in that jug?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Huh, sure." I say, grab the fork and beat the eggs. _Am I doing this right?_


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

By the time I've finished creaming the butter and sugar, my arm is sore. "How are you doing with those eggs?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Fine. Done." I say and hold up the jug happily. "I DID IT!"


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Well done, Jean-sama!"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"YAY!" I cheer.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Now we need to combine these two things. Since you did well with the eggs, why don't you try this? If you can't do it I'll help."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I pump myself up, stretching my arms. _I can do this..._ I start to stir the mixture together. “FOR CARMEN!!!”


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"Uh... You're being a little rough...." _Why is he so energetic...? _I come up behind him and hold his hands, showing him how to mix them. "More gentle, like this."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

rolleyes

I slow down as she helps. "Uh..... Sure."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"See, it combines easier this way." _...How come I can get closer to Jean-sama while we're cooking than doing anything else...?_ I start to get embarrassed as I realise exactly how close I am to Jean while he has barely any clothes on.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Y-Yeah!" I say then finish mixing. "So... IS IT TIME TO COOK THE CAKE?!" I set my hand on fire. (Going in the bath, brb)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I pull away from him just as he ignites his hand, but not in time to stop him from melting off my hand because of the heat. "Jean-sama! No fire!"
(Okay. Don't drown!)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> "Uh... You're being a little rough...." _Why is he so energetic...? _I come up behind him and hold his hands, showing him how to mix them. "More gentle, like this."



(( I was skimming and took this the complete wrong way >_> ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( I was skimming and took this the complete wrong way >_> ))



(Oh God xD that sounds really bad out of context...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> (Oh God xD that sounds really bad out of context...)



(( Is it bad that I thought of #Blai? ; - ;

I'm sorry round one ughhh ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

()


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

(( Hi Nate <3 ))

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> ()



(( dont judge me ))


----------



## nard (Sep 18, 2014)

( ohai laf chat pls )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

(( I have 4 minutes till class starts *cries* ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

(I have not drowned, I'm here!) 

I stop the fire and fold my arms. "Fiiiiiiine."


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"It still needs cocoa powder, then we can pour it into a cake tin and cook it."


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

I nod. I grab to coco powder from the top shelf, but struggle so I had to get a chair to climb on.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I stifle a laugh as I watch him use a chair to reach the cocoa powder.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

"Don't laugh!" I snap, but slip from the chair, falling butt first onto her face. "Ouch!" rolleyes


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

"AAAAH!" I fall to the ground, with Jean on top of me. _Is that... Is he sitting on me...?_


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 18, 2014)

(Dammit, I have to go in five mins cos parents, but I promise tomorrow I will be on all day.) 

I hit my head off the kitchen counter as I accidentally sit on her face, knocking me out.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 18, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> (( Good luck today ^ o ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



((ALTOOOOOIIIIIDSS!!!! ))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

I try to wriggle out from under Jean without hurting him, and end up banging my head on the tile floor and pass out. 
(Okay. I knocked Sam out too, we can kinda freeze this scene till tomorrow then.)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 18, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I try to wriggle out from under Jean without hurting him, and end up banging my head on the tile floor and pass out.
> (Okay. I knocked Sam out too, we can kinda freeze this scene till tomorrow then.)



((Unless Carmen sees them... ;P))


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 18, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ((Unless Carmen sees them... ;P))



(Oh God, yeah xD they're in the kitchen tho, I doubt Carmen would really have much reason to go in there...)


----------



## nard (Sep 18, 2014)

( maddy i see chu join chat )


----------



## Beary (Sep 18, 2014)

( I have to go out now, so sorry
I just skimmed )


----------



## nard (Sep 18, 2014)

Beary said:


> ( I have to go out now, so sorry
> I just skimmed )



( maddy pls. )


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

I walk back to Sage's room and open the door slowly, taking care to not disturb anyone.

I quickly change into Pajamas and head back to Blaze's room.

(( She's wearing the robe again but Blaze can't see it  ))

I climb onto the bed and snuggle into Blaze's chest.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

~ Sai falls asleep in Blaze's arms ~


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

I slip myself from under Sai and start to walk out of the room, feeling my way around.

It takes me a bit of time but I finally find a gun. Without hesitation, I place the gun to the side of my head and pull the trigger. _Goodbye Sai... I'm sorry I couldn't give you more... You deserved more..._ I crumple to the ground; my vision blackening before even hitting the ground.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wake up in my bed and clutch my head. _Might as well sleep in for once..._ I go back to sleep.

(#morning)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 18, 2014)

My eyes flutter open at the bang.

_... What..?_

I run towards to noise. "... Blaze.. no..." Tears flow down my cheeks. "... You can't do this to me..."

-----

I take out my phone and dial for help. ".... You promised me, Blaze..." I whisper.

-----

I sit next to the bed. 

_Non fatal... thank god...

*****ing idiot. Who the **** shoots themself in the stomach? *_

I watch Blaze quietly. ".... They said that he'd wake up soon, Lia."

*I heard. The dog is coming in a few hours too, right?*_

Yeah...

*Interesting. The star, the sun, and the moon.*_




~ FADE TO BLACK ~

Thank you all for reading! This is the official *end* of The Rebuilding.
The Rebuilding combined with The Aftermath equals a whopping 1,864 pages, that's over 18,000 posts!

Yes, there's some issues the haven't quite been resolved.
What's happening with HQ?
Is Mitch going to turn good?

.... And many more

We're going to leave that up to you, the reader, to interpret. ♥
See you all in the next one.

Don't forget to _stay safe_.




At every end, there is a beginning. At very beginning, there is an end.​


----------



## nard (Sep 19, 2014)

( Now I can make everything happen my way...


It was real fun role playing with you guys, can't wait for the next one! 

Yes, Blaze is dead! )


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 19, 2014)

(Wtf -_-)


----------



## toxapex (Sep 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> ( Now I can make everything happen my way...
> 
> 
> It was real fun role playing with you guys, can't wait for the next one!
> ...



((Fuzz's version: Shadrion is magically revived, Blaze never gets a proper burial, and Cygnus takes over for Mitch as the head of Team Rocket ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah, really fun RP!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 19, 2014)

(Woah, so where did everyone go, what happened, I'm so confused, did you finish the RP without me...)


----------



## Naiad (Sep 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> (Woah, so where did everyone go, what happened, I'm so confused, did you finish the RP without me...)



(( there was this huge fight/debate thing in chat yesterday >_>
Enough people wanted the RP to end, so this unplanned ending just kind of happened ))


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 19, 2014)

(I dont even know what to say tbh)


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> My eyes flutter open at the bang.
> 
> _... What..?_
> 
> ...



(Nice edit. lmfao)

(Btw, Laf made me revive him so... don't blame me! ;-; )

(#feels judged )

I mumble curse words and move around in my unconscious state.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"..Blaze..?"

I sit up and grab his hand.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel something grab my hand. I shout out, "Get the **** off me."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I wince and let go of his hand. "S- Sorry..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I mumble, "This wasn't supposed to happen..." _Why... am... I still alive?_


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

_... Should I...?

*I wouldn't. He's not particularly....how do you say it..? Mentally stable right now.*_

I bite my lip and wrap my arms around him, tears flowing down my cheeks. "I was so scared... don't do that to me ever again..."

*... And as usual, she doesn't listen.*


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I reply slowly and coldly, "Get. the. ****. off. me. or. I. swear. to. god. I. will. kill. you." _And myself... if possible..._

(He doesn't recognize Sai's voice btw.)


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I release him from the hug. "... Blaze..? Are you alright..?"

_Oh god, what if it's amnesia again?

*I don't even know anymore.*_


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"You weren't supposed to save me... That wasn't supposed to happen..." _****ing *sshole got in the way..._


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... You wanted to die...?" I say, my voice trembling.

_Was I not good enough..?

*I doubt that's the truth, but just in case, be ready to dump his sorry ass.*_


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I say sarcastically, "No, I was just _playing_ with a loaded gun and it _accidentally_ went off."

Then I almost yell out, "OF COURSE. I WANTED TO DIE. I CAN'T ****ING TAKE THIS BULL**** ANYMORE."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"Why..? Y- You promised..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"Well, I wasnt ****ing blind and dealing with this kind of bull**** then."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I slowly wipe away my tears.

_It's no use..._

"... So you're just going to _give up_, then..? After *everything* we've been through?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I reply passively, "I guess so."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I glance at a message on my phone.

_She's early..._

"... Even if you don't love me anymore, just.... I want you to meet someone." My voice cracks, showing my pain.

I stand up and open the door.

_She's beautiful..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"I've only ever... loved once... But I wasn't good enough for her... I never will be..."

I clear my throat. "Now, would you ****ing leave me to my ****ty life? Haven't you done enough by _saving_ me?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

((
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))

I grab the leash and close the door quietly.

_... Holly. He's talking about Holly, isn't he? 

*Sai, be patient. I want to hear what he has to say.*_

I bite my lip and choose to ignore the second-half of his comment. "... Is that so..? What's she like?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"Why do _you_ care? You're _nothing_ to me."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I sit down in the chair and pick up Luna.

I pat her head before letting her rest in my lap.

_Nothing, huh? So that's what he thought this entire damn time.

*Patience.*_

"Just curious. No harm in telling me, right?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"You're a stranger. You have no right to know. Just go **** off or something."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

_.. Stranger..?_

"At least give me her goddamn name."

_I just- I just want to know who I lost to..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"Just let it go... It doesn't matter anyways... She's better off without me..." I mutter under my breath, "Her brother was right."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"Brother..? So this all happened because some jerk brother said ****ty things?"

"... Brother's are just overprotective. Did you try talking it out with her?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kiss the top of Luna's head.

_She's just so cute~_


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I laugh sarcastically. "He didn't just say ****ty things. ****ing b*stard made me blind... somehow..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"Wait. Wait. Wait. Wait."

_Is he..?_

"So you've only been in love with one person your entire life, you _apparently_ weren't good enough for her, her brother made you blind, and that's how you're here now?"


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I laugh bitterly. "Crappy life, isn't it?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"What makes you so sure that you weren't good enough for her?"

_Did I say something stupid again..? I don't think I said anything that caused him to think this way..._


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I roll my eyes. "She deserves someone warm and friendly not some bitter *sshole like me. It's better for her if I die. Now, leave me the **** alone. I don't ****ing know why I'm telling this **** to you... you pathetic little scum..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"_Better for her_? What if she's perfectly happy being with *you*? What if she _doesn't want_ anyone else?"

- - - Post Merge - - -

_... Scum?_


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

My voice rises in anger. "Leave me the **** alone."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"No Blaze, I won't. If you can't ****ing understand why you shouldn't have tried to kill yourself, I'm never leaving your side ever again."

I hug Luna tightly. "Goddamn..."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

"You're a stubborn *****, you know that, right?" I mutter, "Scum..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"Of course I'm stubborn, Blaze." I retort.

- - - Post Merge - - -

"I _have_ to be stubborn."

I wince when Luna whimpers.

"Hey, shhh... sorry for being loud, I didn't mean anything by it.." I pat Luna's head.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I sigh. "I'm a stranger. You're a stranger. Just **** off already."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

".... I would, except your name is Blaze, and my name is Sai, so I can't _exactly _do that."


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I choke on my own words for a bit. "S-Sai?! Damnit..."


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"... The one and only. Now with added Luna goodness."

I glance down at Luna.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I take a shaky breath. "Do you still _love_ me no matter how idiotic I can be?"


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

"Yes, Blaze, yes I do. Now matter how idiotic you get, I'll always love you." I set Luna down on the floor and kiss Blaze.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

I deepen the kiss and start to grow 'excited'.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

I moan and respond to the kiss.

(( thank u tokay Senpai desu desu uwu ))


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

Feeling the heat of the moment, I lift her ontop of me and start to work on taking off her clothes.

~Fades to Black~


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

My eyes widen and I blush as Blaze picks me up.

I quickly regain my composture begin unbuttoning Blaze's shirt.

_... Mine. He's mine._

~ Fades to Black ~

(( idk ))

- - - Post Merge - - -

 *"THIS IS THE REAL OFFICIAL ENDING OF THE AFTERMATH
THX FOR READING BAI ;D"
— Tokay 2014

And you guys thought we were gone 
But yes, Blaze lives and they get Luna.
There you go, a happy little Blai ending. <3

If any readers haven't checked it out yet, we are now RPing "The Jade Dagger".
It's 100% crack, bad jokes, and drama, but it's also a nice cool down from The Aftermath.

As always, stay safe.

guess I can change my user title now huh*​​


----------

